# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Նախագահական ընտրություններ 2013

## Chuk

Մի տեսակ էն չի, որ 2013 թ.-ի փետրվարի 18-ին կայանալիք նախագահական ընտրություններին նվիրված թեմա դեռ չունենք:

Ունենանք:

Նախ հիշեցնեմ, որ առաջադրումների ժամկետը ԿԸՀ հաստատած ժամանակացույցի համաձայն, մեկնարկել է դեկտեմբերի 25-ին և կավարտվի 2013-ի հունվարի 4-ին: Հունվարի 4-ից կսկսվի թեկնածուների գրանցման ժամկետը և կավարտվի հունվարի 14-ին:

Այսօր դեկտեմբերի 29-ն է, բայց արդեն ունենք առաջադրված թեկնածուներ: Դիմավորեք, նրանք են.

Սերժ Սարգսյանը (ՀՀԿ ղեկավար, ՀՀ գործող նախագահ)Հրանտ Բագրատյան («Ազատություն» կուսակցություն)Պարույր Հայրիկյան (ԱԻՄ առաջնորդ)Վարդան Սեդրակյան (էպոսագետ)Արամ Հարությունյան («Ազգային Համաձայնություն» կուսակցությունՄհեր Հայրապետյանը (եսի՞մ)Անդրեաս Ղուկասյանը (Մաշտոցի Պուրակի Բուծիկներ նախաձեռնություն)Պավլիկ Սարգսյանը (եսի՞մ)Արման Մելիքյան (ԼՂՀ նախկին ԱԳ նախարար)Նարինե Մկրտչյան (Մամուլի Ազգային Ակումբի նախագահ)


Եթե ցանկանում եք, որ Ձեր անունն էլ ավելանա այս ցանկին, Դուք դեռ ժամանակ ունեք: Բայց շտապեք:

----------

Freeman (30.12.2012), keyboard (29.12.2012), Malxas (29.12.2012), Mephistopheles (29.12.2012), Moonwalker (29.12.2012), Quyr Qery (30.12.2012), Դավիթ (30.12.2012), Թամարա (31.12.2012), Ձայնալար (29.12.2012), Վազգեն (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բա Րաֆֆի՞ն

----------


## Chuk

> Բա Րաֆֆի՞ն


Ինքը դեռ մինչև ամսի 4-ը ժամանակ ունի 3-4 անգամ որոշումը փոխելու համար. առաջադրվե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ:

----------

keyboard (29.12.2012), Թամարա (31.12.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

էս կարգի տխուր ա վիճակը  :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայց առաջադրվել ա չէ՞ էս պահի որոշածով  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց առաջադրվել ա չէ՞ էս պահի որոշախով


Չէ, հայտարարել ա առաջադրվելու մասին, բայց պաշտոնապես չի առաջադրվել, ԿԸՀ դիմում չի ներկայացրել:

----------

keyboard (29.12.2012), Ձայնալար (29.12.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Էդ "եսիմ"-ը երևի Եվրոպական կառույց ա հա՞, փատորեն 2 հատ կարգին թեկնածու կա, քելեք ընտրենք:
Ի դեպ, եկեք ակումբից թեկնածու առաջադրենք, խի չէ որ, օրինակ` Տրիբունին, Վիշապին, Voter-ին վերջիվերջո, քանի շանսա եկեք բաց չթողենք, համ էլ առիթա վերջապես մեր խոսքը գործ սարքելու:
Էս ինչ բհկ մտավ մեղա մեղա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (29.01.2013), Եկվոր (12.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Խզմալյանի կինը չի առաջադրվելու՞

----------

voter (30.12.2012)

----------


## Elmo

Դէ ստեղ տենց առանձնապես քննարկելու բան էլ չկա: Ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզ երևում ա: Պավլիկ Սարգսյանը 4-րդ նախագահն ա: Մնացածը ընդամենը դրել են որ ձայն փոշիացնեն ու ընտրության իմիտացիա ստեղծեն:

----------

Chuk (30.12.2012), keyboard (30.12.2012), Mephistopheles (30.12.2012), Moonwalker (30.12.2012), Ձայնալար (30.12.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

Անդրեաս Ղուկասյանին եմ ընտրելու  :Huh:

----------


## voter

Բա բոյկոտողների թեկնածուն ուրա՞ Օրինակ Չակ Նորիսն....


Չնայած  ասում եմ Բոյկոտ անողներն սերժանտական պրոյեկտ են ու իրանց ուշն ու միտքն Սերժ Սարգսյանին ինչ որ մեսսիջ հասցնելն է, փոխանակ գործով զբաղվեն ինչ որ սկսբունքների մասին խոսան, ուշքներն գնում ա Սերժ Սարգսյանին վերլուծելու համար...

1. Ի՞նչ կստացվի, եթե բոյկոտված ընտրություներից հետո Սերժ Սարգսյանը նորից թեքվի դեպի քրեականն ու օլիգարխիան
Դրանով նա դավաճանած կլինի բոյկոտով իրեն իշխանության թույլտվություն ապահոված, բայց և քաղաքացի դարձած հանրությանը: 
http://www.lragir.am/index.php/arm/0...nts/view/76719

Չգիտեմ, միգուցէ Սովետական ժամանակնեի միամտությունից է Լենին պարտիա գորբաչով սերժ սարգսյան, կարծում են ամեն ինչ ինչ որ մի մարդու լեգիտիմություն լինել չլինելու հարց ա...

----------


## Moonwalker

Տիկա՛յք և պարոնա՛յք, դիիիի՜մավորեք, *կարատեիստ Տարոն Աբրահամյան:* :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2013), Chuk (31.12.2012), keyboard (30.12.2012), Ruby Rue (30.12.2012), Արէա (30.12.2012), Վահե-91 (30.12.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Տիկա՛յք և պարոնա՛յք, դիիիի՜մավորեք, *կարատեիստ Տարոն Աբրահամյան:*


մի քիչ վռազեցի ընտրության հարցում, աչքիս ոտս կախ գցեմ, ոնց որ ավելի հետաքիր թեկնածուներ կան  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Տիկա՛յք և պարոնա՛յք, դիիիի՜մավորեք, *կարատեիստ Տարոն Աբրահամյան:*


Էսի լսել ա, որ սաղ Չաք Նորիսին են ընտրելու, մտածել ա ինչ պակաս տղա եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (17.01.2013), Chuk (31.12.2012), keyboard (30.12.2012), Moonwalker (30.12.2012), murmushka (11.01.2013), Quyr Qery (30.12.2012), Ruby Rue (30.12.2012), Սերխիո (25.01.2013), Վահե-91 (30.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Տիկա՛յք և պարոնա՛յք, դիիիի՜մավորեք, *կարատեիստ Տարոն Աբրահամյան:*


 :Jpit:  Չէ, սրանք լրջով կայֆավատ են լինում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դավ ջան, կներես, բայց թքել եմ ես Բագրատյանի բոլոր բանծիկների վրա, իր թվերի ու խելոք վերլուծությունների տեսքով:


Լիլ ջան, огласите весь список пожалуйста  :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա, այ, դե արի ու մի ասա, յանկի, որ Բագրատյանի թվերից ժողովուրդը բան չի հասկանում, երկխոսությունից ո՞նց էր հասկանալու, որ էլի եկար ստեղ քո հավայի եւլույթն ունեցար - ուզում ենք-չենք ուզում:


Ապեր, չհասկացա՞ք արտահերթի իմաստը դե հիմա գնացեք *** քաշած խիյարների մեջից ձեզ մախագահ ընտրեք… 

Կարողա՞ սուտ ա…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բագրատյան Հրանտ 
> Հայրիկյան Պարույր 
> Հարությունյան Արամ 
> Հովհաննիսյան Րաֆֆի 
> Ղուկասյան Անդրիաս 
> Մելիքյան Արման 
> Սարգսյան Սերժ 
> Սեդրակյան Վարդան


Էս ովքեր են՞
Էս ձեռ եք առնում արա՞… Լավ չեք արա՞… :Bad: 

Էն սուրենավանցի մարդուն խի չթողիք մասնակցի արա՞: Կարող ա ձեզանից վատ տղա էր արա՞

----------

Varzor (03.02.2013), Տրիբուն (03.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, չհասկացա՞ք արտահերթի իմաստը դե հիմա գնացեք *** քաշած խիյարների մեջից ձեզ մախագահ ընտրեք… 
> 
> Կարողա՞ սուտ ա…


Մեֆ, դու լուրջ մտավոր խնդրիներ ունես: Ընգեր, բժիշկի դիմի:  :LOL: 

Ապեր, էտ մեզ ե՞րբ են արտահերթ հրամցրել, մենք էլ հրաժարվել ենք: Չլինի՞, Զուրաբյանով ես հրապուրված: Ուզու՞մ ես մի հատ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի կարկառուն ներկայացուցիչ Նիկոլի հոդվածը կարդա երկխոսության մասին, եթե ինձ չես հավատում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ովքեր են՞
> Էս ձեռ եք առնում արա՞… Լավ չեք արա՞…


էս նոր հայկական էպոսն ա «Ասք խիյարի, վարսավիրի, համբուրգերի ու մեկ քոռ փամփուշտի մասին»:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Varzor (03.02.2013), Բիձա (03.02.2013), Մարկիզ (03.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու լուրջ մտավոր խնդրիներ ունես: Ընգեր, բժիշկի դիմի: 
> 
> Ապեր, էտ մեզ ե՞րբ են արտահերթ հրամցրել, մենք էլ հրաժարվել ենք: Չլինի՞, Զուրաբյանով ես հրապուրված: Ուզու՞մ ես մի հատ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի կարկառուն ներկայացուցիչ Նիկոլի հոդվածը կարդա երկխոսության մասին, եթե ինձ չես հավատում:


Կարող ա և ունեմ, իսկ Նիկոլն իրա հոդվածմ էն ժամանակ թող գրեր, ոչ թե էսօր… իսկ ինչի՞ համար էր երկխոսությունը… եթե ես մտավոր խնդիր ունեմ դու էլ հո սկլեռոզ չունե՞ս… ասա սաղս լսենք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բա ո՞վ: Իմ կարծիքով` ամենա պատրաստվածը Բագրատյանն ա:


Դավ ջան, էս երկրին պատրաստված մարդ չի պետք էդքան... մանավանդ որ իրանց պատրաստվածությունը երբեք թեյի գդալի դիապազոնը չի անցնում...իսկ բարձրությունը պատրաստվածության հազիվ հերիքում ա էդ ողորմելի աթոռի վրա մագլցելուն... 
Մեզ ՄԱՐԴ ա պետք Դավ, մարդ, որ ժողովրդի շահը իրա գրողի տարած որկորից գոնե մի սանտիմետրով ավելի առաջնահերթ կհամարի...
Ինքը միակը չի, որ կարում ա կալկուլատրով երկու հատ թիվ գումարի ու մեզ դեմ տա հետո.... ոչ էդքան հոդաբաշխ ու ականջի համար ընկալելի խոսքով... 




> Լիլ ջան, огласите весь список пожалуйста


Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես  :Blush:

----------

Varzor (03.02.2013), Մարկիզ (03.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարող ա և ունեմ, իսկ Նիկոլն իրա հոդվածմ էն ժամանակ թող գրեր, ոչ թե էսօր…* իսկ ինչի՞ համար էր երկխոսությունը*… եթե ես մտավոր խնդիր ունեմ դու էլ հո սկլեռոզ չունե՞ս… ասա սաղս լսենք…


Էտ հարցով դիմի 68 տարեկան իդոլիդ:  :Tongue:  Էտ մենակ ինքը՝ մեծն շախմատասերը կարա իմանա: Որ դիմես, մեկ էլ հարցրա խաբա՞ր ա պարոն Ծառուկյանը ոնց ա: 

Բայց իտոգներով կարամ ասեմ, որ 7 պատգամավորական տեղի համար էր, որ հիմա իրար ուտեն:  :Bad: 

Բայց էս էական չի, դու էն ասա, ու՞մ ձայն տա էս խեղճ ժողովուրդը: Լավ ա Պուծինը թեկնածությունը չի դրել: Թե չէ դժվար էր լինելու ընտրությունը. խիյար թե՞ Պուծին:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Մարկիզ (03.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես


Էլ ու՞մ վրա թքած ունես:

----------


## Դավիթ

Հասկանում եմ Գալ ջան, բայց դե ունենք ինչ ունենք այսoրվա դրությամբ:  Եթե Սերժը դեռ ինչ որ ձևեր էր թափում առաջին հինգ տարում, ապա երկրորդ հնգամյակին լուրջ թալանելու ա` ինչ մնացել ա ու մի հատ էլ թալանչի ա պատրաստելու 2018- ի համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հասկանում եմ Գալ ջան, բայց դե ունենք ինչ ունենք այսoրվա դրությամբ:  Եթե Սերժը դեռ ինչ որ ձևեր էր թափում առաջին հինգ տարում, ապա երկրորդ հնգամյակին լուրջ թալանելու ա` ինչ մնացել ա ու մի հատ էլ թալանչի ա պատրաստելու 2018- ի համար:


Ոչ մի բան էլ Սերժը չի թալանել: Ընդհակառակը, մարդը գյուղեգյուղ ընկած ռեմոնտ ա անում, գազ ա քաշում, ճաշ բան ա էփում գյուղացիների համար: 




> Թերթի հարցին, թե գյուղի բնակիչները գալիք նախագահական ընտրություններին ում օգտին են հակված քվեարկելու, պատասխանեց. «Մեր պրեզիդենտին կընտրենք, քանի որ մեր դպրոցը վերանորոգել է, գույք է տվել, գազ է քաշել»:

----------

Varzor (03.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էլ ու՞մ վրա թքած ունես:


Ես հավատս կորցրած մարդ եմ, Տրիբուն ձյա:
Բայց մյասոկոմբինատ արժեր գնալ....Սասը մսակեր ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հասկանում եմ Գալ ջան, բայց դե ունենք ինչ ունենք այսoրվա դրությամբ:  Եթե Սերժը դեռ ինչ որ ձևեր էր թափում առաջին հինգ տարում, ապա երկրորդ հնգամյակին լուրջ թալանելու ա` ինչ մնացել ա ու մի հատ էլ թալանչի ա պատրաստելու 2018- ի համար:


Հա Դավ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես:
Հասել ենք նրան, որ մտածում ենք, թե ով ա ավելի քիչ լափելու:

----------

Varzor (03.02.2013), Դավիթ (03.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ոչ մի բան էլ Սերժը չի թալանել: Ընդհակառակը, մարդը գյուղեգյուղ ընկած ռեմոնտ ա անում, գազ ա քաշում, ճաշ բան ա էփում գյուղացիների համար:


Դե մարդը տեսնում ա, որ ընտրողները մեկը մյուսի հետևից գնում են էն աշխարհ: Մի երկու բան պետք ա արվի, չէ՞? :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե Մեֆ ջան, այլ ընտրանք չեմ տեսնում: Երևի թե երկրին տեխնոկրատ ա պետք, թիմով կամ առանց թիմի:


Էդ որ օրվանից բագրատյանը դարձավ տեխնոկրատ? Վարչապետությունից հրաժարվելու?
Մարդը վախտին հավեսով սաղ երգիրը սեփականաշնորման հագցրեց` թվերով խոսալով: Բա ուրա էն ժամանակվա խոստացած թվերը?
Մի առիթով էլ օղորմածիկ Վազգենը հարցրեց Լևոնին.
"Բա մեր խուճուճի հարցը ինչ ա լինելու?"
"Սամ կաշու զավարիլ, պուսծ սամ ի ռասխլյոբիվաետ" - պատասխանեց ԼՏՊ-ն

Հ.Գ.
Մեջբերածս արտահայտությունները իրական են` տեսանյութից, որը լայն հանությանը դժվար թե մատչելի դարձած լիներ, որովհետև այդ ժամանակ օպերատորն ուղղակի պատահաբար "մոռացել" էր անջատել տեսախցիկը  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ու՞ր ա: Մեկը տիեզերական կանոններից ա խոսում, մյուսը բոլորի վրա մունաթ ա գալիս: Մեկը ամեն տեղ իրա քիթն ա խոթում, մեկը հացադուլում ա, մյուսն էլ հիվանդանոցում: Էն երկուսն էլ հաստատ թվերից չեն խոսում


Ոնց չեն խոսում? ՐաֆՖիի բուկլետը տեսել ես? մարդը խոստանումա օտարերկրյա ներդրումները 600%-ով ավելացնի` այսինքն $1000-ից սարքի $6000  :LOL: 
Մեկ էլ խոստանումա 180.000 աշխատատեղ ու 50% բյուջեի ծախսերի ավելացում պուպուշ ոլորտներում:
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ խոստանումա Չինաստանի մաման լացացնող 10% տնտեսական աճ ու 600.000 հայրենադարձ:
Պակաս թվեր են? Հըլը տես Բագրատյանը քանի հոգույա տուն վերադարձնելու?  :Jpit: 

Բայց մի բան Րաֆֆին հաստատ տուֆտումա ու դա ցույց ատալիս իրա անտեղյակությունը մեր իրականությունից:
Մարդը խոստանումա 250մլրդ դրամ ստվերից հանել ու 50մլրդ էլ ատկատ *խնայել*, ինչը ենթադրում ա, որ մեր հարգարժան "հաճելի մարդը" ուղղակի չի պատկերացնում, թե ինչպիսի չափերի է հասնում մեր հայկական ստվերը:

Հ.Գ.
Ժող, Րաֆֆիի հայրը էն Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի Ռիչարդը չի? (ԿՀԲ)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ մի բան էլ Սերժը չի թալանել: Ընդհակառակը, մարդը գյուղեգյուղ ընկած ռեմոնտ ա անում, գազ ա քաշում, ճաշ բան ա էփում գյուղացիների համար:


Ընգեր ջան, իսկ ով ասեց, որ Սերժը թալանումա? Խեղճ հարիֆի գլխին հերիք չի սարքենք? Ինքը ուղղակի Սաշիկի մոտ պրեզիդենտա աշխատում` էդքան բան:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ոնց չեն խոսում? ՐաֆՖիի բուկլետը տեսել ես? մարդը խոստանումա օտարերկրյա ներդրումները 600%-ով ավելացնի` այսինքն $1000-ից սարքի $6000 
> Մեկ էլ խոստանումա 180.000 աշխատատեղ ու 50% բյուջեի ծախսերի ավելացում պուպուշ ոլորտներում:
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ խոստանումա Չինաստանի մաման լացացնող 10% տնտեսական աճ ու 600.000 հայրենադարձ:
> Պակաս թվեր են? Հըլը տես Բագրատյանը քանի հոգույա տուն վերադարձնելու? 
> 
> Բայց մի բան Րաֆֆին հաստատ տուֆտումա ու դա ցույց ատալիս իրա անտեղյակությունը մեր իրականությունից:
> Մարդը խոստանումա 250մլրդ դրամ ստվերից հանել ու 50մլրդ էլ ատկատ *խնայել*, ինչը ենթադրում ա, որ մեր հարգարժան "հաճելի մարդը" ուղղակի չի պատկերացնում, թե ինչպիսի չափերի է հասնում մեր հայկական ստվերը:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ժող, Րաֆֆիի հայրը էն Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի Ռիչարդը չի? (ԿՀԲ)


Պատմաբան Ռիչարդի: :Smile:  Եսիմ, ամերիկացիները մի հատ լավ արտահայտություն ունեն, որ Րաֆֆուն կսազի. "Snake oil salesman".

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ հարցով դիմի 68 տարեկան իդոլիդ:  Էտ մենակ ինքը՝ մեծն շախմատասերը կարա իմանա: Որ դիմես, մեկ էլ հարցրա խաբա՞ր ա պարոն Ծառուկյանը ոնց ա: 
> 
> Բայց իտոգներով կարամ ասեմ, որ 7 պատգամավորական տեղի համար էր, որ հիմա իրար ուտեն: 
> 
> Բայց էս էական չի, դու էն ասա, ու՞մ ձայն տա էս խեղճ ժողովուրդը: Լավ ա Պուծինը թեկնածությունը չի դրել: Թե չէ դժվար էր լինելու ընտրությունը. խիյար թե՞ Պուծին:


Կներես ուշացումով եմ պատասխանում… նոր իդօլիս մոտ էի ասեց ես ո.ւ գագոն բոյկոտել ենք ընտրությունները, գնացեք ձեր խիյարներին համոզեք որ թեկնածությունները քաշեն որ բոյկոտ ըլնի, 

Հա… մոռացա ասեմ դոդը լավ ա, բարևում ա…

----------


## Ambrosine

15 տարեկան երեխայի համարձակ նամակը Սերժ Սարգսյանին`




> Իմ այս ուղերձը հղում եմ մեր պետության գլուխ կանգնած իշխանություններին և մեր հարգարժան նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ճիշտ է, ես փոքր եմ՝ 15 տարեկան, շատ փոքր մարդ եմ իմ երկրի համար, բայց չկարողացա զսպել իմ մեջ ապստամբ հայի հոգին և գրեցի Ձեզ այս թուղթը:
> Հարգարժան նախագահ, ուզում եք սա անվանեք նամակ, սպառնալիք, թուղթ կամ հոդված, բայց ինձ համար միևնույնն է, քանի որ ես ուզում եմ ժողովրդիս խոսքն ուղղել ձեզ: Կներեք այսքան մեծ համարձակություն ունենալու համար, բայց մեր երկիրը շատ ծայրահեղ վիճակում է գտնվում. դրա համար էլ չկարողացա զսպել ինձ և գրեցի:
> 
> Քիչ առաջ ասացի, որ մեր երկիրը շատ ծայրահեղ վիճակում է, բայց, քանի որ նախագահ եք, պետք է, որ ավելի լավատեղյակ լինեք: Իսկ *ինչո՞ւ կոնկրետ քայլեր չեք ձեռնարկում երկրի ներքին հարցերը կարգավորելոււ համար, ինչու եք այնպես անում, որ հայը թողնի իր դարավոր հայրենիքը, լքի իր երկիրը, չէ որ հենց այդ հայ մարդը կամ մարդիկ՝ ժողովուրդը, Ձեզ պահողն ու սնուցողն է, ձեզ պահպանողն ու երկիրն առաջ տանողն է, բայց Դուք, պարոն նախագահ, ձեր իշխանության հինգ տարիների ընթացքում ամեն ինչ արեցիք, որ հայը լքի իր երկիրը:* Ձեր կառավարման շրջանում Հայաստանը լքել ու լքում են շուրջ 300 հազար հայեր, որոնք գնացին անվերադարձ, որոնց մեծ մասն էլ իմ հարևաններին ու բարեկամներն են. նրանք վաճառում են իրենց վերջին հողակտորը, բնակարանը շատ չնչին գներով ու լքում են երկիրը: *Այստեղ ապրելն անհնարին է դարձել, քանի որ աշխատանք չկա, հարկերը շատ բարձր են, օր օրի թանկանում են սննդամթերքն ու առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները: Այդ մարդկանց աշխատանքը չի գնահատվում, իրենց աշխատանքի դիմաց ստանում են կոպեկներ, որոնց վրա դարձյալ աչք ունեք և ուզում եք մարդու վերջին կոպեկն էլ ձեռքից խլել, որ նա ստիպված վաճառի իր հողը, տունը չնչին գնով և ձեր կուսակցության «հաստավիզ» անդամներից մեկը գա ու գնի*, այնուհետև դարձնի «սուպերմարկետ», «հասարակած տուն», «խաղատուն» և այլն:
> 
> Նախորդ ընտրությունների ժամանակ ձեր կարգախոսն էր՝ «Առաջ Հայաստան», բայց հետ գնացինք, *սա՞ էր ձեր պատկերացրած Հայաստանը՝ Հայաստան առանց հայերի: Դուք ձեր կառավարման հինգ տարիների ընթացքում «Սպիտակ եղեռն եք իրականացրել ձեր իսկ երկրի հանդեպ »:* Ամեն նախագահական ընտրությունների պես այս մեկին էլ մեր ժողովորդը՝ ես կասեի միամիտ, բայց շատ խելացի ժողովուրդը, հավատով է լցվում իր լավ ապագայի հանդեպ և ամեն անգամ խաբված է գալիս տուն :
> 
> Այսպես շարունակելու դեպքում մեր երկրում կսկսվեն զանգվածային արտագաղթ, սով, համաճարակ, պատերազմ և այլ աղետաբեր երևույթներ, իսկ դրանցից մեկի՝ սովի մեկնարկն արդեն տրված է: Մի վառ օրինակ բերեմ. *քայլում էի մեր փողոցով, տեսա մի երեխայի, ով քայլում էր մոր հետ փողոցով և, նրա փեշերից կախվելով, խնդրում էր, որ մայրն այդ օրը կարտոֆիլի տապակա պատրաստի, իսկ մայրը ասում է.
> -Որտեղից ես ամեն օր կարտոֆիլ գնեմ, որի 1 կիլոգրամը 250 դրամ է :*
> ...


Այսպիսի երեխաներ ունենք, ափսոս, որ իրենց անհոգ մանկություն կոչվածը անցնում է նման կենսական սուր հարցերի մասին մտորումներով...

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2013), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Sagittarius (03.02.2013), Tig (03.02.2013), Varzor (04.02.2013), Աթեիստ (03.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.02.2013), Հայկօ (04.02.2013), Տրիբուն (03.02.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Էս նամակը մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, կեսից նեռվայնացա, ոնց որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի լարած խախալիքը խոսեր, է հետո ինչ որ 15 տարեկան ա, հետո ինչ որ գրել ա ու մի հատ էլ գրելա, որ չի վախում:
Լավ քայլ ա ճանաչում ձեռք բերելու, հիմիկվանից, որ սենց սկսելա էհե~յ...
Վաղը աղջկաս մի երկու տող զապիս անեմ, ինչեր ա ասում, դնեմ յութուբ, ափսոս էրեխեն գրել չգիտի, մի հատ էլ նամակ գրել տայի:
Չեմ ընդունւմ նման պոպուլիստություններ

----------

Moonwalker (03.02.2013), Varzor (04.02.2013), Արէա (03.02.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս նամակը մինչև վերջ չկարդացի, կեսից նեռվայնացա, ոնց որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի լարած խախալիքը խոսեր, է հետո ինչ որ 15 տարեկան ա, հետո ինչ որ գրել ա ու մի հատ էլ գրելա, որ չի վախում:
> Լավ քայլ ա ճանաչում ձեռք բերելու, հիմիկվանից, որ սենց սկսելա էհե~յ...
> Վաղը աղջկաս մի երկու տող զապիս անեմ, ինչեր ա ասում, դնեմ յութուբ, ափսոս էրեխեն գրել չգիտի, մի հատ էլ նամակ գրել տայի:
> Չեմ ընդունւմ նման պոպուլիստություններ


Հայաստանում դեռ շարունակվու՞մ է ընդդիմադիր հայացքների նույնականացումը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի հետ: Այս երեխան Տեր-Պետրոսյանի լարած խաղալիքը լինել չի կարող մեկ պարզ պատճառով` 2008-ին այս երեխան 10 տարեկան է եղել, իսկ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 2008-ից հետո մեկը ես չեմ հիշում, որ այդքան արմատական դիրքերից հանդես գար: Լավագույն դեպքում այս երեխան քաղաքական երկխոսության ականատեսը կարող էր լինել: Սա պարզ, հասարակ հայ քաղաքացու վրդովմունքն է` իր շրջապատում կատարվող իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ: Համացանցը չի վերահսկվում, այնքան լուրեր ու վիճակագրական տվյալներ են զետեղվում, որ ամենևին կարիք չկա անգամ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախկին ելույթներից կարդալ: Ամբողջական նամակում մի քիչ մանկական ձևակերպումներ կան, եթե կարդաք, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ հասուն մարդու նման է գրել: Մեծահասակները ռիսկ չեն անում գրել, գոնե այս երեխաները թող գրեն:

Ու մի բան էլ. ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, որ այժմվանից սկսել է այս երեխան: Բա պետք է երիտասարդ, թարմ դեմքեր գան քաղաքական դաշտ, մենք էլ պետք է խրախուսենք նման երիտասարդների ի հայտ գալը: Ես վատ բան չեմ տեսնում այս նամակի ու, ընդհանրապես, այս երևույթի մեջ:

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2013), murmushka (06.02.2013), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Tig (03.02.2013), Հայկօ (04.02.2013), Շինարար (03.02.2013), Տրիբուն (03.02.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Հայաստանում դեռ շարունակվու՞մ է ընդդիմադիր հայացքների նույնականացումը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձի հետ: Այս երեխան Տեր-Պետրոսյանի լարած խաղալիքը լինել չի կարող մեկ պարզ պատճառով` 2008-ին այս երեխան 10 տարեկան է եղել, իսկ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 2008-ից հետո մեկը ես չեմ հիշում, որ այդքան արմատական դիրքերից հանդես գար: Լավագույն դեպքում այս երեխան քաղաքական երկխոսության ականատեսը կարող էր լինել: Սա պարզ, հասարակ հայ քաղաքացու վրդովմունքն է` իր շրջապատում կատարվող իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ: Համացանցը չի վերահսկվում, այնքան լուրեր ու վիճակագրական տվյալներ են զետեղվում, որ ամենևին կարիք չկա անգամ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախկին ելույթներից կարդալ: Ամբողջական նամակում մի քիչ մանկական ձևակերպումներ կան, եթե կարդաք, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ հասուն մարդու նման է գրել: Մեծահասակները ռիսկ չեն անում գրել, գոնե այս երեխաները թող գրեն:
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ. ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, որ այժմվանից սկսել է այս երեխան: Բա պետք է երիտասարդ, թարմ դեմքեր գան քաղաքական դաշտ, մենք էլ պետք է խրախուսենք նման երիտասարդների ի հայտ գալը: Ես վատ բան չեմ տեսնում այս նամակի ու, ընդհանրապես, այս երևույթի մեջ:


Եթե նամակ գրողը որևէ նոր բան ասեր, ես միանշանակ ձեռքերս վեր պարզած ինքս կդառնայի նրա ջատագովը, սակայն ասածի մեջ նյութ չկա, ինչ-որ արժեքավոր բան չկա, քանզի Մաշտոցի պուրակում, նման, կրկնում եմ, նման հայտարարություններ շատ են հնչել, ոչ թե ասենք նախագահի հասցեին, այլ ասենք իրավապահ մարմինների, քաղաքապետի և/կամ իշխանությունների հասցեին, ինչը նույնն էր, ինչ ասեիր դեմ առ դեմ նախագահին:
Հիմա, ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ պուրակի պաշտպաններն ավելի շատ գործ են արել, քան նստել նամակ գրելը, ապա, ես այս նամակ գրողի քայլը համարում եմ պոպուլիզմ ու վստահ չեմ, որ քաղաքական դաշտ գալով նամակագիրը չի դառնա  նույն այս կլանի մի մասը:
Եթե մարդը գնում ա փառքի, ապա դրա համար ընտրված ճանապահը կարևոր չի:
Մի քիչ կոպիտ կասեմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ, ստրուկը և չտեսը, երբեք ղեկավար չի կարող լինել, հնարավոր է, որ բախտի բերմամբ, մեր իշխանությունները ստրկությունից միանգամից դառան ստրկատեր և իրենց աբիժնիկությունը թափում են ժողովրդի գլխին, բայց էդ ստրուկը մի օր ինքն իրան էլի ստրուկ ա սարքելու, ինքն իր ձեռքով: 
Էս ամենն ինչի եմ ասում, ասում եմ նրա համար, որ թող հավաքարարը իր գործն անի, դասախոսը` իր, բանվորը` իր, բժիշկը` իր, դպրոցականը` իր և հավատացեք ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի և կնկնի իր տեղը:
Քանի դեռ, մանկավարժը քաղաքական հայտարարություն է անում, ուղղակի թերթերում տպվելու, թի-վի ով երևալու համար, ապա ինչքան էլ խելացի ու բովանդակալից հայտարարություն անի, ինքը դատապարտված ա ձախողման:
Իսկ երբ նույն մանկավարժը այդ հայտարարությունը կանի միասնական ժողովրդի առաջ և ժողովուրդը կսատարի նրան, նա միանշանակ հաղթող է:

<Ով հայ ժողովուրդ, քո փրկությունը քո միասնականության մեջ է> Էս ես չեմ ասել ու սայա մեր փրկությունը, ոչ թե նամակ գրելն ու ինտերնետում վարկանիշ ձեռք բերելը:

Հ.Գ. ԼՏՊ-ն ուղղակի օրինակ էր, ավելի պայծառ քան որևէ այլ օրինակ, նույն բառերով ու որակումներով ներկայացնելու ներկայիս իշանությայնը, դրա համար էլ նշել եմ, որ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, ասելիքը ուղղակի կրկնություն է, որ լսում եմ 2008 թվից: :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Եթե նամակ գրողը որևէ նոր բան ասեր, ես միանշանակ ձեռքերս վեր պարզած ինքս կդառնայի նրա ջատագովը, սակայն ասածի մեջ նյութ չկա, ինչ-որ արժեքավոր բան չկա, քանզի Մաշտոցի պուրակում, նման, կրկնում եմ, նման հայտարարություններ շատ են հնչել, ոչ թե ասենք նախագահի հասցեին, այլ ասենք իրավապահ մարմինների, քաղաքապետի և/կամ իշխանությունների հասցեին, ինչը նույնն էր, ինչ ասեիր դեմ առ դեմ նախագահին:
> Հիմա, ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ պուրակի պաշտպաններն ավելի շատ գործ են արել, քան նստել նամակ գրելը, ապա, ես այս նամակ գրողի քայլը համարում եմ պոպուլիզմ ու վստահ չեմ, որ քաղաքական դաշտ գալով նամակագիրը չի դառնա  նույն այս կլանի մի մասը:
> Եթե մարդը գնում ա փառքի, ապա դրա համար ընտրված ճանապահը կարևոր չի:
> Մի քիչ կոպիտ կասեմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ, ստրուկը և չտեսը, երբեք ղեկավար չի կարող լինել, հնարավոր է, որ բախտի բերմամբ, մեր իշխանությունները ստրկությունից միանգամից դառան ստրկատեր և իրենց աբիժնիկությունը թափում են ժողովրդի գլխին, բայց էդ ստրուկը մի օր ինքն իրան էլի ստրուկ ա սարքելու, ինքն իր ձեռքով: 
> Էս ամենն ինչի եմ ասում, ասում եմ նրա համար, որ թող հավաքարարը իր գործն անի, դասախոսը` իր, բանվորը` իր, բժիշկը` իր, դպրոցականը` իր և հավատացեք ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի և կնկնի իր տեղը:
> Քանի դեռ, մանկավարժը քաղաքական հայտարարություն է անում, ուղղակի թերթերում տպվելու, թի-վի ով երևալու համար, ապա ինչքան էլ խելացի ու բովանդակալից հայտարարություն անի, ինքը դատապարտված ա ձախողման:
> Իսկ երբ նույն մանկավարժը այդ հայտարարությունը կանի միասնական ժողովրդի առաջ և ժողովուրդը կսատարի նրան, նա միանշանակ հաղթող է:
> 
> <Ով հայ ժողովուրդ, քո փրկությունը քո միասնականության մեջ է> Էս ես չեմ ասել ու սայա մեր փրկությունը, ոչ թե նամակ գրելն ու ինտերնետում վարկանիշ ձեռք բերելը:
> ...


Հո՞վ, դու խոսում ես 15 տարեկան երեխու մասի՞ն...

----------


## Varzor

> 15 տարեկան երեխայի համարձակ նամակը Սերժ Սարգսյանին`
> 
> Այսպիսի երեխաներ ունենք, ափսոս, որ իրենց անհոգ մանկություն կոչվածը անցնում է նման կենսական սուր հարցերի մասին մտորումներով...


Հետո է էլ բողոքում են, թե երկրում երիտասարդությունը դեգրադացված է, գրագիտության մակարդակը ցածր է:
Տես ինչ մի գրագետ ու բովանդակալից ա գրել Թաիրովցի "Մխիթար Սեբաստացու" սանը:
Հեսա ընտրություններից հետո "Մխիթար Սեբաստացիյն" փակելու են  :LOL: 
Բոցը էնա, որ նամակը նախագահին ուղարկելու տեղը, "միամիտ" ուղարկելա թերթին  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Այ սենց բոց երկրում ենք ապրում` Թաիրովցիք էլ կարտոշկա չունեն, առնելուց էլ 250դր-ով են առնում  :Dntknw:

----------

Ամմէ (04.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էրես եմ ասել, է ....

Հանգիստ եկել եմ, նայում եմ ձեր աչքերի մեջ ու խնդրում եմ ձեր ձայնը. Սերժ Սարգսյան

----------

Varzor (04.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ոչ մեկի բողկին չի: Չնայած էս պահի դրությամբ քիչ թե շատ ճիշտ բան մենակ էս տղեն ա ասում: 

Նախագահի թեկնածու Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջական վիճակը կտրուկ վատացել է

----------

Բիձա (07.02.2013)

----------


## Tig

*Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի ինքնազգացողությունը վատացել է (լուսանկարներ)*

հ.գ. Հեյ գիտի 80-ականներ... քանի քանիսն էին էն ժամանակ հացադուլից վատանում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս մեկը լավ էժանով ա տրվում: Ցիրքի դեմի իրեք մանեթնոց պուտանկա: 

ՀԴԿ-ն կաջակցի ՀՀ նախագահին




> ...փաստելով, որ վերջին հինգ տարում հանրապետությունում իրականացվող բարեփոխումները վճռական ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել բնակչության կենսամակարդակը բարելավելու, ներհասարակական արդար հարաբերություններ հաստատելու, սոցիալական բևեռացումը կանխելու գործում, որի հետևանքով նաև, համաձայն վիճակագրության, երկրից առ այսօր անվերադարձ հեռացել է ևս ավելի քան 160 հազ. քաղաքացի, ՀԴԿ-ն վերահաստատում է, որ գործող համակարգի և նրա օրգանական մասը կազմող ստվերային, մենաշնորհային տնտեսական կացութաձևի պայմաններում անհնար է երկրում արմատական փոփոխությունների իրականացումը:
> .......
> Ելնելով վերոբերյալից, Հայաստանի Դեմոկրատական Կուսակցությունը հայտարարում է, որ կաջակցի ՀՀ Նախագահին .....


Արա, սրանք գոնե իրանց գրածները մի անգամ կարդու՞մ են: Թե՞ ինչ ոռներից դուրս գա փոխանցում են թղթին, լիշ բի վերջում մի երկու կոպեկի լափ քցեն դեմները:

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2013), Hda (06.02.2013), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013), Հայկօ (06.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու մի անգամ էլ սաղ հեչ, մենակ Կարֆուրը բացվի  :LOL:  :LOL:  Աչքիս Հայոց քաղաքական դաշտի վրա Կարֆուրը ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա, քան միացյալ ընդդիմությունը:  

Հուսով եմ՝ Carrefour-ը կբացվի Հայաստանում. Հայաստանում ԱՄՆ դեսպան

----------

Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Tig (06.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ու մի անգամ էլ սաղ հեչ, մենակ Կարֆուրը բացվի  Աչքիս Հայոց քաղաքական դաշտի վրա Կարֆուրը ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա, քան միացյալ ընդդիմությունը:  
> 
> Հուսով եմ՝ Carrefour-ը կբացվի Հայաստանում. Հայաստանում ԱՄՆ դեսպան


Չի բացվելու Տրիբուն ձյա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չի բացվելու Տրիբուն ձյա:


Ափսոս, Կարֆուրի կուտակային քարտ ունեմ, վրեն էլ պիտի ահագին փող լինի  :LOL: 

Լիլ ջան, ես էլ եմ տենց զգում, որովհետև նույնիսկ մեր զլբաշներն են իրանց կարճ ուղեղով հասկանում, որ Կարֆուրը Երևանում էտ քացով հարված ա իրանց կոճերին՝ բոլոր կողմերից: Ջոգում ես, Հայաստանի պրեզիդենտը փաստացի Լֆիկն ա: Իսկ մենք ընտրություն-ընտրությունիկ ենք խաղում:  

Բայց, մեր դեբիլները սկզբից չէին հասկանում ում հետ գործ ունեն, ու եթե չէին ուզում ներս թողնել պիտի բանակցություններ չսկսեին: Կարֆուրի պես գիգանտի հետ եթե սկսել ես խաղալ, պիտի դո կանցա խաղաս: Հիմա եթե ներս թողնեն վատ ա, ներս չթողնեն էլի վատ ա, քանի որ Կարֆուրը կարա դրսից էլ սրանց վնաս տա: Որ հեչ բան չլինի, կարա պռոստը հայտարարություն տարածի, որ Հայաստանում խանութ բացելու բանակցությունները տապալվեցին, քանի որ բլա բլա բլա բլա ....ու էս էլի նշանակում քացով սրանց կոճերին: Էտքան ուժեղ քացի չի լինի, բայց էլի քացիյա:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Tig (06.02.2013), Բիձա (07.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013), Ձայնալար (06.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ափսոս, Կարֆուրի կուտակային քարտ ունեմ, վրեն էլ պիտի ահագին փող լինի 
> 
> Լիլ ջան, ես էլ եմ տենց զգում, որովհետև նույնիսկ մեր զլբաշներն են իրանց կարճ ուղեղով հասկանում, որ Կարֆուրը Երևանում էտ քացով հարված ա իրանց կոճերին՝ բոլոր կողմերից: Ջոգում ես, Հայաստանի պրեզիդենտը փաստացի Լֆիկն ա: Իսկ մենք ընտրություն-ընտրությունիկ ենք խաղում:  
> 
> Բայց, մեր դեբիլները սկզբից չէին հասկանում ում հետ գործ ունեն, ու եթե չէին ուզում ներս թողնել պիտի բանակցություններ չսկսեին: Կարֆուրի պես գիգանտի հետ եթե սկսել ես խաղալ, պիտի դո կանցա խաղաս: Հիմա եթե ներս թողնեն վատ ա, ներս չթողնեն էլի վատ ա, քանի որ Կարֆուրը կարա դրսից էլ սրանց վնաս տա: Որ հեչ բան չլինի, կարա պռոստը հայտարարություն տարածի, որ Հայաստանում խանութ բացելու բանակցությունները տապալվեցին, քանի որ բլա բլա բլա բլա ....ու էս էլի նշանակում քացով սրանց կոճերին: Էտքան ուժեղ քացի չի լինի, բայց էլի քացիյա:


Լսի, Սարյանի վրա մի հատ նոր տեղ կա բացված, կոչվում ա In Vino. Քեզ դուր կգա ի դեպ, Փարիզներում ֆռֆռացած տղա ես: Պուճուր տեղ ա, սաղ փայտից սարքած, չորս բոլորի գինու շշեր ու մենակ գինի են տալիս՝ աշխարհի տարբեր տեղերից: Ու գինու թեթև զակուսկա: Էսի սենց պուճուր ռեկլամ:

Սասի հետ էնտեղ էինք երկու օր առաջ, ֆրանսիական դեսպանատնից մի տղա իր կամպանիայի հետ դրա մասին էր խոսում: Հո հայերեն չէր տժժցնու՜մ...չէ, պասի, այերեն  :Jpit: 
Ըստ նրա ինչ հասցրինք լսել՝ եթե բացվի էլ երկու տարի հետո նոր: Ու Սերժը ուզում ա, որ բացվի, մնացածը չեն ուզում: 
Ու ռաստամոժկի հարցեր կան ... նախնական 30 տոկոս հագել են, ինչքան հասկացանք:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական տեղեկացում*
Հետաքրքիր է տեսնել, թե ինչ ազդեցություն է ունեցել քարոզարշավը ակումբցի ընտրողների վրա: Հարցումը, եթե հիշում եք, բացվել էր 2 շաբաթով: Այդ ընթացքու քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 48 հոգի: Ձայները բաշխվել են հետևյալ կերպ.

Հովհաննիսյան Րաֆֆի - 13 ձայն (27.08%)
Բագրատյան Հրանտ - 9 ձայն (18.75%)
Սարգսյան Սերժ - 5  ձայն (10.42%)
Սեդրակյան Վարդան - 4 ձայն (8.33%)
Ղուկասյան Անդրիաս - 2 ձայն (4.17%)
Հայրիկյան Պարույր - 1 ձայն (2.08%)
Հարությունյան Արամ - 0 ձայն (0%)
Մելիքյան Արման - 0 ձայն (0%)

4 հոգի (8.33%) նշել են, որ քվեաթերթիկը կդարձնեն անվավեր, ևս 10 հոգի (20.83%) նշել են, որ չեն մասնակցի քվեարկությանը:

Նախկին հարցումը ջնջվում է, տեղը բացվում է նորը՝ 10 օր ժամկետով, ինչը գուցե թույլատրի տեսնել քարոզարշավի ընթացքը ակումբցի ընտրողների վրա:

----------

Ambrosine (08.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լսի, Սարյանի վրա մի հատ նոր տեղ կա բացված, կոչվում ա In Vino. Քեզ դուր կգա ի դեպ, Փարիզներում ֆռֆռացած տղա ես: Պուճուր տեղ ա, սաղ փայտից սարքած, չորս բոլորի գինու շշեր ու մենակ գինի են տալիս՝ աշխարհի տարբեր տեղերից: Ու գինու թեթև զակուսկա: Էսի սենց պուճուր ռեկլամ:
> 
> Սասի հետ էնտեղ էինք երկու օր առաջ, ֆրանսիական դեսպանատնից մի տղա իր կամպանիայի հետ դրա մասին էր խոսում: Հո հայերեն չէր տժժցնու՜մ...չէ, պասի, այերեն 
> Ըստ նրա ինչ հասցրինք լսել՝ եթե բացվի էլ երկու տարի հետո նոր: Ու Սերժը ուզում ա, որ բացվի, մնացածը չեն ուզում: 
> Ու ռաստամոժկի հարցեր կան ... նախնական 30 տոկոս հագել են, ինչքան հասկացանք:


այերեն  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Սրանցից ամեն ինչ ավատալույա, բայց մի քիչ կենցաղային ա զրիցը: Եթե Սրեժը ուզում ա, ուրեմն խանգարող բան պիտի չլինի, քանի որ կոլխոզի նախագեն Սերոժոն ա: Երկրորդ, օդից 30% չեն կարա ագնեն, քանի որ Հայաստանի թարսի պես WTO (առևտրի ամաշխարային կազմակերպություն) անդամ ա: Մենակ դրա պատճառով, Կարֆուրը կարա Հայաստանի դատի տա միջազգային արբիտրաժում, ու կզայցնի բոլոր կողմերից: 

Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, սրանք մի քիչ տեսական ենթադրություններ են: Իմանալով որ սրանք թքած ունեն ամեն ինչի վրա բացի իրանց էսօրվա ջեբի ու փորի պարունակությունից, կարամ հանգիստ հավատամ, որ իտոգում Կարֆուրը չի բացվի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> այերեն  
> 
> Սրանցից ամեն ինչ ավատալույա, բայց մի քիչ կենցաղային ա զրիցը: Եթե Սրեժը ուզում ա, ուրեմն խանգարող բան պիտի չլինի, քանի որ կոլխոզի նախագեն Սերոժոն ա: Երկրորդ, օդից 30% չեն կարա ագնեն, քանի որ Հայաստանի թարսի պես WTO (առևտրի ամաշխարային կազմակերպություն) անդամ ա: Մենակ դրա պատճառով, Կարֆուրը կարա Հայաստանի դատի տա միջազգային արբիտրաժում, ու կզայցնի բոլոր կողմերից: 
> 
> Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, սրանք մի քիչ տեսական ենթադրություններ են: Իմանալով որ սրանք թքած ունեն ամեն ինչի վրա բացի իրանց էսօրվա ջեբի ու փորի պարունակությունից, կարամ հանգիստ հավատամ, որ իտոգում Կարֆուրը չի բացվի:


Հա, ճիշտ ես, կենցաղայինոտ էր:
Բայց դե գիտես ստեղ ոնց ա: Շատ հաճախ հենց էդ կարգի, մի կտոր...պանիրի շուրջ  :LOL:  խոսակցություններն են վերջը ճիշտ գալիս:
Տեսնենք:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Մոդերատորական տեղեկացում*
> 
> 4 հոգի (8.33%) նշել են, որ քվեաթերթիկը կդարձնեն անվավեր, ևս 10 հոգի (20.83%) նշել են, որ չեն մասնակցի քվեարկությանը:


Անվավեր սարքողներն ու չմասնակցողները միասին հաղթեցին առաջին փուլը: Բոյկո՛տ նախագա՛հ, Բոյկո՛տ նախագա՛հ ...

----------

Անվերնագիր (06.02.2013), Բիձա (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես գնալով Բագրատյանից հակվում եմ Անդրիասին ընտրելու: Միակ թեկնածուն ա, ով շեշտը դնում ա ոչ թե ծրագրեր ներկայացնելու, բուկլետ բաժանելու կամ քարոզչական այլ ստանդարտ մեթոդների վրա (որոնք կիրառելի են այնպիսի երկրներում, որտեղ որոշիչը ընտրողների ձայնն է), այլ բարձրաձայնում է նախ և առաջ ընտրություններ ունենալու պահանջը առանց որի ոչ Բագրատյանի տնտեսագիտական ունակությունները կօգնեն, ոչ Րաֆֆիի բարև բայլուսը, ոչ էլ Հայրիկյանի՝ առանց զենքի ինքնապաշտպանության, ֆատաստիկ հնարքները:

----------

Ambrosine (08.02.2013), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Բիձա (07.02.2013), Տրիբուն (06.02.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Էս մեկը լավ էժանով ա տրվում: Ցիրքի դեմի իրեք մանեթնոց պուտանկա: 
> 
> ՀԴԿ-ն կաջակցի ՀՀ նախագահին
> 
> 
> 
> Արա, սրանք գոնե իրանց գրածները մի անգամ կարդու՞մ են: Թե՞ ինչ ոռներից դուրս գա փոխանցում են թղթին, լիշ բի վերջում մի երկու կոպեկի լափ քցեն դեմները:


Միանգամից երկրորդ հարցիդ պատասխանեմ- հա




> ... նրա խարիսխը հանդիսացող, արտաքին վեկտորի


ականջդ կանչի Արքիմեդ  :LOL: 



> ընտրության տեսանկյունից մեր կուսակցության հիմնարար գաղափարներին որոշակիորեն համապատասխանում է ՀՀ Նախագահ, նախագահի թեկնածու Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարվող քաղաքականությունը, Հայաստանի Դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունը գտնում է, որ անհապաղ են նաև հետևյալ գործողությունները:....


լրիվ ասածիդ պես-Թե՞...

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> — Вот видите, — сказал Швейк. — Все это каждый должен претерпеть ради государя императора. И выкачивание желудка и клистир.


այ էս օրին ենք, հատկապես Անդրիասը

----------


## Hda

> Ես գնալով Բագրատյանից հակվում եմ Անդրիասին ընտրելու: ..


Թեկնածուդ փաստորեն Անդրիաս Բագրատյանն է, հարցման ցուցակում կարելի է ավելացնել  :Smile:

----------


## Hda

> *Մոդերատորական տեղեկացում*
> Հետաքրքիր է տեսնել, թե ինչ ազդեցություն է ունեցել քարոզարշավը ակումբցի ընտրողների վրա: Հարցումը, եթե հիշում եք, բացվել էր 2 շաբաթով: Այդ ընթացքու քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 48 հոգի: Ձայները բաշխվել են հետևյալ կերպ.
> 
> Հովհաննիսյան Րաֆֆի - 13 ձայն (27.08%)
> Բագրատյան Հրանտ - 9 ձայն (18.75%)
> Սարգսյան Սերժ - 5  ձայն (10.42%)
> Սեդրակյան Վարդան - 4 ձայն (8.33%)
> Ղուկասյան Անդրիաս - 2 ձայն (4.17%)
> Հայրիկյան Պարույր - 1 ձայն (2.08%)
> ...


առաջարկս կնդունես՞- ավելացնել *դեռ չեմ կողնորոշվել*-ին

----------


## Hda

> Ու մի անգամ էլ սաղ հեչ, մենակ Կարֆուրը բացվի  Աչքիս Հայոց քաղաքական դաշտի վրա Կարֆուրը ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա, քան միացյալ ընդդիմությունը:  
> 
> Հուսով եմ՝ Carrefour-ը կբացվի Հայաստանում. Հայաստանում ԱՄՆ դեսպան


ասա այ ամերիկացի քեզ ի՞նչ հայաստանում ֆրանսիական խանութ կբացվի թե՞ չէ
աչքիս ինքն էլ 


> Ափսոս, Կարֆուրի կուտակային քարտ ունեմ, վրեն էլ պիտի ահագին փող լինի

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Հայտարարություն*




> Հայաստանում հանրության առջև ծառացած տարաբնույթ խնդիրների սկբզաղբյուրը կեղծ ընտրություններն են:
> 
> Տարիներ շարունակ Հայաստանում կեղծվում են ընտրությունները, ինչի արդյունքում քրեաօլիգարխիային հաջողվում է ժողովրդին պատկանող իշխանությունը պահել իր ձեռքում: Ընտրական գործընթացները կազմակերպվում և անցկացվում են կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի հանցավոր թողտվության և ռեժիմի հանձնարարությունները կատարելու պայմաններում: Այդ պետական ինստիտուտը, կեղծիքներ կատարելով, պարալիզացրել է ընտրությունների միջոցով ժողովրդի իշխանության հաստատման հնարավորությունը: Մյուս օղակը, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս այդ կեղծված ընտրությունների արդյունքները լեգիտիմացնել, միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելություններն են, որոնց տրված եզրակացությունները օգտագործվում են ամրապնդելու համար կեղծված ընտրությունների արդյունքները: Վերջին անգամ այս ամենի ականատեսը եղանք 2008թ. նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո, երբ ռեժիմը, ստանալով միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելությունների ոչ օբյեկտիվ եզրակացությունները, մարդկային զոհերի գնով կարողացավ վերարտադրվել: 
> 
> Նախորդ ակցիաների ժամանակ մենք արդեն պահանջել ենք ԿԸՀ-ից ազատել ժողովրդին պատկանող պետական այդ ինստիտուտը կեղծարարներից, իսկ դիտորդական առաքելություններից՝ հեռանալ մեր երկրից և չսատարել կեղծարարներին:
> 
> *Կոչ ենք անում բոլոր քաղաքացիներին սույն թվականի փետրվարի 8-ին մասնակցել «Վե՛րջ ռեժիմին» ակցիային: Ակցիայի իմաստն է ցույց տալ ընտրությունների կեղծման գործում իրենց ներդրումն ունեցող երկու կառույցների՝ ԿԸՀ-ի և միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելությունների միջև կապը: Այդ նպատակով ժամը 12:45-ին ակցիայի մասնակիցները պետք է հավաքվեն ԿԸՀ դիմաց: Այստեղից շարժվելով դեպի ԵԱՀԿ գրասենյակ (Բաղրամյան 18, նախկին ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան շենք) ակցիայի մասնակիցները 10-15 մետր հեռավորությամբ շղթա կկազմեն՝ կանգնելով Իսահակյան, Մաշտոցի, Բաղրամյան փողոցներում: Ակցիայի նպատակն է մեր ձեռքերում եղած պաստառների միջոցով հանրությանը կոչ անել վերջ տալ հանցավոր ռեժիմին և բարձրաձայնել հանրության լայն շերտերին հուզող խնդիրների մասին (մասնակիցները կարող են բերել պաստառներ իրենց հուզող խնդիրների վերաբերյալ): Ժամը 14:00-ին ԿԸՀ-ի մոտից շղթայի առաջին մասնակիցը հաջորդաբար միանալով շղթայի մյուս մասնակիցների հետ ու այդպես համախմբվելով, շարժվելու են դեպի ԵԱՀԿ գրասենյակ: Այստեղից մասնակիցները նամակներ կառաքեն ՀՀ-ում հավատարմագրված ԵԱՀԿ պետությունների դեսպանատներին՝ փոխանցելու համար ակցիայի մասնակիցների պահանջը՝ հեռացնել իրենց դիտորդներին մեր երկրից և չսատարել կեղծարարներին:
> *


https://www.facebook.com/events/4255...ent_mall_reply

----------

Tig (07.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> այերեն  
> 
> Սրանցից ամեն ինչ ավատալույա, բայց մի քիչ կենցաղային ա զրիցը: Եթե Սրեժը ուզում ա, ուրեմն խանգարող բան պիտի չլինի, քանի որ կոլխոզի նախագեն Սերոժոն ա: Երկրորդ, օդից 30% չեն կարա ագնեն, քանի որ Հայաստանի թարսի պես WTO (առևտրի ամաշխարային կազմակերպություն) անդամ ա: Մենակ դրա պատճառով, Կարֆուրը կարա Հայաստանի դատի տա միջազգային արբիտրաժում, ու կզայցնի բոլոր կողմերից: 
> 
> Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, սրանք մի քիչ տեսական ենթադրություններ են: Իմանալով որ սրանք թքած ունեն ամեն ինչի վրա բացի իրանց էսօրվա ջեբի ու փորի պարունակությունից, կարամ հանգիստ հավատամ,* որ իտոգում Կարֆուրը չի բացվի*:


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ կբացվի:
Ոնց հասկանում եմ,  կարֆուրը   ֆրանսիայի կառավարության հետ համաձայնեցված է քայլեր անում: իրենք շատ էլ լավ գիտեն դոդֆլիկանոցի մասին, բայց որոշել են մտնել, որովհետև  էս վայրենանոցը  արդեն բոլորի կոկորդներին է կանգնած: 
Կմտնեն ու լֆիկը կուռկուռի ձագ դառած կգա դեմները չոքելու: 
Հայկական ցանկացած օլիգարխ արդեն իսկ ծակ փուչիկ է: Էդ ներսում են գել ֆռում,  դրսում  տարական են:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.02.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ու ոչ մեկի բողկին չի: Չնայած էս պահի դրությամբ քիչ թե շատ ճիշտ բան մենակ էս տղեն ա ասում: 
> 
> Նախագահի թեկնածու Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջական վիճակը կտրուկ վատացել է


Վարի ենք տալու տղին ու ոչ մեկի վեջը չի:

----------

Ambrosine (08.02.2013), Tig (07.02.2013), Տրիբուն (07.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վարի ենք տալու տղին ու ոչ մեկի վեջը չի:


Տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ:
Բա ի՞նչ էիք սպասում, Բիձա ջան:

----------


## Tig

*Անդրիասը կարող է խախտել Սերժի խաղաքարտերը, ընդհուպ մինչև նոր ընտրություններ նշանակվեն՝ նոր խաղացողներով*

«Արդեն իսկ ակնհայտ է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ապագան գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է կախվում Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջական վիճակից և պայքարելու կամքից: Իշխանությունը իրեն ուժեղ և ինքնավստահ է զգում, հենց որ բոլորը ենթարկվում են ռեժիմի խաղի կանոններին և խաղում են իշխանության կողմից սահմանված խաղի շրջանակներում: Սակայն տվյալ պարագայում բյուրեղանում է մի իրավիճակ, երբ իշխանության և գնալով նաև հասարակության լայն շերտերի համար արդեն իսկ ակնհայտ է, որ գործողություններն սկսել են ընթանալ ոչ թե ռեժիմի կողմից գծված խաղի կանոններով, այլ քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցչի կողմից փորձ է կատարվում իշխանություններին պարտադրել նոր խաղի կանոններ: Այսպիսով այս նոր ստեղծվող իրավիճակը և դրա հետ կապված զարգացումները կարելի է դիտարկել որպես մահացու վտանգ ռեժիմի գոյության և վերարտադրման համար: Իշխանության բուրգի մեջ հավաքվածները իրենց ոչ փայլուն ինտելեկտով և մտավոր կարողություններով դեռ ի վիճակի չեն մինչև վերջ հաշվարկել և հասկանալ, թե իրենց համար ինչի կարող է հանգեցնել Անդրիասի 17 օր դրսում ցրտին հացադուլ անելը և այդ հացադուլը շարունակելը, սակայն վստահ եմ, որ շատ շուտով իրենք կհասկանան իրավիճակի լրջության աստիճանը»,- galatv.am-ի հետ զրույցում, խոսելով ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջական խնդիրներից և հացադուլային քաղաքականության պարագայում ստեղծված նոր ուրվագծերից, կարծիք հայտնեց վերլուծաբան Արգիշտի Կիվիրյանը: Ըստ Կիվիրյանի՝ Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանը կարող է կտրուկ փոխել իշխանությունների կողմից սահմանված սցենարը, և կարող է ընտրությունները ոչ միայն նշված օրը չկայանան, այլև կայանան բացառապես այլ կերպ:

«Ինչքան ավել շարունակվի հացադուլը, ինչքան վատանա Անդրիասի առողջական վիճակը, այնքան դիամետրալ վատանալու է իշխանությունների վիճակը: Արդեն իսկ բոլորի մոտ ուրվագծվում է այն ակնհայտ պատկերացումը, որ ընտրությունները չեն կարող անցկացվել իշխանությունների կողմից նախանշված ընթացքով, քանի որ առկա է անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ՝ 17 օր ցրտի մեջ հացադուլ արած և այն շարունակող նախագահի թեկնածուն չի կարող լիարժեք մասնակցել ընտրություններին, և այդպիսի ընտրությունները չեն կարող համարվել կայացած և լեգիտիմ: Ո՞վ ասաց, որ մահափորձի ենթարկված, սակայն կենսական օրգաններից չտուժած Պարույր Հայրիկյանը կարող էր դիմել ընտրությունների հետաձգման պահանջով, սակայն արդեն իսկ հացադուլի հետևանքով Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի մոտ առաջացած պաթոֆիզիոլոգիական շեղումները ընտրությունների անցկացման անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ չեն: Ակնհայտ է, որ արդեն իսկ առկա է այն, ինչը կոչվում է «ընտրությունների անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ», և այդ խոչընդոտը գնալով ավելի է խորանալու: Ցանկացած պահի Անդրիասը կարող է դիմել Սահմանադրական դատարան՝ պահանջ ներկայացնելով հետաձգել ընտրությունները, հետաձգումից հետո էլ պահանջել՝ անցկացնելու նոր ընտրություններ»:

Ըստ Կիվիրյանի՝ այս իրավիճակը կարող է գործող իշխանության համար վտանգավոր լինել նաև այն տեսանկյունից, որ ոչ միայն կփլուզվի ընտրությունների անցկացման ռեժիմի ուրվագծած ողջ սցենարը, և դա ինքնին ռեժիմի բնականոն գործունեության խափանում է, այլ հնարավոր է նաև, որ նոր ընտրություններում ներքաշվեն նորանոր խաղացողներ: Զուգահեռ այս ամենին՝ մինչև նոր ընտրությունների օրը կարող է լրացած լինի նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանի պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը և ռեժիմի ներսում կստեղծվեն խաղի նոր կանոններ: «Ապրիլի 9-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանի լիազորությունները դադարում են, իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ ստեղծվում է բացառապես նոր իրավիճակ, և այդ նոր իրավիճակը կարող է ներսից կազմաքանդել իշխանական բուրգը: Հայաստանի ներկայիս իշխանությունները առաջնորդվում են ոհմակի օրենքներով, իսկ երբ ոհմակը տեսնում է, որ առաջնորդը վրիպել է, այն է՝ չի կարողացել ապահովել իր խաղի կանոնների պարտադրանքը հասարակությանը, ապա արտաքուստ մոնոլիտ թվացող ոհմակում կարող է դրվել վրիպում թույլ տված առաջնորդի փոխարինման և նոր առաջնորդի հռչակման անկանխատեսելի գործընթացներ: Ուրվագծվում է բացառապես նոր իրավիճակ, և այս պարագայում ակնհայտ է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ քաղաքական իմաստով վաղվա գոյությունը պայմանավորված է Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջությամբ և նրա՝ հացադուլը շարունակելու և պայքարը զարգացնելու կամքով»:

Քրիստինա Մկրտչյան

Աղբյուր՝ galatv.am

----------

Ambrosine (08.02.2013), Ձայնալար (07.02.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> *Անդրիասը կարող է խախտել Սերժի խաղաքարտերը, ընդհուպ մինչև նոր ընտրություններ նշանակվեն՝ նոր խաղացողներով*
> 
> «Արդեն իսկ ակնհայտ է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ապագան գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է կախվում Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջական վիճակից և պայքարելու կամքից: Իշխանությունը իրեն ուժեղ և ինքնավստահ է զգում, հենց որ բոլորը ենթարկվում են ռեժիմի խաղի կանոններին և խաղում են իշխանության կողմից սահմանված խաղի շրջանակներում: Սակայն տվյալ պարագայում բյուրեղանում է մի իրավիճակ, երբ իշխանության և գնալով նաև հասարակության լայն շերտերի համար արդեն իսկ ակնհայտ է, որ գործողություններն սկսել են ընթանալ ոչ թե ռեժիմի կողմից գծված խաղի կանոններով, այլ քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցչի կողմից փորձ է կատարվում իշխանություններին պարտադրել նոր խաղի կանոններ: Այսպիսով այս նոր ստեղծվող իրավիճակը և դրա հետ կապված զարգացումները կարելի է դիտարկել որպես մահացու վտանգ ռեժիմի գոյության և վերարտադրման համար: Իշխանության բուրգի մեջ հավաքվածները իրենց ոչ փայլուն ինտելեկտով և մտավոր կարողություններով դեռ ի վիճակի չեն մինչև վերջ հաշվարկել և հասկանալ, թե իրենց համար ինչի կարող է հանգեցնել Անդրիասի 17 օր դրսում ցրտին հացադուլ անելը և այդ հացադուլը շարունակելը, սակայն վստահ եմ, որ շատ շուտով իրենք կհասկանան իրավիճակի լրջության աստիճանը»,- galatv.am-ի հետ զրույցում, խոսելով ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջական խնդիրներից և հացադուլային քաղաքականության պարագայում ստեղծված նոր ուրվագծերից, կարծիք հայտնեց վերլուծաբան Արգիշտի Կիվիրյանը: Ըստ Կիվիրյանի՝ Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանը կարող է կտրուկ փոխել իշխանությունների կողմից սահմանված սցենարը, և կարող է ընտրությունները ոչ միայն նշված օրը չկայանան, այլև կայանան բացառապես այլ կերպ:
> 
> «Ինչքան ավել շարունակվի հացադուլը, ինչքան վատանա Անդրիասի առողջական վիճակը, այնքան դիամետրալ վատանալու է իշխանությունների վիճակը: Արդեն իսկ բոլորի մոտ ուրվագծվում է այն ակնհայտ պատկերացումը, որ ընտրությունները չեն կարող անցկացվել իշխանությունների կողմից նախանշված ընթացքով, քանի որ առկա է անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ՝ 17 օր ցրտի մեջ հացադուլ արած և այն շարունակող նախագահի թեկնածուն չի կարող լիարժեք մասնակցել ընտրություններին, և այդպիսի ընտրությունները չեն կարող համարվել կայացած և լեգիտիմ: Ո՞վ ասաց, որ մահափորձի ենթարկված, սակայն կենսական օրգաններից չտուժած Պարույր Հայրիկյանը կարող էր դիմել ընտրությունների հետաձգման պահանջով, սակայն արդեն իսկ հացադուլի հետևանքով Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի մոտ առաջացած պաթոֆիզիոլոգիական շեղումները ընտրությունների անցկացման անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ չեն: Ակնհայտ է, որ արդեն իսկ առկա է այն, ինչը կոչվում է «ընտրությունների անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ», և այդ խոչընդոտը գնալով ավելի է խորանալու: Ցանկացած պահի Անդրիասը կարող է դիմել Սահմանադրական դատարան՝ պահանջ ներկայացնելով հետաձգել ընտրությունները, հետաձգումից հետո էլ պահանջել՝ անցկացնելու նոր ընտրություններ»:
> 
> Ըստ Կիվիրյանի՝ այս իրավիճակը կարող է գործող իշխանության համար վտանգավոր լինել նաև այն տեսանկյունից, որ ոչ միայն կփլուզվի ընտրությունների անցկացման ռեժիմի ուրվագծած ողջ սցենարը, և դա ինքնին ռեժիմի բնականոն գործունեության խափանում է, այլ հնարավոր է նաև, որ նոր ընտրություններում ներքաշվեն նորանոր խաղացողներ: Զուգահեռ այս ամենին՝ մինչև նոր ընտրությունների օրը կարող է լրացած լինի նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանի պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը և ռեժիմի ներսում կստեղծվեն խաղի նոր կանոններ: «Ապրիլի 9-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանի լիազորությունները դադարում են, իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ ստեղծվում է բացառապես նոր իրավիճակ, և այդ նոր իրավիճակը կարող է ներսից կազմաքանդել իշխանական բուրգը: Հայաստանի ներկայիս իշխանությունները առաջնորդվում են ոհմակի օրենքներով, իսկ երբ ոհմակը տեսնում է, որ առաջնորդը վրիպել է, այն է՝ չի կարողացել ապահովել իր խաղի կանոնների պարտադրանքը հասարակությանը, ապա արտաքուստ մոնոլիտ թվացող ոհմակում կարող է դրվել վրիպում թույլ տված առաջնորդի փոխարինման և նոր առաջնորդի հռչակման անկանխատեսելի գործընթացներ: Ուրվագծվում է բացառապես նոր իրավիճակ, և այս պարագայում ակնհայտ է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ քաղաքական իմաստով վաղվա գոյությունը պայմանավորված է Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանի առողջությամբ և նրա՝ հացադուլը շարունակելու և պայքարը զարգացնելու կամքով»:
> 
> Քրիստինա Մկրտչյան
> ...


 Երկրում երբևէ հարցերը սահմանադրականով կամ տրամաբանականով չեն լուծվել: Անդրիասն ուր էլ դիմի, զոհվի էլ, ոչ մի միլիմիտեր չի կարողանալու ազդել ընտրությունների վրա: Ընտրությունների վրա չի ազդի, բայց մենք պետք է ամեն ինչ անենք, որ մեր հանրության վրա ազդի, որ հասկանանք, թե ուր ենք հասել- մարդակերության: Ու որ մարդակերությունը լավ բան չի ու չի կարելի այդպես շարունակել, որովհետև շատ արագ պետությունն ենք կորցնելու:
 Դրա հետ մեկտեղ խնդիրը հիմա  արդեն քաղաքականը չի: Խնդիրն էն է, որ տղան չզոհվի: Որովհետև ցրտի  պայմաններում հացադուլավորների մեծ փորձ չկա կուտակված ու հայտնի չէ դինամիկան, թե ինչ ֆիզիոլոգիական փոփոխություններ են արդեն առկա ու ինչ դինամիկա կլինի հաջորդ պահին: 
Ու առհասարասակ  անտեղյակների ու մենակ ինտրիգներով հետաքրքրված դպրոցական մակարդակի վերլուծություններն են նաև պատճառը, որ էս վիճակում ենք: Ամեն տառաճանաչ աղջիկ դառել է քաղաքական վերլուծաբան: Սա անլուրջ է:

----------

Ambrosine (08.02.2013), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Tig (08.02.2013), Ձայնալար (07.02.2013), Տրիբուն (08.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչքան ավել շարունակվի հացադուլը, ինչքան վատանա Անդրիասի առողջական վիճակը, այնքան դիամետրալ վատանալու է իշխանությունների վիճակը: Արդեն իսկ բոլորի մոտ ուրվագծվում է այն ակնհայտ պատկերացումը, որ ընտրությունները չեն կարող անցկացվել իշխանությունների կողմից նախանշված ընթացքով, քանի որ առկա է անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ՝ 17 օր ցրտի մեջ հացադուլ արած և այն շարունակող նախագահի թեկնածուն չի կարող լիարժեք մասնակցել ընտրություններին, և այդպիսի ընտրությունները չեն կարող համարվել կայացած և լեգիտիմ:


Սերժը պետք է հանձնարարի որ շանտաժիստնեի դեմ հատուկ օրենսդրություն մշակվի:
ու հատուկ ծանր հանցագործություն համարվի այսպիսի դեպքեըը, երբ միտումնավոր, գիտակցված վնաս ես հասցնում քեզ, հետագայում պահանջելով համարժեք "փոխհատուցում": շուտով բոլորը սկսելու են սենց վարվել, նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելկով  Սերժի անկոնֆլիկտ բնավորությունը...
"քաղաքակիրթ" արևմուտքում սա ոչ մեկին թույլ չի տրվում  :Wink:  ... 
իսկ մենք "քաղաքակրթվելու" ճանապարհին ենք չէ՞

----------


## dvgray

> Հայրիկյանի ինքնազգացողությունը վատթարացել է
> 
> http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24895616.html


 :LOL:   :LOL: 
բազառները շարունակվում են... Հայրիկյանի փային վտանգ է սպառնում, ու ինքը լրացուցիչ հավաստագրեր է ուզում ստանա... 
տենաս սրանց բազառներին ո՞վ ա գառանտ կանգնում  :Xeloq:   էն Դեդն էլ ընենց անտեղի մառավ... կարող ա՞ի Կաբզոնն ա գառանտը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սերժը պետք է հանձնարարի որ շանտաժիստնեի դեմ հատուկ օրենսդրություն մշակվի:
> ու հատուկ ծանր հանցագործություն համարվի այսպիսի դեպքեըը, երբ միտումնավոր, գիտակցված վնաս ես հասցնում քեզ, հետագայում պահանջելով համարժեք "փոխհատուցում": շուտով բոլորը սկսելու են սենց վարվել, նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելկով  Սերժի անկոնֆլիկտ բնավորությունը...
> "քաղաքակիրթ" արևմուտքում սա ոչ մեկին թույլ չի տրվում  ... 
> իսկ մենք "քաղաքակրթվելու" ճանապարհին ենք չէ՞


Դիվ, Սերժն ու իրա օրենք մշակողները կարան վերցնեն իրանց մշակած օրենքները ու մտցնեն իրանց համապատասան տեղը: 

Ստեղ հարցը բացարձակ օրենքի հետ կապ չունի: Հարց զուտ մարդկային ա - թեկնածուներից մեկը, որը իրա մարդկային հատկանիշներով հաստատ չի զիջում մնացած յոթին ու կարող ա նաև մի տաս անգամ էլ բարձր ա, նստած ա հացադուլի, որը աշխարհիս ամենահաճելի զբաղմունքներից մեկը չի: Բայց, էտ մարդու նկատմամբ մեր սաղի վերաբերմունքը այնպիսին ա, որ վաղը եթե մեռնի էլ, կարող ա չնկատենք:

----------

Ambrosine (08.02.2013), Mono (11.02.2013), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Tig (08.02.2013), Բիձա (08.02.2013), Ձայնալար (08.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Սերժը պետք է հանձնարարի որ շանտաժիստնեի դեմ հատուկ օրենսդրություն մշակվի:
> ու հատուկ ծանր հանցագործություն համարվի այսպիսի դեպքեըը, երբ միտումնավոր, գիտակցված վնաս ես հասցնում քեզ, հետագայում պահանջելով համարժեք "փոխհատուցում": շուտով բոլորը սկսելու են սենց վարվել, նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելկով  Սերժի *անկոնֆլիկտ* բնավորությունը...
> "*քաղաքակիրթ" արևմուտքում սա ոչ մեկին թույլ չի տրվում*  ... 
> իսկ մենք "քաղաքակրթվելու" ճանապարհին ենք չէ՞


ԴՎ, իմ իմացածով՝  միջազգային օրենքներով ու նույնիսկ "քաղաքակիրթ" արևմուտքում, հացադուլավորն անձեռմխելի անձ է- մարդու իրավունքների մեջ է մտնում էդ իրավունքը: 
 Դու տեռորիստին էս շշկռել հացադուլավորի հետ: Նույնիսկ խելագարն իրավունք ունի հացադուլի -տեղյակ ես՞: 
Իսկ Սեռժի անկոնֆլիկտայնությունն էլ   հետաքրիքիր հայտնագործություն է /էլի իմ կարծիքով/: Դա ինչի վրա է հիմնված՞:
Ու Անդրիասին չեն կարողանում հիմա տանել զոռով լլկացնել, որովհետև  "քաղաքակիրթ" արևմուտքից են վախում, թե չէ, հիմա Անդրիասին ոչ թե նագանով, այլ ուրիշ զենքով էին կերակրել:

----------


## Ingrid

Ժողովո՛ւրդ, ի՞նչ կասեք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի մասին: Կարո՞ղ ենք վստահ լինել, որ նա Սերժի հերթական դրածոներից չէ:

----------


## Tig

> Ժողովո՛ւրդ, ի՞նչ կասեք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի մասին: Կարո՞ղ ենք վստահ լինել, որ նա Սերժի հերթական դրածոներից չէ:


Անկախ նրանից դրածո է, թե ոչ, իմ համար ինքը առաջին հերթին ոչ ադեկվատ մարդ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

Քաղաքականապես հասուն հասարակություններում, երբ ցանկանում են իշխանությունը փոխել կամ գոնե գործող իշխանություններին անհրաժեշտ մեսիջ ուղարկել, լուռ համաձայնությամբ քվեարկում են այն թեկնածուի օգտին, որը ամենամեծ շանսերը ունի` հաղթելու` անկախ նրանից որ մեկին են ավելի շատ համակրում: Ես դժվարանում եմ որևէ մեկին այս պահին ձայն տալ թեկուզ ակումբում, որովհետև Բագրատյանի խելքը գնահատելով հանդերձ կարծում եմ, որ ինքը նախագահ չէ, էդ կերպարը իրենը չէ, ինքը ընտիր վարչապետ կարող է լինել կամ գոնե ԿԲ նախագահ: Րաֆֆին իսկը նախագահ է` պառլամենտական հանրապետության համար սահմանված, այսինքն` ձևական-արարողակարգային աթոռի տեր, բայց ոչ երբեք քաղաքական գծի մշակող: Ինձ թվում է երկուսն էլ դա գիտակցում են, այդ պատճառով էլ իրար հետ մերթընդմերթ հանդիպումներ են անցկացնում: Րաֆֆին ուժեղ փիառ մասնագետներ ունի. մարդը նույնիսկ Բակո Սահակյանի հետ է հանդիպել, հասել է սահման` առաջին գիծ... բոլորիդ համար դա միգուցե թատրոն է, բայց հավատացնում եմ ձեզ, դա ազդում է, շատ է ազդում: Բացի այդ, Րաֆֆին միակն էր, որ խոսեց Արցախի տարածքային ամբողջականության մասին. Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ոչ էլ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, որ իրեն հռչակել էր Արցախի փոխարեն նաև բանակցող, նման հայտարարություններ չեն արել, այն էլ` Բաքվում  :Jpit: :

Ինչ վերաբերում է Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանին, ապա խոր հարգանքով եմ լցվել այդ մարդու նկատմամբ, բայց ես իրեն իշխանության մեջ չեմ տեսել, չգիտեմ` ինչ հայացքների տեր մարդ է: Միգուցե այս համառ հացադուլը, ընտրությունների բոյկոտը, ինչպես նաև նախկինում քաղաքական դաշտում "կեղտոտված" չլինելը ավելի մեծ խթան են, որ հենց իր օգտին քվեարկի ժողովուրդը...

Բարդ է: Հակված չեմ քվեաթերթիկ փչացնելուն, իմ ձայնը այդպիսով տեղ չի հասնի: Եթե լիներ "բոլորին դեմ եմ" տարբերակը, ժողովուրդը հստակ կիմանար` իր "թեկնածուն" ով է, իսկ այս պայմաններում պետք է գործել հեռատեսությամբ:

----------

Ingrid (08.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.02.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

Նոր եկել, կաշառք էին առաջարկում: ::}:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Նոր եկել, կաշառք էին առաջարկում:


մեր յաներնել  արդեն սկսել ա էտ ««նախըտրական փողարշավը»» մենակ տենաս ո՜նց ա ոմանց աչքերը փայլում. չնայաչ ինչ մեղադրես, արդեն սովորել են...

 Հ.Գ. էս ասեցիր, մի դեպք հիշեցի. ուրեմն մեր թաղում մի հատ Պապի կա (մեծատառով պապի),  պապին հպարտություն ունի՝ էլ դու սուս: Նախկին ընտրություներին էտ ««Ռոբին Հուդը» մտավ Պապիյ հայաթը իր սև գործը անելու: մենք էլ էտ ժամանակ թաղնեինք: Չգիտեմ էտի ինչ ասեց չասեց. մեկ էլ, որ պապին իր հայաթից չգոռաց.   
-քո մերն էլ, քեզ էտ փողը տվողի մերն էլ, այ լամուկ
էս մարդը հազիվ դարպասից իրան քցեց դուրս, ուղղությունել էր մոռացել, թե որ յան պտի էթա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2013), Ingrid (08.02.2013), Sagittarius (11.02.2013), xaladilnick (11.02.2013), Հայկօ (09.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2013), Տրիբուն (08.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ, իմ իմացածով՝  միջազգային օրենքներով ու նույնիսկ "քաղաքակիրթ" արևմուտքում, հացադուլավորն անձեռմխելի անձ է- մարդու իրավունքների մեջ է մտնում էդ իրավունքը: 
>  Դու տեռորիստին էս շշկռել հացադուլավորի հետ: Նույնիսկ խելագարն *իրավունք ունի հացադուլի -տեղյակ ես՞*: 
> Իսկ Սեռժի անկոնֆլիկտայնությունն էլ   հետաքրիքիր հայտնագործություն է /էլի իմ կարծիքով/: *Դա ինչի վրա է հիմնված՞:*
> Ու Անդրիասին չեն կարողանում հիմա տանել զոռով լլկացնել, որովհետև  "քաղաքակիրթ" արևմուտքից են վախում, թե չէ, հիմա Անդրիասին ոչ թե նագանով, այլ ուրիշ զենքով էին կերակրել:


տեղյակ եմ: մարդը իրավունք ունի : հետո ինչ՞ ես իրա հացադուլի դեմ բան ասի՞  :Wink:  իմ ասածը ընդամենը "ընտրությունը"-ը հետաձգելու հարցին ա կապված: իսկ հացադուլ, թե ջրադուլ թե սեքսադուլ... դրանք շատ անհատական բաներ են, անգամ  եթե անողի դրոշակին գրվում ա, որ արվում ա հանուն  "փողոցի", "քաղաքի". "հասարակության",..."ազգի": 

"Սերժի անկոնֆլիկտությունը" հիմնվում է նրա վրա, ինչ որ տեսնում եմ որ տեսնում եմ որ կատարվում է Հայաստանում էս  վերջին տարիներին... ուր ընդանրապես իրա ղեկավարած օղակներում... 
որ մինիմում քաղաքական սպանությունները վերացել են: ու դրան հակառակ- Լևոնի   հաբռգացրած " թոխմախի մհերներին" ու "նեմեց - դոդերին" մանրից մկան ծակն ա մտցնում... 
թե՞ սա էլ տենալու համար խոշորացույց ա պետք  :Wink: 
երբ՞ ենք սովորելու լավին լավ ասել, վատին վատ:

----------


## dvgray

> թեկնածուներից մեկը, որը իրա մարդկային հատկանիշներով հաստատ չի զիջում մնացած յոթին ու կարող ա նաև մի տաս անգամ էլ բարձր ա, նստած ա հացադուլի, որը աշխարհիս ամենահաճելի զբաղմունքներից մեկը չի:


իսկ ով՞ ա իրան խնդրել նստել հացադուլի: ոչ մեկը: վաղն էլ կարող ա որոշի ինքնասպան լինել, քանի որ ասենք Կարդաշյանը հղի ա: հետո՞, կարող ա՞ ամեն մի խելառի հետ պետք ա թրաշ պահենք՞
պատկերացնում ես՞, հացաադուլ ա անում, որ Սերժը թեկնածությունը հանի  :LOL:  աբսուրդի թատրոն  :Bad:  լավ ա բեղեր չունի, թե չէ կարող ա բեղերն էլ  թրաշեր...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ ով՞ ա իրան խնդրել նստել հացադուլի: ոչ մեկը: վաղն էլ կարող ա որոշի ինքնասպան լինել, քանի որ ասենք Կարդաշյանը հղի ա: հետո՞, կարող ա՞ ամեն մի խելառի հետ պետք ա թրաշ պահենք՞
> պատկերացնում ես՞, հացաադուլ ա անում, որ Սերժը թեկնածությունը հանի  աբսուրդի թատրոն  լավ ա բեղեր չունի, թե չէ կարող ա բեղերն էլ  թրաշեր...


Դե եթե արդար ընտրությունների պահանջը քո համար նույն բանն ա ինչ-ոչ Քարդաշյանի հղիությունը, ուրեմն կարաս վրեն ուրախանաս ինչքան ուզում ես: Բայց մինչև լավ ուրախանալդ, առանց որևէ մեկի խնդրելու, մի հատ փորձի երկու օր հաց չուտես, տես ինչքան հաճելի բան ա: 

Հ.Գ. Թունիսում ամեն ինչ սկսվեց մի հոգու ինքնահրկիզումից: Պռոստը թունիսցին երևի նամուս ու թասիբ ունի, ի տարբերություն քառասունհազարամյա (հո քիչ չե՞մ ասում) փիղ բուծող ու ամեն պատի տակ մի հատ առյուծ, մի հատ քաղաքական վերլուծաբան, մի հատ էլ շախմատիստ տվող ժողովրդի:

----------

Aurora (09.02.2013), CactuSoul (14.03.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), xaladilnick (11.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.02.2013), Հայկօ (09.02.2013), Ձայնալար (09.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.02.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մի քիչ առաջ մեկը եկել էր: Սկզբում հարցրեց՝ տանը քանի հոգի ենք, հետո հարցրեց՝ բա բոլորը քվեարկելու՞ են, հետո փող առաջարկեց: Մարդա հինգ հազար դրամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ առաջ մեկը եկել էր: Սկզբում հարցրեց՝ տանը քանի հոգի ենք, հետո հարցրեց՝ բա բոլորը քվեարկելու՞ են, հետո փող առաջարկեց: Մարդա հինգ հազար դրամ:


Որ ու՞մ ընտրեք  :Shok:

----------


## Դավիթ

*Հայրիկյանի դեմ մահափորձ անողները Էպոսագետի տունը վերանորոգողնե՞րն են*
09 Փետրվարի 2013 - 14:00

Այն տեղեկատվությունը, որ Պարույր Հայրիկյանի սպանության փորձ կատարելու կասկածանքով ձերբակալվածները Վարդան Սեդրակյանի հարևաններն ու տունը վերանորոգողներն են, էպոսագետ Վարդան Սեդրակյանը HayNews.am-ի հետ զրույցում այսպես մեկնաբանեց՝ այդ հարցի հետ կապված ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել:
«Գործը նախաքննության փուլում է, ես որևէ բան ասելու ոչ մտադրություն ունեմ, ոչ էլ ցանկություն: Նախաքննությունը կավարտվի և կխոսենք»,-ասաց նա:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Տպագրիչների 9 հասցում հունվարի 31-ին, ժամը 23.30-ին նախագահի թեկնածու, ԱԻՄ նախագահ Պարույր Հայրիկյանի դեմ մահափորձ էր կատարվել: Նա տեղափոխել էին «Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ» բժշկական կենտրոն, որտեղ նրան հաջողությամբ վիրահատել են: Պարույր Հայրիկյանի դեմ մահափորձի դեպքի առթիվ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ։ 

Երեկ Պարույր Հայրիկյանի նկատմամբ սպանության փորձ կատարելու կասկածանքով, ձերբակալվել են Երեւան քաղաքում ոչ լեգալ կարգավիճակում գտնվող 1966թ. ծնված, որոշակի զբաղմունք չունեցող, նախկինում թմրամիջոցների ապօրինի շրջանառության համար դատապարտված Խաչատուր Ալբերտի Պողոսյանը եւ 1972թ. ծնված, Սամվել Արամայիսի Հարությունյանը: ԱԱԾ մամուլի կենտրոնի փոխանցմամբ, Ա. Պողոսյանը եւ Ս. Հարությունյանը մահափորձի հանգամանքների վերաբերյալ տվել են խոստովանական ցուցմունքներ:

HayNews.am

----------

Chuk (09.02.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿ ԸՆԴԻՄԱԴԻՐ ԴԱՇՏԻ ԹԵԿՆԱԾՈՒՆԵՐԻՆ
> 
> Մամոլից տեղեկացայ, որ միասնական թիմի ցանկութիւն է եղել․․․ եւ չի իրականացել։
> Այդ ուղղութեամբ իմ զանգերն էլ անարձագանք էին մնում։ Եւ Րաֆֆի Հ․-ն էր շատ զբաղուած եւ Հրանտ Բ․-ը։
> Ճշգրիտ հարցումներով 5 օր առաջ Ս․Ս․-ն ուներ 43-45%, իսկ ՊՀ-ն, ՀԲ-ն եւ ՐՀ-ն՝ 5-35%: Եռեակի միասնաբար հանդես գալու դեպքում ՍՍ-ն ունենում էր 30%, իսկ եռեակը՝ 67-69% (սա քուէարկողների՝ ընտրութեան մասնակցողների թվում)։ ՈՒզում էի առաջարկել ծանոթանալ այս թվերին եւ նոյնիսկ միասնական ուժերով ստուգել այս հրաշքը։ 
> Բայց սիրելի գործընկերներս միասնաբար հաղթանակի ձգտելու փոխարեն մտածում էին ինչպէս բարձրացնել իրենց պարտութեան տոկոսները։ Եւ արդեն ասում էն՝ ուշ է։ 
> Իրականում, եթէ ես ընտրութեունները հետաձգեմ 14 օրով, ապա մենք կարող էնք մեկ միասնական թեկնածու առաջարկել, ի մի բերել բոլորիս ծրագրերը եւ 10 օր էլ միասին ներկայանալ ժողովրդին։ Եւ այդ դեպքում մեր միասնական տոկոսը ոչ թէ 70%, այլ՝ 80% էլ կդառնա։ 
> Սիրելի Րաֆֆի եւ Հրանտ, կամ մենք իրար հետ կհասնենք արդիւնքի կամ կպարտվենք առանձին-առանձին։ 
> Հիմա Ձեզ հրապարակավ էմ դիմում եւ Ձեզ ձայն տալու տրամադրված մարդիկ էլ թող իմանան, թէ պարզունակ հավակնութեունների պատճառով ձէր ծրագրերն իրականացնելու ինչ հնարավորութեունից էք դուք զրկվում։ Սա ձեզ ասում է 96թ միասնական թեկնածուի ճարտարապետը։ 
> ...





> Անդրեաս Ղուկասեանին եմ հանձնել բաց նամակը հանդես գալու որպես միացեալ թեկնածու


*Աղբյուր*
 :Unsure:

----------


## Դավիթ

Փետրվարի 7-ի լույս 8-ի գիշերը անհայտ անձինք հարձակվել են Էրեբունի համանքի Մուրացանի 184 հասցեում գտնվող ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու Հրանտ Բագրատյանի նախընտրական շտաբի վրա, պոկել, տարել են Հրանտ Բագրատյանի նախընտրական պաստառները: Միաժամանակ, արձանագրում ենք, որ, բարեբախտաբար, այդ պահին շտաբում ոչ ոք չի եղել: ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու Հրանտ Բագրատյանի կենտրոնական շտաբը դատապարտում է կատարվածը եւ ոստիկանությունից պահանջում հայտնաբերել մեղավորներին:Իրավապահ մարմիններից ակնկալում ենք ՀՀ նախագահի բոլոր թեկնածուների համար քարոզարշավի հավասար պայմանների ապահովում:

----------


## Դավիթ

Էլի Էպոսագետի մատը խառն ա? :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿ ԸՆԴԻՄԱԴԻՐ ԴԱՇՏԻ ԹԵԿՆԱԾՈՒՆԵՐԻՆ

----------


## Katka

Իսկ դուք գիտեի՞ք, որ էսքան լավն է մեր նախագահը: :Jpit:

----------

dvgray (10.02.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

Յախք, արա, յախք: :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (12.02.2013), Ariadna (11.02.2013), CactuSoul (15.03.2013), Chuk (10.02.2013), Tig (09.02.2013), xaladilnick (11.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.02.2013), Արէա (09.02.2013), Դավիթ (11.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2013), Տրիբուն (10.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> «*Այդպիսի քաղաքական գործիչներ էլ կան*, ովքեր, ներողություն՝ երեւի իրավունք ունեմ այս բառը ասել, քանի որ կոնկրետ մարդու չեմ ասում․․․ *որոնք մենակ կռռալով են զբաղված եւ ամեն վեց ամիսը մեկ, տարին մեկ ասում են, թե հեսա՝ Հայաստանը պրծնելու է, հեսա՝ պատերազմում պարտվելու ենք, հեսա՝ սով է լինելու, հեսա՝ երկրում մարդ չի մնալու։* Վերջը մարդիկ հիսաթափվում են, չէ՞, այդպիսի վերաբերմունքից։ Հույս պիտի լինի, հավատ պիտի լինի», - դժգոհեց գործող նախագահը։
> http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24896893.html


վերջապես մի հատ նորմալ մարդկային լեզվով խոսացող ղեկավար ունեցանք  :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Ժողովո՛ւրդ, ի՞նչ կասեք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի մասին: Կարո՞ղ ենք վստահ լինել, որ նա Սերժի հերթական դրածոներից չէ:


Միայն Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն է, որ կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ սահամանադրական կարգը վերականգնել Հայաստանում, առանց տարակուսանքի, որ ինչ որ մի բարեկամի, ծանոթի, հարազատի դրանից վնաս կլինի... 
Նույն կերպ նաև նա է միակ մարդն, որն կարիք չունի լինել սերժի դրածո...

Բոլոր մնացածն ներառյալ և ԼՏՊն ի վիճակի չեն մինչև վերջ գնալ այն ճանապարհով, որտեղ նույնիսկ Վազգեն Սարգսյանն չեր կարողանում գնալ ու գալի լռվում էր մեկ մեկ «դե տղեք են խմել ախմախություններ են արել» դոգմային, բայց որ էտ տղու խմելուց մի քանի ժամ միջին ալիքի ռադիոկապ չկար մի ամբողջ շրջանում, ոչի՞նչ...

Այսինքն պարադոքսն նրանում է, որ ցանկացած ՀՀում բնակվող անձ, հենց բանն հասնում է գրծին ատմազկեք է գտնելու ու առաջին հերդին հենց գլավնի սերժատն, որն ընտանեկան ախպերական պրինցիպներից ելնելով է, որ մինչև վերջ չի կարող գնալ, նույնիսկ եթե ցանկանա...

Պետք է մեկն, որ ոչ մի ախպեր, քուր, ծանոթ, խնամի Հայաստանում չունի ու կարող ա իրան թույլ տալ վերականգնել սահմանադրական կարգն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Րաֆֆի հովհաննիսյանը սովորական դուռակ ա…

----------

Ariadna (11.02.2013), Moonwalker (11.02.2013), Գալաթեա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Րաֆֆի հովհաննիսյանը սովորական դուռակ ա…


Որ սովորական դուռակն է արդեն 20 տարի, տարեկան առնվազն կես միլիոն գրանտերը դրսից եսիմ ինչ կանալներով  կպցրած՝ աղի պես ապրում, ու կողքից էլ փաստորեն բոլոր կարող տղերքին իր լծի տակ պահում՞:
Որ սովորական դուռակն է  սեռժի մարդկանց մտցնում   իր թիմի փոխարեն, ցուցակը ափաշքյարա սեռժով  անց կացնում ու դեռ պառլամենտ չմտած, թքում  մանդատի վրա ու շարունակում  մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի հայվանի տեղ դնել:
Որ սովորական դուռակն է  ամերիկյան հովանու ներքո գնում  Բաքու գաստրոլներ տալու ողջ հայությանը հիմարի տեղ դնելու  համար՞
Որ սովորական դուռակն է գնում հացադուլավոր հակառակորդի  մոտ ու իր համար այլանդակ նախընտրական ռոլիկ սարքում ու աջ ու ձախ ֆռցնում՞:
Որ սովորական դուռակն է գնում սահմանամերձ գոտի, պերիսկոպով նայում հակառակորդի կողմը ու դա ներկայացնում որպես չլսված հայոց-  համազգային հերոսություն:
Էդ սովորական դուռակն  էս պահին ամենազազրելի խաղն է խաղում մարդկանց ու երկրի գլխին:

----------

aragats (11.02.2013), Moonwalker (11.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Tig (11.02.2013), Աթեիստ (11.02.2013), Ձայնալար (11.02.2013), Տրիբուն (11.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ սովորական դուռակն է արդեն 20 տարի, տարեկան առնվազն կես միլիոն գրանտերը դրսից եսիմ ինչ կանալներով  կպցրած՝ աղի պես ապրում, ու կողքից էլ փաստորեն բոլոր կարող տղերքին իր լծի տակ պահում՞:
> Որ սովորական դուռակն է  սեռժի մարդկանց մտցնում   իր թիմի փոխարեն, ցուցակը ափաշքյարա սեռժով  անց կացնում ու դեռ պառլամենտ չմտած, թքում  մանդատի վրա ու շարունակում  մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի հայվանի տեղ դնել:
> Որ սովորական դուռակն է  ամերիկյան հովանու ներքո գնում  Բաքու գաստրոլներ տալու ողջ հայությանը հիմարի տեղ դնելու  համար՞
> Որ սովորական դուռակն է գնում հացադուլավոր հակառակորդի  մոտ ու իր համար այլանդակ նախընտրական ռոլիկ սարքում ու աջ ու ձախ ֆռցնում՞:
> Որ սովորական դուռակն է գնում սահմանամերձ գոտի, պերիսկոպով նայում հակառակորդի կողմը ու դա ներկայացնում որպես չլսված հայոց-  համազգային հերոսություն:
> Էդ սովորական դուռակն  էս պահին ամենազազրելի խաղն է խաղում մարդկանց ու երկրի գլխին:


Դուռակն էսօր անում ա էն ինչ մնացած դուռակներն են անում, սերժի ընտրութկունը լեգիտիմացնում են… էս դուռակը պեռաշկի ու պառավ գրկելով ա անում…

----------

Բիձա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դուռակն էսօր անում ա էն ինչ մնացած դուռակներն են անում, սերժի ընտրութկունը լեգիտիմացնում են… էս դուռակը պեռաշկի ու պառավ գրկելով ա անում…


Բա ապեր, ինչ տեսել ա, էն էլ սովորել ա  :LOL:  Էս դուռակից առաջ, մի ղուրուշ ուրիշ դուռակներ ՀՀԿ մեծամասնությունը ԱԺ-ում լեգիտիմացրին, ԲՀԿ-ին էլ քիչ էր մնում որպես «ընդդիմություն» սաղացնեին վրեքս: Ամեն մեկը մի ձևի դուռակ են, բայց սաղին մի հատկանիշ ա միավորում՝ անսահման պոռնկությունը:

----------

aragats (11.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Tig (11.02.2013), Բիձա (11.02.2013), Գալաթեա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Րաֆֆի հովհաննիսյանը սովորական դուռակ ա…


Իսկ իմ վրա ավելի շու Զուրաբյան Լևոնի կարգի բութ երեխու տպավորություն ա թողնում: Մի տարբերությամբ. սա բութ ա և շատակեր:  :LOL:  Դրա համար էլ մի քանի տարին մի անգամ թեթև հացադուլի ա նստում, որ քաշ քցի:

----------

aragats (11.02.2013), Moonwalker (11.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Tig (11.02.2013), Բիձա (11.02.2013), Գալաթեա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հայրիկյանից լավը չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ապեր, ինչ տեսել ա, էն էլ սովորել ա  Էս դուռակից առաջ, մի ղուրուշ ուրիշ դուռակներ ՀՀԿ մեծամասնությունը ԱԺ-ում լեգիտիմացրին, ԲՀԿ-ին էլ քիչ էր մնում որպես «ընդդիմություն» սաղացնեին վրեքս: Ամեն մեկը մի ձևի դուռակ են, բայց սաղին մի հատկանիշ ա միավորում՝ անսահման պոռնկությունը:


բհկ-ն էսօր ավելի ընդդիմություն ա քան մնացածբոլորը, դաժե բագրատյանը… էնի չի մասնակցում ընտրություններին… 

ՀՀԿ-ի լիգիտիմության համար էլ ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր… կոպեկով ձենները ծախեցին՝ նրանք էլ եղան… չեն բողոքել նրանք էլ եղել են… կարող ա՞ տենց չի…

----------


## Hda

> Հայրիկյանից լավը չկա:


ընիգ անսովոր դուռագ է՞

----------

Բիձա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ իմ վրա ավելի շու Զուրաբյան Լևոնի կարգի բութ երեխու տպավորություն ա թողնում: Մի տարբերությամբ. սա բութ ա և շատակեր:  Դրա համար էլ մի քանի տարին մի անգամ թեթև հացադուլի ա նստում, որ քաշ քցի:


Եթե Զուրաբյանն ավելի վատ, դե գնա էս լավերի միջից ընտրի… 

Ապեր չեք ջոկե՞լ… ձեզ տարբերակ չի մնացել… սաղ տարբերակներին չէ ասեցիք, էսօր էս ա… ի՞նչ, տենց չի… ի՞նչ եք պոզ-ու-պոչ կպցնում սրան նրան, մանավանդ որ չեն էլ մասնակցում…

----------


## voter

Րաֆֆին դուռակ – երևի թե, քանի որ հիմար հիմար գնումա այն անի, ինչն սկի Վազգեն Սարգսյանն չարեց, բերման ենթարկել երկիրն թալանողներին կամ Արցախն անկախ պետություն ճանաչելն... 

Բայց այդ հիմար միամտությունն ու անձնազոհությունն ինձ համար ու շատ ուրիշների համար ավելի ընդունելի է, երբ մարդն հավատացած գնում է, պայքարում, քան քցել ժողովրդին օրհասական պահին ու վախից մտնել ինչ որ մի բուն, որ հանկարծ վիճակն ավլեի չվատանա ու ընդեղից լուրջ լուրջ, ծանր ծանր բաներ ասել, մարդկանց վախացնել...

Ներկա ընրություններն կայանալու են «վիճակն լավացնել ցանկացողների» ու «ոնց կա էլ մնա լավա» միջև...

Իսկ ով ինչքան է փող ու գրանտ բերել իրա շնոհրքն է, կարում են թող իրանք բերեն, չէ, ուրեմն սկսվեն ու անեն ինչ իրենց ասում են...

----------


## Hda

> Մեր ազգի կեսը երգում է, կեսն էլ սերիալներում նկարահանվում. Սերժ Սարգսյան
> 
> 20:03 • 11.02.13
> 
> 
> Երևանի Էրեբունի վարչական շրջանում նախընտրական հանդիպման ժամանակ ՀՀ գործող նախագահ, նախագահի թեկնածու Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ի պատասխան դերասան Սամսոն Ստեփանյանի հարցի, թե ինչ քայլեր են կատարվելու մշակույթի ոլորտում, ասաց, որ 2012թ–ին մշակույթի ոլորտին ավելի շատ գումարներ են տրամադրվել, քան արտաքին հարաբերությունների ոլորտին, ապա նշեց, որ ազգի կեսը երգում է, կեսն էլ սերիալներում է նկարահանվում։
> 
> 
> «Այսինքն՝ կարևորում ենք և շարունակելու ենք կարևորել։ Մեր տարածաշրջանում այդքան պետական թատրոններ կա՞ն, իհարկե չկան։ Մեր ազգի կեսը երգում է, կեսն էլ սերիալներում նկարահանվում»,– ասաց նախագահը։
> ...


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/02/1...an-nubarashen/

մարդ չի ջոկում, որ բաժնում գրի, էսինչ կաշա դառավ: Շատ կուզեի հումոր բաժնում լիներ, ավաղ իրականություն է:

----------

Bruno (11.02.2013), CactuSoul (14.03.2013), keyboard (12.02.2013), Moonwalker (11.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Աթեիստ (11.02.2013), Տրիբուն (11.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բհկ-ն էսօր ավելի ընդդիմություն ա քան մնացածբոլորը, դաժե բագրատյանը… էնի չի մասնակցում ընտրություններին…


ԲՀԿ-ն չի մասնակցում ընտրությունների՞ն:  :LOL:  Ապեր, աչիքս սկսել ես ինտելեկտուալի հայտարարությունները փիս սրտիդ մոտ ընդունել: Խեր լինի: Մի քիչ էլ ու իդեալդ ա դառնալու: 

Մի հոգի էլ կար տենց սրտին մոտ էր ընդունում, ուզում էր համագործակցեր: Վերջը տեսար ինչ սիրուն եղավ - մատոռ:

----------

keyboard (12.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (11.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե Զուրաբյանն ավելի վատ, դե գնա էս լավերի միջից ընտրի… 
> 
> …


Ես ասել եմ ավելի վա՞տ ա: Ուշադիր կարդա գրածս, Մեֆ: Ասել եմ նույն կարգի են: Նենց որ ըստ էության տարբերություն չկա, Զուրաբյանը կլինի, թե Րաֆֆին: Նույն .եռս են: Համ էլ Զուրաբյանը իմ իմանալով ընտրություններին չի մասնակցում, որ իրան ընտրենք: Ինքը հիմա փիս զբաղված ա. ՀԱԿ-ի տակը մնացած քաքից ուզում են շարիկ սարքի:

----------

keyboard (12.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Բիձա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

ես որ մասնակցեի ընտրություններին հնարավոր է քվեաթերթիկում գրեի՝ «եկել եմ ստեղ, որ ի՞նչ անեմ»

----------

Ambrosine (12.02.2013), keyboard (12.02.2013), Moonwalker (11.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Տրիբուն (11.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԲՀԿ-ն չի մասնակցում ընտրությունների՞ն:  Ապեր, աչիքս սկսել ես ինտելեկտուալի հայտարարությունները փիս սրտիդ մոտ ընդունել: Խեր լինի: Մի քիչ էլ ու իդեալդ ա դառնալու: 
> 
> Մի հոգի էլ կար տենց սրտին մոտ էր ընդունում, ուզում էր համագործակցեր: Վերջը տեսար ինչ սիրուն եղավ - մատոռ:


Դե ձենդ կտաս բհկ-ի թեկնածուին…

Ապեր, մենք խի՞ ենք սենց, ազգով շուստռի, ջոգող… մեզ ոչ մի ձև չեն կարում խանել, բայց սենց խորը քաքի մեջ ենք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ձենդ կտաս բհկ-ի թեկնածուին…


Ես ձենս մարդու չեմ տալու, բայց ԲՀԿ թեկնածուն՝ Սերժը, ընտրվելույա:  :LOL: 




> Ապեր, մենք խի՞ ենք սենց, ազգով շուստռի, ջոգող… մեզ ոչ մի ձև չեն կարում խանել, բայց սենց խորը քաքի մեջ ենք…


Երևի ԲՏ շուստրիներն ու ջոգողները փիս շատ են, դրա համար: Երկու փիս շուստրիի ԲՏ-ի տեղ ես գիտեմ, երկուսի անունն էլ Լևոն ա:  :Tongue:  Դրանց կարաս գումարես շուստրիի շվաքի տակ ֆռֆռացող ԲՏ-ներին, Րաֆֆի, Պարույր, Հրանտ, և այլն:  

Պռոստը ազգւ փիս խառնվել ա իրար, չի ջգում արդեն որ ԲՏ-ն ա մյուս ԲՏ-ից ավելի ԲՏ:

----------

keyboard (12.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Tig (12.02.2013), Բիձա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Հայրիկյանից լավը չկա:






> Հայրիկյանը,գուցե, էլ երբևէ նախագահի թեկնածու չառաջադրվեր, եթե այս կարգի պատմությունները հասարակայնացնեի
> 
> 2013-02-11 21:59:43
> 
> Էսօր մի դրվագ հիշեցի՝ չգիտեմ ինչու՞: 1999 թվականի նոյեմբերի 2-ն էր (ես էն ժամանակ Ա1+-ում էի) ու Պարույր Հայրիկյանը մամուլի ասուլիս հրավիրեց: Հասկանալի էր, որ խելքից դուրս քանակությամբ լրագրողներ էին հավաքվել, քանի որ բոլորն ակնկալում էին քաղաքական հայտարարություն կամ գոնե վերաբերմունք՝ կապված հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հետ (զոհերի հուղարկավորությունից ընդամենը 2 օր էր անցել): Հայրիկյանը դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտությամբ սկսեց խոսել սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներից (էդ ժամանակ Հայրիկյանը ՀՀ նախագահին առընթեր սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներ մշակող հանձնաժողովի նախագահն էր): Ասել, թե ի՞նչ կարգի շոկ էր լրագրողների մոտ՝ նշանակում ա ոչինչ չասել: Երբ Հայրիկյանն իր «ելույթն» ավարտեց ու լրագրողներին առաջարկեց հարցեր տալ՝ ծպտուն անգամ չլսվեց, որովհետև... Ինչ-որ ժամանակ անց միայն հնչեց առաջին հարցը. հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո Դուք չե՞ք գտնում, որ ԱԱ նախարար Սերժ Սարգսյանը պիտի հրաժարական տա: Հայրիկյանը երկար ծամծմեց, ամեն կերպ փորձեց խուսափել ուղիղ պատասխանից, բայց,արդյունքում, ասաց՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը պիտի հրաժարական տա: Բնականաբար, իմ ռեպորտաժը ամբողջովին կառուցված էր հենց էս արտահայտության վրա: Ի՞նչն է, սակայն, հատկանշական: 15.45-ին Այբ-Ֆե-ի թողարկումից անմիջապես հետո Հայրիկյանն իջավ Ա1+ (էն ժամանակ ԱԻՄ-ն ու Ա1+-ը նույն շենքում էին`մեկ հարկի տարբերությամբ) ու, բառացիորեն, սկսեց աղաչել, որ ռեպորտաժը եթերից հանվի: Թե ինչու՞`չեմ կարող ասել: Եզրակացություններ ժամանակին արել եմ (էական չի), սակայն, երևի, մեղավոր եմ, որ էս ու էս կարգի պատմությունները երբևէ չեմ հասարակայնացրել: Իզուր, քանի որ հակառակ դեպքում Հայրիկյանը, միգուցե, էլ երբևէ նախագահի թեկնածու չառաջադրվեր: Ընդ որում, սա Հայրիկյանի միակ «կիքսը» չի: КАЮСЬ !
> 
> 
> 
> Լևոն Սարդարյանի գրառումը` ֆեյսբուքյան էջից


http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/article/view/8/116757/

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2013), Ձայնալար (11.02.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

էս հարցումը փոխեք.  :Jpit: 
Ո՞ր *դուռակին* կընտրեք 2013 թ. նախագահական ընտրություններին

----------

keyboard (12.02.2013), Տրիբուն (11.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ձենս մարդու չեմ տալու, բայց ԲՀԿ թեկնածուն՝ Սերժը, ընտրվելույա: 
> 
> 
> 
> Երևի ԲՏ շուստրիներն ու ջոգողները փիս շատ են, դրա համար: Երկու փիս շուստրիի ԲՏ-ի տեղ ես գիտեմ, երկուսի անունն էլ Լևոն ա:  Դրանց կարաս գումարես շուստրիի շվաքի տակ ֆռֆռացող ԲՏ-ներին, Րաֆֆի, Պարույր, Հրանտ, և այլն:  
> 
> Պռոստը ազգւ փիս խառնվել ա իրար, չի ջգում արդեն որ ԲՏ-ն ա մյուս ԲՏ-ից ավելի ԲՏ:


Դե լավ ա, էդ երկու փիս բտ-ներից ոչ մեկը չի լինի նախագահ… տեղը սերոժը կլնի… տենու՞մ ես, ֆսյո տակի ամենալավ վարյանտն ա վերջը լինելու…

Ապեր, բոզի տղերքի տեղը լավ էլ գիտես. ասա մի հատ կարգին մարդու տեղ իմացի էթանք ոռից կախվենք մի բան անի…

----------

Անվերնագիր (11.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեֆի ու Տրիբուն ձյայի ոսկեղենիկ բանավեճը կարոտել էի:

----------

Ambrosine (12.02.2013), Mephistopheles (11.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Աթեիստ (12.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.02.2013), Տրիբուն (12.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե լավ ա, էդ երկու փիս բտ-ներից ոչ մեկը չի լինի նախագահ… տեղը սերոժը կլնի… տենու՞մ ես, ֆսյո տակի ամենալավ վարյանտն ա վերջը լինելու…
> 
> Ապեր, բոզի տղերքի տեղը լավ էլ գիտես. ասա մի հատ կարգին մարդու տեղ իմացի էթանք ոռից կախվենք մի բան անի…


Մեֆ, իմ արև, քու արև, չեմ իմանում  :LOL:  Արա իսկականից չկա, սաղ ֆուցն են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆի ու Տրիբուն ձյայի ոսկեղենիկ բանավեճը կարոտել էի:


Թուուու, չէի տեսել էս գրածդ, թե չէ կյանքում Մեֆին չէի պատասխանի  :Sad:

----------

Բիձա (12.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Թուուու, չէի տեսել էս գրածդ, թե չէ կյանքում Մեֆին չէի պատասխանի


Հա բայց ես իսկականից էի կարոտել  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա բայց ես իսկականից էի կարոտել


Էս շիրա ես տալիս, որ երկուսիս էլ մինչև կյանքներիս վերջը արգելափակեն, չէ ?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս շիրա ես տալիս, որ երկուսիս էլ մինչև կյանքներիս վերջը արգելափակեն, չէ ?


Համ ուզում եմ որ արգելափակեն, համ չեմ ուզում...համ ուզում եմ ռեփորթ տամ, համ էլ մտածում եմ՝ տենաս կարա՞մ էդ ռեփորթս հետ վերցնեմ:
Բայց նենց հետ վերցնեմ, որ հետո էլի կարենամ տամ, եթե երկու հոգի ինձ միանան Ակումբից: 
Ու իրանցից մեկը կիթառ նվագել իմանա: Մյուսն էլ ձեռով բարևի: Սաղին:

----------

murmushka (12.02.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Tig (12.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.02.2013), Տրիբուն (12.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Համ ուզում եմ որ արգելափակեն, համ չեմ ուզում...համ ուզում եմ ռեփորթ տամ, համ էլ մտածում եմ՝ տենաս կարա՞մ էդ ռեփորթս հետ վերցնեմ:
> Բայց նենց հետ վերցնեմ, որ հետո էլի կարենամ տամ, եթե երկու հոգի ինձ միանան Ակումբից: 
> Ու իրանցից մեկը կիթառ նվագել իմանա: *Մյուսն էլ ձեռով բարևի: Սաղին:*


սորրի, պաչելով եմ բարևում.... աղջիկներին  :Dntknw:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ես որ մասնակցեի ընտրություններին հնարավոր է քվեաթերթիկում գրեի՝ «եկել եմ ստեղ, որ ի՞նչ անեմ»


ասի մեկ ուրիշը կֆայմի, կգրի, բայց լավ, էլի ես գրեմ. 

կամ էլ «էս թուղթը տվել եք, որ ի՞նչ անեմ»  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.02.2013), CactuSoul (15.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> սորրի, պաչելով եմ բարևում.... աղջիկներին


Կիթառից ո՞նց ես:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կիթառից ո՞նց ես:


ահավոր, երկու տարի ա փարձում եմ սովորել, անհույս ա: Բայց տունը երկու կիթառ ունեմ՝ տպավորություն գործելու համար ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ահավոր, երկու տարի ա փարձում եմ սովորել, անհույս ա: Բայց տունը երկու կիթառ ունեմ՝ տպավորություն գործելու համար ա


Մազերդ որտե՞ղ ես կտրում:

----------

Բիձա (12.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Օրը քանի՞ անգամ ես հաց ուտում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեր բախչեն խիյար աճում ա, ու եթե այո, ապա թարս, թե շիտակ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չեբուռաշկային սիրու՞մ ես: 
Բռոնեժիլետ հագնու՞մ ես: 
Վերևն ի՞նչ կա: 
Веришь не веришь ?? 
Քանի՞ քայլով ես հասնում ամենամոտիկ քյաբաբնոցին:

Էս սաղ հարցրերին ճիշտ պատասխանելու դեպքում կարաս նախագահ դառնաս:

----------

CactuSoul (15.03.2013), Quyr Qery (15.02.2013), Արէա (12.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Յա, Տրիբուն ձյա, ստեղ ես եմ հարցեր տալիս  :This:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յա, Տրիբուն ձյա, ստեղ ես եմ հարցեր տալիս


Ընգեր, տուր, սաղիս էլ հերթ կհասնի:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մազերդ որտե՞ղ ես կտրում:


Լիզայի մոտ: Երկու խաչմերուկ ներքև մի հատ թուրքերի վարսավիրանաց կա, իրանք չորս եվրո էժան են կտրում, բայց լավ չեն կտրում: Համ էլ թուրքերին փող տալը հայեցի չի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիզայի մոտ: Երկու խաչմերուկ ներքև մի հատ թուրքերի վարսավիրանաց կա, իրանք չորս եվրո էժան են կտրում, բայց լավ չեն կտրում: *Համ էլ թուրքերին փող տալը հայեցի չի*:


Հրա՞նտ  :Huh:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Օրը քանի՞ անգամ ես հաց ուտում:





> Ձեր բախչեն խիյար աճում ա, ու եթե այո, ապա թարս, թե շիտակ:





> Չեբուռաշկային սիրու՞մ ես: 
> Բռոնեժիլետ հագնու՞մ ես: 
> Վերևն ի՞նչ կա: 
> Веришь не веришь ?? 
> Քանի՞ քայլով ես հասնում ամենամոտիկ քյաբաբնոցին:
> 
> Էս սաղ հարցրերին ճիշտ պատասխանելու դեպքում կարաս նախագահ դառնաս:


կարամ մի հատ 110/90 էհհհ, 50/50

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիզայի մոտ: Երկու խաչմերուկ ներքև մի հատ թուրքերի վարսավիրանաց կա, իրանք չորս եվրո էժան են կտրում, բայց լավ չեն կտրում: Համ էլ թուրքերին փող տալը հայեցի չի:


Հնարավոր է ..... Դե գոնե ձեռով չբարևես:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հրա՞նտ


ասա՝  :Goblin:  /փղի Ժպտակ չգտա/

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիզայի մոտ: Երկու խաչմերուկ ներքև մի հատ թուրքերի վարսավիրանաց կա, իրանք չորս եվրո էժան են կտրում, բայց լավ չեն կտրում: Համ էլ թուրքերին փող տալը հայեցի չի:


Ապեր, սխալ ես մտածում… դու մտածի որ թուրքերից փող ես խնայում… խի՞ չես ուզում խնայե՞ս… ջանդամ թե մի քիչ էլ թուրքի նման չի լինի գլուխդ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ասա՝  /փղի Ժպտակ չգտա/


Չես էլ գտնի:
Լիոնը Ակումբից նեղանալ գնալուց սաղ փղածին բաները տարել ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հնարավոր է ..... Դե գոնե ձեռով չբարևես:


ապեր, դու գեյերի հետ ես խառնում, իրանք էի ձեռավերջութային ճանապարհով վիրուսներ փոխանցում

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր, սխալ ես մտածում… դու մտածի որ թուրքերից փող ես խնայում… խի՞ չես ուզում խնայե՞ս… ջանդամ թե մի քիչ էլ թուրքի նման չի լինի գլուխդ…


ո՞նց կարելի ա: դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես էտ իմ 14 եվրոյով իրանք սահմանի վրա կանգնած թուրք զինվորի համար քանի զուգարանի թուղթ կառնեն. դու պատկերացնու՞մ էս դրա աղետալի հետևանքները: Տենց եք մտածում էլի, որ խիարը թարս ա աճում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

թուրքերին բան չասեք, իրանք մեզնից լավն են էսօրվա օրով… գոնե իրանց համար իրամք լավ են…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> թուրքերին բան չասեք, իրանք մեզնից լավն են էսօրվա օրով… գոնե իրանց համար իրամք լավ են…


Թուրքերը մի հատ մեծ, շաաա՜տ մեծ սխալ են գործել պատմության մեջ: Աններելի ուղղակի:

----------

Quyr Qery (15.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ո՞նց կարելի ա: դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես էտ իմ 14 եվրոյով իրանք սահմանի վրա կանգնած թուրք զինվորի համար քանի զուգարանի թուղթ կառնեն. դու պատկերացնու՞մ էս դրա աղետալի հետևանքները: Տենց եք մտածում էլի, որ խիարը թարս ա աճում:


բա խնայած փողով մենք քանի հատ տանկ կարանք առնենք իրա զուգարանով ու զուգարանի թղթով…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թուրքերը մի հատ մեծ, շաաա՜տ մեծ սխալ են գործել պատմության մեջ: Աններելի ուղղակի:


Դրա համար էլ պատժվում են չէ՞…

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ Լիլ ջան, չեմ գալիս. ես Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանը չեմ, որ ոչ մեկ անունս լսած չլինի, մեկ էլ դուրս գամ ասեմ` եկել եմ ազգիս համար հացադուլ անեմ կամ հեղափոխություն։ Կամ հայտարարեմ որ կես միլիոն մարդ եմ հավաքելու, բայց իրականում հավաքեմ 500 հոգի։ Կես միլիոն մարդ Րաֆֆիին ա քվեարկել, թող Րաֆֆիից պահանջեն ռեալ քայլեր։ Հիմա անընդհատ դեմ են տալիս իշխանություններին, թե ո՞ւր ա ձեր 800 հազարը։ Մեկը լինի հարցնող` բա ձեր կես միլիոնն ո՞ւր ա։ Ասում են` 88-ից հետո առաջին շարժումն ենք, բայց 2008-ի կեսի չափ մարդ չեն կարում մի տեղ հավաքեն։ Լևոնից շատ ձեն ա՞ հավաքել Րաֆֆին, բա ո՞ւր են էդ մարդիկ։ Էս հանրահավաքներին գնացող իմ ծանոթների կեսից շատն ասում են` ես Րաֆֆիին չեմ քվեարկել, բայց եկել եմ իրան քվեարկողների քվեն պաշտպանեմ, հլը որ էդ մարդկանց էլ հանենք, թիվ չի մնում տակը։


վերջապես ակումբում ընտրությունների հետ կապված մաթեմաեիկա օգտագործվելու փորձ արվեց... 

աբեր, սաղ ուժեղ պրոպագանդայի տակ են: սառը ուղեղին արդեն տեղ չի մնացել: հնարավորությունները հավասարեցրել են զրոյին

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչ կլինի, դու գնա, էն հին Դիվիին ասա թող գա էլի:


եթե վատագույն ծայրոից հաշվենք, որ Հայաստանում 1.500 000 մարդ կա, իսկ հանրահավաքներին ամենաօպտմնիստականով մասնակցում են 50 000, ապա դա կազմում է հայստանաբնակենր /ոչ ընդամուր հայերի/ 3 տոկոսը:
ինչ՞ը դուրդ չի գալիս

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk, ես էլ նոր մտածում էի՝ լավ, ճիշտ ա, սխալ ա, էդ մի կողմ, բա ինչ անենք


Ոչ մի բան, մենք քաքլան ժողովուրդ ենք, մենք էսքան տարի տեղ ենք տվել քաղաքական էն գործիչներին, ովքեր դուխ չունեն էս երկիրը քաքից հանելու համար։ Մենք մեր պես առաջնորդներ ենք ասպարեզ հանել, էսօր քիչ թե շատ վարկանիշ ունեցող գործիչները վախում են առաջնորդ լինելուց։ Լևոնին էինք ասում վախում ա, բայց Լևոնը գոնե էնքան դուխ ու խելք ուներ, որգնաց էդ ճանապարհով, հանեց մարդկանց հարյուր հազարներով ու ասեց` մի հնազանդվեք, նստեք էնքան, մինչև թողեն գնան։ Էսօր ավելի հեշտ ա, էսօր 10-ից 8-ը նկարում ա իր շուրջը եղածը, էսօր առաջինը չի, աննախադեպ չի, էսօր մարտի մեկ անելն ավելի դժվար ա, ավելի քիչ հավանական ա, էսօր ժողովուրդն ավելի զզված ա, ավելի խելացի ա, ավելի տեղեկացված ա, ավելի շատ ա պատրաստ պայքարի ու ավելի լավ գիտի, թե ոնց պայքարի։ Լևոնը գոնե գնդակահարություն տեսնելով հետ կանգնեց, ինչը մարդկային տեսանկյունից լրիվ հասկանալի ա, էսօր չկան քաղաքական ձերբակալություններ, լուրջ ահաբելումներ, ծեծ ու ջարդ չկա, ինչի՞ չենք դուրս գալիս ու համառորեն նստում, ինչի՞ մեզ չեն ասում` դուրս եկեք ու մի հնազանդվեք։ Բարի հեղափոխություն չի լինում, հեղափոխությունը պայքար ա բռնության ու ատելի ղեկավարների դեմ, դրա բարին ո՞րն ա, ո՞նց կարա դա բարի լինի, էս ի՞նչ կրկես ա։

----------

Chuk (02.03.2013), dvgray (02.03.2013), Katka (02.03.2013), Նարե (03.03.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Չուկ, ատվալի ....  ՀԱԿական մուտիլովկեքով ես զբաղվում, ոնց որ երիտհանրապետական լինես


Հա բա: Բա չէիր իմացե՞լ, որ Չուկը ակումբի սաղ մոդերներին, ավագ մոդեր սարքելու սպառնալիքով ստիպել էր, որ գնան սերժիկին ընտրեն:  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (02.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> էսօր չկան քաղաքական ձերբակալություններ, լուրջ ահաբելումներ, ծեծ ու ջարդ չկա


Կուկ, չնայած  ձեռքիտ ատրճանակիտ, բավականի օբեկտիվ ես գնահատում

----------

Kuk (02.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ինչ՞ը դուրդ չի գալիս


Տառասխալներդ:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե եթե ես ու դու չենք անելու  ... եթե "հույսներս" Րաֆֆին ա, ուրեմն էլի թքեցինք Արթ ջան:
> 5 տարով հաստատ՝ հետո կերևա:


Հա բա, հույսներս իրանք են, որտև մենք էլ խելք ունենք ու հասկանում ենք, որ իրանք են իշխանության գալու ու իրանք են հետայսու թալանելու մեզ, բա թող մի հատ էլ իրանք տեղից իրար գան, թեչէ եթե էդ էլ պետքա ես ու դու անենք, հենա արի ես ու դու թեկնածություն դնենք, Լիլ ջան։ Ինչի՞ սաղ մենք անենք, իրանց էլ բերենք գլխներիս հերթական պատուհաս սարքենք։ Բա գալու են իրանք էլ գռփեն, իրանց գալու դեպքում թե մի տոկոս ժողովրդին ա օգուտ լինելու, մի քանի հազար, եթե ոչ տասնյակ, հարյուրավոր ու միլիոնավոր անգամ ավել իրանց ա օգուտ լինելու, մենք կարանք մի տոկոսի համար մեզ ճղենք, իրանք իրանց միլիոնների ու միլիարդների համար չեն ուզո՞ւմ ոռները տեղից շարժեն։

----------

Katka (02.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կուկ, չնայած  ձեռքիտ ատրճանակիտ, բավականի օբեկտիվ ես գնահատում


Տարբերությունը էն ա, որ դու ասում ես, որ դա Սերժի շնորհքն ա, իսկ ինքը, ենթադրում եմ, ասում ա, որ չէ, 2008-ին պայքարածների ու մարտի 1-ին զոհվածների շնորհքն ա:

Թե՞ սխալ եմ ասում, Կուկ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հայկական քաղաքական ուժի ինդիկատոր է դառել թատերական հրապարակի լցվելը: 
> Լավ չափ է: Իշխանության չափը տգետ կեղտոտությանն է, ախպերականինը- ով էշ ես փալանը, ընդիմությանն էլ՝ հրապարակ լցնելը: 
>  Մարդը բազմաթիվ անգամ ասել է, որ կյանքի գնով եմ գնալու, թատերական դուրս եղած թատերական հրապարակը չի հավատում:  
> Մենք սովոր ենք միայն պատմական անցած գնացածներին լուրջ ընդունել-  ոչինչ, դա էլ կանցնի:


Հոպար, ստոպ: Թատերական հրապարակ չի, ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ հրապարակ ա:

Ու թատերական հասարակություն չի: Մարդիկ լուրջ հույսերով եկել են էդ հրապարակ, մտածալով որ մի բան կլինի, պատրաստ, իրենցից հասանալեքին անել: Ու որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դա դնում են թատերական հրապարակի տեղ ու թատերական դեր են կատարում, էդ դեռ հրապարակում հավաքված մարդկանց, նույնն է՝ հրապարակի մասին չի խոսում:


Մարդը դեր էր խաղում, երբ ասում էր, որ կյանքի գնով է գնալու: Դեր ա խաղում, որտև ինքն իրա պայքարի ձևը հարյուր անգամ ասել ա՝ սահմանադրական, ցանկացած բախման բացառում, նստացույցի բացառում, «Սերժիկ հեռացիր»-ի բացառում, ռադիկալ գործողությունների բացառում: Կընդունենք էդ մարտավարությունը, թե չենք ընդունի, էդ մի հարց ա. հազար մարդ, հազաց մոտեցում: Բայց որ նման մարտավարություն դեպքում «կյանքիս գնով»-ը հստակ մուտիլովկա, զգայական արտահայտություն, ներկայացում ա՝ պարզ ա: Ու հենց էդ դերասանության անկհայտության պատճառով ա, որ հրապարակ դուխով դուրս եկած ժողովուրդն էսօր արդեն չի հավատում ու չի գնում էնդեղ: Որ էսօր շատ ավելի քիչ մարդ էր, քան նախորդ անգամ, հաջորդ անգամ երևի ավելի քիչ կլինեն: 

Ու սա խայտառակ տխուր ա: Ու մեկը ես ահավոր տխրում եմ սրանով: Որտև անկախ Րաֆֆու նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքիցս ես պատրաստ էի ու եմ իրա կողքը կանգնել ու գնալ հաղթանակի, բայց ինքը ամեն քայլով ինձ ասում ա «ներող ապեր, ես բլթցնում եմ»: Հետևաբար հավատալու բան չի մնում:

----------


## Kuk

> եթե վատագույն ծայրոից հաշվենք, որ Հայաստանում 1.500 000 մարդ կա, իսկ հանրահավաքներին ամենաօպտմնիստականով մասնակցում են 50 000, ապա դա կազմում է հայստանաբնակենր /ոչ ընդամուր հայերի/ 3 տոկոսը:
> ինչ՞ը դուրդ չի գալիս


Ի՞նչ 50 հազար։ Որ 50 հազար մարդ դուրս գար փողոց, լեզուս չորանար, թե սենց կոպիտ արտահայտվեի էդ պայքարի մասին։

----------


## Katka

Kuk-ը լրիվ սրտցս ա խոսում:
 Ախր, հրապարակի մարդկանց թվից չի է որոշվում համախմբվածությունը: Րաֆֆին երբ Կապանում էր, միակ զգացողությունը, որ կար մոտս, խղճալն էր, թեկուզ ինչպես էսօր բոլորն են ասում, ես էլ ժողովրդի հետ եմ :Jpit: 
Պետք է գնդակահարել, բռնանալ ու վերացնել, հանրահավաք, նստացույց բան-ման չի օգնի: Օրինակ՝ մտնել Սյունիքի մարզպետի մոտ, ատրճանակը դնել գլխին ու բաբախ ու վերջ:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2013), Բիձա (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Kuk-ը լրիվ սրտցս ա խոսում:
>  Ախր, հրապարակի մարդկանց թվից չի է որոշվում համախմբվածությունը: Րաֆֆին երբ Կապանում էր, միակ զգացողությունը, որ կար մոտս, խղճալն էր, թեկուզ ինչպես էսօր բոլորն են ասում, ես էլ ժողովրդի հետ եմ
> Պետք է գնդակահարել, բռնանալ ու վերացնել, հանրահավաք, նստացույց բան-ման չի օգնի: Օրինակ՝ մտնել Սյունիքի մարզպետի մոտ, ատրճանակը դնել գլխին ու բաբախ ու վերջ:


Ո՞վ ա բաբախն անելու, Կածյուշ, ո՞վ ա կազմակերպելու:
Ո՞վ ա նայոմնիկին գտնելու, փողը տալու:
Սենց խոսում ենք՝ անել ա պետք, գնալ ա պետք, մորթել ա պետք ու սպանել ա պետք... անողն ո՞ւր ա:

Արդյունքում կլավիատուրա ա, որ մաշացնում ենք:

----------


## Kuk

> Stop-ակցիա. երկու շաբաթ բացարձակ ոչինչ չի անում ժողովուրդը, նոր տերմին՝ կյանքադուլ  
> 
> էն փոքր էրեխեքի նման է, որ սկսում են զռռալ, քեռի, հորքուր, մորքուր հավքվում են, կանֆետ են առնում, խաղալիքներ են բերում, կապիկություններ են անում, երգում-պարում... էնքան մինչև էրեխուն չեն տալիս էն, ինչ իրան ուրախացնում ա: Հիմա մենք են, պտի ազգովի զռռանք, թող քաղաքական դաշտն էլ գլուխ ջարդի, թե մեր ուզածը ինչ ա:


Ապեր, քաղաքական դաշտը շատ լավ էլ գիտի` մեր ուզածն ինչ ա. մենք ուզում ենք սեքս անենք էն ժամանակ, երբ ուզում ենք սեքս անենք, մենք չենք ուզում սեքս անենք, երբ չենք ուզում սեքս անենք. մենք չենք ուզում, որ մեզ բռնաբարեն։ Մենք տան կնգա պես մի բան ենք. պատրաստ ենք մեկումեջ չուզելով, գլխացավով սեքս անել, բայց չենք պատրաստվում միշտ համակերպվել դրա հետ, ուզում ենք մեկումեջ էլ մեր ուզած ժամանակ հաճույք ստանանք։ Բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն, որ էս ժողովուրդի ուզածը տարին չորս անգամ Եվրոպա թռնել ֆռալ հետ գալը չի, բենթլի քշելն ու վերտու բռնելը չի, էս ժողովուրդն էս պահին ուզում ա սոված չքնի, ուզում ա թեկուզ դժվարությամբ, բայց կարողանա երեխա պահի, ուզում ա մեռնելուց դուխով մեռնի, ոչ թե մի քանի ամիս պարբերաբար հացադուլ անի, որ թոշակները հետ քցի, հետո նոր մեռնի։ Նենց որ, հիմա ժողովուրդը չպետքա բացատրի, թե ինքն ինչ ա ուզում, ժողովուրդը պետքա ուղղակի ցույց տա, որ ինքը էդ ուզում ա ու որ պատրաստ ա դրան հասնելու համար համառորեն պայքարել։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Katka

> Ո՞վ ա բաբախն անելու, Կածյուշ, ո՞վ ա կազմակերպելու:
> Ո՞վ ա նայոմնիկին գտնելու, փողը տալու:
> Սենց խոսում ենք՝ անել ա պետք, գնալ ա պետք, մորթել ա պետք ու սպանել ա պետք... անողն ո՞ւր ա:
> 
> Արդյունքում կլավիատուրա ա, որ մաշացնում ենք:


Գալ, էդ ա էլի, որ ոչ մի ձև էս քաքից դուրս չենք գալիս: Ախր, էս էն Մարթին Լյութեր Քինգի, Գանդիի երկիրը չի: Ախր, երբ որ դեմդ ուգալովնիկ ուռոդ ա նստած, գաղափար, սկզբունք, դիպլոմատիա, բան-ման չի անցնում: Սաշիկի, Լիցկայի, Սերժիկի կամ Աշոծիկի դեմ ինչ գաղափարային հեղափոխություն անես: Դրանց գլխին քարով ա պետք խփել: Դրանց շան լեփ ա պետք անել: Դրանց դեմ պետք ա բռնանալ, քարով խփելու հեղափոխություն անեն:

----------

Բիձա (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս տեսե՞լ եք  :Jpit:  

ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!!

ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԲԱՑՕԴՅԱ ՀԱՄԱԼՍԱՐԱՆ ՀԻՄՆԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, նախորդ շաբաթվա դասադուլը լույս սփռեց կրթական ոլորտում տիրող բազում արատավոր երևույթների վրա: Ուսաոողները կողպվում էին ԲՈՒՀ-երում, համալսարանների ադմինիստրացիան վիրավորական արտահայտություններ էր տարածում ուսանողության նկատմամբ, ճնշումներ էին գործադրվում ուսանողների վրա, ուսանողական խորհրդի բազում անդամներ կատարում էին հրահանգներ և խոչընդոտում էին ուսանողի ազատ տեղաշարժի իրավունքը: Ոստի, նպատակ հետապնդելով ստեղծել այնպիսի համալսարան, որտեղ կբացակայեն վերը նշված անօրինությունները, ինչպես նաև կոռուպցիան, համահայաստանյան երիտասարդական-ուսանողական շարժման ներկայացուցիչները որոշել են `

ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿՈՒՄ հիմնել ԲԱՑՕԴՅԱ ՀԱՄԱԼՍԱՐԱՆ, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուր ուսանողի հնարավորություն կընձեռվի անվճար կրթություն ստանալ: Մենք կարևորում ենք ազատ և անկախ համալսարանի գործունեությունը, որտեղ ուսանողին չեն կալանավորի, չեն սպառնա, չեն նվաստացնի: Ուստի խնդրում ենք բոլոր այն դասախոսներին և այն մտավորականներին, ովքեր հանուն մեր երազանքի երկրի պատրաստ են դասախոսություններ ընթերցել այդ համալսարանում, միանան մեզ: 

Համալսարանի գործունեության հետ կապված բոլոր մանրամասները շուտով կհրապարակվեն:

Մեր խորին շնորհակալությունն ենք հայտնում, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր անշահախնդիր կերպով աջակցում են երիտասարդական ընվզմանը հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության:

ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!! ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ!!!

դուրս ահագին էկավ  :Smile: 

ստեղից

----------

Sagittarius (02.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԲԱՑՕԴՅԱ ՀԱՄԱԼՍԱՐԱՆ ՀԻՄՆԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ


Միտքը լավն ա, բայց եթե մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե «բացօթյա» բառը ոնց ա գրվում, կարծում եմ քիչ մը շուտ ա «բաթօթյա համալսարան» հիմնելու համար: Եթե ծանոթ ես, ասա թող փոխեն, ամոթ ա:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Աթեիստ (03.03.2013), Արէա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Տարբերությունը էն ա, որ դու ասում ես, որ դա Սերժի շնորհքն ա, իսկ ինքը, ենթադրում եմ, ասում ա, որ չէ, 2008-ին պայքարածների ու մարտի 1-ին զոհվածների շնորհքն ա:
> 
> Թե՞ սխալ եմ ասում, Կուկ:


Ոչ մեկի շնորհքը չի, ախպեր, եկեք զերծ մնանք էս տուֆտա վերլուծություններից, ոչ զոհերի շնորհքն ա, ոչ Սերժի, ոչ էլ Լևոնի խարիզման ստեղ կապ ունի. հիմա սենց ա, որտև սենց ա զարգացել իրադարձությունները` ամեն ինչ իրար հետ վերցրած.. որտև 2008-ին ժողովուրդը պայքարել ա, որտև Լևոնը տենց ա առաջնորդել 2008-ին, որտև մարտի մեկին գնդակահարել են, որտև հինգ տարվա մեջ ՀԱԿ-ը չի կարողացել կամ չի ուզել կամ ռիսկ չի արել ժողովրդին մոբիլիզացնել, որտև էս տարի Լևոնը թեկնածություն չի դրել, որտև Րաֆֆին թեկնածություն ա դրել, որտև էսօր Րաֆֆիի կողքը ավելի մեծ թվով ու ավելի մեծ վճռականությամբ կանգնած են մարդիկ, ովքեր իրան չեն ընտրել, որտև Րաֆֆին փոխանակ առաջնորդի գործով զբաղվի, կանգնել ասում ա 88-ից հետո առաջին շարժումն ա սա, բայց իմ անունը մի տվեք, դրա փոխարեն ասեք կեցցէ Հայաստանը։ Հա թող կեցցէ, բայց մեջը ի՞նչ կա, վերջը ի՞նչ ես անելու, գոնե ասի` էս եմ ուզում անեմ, մարդիկ իմանան` էդ ա ուզում, կստացվի, թե չի ստացվի, էդ հլը մի կողմ, բայց գոնե իմանանք` ինչ ա ուզում։

----------

Chuk (02.03.2013), Sagittarius (02.03.2013), Գալաթեա (02.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, էդ ա էլի, որ ոչ մի ձև էս քաքից դուրս չենք գալիս: Ախր, էս էն Մարթին Լյութեր Քինգի, Գանդիի երկիրը չի: Ախր, երբ որ դեմդ ուգալովնիկ ուռոդ ա նստած, գաղափար, սկզբունք, դիպլոմատիա, բան-ման չի անցնում: Սաշիկի, Լիցկայի, Սերժիկի կամ Աշոծիկի դեմ ինչ գաղափարային հեղափոխություն անես: Դրանց գլխին քարով ա պետք խփել: Դրանց շան լեփ ա պետք անել: Դրանց դեմ պետք ա բռնանալ, քարով խփելու հեղափոխություն անեն:


Ջանս, բա քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ եմ գրել *նայոմնիկ*, ոչ թե կամավոր... դրանց վերացնելու համար բ-ի տղա պրոֆեսիոնալ նայոմնիկներ են պետք, որ փողի համար իրանց հարազատ մորքուրին էլ կսպանեն, ուր մնաց չխմած Հայաստանի ջեբի օլիգարխներին ու քաքլան չինովնիկներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ոնց եմ սիրում որ կուկը ջղայնանում ա

----------

Kuk (02.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միտքը լավն ա, բայց եթե մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե «բացօթյա» բառը ոնց ա գրվում, կարծում եմ քիչ մը շուտ ա «բաթօթյա համալսարան» հիմնելու համար: Եթե ծանոթ ես, ասա թող փոխեն, ամոթ ա:


Չուկ, էնտեղ էդ հարցը քննարկվում ա: Զուգաձևություն ա, սխալ չի բացօդյան:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էնտեղ էդ հարցը քննարկվում ա: Զուգաձևություն ա, սխալ չի բացօդյան:


Սխալ ա: Բայց անցած լինի:

----------

Kuk (02.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սխալ ա: Բայց անցած լինի:


Ասում եմ՝ զուգաձևություն ա  :Jpit:  էնտեղ քննարկվեց: Բայց ամեն դեպքում որոշեցին, որ բացօթյան ավելի տարածված ձև ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

Բյուր ջան, ցավոք սրտի, ես կրկին անգամ համոզվեցի, որ ուսանողության մեջ տուզիկները շատ են: Էն Էմփիռեյի երգիչը ճիշտ էր ասում, կա ուսանողության երեք տեսակ՝ էս լավ երեխեքը, որ ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում ստրկանան, ուսխորհուրդի կարիերիստ ստրուկները ու տուզիկները: Ցավոք, էս վերջին խումբը շատ մեծ տոկոս ա կազմում. ու իրանց ամենասիրած կրուտիտը՝ «ապեր, բա ինձ պետք ա, հավայի ընգնեմ փողոցները», բայց իրանք իրականում ուղղակի դուխ չունեն, որ ասեն՝ հերիքա վզիս նստեք:

----------

Rammstein (03.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Մեծ տառերով մեկի փոխարեն հինգ անգամ տարածել գրելով կամ միացեք գրելով մարդիկ չեն տարածելու կամ միանալու, դրա փոխարեն պետքա բավարար խելք ունեցող առաջնորդ ունենալ, կամ գոնե առաջնորդող թմի մեջ խելոք մարդիկ անտանելի փոքրամասնություն չկազմեն։ Թեչէ էսօրվա ելույթ ունեցողներին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ տարբերում ՀՀԿ-ական կարիերիստներից։ Գնում ԲՈՒՀ-երի դեմը բարձրախոսով խոսում են մարդիկ, ովքեր տանը մենակ եղած ժամանակ հայելու դեմը նույնիսկ չեն կարա նորմալկ իրանց ուզածն արտահայտեն։ Էդ դասադուլի վիդեոները որ նայում եմ, ծիծաղս գալիս ա ճղճղ ձեներով սեփական միտքը շարադրելու ունակություն չունեցող երեխեքի ճվոցներից։ Պետք չի պայքարիանունը դնել ժողովրդի պայքար ու սկսել սեփական անձը ի ցույց դնել ու ինքնահաստատվել։ Պայքարում ես, պայքարի մեջ ընտրի քո համար էն դիրքը, որը քո մոտ քիչ թե շատ ստացվում ա, ոչ թե ամեն մեկն իրան դնի թելադրողի ու առաջնորդի տեղ։ Այ ստեղ ա երևում էս ամեն ինչի ձևական բնույթը։ Էլի գնանք 2008-ին, որը, ըստ էսօրվա պայքարի առաջնորդների մեծ մասի, պայքար որպես այդպիսին, չի եղել։ 2008-ին չկար էս վիրտուալ հարթակը, որը մեծ ուժ ա իրանից ներկայացնում, լուրջ ռեսուրս ա, բայց 2008-ին կար սրանից մի քանի անգամ ավելի մասսայական դասադուլ. ուսանողները դասի չէին գնում ոչ էնքան դասադուլի անվան տակ, ինչքան պայքարին միանալու, իսկ էսօր հակառակն ա, դասադուլն էսօր մեծ հաշվով ինքնանպատակ ա։ Ինչի՞ դասի չգնալ, փոխարենը գնալ նստել տանը։ 2008-ին հասկանալի էր, թե ինչի պետքա դասի չգնալ, որտև պետք էր գնալ Ազատության Հրապարակ։ Մեկը ես, եթե էսօր լինեի ուսանող, թքած էի ունենալու էս դասադուլի վրա։ Չգնամ դասի, որ գնամ տանը նստեմ, էդ եղավ, որ ես պայքարում ե՞մ։ Ո՞ւմ դեմ եմ պայքարում, կրթությա՞ն, դասի նստելու դեմ ե՞մ պայքարում։ Թե ռեժիմի դեմ եմ պայքարում, կեղծ ընտրությունների դեմ եմ պայքարում, գնամ ԿԸՀ-ի դեմը նստեմ, նախագահականի դեմը նստեմ, էդ հասկանալի կլինի, բայց տանը նստելը ո՞րն ա։ Հենա եթե տենց ա, եթե պայքարելը զուտ դասի չնստելն ա, ուրեմն դասադուլին չմասնակցողներն էլ են դասերից հետո կարգին պայքարի մեջ ու ընդհանրապես, ողջ ժողովուրդն ա պայքարի մեջ, հատկապես գիշերվա հինգին ազգի 90 տոկոսը ոչ դասի ա, ոչ գործի ա, տանն ա, համառ պայքար ա մղում ռեժիմի դեմ։

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Որ մի ուսանողը չի ալարում երկրի տեր ա քրֆում, բայց էսօր սկի 10%ը դասադուլի չի: Էրեխեքը համալսարանից համալսարան էն ընգել, որ էտ ոչխարներին համոզեն, որ կամավոր չբռնաբարվե՞ն... ասա իրանց պետք է, ուզում են, թող բռնաբարվեն, իրանք էլ խելոք էրեխեք են, թող արտասահմանյան բուհեր ընդունվեն, հելնեն գնան էտ երկրից: Վիդեո էի նայում, էն Բրյուսովի անկախ ուսանողների ֆորում ա, ինչ ա, որ ռեկտորի հեռացման դեմ էին բողոքում, դրանց ղեկավար ջահելը, եկել ա դասադուլավորներին ինչ-որ թուղթ ա տալիս, թե դատապարտում ենք բռնությունը, բայց ես գնում եմ նստեմ դասի: Արա, այ շիպիզնյակ, մի քանի ամիս առաջ դու չէի՞ր, որ էտ նույն բուհերի քաղաքականացման, հանրապետականացման դեմ բողոքում էիր, ԿԳ նախարարության դեմ քցած էիր: 

Ցեղասպանության վախտ էլ էր նույնը. հլը մի հատ սպանվածների թիվը համեմատեք ֆիդայիննների ընդհանուր թվի հետ. էն վախտ էլ մեծ մասը ով գիտի՝ «չէ լավ ապեր, ես գործ չունեմ, քաղաքականությանը չեմ խառնվում»: 
Ջղայնացած եմ  :Angry2:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.03.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Րաֆֆին երբ Կապանում էր, միակ զգացողությունը, որ կար մոտս, խղճալն էր, թեկուզ ինչպես էսօր բոլորն են ասում, ես էլ ժողովրդի հետ եմ


Դու ներկա՞ ես եղել Կապանի հավաքին:
Ես նկարները որ տեսա, թվաց, որ ահագին շատ մարդ կա:

Ի դեպ, հավաստի աղբյուրներից էլ տեղեկացել եմ, որ Մեղրիում մարդկանց չեն թողել, որ դուրս գան հավաքի: Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ են ասել, ինչ են արել, բայց դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչով են սովորաբար սպառնում` գործից հեռացնել ու տենց բաներ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> 2008-ին չկար էս վիրտուալ հարթակը, որը մեծ ուժ ա իրանից ներկայացնում, լուրջ ռեսուրս ա, բայց 2008-ին կար սրանից մի քանի անգամ ավելի մասսայական դասադուլ. ուսանողները դասի չէին գնում ոչ էնքան դասադուլի անվան տակ, ինչքան պայքարին միանալու, իսկ էսօր հակառակն ա, դասադուլն էսօր մեծ հաշվով ինքնանպատակ ա։


Չեմ կարա ասեմ, որ մեկն ա ավելի մեծ, որովհետև էս տարվանը անմիջական չեմ տեսնում, բայց 2008-ին չկար մասսայական դասադուլ, ու չկար ոչ մի բողոքի ակցիա համալսարնենրից որևէ մեկի մոտ: Լիքը մարդիկ հավայի դասից դուրս էին գալիս ու գնում էին կաֆեներ: Լիքը մարդիկ էլ դասի էին նստում: Բայց համաձայն եմ, էն ժամանակ ավելի դժվար էր, հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ լիքը մարդ Լևոնին պրինցիպիալնի դեմ էր ու դրանով կրուտիտ էին լինում: Իսկ հիմա կրուտիտ լինելու տեղ քիչ կա, բայց դե տուզիկները էլի կրուտիտ են լինում: 

Ապեր, տենց մարդիկ հա էլ կրուտիտ են լինելու, մինչև չիմանան, որ իրանցից ոչ մի բան չի հասնում անել ու ռիսկի դնել, ուղղակի գնալ հավայի կանգնել, ոնց որ Սերժի միտինգներին են գնում, հավայի կանգնում: 

Ու եթե ուզում ես որ գա մի հատ ընենց առաջնորդ, որ էս մարդկանց ու իմ ու քո փոխարեն ամենինչ անի, ուրեմն չսպասես, որ էտ առաջնորդը անելուց հետո ինչ-որ մեկին ատչոտ ա տալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդը դեր էր խաղում, երբ ասում էր, որ կյանքի գնով է գնալու: Դեր ա խաղում, որտև ինքն իրա պայքարի ձևը հարյուր անգամ ասել ա՝ սահմանադրական, ցանկացած բախման բացառում, նստացույցի բացառում, «Սերժիկ հեռացիր»-ի բացառում, ռադիկալ գործողությունների բացառում:


Ապեր, համբերի, կարող ա ինքնահրկիզվում ա մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը: 

Համ էլ չեմ ջոգում, դու էս երբվանի՞ց ես դեմ սահմանդարական պայքարին  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Մարկիզ (03.03.2013)

----------


## Katka

> Դու ներկա՞ ես եղել Կապանի հավաքին:
> Ես նկարները որ տեսա, թվաց, որ ահագին շատ մարդ կա:
> 
> Ի դեպ, հավաստի աղբյուրներից էլ տեղեկացել եմ, որ Մեղրիում մարդկանց չեն թողել, որ դուրս գան հավաքի: Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ են ասել, ինչ են արել, բայց դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչով են սովորաբար սպառնում` գործից հեռացնել ու տենց բաներ:


Հա, եղել եմ, թեկուզ գրեթե բոլոր հարազատներս դեմ էին, նույն պատրվակով, որ գործից ոչ միայն ինձ են հեռացնելու, այլ նաև իրենց, հատկապես, որ քաղաքի գլուխը մեր հարևանությամբ է ապրում: :Jpit:  Կային մարդիկ ու քիչ չէին, եթե հաշվի առնենք մեր քաղաքի ժողովրդի ապատիան ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ, լոքշ վիճակը ու թքածական վերաբերմունքը, ապա բավականին էլ շատ էր: Մեղրիում չեն ընդունել, հա Մեղրին շատ փոքր է ու մի սխալ քայլը կարող է սոված մնալու պատճառ  դառնալ: Բայց միևնույն է, մեր քաղաքին բնորոշ հարցադրումը մնացած օդից կախ՝ հա, հետո՞

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), Moonwalker (03.03.2013), Rammstein (03.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013), Շինարար (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, համբերի, կարող ա ինքնահրկիզվում ա մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը: 
> 
> Համ էլ չեմ ջոգում, դու էս երբվանի՞ց ես դեմ սահմանդարական պայքարին


Կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում ծոմ ա պահելու:

Ես սահմանադրական պայքարին դեմ չեմ: Բայց սահմանադրական պայքար չի նշանակում շոպլիկություն: Ու չի նշանակում, որ հստակ ուղերձներ չպետք ա լինեն: Երբ (եթե) ես կտեսնեմ, որ ամեն դեպքում կա որոշակի մարտավարություն (ոչ թե օդի մեջ խոսք), ապա ինչ ուղղությամբ ուզում է տանի, ես կընդունեմ սխալս ու կլինեմ կողքին... չնայած մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, հիմա էլ սենց զզված ու գժված, էլի ամեն անգամ գնում եմ, կողքին էշավարի կանգնում եմ, թաքուն հույսով, որ սխալված կլինեմ, որ մի բան կլինի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Րաֆֆիի երևույթի մեջ գիտե՞ք ինչն ա դզում:
Որ ասենք իրար հետ համամիտ են Վարզորի ու Մեֆի պես տարբեր մարդիկ, նույն բանին են *ուզում հավատան* Տրիբունն ու Չուկը /շուտով կպարզվի ինչ ելքով/, Բյուրը *քաղաքականություն բաժնում* ոչ մեկի հետ չի կռվում, իսկ Չամիչը նույնիսկ էս բարիդրացիական վիճակներում հաջողացնում ա ինչքան ուժ ունի՝ տուֆտի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.03.2013), Rammstein (03.03.2013), Sagittarius (03.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.03.2013), Նարե (03.03.2013), Շինարար (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ մեկի շնորհքը չի, ախպեր, եկեք զերծ մնանք էս տուֆտա վերլուծություններից .....


Կուկ, բայց դու խի ես էսքան լավը:  :LOL: 

Ապեր, զերծ մնանք, բայց ժողովուրջ ջան, վստահեք իմ հոտառությանը - Չուկը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ ես երբեք չեմ սխալվում, շոնրհակալություն Չուկ  :Love:  

Բարև: *Ուրմեն, ինչ-որ բան էս անգամ այնպես չի:* Որ մի քիչ նայում ես, վիճակը բավականին մազալույա: ԱԺ-ում 2 մանդատանոց կուսակցության ղեկավարը պաշտոնական տվյալներով հանկարծ կես միլիոնից ավել ձայն ա հավաքում, ավելի շատ քան որևէ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու մինչև հիմա հավաքել էր, ու մյուս օրը հանկարծ լիքը մարդ դուրս ա գալիս փողոց, ու մի երկու օրից Գյումրիում տեղի ա ունենում հանրահավաք, որի նման իսկականից երբեք չէր եղել, նույնիսկ 2008-ին: Հետո դիտորդները ինչ-որ չխմած զեկույց են կարդում, որ ծիպա սաղ լավ ա, սրանից լավ չի եղել, ու մի քնաի օրից ասում, բայց գիտեք ինչ կա, թվերն ինչ-որ կասկածելի են: Հետո, ալամ աշխարհի նախագահները իրարից առաջ ընկնելով շնորհավորում են Սերժին, ոնց որ Հռոմի պապ ա  ընտրվել: Ու միջազգային հանրությունը, հատկապես արևմտյան, իրան ձև ա տալիս, որ ինքը Հայաստանի հետ վաբշե կապ չունի: 

Սրան գումարում ենք էն, որ ընդդիմադիր շարժման պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ հենց ակտիվության սկզբից դաշնակները հայտարարում են, որ իրանք ժողովորդի հետ են, Րաֆֆիիի հետն են, բլա բլա բլա: Իսկ դաշնակները ինչքան էլ որ ասեն, որ ռուսաստանին շատ են սիրում, վերջին հաշվով ախպարների փողերն ուտող կուսակցություն են: Սրան գումարում ենք էն փաստը, որ շարժումը գլխավորում ա ամերիկահայ, իսկ մի ուրիշ թաքնված ամերիկհայա էլ, որի ձենը դեռ դուրս չի եկել, բայց որն էսօր բացահայտվեց, նստած ա ամենափողոտ ու ամենաինտելեկտուալ կուսակցության գրասենյակում: Չմոռանանք, որ ԲՀԿ-ն կառավարում ա պլեբսին ու պլեբսն ա ԲՀԿ-ի էլեկտորատը: Իսկ թե ովքեր են միշտ արել բոլոր հեղափոխությունները չեմ ուզում հիշեցնել:

Ու, հայոց քաղաքական դաշտի մեծագույն պոռնիկը, որը տաք տեղի հոտը հազար կիլոմետրից առնում ա, մինչև էսօր «հաղթած» նախագահի հասցեին դեֆերամբներ չի ձոնել:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ կարա ասեմ, որ մեկն ա ավելի մեծ, որովհետև էս տարվանը անմիջական չեմ տեսնում, բայց 2008-ին չկար մասսայական դասադուլ, ու չկար ոչ մի բողոքի ակցիա համալսարնենրից որևէ մեկի մոտ: Լիքը մարդիկ հավայի դասից դուրս էին գալիս ու գնում էին կաֆեներ: Լիքը մարդիկ էլ դասի էին նստում: Բայց համաձայն եմ, էն ժամանակ ավելի դժվար էր, հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ լիքը մարդ Լևոնին պրինցիպիալնի դեմ էր ու դրանով կրուտիտ էին լինում: Իսկ հիմա կրուտիտ լինելու տեղ քիչ կա, բայց դե տուզիկները էլի կրուտիտ են լինում: 
> 
> Ապեր, տենց մարդիկ հա էլ կրուտիտ են լինելու, մինչև չիմանան, որ իրանցից ոչ մի բան չի հասնում անել ու ռիսկի դնել, ուղղակի գնալ հավայի կանգնել, ոնց որ Սերժի միտինգներին են գնում, հավայի կանգնում: 
> 
> Ու եթե ուզում ես որ գա մի հատ ընենց առաջնորդ, որ էս մարդկանց ու իմ ու քո փոխարեն ամենինչ անի, ուրեմն չսպասես, որ էտ առաջնորդը անելուց հետո ինչ-որ մեկին ատչոտ ա տալու:


Ոչ թե որն էր մեծ, այլ անհամեմատելի ա ուղղակի։ 2008-ին կար ավելի մասսայական դասադուլ, քան էսօր։ Էսօր ես դասադուլ չեմ տեսնում, տեսնում եմ ինչ որ անիմաստ ակցիա, որը ոչ մի օգուտ չի բերում։ Դասադուլը նպատակ չի, դասադուլը նպատակին հասնելու միջոց ա։ ասենք ` դասի չնստեցին, ի՞նչ են անում, այ սա չեմ հասկանում։ Հա, դուրս եկավ ողջ ուսանողությունը, էդ դասդուլ անողներին, բարձրախոսով ազատության մասին վեհ խոսքեր ասողներին հարցրեց` եկանք, դե ասա` ի՞նչ ենք անում հիմա, որ ինձ կոչ ես արել դուրս գալու, պայքարելու, դասադուլ անելու, մտածել ե՞ս, թե ոնց ենք պայքարելու, ասա` դուրս եկա, բա հիմա՞ ինչ անեմ, պատրաստ եմ պայքարելու, ի՞նչ պետքա ասեն։ Չկա ապեր նպատակ, չկա։ 2008-ին կար նպատակ, գնում էին նստացույցի, շուրջորյա անդադար նստացույցի, դասախոսներն ու դեկաններն էլ ցերեկը գալիս հրապարակից ուսանողներին էին ման գալիս, ահաբեկում, համոզում, որ քարշ տային տանեին դասի։ 
Հա, Լևոնին սկզբունքորեն դեմ էին լիքը մարդիկ, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ Լևոնը հրապարակ էր բերում սրանից տասը անգամ ավել մարդ։ Լևոնին մարդիկ վստահում էին, տեսնում էին որպես առաջնորդ, հավատում էին, որ ի զորու ա մի բան անելու, իսկ Րաֆֆիին լուրջ չեն ընդունում։ 
Կռուտիտի հարցը չի, կռուտիտ ըլնող տուզիկներ միշտ էլ եղել են ու լինելու են, 88-ին էլ են եղել, անկախությանը դեմ քվեարկողներ էլ են եղել, դա չի հարցը, հարցը նրանում ա, որ եթե մարդը տուզիկ չի, էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը անպայման ամեն մեկի հետևից պետքա գնա, ամեն դասադուլի կոչին վազի։ Մարդ ա, ինքն էլ խելք ունի ու պետքա ծանրութեթև անի ու հասկանա` որը իմաստ ունի, որը շանս ունի, որն ա հավանական։
Առաջնորդի մասով էլ, ես չեմ ասում, թող ամեն ինչ առաջնորդը անի, չի էլ կարա անի, բայց թող առաջնորդի անելիքը անի առաջնորդը, քաղաքացու անելիքը անի քաղաքացին, ոչ թե սաղ քաղաքացին անի։ Ես առաջնորդին չեմ ասում 100 հազար կեսի բաժանվի, դուրս արի հրապարակում մենակդ վերածվի բազմության ու հուժկու պայքար մղի, դա ես եմ անում, քաղաքացիներն են անում, ժողովուրդն ա անում, բայց թող առաջնորդն էլ չասի` ժողովուրդ, դե մի հատ ինքնակազմակերպվի, սրանց ստեղից լարի, որ ես գամ նստեմ նախագահ։

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Գալաթեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում ծոմ ա պահելու:
> 
> Ես սահմանադրական պայքարին դեմ չեմ: Բայց սահմանադրական պայքար չի նշանակում շոպլիկություն: *Ու չի նշանակում, որ հստակ ուղերձներ չպետք ա լինեն:* Երբ (եթե) ես կտեսնեմ, որ ամեն դեպքում կա որոշակի մարտավարություն (ոչ թե օդի մեջ խոսք), ապա ինչ ուղղությամբ ուզում է տանի, ես կընդունեմ սխալս ու կլինեմ կողքին... չնայած մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, հիմա էլ սենց զզված ու գժված, էլի ամեն անգամ գնում եմ, կողքին էշավարի կանգնում եմ, թաքուն հույսով, որ սխալված կլինեմ, որ մի բան կլինի:


Րաֆֆին մի հատ հստակ ուղերձ ա արել «բոլորը պատժվելու են»: Րաֆֆի ժպիտին տենց մի նայի, դրա տակ ահագին ագրեսիա կա:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Կուկ, բայց դու խի ես էսքան լավը: 
> 
> Ապեր, զերծ մնանք, բայց ժողովուրջ ջան, վստահեք իմ հոտառությանը - *Չուկը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ ես երբեք չեմ սխալվում*, շոնրհակալություն Չուկ  
> 
> Բարև: *Ուրմեն, ինչ-որ բան էս անգամ այնպես չի:* Որ մի քիչ նայում ես, վիճակը բավականին մազալույա: ԱԺ-ում 2 մանդատանոց կուսակցության ղեկավարը պաշտոնական տվյալներով հանկարծ կես միլիոնից ավել ձայն ա հավաքում, ավելի շատ քան որևէ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու մինչև հիմա հավաքել էր,


Չէ, սխալ էի ասում: Գնել ջան, էս վերջերս էնքան շատ են կրկնել, որ սենց արդյունք դեռ չի եղել, որ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուն էդքան ձեն ստանա, որ դու էլ ես սկսել առանց վերհիշելու, ճշտելու, կրկնել, դրա համար ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ.

*1996*
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան - 51.75%
Վազգեն Մանուկյան - 41.29%

*1998*
I փուլ
Կարեն Դեմիրճյան - 30.7%
Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան - 38.7%

II փուլ
Կարեն Դեմիրճյան - 41%
Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան - 59%

*2003*
I փուլ
Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան - 28.3%
Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան - 49.8%

II փուլ
Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան - 32.2%
Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան - 67.8%



Մենակ 2008-ին ա, որ վախենալով երկրորդ փուլից խայտառակ ձևի նենց կեղծեցին, որ էլի երկրորդ փուլ չլինի (ընդդիմադիրները իրար հետ ավելի շատ տոկոս էին հավաքել, մեկ է, քան էս անգամ): Ի՞նչ կլիներ երկրորդ փուլում, կերևար, եթե լիներ: Էս անգամ էլ կերևար, եթե լիներ: Ամեն դեպքում ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ նենց չի, որ առաջին անգամ ա սենց բան եղել  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Րաֆֆին մի հատ հստակ ուղերձ ա արել «բոլորը պատժվելու են»: Րաֆֆի ժպիտին տենց մի նայի, դրա տակ ահագին ագրեսիա կա:


Բոլորը, բացի Սերժի՞ց:

----------

Tig (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, սխալ էի ասում: Գնել ջան, էս վերջերս էնքան շատ են կրկնել, որ սենց արդյունք դեռ չի եղել, որ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուն էդքան ձեն ստանա, որ դու էլ ես սկսել առանց վերհիշելու, ճշտելու, կրկնել, դրա համար ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ.
> 
> *1996*
> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան - 51.75%
> Վազգեն Մանուկյան - 41.29%
> 
> *1998*
> I փուլ
> Կարեն Դեմիրճյան - 30.7%
> ...


Տոկոսները ոչ մի բան են, ապեր, դու բացարձակ թվերով նայի: Պաշտոնական տվյալներով հիմա Հայաստանում ավելի շատ ընտրող կա, քան բոլոր նախորդ ընտրություններին միասին վերցրած  :LOL:  Հեսա Չինաստանին ենք հասնում: Ու ընտրություններին բացարձակ թվով պաշտոնապես ավելի շատ մարդ ա մասնակցել, քան նախորդ բոլոր ընտրություններին: Նենց որ, Րաֆիի մոտ 39%-ը ավելի շատ մարդ ա անում, քան Դեմիրճյանը 41%-ը: 

Ու էտ կարևոր չի, դու սաղ կարևորների միջից ամենաանկարևոր մասի վրա կենտրոնացար: Րաֆֆին որ 300.000 ձայն էլ ստանար, արդեն մեծ սյուրպրիզ էր: Բայց կես միլիոն  :Shok:  Դրա համար էլ կենտրոնացի գլխավոր մեսսիջի վրա, ապեր - что-то тут не так:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, բայց դու խի ես էսքան լավը: 
> 
> Ապեր, զերծ մնանք, բայց ժողովուրջ ջան, վստահեք իմ հոտառությանը - Չուկը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ ես երբեք չեմ սխալվում, շոնրհակալություն Չուկ  
> 
> Բարև: *Ուրմեն, ինչ-որ բան էս անգամ այնպես չի:* Որ մի քիչ նայում ես, վիճակը բավականին մազալույա: ԱԺ-ում 2 մանդատանոց կուսակցության ղեկավարը պաշտոնական տվյալներով հանկարծ կես միլիոնից ավել ձայն ա հավաքում, ավելի շատ քան որևէ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու մինչև հիմա հավաքել էր, ու մյուս օրը հանկարծ լիքը մարդ դուրս ա գալիս փողոց, ու մի երկու օրից Գյումրիում տեղի ա ունենում հանրահավաք, որի նման իսկականից երբեք չէր եղել, նույնիսկ 2008-ին: Հետո դիտորդները ինչ-որ չխմած զեկույց են կարդում, որ ծիպա սաղ լավ ա, սրանից լավ չի եղել, ու մի քնաի օրից ասում, բայց գիտեք ինչ կա, թվերն ինչ-որ կասկածելի են: Հետո, ալամ աշխարհի նախագահները իրարից առաջ ընկնելով շնորհավորում են Սերժին, ոնց որ Հռոմի պապ ա  ընտրվել: Ու միջազգային հանրությունը, հատկապես արևմտյան, իրան ձև ա տալիս, որ ինքը Հայաստանի հետ վաբշե կապ չունի: 
> 
> Սրան գումարում ենք էն, որ ընդդիմադիր շարժման պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ հենց ակտիվության սկզբից դաշնակները հայտարարում են, որ իրանք ժողովորդի հետ են, Րաֆֆիիի հետն են, բլա բլա բլա: Իսկ դաշնակները ինչքան էլ որ ասեն, որ ռուսաստանին շատ են սիրում, վերջին հաշվով ախպարների փողերն ուտող կուսակցություն են: Սրան գումարում ենք էն փաստը, որ շարժումը գլխավորում ա ամերիկահայ, իսկ մի ուրիշ թաքնված ամերիկհայա էլ, որի ձենը դեռ դուրս չի եկել, բայց որն էսօր բացահայտվեց, նստած ա ամենափողոտ ու ամենաինտելեկտուալ կուսակցության գրասենյակում: Չմոռանանք, որ ԲՀԿ-ն կառավարում ա պլեբսին ու պլեբսն ա ԲՀԿ-ի էլեկտորատը: Իսկ թե ովքեր են միշտ արել բոլոր հեղափոխությունները չեմ ուզում հիշեցնել:
> 
> Ու, հայոց քաղաքական դաշտի մեծագույն պոռնիկը, որը տաք տեղի հոտը հազար կիլոմետրից առնում ա, մինչև էսօր «հաղթած» նախագահի հասցեին դեֆերամբներ չի ձոնել:


Չէ, ախպոր պես, չէ. էնքան քիչ հավանական սցենար ա, էլ ասելու չի։ Իմ նվաստ կարծիքով, Սերժին աջակցություն պետք չի, 2008-ին պետք էր, որտև վիճակն իսկապես լուրջ էր, դրա համար սաղին ասեց եկեք հավաքվեք շուրջս, որ ժողովուրդը հույսը կորցնի, բայց հակառակ ռեակցիան եղավ, ով գնաց կողքը, դարձավ զրո, բոլոր գնացողների համակիրները` բացի կնգանից, երեխեքից ու երկու սիրածից, յան տվին։ Իսկ հիմա պետք չի էդ աջակցությունը, կամ էլ վա չէր լինի, որ լիներ էդ աջակցությունը, ուղղակի դասեր են քաղել ու հասկացել են, որ էս պահին գնալ շնորհավորել ու կոալիցիա կազմելն անօգուտ ա, իզուր ռեսուրս ոչնչացնելու ձև ա։ Դրա համար սաղին ասել են` կիսաչեզոք եղեք, մեր մասին շատ կոշտ բաներ չասեք, բայց ոչ էլ շնորհավորեք առայժմ։ Էս տարբերակը հատկապես դաշնակներին շատ հոգեհարազատ ա` դեմ ըլլալով կողմ ըլալ կամ հակառակը։ Նույնն էլ ինտելեկտուալն ա անում. էդ հանդիպման կադրերը նայեցի՞ր, դեմքին տեսա՞ր ինչ էր գրած. ասում էր` ապեր, դու իսկապես հավատում ես, որ ես կարողա քո հետ դուրս գամ իրանց դե՞մ։ Էս հլը լավագույն տարբերակն ա, էլ չեմ ասում, որ կարողա և մտածում էր, արա դու էս կարգի լավ ես մտել դերի մե՞ջ, քեզ լրիվ ասել ա, հլը տուր ես մի երկու ծուխ էլ քաշեմ, ինձ էդ կարգի չի ասել ոնց որ, նախանձում եմ արդեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բոլորը, բացի Սերժի՞ց:


Բոլորը ..... Սերժի հրաժարական բացեիբաց չպահանջելը, չպատժել դեռ չի նշանակում: Կարող ա առանց հրաժարականի պատժվի:  :LOL:  Վերջին տարբերակն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս: 

Բայց ապեր, էլի չեմ ուզում շատ խորանամ, քանի որ կարող ա շատ պարզ ու պրիմիտիվ անտեղի ոգևորվածություն ա մոտս: Բայց փաստը էն ա, որ ես լիքը տարօրինակ բաներ եմ նկատում: Կարող ա հալյուցինացիաներ են արդեն սկսվել մոտս, ու պետք ա բժիշկի դիմեմ, չեմ իմանում:

----------

Բիձա (03.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չուկի ասածին ավելացնեմ, որ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մասնակցությունը նախորդ ընտրություններին ավելի ակտիվ ա էղել, այսինքն՝ բացարձակ թվով ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներն ավելի շատ են ձայն հավաքել, քան Րաֆֆին: Հըմ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, ախպոր պես, չէ. էնքան քիչ հավանական սցենար ա, էլ ասելու չի։ Իմ նվաստ կարծիքով, Սերժին աջակցություն պետք չի, 2008-ին պետք էր, որտև վիճակն իսկապես լուրջ էր, դրա համար սաղին ասեց եկեք հավաքվեք շուրջս, որ ժողովուրդը հույսը կորցնի, բայց հակառակ ռեակցիան եղավ, ով գնաց կողքը, դարձավ զրո, իրա համակիրները` բացի կնգանից, երեխեքից ու երկու սիրածից, յան տվին։ Իսկ հիմա պետք չի էդ աջակցությունը, կամ էլ վա չէր լինի, որ լիներ էդ աջակցությունը, ուղղակի դասեր են քաղել ու հասկացել են, որ էս պահին գնալ շնորհավորել ու կոալիցիա կազմելն անօգուտ ա, իզուր ռեսուրս ոչնչացնելու ձև ա։ Դրա համար սաղին ասել են` կիսաչեզոք եղեք, մեր մասին շատ կոշտ բաներ չասեք, բայց ոչ էլ շնորհավորեք առայժմ։ Էս տարբերակը հատկապես դաշնակներին շատ հոգեհարազատ ա` դեմ ըլլալով կողմ ըլալ կամ հակառակը։ Նույնն էլ ինտելեկտուալն ա անում. էդ հանդիպման կադրերը նայեցի՞ր, դեմքին տեսա՞ր ինչ էր գրած. ասում էր` ապեր, դու իսկապես հավատում ես, որ ես կարողա քո հետ դուրս գամ իրանց դե՞մ։ Էս հլը լավագույն տարբերակն ա, էլ չեմ ասում, որ կարողա և մտածում էր, արա դու էս կարգի լավ ես մտել դերի մե՞ջ, քեզ լրիվ ասել ա, հլը տուր ես մի երկու ծուխ էլ քաշեմ, ինձ էդ կարգի չի ասել ոնց որ, նախանձում եմ արդեն։


 :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ապեր, էս սցենար չեմ գրել: Պռոստը գրել եմ էն, ինչի վրա ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել, ինչը նկատել եմ: 

Կուկ, 99% հավանականությամբ դու ճիշտ ես: 

Բայց մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում: Ես էս ամեն ինչի մեջ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ու բառերով դեռ անբացատրելի պրոցեսներ եմ տենում - իմ բան լինելույա, չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ, բայց լինելույա: Կամ գժվել եմ, կամ իսկականից մի բան էն չի: Պետք չի դեռ թևաթափ լինել: Գիտես ես ինչքան եմ սիրում թևաթափ լինել: Հենց պահը գա ես կասեմ, իրար հետ թևաթափ կլինենք:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Չնեղվեք, ժողովուրդն էս ա... !!!  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIsEH...&feature=share

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), Kuk (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Տոկոսները ոչ մի բան են, ապեր, դու բացարձակ թվերով նայի: Պաշտոնական տվյալներով հիմա Հայաստանում ավելի շատ ընտրող կա, քան բոլոր նախորդ ընտրություններին միասին վերցրած  Հեսա Չինաստանին ենք հասնում: Ու ընտրություններին բացարձակ թվով պաշտոնապես ավելի շատ մարդ ա մասնակցել, քան նախորդ բոլոր ընտրություններին: Նենց որ, Րաֆիի մոտ 39%-ը ավելի շատ մարդ ա անում, քան Դեմիրճյանը 41%-ը: 
> 
> Ու էտ կարևոր չի, դու սաղ կարևորների միջից ամենաանկարևոր մասի վրա կենտրոնացար: Րաֆֆին որ 300.000 ձայն էլ ստանար, արդեն մեծ սյուրպրիզ էր: Բայց կես միլիոն  Դրա համար էլ կենտրոնացի գլխավոր մեսսիջի վրա, ապեր - что-то тут не так:


Բացարձակ թվերով՝ 

1996, Վազգեն Մանուկյան՝ 516129
1998, Կարեն Դեմիրճյան, I փուլ, ~430000, II փուլ ~600.000
2003, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան, I փուլ, 400846, II փուլ 504146 
2008, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, 351222 (Բայց նկատենք, որ սա էն ընտրություններն էին, որտեղ այլ էդ ժամանակ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներ էլ բավական մեծ թվով ձեներ ստացան, դրա համար դրանք գումարեմ իրար, Լևոնին, Արթուրինն ու Վահանինը՝ 724615)


Էս ընտրություններին՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան, 539674, ու նորից իրար գումարեմ երեք ամենաշատ ձեներ ստացած ընդդիմադիրներինը, Րաֆֆիինը, Պարույրինն ու Հրանտինը՝ 589410


Էնպես որ համեմատի ձեները Գնել ջան: Միաժամանակ չմոռանաս հաշվի առնել էս ընտրություններում նախընտրական ճնշումներն ու նախորդներինը  :Wink:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բացարձակ թվերով՝ 
> 
> 1996, Վազգեն Մանուկյան՝ 516129
> 1998, Կարեն Դեմիրճյան, I փուլ, ~430000, II փուլ ~600.000
> 2003, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան, I փուլ, 400846, II փուլ 504146 
> 2008, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, 351222 (Բայց նկատենք, որ սա էն ընտրություններն էին, որտեղ այլ էդ ժամանակ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներ էլ բավական մեծ թվով ձեներ ստացան, դրա համար դրանք գումարեմ իրար, Լևոնին, Արթուրինն ու Վահանինը՝ 724615)
> 
> 
> Էս ընտրություններին՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան, 539674, ու նորից իրար գումարեմ երեք ամենաշատ ձեներ ստացած ընդդիմադիրներինը, Րաֆֆիինը, Պարույրինն ու Հրանտինը՝ 589410
> ...


Չուկ, դու ոչ մի ձևի չես ուզում ջոգես ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ, ընգել ես մաթեմ ես անում գլխիս: 

Աբեր, ես ասում եմ, որ Րաֆիի էտքան ձեն ստանալը նշանակում ա, որ тут что то на хер не так ... ավելի պարզ  էլ ոնց ասեմ: Ու խոսքը կապված չի պարզ թվերի հետ: Դու ասածս նայի մնացած գրածիս կոնտեքստում:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Րաֆֆին մի հատ հստակ ուղերձ ա արել «բոլորը պատժվելու են»: Րաֆֆի ժպիտին տենց մի նայի, դրա տակ ահագին ագրեսիա կա:


Տրիբուն, գիտես ինչն ա դուրս գալիս, դու էլ գիտես, որ Չուկն էլ ա ճիշտ ասում, Գալաթեան էլ, Կուկն էլ, համենայն դեպս ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էլ քո մեջ էդ ամեն ինչը մտածում էլ ես, բայց երևի մտածում ես՝ լավ գերան չկա, եղածն էս փրփուրն ա, մեկ ա խեղդվում ենք, գոնե փրփուրից էլ չկախվե՞նք: Րաֆֆին քրիստոնյա մարդ ա, ինչ իմանաս՝ ինչ ա ենթադրում պատժվել ասելով: Ֆեյսբուքում լրահոսիցս հանում եմ հուսահատեցնող գրառումները՝ մտածելով, թե էս նեղ մաջալին ավելի ա լավ ա հստակ իշխանամետ լինել նույնիսկ, քան հուսահատեցնել, բայց նոր նայեցի իմ ստատուսները, իմոնք էլ պակաս հուսահատեցնող չէին:


Չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ եմ մտածում, թե չէ: Մեր վատն էն ա նաև, որ ժողովուրդը քաղաքականությունից դուրս մտավորական առաջնորդներ չունի՝ գրողներ, արվեստագետներ, ում խոսքը արժեքավոր ա մեծամասնության համար: Ում ինչ-որ բան ասելը կարևոր ա: Եգիպտոսի հեղափոխությունից ենք խոսում, Եգիպտոսի էս հեղափոխությունը եգիպտական գրականության մեջ սկսել ա հասունանալ արդեն նախորդ՝ 1952թ.-ի հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո: Գրականության մեջ, մտավորականության միջավայրում 60 տարի հասունացել ա, մինչև 2011թ.-ին եղավ էն, ինչ էղավ: 60 տարի գրքեր են գրվել ու արգելվել, ներկայացումներ են արգելվել, գրողներ են իշխանությունների, հասարակության կողմից հեղինակազրկվել: Վերջերս մի գիրք էի կարդում 2002թ.-ին Եգիպտոսում գրված: Բեսթսելլեր ա, ոնց որ էսօրվա Հայաստանի մասին գրված լիներ: Ասի՝ կայֆ, 10 տարի չանցած եթե Եգիպտոսում հեղափոխություն եղավ նկարագրված իրավիճակից հետո, ուրեմն հասարակության զարգացման օրինաչափություններն էդ են թելադրում, ուրեմն ձև չի, մեզ մոտ էլ ա լինելու: Բայց մի բան չէի հաշվի առել: Էդ գիրքը Հայաստանում չի գրվել ու բեսթսելլեր դառել: Չմոռանանք համարյա բոլոր արաբական երկրներում հեղափոխությունների ժամանակ ինչ դեր ունեցան մտավորական մարդիկ, բլոգերները, կոմպի կլավիատուրան: Մեր մտավորականության ամենաճանաչված դեմքը դառել ա Շուշան Պետրոսյանը: Ամենայն հայոց բլոգերը չասեմ՝ ով ա: Սա ողբերգություն ա: Ախր մտավորական լիդերներ, օրինակներ չունենալով՝ ինչ հեղափոխություն էլ լինի, մենք չունենք էն մարդիկ, ովքեր լինելու են տրիբունները ճշմարտության, արդարամտության, խղճի, ում ձայնը զսպելու ա իշխանություններին, ում հավատալու ա ժողովուրդը: Րաֆֆին, Զարուհին, Ստյոպան քաղաքական գործիչներ են ընդամենը: Ու Կուկը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ վաղը իրանք են թալանելու: 

Ասում եմ՝ գրական մրցույթները ֆենթըզի, մենթըզի չանենք, էսքան տաղանդավոր երիտասարդություն ունենք, նենց թեմա ընտրենք, որ մեր էսօրվա մասին լինի: Եթե շատ ղժժալու ա էս գրառումս, խնդրում եմ՝ ուղղակի նկատելու մի տվեք: Ուղղակի ամենքդ ձեր մտածածը գրել եք, ես էլ խառը-մառը սաղիդ մտածածի կեսից մտածում եմ, ձեր գրածները կարդալով սաղիդ հետ համաձայնում եմ, ասի՝ մի բան էլ ես ասեմ էլի:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), Kuk (03.03.2013), Moonwalker (03.03.2013), Sagittarius (03.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Աթեիստ (04.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.03.2013), Գալաթեա (03.03.2013), Հայկօ (03.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չնեղվեք, ժողովուրդն էս ա... !!! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIsEH...&feature=share


Ապեր, ինչքան ապրենք դրանով: Հաշվի էսօրվա ուսանողությունը էտ էլ չի տեսել: Ոնց որ 2008-ի ջահելության մեծ մասը չէր իմանում 88-ի շարժումը ինչ էր:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու ոչ մի ձևի չես ուզում ջոգես ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ, ընգել ես մաթեմ ես անում գլխիս: 
> 
> Աբեր, ես ասում եմ, որ Րաֆիի էտքան ձեն ստանալը նշանակում ա, որ тут что то на хер не так ... ավելի պարզ  էլ ոնց ասեմ: Ու խոսքը կապված չի պարզ թվերի հետ: Դու ասածս նայի մնացած գրածիս կոնտեքստում:


Գնել ջան, ասածդ հասկացել ու չեմ համաձայնվել: ՎԵրջին տողումս ակնարկ կար, թե էդքան ձեն ինչի ա ստացվել: Ավելի մանրամասն իմ տեսակետները էդ մասին կգրեմ, երբ էս եռուզեռը մարի (եթե չմարի այլ լավ արդյունքի բերի, մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ): Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում հիմա շատ հակափիառ անեմ Րաֆֆիին, ամեն դեպքում հիմա ինքն ա հրապարակում ու մենք պետք ա փորձենք էս շարժումը օգտագործել, նենց անենք որ չմարի:

Ես անդրադարձել եմ էդ թվերին, որտև արդեն տևական ժամանակ ա էդ բլեֆը վրեքս սաղացնում են, որ իբր նորանկախ Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ ա, որ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուն էդքան ձեն ա ստացել: Չկա տենց բան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնել ջան, ասածդ հասկացել ու չեմ համաձայնվել: ՎԵրջին տողումս ակնարկ կար, թե էդքան ձեն ինչի ա ստացվել: Ավելի մանրամասն իմ տեսակետները էդ մասին կգրեմ, երբ էս եռուզեռը մարի (եթե չմարի այլ լավ արդյունքի բերի, մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ): Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում հիմա շատ հակափիառ անեմ Րաֆֆիին, ամեն դեպքում հիմա ինքն ա հրապարակում ու մենք պետք ա փորձենք էս շարժումը օգտագործել, նենց անենք որ չմարի:
> 
> Ես անդրադարձել եմ էդ թվերին, որտև արդեն տևական ժամանակ ա էդ բլեֆը վրեքս սաղացնում են, որ իբր նորանկախ Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ ա, որ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուն էդքան ձեն ա ստացել: Չկա տենց բան:


Ապեր, ձեները մոռացի, իմ սխալն ա, որ կենտրոնացա դրա վրա... 

Նայի ուրիշ բանի գրածիս .... ախպարները դուրս են գալիս առաջին պլան, իսկ Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան դեմք են ընդունել, որ իրանք վաբշե կապ չունեն: Էս ա կարևոր պահը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տրիբուն, գիտես ինչն ա դուրս գալիս, դու էլ գիտես, որ Չուկն էլ ա ճիշտ ասում, Գալաթեան էլ, Կուկն էլ, համենայն դեպս ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էլ քո մեջ էդ ամեն ինչը մտածում էլ ես, բայց երևի մտածում ես՝ լավ գերան չկա, եղածն էս փրփուրն ա, մեկ ա խեղդվում ենք, գոնե փրփուրից էլ չկախվե՞նք: Րաֆֆին քրիստոնյա մարդ ա, ինչ իմանաս՝ ինչ ա ենթադրում պատժվել ասելով: Ֆեյսբուքում լրահոսիցս հանում եմ հուսահատեցնող գրառումները՝ մտածելով, թե էս նեղ մաջալին ավելի ա լավ ա հստակ իշխանամետ լինել նույնիսկ, քան հուսահատեցնել, բայց նոր նայեցի իմ ստատուսները, իմոնք էլ պակաս հուսահատեցնող չէին:
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ եմ մտածում, թե չէ: Մեր վատն էն ա նաև, որ ժողովուրդը քաղաքականությունից դուրս մտավորական առաջնորդներ չունի՝ գրողներ, արվեստագետներ, ում խոսքը արժեքավոր ա մեծամասնության համար: Ում ինչ-որ բան ասելը կարևոր ա: Եգիպտոսի հեղափոխությունից ենք խոսում, Եգիպտոսի էս հեղափոխությունը եգիպտական գրականության մեջ սկսել ա հասունանալ արդեն նախորդ՝ 1952թ.-ի հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո: Գրականության մեջ, մտավորականոթյան միջավայրում 60 տարի հասունացել ա, մինչև 2011թ.-ին եղավ էն, ինչ էղավ: 60 տարի գրքեր են գրվել ու արգելվել, ներկայացումներ են արգելվել, գրողներ են իշխանությունների, հասարակության կողմից հեղինակազրկվել: Վերջերս մի գիրք էի կարդում 2002թ.-ին Եգիպտոսում գրված: Բեսթսելլեր ա, ոնց որ էսօրվա Հայաստանի մասին գրված լիներ: Ասի՝ կայֆ, 10 տարի չանցած եթե Եգիպտոսում հեղափոխություն եղավ նկարագրված իրավիճակից հետո, ուրեմն հասարակության զարգացման օրինաչափություններն էդ են թելադրում, ուրեմն ձև չի, մեզ մոտ էլ ա լինելու: Բայց մի բան չէի հաշվի առել: Էդ գիրքը Հայաստանում չի գրվել ու բեսթսելլեր դառել: Չմոռանանք համարյա բոլոր արաբական երկրներում հեղափոխությունների ժամանակ ինչ դեր ունեցան մտավորական մարդիկ, բլոգերները, կոմպի կլավիատուրան: Մեր մտավորականության ամենաճանաչված դեմքը դառել ա Շուշան Պետրոսյանը: Ամենայն հայոց բլոգերը չասեմ՝ ով ա: Սա ողբերգություն ա: Ախր մտավորական լիդերներ, օրինակներ չունենալով՝ ինչ հեղափոխություն էլ լինի, մենք չունենք էն մարդիկ, ովքեր լինելու են տրիբունները ճշմարտության, արդարամտության, խղճի, ում ձայնը զսպելու ա իշխանություններին, ում հավատալու ա ժողովուրդը: Րաֆֆին, Զարուհին, Ստյոպան քաղաքական ոգրծիչներ են ընդամենը: Ու Կուկը ճիշտ ա ասում, որ վաղը իրանք են թալանելու: 
> 
> Ասում եմ՝ գրական մրցույթները ֆենթըզի, մենթըզի չանենք, էսքան տաղանդավոր երիտասարդություն ունենք, նենց թեմա ընտրենք, որ մեր էսօրվա մասին լինի: Եթե շատ ղժժալու ա էս գրառումս, խնդրում եմ՝ ուղղակի նկատելու մի տվեք: Ուղղակի ամենքդ ձեր մտածածը գրել եք, ես էլ խառը-մառը սաղիդ մտածածի կեսից մտածում եմ, ձեր գրածները կարդալոով սաղիդ հետ համաձայնում եմ, ասի՝ մի բան էլ ես ասեմ էլի:


Շին, դու գիտես չէ՞ ինչքան եմ քեզ սիրում  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (03.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.03.2013), Հայկօ (03.03.2013), Շինարար (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ձեները մոռացի, իմ սխալն ա, որ կենտրոնացա դրա վրա... 
> 
> Նայի ուրիշ բանի գրածիս .... ախպարները դուրս են գալիս առաջին պլան, իսկ Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան դեմք են ընդունել, որ իրանք վաբշե կապ չունեն: Էս ա կարևոր պահը:


Գնել ջան, ախր ինձ քո էդ գրառումից էդ թվերի մասն էր հետաքրքրել, դրա համար էի ուշադրություն դարձրել ու մանրամասնել եմ թե ինչի:

Բայց որ շատ ես պնդում, լավ, էդ մասին էլ արձագանքեմ. էսօր հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Սասին կատակով ասեցի՝ սփյուռքահայոց հեղափոխություն ա: Էդ էլ մենակ Րաֆֆիով ու Օսկանյանով չեմ պայմանավորում (իրականում Օսկանյանի շվաքը դեռ առանձնապես չի երևում): Ասում էի Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի ելույթի ժամանակ, հաշվի առնելով երեկ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի ժամանումը, Սերժ Թանգյանի հայտնի նամակները (որոնք, ի դեպ, շատ էլ հնարավոր ա, որ Օսկանյանի գրասենյակում են գրել), ու լիքը ուրիշ, քիչ թե շատ հայտնի սփյուռքահայերի մասնակցությունը: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած որևէ կերպ դեռ չեմ նշմարում «գերտերություների մատերի խառը լինելը»:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չամիչն եկել ա ....

----------

Kuk (03.03.2013), Աթեիստ (04.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.03.2013), Գալաթեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ոչ թե որն էր մեծ, այլ անհամեմատելի ա ուղղակի։ 2008-ին կար ավելի մասսայական դասադուլ, քան էսօր։ Էսօր ես դասադուլ չեմ տեսնում, տեսնում եմ ինչ որ անիմաստ ակցիա, որը ոչ մի օգուտ չի բերում։ Դասադուլը նպատակ չի, դասադուլը նպատակին հասնելու միջոց ա։ ասենք ` դասի չնստեցին, ի՞նչ են անում, այ սա չեմ հասկանում։ Հա, դուրս եկավ ողջ ուսանողությունը, էդ դասդուլ անողներին, բարձրախոսով ազատության մասին վեհ խոսքեր ասողներին հարցրեց` եկանք, դե ասա` ի՞նչ ենք անում հիմա, որ ինձ կոչ ես արել դուրս գալու, պայքարելու, դասադուլ անելու, մտածել ե՞ս, թե ոնց ենք պայքարելու, ասա` դուրս եկա, բա հիմա՞ ինչ անեմ, պատրաստ եմ պայքարելու, ի՞նչ պետքա ասեն։ Չկա ապեր նպատակ, չկա։ 2008-ին կար նպատակ, գնում էին նստացույցի, շուրջորյա անդադար նստացույցի, դասախոսներն ու դեկաններն էլ ցերեկը գալիս հրապարակից ուսանողներին էին ման գալիս, ահաբեկում, համոզում, որ քարշ տային տանեին դասի։ 
> Հա, Լևոնին սկզբունքորեն դեմ էին լիքը մարդիկ, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ Լևոնը հրապարակ էր բերում սրանից տասը անգամ ավել մարդ։ Լևոնին մարդիկ վստահում էին, տեսնում էին որպես առաջնորդ, հավատում էին, որ ի զորու ա մի բան անելու, իսկ Րաֆֆիին լուրջ չեն ընդունում։ 
> Կռուտիտի հարցը չի, կռուտիտ ըլնող տուզիկներ միշտ էլ եղել են ու լինելու են, 88-ին էլ են եղել, անկախությանը դեմ քվեարկողներ էլ են եղել, դա չի հարցը, հարցը նրանում ա, որ եթե մարդը տուզիկ չի, էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը անպայման ամեն մեկի հետևից պետքա գնա, ամեն դասադուլի կոչին վազի։ Մարդ ա, ինքն էլ խելք ունի ու պետքա ծանրութեթև անի ու հասկանա` որը իմաստ ունի, որը շանս ունի, որն ա հավանական։
> Առաջնորդի մասով էլ, ես չեմ ասում, թող ամեն ինչ առաջնորդը անի, չի էլ կարա անի, բայց թող առաջնորդի անելիքը անի առաջնորդը, քաղաքացու անելիքը անի քաղաքացին, ոչ թե սաղ քաղաքացին անի։ Ես առաջնորդին չեմ ասում 100 հազար կեսի բաժանվի, դուրս արի հրապարակում մենակդ վերածվի բազմության ու հուժկու պայքար մղի, դա ես եմ անում, քաղաքացիներն են անում, ժողովուրդն ա անում, բայց թող առաջնորդն էլ չասի` ժողովուրդ, դե մի հատ ինքնակազմակերպվի, սրանց ստեղից լարի, որ ես գամ նստեմ նախագահ։


ապեր, 2008-ին սկի սրա տնազը չի եղել՝ 




սկի էտի դասադուլ կոչելն ա դժվար, մադրիկ /ես էլ ներառյալ/ իրանց դասից դուրս էին գալիս, իրանց խոդով գնում էին Ազատության հրապարակ: 

Կամ ինչ ա նշանակում դասադուլ անենք, որ նստացույց անենք: Դրանք տարբեր բողոքի ակցիաներ են, ու իմ կարծիքով, եթե դասադուլը մասսայական լինի, դրա դեմ խաղ չկա: Հետո, երբ դասադուլը մասսայական ա լինում, սովորաբար ուսանողները գրավուն են համալսարանները, փակում են փողոցները, բայց նման բանը նախօրոք, մինչև համապտասխան զանգվածի ձևավորը չեն կարող հայտարարեն, որովհետև անօրինական ա, ու տեղում կձեռբակալեն: 

Էտ 200-300 /չեմ իմանում կոնրետ ինչքան/ ուսանողությունը կարացել ա, միացել ա, մնացածին ի՞նչն ա խանգարում: Էտ ուսանողների մեծ մասը անկուսակցական ա, սկի քաղաքականությունում չկա էլ: Գոհ չեն դասադուլի ձևից թող իրանց առաջարկություններով միանան, դասադուլ անողներն էլ իրանց նման ուսանող են, անում են՝ ինչ կարում են: Էն Բացօթյա համալսարանի առաջարկն էլ մի քանի օր առաջ ուսանողներին մեկն էր ֆեյսբուքում արել /ես հլը էտ ժամանակ էի կարդացել/, հիմա փաստորեն իրագործել են էտ առաջարկը: Ո՞վ ա Րաֆֆին, ի՞նչ կապ ունի Րաֆֆին, Րաֆֆու բարեկեցության համար էն իրան ձեն տվել, իրանց ձենն, կամ խոսքի իրանց հարևանի կեղծված ձենն ա, իրանց հանրապեկանացված համալսարանն ա: Ամեն ինչ ընտրությունների հետ են կապում, հինգը տարի բացարձակ ոչ մի քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն չկա, հանսում ա ընտրություններին՝ Րաֆֆին չարեց, Լևոնը չարեց, Դեմիրճյանը չարեց: ԲՈՒՀերի հանրապետականացումը, կաշառակերությունը մինչև Րաֆֆի էլ կար: Ուսխորհուրդների ձևավորումն էլ ա ընտրություն. իրանց տունը /համալսարանները/ չեն կարողանում մաքրել, անկեծղիք նախագահի ընտրություններ են ուզում: Մի տարի հետո, որ խոսքի իրանց խանգառող Րաֆֆի չլինի, էտ էշի ականգում քնած ուսանողությունը դուրս կգա՞ դասադուլի կամ ինչ-որ այլ բողոքի ակցիայի /թեկուզ նստացույց, եթե սրտովդ անցնում ա/ կաշառակերության, ուսման տուֆտա մակարդակի, բարձր վարձի, վարկերի բացակայության, աշխատատեղերի և ուսամնական նորմալ պրակտիկաների բացակայության ու ԲՈՒՀերի հանրապետականացման դեմ: Չէ, Կուկ ջան, ոչ մի զռթ էլ չեն անի, որովհետև մենակ մեծ-մեծ խոսացող ազգ ենք: Աշխարհում նման ուսանողական ընդվզումներ ոչ մի կուսակցություն էլ չի սկսում, ՀԿներն են սկսում, ուսխորհուրդները, կամ մի խումբ ուսանողներ ու մնացածը միանում են: Էսօր մի խումբ չէ, 200-ից ավել ուսանող կա, միացող չկա, բայց փիլիսոփայող լիքը:

----------

Tig (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Չնեղվեք, ժողովուրդն էս ա... !!! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIsEH...&feature=share


Մեկը ֆեյսբուքում լավ էր գրել. «Նշաձող, որից ներքև թատրոն ա»։

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Մարկիզ (03.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեկը ֆեյսբուքում լավ էր գրել. «Նշաձող, որից ներքև թատրոն ա»։


Իսկ վերև՝ էլ չի լինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ վերև՝ էլ չի լինի:


Լիլ ջան, պռոստը որովհետև ֆիզիկապես էլ մարդ չի մնում Հայաստանում: Որս էլ որ մնացել ենք, ուրվականի պես ման ենք գալիս, իրար տենալով ուրախանում ենք:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2013), Sagittarius (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Բիձա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> ապեր, 2008-ին սկի սրա տնազը չի եղել՝ 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VLzyivrVzQ
> 
> սկի էտի դասադուլ կոչելն ա դժվար, մադրիկ /ես էլ ներառյալ/ իրանց դասից դուրս էին գալիս, իրանց խոդով գնում էին Ազատության հրապարակ:


Ապեր, 2008-ի երթը հիշի` մենակ երիտասարդությւոնը որ արեց, հիմա ո՞րն ա տնազը։ Հլը Մարկիզի դրած վիդեոն նայի, տես` որն ա տնազը։ Դասադուլն էլ պարտադիր չի, որ բոլորը գոռան մենք դասադուլ ենք անում, որ դառնա դասադուլ, կարան սուսուփուս, քո ասածի նման դասի չնստեն ու գնան Ազատության Հրապարակ, ու դա կլինի դասադուլ, ոչ թե հիմիկվա պես շոուի վերածեն։ Իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ դասադուլը նպատակ ա, ոչ թե միջոց իրանց համար։ Եթե էդ քո ասած համալսարան գրավելու ու փողոց փակելու հույսով են դա անում, ուրեմն խղճահարություն եմ զգում, որտև նման քայլի գնացողը պետքա մի հատ գնահատի իրավիճակը ու հասկանա, թե դա ինչքանով ա հնարավոր իրականացնել։ Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ տենց նպատակ ունեն։ Իրանք սկի չեն կարում նորմալ ձևակերպեն, թե ինչի համար պետքա իրանց միանան ուսանողները։ Էն վիդեոն տեսել ե՞ս, որ համալսարանից մի աղջիկ դուրս ա գալիս ու սիրուն պորտները տեղն ա դնում ճանապարհում ա, չեն կարում կես բառ ասեն, ու իրանք էլ դասադուլի կոչ անող, մասսայական դասադուլ կազմակերպողն ե՞ն։

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չնեղվեք, ժողովուրդն էս ա... !!! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIsEH...&feature=share


Ապեր, լավն ա, ոգևորող ա: Բայց էս նոստալգիայով ապրել ա: 2008 էլ չկա, անցել ա, պրծել ա, էտ էջը թերթել ա պետք: Հիմա նոր վիճակ, լավ ու վատ չի, պարզապես ուրիշ ա: ՈՒ անըդհատ անցյալի հետ համեմատելը սխալ ա: Ես էլ եմ 2008ին հրապարակում եղել ու հպարտ եմ դրանով, հիմա էլ լիներ, լրիվ նույն ձև էի անելու, բայց առաջ է պետք անցնել:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Գալաթեա (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

ԱՊԵԵԵ, էս ինչ կռիսական դիպլօմատ ոճ ա-



> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը նշեց, որ շատ են ասել, որ ծրագիր չկա -
> .............................
> Ըստ նրա՝ ինքն  ունի միայն մեկ ծրագիր, մեկ ռազմավարություն, մեկ հստակ անելիք, և դա այն է, որ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների և հայ ողջ ժողովրդի մասնակցությամբ պաշտպանելու են ժողովրդի իրավունքն ու ի կատար ածեն իրենց պահանջը -
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Ըստ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայ ժողովրդի պահանջով պետք է մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը ինքնաբացարկ տա - ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ՀԵՏՈ ԹԵ_
> Սա զգուշացում չէ, սա վերջնագիր չէ
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանն ասաց, որ որքան էլ հուզմունք պատճառի սիրելի կնոջը՝ Արմենուհուն, հավաքված ժողովրդին խնդրում է իր խոսքերին հավատալ ուղղակի իմաստով. «Իմ կյանքի գնով մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը հայ ժողովուրդը տոնելու է մեր հաղթանակը»։


ԴԵ ԱՐԻ ԳԼՈՒԽ ՀԱՆԻ :Sad: 
Սենց կռուտիտներով էլ ոնց կարա լիքը մարդ բերի հրապարակ?

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

էս չի՞ դասադուլը, մենակ էս վիդեոն հերիք ա հիասթափվելու համար. անկազմակերպ, անտեղյակ, անկարող, մեղմ ասած։ Հերիք ա մի հատ ճտպտ երեխա դուրս գա դեմները, ծալի դնի մի կողմ։ Ես էլ որ հիմա ուսանող լինեի, դասի չէի գնա, էս դասադուլ անող երթին էլ երևի չմիանայի, բայց էս «դաս սիրողների» շարքում որ հաստատ չէի լինի, բայց էս վիդեոյի դեպքում, եթե էդ աղջիկն ընտրել ա էդ կողմը, որ ինքը դաս պետքա անի, ինքը ավելի կողմնորոշված ու ճիշտ ձևով ա անում իրանը, քան էս դասադուլ անողներն իրանց դասադուլը։

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Աթեիստ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր, լավն ա, ոգևորող ա: Բայց էս նոստալգիայով ապրել ա: 2008 էլ չկա, անցել ա, պրծել ա, էտ էջը թերթել ա պետք: Հիմա նոր վիճակ, լավ ու վատ չի, պարզապես ուրիշ ա: ՈՒ անըդհատ անցյալի հետ համեմատելը սխալ ա: Ես էլ եմ 2008ին հրապարակում եղել ու հպարտ եմ դրանով, հիմա էլ լիներ, լրիվ նույն ձև էի անելու, բայց առաջ է պետք անցնել:


Էդ հեչ էլ նոստալգիա չի, էդ իրավիճակը ճիշտ գնահատել ա, տեսնել` ինչ ենք ունեցել, ինչ ենք կարողացել անել, հիմա ինչ ունենք, ինչ կարող ենք անել։

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կարծում եմ Րաֆֆին դասադուլն ընտրեց որպես պայքար ցույց տալու ձև, որտև դա ավելի հեշտ իրագործելի էր համարում, քան գործադուլի կոչը, որն ի կատար ածվելու դեպքում, բնականաբար լրիվ այլ որակ կտար պայքարին: Բայց դե ռիսկ չունի էդքան: Կամ հրաման չի եկել տենց:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էդ հեչ էլ նոստալգիա չի, էդ իրավիճակը ճիշտ գնահատել ա, տեսնել` ինչ ենք ունեցել, ինչ ենք կարողացել անել, հիմա ինչ ունենք, ինչ կարող ենք անել։


Երբ որ նայել-տեսնելն օգուտ չի տալիս ու դեր չի խաղում, Արթ, դառնում ա նոստալգիա...
Րաֆֆիի միտինգի գնացողների հալալ կեսը լևոնական են, որ ուղղակի եկել են տեսնեն թե ինչ ա լինելու: 
Բայց էլ չեն գալիս... 
Մեկը ես՝ էլ չեմ գնալու միտինգի:
Բայց կլիպը հավեսով նայեցի, նոստալգիայով:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> էս չի՞ դասադուլը, մենակ էս վիդեոն հերիք ա հիասթափվելու համար. անկազմակերպ, անտեղյակ, անկարող, մեղմ ասած։ Հերիք ա մի հատ ճտպտ երեխա դուրս գա դեմները, ծալի դնի մի կողմ։ Ես էլ որ հիմա ուսանող լինեի, դասի չէի գնա, էս դասադուլ անող երթին էլ երևի չմիանայի, բայց էս «դաս սիրողների» շարքում որ հաստատ չէի լինի, բայց էս վիդեոյի դեպքում, եթե էդ աղջիկն ընտրել ա էդ կողմը, որ ինքը դաս պետքա անի, ինքը ավելի կողմնորոշված ու ճիշտ ձևով ա անում իրանը, քան էս դասադուլ անողներն իրանց դասադուլը։


այ աբրես, վերջում շատ տոչնի ասում ա՝ «մի ժամ կանգնած եք, եթե գաղափարապես աջակցող լիներ, մի ժամը լրիվ հերիք կլիներ, որ կողմնորոշվեին միանայն ձեզ»... սրանող ամեն ինչ ասված ա, ուսանողության ...ին չի ու ինքը լրիվ գոհ ա իր կրթական համակարգից ու համալսարանից: Նույն էլ ժողովրդի մոտ ա, տակ շտո սիրուն շնորհավորեք ձեր վերընտրված նախագահին ու պատրաստվեք ևս հինգը տարվա ապահով, բայց սադոմազո սեքսի: 

հ.գ. ու ճիշտ նույն տրամաբանությամբ մենք էին 2008ին տաս օր սաղ Երևանով մեկ ձեններս քցել գլուխներս, բայց տենց էլ լիքը մարդ /ներառյալ ուժային կառույցները, ոստիկանությունը, և այլն/ չկողմնորոշվեց ու մեզ չմիացավ. պտի մի ժամ միտինգից հետո ցրվեինք տներով:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> ապեր, 2008-ին սկի սրա տնազը չի եղել՝ 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VLzyivrVzQ
> 
> սկի էտի դասադուլ կոչելն ա դժվար, մադրիկ /ես էլ ներառյալ/ իրանց դասից դուրս էին գալիս, իրանց խոդով գնում էին Ազատության հրապարակ: 
> 
> Կամ ինչ ա նշանակում դասադուլ անենք, որ նստացույց անենք: Դրանք տարբեր բողոքի ակցիաներ են, ու իմ կարծիքով, եթե դասադուլը մասսայական լինի, դրա դեմ խաղ չկա: Հետո, երբ դասադուլը մասսայական ա լինում, սովորաբար ուսանողները գրավուն են համալսարանները, փակում են փողոցները, բայց նման բանը նախօրոք, մինչև համապտասխան զանգվածի ձևավորը չեն կարող հայտարարեն, որովհետև անօրինական ա, ու տեղում կձեռբակալեն: 
> 
> Էտ 200-300 /չեմ իմանում կոնրետ ինչքան/ ուսանողությունը կարացել ա, միացել ա, մնացածին ի՞նչն ա խանգարում: Էտ ուսանողների մեծ մասը անկուսակցական ա, սկի քաղաքականությունում չկա էլ: Գոհ չեն դասադուլի ձևից թող իրանց առաջարկություններով միանան, դասադուլ անողներն էլ իրանց նման ուսանող են, անում են՝ ինչ կարում են: Էն Բացօթյա համալսարանի առաջարկն էլ մի քանի օր առաջ ուսանողներին մեկն էր ֆեյսբուքում արել /ես հլը էտ ժամանակ էի կարդացել/, հիմա փաստորեն իրագործել են էտ առաջարկը: Ո՞վ ա Րաֆֆին, ի՞նչ կապ ունի Րաֆֆին, Րաֆֆու բարեկեցության համար էն իրան ձեն տվել, իրանց ձենն, կամ խոսքի իրանց հարևանի կեղծված ձենն ա, իրանց հանրապեկանացված համալսարանն ա: Ամեն ինչ ընտրությունների հետ են կապում, հինգը տարի բացարձակ ոչ մի քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն չկա, հանսում ա ընտրություններին՝ Րաֆֆին չարեց, Լևոնը չարեց, Դեմիրճյանը չարեց: ԲՈՒՀերի հանրապետականացումը, կաշառակերությունը մինչև Րաֆֆի էլ կար: Ուսխորհուրդների ձևավորումն էլ ա ընտրություն. իրանց տունը /համալսարանները/ չեն կարողանում մաքրել, անկեծղիք նախագահի ընտրություններ են ուզում: Մի տարի հետո, որ խոսքի իրանց խանգառող Րաֆֆի չլինի, էտ էշի ականգում քնած ուսանողությունը դուրս կգա՞ դասադուլի կամ ինչ-որ այլ բողոքի ակցիայի /թեկուզ նստացույց, եթե սրտովդ անցնում ա/ կաշառակերության, ուսման տուֆտա մակարդակի, բարձր վարձի, վարկերի բացակայության, աշխատատեղերի և ուսամնական նորմալ պրակտիկաների բացակայության ու ԲՈՒՀերի հանրապետականացման դեմ: Չէ, Կուկ ջան, ոչ մի զռթ էլ չեն անի, որովհետև մենակ մեծ-մեծ խոսացող ազգ ենք: Աշխարհում նման ուսանողական ընդվզումներ ոչ մի կուսակցություն էլ չի սկսում, ՀԿներն են սկսում, ուսխորհուրդները, կամ մի խումբ ուսանողներ ու մնացածը միանում են: Էսօր մի խումբ չէ, 200-ից ավել ուսանող կա, միացող չկա, բայց փիլիսոփայող լիքը:


Արտաքինից ա տենց թվում, թե մի խումբ ուսանողներ են սկսում, ուս. խորհուրդներ կամ ՀԿ-ներ, իրականում դրանք հստակ կազմակերպվում են նորմալ կշռադատող, իրավիճակը ճիշտ գնահատելու ունակ, իրավիճակ փոխելու ճամփաներ տեսնող և էդ ամենն իրականացնելու ունակ մարդկանց կողմից։ Իսկ թե ինչ տեսք պետքա դա ունենա, արտաքինից պետքա երևա, որ մի խումբ ուսանողներ արեցին, կամ որ մի ուսանող մենակով գնաց նստացույց արեց, երեք ժամում հարյուր ուսանող միացավ նրան, հաջորդ օրը հինգ հարյուր և այլն, էս հիմնականում տեսքն ա, ոչ էությունը։ Էս էլ ա պարզ, որ կազմակերպած ա, բայց լավ կազմակերպած չի, էս մարդիկ չեն կարում մի հստակ բան ասեն, թե ինչ են անում։ Հա ասում են դեմ ենք կեղծ ըտրություններին, մեր քվեին տեր ենք, հա հետո՞, հետո՞, ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա էդ նույնը ասել։ Տեր եմ, դեմ եմ, դասադուլ եմ անում։ Թող էդ քո ասած` դուրս գան փողոց փակեն, թող գնան նստեն բոլորով դասի, ու դասի կեսից բոլորով դուրս գան ցուցադրաբար ինչ որ կոչերով, որ խափանվի դասերը, հետները դուրս կգան նաև մյուսները, այ էս ազդեցություն կունենա, նույն օրը նույն ժամին բոլոր համալսարաններից կազմակերպված դասի կեսից դուրս գան ու տենց խմբերով քայլեն մի կոնկրետ ուղղությամբ։ Ամեն համալսարանից հինգ-տասը հոգի տեղյակ լինի, կազմակերպիչների մեջ լինի, լրիիվ հերիք ա, մյուսները խափանված դասից դուրս եկած, հետաքրքրությունից կքայլեն հետները` տեսնեն ուր են գնում, էս ինչ եղավ, որ սենց եղավ։ Էս ազդեցություն կարա ունենա, բայց ամեն օր գնալ համալսրանանների դեմը կանչել` միացեք մեզ, որ դասադուլ անենք, որ դասադուլ լինի, որ դասադուլ... չգիտեմ` դրա իմաստը ես չեմ տեսնում։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կարծում եմ Րաֆֆին դասադուլն ընտրեց որպես պայքար ցույց տալու ձև, որտև դա ավելի հեշտ իրագործելի էր համարում, քան գործադուլի կոչը, որն ի կատար ածվելու դեպքում, բնականաբար լրիվ այլ որակ կտար պայքարին: Բայց դե ռիսկ չունի էդքան: Կամ հրաման չի եկել տենց:



Դասադուլը պայքարի ամենաարագ ու հեշտ իրականացվող ձևն ա, որովհետև ուսանողությունը հասարակության ամենաավանտյուրիստ զանգվածն ա: Եթե մի հասարակություն դասադուլ կազմակերպել ի վիճակի չի, ուրեմն էտ հասարակությունը ոչ մի փոփոխության պատրաստ չի: Ստեղ պահեք, ես իջա: 

հ.գ. 2008-ին էլ մասսայական դասադուլ չկար, սկի 50% չկար:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... ու պատրաստվեք ևս հինգը տարվա ապահով, բայց սադոմազո սեքսի:


էտ ո՞րն ա: Մի քիչ մանրամասն խնդրում եմ: 




> հ.գ. ու ճիշտ նույն տրամաբանությամբ մենք էին 2008ին տաս օր սաղ Երևանով մեկ ձեններս քցել գլուխներս, բայց տենց էլ լիքը մարդ /ներառյալ ուժային կառույցները, ոստիկանությունը, և այլն/ չկողմնորոշվեց ու մեզ չմիացավ. պտի մի ժամ միտինգից հետո ցրվեինք տներով:


Հաստատ: 
Հատկապես որ էն ժամանակ էլ էին գոռում, մինչև վերջ, հաղթելու ենք, հիմա, ոչ մի զոհ բացի ինձանից ... ու ամենակարևորը «եթե հրապարակում ոչ մի մարդ էլ չմնա, ու ես մենակ մնամ, մեկա մինչև վերջ պայքարելու եմ» .... մուտիլովշիկի հետևից էտքան գնացինք, մի քիչ էլ բարևի հետևից գնանք, ի՞նչ ա եղել  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> այ աբրես, վերջում շատ տոչնի ասում ա՝ «մի ժամ կանգնած եք, եթե գաղափարապես աջակցող լիներ, մի ժամը լրիվ հերիք կլիներ, որ կողմնորոշվեին միանայն ձեզ»... սրանող ամեն ինչ ասված ա, ուսանողության ...ին չի ու ինքը լրիվ գոհ ա իր կրթական համակարգից ու համալսարանից: Նույն էլ ժողովրդի մոտ ա, տակ շտո սիրուն շնորհավորեք ձեր վերընտրված նախագահին ու պատրաստվեք ևս հինգը տարվա ապահով, բայց սադոմազո սեքսի: 
> 
> հ.գ. ու ճիշտ նույն տրամաբանությամբ մենք էին 2008ին տաս օր սաղ Երևանով մեկ ձեններս քցել գլուխներս, բայց տենց էլ լիքը մարդ /ներառյալ ուժային կառույցները, ոստիկանությունը, և այլն/ չկողմնորոշվեց ու մեզ չմիացավ. պտի մի ժամ միտինգից հետո ցրվեինք տներով:


Ապեր, 2008-ին ինչ ուզում ես ասա` կար ծրագիր, մարդիկ քիչ թե շատ պատկերացնում էին, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, ինչ կարա լինի։ Հիմա ոչ մի բան չկա։ Հաստaտ լիքը ուսանող կա, որ իրանց լավ համոզելու, ճիշտ ներկայացնելու, ու ընդհանրապես, մի բան լինի, որ ներկայացնես ու համոզես, մի խոսքով, եթե նպատակ լինի, լիքը ուսանող կմիանա, էդ 200-300-ը մի քանի անգամ կավելանա, բայց քանի որ չգիտեն` իրանք որ դասի չնստեն, ինչ պետքա անեն, դրա համար նախընտրում են դասի նստելը։

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Գալաթեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դասադուլը պայքարի ամենաարագ ու հեշտ իրականացվող ձևն ա, որովհետև ուսանողությունը հասարակության ամենաավանտյուրիստ զանգվածն ա: Եթե մի հասարակություն դասադուլ կազմակերպել ի վիճակի չի, ուրեմն էտ հասարակությունը ոչ մի փոփոխության պատրաստ չի: Ստեղ պահեք, ես իջա: 
> 
> հ.գ. 2008-ին էլ մասսայական դասադուլ չկար, սկի 50% չկար:



Ապեր, ուսանողությունը հասարակության ամենավանտյուրիստ զնգվածն ա, ու շարժիչ ուժն ա ամեն տեղ, բացի Հայաստանից, ու դրա համար լուրջ խորքային պատճառներ կան: 

Նախ, ի տարբերություն մնացյալ աշխարհի ուսանող դառնալով հայ ջահելը չի դառնում ինքնուրույն, մնում ա պապայի-մամայի փեշի տակ, քանի որ փողը իրանք են տալիս, իրանք են հագցնում, կապցնում, կերցնում, ուղարկում դասի: Մինչև էտ էլ մաման ու պապան են որոշել թե իրանց բալեն որտեղ պիտի սովորի: 

Արտասահմանում ուսանողների գերակշիռ մասը մենակ ա ապրում, վարձով, հանրակացարանում, մի ձևի փող ա աշխատում, գլուխը պահում ա, ու ամեն օր իրացնում ա իրա իրավունքները: Ու հենց մեկը կպնի իրա իրավունքներին, կոկորդը կկռծի: Հայ ուսանողը չի իմանում վաբշե ինչ ա իրավունքը: Իրա համար ինստիտուտը էտ մի հատ տեղ ա, որտեղ իրան ղրգել են ինչ-որ բանի համար, ինքը չի ջոգում ինչի համար, ու ինքը աբիզալովկա պիտի վերջացնի էտ տեղը, ու եթե չի կարում ինքնուրույն, մի ձևի կօգնեն կվերջացնի: Հայաստանում բարձրագույն կրթությունը կրթություն չի, պռոստը *տեղ ա:* Կոպիտ ասած, արտասահմանում, որ մարդը ուսանող ա դառանում, մտնում ա լրիվ նոր կյանք: Մեր մոտ ուսանող դառնալը նշանակում կյանքի նախորդ էտապի շարունակություն նոր շենքում: 

Ապեր, հայ ուսանողների մեծ մասը դաժե չի իմանում սեքսն ինչ ա, որ գոնե հանուն դրա պայքարի: :LOL:  Ու էլի սաղ գալիս ա անձի անկախությունից, մեր կենցաղից: Մենք ինքնուրույն մտածող քաղաքացիներ չենք մեծացնում: Մեծացնում ենք մամայի-պապայի բալեք: Ու էս մամայի-պապայի բալեքը երկու տեսակի են -  ախպեր-ընգեր-ցավերով դաշտում գործող մամայի բալեք, ու նենց սավրիմենիոտ, ծիպա եվրոպական մամայի բալեք: Ու իրանք էլ սաղով չեն ջոգում, որ իրանք մամայի բալա են, քանի որ մի վարկյան կյանքում ինքնուրույն չեն եղել, մի գրամ իրանք իրանց համար գլուխները չեն ցավացրել: 

Ապեր, էսի կենսակերպ ա, ու սրանից ազատվել հնարավոր չի մի պարզ պատճառով - մենք փոքր, սահմանափակ հասարակություն ենք, որը ունի լուրջ կոմպլեքսներ: Ու էտ կոմպլեքսները ամեն քայլի վրա են, ու ամենուժեղը աչք են ծակում ջահելության ֆոնի վրա:

----------

Bruno (03.03.2013), Hda (03.03.2013), Rammstein (03.03.2013), Sagittarius (03.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Zodiac (03.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.03.2013), Բիձա (05.03.2013), Գալաթեա (03.03.2013), Հայկօ (03.03.2013), Սերխիո (04.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Բավական նման ա մտածում ինձ, ինչքան էլ շա՜տ մակերեսային ա հարցազրույցը, ու հիմնավորումները քիչ են:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> էտ ո՞րն ա: Մի քիչ մանրամասն խնդրում եմ:


դե սա խոստացել են՝ 



բայց կոմպլեկտի մեջ սրանից էլ ա լինելու՝

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.03.2013), Հայկօ (03.03.2013), Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Բավական նման ա մտածում ինձ, ինչքան էլ շա՜տ մակերեսային ա հարցազրույցը, ու հիմնավորումները քիչ են:


Ճիշտ բաներ ա ասում, որոնց էսօր շատերը ուշադրություն էլ չեն դարձնում, միգուցե վաղը նկատեն, որ իրոք ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ էր, բայց հիմա տեմպի մեջ ընկած մի մասը չի նկատում, մի մասն էլ չնկատելու ա տալիս. բնական ա, մարդիկ չեն ուզում հույսը կորցնել։ 

Մենակ թե ԲՀԿ-ի դերը շատ բարձր գնահատեց, կարողա՞ քոչարյանամերձ էր, չճանաչեցի անուն ազգանունով` ով ա։

----------

Bruno (03.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հա, էս էլ ասեմ, ու լքեմ Հայաստանի ներքին քաղաքական կյանքը: Հուսով եմ էն «իմ կյանքի գնովը» Րաֆֆին իրոք հավայի բլթցրել ա, որովհետև ես իրան ավելի շատ եմ հարգում քան Լևոնին, Սերժին ու իրանց երկուսի թմերի մեծամասնությանը, ու իրանից շուտ գնացողներ պտի լինեն: Հա, ճիշտ ա, ինքը սրանց նման շնաձուկ չի, սիրուն ճառեր չի ասում, Հայաստանի իրականությանը ոչ հատուկ բլթեր ա անում պարբերաբար, ու վստահ չեմ, որ ես գելերի մեջ ճիշտ կկողմնորոշվի, բայց դե, իմհկ, ինքը իրա պրինցիպներին ավելի տեր ա եղել քան մեր քաղաքական դաշտի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ բաներ ա ասում, որոնց էսօր շատերը ուշադրություն էլ չեն դարձնում, միգուցե վաղը նկատեն, որ իրոք ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ էր, բայց հիմա տեմպի մեջ ընկած մի մասը չի նկատում, մի մասն էլ չնկատելու ա տալիս. բնական ա, մարդիկ չեն ուզում հույսը կորցնել։ 
> 
> Մենակ թե ԲՀԿ-ի դերը շատ բարձր գնահատեց, կարողա՞ քոչարյանամերձ էր, չճանաչեցի անուն ազգանունով` ով ա։


Դժվար, իրան ճիշտն ասած քաղաքական հարցազրույց տալուց չէի պատկերացնի, չնայած գիտեմ, որ 2008-ին շարժման մեջ էր ու նաև իրա տպարանը չէր վախենում օգտագործել ընդդիմադիր նյութեր տպելու համար (ի տարբերություն լիքը ուրիշ տպարանների): Որ Քոչի հետ կապ ունենա, չեմ կարծում: Էդ հատվածի վրա չէի ֆիքսվել, կարծում եմ, որ էական հատված չի:

----------

Kuk (03.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Lևոնի 2008 - ից Ռաֆֆու 2013-ը տարբերվում է նրանով, որ ՀՀԿ _ն ոնց որ մենակ է մնացել.
Կա ազատ մամուլ, ինտեռնետ, հեռուստատեսություն, սփյուռք.
Լավ, բա Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում ոնց արին ? :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, ուսանողությունը հասարակության ամենավանտյուրիստ զնգվածն ա, ու շարժիչ ուժն ա ամեն տեղ, բացի Հայաստանից, ու դրա համար լուրջ խորքային պատճառներ կան: 
> 
> Նախ, ի տարբերություն մնացյալ աշխարհի ուսանող դառնալով հայ ջահելը չի դառնում ինքնուրույն, մնում ա պապայի-մամայի փեշի տակ, քանի որ փողը իրանք են տալիս, իրանք են հագցնում, կապցնում, կերցնում, ուղարկում դասի: Մինչև էտ էլ մաման ու պապան են որոշել թե իրանց բալեն որտեղ պիտի սովորի:


քեզ կարող եմ ասել, որ աշխարհի կեսից բավականին ավելի կազմող - Չինաստան, Հնդկաստան, Պակիստան , Բանգլադեշ, Ֆիլիպիններ, Իրան... քո ասածի նման ա ու նույնիսկ ավելին: Էտ մամաները իրանց երեխաներին կերցնում - խմցնում են նաև օտար երկրներում ուսանելուց:
նունը նաև Տորոնտոյում ա: մի քիչ տարբեր ա Մոնրեալում, որտեղ հլա որ ուսանողւթյունը կարում ա կզցնի, բանց էտ էլ ոչ թե քաղաքական հարցերով, այլ ուղման վարձի հետ կապված... բայց նույն ձևի հայկական ուանողությունը ոտի կանգնավ մի ժամանակ, երբ բանակի խժդժություներն էր... ճիշտ ա արդյունքի չհասավ, բայց ասեմ, որ ոչ մի տեղ էլ ուսանողությունը ոչ մի արդյունքի էլ չի հասնում, ընդամենը կրքերն են դուստ տալի, ու երբ փուքսը իջնում ա, իրանց պայքարն էլ ավարտվում ա,,,

ձեզ թվում ա , թե հասարակական հարաբերությունները Հայաստանում այլ են, բայց նույնն են: իզուր դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնել պետք չէ: ամեն տեղ էլ նույն մարդիկ են: նույնիսկ շատ բաներով մենք, հայերս շատերից ավելի լավ վիճակում ենք, քանի որ նոր-նոր ենք կազմավորվում, ու որպես անկախ հավաքականություն շատ ստոր մեխանիզմներ դեռ կազմավորված չեն:

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013), Zodiac (03.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

Հայաստանի իրական պրոբլեմը հիմա մարդասպան , օլիգարխ կոչված հանցագործներնն են:
նրանց քիչ քիչ Սերժը կզացնում ա: ու ինչով ա իմ դուրը գալիս իրա տակտիկան, որ օգտագործում ա հենց էտ հանցագործների սխալները, ու ոչ թե ինքն ա նախահարձակ լինում: մի տեսակ *քուն*ֆուի տակտիկա ա  :Jpit: 
նեմեցին բռնացրեց իրա մարդասպանության վրա ու բավականին չոքացրեց /դեմ չեք չէ՞ որ ասեմ դեպուտատությունից ինքը զրկեց  :Smile: /: լրիվ կապերը թողած, գյումեցիներին սոված փորով սրտկացրած- ակադեմիկոս Վարդանչիկին իրա լրիվ կազվով չոքածցեց , իրա մարդասպան  տղեն էլ օղակը վզին ա  արդեն ... Էն սյունիքի "արծիվ" Սուրոյին հայ-հայ էր անելու-  էն կնգա հաշվով, հազիվ պլստաց...  :Wink:   Էն գենեռալի սինուս ա թե կոսինուս ա--- էն էջմիածինցի 2 ուռած գլուխներից ծպտուն չի հելնում: Արտաշատում մուկենք  արդեն սկսել են խանությում կասայի աշխատողի հետ Դուքով խոսալ, ու կարմիր լույսը չհատել  :LOL: ... 
...
էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրա շնորհիվ Արցաքը ազատված Սյամոից, ով հիմա ինչքան գիտեն , անգամ Հայաստանից ա փախած ... 
...
ճիշտ ա, լավ հասկանում եմ, որ էս ամենը շատ դժվար ա հասկանալ հենց Հայաստանում ապրելով: երբ որ կյանքը կարծես թե կանգնած ա... բայց իրականում բազիսային լիքը խնդիրներ ա լուծվում:
ինչ՞ իմանաս, կարող ա վաղը մյուսին մի հատ "պռապուսկատ" էլ պեսոկն ու դոդը անեն: Սերժը սպասում ա... մենք էլ սպասենք, եթե չենք ուզում որ հասատանը վերածվի մի մեծ տեցի կռուգի  :Smile: 
 ...
ես են գիտեմ, որ իմ տեսած մարդկանց մեջ մենակ իրա մեքենան էր , որ ստոպի գիծը չէր հատում... 
էլ ինչ՞ եք ուզում, էտ ինչ որ ուզում ենք բոլորս էլ, դա նունն ա, ինչ որ ուզում էր պառավը ոսկե ձկնիկից: մենակ թե ստեղ մենք հեքիաթի մեջ չենք

----------

Varzor (03.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> քեզ կարող եմ ասել, որ աշխարհի կեսից բավականին ավելի կազմող - Չինաստան, Հնդկաստան, Պակիստան , Բանգլադեշ, Ֆիլիպիններ, Իրան... քո ասածի նման ա ու նույնիսկ ավելին: Էտ մամաները իրանց երեխաներին կերցնում - խմցնում են նաև օտար երկրներում ուսանելուց:
> նունը նաև Տորոնտոյում ա: մի քիչ տարբեր ա Մոնրեալում, որտեղ հլա որ ուսանողւթյունը կարում ա կզցնի, բանց էտ էլ ոչ թե քաղաքական հարցերով, այլ ուղման վարձի հետ կապված... բայց նույն ձևի հայկական ուանողությունը ոտի կանգնավ մի ժամանակ, երբ բանակի խժդժություներն էր... ճիշտ ա արդյունքի չհասավ, *բայց ասեմ, որ ոչ մի տեղ էլ ուսանողությունը ոչ մի արդյունքի էլ չի հասնում, ընդամենը կրքերն են դուստ տալի, ու երբ փուքսը իջնում ա, իրանց պայքարն էլ ավարտվում ա,,,*
> 
> ձեզ թվում ա , թե հասարակական հարաբերությունները Հայաստանում այլ են, բայց նույնն են: իզուր դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնել պետք չէ: ամեն տեղ էլ նույն մարդիկ են: նույնիսկ շատ բաներով մենք, հայերս շատերից ավելի լավ վիճակում ենք, քանի որ նոր-նոր ենք կազմավորվում, ու որպես անկախ հավաքականություն շատ ստոր մեխանիզմներ դեռ կազմավորված չեն:


սխալ ես ասում. Գերմանիայում 2009-2010ին ուսանողությունը հասավ նրան, որ ուսման վարձը ընդհանրապես վերացնեն: Էտ էլ էն Գերմանիայում, որտեղ միջին եկամուտները բավականին բարձր են, պետությունը ամսեկան բոլոր գերմանացի ուսանողներին տրամադրում է օգնություն՝ BAföG /եթե չեմ սխալվում ամսեկան 500 եվրո՝ գումարած բնակարանի վարձը/, գոյություն ունի ուսանողների համար բազում սոցիալական արտոնություններ՝ ապոհավագրությունը կես գին ա, քաղաքային տրասպորտը ավելի էժան ա, ու դրան ավելացրած էն, որ մինչև ուսման վարձը վերացնելը այն կազմում էր Գերմանիայի համար ծիծաղելի գումար՝ 500 եվրո սեմեստրը: 
Սա ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ, որը /դասադուլերով, ուսանողական երթերով, և այլ ակցիաներով/ ես անձամբ եմ տեսել:

----------


## Zodiac

> էլ ինչ՞ եք ուզում, էտ ինչ որ ուզում ենք բոլորս էլ, դա նունն ա, ինչ որ ուզում էր պառավը ոսկե ձկնիկից: մենակ թե ստեղ մենք հեքիաթի մեջ չենք


ԱՃ, ոչ թե հետնթաց նյութականի մոմենտով, ցամաք հացի փող, սոցիալական լիֆտ .

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, իմ համար դատարկության սահմանումն էն ա, որ լիքը խոստանում ա ու բան չի անում: Րաֆֆին դեռ բան չի ասել, որ տենանք դատարկ ա, թե չէ  Ժամանակից առաջ մի ընկի, Վարզորի խելքին էլ շատ մի ընկի: Վարզորը դաշնակների, ՀԱԿ-ի ու ԲՀԿ-ի նման արդարացումներ ա փնտրում ժողովրդին չմինալու համար:


Նախ ասեմ, որ ժողովրդի "ընտրյալ լիդերը" պիտի մի նորմալ բան ասած լիներ, եթե չի ասում ուրեմն էդ առումով դատարկա հաստատ:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այն անհիմն ասեկոսեներին, որոնք տարածում է դեղին մամուլը ու կարմիր պապուլը, թե իբր թե ես արդարացումներ եմ փնտրում, ապա ասեմ, որ դրանք ոչ միայն բացարձակ չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը, այլև հանդիասնում են փաստերի խեղաթյուրում  :Jpit: 
Վարզորը էնքանովա միացած ժողովրդին, որքանով որ իրան համարումա էդ ժողովրդի մի մասը ու որքանով որ ժողովուրդնա միացած Վարզորին  :Wink: 
Վարզորին արդարցումներ պետք չեն, եթե ինքը չի միանում մի գործընթացի, որը վաղուց փաթթած ունի (ավանդույթի համաձայն  :LOL: ) ու չի ընդունում:
Քուչեքում հավայի քայլելու ու սառելու հավես ու զահլա չունեմ, անիմաստ ու անպտուղ բաներով զբաղվելու ժամանակ չունեմ` ավելի կարևոր գործեր ունեմ:
Ու հետո ում ես դու անվանում “ժողովուրդ”? Էն մի քանի հազար մարդուն, որ հուսալքված դեմքերով կանգնած են Թատերական հրապարակում? Խորենացի ականջդ կանչի ... “ողբամ զքեզ հայ ժողովուրդ...”

----------


## Varzor

> Lևոնի 2008 - ից Ռաֆֆու 2013-ը տարբերվում է նրանով, որ ՀՀԿ _ն ոնց որ մենակ է մնացել.
> Կա ազատ մամուլ, ինտեռնետ, հեռուստատեսություն, սփյուռք.
> Լավ, բա Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում ոնց արին ?


Դրսից եկած մեծ փողերով!!!
Ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած հեղափոխություն կամ հեղաշրջում պահանջում է ռեսուրսներ, որոնք էսօրվա աշխարհում դրամական էկվիվալենտով են չափվում:

----------

dvgray (03.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

ժողովուրդ, քանի որ հնուց հայտնյա, որ ես մենակ քառասունքիս օր չգիտեմ, ուզում եմ կիսվել իմ կանխագուշակումներով  :Jpit:  (համ էլ թեման մի քիչ կթարմանա)

1. Դրսից Հայստանի հետ կապված հեռանկարային պլաններ կան, ու առաջին հերթին տենց պլաններ ունի ՌԴ-ն:
Այդ պլաններից ամենականհայտը ՀՀ-ն մերձավոր արևելք հետ տրանզիտային գոտի դարձնելն է: Սա ասել եմ տարիներ առաջ, երբ իմացա, որ Գյումրի կարս երկաթգիծն են նորոգում ու վերջնականապես համոզվեցի, երբ մեր երկաթգիծը առան: Էն ժամանակ վրացական երկաթգիծը Սաբակաշվիլին պլստացրերց, բայց ոնց զգում եմ ընդամենը հետաձգեց: Հենց էդ հետաձգում էլ ստիպեց, որ պլանները 5 տարով հետաձգեցին, քանի որ դրսի ուժերը կոնսենսուսի չէին եկել: Ու եղավ մարտի 1 ...
Հիմա արդեն գաղտնիք չի, որ Հայաստան-Արաբըստան երկաթգծի նախագիծ կա:
2. Հայաստանը հայաթափվում է և այդ գործընթացին պաշտոնապես աջակցող և օժանդակող միակ երկիրը ՌԴ-ն է!!!
Իրենց պետք է, որ հայաստանում մնա այնքնա մարդ, որքան որ կարող են աշխատել իրենց համար ու մեկ էլ ստեղ զորք պահելու համար բավարար պատրվակ ապահովեն: Սրան գումարենք հաև մեր Եվրազես-Եվրոգոմիկ երկընտրանքը:

ԻՀԿ պլանները իրագործելու համար ահրաժեշտ է.
1. գերտերությունների փոխհամաձայնություն: Այս ընտրություններում ինձ համար ակնհայտ կոնսենսուս կար ԱՄՆ-ի ու ՌԴ-ի միջև: *Ու Մուլտոյի նախագահի պաշտոնում մնալը և դրսի արձագանքները դրա վառ ապացույցն են:*
2. Հայաստանում ապահովել մինիմալ քանակով և թույլ քաղաքական կշռով օլիգարխիա, վերահսկելի ու հեզ ընդիմություն, ինչին էլ կամաց-կամաց գնում ենք:
3. պուպուշ ու հեզ Վրաստան: Ոնց որ էդքան էլ հեռու չի:
4. երերացող, բայց չտրաքած ֆինանսաբանկային համակարգ!!!! Էս մասը մի քիչ երկարա, չեմ գրում, բայց հավատացեք երկրում լիկվիդ միջոցների պակաս կա:

ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, մեզ էլի ուզում են դարձնել ՌԴ-ի գուբերնյա !!!!, բայց ընենց, յանի էդ մենք ենք ուզել, ու յանի մեզ դրանից լավա լինելու:
Չմնոռանանք, որ ՌԴ-ում մի միլիոն կերակրող հայր-եղբայր-ամուսին ունենք ու մի միլիոն էլ կնիկ-էրեխա, տատի-պապի: 2 մլն գերի ունենք ՌԴ-ում!!! Ու ցանկացած պահի, որ մեզ որոշենք պուպուշ չպահել թրաշած գլխով լակոտների միջոցով մեզ կզրկեն համ կերակուրից, համ էլ լիքը դառնություններ կպատճառեն:

----------

dvgray (03.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Դրսից եկած մեծ փողերով!!!
> Ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած հեղափոխություն կամ հեղաշրջում պահանջում է ռեսուրսներ, որոնք էսօրվա աշխարհում դրամական էկվիվալենտով են չափվում:


Էս մի թիքա երկրին էդ ինչ մի մեծ փող ա պետք որ, հեսա սպյուռքը կտա: :Shok: 



> ԸՍՏ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՅԻՆ ԼՈՒՐԵՐԻ` ՔԸՐՔՈՐՅԱՆԸ ՄԻԱՆԱԼՈՒ Է ՐԱՖՖԻ ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԻՍՅԱՆԻՆ
> 
> Երեկ երևանյան տաքսու վարորդներից մեկը բավական հետաքրքիր մի լուր է հայտնել, որը զարմացրել էր «168 ժամի» լրագրողներին: Վարորդը լրագրողներից հետաքրքրվել է ճի՞շտ են այն լուրերը, որ ամերիկահայ բարերար Քըրք Քըրքորյանը և Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հայրը` Ռիչարդ Հովհաննիսյանը, երկու օրից Երևանում են լինելու և միանալու են Ր. Հովհաննիսյանին: Լրագրողները զարմացած նշել են, թե առաջին անգամ են լսում այդ լուրը: Վարորդը, սակայն, իր հերթին զարմացած լրագրողների «անտեղյակությունից»` ավելացրել է «Քաղաքում այդ մասին շատերն են խոսում»:


http://www.armtown.com/news/am/prm/20130302/246478/

----------


## Varzor

> Էս մի թիքա երկրին էդ ինչ մի մեծ փող ա պետք որ, հեսա սպյուռքը կտա:


Մեր սփյուռքը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ "տվողներից" չի` մի քիչ պիտի կոտրատվի, իրան թանգացնի, ու նույնսկ էդքանից հետո էլ կարողա չտա  :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ամենայն հայոց բլոգերը չասեմ՝ ով ա: Սա ողբերգություն ա: :


Շինարար ջան, անտեղյակ եմ, չես ասի ով ա ու ինչու յա ողբերգություն՞

----------


## Բիձա

Միտինգի չեմ գնա, որովհետև քիչ մարդ կար /կամ էլ հետաքրքիր չի, կամ Ռաֆֆին խոսալ չգիտի, կամ եսիմինչ/ : 
Ինձ թվում էր, որ միտինգը ոչ թե հետաքրքրության համար է, այլ ընդիմության ամեն մի անհատի գործիքն է՝ միավորվելով իշխանությունների վրա ճնշում գործադրելու:  
Նաև ընդիմադիր կեցվածքը ու նպատակը կապ չպետք է ունենա, թե հյուսիս- հարավ երկաթուղի են ծրագրում ռուս ու թուրքը, թե ոչ: 
Ընդդիմադիրը իր շահերի համար կռվելով նաև երկրի ներսում  վիճակ է փոխում ու  դրանով ռուս ու թուրքի դեմ պետություն կերտում:  
Հնարավոր չէ առանց  ալտեռնատիվների ու առանց  խելքը գլխին ընդիմության պետություն ունենալ: Ռաֆֆին նշանակովի  պաշտոնյա կամ միլիցա չէ ու միտինգի տերը չէ, ամեն մեկն էլ կարող է մոտենալ, իր կարծիքը փորձել ներկայացնել ու առաջ տանել: 
Իսկ եթե ամեն ինչ կանխորոշված է, ապա էդ տարածքում  մնալը մեծ հանցանք է սեփական անձի, ընտանիքի ու հարազատների հանդեպ: Պետք է օր առաջ վեր կենալ ցվրվել:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> սխալ ես ասում. Գերմանիայում 2009-2010ին ուսանողությունը հասավ նրան, որ ուսման վարձը ընդհանրապես վերացնեն: Էտ էլ էն Գերմանիայում, որտեղ միջին եկամուտները բավականին բարձր են, պետությունը ամսեկան բոլոր գերմանացի ուսանողներին տրամադրում է օգնություն՝ BAföG /եթե չեմ սխալվում ամսեկան 500 եվրո՝ գումարած բնակարանի վարձը/, գոյություն ունի ուսանողների համար բազում սոցիալական արտոնություններ՝ ապոհավագրությունը կես գին ա, քաղաքային տրասպորտը ավելի էժան ա, ու դրան ավելացրած էն, որ մինչև ուսման վարձը վերացնելը այն կազմում էր Գերմանիայի համար ծիծաղելի գումար՝ 500 եվրո սեմեստրը: 
> Սա ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ, որը /դասադուլերով, ուսանողական երթերով, և այլ ակցիաներով/ ես անձամբ եմ տեսել:


ի՞նչն եմ սխալ ասում: Գերմանիան սաղ եվրոպային թալանում ա, դրա համար էլ իրա վարձերը քչանում եմ: էտ խի էտ հույները .ռները ճղում են, փողոցից տուն չեն գնում,... իսկ իրանց մոտ ոչ թե պակասում ա, այլ ավելանում՞՞, թե՞ հունական ուսանողությունն էլ հայ ուսանողների նման ... կամ նույնը իսպանիա, պորտուգալիա... գործազրկությունը հասավ 50 տոկոսի երիտասարդների մոտ... գերմանիայի երրորդ գրավումն ա լինելու, էլի գլխներին փորձանք են ման գալի
իսկ դու ուսանողույթուն... 500 եվրո... հիտլերն էլ լիքը վարձեր վերացրեց... համարյա թե կոմունիզմ էր գերմանացիենիր համար: մի 10-12 տարի  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> ԱՃ, ոչ թե հետնթաց նյութականի մոմենտով, ցամաք հացի փող, սոցիալական լիֆտ .


աբեր, աճ  որնա՞: ռեսուրս չկա: որոշ մարդիկ ընդամենը ուզում են ռեսուրսներ վերաբաշխում լինի: Հայաստանը շաաաատ քյասիբ երկիր ա, իրա բնական ռեսուրսներով: էս պետք ա որպես նախապայման ընդունենք: իսկ նյութական ռեսուրսներ պետք ա ապահովվի դրսում ապրող հայը: դրա համար պետք ա ներքին բնակչության թիվը իջացնել մինչև 1 միլիոն իմ կոպիտ հաշվարկով: դրանից ավել որ եղան, էս վիճակն ա լինելու:
իմիջայլոց որպես հմեմատութույն ասեմ, որ Հնդկաստանում մարդկանց մեծ մասի համար երազանք ա ժամական 25 ցենտ աշխատավարձը:
մեզ փրկում ա էն, որ մենք բանվականին քիչ ենք, ու մի ձևի կարողանում  ենք մի գրպանից գողանալ ու մյուսը դնել...

----------


## dvgray

> Էս մի թիքա երկրին էդ ինչ մի մեծ փող ա պետք որ, հեսա սպյուռքը կտա:
> 
> http://www.armtown.com/news/am/prm/20130302/246478/


կռռռկը արդեն մենակ զուգարան չի կարում գնա  :LOL:   :LOL: 
հետո, էտ կռռկը սեփական քանի՞ կոպեկ ունի, որ սամալյոտի տոմս առնի  :Smile:

----------


## Zodiac

> dvgray-ի խոսքերից  
> կռռռկը արդեն մենակ զուգարան չի կարում գնա  
> հետո, էտ կռռկը սեփական քանի՞ կոպեկ ունի, որ սամալյոտի տոմս առնի


Կարող ա Գագոն ֆինանսավորի????- ՈՐՊԵՍԶԻ_այդ բռունցքը ջարդի  քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգի ողնաշարը -  :Tongue:

----------


## Zodiac

> աբեր, աճ  որնա՞: ռեսուրս չկա: որոշ մարդիկ ընդամենը ուզում են ռեսուրսներ վերաբաշխում լինի: Հայաստանը շաաաատ քյասիբ երկիր ա, իրա բնական ռեսուրսներով: էս պետք ա որպես նախապայման ընդունենք: իսկ նյութական ռեսուրսներ պետք ա ապահովվի դրսում ապրող հայը: դրա համար պետք ա ներքին բնակչության թիվը իջացնել մինչև 1 միլիոն իմ կոպիտ հաշվարկով:


Բա ԻԶՐԱԵԼԻ կամ ՍԻՆԳԱՊՈԻՐԻ մոդելը??? :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, անտեղյակ եմ, չես ասի ով ա ու ինչու յա ողբերգություն՞


Բիձա ջան, ընդեղ վերջում ես խնդրել եմ, թե մի բան էն չի, շրջանցեք: Քննարկումների մեջ մտնելու սիրտ ու հավես չունեմ, մարդ եմ, բան ա` ասել եմ:

----------

Բիձա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Ապեր, ուսանողությունը հասարակության ամենավանտյուրիստ զնգվածն ա, ու շարժիչ ուժն ա ամեն տեղ, բացի Հայաստանից, ու դրա համար լուրջ խորքային պատճառներ կան: 
> 
> Նախ, ի տարբերություն մնացյալ աշխարհի ուսանող դառնալով հայ ջահելը չի դառնում ինքնուրույն, մնում ա պապայի-մամայի փեշի տակ, քանի որ փողը իրանք են տալիս, իրանք են հագցնում, կապցնում, կերցնում, ուղարկում դասի: Մինչև էտ էլ մաման ու պապան են որոշել թե իրանց բալեն որտեղ պիտի սովորի: 
> 
> Արտասահմանում ուսանողների գերակշիռ մասը մենակ ա ապրում, վարձով, հանրակացարանում, մի ձևի փող ա աշխատում, գլուխը պահում ա, ու ամեն օր իրացնում ա իրա իրավունքները: Ու հենց մեկը կպնի իրա իրավունքներին, կոկորդը կկռծի: Հայ ուսանողը չի իմանում վաբշե ինչ ա իրավունքը: Իրա համար ինստիտուտը էտ մի հատ տեղ ա, որտեղ իրան ղրգել են ինչ-որ բանի համար, ինքը չի ջոգում ինչի համար, ու ինքը աբիզալովկա պիտի վերջացնի էտ տեղը, ու եթե չի կարում ինքնուրույն, մի ձևի կօգնեն կվերջացնի: Հայաստանում բարձրագույն կրթությունը կրթություն չի, պռոստը *տեղ ա:* Կոպիտ ասած, արտասահմանում, որ մարդը ուսանող ա դառանում, մտնում ա լրիվ նոր կյանք: Մեր մոտ ուսանող դառնալը նշանակում կյանքի նախորդ էտապի շարունակություն նոր շենքում: 
> 
> Ապեր, հայ ուսանողների մեծ մասը դաժե չի իմանում սեքսն ինչ ա, որ գոնե հանուն դրա պայքարի: Ու էլի սաղ գալիս ա անձի անկախությունից, մեր կենցաղից: Մենք ինքնուրույն մտածող քաղաքացիներ չենք մեծացնում: Մեծացնում ենք մամայի-պապայի բալեք: Ու էս մամայի-պապայի բալեքը երկու տեսակի են -  ախպեր-ընգեր-ցավերով դաշտում գործող մամայի բալեք, ու նենց սավրիմենիոտ, ծիպա եվրոպական մամայի բալեք: Ու իրանք էլ սաղով չեն ջոգում, որ իրանք մամայի բալա են, քանի որ մի վարկյան կյանքում ինքնուրույն չեն եղել, մի գրամ իրանք իրանց համար գլուխները չեն ցավացրել: 
> 
> Ապեր, էսի կենսակերպ ա, ու սրանից ազատվել հնարավոր չի մի պարզ պատճառով - մենք փոքր, սահմանափակ հասարակություն ենք, որը ունի լուրջ կոմպլեքսներ: Ու էտ կոմպլեքսները ամեն քայլի վրա են, ու ամենուժեղը աչք են ծակում ջահելության ֆոնի վրա:


լրիվ համամիտ լինելով՝ թույլ տուր հավելեմ
- ուսանողության մեջ բավականին անչափահասներ կան: Նրանց դասադուլի կոչողների գլուխը ջարդել ա պետք: Դրա փոխարեն պապաները, ախպերները ձեռքնեը պիտի բռնեն ու հետները դասադուլ անեն
- չափահաս ուսանողներին ասեմ- սա Ձեր միակ շանսն ա, հաջորդ ընտրություններին էլ այս կարգավիճակով չեք լինի
- բավականին թվով ուսանողներ էլ օրերն են հաշվում, որ դիպլոմը ստանան ու իրանց յուղոտ գործին անցնեն: Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ տեղեկացնեք, որ գոնե 10% ուսանողություն կա, որ ուսումի համար ա ԲՈՒՀ հաճախում: Էն 90% որ գնում ա դասի ու չի սովորում՝ նույն դասադուլը չեղա՞վ, հենա գնացեք Ազատության հրապարակ մի սովորեք: ԲՈՒՀ ընտրելու չափանիշը դառել ա - ավարտելուց քանիսնոց գործի ա լինելու. նախասիրություն,ունակություն,մասնագիտություն ... լրիվ երկրորդ պլան ա դառել : Տենց ուսանողությունն էլ քաղաքական հարցեր կարա՞ լուծի

----------


## Hda

Մասնակցության բարձր ցուցանիշ արձանագրած տեղամասերում Սերժ Սարգսյանի հաղթանակը մտահոգիչ է. ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ

19:08 • 02.03.13





> ԵԱՀԿ Ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների և մարդու իրավունքների գրասենյակը (ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ) Հայաստանում փետրվարի 18-ին կայացած նախագահական ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ հետընտրական միջանկյալ զեկույց է հրապարակել,  որում, մասնավորապես, ներկայացվում է փետրվարի 19-ից 26-ը ընկած ժամանակահատվածում Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած հետընտրական զարգացումները, գնահատական տրվում դրանց:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ-ը, անդրադառնալով  ԿԸՀ-ի կողմից ընտրությունների վերջնական արդյունքների հրապարակմանը, մասնավորապես, նշում է. «ԵԱՀԿ/ ԺՀՄԻԳ-ի Միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելության կողմից փետրվարի 18-ին կայացած ընտրությունների վերջնական արդյունքների վերլուծությունը վեր է հանում սերտ հարաբերակցություն ընտրողների մասնակցության թվի և գործող նախագահի օգտին տրված ձայների միջև. միջինից բարձր մասնակցություն արձանագրած տեղամասերում Սերժ Սարգսյանը ստացել է ավելի մեծ թվով ձայներ: 1.988 ընտրատեղամասերից 1.746-ը ունեն 300 կամ ավելի գրանցված ընտրող:* Այդ ընտրատեղամասերից 144-ում* ընտրողների մասնակցությունը գերազանցել է 80 տոկոսը, ինչն արժանահավատ չէ. այս (144) ընտրատեղամասերից 115-ում գործող նախագահը ստացել է 80 տոկոսից ավելի ձայն: Եվս 303 ընտրատեղամասերից 198-ում, որտեղ մասնակցությունը 70-80 տոկոս է կազմում  գործող նախագահը ստացել է ձայների ավելի քան 70 տոկոսը: 249 ընտրատեղամասում, որտեղ մասնակցությունը 50 տոկոսից ցածր է եղել, գործող նախագահը ստացել է 50 տոկոսից ավելի ձայն (249-ից 40 ընտրատեղամասում), իսկ  այդ ընտրատեղամսերից (որտեղ մասնակցությունը 50 տոկոսից ցածր է եղել) 155-ում Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը 50 տոկոսից ավելի ձայն է ստացել:  Միտումը, որ բարձր ցուցանիշ արձանագրած ընտրատեղամասերի մեծ մասում գործող նախագահը մեծ թվով ձայներ է ստացել, ընտրական գործընթացի արդարության հետ կապված մտահոգություն է առաջացնում»:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


այ էտ 144-ից վբիբրոչնի մի տասը օնլայն սահմանդրական դատարանում թերթիկ առ թերթիկ քննարկեն: Եթե ամեն ինչ օրինական է՝ հեչ էլ երկար ժամանակ չի ծախսվի: Էս դեպքում արժի դիմել դատարան, համապատասխան որոշումն էլ ակնհայտ կլինի...

----------


## Zodiac

ՐԱՖՖՈՒ  ԸՆԿԵՐԸ



> Ո՞րն է իշխանության հետ համագործակցության եզրը. Անդրիաս Ղուկասյան 
> Իշխանության հետ համագործակցության հետ մեկ եզր կա եւ դա նոր նախագահական ընտրությունների անցկացումն է: Այս մասին Ազատության հրապարակում ընթացող հանրահավաքի ժամանակ NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասաց նախագահի նախկին թեկնածու Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանը: Նրա խոսքով' եթե իշխող կուսակցությունը առաջիկա օրերին չգա այդ համոզմունքին, շարժումը կմտնի այն հանգրվան, երբ որեւէ հանագործակցություն կբացառվի:
> Նա եւս մեկ անգամ ընդգծեց, որ ընտրությունները ժողովրդի իրական կամքը չեն արտահայտել: Անդրադառնալով շահարկումներին, թե շարժումը երկարատեւ բնույթ չի կարող ունենալ, որովհետեւ քաղաքացիները կհիասթափվեն, նա ասաց, որ շարժումը օրըստօրե ավելի է ընդլայնվում եւ մտահոգության առիթ չունի, որ այն խաթարման, հիասթափման առիթ կտա, նա ասաց հետեւյալը: «Վստահ եմ, որ մարդկանց մոտ արթնանում է կամքը' տեր կանգնելու մեր երկրին»:


http://topnews.mediamall.am/?id=17002
..........................
 Արա, ոնց որ Լեվոն Զուրաբյանը խոսա.
Ռուսական թևն է աչքիս.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, էս ինչքան եք գրել, չեմ հասցնում կարդամ  :Sad: 

Գերտերությունների պահով մի բան ասեմ: Ոնց որ իրանց մատը խառը չի, ու էդ շատ լավ ա: Ես սենց եմ հասկանում. եթե խառը լիներ, դրսի լրատվամիջոցները տեղը տեղին կլուսաբանեին, բայց ձեն-ձուն չկա: Եթե գրում են, մաքսիմում մի նախադասությամբ, էն էլ նենց, վռոձի բան չի էղել, սաղ նորմալ ա անցել, բայց Րաֆֆին ասում ա՝ կեղծել են: Ռուսականներն էլ վաբշե մեռան Րաֆֆու վրա ցեխ շպրտելով: Նենց որ, իմ կարծիքով էդ շատ լավ ա, որ դրսից մութ ուժեր չկան:

----------


## Zodiac

> Ժող, էս ինչքան եք գրել, չեմ հասցնում կարդամ 
> 
> Գերտերությունների պահով մի բան ասեմ: Ոնց որ իրանց մատը խառը չի, ու էդ շատ լավ ա: Ես սենց եմ հասկանում. եթե խառը լիներ, դրսի լրատվամիջոցները տեղը տեղին կլուսաբանեին, բայց ձեն-ձուն չկա: Եթե գրում են, մաքսիմում մի նախադասությամբ, էն էլ նենց, վռոձի բան չի էղել, սաղ նորմալ ա անցել, բայց Րաֆֆին ասում ա՝ կեղծել են: Ռուսականներն էլ վաբշե մեռան Րաֆֆու վրա ցեխ շպրտելով: Նենց որ, իմ կարծիքով էդ շատ լավ ա, որ դրսից մութ ուժեր չկան:


Ֆորս մաժոռ.
Բայց մի բան հաստատ է- կլինի հաղթանակ գոնե բարեփոխումների տեսքով, եթե ռուսները  կոպիտ չխառնվեն կռիսականով. Պուտինը կատաղած ա փիս.

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շինարար ջան, անտեղյակ եմ, չես ասի ով ա ու ինչու յա ողբերգություն՞


Շինարարը չասեց, իմ իմացածի չափով ես ասեմ: Ինչ-որ մի հատ փիղ կա, վայթեմ դրան ի նկատի ունի: Ռազմահայրենասեր փիղ ա ու վայթեմ չի սիրում կինո, գոմիկներին, եվրոպացիներին, ամեն տեսակի ընդդիմությանը, կարճ յուբկով աղջիկներին, ու էլի սենց մի շարք ռազմահայրենսաիրական տեսանկյունից անըդունելի երևույթներ: Մեր Լիոնի (ականջը կանչի, կարոտել եմ) փղերից ա, եկու ոտի վրա, կամ կարող ա դաժե չորս ոտի վրայա, ես անձամբ չեմ տեսել: 

Ես դրա մասին Ակումբում ստեղից ընդեղից պատառիկներով եմ լսել, բայց կարծեմ էն ֆեյսբուք-մեյսբուքների ակտիվ դեմքերից ա:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), keyboard (03.03.2013), Moonwalker (03.03.2013), Rammstein (03.03.2013), Sagittarius (03.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.03.2013), Բիձա (03.03.2013), Գալաթեա (04.03.2013), Հայկօ (03.03.2013), Շինարար (03.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նենց որ, իմ կարծիքով էդ շատ լավ ա, որ դրսից մութ ուժեր չկան:


Սաղ հեչ, էս հկ-ների ներկայացուցիչները, ես հկ ասած բանը, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, չեմ սիրում, Օբամայի ողջույնից ավելի են նեղվել, քան կեղծած ընտրություններից ու մնացած ամեն ինչից: Աչքիս գրանտ-մռանտներից հույսները պիտի կտրեն էս թեմաներով: Մի տեսակ նենց ծիծաղալու ա ֆեյսբուքով իրանց վրդովմունքին հետևելը:

----------


## Գեա

Մի անտեղյակ հարց տամ, մենակ նախօրոք խնդրում եմ խփել մփել չլինի, իրոք ուզում եմ իմանալ, ու ալարում եմ սեփական ուժերով սըրչ անել : Ընդհանրապես կա՞ տվյալ, ընդհանուր ընտրողների քանի տոկոսն ա մասնակցել ընտրությանը , իսկ քանի տոկոսը չի գնացել ընտրության , դե պարզ ա պաշտոնական տվյալների մասին ա խոսքը:Ես այս ընտրությունները արհամարածների մեջ եմ , ու էսպես որ նայում եմ, թվում ա թե մենակ եմ եղել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի անտեղյակ հարց տամ, մենակ նախօրոք խնդրում եմ խփել մփել չլինի, իրոք ուզում եմ իմանալ, ու ալարում եմ սեփական ուժերով սըրչ անել : Ընդհանրապես կա՞ տվյալ, ընդհանուր ընտրողների քանի տոկոսն ա մասնակցել ընտրությանը , իսկ քանի տոկոսը չի գնացել ընտրության , դե պարզ ա պաշտոնական տվյալների մասին ա խոսքը:Ես այս ընտրությունները արհամարածների մեջ եմ , ու էսպես որ նայում եմ, թվում ա թե մենակ եմ եղել...


Մենակ չես եղել, մի մտածի: Էս ակտիվությունը ընտրություններից հետոյա սկսվել, ու դեռ ինքներս էլ խաբար չենք ինչ հաշվով  :LOL: 

Արդյունքներ նայի ստեղ

----------

Kuk (04.03.2013), Tig (03.03.2013), Գեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի անտեղյակ հարց տամ, մենակ նախօրոք խնդրում եմ խփել մփել չլինի, իրոք ուզում եմ իմանալ, ու ալարում եմ սեփական ուժերով սըրչ անել : Ընդհանրապես կա՞ տվյալ, ընդհանուր ընտրողների քանի տոկոսն ա մասնակցել ընտրությանը , իսկ քանի տոկոսը չի գնացել ընտրության , դե պարզ ա պաշտոնական տվյալների մասին ա խոսքը:Ես այս ընտրությունները արհամարածների մեջ եմ , ու էսպես որ նայում եմ, թվում ա թե մենակ եմ եղել...


Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվը՝ 2528050, քվեարկության մասնակիցների թիվը՝ 1521489, կամ որ նույնն է 60.18%:
Բայց դե անձամբ իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ և՛ ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվն ա ուռճացված, և՛ քվեարկության մասնակիցների:

----------

Varzor (05.03.2013), Գեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվը՝ 2528050, քվեարկության մասնակիցների թիվը՝ 1521489, կամ որ նույնն է 60.18%:
> Բայց դե անձամբ իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ և՛ ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվն ա ուռճացված, և՛ քվեարկության մասնակիցների:


Այ, թուրքերի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնող լիբերալ-եվրոպացի-գոմիկ, թվերը մի բան էլ պակասացրել են, որ թշնամին չիմանա թե իրականում ինչքան շատ ենք մենք: Վաղը մյուս օր, որ մտքով մի վատ բան անցնի, կասենք surprise !!! ու դեմները 10 միլիոնանոց բանակ կհանենք:

----------

Kuk (04.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ, թուրքերի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնող լիբերալ-եվրոպացի-գոմիկ, թվերը մի բան էլ պակասացրել են, որ թշնամին չիմանա թե իրականում ինչքան շատ ենք մենք: Վաղը մյուս օր, որ մտքով մի վատ բան անցնի, կասենք surprise !!! ու դեմները 10 միլիոնանոց բանակ կհանենք:


Քանակը չի որակ ապահովում, Րաֆֆիին կհանենք, կգնա թշնամու զորքին սաղին ձեռով կբարևի ու պաչիկ կանի... ու նախօրոք ասած չենք լինի, որ կենսաբանական զենք ա  :Yes:

----------

Varzor (05.03.2013), Աթեիստ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մի հատ էլ սենց դնեմ Մուկուչյանի շեդևրը: Զմայլվենք՝

----------

Varzor (05.03.2013), Գեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Մի անտեղյակ հարց տամ, մենակ նախօրոք խնդրում եմ խփել մփել չլինի, իրոք ուզում եմ իմանալ, ու ալարում եմ սեփական ուժերով սըրչ անել : Ընդհանրապես կա՞ տվյալ, ընդհանուր ընտրողների քանի տոկոսն ա մասնակցել ընտրությանը , իսկ քանի տոկոսը չի գնացել ընտրության , դե պարզ ա պաշտոնական տվյալների մասին ա խոսքը:Ես այս ընտրությունները արհամարածների մեջ եմ , ու էսպես որ նայում եմ, թվում ա թե մենակ եմ եղել...


խնդրեմ
ստեղ ինչ ուզես կա

----------

Գեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Գեա

> Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվը՝ 2528050, քվեարկության մասնակիցների թիվը՝ 1521489, կամ որ նույնն է 60.18%:
> Բայց դե անձամբ իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ և՛ ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվն ա ուռճացված, և՛ քվեարկության մասնակիցների:


Մերսի Չուկ ջան, նույնիսկ պաշտոնական տվյալների դեպքում ստացվում ա որ 40%-ը արհամարհել ա, կամ հիասթափված ա եղել ու... մի խոսքով չի գնացել ընտրություններին, ու եղածի իբր  թե 58% ա ընտրել, ստացվում ա, որ նույնիսկ պաշտոնական թվերով սերժին համարյա մարդ չի ընտրել:
Էս ընտրությունները իրոք խայտառակ էին,ու իմ խորին համոզմամբ (կարող ա միամիտ միամիտ բաներ եմ ասում) էս անգամ պետք էր  մասսայական ընտրությունները բոյկոտել, որ մարդ չգնար, խախտումներ էլ չէր լինի, ու ընտրություններ էլ լեգիտիմացնել չէր լինի, բայց դե հայ ժողովրդի ջանը սաղ լինի, դավաճաններ ու օճառագետներ մեր ազգում բոլոր դարերում են եղել:

----------


## Hda

> Մի անտեղյակ հարց տամ, մենակ նախօրոք խնդրում եմ խփել մփել չլինի, իրոք ուզում եմ իմանալ, ու ալարում եմ սեփական ուժերով սըրչ անել : Ընդհանրապես կա՞ տվյալ, ընդհանուր ընտրողների քանի տոկոսն ա մասնակցել ընտրությանը , իսկ քանի տոկոսը չի գնացել ընտրության , դե պարզ ա պաշտոնական տվյալների մասին ա խոսքը:Ես այս ընտրությունները արհամարածների մեջ եմ , ու էսպես որ նայում եմ, թվում ա թե մենակ եմ եղել...


քո չմասնակցելով ավելի նպաստել ես սերժի քիչ տոկոս հավաքելուն, ի հակառակ  թերթիկները անվավեր սարքածների
նախագան համարվում է ընտրված վավեր քվեաթերթիների 50%+1 ի դեպքում

----------


## Chuk

> նախագան համարվում է ընտրված վավեր քվեաթերթիների 50%+1 ի դեպքում


Չկա տենց բան:
Իսկ եթե կա, ցույց տուր օրենքը:

----------

Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Չկա տենց բան:
> Իսկ եթե կա, ցույց տուր օրենքը:


գրառումները նայի… Աթեիստն էր հարցրել ու պատասխանը ստացել օրենքի մեջ բերմամբ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> խնդրեմ
> ստեղ ինչ ուզես կա


Ուրեմն նոր նայեցի էս մանրամասն արդյունքները: Մեր ընտանիքը երկու մասի ա բաժանված, կեսն Արաբկիրում ա քվերակում, կեսը Զեյթունում: Նայեցի տենամ, ոնց են մեր տեղամասերը քվերակել: Ուրեմն Արաբկիրում, որտեղ *մեր ողջ բակը* դասատու ու դասախոս են եղել սովետի վախտերից, հաղթել ա Սերժը (441-550): Իսկ Զեյթունում, որտեղ *մեր սաղ քուչեն* ախպեր տղեքն են հիմնադրման օրից ռուլիտ արել, հաղթել ա Րաֆֆին (546-350):

----------

Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> գրառումները նայի… Աթեիստն էր հարցրել ու պատասխանը ստացել օրենքի մեջ բերմամբ


Սխալ ես հասկացել: Ոչ սահմանադրության մեջ, ոչ էլ ԸՕ-ում չկա տենց բան: Եթե 3 հոգի գնային ընտրության ու 2-ը ընտրեին Սերժին, Սերժը էլի հաղթելու էր: 




> Հոդված 51. Հանրապետության Նախագահն ընտրվում է Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով։ Հանրապետության Նախագահի ընտրությունը անցկացվում է նրա լիազորությունների ավարտից հիսուն օր առաջ։
> 
> Հանրապետության Նախագահ է ընտրվում այն թեկնածուն, որին կողմ է քվեարկել բոլոր թեկնածուներին կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների թվի կեսից ավելին։

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013), Աթեիստ (04.03.2013), Գեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> գրառումները նայի… Աթեիստն էր հարցրել ու պատասխանը ստացել օրենքի մեջ բերմամբ


Տրիբունն արդեն մեջբերեց ճիշտը: Քո մեջբերածն էլ չգտա: Եթե Տրիբունի մեջբերածից հետո նորից կմնաս կարծիքին, որ ճիշտ ես ասել, ապա խնդրում եմ չալարել ու նորից տեղադրել էն օրենքը, որը քեզ նման բան է ենթադրեցրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ոնց որ մեր սահմանդրության մեջ կազուս կա: Ասում ա «....որին կողմ է քվեարկել բոլոր թեկնածուներին կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների... »: Բայց էտ անտեր քվերաթերթիկում բոլորին դեմ սենց թե նենց չկա: Այսինքն, հենց մասնակցում էս ընտրություններին, ավտոմատ ինչ-որ մեկին կողմ ես, եթե քվերաթերթիկդ քո ձեռով անվավեր չես դարձնում:

----------

Hda (03.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

Հոդված 51. Հանրապետության Նախագահն ընտրվում է Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով։ Հանրապետության Նախագահի ընտրությունը անցկացվում է նրա լիազորությունների ավարտից հիսուն օր առաջ։

Հանրապետության Նախագահ է ընտրվում այն թեկնածուն, որին կողմ է քվեարկել բոլոր թեկնածուներին *կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների* թվի կեսից ավելին։ 
բա ստեղից չի հետևում, որ անվավերները հաշվի չեն առնվում, դրանք ու՞մ են կողմ քվեարկել




> Սխալ ես հասկացել: Ոչ սահմանադրության մեջ, ոչ էլ ԸՕ-ում չկա տենց բան: Եթե 3 հոգի գնային ընտրության ու 2-ը ընտրեին Սերժին, Սերժը էլի հաղթելու էր:


հա
66.6% եթե 3-րդ քվեաթերթիկը անվավեր չէր ու 100% եթե 3-րդ քվեաթերթիկը անվավեր էր: Էս ա ասածս

----------


## Գեա

> Սխալ ես հասկացել: Ոչ սահմանադրության մեջ, ոչ էլ ԸՕ-ում չկա տենց բան: Եթե 3 հոգի գնային ընտրության ու 2-ը ընտրեին Սերժին, Սերժը էլի հաղթելու էր:


 եթե էս պահը իրոք էդպես ա , ուրեմն իմ չգնալն էլ ա անիմաստ եղել, փաստորեն մարդիկ նախօրոք բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով արդեն  օրինականացրել են ընտրությունները կայացած լինելը: իսկ դա աշխարհում ընդունված ձև ա թե լոկալ բնույթ ա կրում

----------

Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոդված 51. Հանրապետության Նախագահն ընտրվում է Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով։ Հանրապետության Նախագահի ընտրությունը անցկացվում է նրա լիազորությունների ավարտից հիսուն օր առաջ։
> 
> Հանրապետության Նախագահ է ընտրվում այն թեկնածուն, որին կողմ է քվեարկել բոլոր թեկնածուներին *կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների* թվի կեսից ավելին։ 
> բա ստեղից չի հետևում, որ անվավերները հաշվի չեն առնվում, դրանք ու՞մ են կողմ քվեարկել


see above  :LOL: 

Անվավերները հաշվարկի մեջ չեն ներառվում: Այսինքն եթե անվավեր ես սարքել, ուրեմն փաստացի չես մասնակցել քվեարկությանը: Էս անգամ անվավերների իմաստը էն էր, որ վրեն բարի ցանկություններ էին գրել խիյարի, չեբուռի, ապահովի ու մնացած ազգանվեր երևույթների հետ կապված:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013), Բիձա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

բայց աչքիս ես Hda-ին սխալ էի հասկացել  :Jpit: 
Չմասնակցես, թե մասնակցես ու անվավեր սարքես (ոնց որ ես եմ արել), մի հաշիվ ա, ընտրությունների վրա որևէ ազդեցություն չես ունենում: Բայց գոնե սրտիդ ուզածը գրում ես քվեաթերթիկիդ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե էս պահը իրոք էդպես ա , ուրեմն իմ չգնալն էլ ա անիմաստ եղել, փաստորեն մարդիկ նախօրոք բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով արդեն  օրինականացրել են ընտրությունները կայացած լինելը: իսկ դա աշխարհում ընդունված ձև ա թե լոկալ բնույթ ա կրում


Ընդունված ձևերից մեկն ա, տարածված ա Եվրոպական որոշ երկրներում, քանի որ մասնակցության տոկոսը տրադիցիոն շատ ցածր ա, ու վտանգ կա, որ ընտրությունները պռոստը չեն կայանա: Բայց դա էական չի, քանի որ միջինը բնակչության կեսից մի քիչ ավելին կամովին միշտ մասնակցում ա: Հարցը նրանում ա, թե (1) իրոք իտոգում ճիշտ են ցույց տալիս մասնակիցների թիվը թե ոչ, (2)ոնց ու ով ա վերջում հաշվում էտ ձայները - հաշվիչը, թե՞ իպրեսիոնիստ գեղանկարիչը:

Տրադիցիոն ընտրական համակարգ ունեցող երկրներում մոդելը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա: Օրինակ ՄԹ-ում, կարծեմ մասնակցությունը պարտադիր ա, ու մտնում ա քո քաղաքացիական պարտավորությունների մեջ - չմասնակցությունը հետապնդվում ա օրենքով: Գերմանիայում, եթե չեմ սխալվում լրացուցիչ հարկ ես մուծում, եթե ընտրություններին չես մանսկացում:

Հ.Գ. Նոր wiki-ն նայեցի, ու ընտրություններին պարտադիր մասնակցելու համակարգով երկրների ուրիշ ցանկ ա տալիս, ու ՄԹ-ն չկա մեջը: Բայց իմ հիշելով, պիտի լիներ  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2013), Գեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Գեա

> Տրադիցիոն ընտրական համակարգ ունեցող երկրներում մոդելը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա: Օրինակ ՄԹ-ում, կարծեմ մասնակցությունը պարտադիր ա, ու մտնում ա քո քաղաքացիական պարտավորությունների մեջ - չմասնակցությունը հետապնդվում ա օրենքով: Գերմանիայում, եթե չեմ սխալվում լրացուցիչ հարկ ես մուծում, եթե ընտրություններին չես մանսկացում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նոր wiki-ն նայեցի, ու ընտրություններին պարտադիր մասնակցելու համակարգով երկրների ուրիշ ցանկ ա տալիս, ու ՄԹ-ն չկա մեջը: Բայց իմ հիշելով, պիտի լիներ


 Հազար ներեղություն ,ՄԹ-ն ինչ ա ՞... :Blush: 
ու մի վերջին օֆթոփ, մեղա մեղա , փաստորեն սենց սարսափ էլ կա, որ կարող ա մեր գլխին թափվի՞, իշխանությունները կարող ա էս ընտրություններից դասեր քաղեն, ու ընտրություններին չգնալը դարձնեն քրեական հանցագործություն, իսկ որ ավելի վատ ա տուգանքներ դնեն , ու էս անգամ, Մոզամբիկում էլ լինես , պետք ա վազելով գաս , ընտրության մասնակցես, որ տունդ աճուրդի չհանեն տուգանքի տեղ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հազար ներեղություն ,ՄԹ-ն ինչ ա ՞...
> ..


Միացյալ Թագավորություն, կոպիտ ասած Անգլիա  :Smile:

----------

Գեա (03.03.2013)

----------


## John

> բայց աչքիս ես Hda-ին սխալ էի հասկացել 
> Չմասնակցես, թե մասնակցես ու անվավեր սարքես (ոնց որ ես եմ արել), մի հաշիվ ա, ընտրությունների վրա որևէ ազդեցություն չես ունենում: Բայց գոնե սրտիդ ուզածը գրում ես քվեաթերթիկիդ


+ մասնակիցների տոկոսն ես ավելացնում  :Smile:

----------

Hda (03.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> բայց աչքիս ես Hda-ին սխալ էի հասկացել 
> Չմասնակցես, թե մասնակցես ու անվավեր սարքես (ոնց որ ես եմ արել), մի հաշիվ ա, ընտրությունների վրա որևէ ազդեցություն չես ունենում: Բայց գոնե սրտիդ ուզածը գրում ես քվեաթերթիկիդ


օրինակներ բերեմ, մի քանի անգամ կարդա, որ լավ հասկանաս գրածս հետո կշարունակենք

 1) քեզ համար ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ով կլինի, թքած ունես՝ այդ դեպքում հնարավոր տարբերակները
     ա) չես գնում ընտրության
      բ) գնում ես անվավեր ես սարքում
      գ) յաբախտի ընտրում ես մեկին
երեք տարբերակից որն էլ անես *ճիշտ* կլինես, քո պահանջները բավարարված են-քանզի թքած ունես

2) *հաստատ ուզում ես* սս-ին  ընտրես
   ա) գնում ընտրում ես
   մնացած տարբերակները անտրամաբանական չասեմ, պարզապես քեզ չեն ձեռ տալիս

3) *հաստատ չես ուզում*  սս-ին ընտրես
   ա) ընտրում ես յաբախտի ում կուզես բացի իրանից: 3)-ի դեպքում իրանք են շահագրգված անվավեր սարքել սս-ի տոկոսները մեծացնելու համար-էտ հո թվաբանություն ա, չես վճի: Այսինքն իրանց դժվար գործը դու կամավոր քո վրա ես վերցնում ու 2-րդ փուլը ընդհանրապես ջուրն ա ընկնում:

Մինչ պատասխանելդ հստակեցրու որ խմբի մասին է խոսքը որ թյուրիմացություն չլինի
1) ից բացի այլ տարբերակում լոգիկա չեմ տեսնում անվավեր սարքելու, իսկ եթե 1)-ի մեջ ես, էս թեման վոոբշե կարելի ա չմտնել, կամ գոնե գրություն չանել

----------


## Hda

> Ու ոնց որ մեր սահմանդրության մեջ կազուս կա: Ասում ա «....որին կողմ է քվեարկել բոլոր թեկնածուներին կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների... »: Բայց էտ անտեր քվերաթերթիկում բոլորին դեմ սենց թե նենց չկա: Այսինքն, հենց մասնակցում էս ընտրություններին, ավտոմատ ինչ-որ մեկին կողմ ես, եթե քվերաթերթիկդ քո ձեռով անվավեր չես դարձնում:


մոտենում ես, մի քիչ էլ որ խորանաս լրիվ կհասկանաս ինձ
  ամփոփեմ մի նախադասությամբ՝ եթե Ա-ին չես ուզում, ավելի լավ ա Բ,Գ,Դ,Ե..... ին ընտրես կամ չգնաս: Անվավեր սարքելով Ա-ին ես օգուտ տալիս:

p.s.
կազուս չկա: Հասկացվում է, որ անվավեր թերթիկները հաշվի չեն առնվում, ինչը Չուկ-ը ուզում ա, որ բառացի գրած ցույց տամ:

----------


## Hda

> Տրիբունն արդեն մեջբերեց ճիշտը: *Քո մեջբերածն էլ չգտա:* Եթե Տրիբունի մեջբերածից հետո նորից կմնաս կարծիքին, որ ճիշտ ես ասել, ապա խնդրում եմ չալարել ու նորից տեղադրել էն օրենքը, որը քեզ նման բան է ենթադրեցրել:


խնդրեմ

----------


## Chuk

> օրինակներ բերեմ, մի քանի անգամ կարդա, որ լավ հասկանաս գրածս հետո կշարունակենք
> 
>  1) քեզ համար ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ով կլինի, թքած ունես՝ այդ դեպքում հնարավոր տարբերակները
>      ա) չես գնում ընտրության
>       բ) գնում ես անվավեր ես սարքում
>       գ) յաբախտի ընտրում ես մեկին
> երեք տարբերակից որն էլ անես *ճիշտ* կլինես, քո պահանջները բավարարված են-քանզի թքած ունես
> 
> 2) *հաստատ ուզում ես* սս-ին  ընտրես
> ...


Եթե մտածեցիր, որ սաղ հնարավոր տարբերակները շարադրել ես, ուրեմն սխալվել ես  :Smile: 
Կոնկրետ իմ տարբերակը շատ պարզ էր. ես գիտեի, որ իմ գնալ-չգնալով որևէ խնդիր չի լուծվում: Լավ, չէին նկարի 60 տոկոս մասնակցություն, կնկարեին 55, 50, 45 տոկոս մասնակցություն: Չնայած մեկա 60-ի շուրջն էին նկարելու: Ու իմ խնդիրն էր ընդամենը թույլ չտալ, որ հանկարծ իմ քվեաթերթիկը օգտագործվի (որովհետև չես կարող բացառել, որ չգնալուդ դեպքում չեն օգտագործի) ու միաժամանակ սրտիս ուզածը գրել, որ գոնե քվեաթերթիկները թերթելուց մի հատ բարոյական չափալախ ուտեին: Շատ քիչ ա, բայց չեղածից ավել  ա  :Wink: 

Ու բնականաբար որևէ շանս չունեի նենց անել, որ ընտրությունները չկայանային, կամ որ Սերժիկը «չընտրվեր»  :Wink: 

Էնպես որ տարբերակներդ սարքելուց էնքան բան ես բաց թողել, որ էլ ասելու չի  :Wink:

----------


## Hda

> Ուրեմն նոր նայեցի էս մանրամասն արդյունքները: Մեր ընտանիքը երկու մասի ա բաժանված, կեսն Արաբկիրում ա քվերակում, կեսը Զեյթունում: Նայեցի տենամ, ոնց են մեր տեղամասերը քվերակել: Ուրեմն Արաբկիրում, որտեղ *մեր ողջ բակը* դասատու ու դասախոս են եղել սովետի վախտերից, հաղթել ա Սերժը (441-550): Իսկ Զեյթունում, որտեղ *մեր սաղ քուչեն* ախպեր տղեքն են հիմնադրման օրից ռուլիտ արել, հաղթել ա Րաֆֆին (546-350):


չէ, Արաբկիրում ընդհանուր հաշվով հաղթել  ում ժողովուրդն ա ընտրել:
Փաստորեն 4/10 ից ես  :Smile:

----------


## Hda

> Եթե մտածեցիր, որ սաղ հնարավոր տարբերակները շարադրել ես, ուրեմն սխալվել ես 
> Կոնկրետ իմ տարբերակը շատ պարզ էր. ես գիտեի, որ իմ գնալ-չգնալով որևէ խնդիր չի լուծվում: Լավ, չէին նկարի 60 տոկոս մասնակցություն, կնկարեին 55, 50, 45 տոկոս մասնակցություն: Չնայած մեկա 60-ի շուրջն էին նկարելու: Ու իմ խնդիրն էր ընդամենը թույլ չտալ, որ հանկարծ իմ քվեաթերթիկը օգտագործվի (որովհետև չես կարող բացառել, որ չգնալուդ դեպքում չեն օգտագործի) ու միաժամանակ սրտիս ուզածը գրել, որ գոնե քվեաթերթիկները թերթելուց մի հատ բարոյական չափալախ ուտեին: Շատ քիչ ա, բայց չեղածից ավել  ա 
> 
> Ու բնականաբար որևէ շանս չունեի նենց անել, որ ընտրությունները չկայանային, կամ որ Սերժիկը «չընտրվեր» 
> 
> Էնպես որ տարբերակներդ սարքելուց էնքան բան ես բաց թողել, որ էլ ասելու չի


ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ բոլոր տարբերակները ներկայացրել եմ: Խոսքը կտուրը գցելու փոխարեն - խնդրել էի չէ՞ կոնկրետ հայտնես գրագումիցդ առաջ, որ տարբերակն ենք քննարկում, դու էլ քո տարբերակը գրի, այլ ոչ լպտ-ի նման յան տուր: Էլի ուշ չի: Կարաս գրես- 4) նստել կոֆե խմել ու տենց  1987 տարբերակ ու տես դրանցից որը իմ տարբերակներին շարունուկություն կհանդիսանա: Իսկ սրտիդ ուզածը կարծում եմ այստեղ քեզ ոչ-ոք չի արգելում գրել- դեմոկրատ ֆորում ենք չէ՞: Հեն ա Րաֆֆուն ինչի հետ ասես չհամեմատեցիր- մոլոդեց… Պտի Րաֆֆին անպայման մեր ֆորումից լիներ, որ էտ խոսքերիդ համար ինքդ քեզ արգելափակեիր...

----------


## Chuk

> ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ բոլոր տարբերակները ներկայացրել եմ: Խոսքը կտուրը գցելու փոխարեն - խնդրել էի չէ՞ կոնկրետ հայտնես գրագումիցդ առաջ, որ տարբերակն ենք քննարկում, դու էլ քո տարբերակը գրի, այլ ոչ լպտ-ի նման յան տուր: Էլի ուշ չի: Կարաս գրես- 4) նստել կոֆե խմել ու տենց  1987 տարբերակ ու տես դրանցից որը իմ տարբերակներին շարունուկություն կհանդիսանա: Իսկ սրտիդ ուզածը կարծում եմ այստեղ քեզ ոչ-ոք չի արգելում գրել- դեմոկրատ ֆորում ենք չէ՞: Հեն ա Րաֆֆուն ինչի հետ ասես չհամեմատեցիր- մոլոդեց… Պտի Րաֆֆին անպայման մեր ֆորումից լիներ, որ էտ խոսքերիդ համար ինքդ քեզ արգելափակեիր...


Երբ որ գրածս կհասկանաս, կարաս նորից գրես, քննարկենք: Առանց հասկանալուդ՝ անիմաստ ա:

----------


## Hda

> Երբ որ գրածս կհասկանաս, կարաս նորից գրես, քննարկենք: Առանց հասկանալուդ՝ անիմաստ ա:


ակնհայտ ա ,որ անհասկացությունը քո կողմից ա:
սրա առաջի ընտրությունն էլ թվաբանության իմաստով նմանատիպ անցավ:Էն վախտ էլ բարոյական չափալախով բավարարվեցի՞ր, թե՞ անվավեր սարքելը էս ընտրության նորարարությունդ էր: Հանձնախմբի անդամը գրիչը ձեռին, որ վերցնում ա թերթիկը ու կարդումա մտքում ՐՀ անունը ու տուտ ժե խաչ ա քաշում նոր բարձրաձայն հայտարարում անվավեր (թե՞ չգիտեիր անվավեր ոնց են դարձնում), այ էտ քո ասած չափալախն ա տալիս, թե ու՞մ ինքդ եզրակացրա, քանի որ ուղակի գրածներս չես ուզում հասկանալու տաս: Արդյունքում բոլոր գիտակցաբար անվավերները չափալախ են ճիշտ քվեաթերթիկները լրացնողներին, բացի վերջնական արդյունքում ամենաշատ ձայն հավաքողից, թե՞ վստահ էիր, որ սս-ն ամենաշատը չի հավաքելու ու իրան վնաս տվեցիր  :LOL: 
մեջբերած գրառումս որ մի անգամ էլ կարդաս, թվերով գրել եմ բացածդ հարցման արդյունքները ինչպիսին կլինեն հոդվածին համաձայն հաշվարկելիս: Հարցումդ էլ, որ բացել էիր պիտի հնարավորինս մոդելացնեիր ՀՀ-ում գործող ձևին: Այսինքն վերջին երկու կետը, եթե ոչ ավելորդ՝ ապա առնվազն տոկոսները հաշվարկելիս հաշվի չի պիտի առնեիր: Մեկը ես,մինչև հարցման փակվելը չկողմնորոշվեցի-ու չմասնակցեցի, իսկ եթե անվավերի տակ քվեարկեի ու թվաբանությունն էլ ոչ թե քո ձևով այլ օրենսդրության համապատասխան իրականացվեր՝ ավտոմատ ՐՀ-ի տոկոսն էի ավելացնելու: ստացվում ա, որ անվավերները ջուր են լցնում մաքսիմալի ջրաղացին, այ էսի չափալախ ա մյուսների օգտին քվեարկածներին: Առավոտվանից հազար ձև ու օրինակով ասածս եմ բացատրում: Անկախ նրանից ճիշտ եմ թե չէ, գոնե հիմա հասկացար ասածս: Եթե հա, կարաս  շարունակես մինչ այդ կոնկրետ հարցերիս կոնկրետ պատասխանելով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չէ, Արաբկիրում ընդհանուր հաշվով հաղթել  ում ժողովուրդն ա ընտրել:
> Փաստորեն 4/10 ից ես


Հա, 4/10-ն ա մերը: Փաստորեն Արաբկիրի մասշտաբով մեր թաղերն ամենատխուրն են ..  :Sad:  Չնայած տենց էլ երևի պիտի լիներ - մեր շենքից մարդիկ կային, որ էն մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին, որ լույսը երկու ժամից ավել էին միացնում, զանգում բողոքում էին  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> ակնհայտ ա ,որ անհասկացությունը քո կողմից ա:
> սրա առաջի ընտրությունն էլ թվաբանության իմաստով նմանատիպ անցավ:Էն վախտ էլ բարոյական չափալախով բավարարվեցի՞ր, թե՞ անվավեր սարքելը էս ընտրության նորարարությունդ էր: Հանձնախմբի անդամը գրիչը ձեռին, որ վերցնում ա թերթիկը ու կարդումա մտքում ՐՀ անունը ու տուտ ժե խաչ ա քաշում նոր բարձրաձայն հայտարարում անվավեր (թե՞ չգիտեիր անվավեր ոնց են դարձնում), այ էտ քո ասած չափալախն ա տալիս, թե ու՞մ ինքդ եզրակացրա, քանի որ ուղակի գրածներս չես ուզում հասկանալու տաս: Արդյունքում բոլոր գիտակցաբար անվավերները չափալախ են ճիշտ քվեաթերթիկները լրացնողներին, բացի վերջնական արդյունքում ամենաշատ ձայն հավաքողից, թե՞ վստահ էիր, որ սս-ն ամենաշատը չի հավաքելու ու իրան վնաս տվեցիր 
> մեջբերած գրառումս որ մի անգամ էլ կարդաս, թվերով գրել եմ բացածդ հարցման արդյունքները ինչպիսին կլինեն հոդվածին համաձայն հաշվարկելիս: Հարցումդ էլ, որ բացել էիր պիտի հնարավորինս մոդելացնեիր ՀՀ-ում գործող ձևին: Այսինքն վերջին երկու կետը, եթե ոչ ավելորդ՝ ապա առնվազն տոկոսները հաշվարկելիս հաշվի չի պիտի առնեիր: Մեկը ես,մինչև հարցման փակվելը չկողմնորոշվեցի-ու չմասնակցեցի, իսկ եթե անվավերի տակ քվեարկեի ու թվաբանությունն էլ ոչ թե քո ձևով այլ օրենսդրության համապատասխան իրականացվեր՝ ավտոմատ ՐՀ-ի տոկոսն էի ավելացնելու: ստացվում ա, որ անվավերները ջուր են լցնում մաքսիմալի ջրաղացին, այ էսի չափալախ ա մյուսների օգտին քվեարկածներին: Առավոտվանից հազար ձև ու օրինակով ասածս եմ բացատրում: Անկախ նրանից ճիշտ եմ թե չէ, գոնե հիմա հասկացար ասածս: Եթե հա, կարաս  շարունակես մինչ այդ կոնկրետ հարցերիս կոնկրետ պատասխանելով:


Hda ջան, քո խաթեր մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ: 

Ուրեմն քո տրամաբանությունը հասկացա: Ու չեմ ասում սխալ տրամաբանություն ա, չէ, գոյության իրավունք ունի: Իսկ հիմա արի խնդրին նայենք ուրիշ ուղղությամբ:

Մի քանի ինֆո.
1. Շատ դեպքերում Րաֆֆի կամ այլ թեկնածուի օգտին քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկը դրվել է Սերժիկի տրցակի վրա:
2. Շատ դեպքերում մարդը չի գնացել քվեարկության, բայց իր տեղը քվեարկվել է:

Էս երկուսը բավարար ա հասկանալու համար, որ եթե գնացիր ու քվեարկեցիր կամ եթե չգնացիր, ուրեմն ինչ-որ կերպ խանգարել ես իրանց: Բնավ:


Իշխանությունը հրաշալի գիտեր, թե քանիսն են մասնակցելու ընտրությանը ու ապահովել էր այնպիսի մասնակցությունը, իր առաջին փուլով հաղթի, դա ոնց էր արել, էս գրառման մեջ չեմ քննարկի: 

Հետևաբար բոլոր երեք դեպքերը
1. Գնում ու ընտրում ես Սերժից բացի որևէ մեկին,
2. Գնում ու անվավեր ես սարքում,
3. Չես գնում
Իրար համարժեք էին: Այո՛, փաստացի նախորդ ընտրություններին են էլ էդպես եղել, ուրիշ հարց, որ ես նախորդում ունեի ֆավորիտ թեկնածու ՊԼՅՈՒՍ որոշակի հույս, դրա համար ընտրել ես վերևի երեք տարբերակներին առաջինը, ոչ թե երկրորդը:

Եթե ես գնայի ու ընտրեի Րաֆֆիին, կիմանայի, որ ուրեմն իշխանությունը «2 հոգի» ավելի ա բերելու: «2 հոգին» չակերտների մեջ, որտև դրանք կարող ա իրական մարդիկ չլինեին, կամ ասենք լինեին 3 տարբերակներն ընտրածներից՝ չգնացածներից մեկը:

Որևէ կերպ էս անգամ քվեարկության արդյունքի վրա ազդել հնարավոր չէր (ես տոկոսները, թե մասնակցության, թե թեկնածուների ստացած մոտավոր տոկոսները գուշակելով մի քանի գրազ շահել եմ օրինակ), նենց որ քո թեկուզ տրամաբանությունից ոչ զուրկ տեսակետն էս անգամ առոչինչ ա: 

հ.գ. Ակումբի հարցումը ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ պրոյեկտել ընտրությունների վրա, այն ընդամենը ակումբցիների տրամադրվածությունը ցույց տալու համար է, էդ թվում տեսնելու համար, թե քանի տոկոսն է, որ չի ուզել մասնակցել ընտրությանը կամ անվավեր սարքել: Սա քվեաթերթիկ չէր  :Wink:

----------


## Hda

> Հա, 4/10-ն ա մերը: Փաստորեն Արաբկիրի մասշտաբով մեր թաղերն ամենատխուրն են ..  Չնայած տենց էլ երևի պիտի լիներ - մեր շենքից մարդիկ կային, որ էն մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին, որ լույսը երկու ժամից ավել էին միացնում, զանգում բողոքում էին


դուխդ տեղը պահի, կեցցե Արաբկիրը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> p.s.
> կազուս չկա: Հասկացվում է, որ անվավեր թերթիկները հաշվի չեն առնվում, ինչը Չուկ-ը ուզում ա, որ բառացի գրած ցույց տամ:


Կազուս ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ էն, որ եթե մի բանը ասում ա «բոլոր թեկնածուներին կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների թիվ», էտ ենթադրում ա, որ պետք ա լիներ նաև «բոլոր թեկնածուներին դեմ քվեարկած ընտրողների թիվ»: Իսկ մենք բոլորին դեմ չունենք: Այսինքն, եթե «բոլորին դեմ» հասկացուցությունը քվերաթերթիկում չկա, էտ դեպքում ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «բոլորին կողմ»-ը: Էս դեպքում «բոլորին կողմը» փաստորեն նշանակում ա «բոլոր մասնակցածները» հանած անվավերները: Բայց քանի որ «անվավեր քվե» հասկացություն սահմանդրության մեջ չկա, տակը փաստացի միայն հասկացվում ա «բոլոր մասնակցածները»: Էս ա կազուսը: 

Եթե չեմ սխալվում դեռ մի քանի ընտրություն առաջ «բոլորին դեմ»-ը կար: Հետո հանեցին, ու ահագին խոսակցություններ կար, որ դա հակասահմանադրական ա:

----------

Hda (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանի իրական պրոբլեմը հիմա մարդասպան , օլիգարխ կոչված հանցագործներնն են:
> նրանց քիչ քիչ Սերժը կզացնում ա: ու ինչով ա իմ դուրը գալիս իրա տակտիկան, որ օգտագործում ա հենց էտ հանցագործների սխալները, ու ոչ թե ինքն ա նախահարձակ լինում: մի տեսակ *քուն*ֆուի տակտիկա ա 
> նեմեցին բռնացրեց իրա մարդասպանության վրա ու բավականին չոքացրեց /դեմ չեք չէ՞ որ ասեմ դեպուտատությունից ինքը զրկեց /: լրիվ կապերը թողած, գյումեցիներին սոված փորով սրտկացրած- ակադեմիկոս Վարդանչիկին իրա լրիվ կազվով չոքածցեց , իրա մարդասպան  տղեն էլ օղակը վզին ա  արդեն ... Էն սյունիքի "արծիվ" Սուրոյին հայ-հայ էր անելու-  էն կնգա հաշվով, հազիվ պլստաց...   Էն գենեռալի սինուս ա թե կոսինուս ա--- էն էջմիածինցի 2 ուռած գլուխներից ծպտուն չի հելնում: Արտաշատում մուկենք  արդեն սկսել են խանությում կասայի աշխատողի հետ Դուքով խոսալ, ու կարմիր լույսը չհատել ... 
> ...
> էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրա շնորհիվ Արցաքը ազատված Սյամոից, ով հիմա ինչքան գիտեն , անգամ Հայաստանից ա փախած ... 
> ...
> ճիշտ ա, լավ հասկանում եմ, որ էս ամենը շատ դժվար ա հասկանալ հենց Հայաստանում ապրելով: երբ որ կյանքը կարծես թե կանգնած ա... բայց իրականում բազիսային լիքը խնդիրներ ա լուծվում:
> ինչ՞ իմանաս, կարող ա վաղը մյուսին մի հատ "պռապուսկատ" էլ պեսոկն ու դոդը անեն: Սերժը սպասում ա... մենք էլ սպասենք, եթե չենք ուզում որ հասատանը վերածվի մի մեծ տեցի կռուգի 
>  ...
> ...


Դիվ, ոնց ա որ դու տեսնում ես էն, ինչը Հայաստանում ապրողներս չենք տեսնում: Գնամ աչքերս մի հատ էլ ստուգեմ, ի՞նչ ա  :LOL: 

Ապեր, ոչ նեմեցն ա կզած, ոչ վառթանչիգը, ոչ էլ էջմիծինցի գեներալները: Ի՞նչ կազելու մասին ա խոսքը, եթե Սերժը մի տարի առաջ էտ սաղին դեպուատ սարքեց: Դեպուտատ դառան դաժե նրանք, ովքեր կյանքում դեպուտատ չէին դառել: Հենց նույն էջմիածինցի գելխեղդը քեզ օրինակ: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էջմիածինցի գելխեղդի տղեն վերջերս նաև Էջմիածնի քաղաքապետ ա դառել: 

Ընգեր, հավատս չի գալիս, որ դու քո գրածներին հավատում ես:

----------

Բիձա (04.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Hda ջան, քո խաթեր մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ:


մեռսի





> Ուրեմն քո տրամաբանությունը հասկացա: Ու չեմ ասում սխալ տրամաբանություն ա, չէ, գոյության իրավունք ունի: Իսկ հիմա արի խնդրին նայենք ուրիշ ուղղությամբ:
> 
> Մի քանի ինֆո.
> 1. Շատ դեպքերում Րաֆֆի կամ այլ թեկնածուի օգտին քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկը դրվել է Սերժիկի տրցակի վրա:
> 2. Շատ դեպքերում մարդը չի գնացել քվեարկության, բայց իր տեղը քվեարկվել է:


 էս երկու դեպքն էլ հետաքննության միջոցով բացահայտվող են, որպես կանխամտածված հանցագործություն ու պատասխանա տվող պիտի լինի:




> Էս երկուսը բավարար ա հասկանալու համար, որ եթե գնացիր ու քվեարկեցիր կամ եթե չգնացիր, ուրեմն ինչ-որ կերպ խանգարել ես իրանց: Բնավ:


 Չե՞ս ընդունում, որ ետ դեպքում ստիպում ես իրանց, որ քրեական խախտում անեն ու դա ցանկության դեպքում բացահայտվող ա, եթե ոչ կատարողին, ապա գոնե երևույթը:Իկս անվավերը առանց շառ-փորձանքի հանգիստ դուրս ա գալիս արանքից: Տարբերություն չկա՞





> Իշխանությունը հրաշալի գիտեր, թե քանիսն են մասնակցելու ընտրությանը ու ապահովել էր այնպիսի մասնակցությունը, իր առաջին փուլով հաղթի, դա ոնց էր արել, էս գրառման մեջ չեմ քննարկի:


 Համամիտ եմ




> Հետևաբար բոլոր երեք դեպքերը
> 1. Գնում ու ընտրում ես Սերժից բացի որևէ մեկին,
> 2. Գնում ու անվավեր ես սարքում,
> 3. Չես գնում
> Իրար համարժեք էին:


 ոչ համարժեքությունը վերևում ասեցի, 1 և 3-ի դեպքում ահավոր ռիսկի տակ են մտնում:Եթե անվավեր ես սարքել դու խոսալու տեղ չունես, ու՞մ- ի՞նչ բողոքես: 




> Այո՛, փաստացի նախորդ ընտրություններին են էլ էդպես եղել, ուրիշ հարց, որ ես նախորդում ունեի ֆավորիտ թեկնածու ՊԼՅՈՒՍ որոշակի հույս, դրա համար ընտրել ես վերևի երեք տարբերակներին առաջինը, ոչ թե երկրորդը:


 ինչը լրիվ ճիշտ եմ համարում: Հիմա ֆավորիտդ չկա, ենթադրե՞մ որ հույսդ էլ: 



> Եթե ես գնայի ու ընտրեի Րաֆֆիին, կիմանայի, որ ուրեմն իշխանությունը «2 հոգի» ավելի ա բերելու: «2 հոգին» չակերտների մեջ, որտև դրանք կարող ա իրական մարդիկ չլինեին, կամ ասենք լինեին 3 տարբերակներն ընտրածներից՝ չգնացածներից մեկը:


 հասկանում մտածելակերպդ, բայց անվավեր սարքելով էտ նույն ասածներդ չլինելու երաշխիքը ունե՞ս




> Որևէ կերպ էս անգամ քվեարկության արդյունքի վրա ազդել հնարավոր չէր (ես տոկոսները, թե մասնակցության, թե թեկնածուների ստացած մոտավոր տոկոսները գուշակելով մի քանի գրազ շահել եմ օրինակ),


Էտ ել եմ համաձայն, քանի որ իմ առաջարկած ընտրական տեխնոլոգիաներից ոչ մեկը չի կիռարվում (նույնիսկ քսան տարի առաջ մասնակցածս եվրոպական ընտրությունների ձևերը մերոնք չտեսնելու են տալիս): Գրազի մոմենտով էլ գրել եմ-դու 55-65 էիր ասում, ես 62կոնկրետ, որ մեկիս ասածն ա ինչ չափով էտքան էլ էական չի, ցավոք երկուսս էլ ճիշտ դուրս եկանք, որ ավելի խորանանք դու 100%-ով: 



> նենց որ քո թեկուզ տրամաբանությունից ոչ զուրկ տեսակետն էս անգամ առոչինչ ա:


ամեն դեպքում հարկավոր է ամեն ինչ անել, որ տրամաբանություը հաղթանակի



> հ.գ. Ակումբի հարցումը ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ պրոյեկտել ընտրությունների վրա, այն ընդամենը ակումբցիների տրամադրվածությունը ցույց տալու համար է, էդ թվում տեսնելու համար, թե քանի տոկոսն է, որ չի ուզել մասնակցել ընտրությանը կամ անվավեր սարքել: Սա քվեաթերթիկ չէր


Սա պարզապես կարծիք/խորհուրդ ընդունիր, որ էսքան չխորանայինք սկի չէի էլ արտահայտվի  :Smile: 

հ.գ 
գրազը մասսայական ա թե՞ խիստ գաղտնի: Պատրաստ եմ մասնակցել նաև որպես կրված կողմ  :Drinks:

----------


## Hda

> Կազուս ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ էն, որ եթե մի բանը ասում ա «բոլոր թեկնածուներին կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների թիվ», էտ ենթադրում ա, որ պետք ա լիներ նաև «բոլոր թեկնածուներին դեմ քվեարկած ընտրողների թիվ»: Իսկ մենք բոլորին դեմ չունենք: Այսինքն, եթե «բոլորին դեմ» հասկացուցությունը քվերաթերթիկում չկա, էտ դեպքում ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «բոլորին կողմ»-ը: Էս դեպքում «բոլորին կողմը» փաստորեն նշանակում ա «բոլոր մասնակցածները» հանած անվավերները: Բայց քանի որ «անվավեր քվե» հասկացություն սահմանդրության մեջ չկա, տակը փաստացի միայն հասկացվում ա «բոլոր մասնակցածները»: Էս ա կազուսը: 
> 
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում դեռ մի քանի ընտրություն առաջ «բոլորին դեմ»-ը կար: Հետո հանեցին, ու ահագին խոսակցություններ կար, որ դա հակասահմանադրական ա:


չես սխալվում, իսկ հոդվածի լղոզած լինելը ես ել եմ ասել, պարզապես դու կազուս բնութագրեցիր

----------

Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Դիվ, ոնց ա որ դու տեսնում ես էն, ինչը Հայաստանում ապրողներս չենք տեսնում: Գնամ աչքերս մի հատ էլ ստուգեմ, ի՞նչ ա 
> 
> Ապեր, ոչ նեմեցն ա կզած, ոչ վառթանչիգը, ոչ էլ էջմիծինցի գեներալները: Ի՞նչ կազելու մասին ա խոսքը, եթե Սերժը մի տարի առաջ էտ սաղին դեպուատ սարքեց: Դեպուտատ դառան դաժե նրանք, ովքեր կյանքում դեպուտատ չէին դառել: Հենց նույն էջմիածինցի գելխեղդը քեզ օրինակ: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էջմիածինցի գելխեղդի տղեն վերջերս նաև Էջմիածնի քաղաքապետ ա դառել: 
> 
> Ընգեր, հավատս չի գալիս, որ դու քո գրածներին հավատում ես:


այ կազուսը էս ա  :LOL:

----------


## Hda

> Ու ոնց որ մեր սահմանդրության մեջ կազուս կա: Ասում ա «....որին կողմ է քվեարկել բոլոր թեկնածուներին կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների... »: Բայց էտ անտեր քվերաթերթիկում բոլորին դեմ սենց թե նենց չկա: Այսինքն, հենց մասնակցում էս ընտրություններին, ավտոմատ ինչ-որ մեկին կողմ ես, եթե քվերաթերթիկդ քո ձեռով անվավեր չես դարձնում:


Տրիբուն ախպեր, ներողություն պիտի խնդրեմ, հա լավ էլ կազուս ա




> Հոդված 92.  Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի որոշումը Հանրապետության Նախագահ ընտրվելու մասին
> 
> 1. Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը որոշում է ընդունում այն թեկնածուի` Հանրապետության Նախագահ ընտրվելու մասին, որին կողմ է քվեարկել *բոլոր թեկնածուներին կողմ քվեարկած ընտրողների* թվի կեսից ավելին:


2 թեկնածու
10քվեաթերթիկ   1-ն թեկնածու 4 կողմ,  2-րդ թեկնածու  0 ձայն, 6 անվավեր - արդյունքում ընտրվեց  100% կամ
10քվեաթերթիկ   1-ն թեկնածու 4 կողմ,  2-րդ թեկնածու 1  ձայն,  5 անվավեր - արդյունքում ընտրվեց  80%





> 2. Մեկ թեկնածու քվեարկվելու դեպքում նա ընտրվում է, եթե կողմ է քվեարկել *քվեարկության մասնակիցների* կեսից ավելին:


1 թեկնածու
10քվեաթերթիկ    4 կողմ,  , 6 անվավեր  արդյունքում չընտրվեց   :LOL: 

Չուկ, փաստորեն մի թեկնածուի դեպքում լավ էլ կաշխատի սիստեմդ  :Wink:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ազատության հրապարակում ժամը 20:00-ին նախատեսված «Բերքլին 60-ականներում» վավերագրական ֆիլմի դիտումը
հետաձգվեց ոստիկանների միջամտության պատճառով:

Նախ` քաղաքապետարանի ներկայացուցիչը պատրաստակամություն հայտնեց թույլ տալ կինոդիտումն անցկացնել Օպերայի և թատրոնի շենքում` չբացառելով նաև
բացօթյա կինոդիտման օրինականությունը:

Ապա քաղաքացիներին մոտեցան մի խումբ ոստիկաններ,
ովքեր, մեջբերելով խաղաղ հավաքների անցկացման մասին օրենքը, թույլ խոչընդոտեցին միացնել հոսանքն ու սկսել կինոդիտումը:

Քաղաքացիները պայքարում էին` հոսանքի լարը ոստիկանի ձեռքից ազատելու համար: Համաձայնելով, որ հավաքվածների թիվը 300-ի չի հասնում, ոստիկանները տեղի տվեցին, և կինոդիտումը սկսվեց Սպենդիարյանի արձանի մոտ:

Ֆիլմի մեկնարկից քիչ անց ոստիկանները կրկին բանակցությունների հրավիրեցին կինոդիտման
կազմակերպիչներին` բացատրելով, որ ակցիան կարող է վտանգ ներկայացնել ճարտաարապետական
հուշարձան հանդիսացող Օպերայի շենքի համար:

Հիշեցնենք, որ կինոդիտումը կազմակերպել էին մի խումբ ուսանողներ: Ֆիլմը պատմում է 60-ականներին ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի ունեցած ուսանողական հեղափոխության մասին:
Այս պահին կինոդիտումը շարունակվում է Ազատության հրապարակում

աղբյուր

Հ.Գ. Էրեխեքի ձեռքից հոսանքի լարը վերցրել են որ ո՞ւր մցնեն

----------

Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի շտաբը կդիմի Սահմանադրական դատարան

----------

Chuk (04.03.2013), Rammstein (04.03.2013), Tig (04.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013), Win Wolf (04.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.03.2013), Հայկօ (04.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (04.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> մեռսի


Խնդրեմ



> էս երկու դեպքն էլ հետաքննության միջոցով բացահայտվող են, որպես կանխամտածված հանցագործություն ու պատասխանա տվող պիտի լինի:


լոլ




> Չե՞ս ընդունում, որ ետ դեպքում ստիպում ես իրանց, որ քրեական խախտում անեն ու դա ցանկության դեպքում բացահայտվող ա, եթե ոչ կատարողին, ապա գոնե երևույթը:Իկս անվավերը առանց շառ-փորձանքի հանգիստ դուրս ա գալիս արանքից: Տարբերություն չկա՞


լոլ



> Համամիտ եմ


 :Smile: 




> ոչ համարժեքությունը վերևում ասեցի, 1 և 3-ի դեպքում ահավոր ռիսկի տակ են մտնում:Եթե անվավեր ես սարքել դու խոսալու տեղ չունես, ու՞մ- ի՞նչ բողոքես:


լոլ




> ինչը լրիվ ճիշտ եմ համարում: Հիմա ֆավորիտդ չկա, ենթադրե՞մ որ հույսդ էլ: 
>  հասկանում մտածելակերպդ, բայց անվավեր սարքելով էտ նույն ասածներդ չլինելու երաշխիքը ունե՞ս


 Ստեղ մի քիչ հստակեցնեմ, թե հույս ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Ես ընդամենը ցավով արձանագրում եմ, որ չենք կարողացել մեխանիզմներ ստեղծել խախտումների դեմն առնելու:




> Էտ ել եմ համաձայն, քանի որ իմ առաջարկած ընտրական տեխնոլոգիաներից ոչ մեկը չի կիռարվում (նույնիսկ քսան տարի առաջ մասնակցածս եվրոպական ընտրությունների ձևերը մերոնք չտեսնելու են տալիս): Գրազի մոմենտով էլ գրել եմ-դու 55-65 էիր ասում, ես 62կոնկրետ, որ մեկիս ասածն ա ինչ չափով էտքան էլ էական չի, ցավոք երկուսս էլ ճիշտ դուրս եկանք, որ ավելի խորանանք դու 100%-ով:


լոլ




> ամեն դեպքում հարկավոր է ամեն ինչ անել, որ տրամաբանություը հաղթանակի


  լոլ




> Սա պարզապես կարծիք/խորհուրդ ընդունիր, որ էսքան չխորանայինք սկի չէի էլ արտահայտվի


 :Smile: 



> հ.գ 
> գրազը մասսայական ա թե՞ խիստ գաղտնի: Պատրաստ եմ մասնակցել նաև որպես կրված կողմ


Գրազերն անհատական էին: Միասին խմելուն միշտ կողմ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Ինչպես ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում, տենց էլ Րաֆֆիի, թքել եմմ բարգավաճի հետ համագործակցող բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչների, կուսակցությունների ու դաշինքների վրա։ Նաև դաշնակների։ Դրանք ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում ախքից։ Մենակ նրանով են տարբերվում, որ 2008-ին իրանց մեջից չէին ընտրել ախքացվողին, մնացած ամեն ինչով արել են նույնը, եթե ոչ ավելին, ինչ ախքը։


Ես էլ եմ բհկականներին ընդհամենը բարգաորոճողի տեղ ընկալում, խոտա ով տա նրա արոտավայրում ել կբարգաորոճեն...

Բայց միշտ պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր իսկապես հավատում են, որ դա ուժ է...

Ի դեպ մարտի մեկի զոհերի մեջ ԲՀԿ–ական կար....

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, եթե մի բան եք ուզում հասկանալ, պտի նայեք հրապարակ ու հարթակից եկող մեսեջներին… էսօր հարթակից մեզ տեքստ, կամ գաղափար չի տրվում որ քննարկենք… էն ավետարանչական քարոզիչների նման քարոզում են…

հենա Ժիրոն ասեց որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լոլո ա ու ինքը իր վրա ա վերցնում սաղ պատասխանատվությունը ու դուք մինչև "վերջ" կարաք գնաք… ժիրայրենեից եթե թարգմանենք կլինի "կարաք տաք ջարդեք փշրեք, եթե ղարաբաղյան ֆրոնտում մի բան եղավ կամ պատերազմ, ես պատասխանատու եմ, կգաք մոտս ես սաղ կդզեմ"

----------

Chuk (04.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Գործ ա անում ոնց որ Րաֆֆին.. Տենանք. Հանկարծ չփոշմանի կամ նեղանա-մեղանա.. :Jpit: )

----------

Chuk (04.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գործ ա անում ոնց որ Րաֆֆին.. Տենանք. Հանկարծ չփոշմանի կամ նեղանա-մեղանա..)


հա բա՞ … բիզի ա տղեն…

----------

Մարկիզ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Սահմանադրական դիմելը ճիշտ որոշում ա:
Բայց այ իդիոտ, բա էլ ինչի՞ էիր հարցում անում, որ հակառակը պիտի անեիր  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## voter

Դասադու անողներին էլ ասեմ, որ 88–89ին էլ օրեր կար, որ Ազատության հրապարակն դատարկ էր իսկ մենք դռները փակ դպրոցից պատուհանից էին թռնում ու էլի քարը տրաքի 10%ից ավելի մարդ չեր թռնում ու նույն կերպ ինչ հիմա հհկականներն, այն ժամանակ էլ մեր կոմերիծական ակտիվիստներն էին մեզ պարսավում ասում կոմերիտական դառնալն մոռացեք, բայց վերջում նույնիսկ կոմերիծական տոմսնել բերին տվին խնդրին, որ վերցնեմ, ասի լավ կվերցնեմ, եթե դասավորեք ապագայի համար իրեք հատ լենին պապի գլխով զնաչոկա պետք...

----------


## voter

Իշխանությունն պատկանում է ժողովրդին, ով այն թույլ է տալիս այս կամ այն անձին իրագործել – իշխանությունն ի օգուտ ժողովրդի իրականացնել... 

Սերժանտներն հայտարարում են իրենց իշխանություն ու թղթեր են նկարում, ստորագրում, պեչատում, բայց եթե ժողովուրդն հասկանա ինչ է իրականում իշխանությունն ու այն իրեն միայն ու միայն ժողովրդին է պատկանում ու ժողովուրդն միայն կարող է իշխանությունն իրականացնել, այդ իշխանություն յուրացնողների թղթերն էլ, պեչատներն էլ, պայմանագրերն էլ անօրիանական կդառնան ու սկի թղթի արժեքն չեն ունենա, որի վրա գրված են... 

Իսկ դրանց պեչատած թղթի ու պայմանագրերի հիման վրա այդ ածականավորներին փող տվողներն կհասկանան, որ սըտից թղթի տակ են ստորագրել ու իրանց պռոստո քցել են, փողերն առել ու դեմը ոչ մի բան էլ չեն տալու, քնաի որ տալիքն իրենց չի պատկանում, այլ ժողովրդին իսկ ժողովրդին ոչ մեկ չի էլ հրացրել տալիս ա թե ոչ... 

Պետք է այնպես անել, որ ոչ մեկ չթողնի ոչ մի տեղ էլ ոչխար արածացնել ու հանքափորություն անել... 

Որպիսով սերժանտներն կկորցնեն իրենց «իշխանությունն»... 

Այսինքն պետք չի սպասել, որ նրանք ԿՏԱՆ, ԿՀՐԱԺԱՐՎԵՆ կեղեքել ժողովրդին ու սուտի թղթերով ծախել Հայաստանն, պիտի անել այնպես, որ այդ իշխանության յուրացումն բացահայտվի ու զռռա, որ նրանք ՉՈՒՆԵՆ իշխանություն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սահմանադրական դիմելը ճիշտ որոշում ա:
> Բայց այ իդիոտ, բա էլ ինչի՞ էիր հարցում անում, որ հակառակը պիտի անեիր


իդիոտ չի… դուռռակ ա… մարդկանց էլ էշի տեղ ա դնում… 

Լևոնի համար էիք ասում դե հիմա տեսեք էշի տեղ դնելը որն ա… մի հատ "ճարտասաններին" որ նայեք կիմանաք… ինչքան ուրվական, քաղաքական բոմժ ու տեսիլք կա մեյդան ա հելել…

----------

Chuk (04.03.2013), Մարկիզ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սահմանադրական դիմելը ճիշտ որոշում ա:
> Բայց այ իդիոտ, բա էլ ինչի՞ էիր հարցում անում, որ հակառակը պիտի անեիր


Ապեր, դասական հայկական հանրահավաքային սովորույթ ա: Դու որ պիտի դրան սովոր լինես  :LOL:  Ծիպա հարցնում ես ժողովորդին, բայց անում ես էն ինչ դու ես ուզում անես: 

Ես կարծում եմ, որ հավայի ա դիմել, քանի որ հիսուն անգամ նույն գետը մտնելը էշություն ա: Բայց երևի օբշի կոնտեքստում ճիշտ ա: Քանի որ, ինչպես ասել եմ, էս անգամ, ինչ-որ բան այնպես չի:

----------

Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, եթե մի բան եք ուզում հասկանալ, պտի նայեք հրապարակ ու հարթակից եկող մեսեջներին… էսօր հարթակից մեզ տեքստ, կամ գաղափար չի տրվում որ քննարկենք… էն ավետարանչական քարոզիչների նման քարոզում են…
> 
> հենա Ժիրոն ասեց որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լոլո ա ու ինքը իր վրա ա վերցնում սաղ պատասխանատվությունը ու դուք մինչև "վերջ" կարաք գնաք… ժիրայրենեից եթե թարգմանենք կլինի "կարաք տաք ջարդեք փշրեք, եթե ղարաբաղյան ֆրոնտում մի բան եղավ կամ պատերազմ, ես պատասխանատու եմ, կգաք մոտս ես սաղ կդզեմ"


Ապեր, մեզ ինչքան պետք ա Ղարաբաղով արդեն վախացրել են: Քո կարիքը էտ հարցում չունենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իդիոտ չի… դուռռակ ա… մարդկանց էլ էշի տեղ ա դնում… 
> 
> Լևոնի համար էիք ասում դե հիմա տեսեք էշի տեղ դնելը որն ա… մի հատ "ճարտասաններին" որ նայեք կիմանաք… ինչքան ուրվական, քաղաքական բոմժ ու տեսիլք կա մեյդան ա հելել…


Դու էլ Չուկի ու իմ պես պես ես, ապեր: Ու չես սիրում, վերջում կրում ա  :LOL:  Նենց որ քրֆի Րաֆիին ինչքան կարաս: Ես էլ եմ հեսա քրֆելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ի դեպ, պահի տակ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ ու հասկանում, որ Րաֆֆիին ու նրա գործուներությունը մոլի կերպով, կուրորեն պաշտպանող մի քանի ջահելներ իրենց բնավորությամբ ու բարոյական կերպարով համարյա չեն տարբերվում ՀՀԿ կարիերիստ ջահելներից… 

Լուրջ եմ ասում

----------

Mephistopheles (04.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու էլ Չուկի ու իմ պես պես ես, ապեր: Ու չես սիրում, վերջում կրում ա  Նենց որ քրֆի Րաֆիին ինչքան կարաս: Ես էլ եմ հեսա քրֆելու:


տավարը… թաղեմ դրա բոյը…

----------

Տրիբուն (04.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, պահի տակ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ ու հասկանում, որ Րաֆֆիին ու նրա *գործուներությունը* մոլի կերպով, կուրորեն պաշտպանող մի քանի ջահելներ իրենց բնավորությամբ ու բարոյական կերպարով համարյա չեն տարբերվում ՀՀԿ կարիերիստ ջահելներից… 
> 
> Լուրջ եմ ասում


գործունեություն բառը չափազանցություն ա, բայց "ծաղրախուական արվեստը"  տեղին կլինի… բեմից տես ի՜նչ ճառեր են ասում…

----------

Մարկիզ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դասական հայկական հանրահավաքային սովորույթ ա: Դու որ պիտի դրան սովոր լինես  Ծիպա հարցնում ես ժողովորդին, բայց անում ես էն ինչ դու ես ուզում անես: 
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ հավայի ա դիմել, քանի որ հիսուն անգամ նույն գետը մտնելը էշություն ա: Բայց երևի օբշի կոնտեքստում ճիշտ ա: Քանի որ, ինչպես ասել եմ, էս անգամ, ինչ-որ բան այնպես չի:


Գնել ջան, ՀԱԿ հանրահավաքներին (դու դա նկատի ունես), չի եղել, որ քվեարկածին հակառակ որոշում կայացվի: Թե դա ոնց են արել (նախօրոխ ագիտացիա, իսկապես կարծիքի հաշվի առնում, նենց հարց տալ, որ պատասխանն ակնհայտ ա, թե ուրիշ բան) մի կողմ թողնենք: Չի եղել, որ քվեարկեն մի բան, արվի ուրիշ բան: Րաֆֆիի էդ արածը նոուհաու ա ու էշություն:




Հիմա գամ սահմադրական դիմելու հարցին: Ինչի եմ ճիշտ համարում: Երկար չեմ գրի, կարճ մի քանի կետ.
1. Չդիմելը բավական լայն մասաներ դիտարկելու են որպես փաստեր չունենալ (իշխանական քարոզչություն դրան կնպաստի), ինչը կբերի բացասական հետևանքների,
2. Եթե ունես փաստեր, ապա եթե ոչ էսօրվ, ապա պատմության համար դիմել պետք ա (50 տարի հետո սահմանադրական մտած թղթերն ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունեն վերլուծության ու քննության համար, քան մամուլը, ֆեյսբուքում ու ակումբում գրվածը),
3. Լրացուցիչ մեթոդը հրապարակն ակտիվ պահելու, սպասելիք ունենալու, տեսակետդ բարձրաձայնելու համար:

Երևի էս 3 կետով սահմանափակվես: Հավելեմ, որ մի վայրյկայն անգամ չեմ կասկածում սահմանադրականի որոշման մեջ՝ անկախ փաստերի ու դիմումի հիմնավորվածությունից:

----------

Tig (04.03.2013), Աթեիստ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գնել ջան, ՀԱԿ հանրահավաքներին (դու դա նկատի ունես), չի եղել, որ քվեարկածին հակառակ որոշում կայացվի: Թե դա ոնց են արել (նախօրոխ ագիտացիա, իսկապես կարծիքի հաշվի առնում, նենց հարց տալ, որ պատասխանն ակնհայտ ա, թե ուրիշ բան) մի կողմ թողնենք: Չի եղել, որ քվեարկեն մի բան, արվի ուրիշ բան: Րաֆֆիի էդ արածը նոուհաու ա ու էշություն:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա գամ սահմադրական դիմելու հարցին: Ինչի եմ ճիշտ համարում: Երկար չեմ գրի, կարճ մի քանի կետ.
> 1. Չդիմելը բավական լայն մասաներ դիտարկելու են որպես փաստեր չունենալ (իշխանական քարոզչություն դրան կնպաստի), ինչը կբերի բացասական հետևանքների,
> 2. Եթե ունես փաստեր, ապա եթե ոչ էսօրվ, ապա պատմության համար դիմել պետք ա (50 տարի հետո սահմանադրական մտած թղթերն ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունեն վերլուծության ու քննության համար, քան մամուլը, ֆեյսբուքում ու ակումբում գրվածը),
> 3. Լրացուցիչ մեթոդը հրապարակն ակտիվ պահելու, սպասելիք ունենալու, տեսակետդ բարձրաձայնելու համար:
> ...


ապեր, ավելի պարզ ասեմ, եթե չդիմի, ինքը հետագա սահմանադրական քայլեր անելու ու դրա սահմաններից դուրս գալու իրավունք չի ունենա… ինքը եթե էսօր խախտի սահմանադրությունը, բա էլ ի՞նչ խ**իս իրավունքից ու օրենքից ա խոսում… 

դրանից զատ… իրականում եթե ընտրությունները կեղծված են, ուրեմն մենք ընտրությունների իրական պատկերը չգիտենք ինչ ա, այսինքն չգիտենք ով ա հաղթել… ուրեմն միակ բանը որ նա կարա անի դա նոր ընտրությունների պահանջն ա… ուրիշ բան չի կարա անի… 

մնացած բանախոսներն իրա հետ միասին կովի ոռ լվացող են… ամենամեծը Ժիրոն…

----------

Chuk (04.03.2013), Tig (04.03.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Դիվ, ոնց ա որ դու տեսնում ես էն, ինչը Հայաստանում ապրողներս չենք տեսնում: Գնամ աչքերս մի հատ էլ ստուգեմ, ի՞նչ ա 
> 
> Ապեր, ոչ նեմեցն ա կզած, ոչ վառթանչիգը, ոչ էլ էջմիծինցի գեներալները: Ի՞նչ կազելու մասին ա խոսքը, եթե Սերժը մի տարի առաջ էտ սաղին դեպուատ սարքեց: Դեպուտատ դառան դաժե նրանք, ովքեր կյանքում դեպուտատ չէին դառել: Հենց նույն *էջմիածինցի գելխեղդը* քեզ օրինակ: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էջմիածինցի գելխեղդի տղեն վերջերս նաև Էջմիածնի քաղաքապետ ա դառել: 
> 
> Ընգեր, հավատս չի գալիս, որ դու քո գրածներին հավատում ես:


Գլխավոր գելխեղդին ըստ պատշաճի է պետք ներկայացնել-  ճանճի,  ցեղի, հընգերականի,  քաղաքի, երկրի   ու  ազգի անշեղ ապավեն ու  բանակի  գենեռալ- գլխավոր- գելխեղդ- գամփռ /ԲԳԳԳԳ/:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, ավելի պարզ ասեմ, եթե չդիմի, ինքը հետագա սահմանադրական քայլեր անելու ու դրա սահմաններից դուրս գալու իրավունք չի ունենա… ինքը եթե էսօր խախտի սահմանադրությունը, բա էլ ի՞նչ խ**իս իրավունքից ու օրենքից ա խոսում… 
> 
> դրանից զատ… իրականում եթե ընտրությունները կեղծված են, ուրեմն մենք ընտրությունների իրական պատկերը չգիտենք ինչ ա, այսինքն չգիտենք ով ա հաղթել… ուրեմն միակ բանը որ նա կարա անի դա նոր ընտրությունների պահանջն ա… ուրիշ բան չի կարա անի… 
> 
> մնացած բանախոսներն իրա հետ միասին կովի ոռ լվացող են… ամենամեծը Ժիրոն…


Էլի հետ ենք գալու հազար նույն խոսակցությանը, զահլա չկա .... բայց եթե ալամ Հայաստանը սահմանդարությունից սարքել ա զուգարանի թուղթ, ու ՍԴ-ն էլ առաջին շարքերում ա, ուրեմն քո մնացած ասածները հիվանդ երևակայության ոլորտից են ... կարծեմ արդեն տեսել ես, թե ինչ արդյունքների բերում հակասահմանդրական դաշտում իրականացվող սահմանադրական պայքարը:

----------

dvgray (04.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնել ջան, ՀԱԿ հանրահավաքներին (դու դա նկատի ունես), չի եղել, որ քվեարկածին հակառակ որոշում կայացվի: Թե դա ոնց են արել (նախօրոխ ագիտացիա, իսկապես կարծիքի հաշվի առնում, նենց հարց տալ, որ պատասխանն ակնհայտ ա, թե ուրիշ բան) մի կողմ թողնենք: Չի եղել, որ քվեարկեն մի բան, արվի ուրիշ բան: Րաֆֆիի էդ արածը նոուհաու ա ու էշություն:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա գամ սահմադրական դիմելու հարցին: Ինչի եմ ճիշտ համարում: Երկար չեմ գրի, կարճ մի քանի կետ.
> 1. Չդիմելը բավական լայն մասաներ դիտարկելու են որպես փաստեր չունենալ (իշխանական քարոզչություն դրան կնպաստի), ինչը կբերի բացասական հետևանքների,
> 2. Եթե ունես փաստեր, ապա եթե ոչ էսօրվ, ապա պատմության համար դիմել պետք ա (50 տարի հետո սահմանադրական մտած թղթերն ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունեն վերլուծության ու քննության համար, քան մամուլը, ֆեյսբուքում ու ակումբում գրվածը),
> 3. Լրացուցիչ մեթոդը հրապարակն ակտիվ պահելու, սպասելիք ունենալու, տեսակետդ բարձրաձայնելու համար:
> ...


Նու, արի համաձայնվեմ հետդ: 

Բայց համաձայնվում եմ մի պարզ պատճառով - եթե ակտիվ փողոցային պայքար չի լինելու, էտ դեպքում ՍԴ մետնել կամ չմտնելը իտոգում նույն խեռս ա, հազար ներողություն: Այսինքն, քանի որ պայքարի արդյունքը սենց թե նենց կախված չի ՍԴ որոշումից, որը միևնույնն ա լինելու բացասական, ՍԴ մտնելը կամ չմտնելը համարում եմ ոչ կարևոր կոմպոնենտ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էլի հետ ենք գալու հազար նույն խոսակցությանը, զահլա չկա .... բայց եթե ալամ Հայաստանը սահմանդարությունից սարքել ա զուգարանի թուղթ, ու ՍԴ-ն էլ առաջին շարքերում ա, ուրեմն քո մնացած ասածները հիվանդ երևակայության ոլորտից են ... կարծեմ արդեն տեսել ես, թե ինչ արդյունքների բերում հակասահմանդրական դաշտում իրականացվող սահմանադրական պայքարը:


ապեր, երբ որ սահմանադրությունից ես խոսում ու դու առաջինն ես ոռդ դրանով սրբում, ապա մարդիկ որ քեզ կհավատան առնվազն պտի դուռակ ըլնեն… դու խի՞ երեխուդ դեմը սուտ չես խոսում… որովհետև գիտես որ եթե խոսաս ու հետո իրան ասես "սուտ խոսալը վատ ա", երեխեդ քեզ էն ամենատրամաբանական ու պարզ հարցը կտա "բա դու խի՞ ես խոսում" 

…ու էս պարզ օրինակից ելնելով, էն մարդը որ Րաֆֆիին չի ասի "բա դու խի՞ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով չես գնում" լավագույն դեպքում էդ պուճուր երխուց քիչ խելք ունի…

ասա Մեֆ սխալ ես ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, երբ որ սահմանադրությունից ես խոսում ու դու առաջինն ես ոռդ դրանով սրբում, ապա մարդիկ որ քեզ կհավատան առնվազն պտի դուռակ ըլնեն… դու խի՞ երեխուդ դեմը սուտ չես խոսում… որովհետև գիտես որ եթե խոսաս ու հետո իրան ասես "սուտ խոսալը վատ ա", երեխեդ քեզ էն ամենատրամաբանական ու պարզ հարցը կտա "բա դու խի՞ ես խոսում" 
> 
> …ու էս պարզ օրինակից ելնելով, էն մարդը որ Րաֆֆիին չի ասի "բա դու խի՞ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով չես գնում" լավագույն դեպքում էդ պուճուր երխուց քիչ խելք ունի…
> 
> ասա Մեֆ սխալ ես ասում:


Ապեր, չգիտեմ դու ում ի նկատի ունես «մարդիկ» ասելով, բայց հավատա, որ փողոց դուրս եկողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությանը սահմանդրությունը հետաքրքրում ա էնքան, ինչքան ինձ գրախանութում վաճառվող ու երկու օր առաջ գրված սիրա-վամպիրայն վեպը, որի վրա մեծ տառերով գրել են bestseller:

Հ.Գ. Քո ասելով 2008-ին հրապարակում <հիմա, հիմա> գոռացողները Լևոնին ասում էին <հենց հիմա սահմանադրությունը վեկալ ձեռդ ու մեզ տար սահմանադրական պայքարի>  :LOL:  Տեսար սահմանադրական պայքարի ջատագովները ուր հասան, ԱԺ 7%-ին ու իրար հետ չշփվելուն: 

Րաֆֆիի վիճակը հիմա մի քսան անգամ ավելի վատ ա, քան Լևոնինը հինգ տարի առաջ, քանի որ Րաֆֆիի կողքը դեռ մարդ չկա, չհաշված մի քանի հոգու: Նենց որ, ինքը ավելի լավ պիտի մտածի (եթե կարա  :LOL: ) ամեն բան անելուց առաջ, որ գլխանց հիասթափություն չառաջացնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, չգիտեմ դու ում ի նկատի ունես «մարդիկ» ասելով, բայց հավատա, որ փողոց դուրս եկողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությանը սահմանդրությունը հետաքրքրում ա էնքան, ինչքան ինձ գրախանութում վաճառվող ու երկու օր առաջ գրված սիրա-վամպիրայն վեպը, որի վրա մեծ տառերով գրել են bestseller:


բա ուզածներն ի՞նչ ա… ուզում են սերոժի տեղն իրանք լինե՞ն… իրանք թալանե՞ն…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա ուզածներն ի՞նչ ա… ուզում են սերոժի տեղն իրանք լինե՞ն… իրանք թալանե՞ն…


Ապեր, կամաց, Չամիչին ես նմանվում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, կամաց, Չամիչին ես նմանվում:


ուրեմն ճիշտ ա ասում… նոր դու ասիր իրանց սահամանադրություն պետք չի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, պահի տակ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ ու հասկանում, որ Րաֆֆիին ու նրա գործուներությունը մոլի կերպով, կուրորեն պաշտպանող մի քանի ջահելներ իրենց բնավորությամբ ու բարոյական կերպարով համարյա չեն տարբերվում ՀՀԿ կարիերիստ ջահելներից… 
> 
> Լուրջ եմ ասում


Սուր, ցանկացած բան մոլի պաշտպանելուց նմանվում ես դրանց: Նույն ձևի ՀԱԿ-ի ջահելները գովաբանում էին ու ամեն ձև պաշտպանում էին երկխոսությունը: Իմ մոտ բացարձակ նույն տպավորությունն ա եղել:

----------

keyboard (04.03.2013), Rammstein (04.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.03.2013), Մարկիզ (04.03.2013), Սերխիո (04.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ուրեմն ճիշտ ա ասում… նոր դու ասիր իրանց սահամանադրություն պետք չի…


ԲԼԹ .. եթե սկսել ես ասածներս էտ ձևի հասկանալ, ուրեմն կամ ես պիտի բուժվեմ կամ դու, Մեֆո, իմ ախպեր .. 

Կամ երկուսս էլ պիտի արդեն Ակումբը լքենք ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԲԼԹ .. եթե սկսել ես ասածներս էտ ձևի հասկանալ, ուրեմն կամ ես պիտի բուժվեմ կամ դու, Մեֆո, իմ ախպեր .. 
> 
> Կամ երկուսս էլ պիտի արդեն Ակումբը լքենք ...


ապեր, եթե մարդիկ հրապարակ են դուրս եկել ու իրանց սահմանադրական կարգը չի հետաքրքրում, այսինքն կարգ ու կանոն, օրենք ու արդարություն ուրեմն էս սաղ հավայի բան ա… Մեֆին որ բուժես կամ Ակումբից վռնդես, դրանից ի՞նչ… երկիր չես կարա սարքես եթե էդ բաները միտինգավորներին չեն հետաքրքրում… իհարկե կան տենց մարդիկ, բայց հենց խնդիրն էլ էն ա որ երգիրը դրանց ձեռը չանցնի, արդեն դրանց ձեռն ա…

----------


## dvgray

> Էլի հետ ենք գալու հազար նույն խոսակցությանը, զահլա չկա .... բայց եթե ալամ Հայաստանը սահմանդարությունից սարքել ա զուգարանի թուղթ, ու ՍԴ-ն էլ առաջին շարքերում ա, ուրեմն քո մնացած ասածները հիվանդ երևակայության ոլորտից են ... կարծեմ արդեն տեսել ես, թե ինչ արդյունքների բերում հակասահմանդրական դաշտում իրականացվող սահմանադրական պայքարը:





> Ապեր, չգիտեմ դու ում ի նկատի ունես «մարդիկ» ասելով, բայց հավատա, որ փողոց դուրս եկողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությանը սահմանդրությունը հետաքրքրում ա էնքան, ինչքան ինձ գրախանութում վաճառվող ու երկու օր առաջ գրված սիրա-վամպիրայն վեպը, որի վրա մեծ տառերով գրել են bestseller:


մալադե՛ց  :Smile: 
մարդկանց հետաքրքիրում ա *արդարությունը*, և ոչ թե սահմանային-օրենքը , իրա ճյուղավորումներով:

իսկ *արդարությունը* - դա *թագավորական* կատեգորա է, և ոչ թե բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական:
էնպես որ,  լրջորեն միանում եմ  Վարզորին ՝ 

*Թագավոր եմ ուզում:
Կեցե Թագավորը*

----------


## Zodiac

> մալադե՛ց 
> մարդկանց հետաքրքիրում ա *արդարությունը*, և ոչ թե սահմանային-օրենքը , իրա ճյուղավորումներով:
> 
> իսկ *արդարությունը* - դա *թագավորական* կատեգորա է, և ոչ թե բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական:


  dvgray ջան, իմ կարծիքով, արդարությունը մեծամասնության կյանքը լավացնող օրենքների անխտիր կիրառումն է բոլորի հանդեպ.

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հեսա… Րաֆֆին արդեն միավորում ա սաղ ուժերին

----------


## Zodiac

Հայաստանի Բոլոր ուժերի մեջ էլ շատ են անկառավարելի կռիսներն ու հիմարները, ՇԱԱԱՏ ՇԱԱԱՏ ռիսկոտ վիճակ է.

----------


## Hda

> Խնդրեմ
> 
> լոլ
> 
> 
> լոլ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Նայի, ինչ ցենտր պատասխաններ ես գրել: Լոլերդ ռեփլայ անե?մ  Կարայիր հանգիստ բաց թողեիր պատասխան չունեցածդ հարցերին:Իսկ ցավով պետք է արձանագրել, որ պարզապես խատումների դեմ ստեղծված մեխանիզմները կիրառելու մեխանիզմ չստեղծվեց: Մեխանիզմները բազմաթիվ են ու ինձանից քեզանից առաջ ստեղծող էղել ա, կիրառել ա պետք: 

ՍՀ դիմելու պահով էլ ասեմ՝ ճիշտ ա էնքանով, որ դրանից հաստատ վնաս չկա: Ժողովրդական առածն էլ ասում ա-եթե գիտես քեզ հաց չեն տա, մի ասա սոված եմ: Վճիռը իրան էլ ա հայտնի, իսկ գիտի? հետո ինչ ա անելու: Արդեն կարծես սաղ սահմանադրական ձևերը սպառվում են: Հիմա իսկը վախտն ա ,որ այլ կերպ ու ինչու ոչ այլ առաջնորդի միջոցով հարցերը լուծվեն: Ինձ էլ համոզիք, որ քֆրտեմ ՐՀ որ հաղթի լոլ

----------

Աթեիստ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Հետընտրական իրադրությունը Հայաստանում. շահեր, պատճառներ, թույլ և ուժեղ օղակներ
Հետաքրքիր հոդված ա.
http://hetq.am/arm/news/24054/hetynt...x-oxakner.html

----------


## Zodiac

Վերոհիշյալ հոդվածից.



> Զարգացումների հավանական սցենարներ 
> 1.Հեղաշրջում


Նախ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի չի նշել ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՝ որպես հավանական սցենար.
Հետո, ինչքան գիտեմ, հեղաշրջումը հանցանք է ու հակասահմանադրական . Ինչի չի մատնանշել.
ԽՆԴՐԱՆՔ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՑԻՆԵՐԻՑ...
Ով գիտի իրավաբանական նյուանսները- հեղաշրջում, ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, դրանց օրինական կամ հակաօրինական լինելու պահով, պարզաբանեք. :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Հեղաշրջումը ուժային կառույցների կողմից իշխանության բռնի զավթումն ա, եթե չեմ սխալվում։
Հեղափոխությունը հիմնականում առանց բռնի կիռարության ա ու ժողովրդի մեծ զանգվածի մասնակցությամբ։

Երևի էլի


Ժող, էս տարի ընտրության հրավիրելու թղթերից չե՞ն բաժանել։

----------

Շինարար (04.03.2013)

----------


## John

> Ժող, էս տարի ընտրության հրավիրելու թղթերից չե՞ն բաժանել։


Ի տարբերություն խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների` էս անգամ մեր մոտ չեն բերել, բայց կարծում եմ պատճառը նրանում է, որ իրենց ու իրենց Պապային (ս.ս.) ձեռնտու չէր, որ մենք գնայինք ընտրության, իրենք էլ այդ մասին լավ գիտեին, դրա համար չեն բերել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, մեզ ինչքան պետք ա Ղարաբաղով արդեն վախացրել են: Քո կարիքը էտ հարցում չունենք:


Զատո ժիրոն իրա վրա ա վեկալում էդ պատասխանատվություն… էլ ի՞նչ մտածելու բան ունես… ինչի՞ց ես վախենում…

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա, Լևոնին սկզբունքորեն դեմ էին լիքը մարդիկ, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ Լևոնը հրապարակ էր բերում սրանից տասը անգամ ավել մարդ։ Լևոնին մարդիկ վստահում էին, տեսնում էին որպես առաջնորդ, հավատում էին, որ ի զորու ա մի բան անելու, իսկ Րաֆֆիին լուրջ չեն ընդունում։


Կուկ  ջան , Լևոնի տարբերությունը Րաֆֆուց են ա, որ Լևոնը ուներ մեծ թիմ,որի մեջ մտնում էին իրա  նախկին վարչախումբը,պատկերացրու մի խումբ նախկին  բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ` իրանց  բարեկամներով, հարազատներով, հարևաններով , ընկերներով, միայն դա բավական է  ունենալ հսկայական նվիրված  բանակ,  Րաֆֆին  ով ունի ստեղ ?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հեղաշրջումը ուժային կառույցների կողմից իշխանության բռնի զավթումն ա, եթե չեմ սխալվում։
> Հեղափոխությունը հիմնականում առանց բռնի կիռարության ա ու ժողովրդի մեծ զանգվածի մասնակցությամբ։


հեղաշրջումը ուղղակի ղեկավարի բռնի ուժով փոփոխումն ա, հեղափոխությունը իրա մեջ ներառում ա նաև երկրի կառավարման ձևի փոփոխություն: 




> Ժող, էս տարի ընտրության հրավիրելու թղթերից չե՞ն բաժանել։


բաժանել են  :Secret:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կուկ  ջան , Լևոնի տարբերությունը Րաֆֆուց են ա, որ Լևոնը ուներ մեծ թիմ,որի մեջ մտնում էին իրա  նախկին վարչախումբը,պատկերացրու մի խումբ նախկին  բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ` իրանց  բարեկամներով, հարազատներով, հարևաններով , ընկերներով, միայն դա բավական է  ունենալ հսկայական նվիրված  բանակ,  *Րաֆֆին  ով ունի ստեղ* ?


Ոչ մեկին, որբ, անտեր երեխայա:  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (05.03.2013), keyboard (04.03.2013), Moonwalker (04.03.2013), Tig (04.03.2013), Գալաթեա (05.03.2013), Ձայնալար (04.03.2013), Շինարար (04.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ, պատրա՞ստ եք ձեր ամուսնական պարտականությունների իրականացնելու: Դե սկսում ենք՝ 

«Րաֆֆուն եք ընտրել, թող նա էլ ձեր գազն անցկացնի» 




> Այսօր Արարատի մարզի Ջրաշեն գյուղից տարել են նախքան նախագահի ընտրությունը գյուղ բերված գազի խողովակները: Գյուղացիները փորձել են թույլ չտալ եւ փակել են մեքենաների ճանապարհը, սակայն նրանց ասել են, թե Րաֆֆուն եք ընտրել, թող նա էլ ձեր գազն անցկացնի: Այսպիսով, Ջրաշեն գյուղն այս անգամ էլ չգազաֆիկացվեց: Նշենք, որ փետրվարի 18-ի քվեարկության արդյունքում, ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալի, Ջրաշեն գյուղում, 16/45 ընտատեղամաս, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ստացել է 410, Սերժ Սարգսյանը՝ 298 ձայն:

----------

Tig (05.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Սերժը , Րաֆին, Գագոն, Լևոնը, Դաշնակնեը- սաղ պերերիվի նստած բլոտ են խաղում, մարդիկ էլ շշմած են մնացել էս ցիռկից. :Think:

----------


## Tig

Րաֆֆիի տրամադրած հարթակից ահագին մարդիկ խոսքի պրակտիկա են անցնում... Մի կողմից լավ ա՝ նոր հռետորներ են ձևավորվում... Մյուս կողմից՝ ժողովրդի ներվերի հաշվին... Բայց դե ոչինչ, հույս ունենանք, որ թեկուզ այսպես, նոր որակի ավելի լավ լիդերներ կձևավորվեն...

հ.գ. ուֆ աման եսիմ է...

----------


## keyboard

> ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ, պատրա՞ստ եք ձեր ամուսնական պարտականությունների իրականացնելու: Դե սկսում ենք՝ 
> 
> «Րաֆֆուն եք ընտրել, թող նա էլ ձեր գազն անցկացնի»


Շատ էլ լավ են արել, պտի ջուրն էլ փակեն, էդ գյուղացիներին էլ քշեն էդ գյուղից:

----------

dvgray (05.03.2013)

----------


## voter

> Գնել ջան, ՀԱԿ հանրահավաքներին (դու դա նկատի ունես), չի եղել, որ քվեարկածին հակառակ որոշում կայացվի: Թե դա ոնց են արել (նախօրոխ ագիտացիա, իսկապես կարծիքի հաշվի առնում, նենց հարց տալ, որ պատասխանն ակնհայտ ա, թե ուրիշ բան) մի կողմ թողնենք: Չի եղել, որ քվեարկեն մի բան, արվի ուրիշ բան: Րաֆֆիի էդ արածը նոուհաու ա ու էշություն:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա գամ սահմադրական դիմելու հարցին: Ինչի եմ ճիշտ համարում: Երկար չեմ գրի, կարճ մի քանի կետ.
> 1. Չդիմելը բավական լայն մասաներ դիտարկելու են որպես փաստեր չունենալ (իշխանական քարոզչություն դրան կնպաստի), ինչը կբերի բացասական հետևանքների,
> 2. Եթե ունես փաստեր, ապա եթե ոչ էսօրվ, ապա պատմության համար դիմել պետք ա (50 տարի հետո սահմանադրական մտած թղթերն ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունեն վերլուծության ու քննության համար, քան մամուլը, ֆեյսբուքում ու ակումբում գրվածը),
> 3. Լրացուցիչ մեթոդը հրապարակն ակտիվ պահելու, սպասելիք ունենալու, տեսակետդ բարձրաձայնելու համար:
> ...


ՀԱԿի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ թքած են ունեցել ժողովրդի քվեարկել չքվեակրլեու վրա, չես հիշում ոնց էինք հարյուրավոր հարցեր ուղղում, որոնց մինչ օրս էլ պատասխան չհնչեցվեց...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօրվա հանրահավաքը շատ լավ անցավ: Արմեն Ռուստամյանն ասեց, որ պիտի հաջորդ ընտրություններում Երևանը գրավենք: Րաֆֆին էլ էլի ընգավ ռայոններով տուրիզմը զարգացնելու:  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Էպոսագետին էլ ոնց որ տարան:

----------

keyboard (05.03.2013), Mephistopheles (05.03.2013), Tig (05.03.2013), Արէա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Էսօրվա հանրահավաքը շատ լավ անցավ: Արմեն Ռուստամյանն ասեց, որ պիտի հաջորդ ընտրություններում Երևանը գրավենք: Րաֆֆին էլ էլի ընգավ ռայոններով տուրիզմը զարգացնելու: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էպոսագետին էլ ոնց որ տարան:


Էդ Գեղարքունիքի մարզի հետ չունի՞...

----------


## keyboard

> Էդ Գեղարքունիքի մարզի հետ չունի՞...



Տիգ, ակումբում հայհոյել չի կարելի  :LOL: 
Էս մարզի անունը ոնց եմ սիրում, իսկական մեր երկրին սազական անուն ա, մնացած մարզերն էլ կարելիա նախշել նմանատիպ արտահայտություններով:

----------

Tig (05.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

Հայաստանի ՀԿ-ների հայտարարությունը նախագահական ընտրությունների խախտումների բացահայտման ձախողումների մասին

16:59 • 05.03.13


«Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորում» ՀԿ-ն և «Թրանսփարենսի Ինթերնեշնլ» հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոնը հանդես են եկել համատեղ հայտարարությամբ, որում, մասնավորապես, նկարագրվում է, թե ինչպիսի ճնշումներ են գործադրվել դիտորդ Նարինե Էսմաելիի (ով, ի դեպ ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի է) ու նրա փաստաբանի նկատմամբ, երբ վերջիններս ներկայացել են ՀՔԾ՝ ընտրախախտումների մասին ցուցմունք տալու։ Սույն հայտարարությամբ ՀԿ-ների ներկայացուցիչները ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ-ի ուշադրությունն են հրավիրում Հայաստանի իրավապահ մարմինների` ընտրախախտումները քննելու և բացահայտելուն ուղղված գործողությունների վրա, ու նաև կոչ են անում Հայաստանում Ամերիկայի դեսպանատանը միջամտել և ՀՀ կառավարությունից իրենց քաղաքացի Նարինե Էսմաելիի անվտանգության ապահովումը պահանջել:


Ստորև ներկայացնում ենք հայտարարությունը։




2013թ. փետրվարի 18-ին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցան նախագահական ընտրություններ, որոնք ուղեկցվեցին կոպիտ ընտրախախտումներով, որոնց մասին բարձրաձայնել են բազմաթիվ կազմակերպություններ և անհատներ: Այս կապակցությամբ «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորում» ՀԿ-ն և «Թրանսփարենսի Ինթերնեշնլ» հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոնն իրենց մտահոգությունն են հայտնում ՀՀ իրավապահ մարմինների` քրեական գործերը բացահայտելու դժկամության և հանցագործությունների քողարկմանը միտված անօրինական գործողությունների առնչությամբ:


2013թ. փետրվարի 18-ին «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորում» ՀԿ-ն դիտորդական առաքելություն է իրականացրել թիվ 17 ընտրատարածքի շուրջ 14 տեղամասերում, որոնք տեղակայված են եղել Արտաշատ քաղաքում և հարակից մի շարք գյուղերում: «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորման» դիտորդական թիմն այդ տեղամասերում աշխատել է կազմակերպության կողմից հրավիրված լրագրողների հետ միասին: Դիտորդական առաքելության ընթացքում «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորման» թիմը հայտնաբերել է մի շարք ընտրախախտումներ, մասնավորապես` քվեատուփի լցոնման, կրկնակի քվեարկության, վարչական ռեսուրսի չարաշահման, դիտորդների և լրագրողների ահաբեկման և ճնշման դեպքեր: Քվեարկության օրը և դրանից հետո «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորման» դիտորդական թիմը մի շարք հաղորդումներ է ներկայացրել ոստիկանություն: Արտաշատի ոստիկանությունը և Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը քրեական գործեր են հարուցել «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորման» դիմումներից մի քանիսի հիման վրա:


Այդ գործերի շարքից է Արտաշատի 17/5 տեղամասում քվեատուփի լցոնման փաստով հարուցված քրեական գործը: Սույն գործով վկաներ են հանդիսանում դիտորդ Նարինե Էսմաելին և լրագրող Արտակ Համբարձումյանը: Նարինեն ծագումով հայ Ամերիկայի քաղաքացի է: Նա Հայաստան է եկել «Դեպի Հայք» ծրագրի միջոցով և ներկայումս պրակտիկա է անցնում «Թրանսփարենսի Ինթերնեշնլ» հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոնում: Դիտորդի և լրագրողի վկայությամբ լցոնումը տեղի է ունեցել, երբ 25-30 տղամարդ ներխուժել են տեղամաս, պահել դիտորդի և լրագրողի ձեռքերը, որի ընթացքում հանձնաժողովի քարտուղարը բացել է քվեատուփը մի երիտասարդի համար, որն էլ լցոնել է շուրջ 400-500 քվեաթերթիկ:


Այս գործով վարույթն իրականացնում է ՀՔԾ-ի քննիչ Գորիկ Հովակիմյանը: Նրա հրավերով Նարինե Էսմաելին ներկայացել է ցուցմունք տալու իր ներկայացուցիչ, «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորման» անդամ, փաստաբան Տիգրան Եգորյանի հետ: Քննչական գործողության ընթացքում քննիչի կողմից պարբերաբար ճնշում է գործադրվել վկայի նկատմամբ, փոփոխել վերջինիս ցուցմունքը` փորձելով թույլ չտալ վկային ներկայացնելու 17/5 տեղամասում ընտրության օրը տեղի ունեցածի ճիշտ պատկերը:


Քանի որ «Փաստաբանության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 18-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն` փաստաբանն իրավունք ունի ձեռք բերելու իր վստահորդի շահերից բխող ապացույցներ` օգտագործելով նաև տեխնիկական միջոցներ և անհրաժեշտ էր ձեռք բերել ապացույցներ ապօրինի քննչական գործողությունների վերաբերյալ, Տիգրան Եգորյանը ձայնագրել է հիշյալ քննչական գործողությունները:


2013-ի մարտի 1-ին Նարինե Էսմաելիի և հանձնաժողովի քարտուղարի միջև առերես հարցաքննության ժամանակ, քննիչ Հովակիմյանը քննչական գործողությունը ձայնագրելու անհրաժեշտության և օրինականության շուրջ վիճաբանություն է սկսել Տիգրան Եգորյանի հետ: Նարինեի ներկայացուցիչը հիմնավորել է իր իրավունքը` հղում կատարելով ՀՀ օրենսդրությանը, մինչդեռ քննիչը չի կարողացել ապացուցել նման իրավունքի բացակայությունը: Շուրջ 40 րոպե վիճաբանելուց հետո, քննիչը դուրս է եկել սենյակից և այնուհետև ներս եկել Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության պետ Անդրանիկ Միրզոյանի հետ, ով արգելել է ներկայացուցչին ձայնագրություն կատարել շատ կոպիտ ձևով` կարգադրելով քննիչներից մեկին (սենյակում ներկա են եղել 5 քննիչ), որ նետի ձայնագրիչը զուգարանը: Այնուհետև, չսպասելով անգամ իր կարգադրության կատարմանը, խլել է ձայնագրիչը Տիգրան Եգորյանի ձեռքից և նետել այն պահարանի մեջ: Ավելի ուշ քննիչներից մեկն այն գաղտնի վերցրել է և ջնջել ձայնագրությունը: Այնուամենայնիվ, այդ ձայնագրությունների մի մասը «Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորման» տրամադրության տակ է:


Այս գործի քննության ընթացքը ցույց է տալիս ՀՔԾ-ի դժկամությունը բացահայտելու ընտրախախտումը և պատժելու հանցագործության իրական մեղավորներին: Փոխարենը` այս մարմնի ներկայացուցիչները ներգրավված են անօրինական գործընթացների մեջ, ինչը խոչընդոտներ է առաջացնում արդյունավետ քննություն անցկացնելու համար, ինչպես նաև ճնշում գործադրում վկայի վրա և պաշտպանություն ցույց տալիս հնարավոր կասկածյալին:


«Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորումը» և «Թրանսփարենսի Ինթերնեշնլ» հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոնը դատապարտում են ՀՔԾ-ի քննիչների, մասնավորապես` ՀՔԾ-ի պետ Անդրանիկ Միրզոյանի անօրինական գործողությունները:


Մենք կոչ ենք անում Հայաստանում Ամերիկայի դեսպանատանը միջամտելու և հավաստիացում պահանջելու ՀՀ կառավարությունից իր քաղաքացի Նարինե Էսմաելիի անվտանգության համար:


Մենք նաև կոչ ենք անում ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ-ին` հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել Հայաստանի իրավապահ մարմինների` ընտրախախտումները քննելուն և բացահայտելուն ուղղված գործողությունների վրա:


Մենք կոչ ենք անում Հայաստանի իշխանությանը ապահովել, որ բոլոր ընտրախախտումները քննության առնվեն թափանցիկ, արդյունավետ և օրինական ճանապարհով, և որ հայ հասարակությունը պարբերաբար իրազեկվի դրանց զարգացումների մասին:


«Իրավունքի Եվրոպա միավորում»


«Թրանսփարենսի Ինթերնեշնլ» հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոն

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ էլ լավ են արել, պտի ջուրն էլ փակեն, էդ գյուղացիներին էլ քշեն էդ գյուղից:


ընդամենը էտ գյուղի գյուղացիք օգտվում են Սերժի ողորմածությունից, որ իրանց տնահան չի անում... այ Քոչը պետք ա լիներ, որ սաղին սիբիր../ըը. չէ, հիմա սիբիրը մեր համար չէ,.../ կեսին Աբարանի բարձրավանդակ, կեսին էլ Լաչինի ժայռավանդակ քշեր...

----------

keyboard (05.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

խի էտ Ջրաշենը ի՞նչ ա արել, որ սենց գազ տվիք վրները: Խաբար չեմ:

----------


## keyboard

> խի էտ Ջրաշենը ի՞նչ ա արել, որ սենց գազ տվիք վրները: Խաբար չեմ:


Որ Սերժը առաջիկա 5 տարիներն էլ կառավարի, կարծում եմ կհասկանաս ինչ են արել  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

էն են արել, որ համ հարսին են ուզեցել անել, համ էլ փեսին... բայց ու՞մ .ռով: 
չեն հսականում որ կողմորոշվել ա պետք... աշխարհ/հոլանդիա/ տենալ ու կողմնորոշվել...

----------


## Sagittarius

> էն են արել, որ համ հարսին են ուզեցել անել, համ էլ փեսին... բայց ու՞մ .ռով: 
> չեն հսականում որ կողմորոշվել ա պետք... աշխարհ/հոլանդիա/ տենալ ու կողմնորոշվել...


ցավն են ա, որ վստահ եմ, որ էս վերջին գրառումներդ ո՛չ սարկազմ ա պարունակում, ո՛չ իրոնիա, ո՛չ կատակ, այլ լրիվ լուրջ դեմքով ես գրում: Ուստի կասեմ միայն.... տուֆտում ես մի այլ կարգի:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2013), Rammstein (05.03.2013), Արէա (06.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

էտ ցավ չի, այլ մի այլ կարգի ուրախություն, որ իմ գրածը անձամբ քո համար - տուֆտել ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> էտ ցավ չի, այլ մի այլ կարգի ուրախություն, որ իմ գրածը անձամբ քո համար - տուֆտել ա:


Ուրախ եմ քո ուրախության համար

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2013), Rammstein (05.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

Էս թեման կարդում-կարդում եմ ու ընենց հավեսով ղժժում եմ D:
Բոցը էնա, որ ստեղ հավեսով ջուր ենք ծեծում, յանի մենք ինչ-որ բան կարանք փոխենք, մենք հզոր ենք, ուժեղ ենք, խելոք ենք...
Բայց դե ակումբում ջուր ծեծելուց կամ հանրահավաքներում պոչկա սառացնելով ականջները կախած լսելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չենք ասում, քան ասվելա ու լսվելա էս վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում:
Ընգել ենք փակ շրջանի մեջ ու չենք ուզում դուրս գալ, չենք ուզում աչքերներս բացենք ու ավելի սթափ ու ամենակարևորը սեփական խելքին զոռ տալով նայենք էս աշխարհին:
Փաստացի չենք ուզում նկատել բացահայտ ու ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունները:

----------

Bruno (05.03.2013), dvgray (05.03.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Որ Սերժը առաջիկա 5 տարիներն էլ կառավարի, կարծում եմ կհասկանաս ինչ են արել


եղբայր, երևի գյուղերի վիճակը լավ չես պատկերացնում, որ ըտենց ես ասում: Մեր գյուղի օրիանկով ասեմ.
Նախ մեր գյուղում խոպանչիների թիվը, գյուղը մնացածների թվից կրկնակի անգամ շատ ա, էտ հաշվենք Սերժին:
երկրորդ գյողի 65 տոկոսը չի մասնակցել ընտրությանը՝ էտ էլ Սերժին:
Ով էլ Սերժին ինքնակամ ա ընտրել, ուրմեն էտ մարդը կամ գյուղապետն ա, կամ օգնականը կամ էլ, կամ էլ աշխատակազմի բերկամներից մեկը, դե գիտես գյուղերի բնակչության 90%-ը իրար ԽԾԲ-են:
Դե մեռածներին էլ չասեմ ում օգտին հաշվենք :Wink: : Տակը մնում ա մի 50 հոգի, որից կեսի քվեաթերթիկը չեղյալ ա էղել/ տարբեր բովանդակության հայհոյանքներ և այլ.../ կեսն էլ ընտրել են Ռաֆֆին: ահա և այսպիսի պատկերը:Իմ կարծիքով՝եթե չոփը գյուղացու հետևն ա, հլը չի նշանակում, որ ինքը շաքարաքլորիկ ա:

----------


## dvgray

> Էս թեման կարդում-կարդում եմ ու ընենց հավեսով ղժժում եմ D:
> Բոցը էնա, որ ստեղ հավեսով ջուր ենք ծեծում, յանի մենք ինչ-որ բան կարանք փոխենք, մենք հզոր ենք, ուժեղ ենք, խելոք ենք...
> Բայց դե ակումբում ջուր ծեծելուց կամ հանրահավաքներում պոչկա սառացնելով ականջները կախած լսելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չենք ասում, քան ասվելա ու լսվելա էս վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում:
> Ընգել ենք փակ շրջանի մեջ ու չենք ուզում դուրս գալ, չենք ուզում աչքերներս բացենք ու ավելի սթափ ու ամենակարևորը *սեփական խելքին զոռ տալով նայենք էս աշխարհին*:
> Փաստացի չենք ուզում նկատել բացահայտ ու ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունները:


չես վախու՞մ  սենց բաներ ես ասում  :LOL:  
աբեր, էտ էլ չես ուզում տունտունիկը խաղաս՞  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (06.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էս թեման կարդում-կարդում եմ ու ընենց հավեսով ղժժում եմ D:
> Բոցը էնա, որ ստեղ հավեսով ջուր ենք ծեծում, յանի մենք ինչ-որ բան կարանք փոխենք, մենք հզոր ենք, ուժեղ ենք, խելոք ենք...
> Բայց դե ակումբում ջուր ծեծելուց կամ հանրահավաքներում պոչկա սառացնելով ականջները կախած լսելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չենք ասում, քան ասվելա ու լսվելա էս վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում:
> Ընգել ենք փակ շրջանի մեջ ու չենք ուզում դուրս գալ, չենք ուզում աչքերներս բացենք ու ավելի սթափ ու ամենակարևորը սեփական խելքին զոռ տալով նայենք էս աշխարհին:
> Փաստացի չենք ուզում նկատել բացահայտ ու ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունները:


Դու կարդում ես իմ մտքերը, մի փոքր ավելացնելու բան ունեմ, ժամանակ չի լինում մտնեմ մի երկու բան գրեմ: :Sad:

----------


## keyboard

> Դու կարդում ես իմ մտքերը, մի փոքր ավելացնելու բան ունեմ, ժամանակ չի լինում մտնեմ մի երկու բան գրեմ:



ինձ գրի ես կդնեմ ստեղ Չամիչ ջան, տակն էլ քոփիրայթը կգրեմ made by Չամիչ, որ չմտածեն էլի ես եմ ասել:

----------


## Rammstein

> ինձ գրի ես կդնեմ ստեղ Չամիչ ջան, տակն էլ քոփիրայթը կգրեմ made by Չամիչ, որ չմտածեն էլի ես եմ ասել:


Կամ կարա տա, ասենք` Տրիբունին կամ Չուկին, իրանք դնեն, որ էլ քոփիրայթ գրելու կարիք չլինի, միանգամից պարզ լինի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կամ կարա տա, ասենք` Տրիբունին կամ Չուկին, իրանք դնեն, որ էլ քոփիրայթ գրելու կարիք չլինի, միանգամից պարզ լինի:


Մարդն ասում ա ժամանակ չունեմ, ի՞նչ եք կպել:

----------

Varzor (06.03.2013), Տրիբուն (06.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Բոցը էնա, որ ստեղ հավեսով ջուր ենք ծեծում, յանի մենք ինչ-որ բան կարանք փոխենք, մենք հզոր ենք, ուժեղ ենք, խելոք ենք...
> Բայց դե ակումբում ջուր ծեծելուց կամ հանրահավաքներում պոչկա սառացնելով ականջները կախած լսելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չենք ասում, քան ասվելա ու լսվելա էս վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում:
> Ընգել ենք փակ շրջանի մեջ ու չենք ուզում դուրս գալ, չենք ուզում աչքերներս բացենք ու ավելի սթափ ու ամենակարևորը սեփական խելքին զոռ տալով նայենք էս աշխարհին:
> Փաստացի չենք ուզում նկատել բացահայտ ու ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունները:


Դե որ գիտես, ասա մենք էլ իմանանք, թե որոնք են էդ ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունները:
Ասա ելքի ճամփեն :

----------


## Zodiac

> Այժմ Հովհաննիսյանը որոշել է ավելի զանգվածային բողոքի ակցիաներ անցկացնել և դիմել Սահմանադրական դատարան՝ փորձելով ամբողջական կամ մասամբ անվավեր ճանաչել քվեարկության արդյունքները [«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը դիմել է Հայաստանի սահմանադրական դատարան մարտի 4-ին]:, միաժամանակ, նա չի հերքել Սարգսյանի հետ կոալիցիա ձևավորելու հնարավորությունը: Հովհաննիսյանն արդեն իսկ մտել է Հայաստանի ընտրությունների պատմության մեջ՝ իր աննախադեպ քարոզարշավով: Հետագա մի քանի շաբաթներն ու ամիսները ցույց կտան, կկարողանա արդյոք ամերիկահայ թեկնածուն ընտրողների շրջանում ունեցած իր հեղինակությունը վերածել առավելությունների նույն այդ ընտրողների համար», - եզրափակում է հոդվածի հեղինակ Էմիլ Սանամյանը:


 Աղբյուր- http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/03/05/usa
 Արդեն ամերիկահայերն են կռուտիտներով Րաֆֆուն դրդում դհոլացման : 
ՆԱՐՈԴ Ի ՐԱՖՖԻ ՊՌՈՏԻՎ ՎՍԵԽ :  :Hands Up:

----------


## Դավիթ

_«Հովհաննիսյանն ու Սարգսյանը հանդիպեցին և իրար ձեռք սեղմեցին. սա առաջին նման դեպքն էր Հայաստանի հետընտրական քաղաքական կյանքում: Սարգսյանի և Հովհաննիսյանի միջև այս համեստ հաղորդակցումը երաշխիք է, որ այս անգամ երկրում բռնության դեպքեր չեն գրանցվի:_ 


Էդ նրանից ա, որ Սերժը վստահ ա, որ էս պահն էլ կանցնի-կգնա:

----------


## Zodiac

[QUOTE=Դավիթ
Էդ նրանից ա, որ Սերժը վստահ ա, որ էս պահն էլ կանցնի-կգնա :Bad: /QUOTE]

Եթե իրենց ժողովրդին ու  ժողովրդավարությունը փիս-հորս արեվ սիրող հայտարարող բոլոր ուժերը -գոնե մեծամասնությունը- մի կողմ թողնեն իրենց ոչուփուչ ամբիցիաներն ու համախմբվեն Րաֆֆու շուրջ, կամ գոնե չխանգառեն, էդ ժամ Սերժի վստահությունից բան չի մնա :
ԲԱՅՑ դե մեր ազգը ...
Եսիմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե իրենց ժողովրդին ու  ժողովրդավարությունը փիս-հորս արեվ սիրող հայտարարող բոլոր ուժերը -գոնե մեծամասնությունը- մի կողմ թողնեն իրենց ոչուփուչ ամբիցիաներն ու համախմբվեն Րաֆֆու շուրջ, կամ գոնե չխանգառեն, էդ ժամ Սերժի վստահությունից բան չի մնա :
> ԲԱՅՑ դե մեր ազգը ...
> Եսիմ...


Ապեր, Րաֆֆին պտի կարողանա իրա շուրջը համախմբի բոլոր ուժերին… էն ժամանակ ով որ չի համախմբվի, կմարջինալանա… 
 Րաֆֆին սկի իրա հարթակը չի կարում կարգավորի… ով ինչ պատահի ասում ա…

----------


## Zodiac

> Ապեր, Րաֆֆին պտի կարողանա իրա շուրջը համախմբի բոլոր ուժերին… էն ժամանակ ով որ չի համախմբվի, կմարջինալանա…


Հայ- հայ ա մարջինալ են , էլի  :LOL:  Բոլորի երբեմնի փառքից փոստն ա մնացել. :LOL: 



> Րաֆֆին սկի իրա հարթակը չի կարում կարգավորի… ով ինչ պատահի ասում ա…


Չորս վերսիա կա-
1-Ապաշնորհ - քչախելք ա, հետն էլ ադեկվատ չի
2-ՄԱՆԴՌԱԺ Ա
3-Խորամանկ ա, բժժացնում ա իշխանությանը
4-Ժամանակ ա շահում

----------


## Zodiac

> Չորս վերսիա կա-
> 1-Ապաշնորհ - քչախելք ա, հետն էլ ադեկվատ չի
> 2-ՄԱՆԴՌԱԺ Ա
> 3-Խորամանկ ա, բժժացնում ա իշխանությանը
> 4-Ժամանակ ա շահում


Իմ կարծիքով իրականում երևի թե Րաֆֆու գործելակերպում զարմանալիորեն բոլոր վերոհիշյալ տարրերը կան :
Բայց արդեն պարզ է, որ եթե ամսի տասից սկսած նրա սկսած նոր շարժումը ինչ որ մի հրաշքով չվերակենդանա հանրահավաքների բազմազքանակության տեսակետից, նա ինքն  արդեն նորից մեկ ամսից կդառնա մարգինալ -որպես նորօրյա լոպազ Քաջ Նազար:
 Ժամանակն արդեն նրա դեմ է...
 Ափսոս, եթե այդպես պրծնի այս ամենը, մեղք է մեր ազգը...

----------


## Zodiac

> Սեդրակյանը այսօր կորոշի իր մարտավարությունը


http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/03/06/sedrakyan

Էս էլ հակագրոհի մի ֆռոնտ- ինֆորմացիոն ղժղժոց -սերիալ- հասարակության ուշադրունը շեղելու ձև.

----------

Bruno (06.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բա էս ժողովրդին կարելի ա քցել ?

----------

Rammstein (06.03.2013), Tig (06.03.2013), Valentina (07.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Բա էս ժողովրդին կարելի ա քցել ?


Հա, քանի դեռ ով որ նախկինում քցել ու չի պատժվել, կենդանի ա ու հերթական, պոտենցիալ քցողը դատաստանից չի վախում, ուրեմն ասում եմ՝ ՀԱ, կարելի ա ու պտի քցեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, քանի դեռ ով որ նախկինում քցել ու չի պատժվել, կենդանի ա ու հերթական, պոտենցիալ քցողը դատաստանից չի վախում, ուրեմն ասում եմ՝ ՀԱ, կարելի ա ու պտի քցեն:


Րաֆֆին ասել ա, որ կյանքի գնով մինչև ապրլի 9-ը ժողովուդրրը հաղթելույա (whatever the fuck it means): Եթե մինչև էտ ժողովուրդը չհաղթեց, ուրեմն Րաֆֆին պիտի ինքնահրկիզվի: Եթե չինքնահրկիզվի, պետք ա հրկիզել ու դա դարձնել ազգային ավանդույթ, որ էլ հավայի խոստումներ ժողովրդին չտան, մուֆթա հույս չարթնացնեն, հետո հուսախաբ չանեն:

----------

Bruno (06.03.2013), keyboard (06.03.2013), Mephistopheles (06.03.2013), Tig (06.03.2013), Varzor (06.03.2013), Աթեիստ (06.03.2013), Բիձա (07.03.2013), Դավիթ (07.03.2013), Ձայնալար (06.03.2013), Մարկիզ (06.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (07.03.2013), Շինարար (06.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> չես վախու՞մ  սենց բաներ ես ասում  
> աբեր, էտ էլ չես ուզում տունտունիկը խաղաս՞


Չէ, զահլես գնացելա: Սպասում եմ Շանթի ասած հեղափոխությանը  :Jpit:

----------

dvgray (07.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու կարդում ես իմ մտքերը...(


Էդ հեչ լավ չի  :Sad:

----------

Բիձա (07.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե որ գիտես, ասա մենք էլ իմանանք, թե որոնք են էդ ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունները:
> Ասա ելքի ճամփեն :


1. Ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունը էնա, որ մեր երկրում, պրակտիկորեն բոլոր ոլորտներում կառավարման խնդիր կա` սկսած կառավարությունով ու ընդիմությունով, վերջացրած մանկապարտեզի դաստիարակով: Ոչ մի հասարակություն ինքնակառավարվող չի, պիտի կառավարիչներ լինեն, իսկ էսօրվա աշխարհում ամեն տեղից ելածը չի կարող արդյունավետ կառավարում և ղեկավարում իրականացնել:
2. Ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունը էնա, որ հանցագործի դեմ բարի խոսքերով ու օրենք խրատելով չեն պայքարում` տենց ճիշտ չկա: ՄԻ հատ ձև կա, որ հազարամյակներով չի փոխվել` թերեն օլորում են, դիմադրելու պարագայում էլ մի երկու հատ պոչկեքին հասցնում են: Իսկ մենք էս 20 տարիյա նեյնիմ-նեյնիմ ենք անում:
3. Ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունը ենա, որ քանի երկրում թևածում է "խազեինի հանդեպ" վախի շորշոփը, ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չի կարող լինել: Ու այդ փոփոխության հիմնական շարժիչը սերնդափոխությունն է, որը դեռ լիարժեք չի կատարվել` դեռ ռուսա-սովետական փտած համակարգերի համին գնացողները շատ են:
4. անցումային ու առանց կայացած համակագի երկրիների համար ժողովրդավարությունը սին պատրանք է:
...
Էլի պետքա?

Սիկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ելքի ճամփին, ապա ամեն մեկն իր տարբերակնը հաստատ ունի կամ ենթադրում է: բայց ժողովրդի մակարդակով ելքի համար պիտի էդ անհատական տարբերակների ուժեղ մմեծամասնությունը (ոչ քանակական) համընկնի, որը հիմա չեմ տեսնում:

----------

John (06.03.2013), Zodiac (07.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Րաֆֆին ասել ա, որ կյանքի գնով մինչև ապրլի 9-ը ժողովուդրրը հաղթելույա (whatever the fuck it means): Եթե մինչև էտ ժողովուրդը չհաղթեց, ուրեմն Րաֆֆին պիտի ինքնահրկիզվի: Եթե չինքնահրկիզվի, պետք ա հրկիզել ու դա դարձնել ազգային ավանդույթ, որ էլ հավայի խոստումներ ժողովրդին չտան, մուֆթա հույս չարթնացնեն, հետո հուսախաբ չանեն:


Ճիշտ ա, դու սկսել ես հավատալ, ես էլ ճիշտն ասած, որ քո գրառումները կարդում եմ, մի տեսակ հույս ա մտնում մեջս, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի մտածում եմ, որ հիմա արդեն կամ ինքնահրկիզվի կամ մի օր գիշերով թռնի Հայաստանից, նենց տեղ, որ էլ չգտնեն, չնայած ես կասկածում եմ, որ իրա ապրիլի  9-ի ժամկետը անցնելուց հետո, եթե էդ հաղթանակը չլինի էլ իրան որևէ վատ բան անող լինի:  :Dntknw:

----------


## John

Մեկ ա ես չեմ հասկանում պարոն Րաֆֆին ինչո՞ւ ոչ բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում վստահված անձ ուներ... էլ չեմ ասում մի քանի հոգի պարապած տղեք ընտրատեղամասի մոտակայքում, որ եթե հաշվելու ընթացքում փորձին ինչ–որ խաղեր խաղալ՝ մտնեինք դրանց ջարդը տայինք... Մի՞թե չի հասկանում, որ «բարի քեռին» սահմանադրական ու օրինական ճանապարհով նախագահ չի կարող դառնալ... Ինքը ուզում է նախագահ դառնա, որ օրենքի երկիր դառնա Հայաստանը, բայց իրան նենց ա պահում, ոնց որ արդեն օրենքի երկիր ա... էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում ուստ, սաղ նորմալ ա էլի ուրեմն... գժի տեղ են դրել լրիվ։

----------

keyboard (06.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Սիկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ելքի ճամփին, ապա ամեն մեկն իր տարբերակնը հաստատ ունի կամ ենթադրում է: բայց ժողովրդի մակարդակով ելքի համար պիտի էդ անհատական տարբերակների ուժեղ մմեծամասնությունը (ոչ քանակական) համընկնի, որը հիմա չեմ տեսնում:


Մի քանի տարբերակ-
1-Համակերպվել, ընդունելով, որ ասիական մեռնող ազգ ենք, էս ա, անհույս ա, ով կարա- հարմարվի, ով չի կարա- գաղթի... :Bad: 
2-տարբեր մանր մունր ճնշումներով հասնել էվոլյուցիոն ... մի քսան տարուց. :Wink: 
3-Սպասել մի քանի Չակ Նորիսի... :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, զահլես գնացելա: Սպասում եմ Շանթի ասած հեղափոխությանը


իսկ ես սպասում եմ քո ասած "կեցցե թագավոր"-ին:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկ ես սպասում եմ քո ասած "կեցցե թագավոր"-ին:


Ապեր, թագավոր ես ուզում, գնա Սաւդի արաբիայում ապրի… գնացել ես Կանադա ու իրանց դեմոկրատիան դուրդ չի գալիս… ո՞վ ա քեզ զոռով պահում ըդտեղ…

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեկ ա ես չեմ հասկանում պարոն Րաֆֆին ինչո՞ւ ոչ բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում վստահված անձ ուներ... էլ չեմ ասում մի քանի հոգի *պարապած տղեք* ընտրատեղամասի մոտակայքում, որ եթե հաշվելու ընթացքում փորձին ինչ–որ խաղեր խաղալ՝ մտնեինք դրանց ջարդը տայինք... Մի՞թե չի հասկանում, որ «բարի քեռին» սահմանադրական ու օրինական ճանապարհով նախագահ չի կարող դառնալ... Ինքը ուզում է նախագահ դառնա, որ օրենքի երկիր դառնա Հայաստանը, բայց իրան նենց ա պահում, ոնց որ արդեն օրենքի երկիր ա... էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում ուստ, սաղ նորմալ ա էլի ուրեմն... գժի տեղ են դրել լրիվ։


Երկրի բոլոր պարապած տղեքը արդեն 3 սմեն լավ փողով սափրագլուխ ու թիկնապահ են աշխատում: Ազատ աշխատուժ էդ ոլորտում չկա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, թագավոր ես ուզում, գնա Սաւդի արաբիայում ապրի… գնացել ես Կանադա ու իրանց դեմոկրատիան դուրդ չի գալիս… ո՞վ ա քեզ զոռով պահում ըդտեղ…


Կանադան դեմոկրատիայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող մի մարիոնետ երկիր ա: եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ սաղ երդվում են ստեղ Անգլիայի թագուհու արևով/ ասենք քաղաքացիություն ընդունելուց /
ինձ ոչ մեկ էլ զոռով չի կարա պահի
իսկ թագավորը ինձ պետք ա հենց Հայաստանում: լավ կլինի, եթե դա լինի  ոչ միայն ՀՀ -ում, այլ նաև արևմտյան Հայաստանում: հենց որ եկավ էտ օրը, վազելով հետ կգամ:... կարող ա հիմա էլ հետ գամ... տեսնենք   :Smile:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## John

> Երկրի բոլոր պարապած տղեքը արդեն 3 սմեն լավ փողով սափրագլուխ ու թիկնապահ են աշխատում: Ազատ աշխատուժ էդ ոլորտում չկա:


Դե որ մենք սափրագլուխ չենք` էդ չի նշանակում, որ պարապած չենք, կամ չենք կարող մեզնից ուժ ներկայացնել: Էն մարդիկ որ Ազատության հրապարակում են էսօր` իրանց որ բաժանեինք 1988 տեղամասերի մեջ հավասարաչափ` հույ թե ֆիզիկական ուժի ու բռնության միջոցով ընտրակեղծիքներ կլինեին

----------

Moonwalker (07.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

- Ինչ լինում է, թող որ լինի միանգամից...
- Ոչ, էլ ոչ մի կաթիլ արյուն...

----------


## Zodiac

> - Ինչ լինում է, թող որ լինի միանգամից...
> - Ոչ, էլ ոչ մի կաթիլ արյուն...


 -Սա ներվերի պայքար է- ՐԱՖՖԻ
Անարյուն իշխանափոխություն Հայաստանում ՀԱՅՏՆԻ ՈՒԺԵՐԸ արել են-1998- ին :
Արել են նաև Վրաստանում և ՈՒկրաինայում :
ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ Է ...
Բայց քիչ հավանական.......

----------

Tig (07.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

> -Սա ներվերի պայքար է- ՐԱՖՖԻ
> Անարյուն իշխանափոխություն Հայաստանում ՀԱՅՏՆԻ ՈՒԺԵՐԸ արել են-1998- ին :
> Արել են նաև Վրաստանում և ՈՒկրաինայում :
> ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ Է ...
> Բայց քիչ հավանական.......


Չէ, 98-ինը հեղափոխություն չէր: Մաքսիմում հեղաշրջում...
Այսինքն գուցե իշխանափոխություն էր, բայց զուտ դերակատարների իմաստով: Այսինքն այդտեղ ժողովուրդը համարյա կապ չուներ:

----------


## Zodiac

> Չէ, 98-ինը հեղափոխություն չէր: Մաքսիմում հեղաշրջում...
> Այսինքն գուցե իշխանափոխություն էր, բայց զուտ դերակատարների իմաստով: Այսինքն այդտեղ ժողովուրդը համարյա կապ չուներ:


 Կարևոր արդյունքի հասան 1998-ին- Ղարաբաղի հարցում :
 Ինչի հասնեն իշխանափոխությամբ, որն է նպատակը, ոչ ոք հստակ չի ձևակերպում, բայց պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ ժողովուրդը մի բան է ուզում-  մաքսիմալ արդարություն, օրենքի հավասար կիրառում բոլորի հանդեպ , ու դրան հասնելու  մարդկության հայտնագործած ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ ձևը ոչ թե ԲՈՒՏԱՖՈՐ, այլ իրական դեմոկրատիան է :
Իշխանափոխության նպատակը պետք է հայտարարվի հստակ- արդարություն, օրենքի հավասար կիրառում բոլորի հանդեպ, հաստատել ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈԻՆ :Love:

----------

Tig (07.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Կարևոր արդյունքի հասան 1998-ին- Ղարաբաղի հարցում :
>  Ինչի հասնեն իշխանափոխությամբ, որն է նպատակը, ոչ ոք հստակ չի ձևակերպում, բայց պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ ժողովուրդը մի բան է ուզում-  մաքսիմալ արդարություն, օրենքի հավասար կիրառում բոլորի հանդեպ , ու դրան հասնելու  մարդկության հայտնագործած ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ ձևը ոչ թե ԲՈՒՏԱՖՈՐ, այլ իրական դեմոկրատիան է :
> Իշխանափոխության նպատակը պետք է հայտարարվի հստակ- արդարություն, օրենքի հավասար կիրառում բոլորի հանդեպ, հաստատել ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈԻՆ


Իմ կարծիքով իրական ժողովրդավարություն չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ: Այսինքն կարող է, եթե մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը լինի արդար ու ճիշտ ապրի: Բայց դե էդ դեպքում արդեն էլ կարևոր չի լինի, թե ինչ քաղաքական մեխանիզմով է ղեկավարվում հասարակությունը: Էդ դեպքում ցանկացած մեխանիզմ էլ դրական արդյունք կտա: Այսինքն պետք է մարդկանց մտածողությունը փոխվի: Ու կարծում եմ ինչոր տեղ էս Րաֆֆիի գործընթացն էլ ազդում ա դրա վրա... Չնայած էս պահին խելքս բան չի կտրում, թե մի լուրջ դրական տեղաշարժ կարձանագրենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> - Ինչ լինում է, թող որ լինի միանգամից...
> - Ոչ, էլ ոչ մի կաթիլ արյուն...


2008-ի Մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունը հարձակվեց ժողովրդի վրա, Րաֆֆի… դու իշխանության արածի համար պատասխան մի տուր ոչ էլ քո վրա վերցրու նրա պարտականությունները… 

սենց հիմար բան պետք չի ասել… պտի ասես "մեր կողմից ամեն քայլ կարվի արյունահեղություն թույլ չտալու համար, բայց դուք շատ լավ գիտեք թե ով կազմակերպեց Մարտի 1-ը"

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հովհաննիսյանը այնուհետեւ հարթակից ելույթ ունեցավ եւ մի քանի կարեւոր դրույթներ առանձնացրեց: Նա տեղեկացրեց, որ հանդիպել է Գերմանիայի Բունդեսթագի պատվիրակության հետ եւ նրանց առջեւ հստակ պահանջ ներկայացրել:
> 
> *«Շատ պարզ ներկայացրի, որ այդ նույն Արեւմուտքը եւ Գերմանիան, որ ճանաչում են Կոսովոն, պիտի ճանաչեն Արցախը: Այդ նույն Գերմանիան եւ Եվրոպան, որոնց աղբյուրներից մեկն է Հայաստանի քաղաքակրթությունը` առաջին քրիստոնյա ազգը, պիտի ճանաչեն մեր Ցեղասպանությունը եւ Մեծ հայրենազրկումը: Ժամանակ ենք տալիս` 2015 թվականի ապրիլի 24-ին դուք ճանաչելու եք մեր իրավունքը»*, - հայտարարեց նա:
> 
> ազատություն ռ/կ



եթե դուռռակությունը սահման ունի, ապա Րաֆֆին էդ սահմանը ամեն անգամ հեռացնում ա որ չհասնենք ու չտեսնենք թե որտեղ ա վերջանում… 

իրա կուսակից ռուբեն հակոբյանն արդեն պատրաստվում ա ավագանու ընտրություններին, ինքը ընգած չոլերը սրան-նրան բարև ա տալիս…

----------

dvgray (08.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> եթե դուռռակությունը սահման ունի, ապա Րաֆֆին էդ սահմանը ամեն անգամ հեռացնում ա որ չհասնենք ու չտեսնենք թե որտեղ ա վերջանում… 
> 
> իրա կուսակից ռուբեն հակոբյանն արդեն պատրաստվում ա ավագանու ընտրություններին, ինքը ընգած չոլերը սրան-նրան բարև ա տալիս…


բա որ ասում եմ կլոուն ա ու Սերժը մեյդան ա հանել, որ ժողովդին զվարճացնի՞  :LOL: ...
...
իսկ ժառանգական-կոմունիստադաշնակ Ռուբոն իրա վրա դրված հանձնարարությունները միշտ էլ լավ ա արել  :Wink: ...

էս Ռաֆայելը լավ Պարոնյան կխաղար... մեծապատիվ մուրացկաններ...  :Wink:   :LOL:  ... ափսոս, սենց տաղանդը կորում ա

----------


## Zodiac

> Իմ կարծիքով իրական ժողովրդավարություն չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ: Այսինքն կարող է, եթե մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը լինի արդար ու ճիշտ ապրի: Բայց դե էդ դեպքում արդեն էլ կարևոր չի լինի, թե ինչ քաղաքական մեխանիզմով է ղեկավարվում հասարակությունը: Էդ դեպքում ցանկացած մեխանիզմ էլ դրական արդյունք կտա: Այսինքն պետք է մարդկանց մտածողությունը փոխվի: Ու կարծում եմ ինչոր տեղ էս Րաֆֆիի գործընթացն էլ ազդում ա դրա վրա... Չնայած էս պահին խելքս բան չի կտրում, թե մի լուրջ դրական տեղաշարժ կարձանագրենք:


Իրական ժողովրդավարություն ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ առանց ընտրակեղծիքների ընտրված իշխանություն, ոնց որ արևմուտքում կամ Վրաստանում :
 Իշխանափոխության նպատակը  պետք է հստակ հայտարարվի- հաստատել ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈԻՆ :   :Love:

----------


## Zodiac

> [COLOR="#800080"] Այսինքն պետք է մարդկանց մտածողությունը փոխվի: Ու կարծում եմ ինչոր տեղ էս Րաֆֆիի գործընթացն էլ ազդում ա դրա վրա... Չնայած էս պահին խելքս բան չի կտրում, թե մի լուրջ դրական տեղաշարժ կարձանագրենք:


 Դաժե Լեվոնի շարժումը լուրջ դրական տեղաշարժ արձանագրեց- համեմատաբար ազատ մամուլ , ԶԼՄ- ներ, մատչելի ինտերնետ ... :Cool:

----------

Tig (08.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> բա որ ասում եմ կլոուն ա ու Սերժը մեյդան ա հանել, որ ժողովդին զվարճացնի՞ ...
> ...
> իսկ ժառանգական-կոմունիստադաշնակ Ռուբոն իրա վրա դրված հանձնարարությունները միշտ էլ լավ ա արել ...
> 
> էս Ռաֆայելը լավ Պարոնյան կխաղար... մեծապատիվ մուրացկաններ...   ... ափսոս, սենց տաղանդը կորում ա


 Անձամբ ինձ նա հլա որ խմած ոճի քունքվուիստ է հիշեցնում, բայց էդքան էլ անվնաս չի էդ ոճը ,հենց ընենց չի, որ  նախ-
1-  ԳԱԳՈՆ հլա դեռ չի շնորհավորել Սերժին
2- Նիկոլն ու Ժիրոն կողքին են հլա ...

----------


## Zodiac

> «Խալաստոյով» դեպի Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններ
> 
> Եթե մի կողմ թողնենք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հրավիրած երեկվա հանրահավաքում հնչած ելույթների հուզական հատվածները, հուժկու, բայց անհասցե քննադատություններն ու հավաքվածների վանկարկումները, ապա տակը կմնա ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչ Արմեն Ռուստամյանի ելույթը, որն անկեղծ էր ու զերծ պատրանքներից։
> 
> Ռուստամյանը, ըստ էության, խոստովանեց, որ հաշվի առնելով մի շարք հանգամանքներ՝ համապետական լուծման որևէ տարբերակի հնարավոր չէ հասնել, ու պետք է պատրաստվել մայիսի 5–ին կայանալիք Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններին։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ «զադնի» չդնելու խոստման տակ  Րաֆֆին փորձում է փետրվարի 18–ից հետո իներցիայով (այսինքն՝ «խալաստոյով») մնալիք ձայների օգնությամբ մայրաքաղաքի ավագանու կազմում ներկայացված լինելու ծրագիր իրականացնել՝ ձեռքի հետ նշանակվելով «ընդդիմության առաջնորդ»։ Նկատենք, սակայն, որ ընդդիմության առաջնորդ չեն նշանակվում, քանզի դա նշանակովի պաշտոն չէ, որքան էլ որ Սերժը սրտանց ցանկանա։
> 
> Ճիշտ է, Րաֆֆին Արմենի պատրանքազերծ ելույթից հետո շտապեց հայտարարել, թե մայիսի 5–ից առաջ լինելու է ապրիլի 9–ը (այդ օրը ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ նախատեսված է նախագահի երդման արարողություն), բայց դե...
> 
> Եթե Րաֆֆին համոզված է, որ մարզերում մարդկանց բարև տալով ու սարերից «խալաստոյ» գցած դեպի Երևան իջնելով՝ արիլի 9–ին կարողանալու է նախագահ դառնալ, ապա հեքիաթների է հավատում։ Մայրաքաղաքում լարվածության կենտրոն ստեղծելու փոխարեն մարզերը չափչփելով ու Լիսկայի հրաժարականը պահանջելով՝ հաստատ հաջողության չես հասնի։
> ...


http://7or.am/am/news/view/48381/

----------


## Չամիչ

Էս ժողովուրդը քանի չգիտակցի, որ սա ոչ թե ժողովրդի պայքարն ա, այլ Րաֆֆու պայքարն ա, սենց էլ ամեն անգամ նույն կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ ենք կանգնելու: Փաստորեն էս երկրում ՄԻԱԿ ԽՆԴԻՐԸ դա կեղծված ընտրություններն ե՞ն: Հարգելի Րաֆֆի, ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞ էս երկրում,  թե՞ օգտագործելով մասսաներին ուզում ես լուծել էն խնդիրը,  որը հենց քեզ ա պետք: Էս երկրում ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞, հազար ու մի պրոբլեմ կա, հազար ու մի խնդիր կա, դե խոսի, պահանջի, առաջնորդի ժողովրդին, որ *կոնկրետ* խնդիրներ լուծվեն:

Ժողովուրդն էլ միամտաբար կարծում ա թե սա ժողովրդի պայքարն ա: Երեկ բարեկամություն անցումի տակ վաճառակետերից մեկի տերը ինձ բողոքում ա թե էնքան թանկ ա տեղի վարձը, որ մարդ մտածում ա ավելի լավ ա թողնի գնա էս երկրից: Խնդրեմ, խնդիրներից մեկը, ժողովրուրդ ջան եթե սա քո պայքարն ա դե լուծի էտ խնդիրը: Դու գնում, կանգնում ես հրապարակում ու *դիրիժորի* փայտիկի տակ ծափ ես տալիս, կամ վանկարկում ես ու համարում ես, որ սա քո պայքարն ա?

----------


## Zodiac

> Էս ժողովուրդը քանի չգիտակցի, որ սա ոչ թե ժողովրդի պայքարն ա, այլ Րաֆֆու պայքարն ա, սենց էլ ամեն անգամ նույն կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ ենք կանգնելու: Փաստորեն էս երկրում ՄԻԱԿ ԽՆԴԻՐԸ դա կեղծված ընտրություններն ե՞ն: Հարգելի Րաֆֆի, ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞ էս երկրում,  թե՞ օգտագործելով մասսաներին ուզում ես լուծել էն խնդիրը,  որը հենց քեզ ա պետք: Էս երկրում ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞, հազար ու մի պրոբլեմ կա, հազար ու մի խնդիր կա, դե խոսի, պահանջի, առաջնորդի ժողովրդին, որ *կոնկրետ* խնդիրներ լուծվեն:
> 
> Ժողովուրդն էլ միամտաբար կարծում ա թե սա ժողովրդի պայքարն ա: Երեկ բարեկամություն անցումի տակ վաճառակետերից մեկի տերը ինձ բողոքում ա թե էնքան թանկ ա տեղի վարձը, որ մարդ մտածում ա ավելի լավ ա թողնի գնա էս երկրից: Խնդրեմ, խնդիրներից մեկը, ժողովրուրդ ջան եթե սա քո պայքարն ա դե լուծի էտ խնդիրը: Դու գնում, կանգնում ես հրապարակում ու *դիրիժորի* փայտիկի տակ ծափ ես տալիս, կամ վանկարկում ես ու համարում ես, որ սա քո պայքարն ա?


 Լիքը խնդիրներ կան, բայց ոչ մեկը շուտ չի լուծվի,   քանի դեռ չի լուծվել կեղծված ընտրությունների հարցը : Կեղծելով   ընտրությունները, ապաշնորհ ,  անգրագետ, ագահ, անխիղճ մարդկանցով գրավում են իշխանության, դատաիրավական համակարգի, բիզնեսի, բոլոր բնագավառների բոլոր ղեկավար օղակներն ու հենց իրենք են անպատժելիության մթոլորտում առանց վախի ստեղծում լիքը խնդիրներ : :Diablo:

----------

Արէա (09.03.2013), Դավիթ (08.03.2013), Տրիբուն (08.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա ասում եմ՝ էս թեման չմտնեմ, զզվեցի քաղաքականությունից, բայց հենց տեսնում եմ՝ վերջին գրառումը Չամիչն ա արել, չեմ դիմանում, մտնում եմ  :Jpit: 

Չամիչ ջան, չէ, էս ժողովուրդը լիքը խնդիր ունի: Բայց էս պահին հարցը նախագահական ընտրություններն են, դրա համար ա ժողովուրդը պայքարում: Եթե կոպիտ կուզես, հա, Րաֆֆու խնդիրը նախագահական ընտրություններն են, վեր ա կացել, պայքարում ա դրա համար: Բայց էդ կնիկը, որը տեղի վարձից ա բողոքում, մի օր ոտքի կանգնե՞լ ա, մի օր ասե՞լ ա՝ էս ինչ եք անում:

Մեր ժողովուրդը լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունի. մենակ բողոքում ա, մենակ փնթփնթում ա, ոչ մի բան չի անի, որ իրա վիճակը փոխվի: Նստած սպասում ա, որ պիտի Փրկիչ գա ու փրկի: Չէ, տենց չի լինում: Եթե աշխատավարձդ քիչ ա, գործադուլ արա: Եթե անարդար են քո նկատմամբ, դատի տուր: Կասեք՝ համակարգը սենց-նենց: Համակարգը երևի ավելի շուտ կարգի կբերվի անընդհատ գործի դնելով, քան հինգ տարին մեկ ընտրություններ անելով:

----------

Bujak2012 (08.03.2013), Sagittarius (08.03.2013), Tig (08.03.2013), Աթեիստ (08.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Էս ժողովուրդը քանի չգիտակցի, որ սա ոչ թե ժողովրդի պայքարն ա, այլ Րաֆֆու պայքարն ա, սենց էլ ամեն անգամ նույն կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ ենք կանգնելու: Փաստորեն էս երկրում ՄԻԱԿ ԽՆԴԻՐԸ դա կեղծված ընտրություններն ե՞ն: Հարգելի Րաֆֆի, ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞ էս երկրում,  թե՞ օգտագործելով մասսաներին ուզում ես լուծել էն խնդիրը,  որը հենց քեզ ա պետք: Էս երկրում ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞, հազար ու մի պրոբլեմ կա, հազար ու մի խնդիր կա, դե խոսի, պահանջի, առաջնորդի ժողովրդին, որ *կոնկրետ* խնդիրներ լուծվեն:
> 
> Ժողովուրդն էլ միամտաբար կարծում ա թե սա ժողովրդի պայքարն ա: Երեկ բարեկամություն անցումի տակ վաճառակետերից մեկի տերը ինձ բողոքում ա թե էնքան թանկ ա տեղի վարձը, որ մարդ մտածում ա ավելի լավ ա թողնի գնա էս երկրից: Խնդրեմ, խնդիրներից մեկը, ժողովրուրդ ջան եթե սա քո պայքարն ա դե լուծի էտ խնդիրը: Դու գնում, կանգնում ես հրապարակում ու *դիրիժորի* փայտիկի տակ ծափ ես տալիս, կամ վանկարկում ես ու համարում ես, որ սա քո պայքարն ա?


Խաղողը չեղավ՝- չամիչն էլ չի լինի
Վազը չեղավ՝-խաղողն էլ չի լինի
Հողը, ջուրը չեղավ՝-վազն էլ ... ու սենց շարունակ… Հիմա էս մարդը միանգամից չամիչի հարցն ա ուզում լուծի ու հող ա փորում, ջուր ա քաշում, վազ ա տնկում.... միշտ նշելով որ չամիչ ա ուզում ստանա վերջում:
Րաֆֆու գործընթացը իմ համար վիրուսի էֆեկտ ա: Արդեն մտել ա, հիմա փորձում ա սաղ ֆայլերը անպիտան դարձնի, որ ստիպված գործը հասնի ֆորմատ անելուն.  :Wink:

----------

John (08.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.03.2013), Zodiac (08.03.2013), Տրիբուն (08.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Խաղողը չեղավ՝- չամիչն էլ չի լինի
> Վազը չեղավ՝-խաղողն էլ չի լինի
> Հողը, ջուրը չեղավ՝-վազն էլ ... ու սենց շարունակ… Հիմա էս մարդը միանգամից չամիչի հարցն ա ուզում լուծի ու հող ա փորում, ջուր ա քաշում, վազ ա տնկում.... միշտ նշելով որ չամիչ ա ուզում ստանա վերջում:
> Րաֆֆու գործընթացը իմ համար վիրուսի էֆեկտ ա: Արդեն մտել ա, հիմա փորձում ա սաղ ֆայլերը անպիտան դարձնի, որ ստիպված գործը հասնի ֆորմատ անելուն.


 Հիացած եմ քո ներկայացրած դիպուկ , պարզ մեկնաբանությամբ, հարգանքներս...  :Hands Up:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հիացած եմ քո ներկայացրած դիպուկ , պարզ մեկնաբանությամբ, հարգանքներս...


ես կասեի՝ խոհեր խաղողի, չամիչի եւ չրի թեմայի շուրջ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա ասում եմ՝ էս թեման չմտնեմ, զզվեցի քաղաքականությունից, բայց հենց տեսնում եմ՝ վերջին գրառումը Չամիչն ա արել, չեմ դիմանում, մտնում եմ


 :Blush: 




> Չամիչ ջան, չէ, էս ժողովուրդը լիքը խնդիր ունի: Բայց էս պահին հարցը նախագահական ընտրություններն են, դրա համար ա ժողովուրդը պայքարում: Եթե կոպիտ կուզես, հա, *Րաֆֆու խնդիրը նախագահական ընտրություններն են, վեր ա կացել, պայքարում ա դրա համար*: Բայց էդ կնիկը, որը տեղի վարձից ա բողոքում, մի օր ոտքի կանգնե՞լ ա, մի օր ասե՞լ ա՝ էս ինչ եք անում:


Բա ես էլ հենց էտ եմ ասում: Դրա համար պետք չի ասել, որ սա ժողովրդի պայքարն ա, սա Րաֆֆու խնդիրն ա:





> Մեր ժողովուրդը լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունի. մենակ բողոքում ա, մենակ փնթփնթում ա, ոչ մի բան չի անի, որ իրա վիճակը փոխվի: *Նստած սպասում ա, որ պիտի Փրկիչ գա ու փրկի:* Չէ, տենց չի լինում: Եթե աշխատավարձդ քիչ ա, գործադուլ արա: Եթե անարդար են քո նկատմամբ, դատի տուր: Կասեք՝ համակարգը սենց-նենց: Համակարգը երևի ավելի շուտ կարգի կբերվի անընդհատ գործի դնելով, քան հինգ տարին մեկ ընտրություններ անելով:


Ոնց որ ասում են՝ համ նալին ես խփում, համ մեխին: Բա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, նստած սպասում ա, որ հրաշք պիտի տեղի ունենա, Րաֆֆին բացառիկ, աննախադեպ մեծ սիրտ ունեցող նախագահ պիտի դուրս գա ու բոլոր պրոբլեմները հոնդս ցնդվեն:

StrangeLittleGirl ջան, ժողովրդին առաջնորդ ա պետք: Մեր ժողովրդին իսկական ընդդիմություն ա պետք, այլ ոչ թե ընդդիմություն ով խորը քնից արթնանում ա 5 տարին մեկ՝ սեփական շահեր հետապնդելով: Ժողովրդին առաջնորդ ա պետք, որը անընդհատ կողքին կլինի, կառաջնորդի պրոբլեմները հաղթահարելու, լուծելու համար: Ով ա՞ Րաֆֆին, ժողովրդի ցավերի հանդեպ բացակա մի մարդ, ով 5 տարին մեկ ակտիվանում ա ու որոշում ա, որ ես պիտի գնամ իրան նախագահ ընտրե՞մ,  ինչի՞ համար: Թող ցույց տա, որ պայքարում ա, ոչ թե իր համար, այլ ժողովրդի համար ու առաջինը ես կլինեմ ով կկանգնի կողքին:

----------


## Bujak2012

Այո, նախրին չոբանա պետք, քաղաքացուն` միջավայր:
Հետաքրքիրա, ինչի ինձ առաջնորդ պետք չի?

----------

Sagittarius (09.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Էս ժողովուրդը քանի չգիտակցի, որ սա ոչ թե ժողովրդի պայքարն ա, այլ Րաֆֆու պայքարն ա, սենց էլ ամեն անգամ նույն կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ ենք կանգնելու: Փաստորեն էս երկրում ՄԻԱԿ ԽՆԴԻՐԸ դա կեղծված ընտրություններն ե՞ն: Հարգելի Րաֆֆի, ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞ էս երկրում,  թե՞ օգտագործելով մասսաներին ուզում ես լուծել էն խնդիրը,  որը հենց քեզ ա պետք: Էս երկրում ուրիշ խնդիր չկա՞, հազար ու մի պրոբլեմ կա, հազար ու մի խնդիր կա, դե խոսի, պահանջի, առաջնորդի ժողովրդին, որ *կոնկրետ* խնդիրներ լուծվեն:
> 
> Ժողովուրդն էլ միամտաբար կարծում ա թե սա ժողովրդի պայքարն ա: Երեկ բարեկամություն անցումի տակ վաճառակետերից մեկի տերը ինձ բողոքում ա թե էնքան թանկ ա տեղի վարձը, որ մարդ մտածում ա ավելի լավ ա թողնի գնա էս երկրից: Խնդրեմ, խնդիրներից մեկը, ժողովրուրդ ջան եթե սա քո պայքարն ա դե լուծի էտ խնդիրը: Դու գնում, կանգնում ես հրապարակում ու *դիրիժորի* փայտիկի տակ ծափ ես տալիս, կամ վանկարկում ես ու համարում ես, որ սա քո պայքարն ա?


Չանիչ ջան համաձայն եմ, որ ամեն մի խնդրի լուծման համար հասարակական ընդվզում է պետք: Բողոքելու մշակույթը մեր հասարակության մոտ դեռ ձևավորված չի կամ սխալ է ձևավորված: Ես ու իմ նման մարդիկ, որոշ հարցերի լուծման գործում մեր ուժերի ներածի ու մեր հասկացածի չափով որոշ քայլեր ենք ձեռնարկում, նախաձեռնություններ կազմակերպում: Բայց համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք, որ էդ արածը ջուրը չգնա: Այսինքն այդ երկու պայքարի ձևերը պիտի գործեն միաժամանակ մեկը մեկին լրացնելով: Ու ամեն ինչը իրա տեղն ու դերն ունի: Փոքր խնդրի լուծման դեպում իրեն համարժեք բողոք ու գործունեություն պիտի ծավալվի, մեծի դեպքում՝ մեծ, համակարգային փոփոխությունների լուծման հասունացման դեպքում էլ էդ հարցում պիտի ներգրավվել: Ո՞նց չես հասկանում, որ նա էլ է պետք, նա էլ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս արդեն քսան օր ա՝ Րաֆֆին ասում ա կարևոր բան պիտի ասեմ… Խաբում ա, մարդկանց քարշ տալիս օպերա ու նորից ասում՝ հաջորդ հանրահավաքին կարևոր բան պիտի ասեմ: Ու տենց... Ասում եմ՝ մյուսին անպայման գնամ, տեսնեմ… Միգուցե ինձ ա սպասում, որ էդ կարևոր բանը վերջապես ասի:

----------

keyboard (08.03.2013), Tig (09.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս արդեն քսան օր ա՝ Րաֆֆին ասում ա կարևոր բան պիտի ասեմ… Խաբում ա, մարդկանց քարշ տալիս օպերա ու նորից ասում՝ հաջորդ հանրահավաքին կարևոր բան պիտի ասեմ: Ու տենց... Ասում եմ՝ մյուսին անպայման գնամ, տեսնեմ… Միգուցե ինձ ա սպասում, որ էդ կարևոր բանը վերջապես ասի:


ինձ ա սպասում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս արդեն քսան օր ա՝ Րաֆֆին ասում ա կարևոր բան պիտի ասեմ… Խաբում ա, մարդկանց քարշ տալիս օպերա ու նորից ասում՝ հաջորդ հանրահավաքին կարևոր բան պիտի ասեմ: Ու տենց... Ասում եմ՝ մյուսին անպայման գնամ, տեսնեմ… Միգուցե ինձ ա սպասում, որ էդ կարևոր բանը վերջապես ասի:


Սուր, դարավոր ընդդիմադիր ավանդույթ ա, ինչի՞ վրա ես զարմանում: Պռոստը Րաֆֆին մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ ա ժամկետներն ասում: Մի ժամանակ հաջորդ գարուն հաջորդ աշուն էր, հիմա էլ երկու օրից, հինգ օրից ա: Պռոստը էն ժամանակ պետք էր հինգ տարի ժամանակ ձգել մինչև ԱԺ ընտրությունները, հիմա պետք ա երկու ամիս ձգել մինչև Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունները:

----------

keyboard (08.03.2013), Tig (09.03.2013), Ձայնալար (08.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա ասում եմ՝ էս թեման չմտնեմ, զզվեցի քաղաքականությունից, բայց հենց տեսնում եմ՝ վերջին գրառումը Չամիչն ա արել, չեմ դիմանում, մտնում եմ 
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, չէ, էս ժողովուրդը լիքը խնդիր ունի: Բայց էս պահին հարցը նախագահական ընտրություններն են, դրա համար ա ժողովուրդը պայքարում: Եթե կոպիտ կուզես, հա, Րաֆֆու խնդիրը նախագահական ընտրություններն են, վեր ա կացել, պայքարում ա դրա համար: Բայց էդ կնիկը, որը տեղի վարձից ա բողոքում, մի օր ոտքի կանգնե՞լ ա, մի օր ասե՞լ ա՝ էս ինչ եք անում:
> 
> Մեր ժողովուրդը լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունի. մենակ բողոքում ա, մենակ փնթփնթում ա, ոչ մի բան չի անի, որ իրա վիճակը փոխվի: Նստած սպասում ա, որ պիտի Փրկիչ գա ու փրկի: Չէ, տենց չի լինում: Եթե աշխատավարձդ քիչ ա, գործադուլ արա: Եթե անարդար են քո նկատմամբ, դատի տուր: Կասեք՝ համակարգը սենց-նենց: Համակարգը երևի ավելի շուտ կարգի կբերվի անընդհատ գործի դնելով, քան հինգ տարին մեկ ընտրություններ անելով:


Բյուր, քանի որ քո նեռվերն ավելի պինդ ա, նոր տարվա սեղանի չարազեղենին մի պարզ բան բացատրի  - խնդիրները լուծվում են մենակ այն դեպքում, երբ կա հաշվետվողականության համակարգ, այսինքն երբ իշխանությունները հաշվետու են ժողովրդին: Իսկ իշխանությունները հաշվետու կարող են լինել միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ընտրված են: Իսկ եթե ընտրված չեն, ապա հաշվեու չեն, ու հետևապես թքած ունեն ժողովրդի վրա էլ, իրա բոլոր կոնկրետ ու ոչ կենկրետ, մեծ ու փոքր խնդիրների վրա էլ: Այսինքն, ԱՅՈ, միակ խնդիրը Հայաստանում հենց արդար ընտրություններն են: Մենակ էս դեպքում ա հնարավոր պահանջել իշխանություններից, որ քո մնացած խնդիրները լուծեն: Իսկ չընտրված կամ կեղծ ընտրություններով ընտրված իշխանությունը հաշբետու ա միայն ինքն իր առաջ, հետևապես մի խնդիր ունի լուծելու - լցնել սեփական անտակ փորը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.03.2013), Բիձա (10.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ոնց որ ասում են՝ համ նալին ես խփում, համ մեխին: Բա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, նստած սպասում ա, որ հրաշք պիտի տեղի ունենա, Րաֆֆին բացառիկ, աննախադեպ մեծ սիրտ ունեցող նախագահ պիտի դուրս գա ու բոլոր պրոբլեմները հոնդս ցնդվեն:


այ սենց լավ բաներս ես գրում, բայց վախենում եմ շնորհակալություն տալ, որովհետև այս սենց բաներով հետո ինքնդ քեզի հակասում ես՝ 





> StrangeLittleGirl ջան, ժողովրդին առաջնորդ ա պետք: Մեր ժողովրդին իսկական ընդդիմություն ա պետք, այլ ոչ թե ընդդիմություն ով խորը քնից արթնանում ա 5 տարին մեկ՝ սեփական շահեր հետապնդելով: Ժողովրդին առաջնորդ ա պետք, որը անընդհատ կողքին կլինի, կառաջնորդի պրոբլեմները հաղթահարելու, լուծելու համար:


ժողովրդին ուղեղ ա պետք: Ինքդ ես ասում՝ խնդիրները բազմազան են ու մեծ մասը ոչ քաղաքական: Աշխատողներին արհմիություններ ա պետք, որ իրերնց իրավուքները միասին պաշտպանեն. արհմիությունները քաղաքական կառույցներ չեն և ընդիմությունը տեղ կապ չունի. սովետի արհմիությունների հետ մի խառնեք՝ կոմկուսի կողմից ստեղծված և կոմկուսի կողմից կառավարվող: ՈՒսանողներին ապաքաղաքականացված ուսխորհուրդներ են պետք, որ վերևների հետ ուսանողների իրավունքների համար քյալա տան: Ուսխորհուրդները և համալսարանների գիտական խորհուրդները ազգային ժողով չեն՝ կրկին ոչ քաղաքական մարմին և ստեղ էլ ընդիմությունը անելիք չունի: Եվ այսպես շարունակ... 

էս բոլոր հարցերը, որ գոնե հիմնական մասով լուծենք, ընտրությունները կդառնան միջոց երկրի զարգացման կուրսը փոխելու, այլ ոչ թե օրինականության վերականգնելու: 




> Ով ա՞ Րաֆֆին, ժողովրդի ցավերի հանդեպ բացակա մի մարդ, ով 5 տարին մեկ ակտիվանում ա ու որոշում ա, որ ես պիտի գնամ իրան նախագահ ընտրե՞մ,  ինչի՞ համար: Թող ցույց տա, որ պայքարում ա, ոչ թե իր համար, այլ ժողովրդի համար ու առաջինը ես կլինեմ ով կկանգնի կողքին:


լուկավիշ: Արդարության համար Ժառանգության պատգամավորները էտ հինգ տարվա ընթացքում շատ ավելի գործ են արել, քան մնացած բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերը միասին վերցրած: Համաձայն եմ, արածներից շատերը ուղղակի մանր-մունր բաներ են եղել, բայց դա էլ շատ ա՝ մնացածի կատարյալ անգործության հետ համեմատած: Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը ընդհանրապես Շամշյանից էլ ա արագ, ամեն տեղ հասնում ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սուր, դարավոր ընդդիմադիր ավանդույթ ա, ինչի՞ վրա ես զարմանում: Պռոստը Րաֆֆին մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ ա ժամկետներն ասում: Մի ժամանակ հաջորդ գարուն հաջորդ աշուն էր, հիմա էլ երկու օրից, հինգ օրից ա: Պռոստը էն ժամանակ պետք էր հինգ տարի ժամանակ ձգել մինչև ԱԺ ընտրությունները, հիմա պետք ա երկու ամիս ձգել մինչև Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունները:


Ախր, Գնել ջան, խնդիրն այն է, որ սրանք ընդդիմություն չեն: Ընդդիմություն չեն այնքանով, որ սրանց նպատակները խիստ կասկածելի են: Իսկ կասկածները շատ հիմնավոր են: Ներկայացում ա, ընդ որում, շատ վատ բեմադրված:

Մարտի մեկին արած անկապությունը, որը ոչ մի տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում.Հանրահավաքներին բացարձակապես ոչ մի միտք ու ծրագիր չասելը.Կասկածելի ուժերի հետ համագործակցությունն ու կասկածելի անձանց ներկայությունն էդ հարթակում (Լևոնի հանրահավաքներին հարթակում օբիժնիկներ էին, բայց կասկածելիների այսպիսի քանակ չկար).Ոստիկանների ոչ ադեկվատ վարքագիծը: Օրինակ՝ քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստների մի քանի տասնյակ հոգանոց ակցիաների ժամանակ ավելի շատ ոստիկան է լինում, քան Րաֆֆիի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ. ՈՒ սա ամենազարմանալին ա հիմա:Րաֆֆիականների (նաև ջահելների, որն ամենավատն ա) շատ վատ պահվածքը ՀԱԿ-ի ջահելների նկատմամբ: Ոնց որ նախանձ ու վրեժխնդրություն լինի մեջները: Այն դեպքում երբ ՀԱԿ ջահելները թեթևակի կծում են ներկայիս «ընդդիմադիր» ջահելներին, հակառակ կողմը թեթև կծմծելով չի սահմանափակվում ու վրայերթ ա անում ՀԱԿ-ին ամեն կերպ՝ փորձելով անընդհատ ստվերել այն, ինչ արել է ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու կողքից պարզ երևում ա, որ սրանք՝ րաֆֆիականները ՀՀԿ ջահելներին ավելի ոչ վտանգավոր են համարում, քան ՀԱԿ երիտասարդությանը, ովքեր բոլորս գիտենք՝ ամենապայծառ ու լավ ջահելներն են:
…
Միգուցե ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնն էլ էին ժամանակ ձգում ու նախապատրաստվում ընտրությունների, որը չստացվեց: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ի նպատակը ընդդիմությունն ու մարդկանց դժգոհությունը փոշիացնելը չէր: Իսկ սրանց նպատակը մաքսիմում ավագանու ընտրությունն ա, ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ ռեաբիլիտացնելով ձեռի հետ էլ դաշնակներին ու մնացած իրենց էլեկտորատը կորցրած կուսակցություններին, միաժամանակ կեղտոտ մեթոդներով ստվերելով ՀԱԿ-ին: 

Երկու կարծիք չկա: Այս իշխանությունը ՀԱԿ-ից վախենում է, Րաֆֆիից՝ բացարձակ: Ու ՀԱԿ-ից այսօր էլ է վախենում: Վախենում է նաև քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներից, ովքեր, ի դեպ, Րաֆֆիի միտինգներին միշտ լինում են, չնայած, նրանց հիմնական մասն էլ չի վստահում այս ամենին:

Լավ կլինի՝ սուտ դուրս գամ: Բայց էս քսան օրվա եղած-չեղածն իմ համոզմունք ավելի է ամրապնդում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միգուցե ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնն էլ էին ժամանակ ձգում ու նախապատրաստվում ընտրությունների, որը չստացվեց: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ի նպատակը ընդդիմությունն ու մարդկանց դժգոհությունը փոշիացնելը չէր: Իսկ սրանց նպատակը մաքսիմում ավագանու ընտրությունն ա, ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ ռեաբիլիտացնելով ձեռի հետ էլ դաշնակներին ու մնացած իրենց էլեկտորատը կորցրած կուսակցություններին, միաժամանակ կեղտոտ մեթոդներով ստվերելով ՀԱԿ-ին:


Սու՞ր այ Սու՞ր, խոսքի ասենք նպատակը էտ չէր: Բայց ակնհայտորեն արդյունքն էտ էր: Նենց որ չեմ կարա ասեմ, նպատակն էտ էր, թե չէ  :LOL:  Նենց որ, արի սուբյեկտիվ պատճառաբանություններ չանենք: ՀԱԿ-ի Րաֆֆիի միտինգների միակ տարբերությունն էն ա, որ էն ժամանակ հասկայայակն էներգիա կար կուտակված ու մարդիկ հելան ու գնացին Լևոնի հետևից: Հիմա մարդիկ արդեն դառը փորձ ունեն, ու ամեն հավայի բանի հետևից էլ չեն գնում: Ես օրինակ դրանց թվի մեջ չեմ, ամեն հավայի բանից դեռ ոգևորվում եմ: 




> Երկու կարծիք չկա: Այս իշխանությունը ՀԱԿ-ից վախենում է, Րաֆֆիից՝ բացարձակ: Ու ՀԱԿ-ից այսօր էլ է վախենում:


Ապեր, Լևոնն իրա բերանով ասել ա, որ ՀԱԿ էլ գոյություն չունի դու ուզում ես իշխանությունները վախենան էտ գոյություն չունեցող բանից ու իրա մի քանի ակտիվիտիստից, որոնք դատախազության դիմացը ամիսը մեկ մի քսան հոգով գոռում են «ազատություն Տիգրան Առաքելյանին»: Դա նու, ապեր ....

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ախր, Գնել ջան, խնդիրն այն է, որ սրանք ընդդիմություն չեն: Ընդդիմություն չեն այնքանով, որ սրանց նպատակները խիստ կասկածելի են: Իսկ կասկածները շատ հիմնավոր են: Ներկայացում ա, ընդ որում, շատ վատ բեմադրված:
> 
> Մարտի մեկին արած անկապությունը, որը ոչ մի տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում.Հանրահավաքներին բացարձակապես ոչ մի միտք ու ծրագիր չասելը.Կասկածելի ուժերի հետ համագործակցությունն ու կասկածելի անձանց ներկայությունն էդ հարթակում (Լևոնի հանրահավաքներին հարթակում օբիժնիկներ էին, բայց կասկածելիների այսպիսի քանակ չկար).Ոստիկանների ոչ ադեկվատ վարքագիծը: Օրինակ՝ քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստների մի քանի տասնյակ հոգանոց ակցիաների ժամանակ ավելի շատ ոստիկան է լինում, քան Րաֆֆիի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ. ՈՒ սա ամենազարմանալին ա հիմա:Րաֆֆիականների (նաև ջահելների, որն ամենավատն ա) շատ վատ պահվածքը ՀԱԿ-ի ջահելների նկատմամբ: Ոնց որ նախանձ ու վրեժխնդրություն լինի մեջները: Այն դեպքում երբ ՀԱԿ ջահելները թեթևակի կծում են ներկայիս «ընդդիմադիր» ջահելներին, հակառակ կողմը թեթև կծմծելով չի սահմանափակվում ու վրայերթ ա անում ՀԱԿ-ին ամեն կերպ՝ փորձելով անընդհատ ստվերել այն, ինչ արել է ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու կողքից պարզ երևում ա, որ սրանք՝ րաֆֆիականները ՀՀԿ ջահելներին ավելի ոչ վտանգավոր են համարում, քան ՀԱԿ երիտասարդությանը, ովքեր բոլորս գիտենք՝ ամենապայծառ ու լավ ջահելներն են:
> …
> Միգուցե ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնն էլ էին ժամանակ ձգում ու նախապատրաստվում ընտրությունների, որը չստացվեց: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ի նպատակը ընդդիմությունն ու մարդկանց դժգոհությունը փոշիացնելը չէր: Իսկ սրանց նպատակը մաքսիմում ավագանու ընտրությունն ա, ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ ռեաբիլիտացնելով ձեռի հետ էլ դաշնակներին ու մնացած իրենց էլեկտորատը կորցրած կուսակցություններին, միաժամանակ կեղտոտ մեթոդներով ստվերելով ՀԱԿ-ին: 
> 
> Երկու կարծիք չկա: Այս իշխանությունը ՀԱԿ-ից վախենում է, Րաֆֆիից՝ բացարձակ: Ու ՀԱԿ-ից այսօր էլ է վախենում: Վախենում է նաև քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներից, ովքեր, ի դեպ, Րաֆֆիի միտինգներին միշտ լինում են, չնայած, նրանց հիմնական մասն էլ չի վստահում այս ամենին:
> 
> Լավ կլինի՝ սուտ դուրս գամ: Բայց էս քսան օրվա եղած-չեղածն իմ համոզմունք ավելի է ամրապնդում:


Էս իշխանությունը ոչ մի բանից էլ չի վախենում: ՀԱԿ-ից էլ չի վախենում, Սուր:
Մի շրջան եղավ, որ ժողովրդից էր վախենում, որն ամենալավ բանն էր, որ կարար լիներ:
Հիմա արդեն ժողովրդից էլ չի վախենում: Ու ՀԱԿ-ը կամա թե ակամա իր դերն ունեցել ա վերջինում:

----------

Rammstein (09.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.03.2013), Տրիբուն (09.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Չգիտեմ, զզվել եմ էս ախմախ, անոռուգլուխ երկրից:

----------

Տրիբուն (09.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ստյոպա Սաֆարյան




> Իհարկե, հայ ժողովրդի քաղաքական օրակարգի թիվ 1 խնդիրը պետք է մնա նախագահական ընտրությունների ԻՐԱԿԱՆ արդյունքների`ժողովրդի հաղթանակի պաշտոնական, իրավական ճանաչումը: Բայց, քանի որ օբյեկտիվորեն ու մեր կամքից անկախ առաջիկայում տեղի են ունենալու Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններ, ապա Երեւանի հասարակության ու քաղաքական ուժերի խնդիրը պետք է լինի եւս մեկ անգամ պարտության մատնել իշխող կուսակցությանը, մերժել ՀՀԿ ցուցակը, անկախ էժանագին ու ժողովրդի երեսին թոզ փչելուն միտված կապիկություններից /համերգ, կեղծ մեծարումներ, տոնածառներ եւ այլն/ : Երեւանը պետք է մերժի ՀՀԿ ավագանու ցուցակը, որքան էլ շախմատային աստղեր ու հասարակական այլ գործիչներ ներառված լինեն ցուցակում: Ժողովուրդը ՀՀԿ-ից պետք է խլի, ավելի ճիշտ` ազատագրի Երեւան քաղաքն ու այնտեղ իրականացնի իր իշխանություն, այլ ոչ թե «ցեղակրոն»-տարոնականների իշխանությունը:


Էս էր սաղ սրանց ուզածը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ստյոպա Սաֆարյան
> 
> 
> 
> Էս էր սաղ սրանց ուզածը...





> «Դրանից հետո իմ կողմից հարգված Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ով գործող նախագահ է մինչեւ ապրիլի 9-ը, բայց դրանից հետո՝ չէ, ինքը ոչ թե իմ պահանջով պիտի ինքնաբացարկ տա, այլ ինքը պիտի խնդրի ժողովրդից, որ՝ թույլ տվեք, որ ես հրաժարական տամ», - հայտարարեց Հովհաննիսյանը։



Ազատություն ռ/կ

----------

Bruno (09.03.2013), Մարկիզ (09.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Անձամբ ինձ նա հլա որ խմած ոճի քունքվուիստ է հիշեցնում, բայց էդքան էլ անվնաս չի էդ ոճը ,հենց ընենց չի, որ  նախ-
> 1-  ԳԱԳՈՆ հլա դեռ չի շնորհավորել Սերժին
> 2- Նիկոլն ու Ժիրոն կողքին են հլա ...


աբեր, հլա շատ էք էտ Նիկոլայի անունը տալու՞՞՞: 
իմիջայլոց, ինքը երկրորդ էշելոնի ամենամորթապաշտ ա... 
դու* իրա բերանից հելածին մի նայի, այլ նաիր թե  ինչ ա մտնում իրա բերանը...*

----------


## dvgray

> Ով ա՞ Րաֆֆին


Ռաֆայելի Պապան որ գնա այն աշխարհ /Աստված իրան երկար կայքն տա  :Blush: / Ռաֆը բոմժ ա դառնալու... քաղաքական բոմժ: մի օր բեղ ա պահելու, մի օր մորուք, մի օր էլ սեռական օրգանների մոտակայք ա թրաշելու ու Երևանյան լճի մոտ շալաշ սարքի իրա համար...  ինկատի ունեմ Ծերեթելու խաչմերուկ...

----------

keyboard (09.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աբրի Րաֆֆին… արա դե լավն ա էլի, հո զոռով չի՞… իրանից դավոլնի էլ ֆռֆռում ա…

Հալալ ա էս տղին… իրա կուսակիցները ավագանու ընտրությունների են պատրաստվում, ինքն ասում ա սերժը հեսա խնդրելու ա որ հրաժարական տա…

----------

Չամիչ (09.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> ես կասեի՝ խոհեր խաղողի, չամիչի եւ չրի թեմայի շուրջ:


յուրանքչյուրը հասկանում ա՝ ոնց իրան հարմար ա կամ ոնց կարա: Նույն ՏՏ ոճով շարունակեմ
- եթե համակարգչի ադմինը յուզերներին դոստուպ ա տվել ու անում են ինչ ուզում են և մտքով էլ չի անցնում վերանայել էտ ամենը ու քեզ էլ չի թողնում հարկ եղած ծրագիրը ինստալացիա անես՝ մնում ա միայն վիրուսի դերով հանդես գալ համակարգը հասցնելով այնպիսի վիճակի, որ ստիպված գործը հասնի նոր սիստեմա տեղադրելուն ու ադմինն էլ ինքը լինի: Ներկա ադմինի ափդեյթները, որոնց հեղինակը ինքը չի կամ կողքից տեղադրված օժանդակ ծրագրերը հարց չեն լուծի: Հարկավոր է նոր-մաքուր սիստեմա տեղադրել, բավականին հուսալի անտիվիրուսով, որ ոչ մի յուզեր էլ չկարողանա համակարգը պարալիզացնել կամ իր կամայական ախմախ ծրագրերը տեղադրել:Հեղափոխական վիճակը այն դեպքում է առկա, երբ ոչ վերևներն են կարողանում կառավարել ստեղծված իրավիճակում ոչ էլ ներքևները կառավարվել: Մեզ հեղափոխություն ա պետք  (էղած համակարգչով հլա յոլա կեթանք, գոնե հին սիստեման ֆորմատ անենք):

Չամիչ ջան, նեղություն մի քաշի, քո տեղ պատասխանդ էլ տեղադրեմ



> Խոհեր ՏՏ թեմային շուրջ


հ.գ
նալ խփելուց նալին էլ ա կպնում, նույնիսկ մեկ-մեկ մատիդ էլ… Կարևորը նալը վերջնական արդյունքով խփես:Իհարկե ցանկալի է, որ մենակ նալին խփես, բայց եթե մի երկու հատ էլ մատիդ ա կպնելու, դրա համար պետք չի վախենաս ու ձեռ քաշես:

----------


## Չամիչ

> ժողովրդին ուղեղ ա պետք: Ինքդ ես ասում՝ խնդիրները բազմազան են ու մեծ մասը ոչ քաղաքական: Աշխատողներին արհմիություններ ա պետք, որ իրերնց իրավուքները միասին պաշտպանեն. արհմիությունները քաղաքական կառույցներ չեն և ընդիմությունը տեղ կապ չունի. սովետի արհմիությունների հետ մի խառնեք՝ կոմկուսի կողմից ստեղծված և կոմկուսի կողմից կառավարվող: ՈՒսանողներին ապաքաղաքականացված ուսխորհուրդներ են պետք, որ վերևների հետ ուսանողների իրավունքների համար քյալա տան: Ուսխորհուրդները և համալսարանների գիտական խորհուրդները ազգային ժողով չեն՝ կրկին ոչ քաղաքական մարմին և *ստեղ էլ ընդիմությունը անելիք չունի:* Եվ այսպես շարունակ...


Այսինքն ընդդիմությունը առհասարակ ոչ մի անելիք չունի՞ Ընդդիմությունը ինչի համար ա՞

----------


## Չամիչ

> յուրանքչյուրը հասկանում ա՝ ոնց իրան հարմար ա կամ ոնց կարա: Նույն ՏՏ ոճով շարունակեմ


Մի անգամ կարդացի, երկրորդ անգամ չեմ պատրասվում ինձ նեղություն տամ ինչ որ անիմաստություն կարդամ

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ռաֆայելի Պապան որ գնա այն աշխարհ /Աստված իրան երկար կայքն տա / Ռաֆը բոմժ ա դառնալու... քաղաքական բոմժ: մի օր բեղ ա պահելու, մի օր մորուք, մի օր էլ սեռական օրգանների մոտակայք ա թրաշելու ու Երևանյան լճի մոտ շալաշ սարքի իրա համար...  ինկատի ունեմ Ծերեթելու խաչմերուկ...


Ցավալի պրոգնոզ ա, բայց շատ մոտ ա իրականությանը

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այսինքն ընդդիմությունը առհասարակ ոչ մի անելիք չունի՞ Ընդդիմությունը ինչի համար ա՞


Շատ կուզեի էս հացրին բոլորը պատասխանեին:

*Առհասարակ, որն է ընդդիմության անելիքը՞ Ո՞րն է ընդդիմության գլխավոր ֆունկցիան:*

----------


## Zodiac

> «Հանդիպման ժամանակ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ինձ որևէ առաջարկ չի արել։ 
> Եթե մինչև վաղը ժամը 17-ի հանրահավաքը Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրավիրի իր մոտ՝ այս համազգային տագնապը հաղթահարելու համար և ճանաչի ժողովրդի հաղթանակը և իմ կատարի պահանջը՝ նոր ընտրությունների, ապա ես պատրաստ եմ հանդիպել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ»։,- ասաց Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը։


Պարզվում է՝ժողովուրդը արդեն նոր ընտրություններ է ուզում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ կուզեի էս հացրին բոլորը պատասխանեին:
> 
> *Առհասարակ, որն է ընդդիմության անելիքը՞ Ո՞րն է ընդդիմության գլխավոր ֆունկցիան:*


Չամիչ ջան, որ հարցը մեծ տառերով ես գրում, դրանից հարցը խելոք չի դառնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2013), Բիձա (10.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ կուզեի էս հացրին բոլորը պատասխանեին:
> 
> *Առհասարակ, որն է ընդդիմության անելիքը՞ Ո՞րն է ընդդիմության գլխավոր ֆունկցիան:*


շատ լավ հարց է  :Smile: : 
ասեմ իմ կարծիքը 

Ամբողջ "քաղաքակիրթ" / :LOL:  թե չէ մյուս աշխարհները, ասենք Իրանը, կամ Ռուսաստանը - անքաղաքակիրթ են էլի  :LOL: / կոչված աշխարհում, ընդիմությունը ու իշխանությունը նույնն հրեշի տարբեր գլուխներն են, ու  սպասարկում են ընդանուր շահեր: մեկը վերևից, մյուսը տակից: այսիքն տակից խաբում ու զրոյացնում է ներքևներում առկա վտանգները: այսպես ասած փոշիացնում է: 
իսկ երբ ռեալ  վտանգ չկա, ապա այպես կոչված ընդիմությունը ընդամենը "աչոկ" ա հավաքում ժողովրդի աչքին: ինչ որ արեցին /.../ ժառանգները իրենց վախտին բեղավոր լիդերով: բուդկչի-մուտկչի-տաքսիստ -մաքսիստ... որ հիմա էտ բագաժը օգտագործելով ՎԵՐԱՀՍԿԵՆ ժողովրդի մեջ եղած անվերահսկելի քաղաքական տարրերին: լևոնը դա արեց առաջին անգամ, երբ վտանգը իշխանության համար բավականին մեծ էր Սերժի գալու հետ կապված: ու Լևոնը ընենց մարգիլացրեց ժողովրդի պոտենցիալը, որ հիմա Ռաֆայելի կարգի պապաի բալա- դեբրլյոնոկը հանգիստ կարող էր "ժառանգել" էտ մարդինացման պրոցեսը... ու ժառանգեց  :Smile: : 

էս ամենից իհարկե երբեմն լինում են շեղումենր, բայց էտ շեղերին "ուղղելը" ընդամենը ժամանակի հարց է.... իսկ եթե շատ պինդ է, ապա թույնելը միշտ էլ խոմ կա ու կա՞  :Wink: 

... իմիջայլոց, ինչ որ ասեցի "ընդիմության" վերաբերյալ, նույնն է նաև արհմիությունների / պրոֆսայուզ -յունիոն/ վերաբերյալ: բոլոր այդ լիդրները եղել են իշխանության դրածոներ, ու ամենակարևոր պահին  շարժման մեջքը կուվալտով կոտրում են  :Smile: ...

----------


## Sagittarius

> շատ լավ հարց է : 
> ասեմ իմ կարծիքը 
> 
> Ամբողջ "քաղաքակիրթ" կոչված աշխարհում...


սիրում եմ էս քո Ամբողջ քաղաքակիրթ կախարդական աշխարհի մասին մեմուարների շարքը: Ընենց լավ ես նկարագրում, որ մեկ-մեկ մտովի այդտեղ եմ հայտնվում  :Love: 

դրագոններ, էլֆեր, մասոններ, գեյեր, եվրեյներ  :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2013), Արէա (09.03.2013), Գալաթեա (09.03.2013), Դավիթ (10.03.2013), Ձայնալար (09.03.2013), Տրիբուն (09.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> սիրում եմ էս քո Ամբողջ քաղաքակիրթ կախարդական աշխարհի մասին մեմուարների շարքը: Ընենց լավ ես նկարագրում, որ մեկ-մեկ մտովի այդտեղ եմ հայտնվում 
> 
> դրագոններ, էլֆեր, մասոններ, գեյեր, եվրեյներ


արա.. ի՞նչ կպնել էս է՞ կպնում ... ինչ՞ սուր լեզու ունես է՞  :Shok: 
 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Zodiac

> շատ լավ հարց է : 
> ասեմ իմ կարծիքը 
> 
> Ամբողջ "քաղաքակիրթ" / թե չէ մյուս աշխարհները, ասենք Իրանը, կամ Ռուսաստանը - անքաղաքակիրթ են էլի / կոչված աշխարհում, ընդիմությունը ու իշխանությունը նույնն հրեշի տարբեր գլուխներն են, ու  սպասարկում են ընդանուր շահեր: մեկը վերևից, մյուսը տակից: այսիքն տակից խաբում ու զրոյացնում է ներքևներում առկա վտանգները: այսպես ասած փոշիացնում է: 
> իսկ երբ ռեալ  վտանգ չկա, ապա այպես կոչված ընդիմությունը ընդամենը "աչոկ" ա հավաքում ժողովրդի աչքին: ինչ որ արեցին /.../ ժառանգները իրենց վախտին բեղավոր լիդերով: բուդկչի-մուտկչի-տաքսիստ -մաքսիստ... որ հիմա էտ բագաժը օգտագործելով ՎԵՐԱՀՍԿԵՆ ժողովրդի մեջ եղած անվերահսկելի քաղաքական տարրերին: լևոնը դա արեց առաջին անգամ, երբ վտանգը իշխանության համար բավականին մեծ էր Սերժի գալու հետ կապված: ու Լևոնը ընենց մարգիլացրեց ժողովրդի պոտենցիալը, որ հիմա Ռաֆայելի կարգի պապաի բալա- դեբրլյոնոկը հանգիստ կարող էր "ժառանգել" էտ մարդինացման պրոցեսը... ու ժառանգեց : 
> 
> էս ամենից իհարկե երբեմն լինում են շեղումենր, բայց էտ շեղերին "ուղղելը" ընդամենը ժամանակի հարց է.... իսկ եթե շատ պինդ է, ապա թույնելը միշտ էլ խոմ կա ու կա՞ 
> 
> ... իմիջայլոց, ինչ որ ասեցի "ընդիմության" վերաբերյալ, նույնն է նաև արհմիությունների / պրոֆսայուզ -յունիոն/ վերաբերյալ: բոլոր այդ լիդրները եղել են իշխանության դրածոներ, ու ամենակարևոր պահին  շարժման մեջքը կուվալտով կոտրում են ...


 Իսկ իմ կարծիքով , հարգելի dvgray, ՀԵՆՑ  դու եք ռեժիմի հարատևմանը նպաստում ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ ապակողմորոշող վռոդի վերլուծությամբ, շատ - շատ խորամանկ հնարքներ կիրառելով:
ԱՐԱ ԴԵ ՍԱՂ ՍԵՌԺԻ ԿԱՊԻԿՆԵՐՆ ԵՆ, "Հայոց Աշխարհ" օրաթերթի կամ Տիգրան Կարապետիչի ոճով :
Հինգերորդ շարասյուն...
Մի ժամանակ կար, երբ Վրաստանում էլ էին քո նմանները հայտարարում, թե Սահակաշվիլին Շեվարդնաձեի կապիկն ա, ու իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է : :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Աբրի Րաֆֆին… արա դե լավն ա էլի, հո զոռով չի՞… իրանից դավոլնի էլ ֆռֆռում ա…
> 
> Հալալ ա էս տղին… իրա կուսակիցները ավագանու ընտրությունների են պատրաստվում, ինքն ասում ա սերժը հեսա խնդրելու ա որ հրաժարական տա…


Բայց ինչ պաթետիկ, արհեստական, ամպագորգոռ բառերի շարան էր հնչեցնում Րաֆֆու կինը: Ավելի լավ էր երկու նախադասություն ասեր, բայց անգիր իր սրտից ասեր...

----------

keyboard (09.03.2013), Mephistopheles (09.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը ե՞րբ ա:Էսօր վերջապես երկու կողմերի բանավեճին հետևեցի ու հասկացա, որ պետք ա գնալ հանրահավաքների  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ինչ պաթետիկ, արհեստական, ամպագորգոռ բառերի շարան էր հնչեցնում Րաֆֆու կինը: Ավելի լավ էր երկու նախադասություն ասեր, բայց անգիր իր սրտից ասեր...


Կարթեմ Լոռիում էր… Րաֆֆին ճառ ա ասում թե ոնց ա ժողովուդը հաղթել ֆլան-ֆստան, իսկ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանն էդ նույն հանրահավաքին Ա մեկին հարցազրույց ա տալիս թե ինչ լավ կլինի եթե ավագանու ընտրություններին ընդդիմությունը միասնական մասնակցի… հենց Րաֆֆիի հետևում կանգնած…

----------

Ingrid (09.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը ե՞րբ ա:Էսօր վերջապես երկու կողմերի բանավեճին հետևեցի ու հասկացա, որ պետք ա գնալ հանրահավաքների


Հանրահավաքին միշտ պետք ա գնալ… ընդդիմությունը պտի ժողովուրդը լինի… նա ունի պահանջ… քաղաքական ուժերը պտի էդ պահանջը ձևակերպեն ու առաջնորդեն՝ ուղղորդեն…

----------

Ingrid (09.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հաջորդ հանրահավաքը ե՞րբ ա:Էսօր վերջապես երկու կողմերի բանավեճին հետևեցի ու հասկացա, որ պետք ա գնալ հանրահավաքների


Արի, արի, գոնե մի հազար հոգի կհավաքվենք, որ գաս  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (09.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Մի ժամանակ կար, երբ Վրաստանում էլ էին քո նմանները հայտարարում, թե Սահակաշվիլին Շեվարդնաձեի կապիկն ա, ու իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է :


Իսկ դու վրացի ժողովրդին ու մեր ժողովրդին մի համեմատի, նախ, որ վրացիները արդեն մի անգամ իրանք իրանց համախմբմամբ նվաճել են իշխանությունը, հետո էլ դա ոգևորիչ հանգամանք ընդունելով երկրորդ անգամ նույնն են ուզում անել ու փաստացի անում են:
Իսկ մենք հայերս ունենք նմանատիպ փորձի անհաջող տարբերակ` մարտի մեկ և պառակտված ու իրար ատող ժողովուրդ, ինչի պարագայում այո' իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է:
Եվ վերջապես Վրաստանի հեղափոխության կազմակերպման գործում մեծ ներդրում ունեն ԱՄՆ ուժերը, իսկ մենք ամբողջովին ծախված լինելով Պուծինին դժվար էլ երբևէ ունենանք ու ապրենք էն Հայաստանում, որ վաղն էր գալու...

----------

Tig (09.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

Փաստորեն Գեղարքունիք էլ գնաց:

----------

Ingrid (09.03.2013), keyboard (09.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Իսկ դու վրացի ժողովրդին ու մեր ժողովրդին մի համեմատի, նախ, որ վրացիները արդեն մի անգամ իրանք իրանց համախմբմամբ նվաճել են իշխանությունը, հետո էլ դա ոգևորիչ հանգամանք ընդունելով երկրորդ անգամ նույնն են ուզում անել ու փաստացի անում են:
> Իսկ մենք հայերս ունենք նմանատիպ փորձի անհաջող տարբերակ` մարտի մեկ և պառակտված ու իրար ատող ժողովուրդ, ինչի պարագայում այո' իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է:
> Եվ վերջապես Վրաստանի հեղափոխության կազմակերպման գործում մեծ ներդրում ունեն ԱՄՆ ուժերը, իսկ մենք ամբողջովին ծախված լինելով Պուծինին դժվար էլ երբևէ ունենանք ու ապրենք էն Հայաստանում, որ վաղն էր գալու...


 Նախ, հարգելի keyboard, ես չէի համեմատում վրացի ժողովրդին ու մեր ժողովրդին, իմ խոսքն  այն էր, որ բոլոր տեսակի ընդդիմադիրներին ալամ աշխարհում ԿԱՆԽԱՎ անվանել իշխանությունների կամակատար, նշանակում է մարդկանց ապակողմորոշել, հուսահատեցնել ու նրանց թևաթափ անել, ինչը ԽԻՍՏ ՎՆԱՍԱԿԱՐ Է , նպաստում է իշխանությունների հարատևմանը : 
 Նորից ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ կարդա բերածս մեջբերումը ու այդ կոնտեքստում իմ գրածը :
Երկրորդ- իշխանափոխության տարբեր ձևեր կան, նաև անարյուն, ԱՍԵՆՔ քայլ առ քայլ- ԵՐԵԿ ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻՆ, ՎԱՂԸ՝ ԵՐԵՎԱՆԸ :
Երրորդ-    Պուտինը ամենակարող չէ, ու մեզ մոտ էլ ոչ բոլորն են  ծախված ու կախված  Պուտինից :
ՀՈՒՍԱ ՈՒ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԻՐ... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Zodiac

Վատիկանում ՀՀ դեսպան է նշանակվել Միքայել Մինասյանը
http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_167133.html
Խեր ա ?  :Shok:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով , հարգելի dvgray, ՀԵՆՑ  դու եք ռեժիմի հարատևմանը նպաստում ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ ապակողմորոշող վռոդի վերլուծությամբ, շատ - շատ խորամանկ հնարքներ կիրառելով:
> ԱՐԱ ԴԵ ՍԱՂ ՍԵՌԺԻ ԿԱՊԻԿՆԵՐՆ ԵՆ, "Հայոց Աշխարհ" օրաթերթի կամ Տիգրան Կարապետիչի ոճով :
> Հինգերորդ շարասյուն...
> Մի ժամանակ կար, երբ Վրաստանում էլ էին քո նմանները հայտարարում, թե Սահակաշվիլին Շեվարդնաձեի կապիկն ա, ու իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է :


այո, հարգելի Baradi, ես հավանում եմ  Սերժին որպես Նախագահ, միաժամանակ չլինելով պետական  կամ այլ կերպ Սերժից կախված մարդ: ինչ ա ,դեմ ես՞ որ ես այդպիսին եմ, լինեմ քո նման՞, որ չհայոյես, թե 



> ապակողմորոշող վռոդի վերլուծությամբ, շատ - շատ խորամանկ հնարքներ կիրառելով


ես քեզ երբևէ հայոյել եմ՞: 
ինչի՞ թեման քննարկելու փոխարեն ինձ ես քննարկում:  :Smile:  ... էս ի՞նչ  հեղափոխական խասիաթ ա

----------


## Zodiac

> այո, հարգելի Baradi, ես հավանում եմ  Սերժին որպես Նախագահ, միաժամանակ չլինելով պետական  կամ այլ կերպ Սերժից կախված մարդ: ինչ ա ,դեմ ես՞ որ ես այդպիսին եմ, լինեմ քո նման՞, որ չհայոյես, թե 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ապակողմորոշող վռոդի վերլուծությամբ, շատ - շատ խորամանկ հնարքներ կիրառելով
> 			
> 		
> ...


 Հարգելի dvgray, իմ խոսքում քո հանդեպ ՀԱՅՈՅԱՆՔ բացարձակորեն չես գտնի, մանրադիտակով էլ ման գաս  :Smile: 
Գուցե որոշ մասով քեզ վիրավոված էս զգում, որ պարզ օրինակով ցույց տվեցի, որ քո դիտարկումները իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում , ու ձևով կարող է մի քիչ էլ սուր էի գրել, թեթև տար, նիչեվո լիչնեգո  :Smile:  Բանավեճի ակումբ է , մի քիչ էսկոմ-էնկոմ կլնի  :Think: 



> էս ի՞նչ  հեղափոխական խասիաթ ա


Ես զինված հեղափոխության կողմնակից չեմ, ես կողմնակից եմ Հայաստանում ունենալ ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ ԱՐԴԱՐ ԸՆՏՐՈԻԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՈՎ ՁԵՎԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ , ես կողմնակից եմ, որ դրա համար մարդիք , ու նախ և առաջ քաղաքական գործիչները, պետք է պայքարեն ՕՐԵՆՔԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ իրենց հասանելի բոլոր միջոցներով  :



> հարգելի Baradi, ես հավանում եմ  Սերժին որպես Նախագահ, միաժամանակ չլինելով պետական  կամ այլ կերպ Սերժից կախված մարդ: ինչ ա ,դեմ ես՞ որ ես այդպիսին եմ


Դեմ չեմ, հարգելի dvgray, ընհակառակը, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ ես ու էլի շատ շատերը , իմանալ քո  Սերժին որպես Նախագահ հավանման հիմքերը, մանավանդ լավ կլինի մի քանի կետով  թվարկես նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի արածներն ու չարածները, որ կարար աներ, ժողովրդի համար   :

----------


## dvgray

> Դեմ չեմ, հարգելի dvgray, ընհակառակը, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ ես ու էլի շատ շատերը , իմանալ քո  Սերժին որպես Նախագահ հավանման հիմքերը, մանավանդ լավ կլինի մի քանի կետով  թվարկես նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի արածներն ու չարածները, որ կարար աներ, ժողովրդի համար   :


հարգելի Baradi, կարծում եմ որ թքած ունես, թե ես ինչ եմ ասելու ի նպաստ Սերժի: ինչ էլ ասեմ, դու կարղ ես ասել դրա լրիվ հակառակը: որովհետև Հայաստանում ու նաև այստեղ, իրականում բազզառ ա, այլ ոչ թե բանավեճ: ոնց որ թե ժողովուրդը չորս պատեի մեջ  նստած խելագարվում ա, ու արդեն կարևոր չի, թե ինչն ա լավ, ինչը վատ... բանավեճի ամենաառաջին կանոնը- դա դիմացինի կարծիքը լսելու ուննակությունն ա, որը բացակայում է, կամ ավելի ճիշտ լսվում է միայն այդ հակադիր կարծիքը ասողին քֆրտելու համար: իմիջայլոց քֆրտելը տարբեր մարդկանց համար տարբեր բան կարա լինի  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. ես Սերժի մասին իմ մասնավոր կարծիքը էս արդեն թեմայում ասել եմ, ու սա հաստատ  էն տարբերակը չի, որ կրկնությունը գիտության մայրն ա 
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես զինված հեղափոխության կողմնակից չեմ, ես կողմնակից եմ Հայաստանում ունենալ ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ ԱՐԴԱՐ ԸՆՏՐՈԻԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՈՎ ՁԵՎԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ , ես կողմնակից եմ, որ դրա համար մարդիք , ու նախ և առաջ քաղաքական գործիչները, պետք է պայքարեն ՕՐԵՆՔԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ իրենց հասանելի բոլոր միջոցներով  :


Հարգելի Baradi, իսկ ես մինչև այդ ԱՐԴԱՐ ԸՆՏՐՈԻԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ-ը ուզում եմ որ այդ "ընտրություն" անողների մեծամասնությունը հասկանա, թե ինչ ա ընտրելում, ինչի ա ընտրում... երբ որ մարդ գնում ա խանութ, ու ընտրում ա ոչխարի կամ տավարի մսի միջև, ապա գիտի, թե ինչ ա ընտրում: իսկ այս "դեմոկրատական ընտրություններ" կոչվածի  ժամանակ աշխարհի մեծամասնությունը "ընտրում" ա լրիվ այլ բանից ելնելով, քան է "քաղաքական կուրսը" իր բոլոր դետալներով: այդ "ընտրություն" կոչվածը խաբեություն է հենց իսկզբանե: դու հավատում ես ամերիկյան դեմոկրատիայի բարբաջանքերի՞ն  :Smile:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Վատիկանում ՀՀ դեսպան է նշանակվել Միքայել Մինասյանը
> http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_167133.html
> Խեր ա ?


Ես էլ ասում եմ, խի՞ Հռոմի պապը հրաժարական տվեց

----------

keyboard (10.03.2013), Tig (10.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ... իմիջայլոց, ինչ որ ասեցի "ընդիմության" վերաբերյալ, նույնն է նաև արհմիությունների / պրոֆսայուզ -յունիոն/ վերաբերյալ: բոլոր այդ լիդրները եղել են իշխանության դրածոներ, ու ամենակարևոր պահին  շարժման մեջքը կուվալտով կոտրում են ..


*dvgray*
Էս տեսակետի հետ կտրականապես համամիտ չեմ: Սա պարտվողի հոգեբանություն ա, ու շատ վտանգավոր: Առհասարակ, աշխարհը հայելի ա արտացոլում ա բոլոր մեր մեր համոզմունքները, վախերը ու կասկածները: Ինչպես ասում ա Նժդեհը ուժն ա ծնում իրավունք, եթե դու էնքան ուժեղ լինես ու դառնաս, ասենք, ինչ որ մի հասարակական կառույցի լիդեր ու քեզանից իսկապես ուժ ներկայացնես, ապա համոզված եմ, որ քեզ հետ հաշվի կնստեն:  Եթե դու էս կարգի համոզմունքներով առաջնորդվես, ու սպասես, որ հեսա կգան քեզ մեջքից կհարվածեն, բնականաբար, ոչ ոք քեզ հետ երբեք հաշվի չի նստի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարթեմ Լոռիում էր… Րաֆֆին ճառ ա ասում թե ոնց ա ժողովուդը հաղթել ֆլան-ֆստան, իսկ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանն էդ նույն հանրահավաքին Ա մեկին հարցազրույց ա տալիս թե ինչ լավ կլինի եթե ավագանու ընտրություններին ընդդիմությունը միասնական մասնակցի… հենց Րաֆֆիի հետևում կանգնած…


Չռթ սաղին: Երևանում ավագանիում մեծամասնությունը ու քաղաքապետի աթոռը արդեն նվիրած ա ԲՀԿ-ին: Էս նախագահական ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու ԲՀԿ-ի գինն էր: Եթե Րաֆֆին, ՀԱԿ-ը ու Դաշնակները խելքները գլուխները չհավաքեցին, ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ երկկուսակցական իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն ցիրքը հավերժացվելույա:

----------

keyboard (10.03.2013), Zodiac (10.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Չռթ սաղին: Երևանում ավագանիում մեծամասնությունը ու քաղաքապետի աթոռը արդեն նվիրած ա ԲՀԿ-ին: Էս նախագահական ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու ԲՀԿ-ի գինն էր: Եթե Րաֆֆին, ՀԱԿ-ը ու Դաշնակները խելքները գլուխները չհավաքեցին, ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ երկկուսակցական իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն ցիրքը հավերժացվելույա:


Հա, ոնց որ մեր ընդդիմադիր հորջորջվող ազգի պարծանքները մանրից ԱՅԼԸՆՏՐԱՆՔԱՆՈԻՄ ԵՆ, սարքելով մաֆիային ծառայող Յանուս, այսինքն էությամբ նույննը, դեմքերով տարբեր...
Էլ ինչ համակարգային փոփոխություն,  էլ ինչ ազատ մրցակցություն- կմրցեն միայն ֆասադը կոկիկացնելու հարցում...
Ափսոս...

----------


## Zodiac

ՔՐՔՐԵԼՈՎ ՖԵՅՍԲՈՒԿԸ
ՔՐՔՐԵԼՈՎ ՖԵՅՍԲՈՒԿԸ Րաֆֆու էջում հանդիպեցի հետևյալ գրառմանը-



> Անարյուն հեղափոխություն կամ Հաղթանակ առանց « Մարտի 1»-ի:
> 
> Նախաբան:
> Սիրելի հայրենակից, մեր երկիրը, իր բազմադարյան պատմության ընթացքում, մշտապես լինելով գերտերությունների գլոբալ շահերի շփման գծում, կամա թե ակամա դարձել է քաղաքական կռվախնձոր, ինչն էլ հանգեցրել է ներքին քաղաքական դաշտում բևեռացման և հայամետ կամ հայակենտրոն քաղաքական մտածելակերպի բացակայությանը:
> Դա իր արմատներն է գցել նաև հասարակ Ժողովրդի հոգեբանությունում, ինչով էլ պայմանավորված է այս կամ այն քաղաքական գործչի պիտակավորումը՝ ռուսամետ կամ արևմտամետ: 
> Այդպիսի ներքաղաքական մթնոլորտում, հետխորհրդային Հայաստանում բոլոր տեսակի հեղափոխության կամ իշխանափոխության փորձերը դատապարտված են եղել պարտության, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանում, մի երկրում, որն իր պատմական անցյալով ու մտավոր ներուժով եղել է առաջատար, պիտի մշտապես տիրի ներքաղաքական պարալիչ, և հայը մշտապես իր սեփական երկրում պիտի լինի համբերողի, լռողի, ու իրեն ոչ արժանի իշխանության ծանր լուծը կրող ճորտի դերում:
> 
> «Պարտության» պատճառները:
> Եկեք մի հետին հայացք գցենք 1991թ.-ից ի վեր մեր երկրում իշխանափոխության փորձերին: Ինչու՞ չի ստացվել, բոլոր դեպքերում էլ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը դեմ է եղել գործող ոչ լեգիտիմ ու վերարտադրված «իշխանությանը», սակայն այդ բոլոր դեպքերում պարտվել է ժողովուրդը: Ինչու՞:
> ...


http://www.facebook.com/Raffi.K.Hova...98552133516085
http://www.facebook.com/xoren.garibyan.54

Ի կարծիքով առողջ մտքեր կան, բայց հայկական իրականությունից  շատ կտրված է էս տղեն...
Ձեր կարծիքը... :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 2. Բացի հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելուց, *էտապ առ էտապ*
> • Կազմակերպել գործող իշխանության և նախագահի հրաժարականի համազգային ստորագրահավաք – պահանջագիր,
> • Կազմակերպել գործող վարչախմբին պատկանող ֆինանսատնտեսական կառույցների բոյկոտում, հրաժարվել նրանց պատկանող խանութների, ապրանքների, արտադրանքից և ծառայություններից,
> • Բոյկոտել բոլոր այն ապրանքներն ու ծառայությունները, որոնք ներմուծվում են այն երկրներից, որոնք պաշտոնապես շնորհավորել են չընտրված նախագահին (չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ ընտրության արդյունքները դեռևս վիճարկվում են սահմանադրական դատարանում)
> • *Կազմակերպել համազգային գործադուլ ներգրավելով սոցիալ տնտեսական, առևտրա-արդյունաբերկան և այլ ոլորտները բացի առողջապահականից:*


Դե էս համարյա քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության կոչ ա, մենակ չես հասկանում էտապ առ էտապ գործադուլը որն ա: Նենց, մանրից գործի չենք գնում: Էտ անտերը կամ գնում ես կամ չես գնում, մանրիցը ո՞րն ա: 

Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չի:

----------


## dvgray

> *dvgray*
> Էս տեսակետի հետ կտրականապես համամիտ չեմ:


սա քո իրավունքն է, ինչպես և իմը ունեալ այն տեսակետը, ինչ որ ունեմ



> Սա պարտվողի հոգեբանություն ա, ու շատ վտանգավոր:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ: որ սա /ամերիկյան տերմինաբանությամբ- ասյպես ասած/ պարտվողի /loser/ հոգեբանություն ա: ու ապացուցված ա, որ ասպես ասած loser-ը շատ ավելի նորմալ մարդ ա, բնությանը ու մարդկությանը պիտանի, քան այսպես ասած հաղթողը ՝ winner-ը 
այլ խոսքով ասած ես շատ գոհ եմ իմ հոգոբանական դրսևորումից:  :Smile:  իմիջայլոց, այդ "հոգեբանության" մեծագույն կրողներից են եղել - Դիոգենեսը, Գանդին...  :Smile: 

երկրորդ մասով- վտանգի: իրականում, winner-ների համար ամենամեծ վտանգը ներկայացնում են ոչ թե մյուս փայլուն կանֆետի թղթին կյանքը նվիրով- winner-ական հոգեբանության կրողները., այլ հենց loser-ները

Հ.Գ. նախքան միանգամից պատասխանելը, կխնդրեի աշխատել խորը  մտածել, թե  ինչ եմ գրել...  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այնուհետեւ նա հետեւյալ խոսքերն ասաց. «Ես հայտարարում եմ` ոչ թե իմ հացադուլը, այլ կեղծիքադուլը, վախադուլն ու ստադուլը: Քանի դեռ պարոն Սարգսյանը ինքնաբացարկ չի արել հայրենիքի, իմ թոռնիկների ու երեխաների ապագայի համար, ես հաց չեմ ուտելու եւ կեղծիք ու սպառնալիք չեմ ընդունելու որեւէ մեկի կողմից»:


A1plus

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր հանրահավաք էի գնացել, ու ասեմ, որ ահագին հիասթափված էի: Առաջին շարքերում քիպ-քիպ կանգնած էին հիմնականում 50-ից բարձր մարդիկ: Ջահելներն ավելի շատ ծայրերում էին, էն էլ էդ ծայրը սկսվում էր հրապարակի կենտրոնից: Մի խոսքով, ահագին քիչ մարդ կար: Ակումբցիներ, դուք ու՞ր էիք: Ասեցի գոնե ձեզ տեսնեմ, էն էլ մենակ Բագն ու Ռամշն էին էնտեղ:

Ահագին շուտ ձանձրացա չլսվող ելույթներից, գնացի յամ, կոմպս միացրեցի, կոմպով նայեցի հանրահավաքը: Տենց ավելի լավ էր: Ասում եմ` ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի, որ օնլայն հանրահավաքներ կազմակերպվեն:

----------

keyboard (10.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> «Ուժը մեր հաղթանակն ու միասնությունն է, ոչ մի արյուն:Եթե ապրիլի 9-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը կեղծ երդում տա Սահմանադրություն ու Աստվածաշնչի վրա, եթե Վեհափառ հայրապետը պղծի Աստվածաշունչը ու ժողովրդին հակասող, խեղող, ծաղրող թեկնածուին նախագահ հռչակի, *դա իրենք կանեն իմ դիակի վրա»,- հայտարարեց Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը։*


Բա, այ սենց բաներ… ինչքան ասում եմ ինձ զսպեմ որ դուռռակ չասեմ,  չի լինում… որովհետև դուռռռռռռռակ ա հո զոռով չի… դդումի, կներես դդում ջան, դԹում ա դԹում…

----------


## Արէա

> Բա, այ սենց բաներ… ինչքան ասում եմ ինձ զսպեմ որ դուռռակ չասեմ,  չի լինում… որովհետև դուռռռռռռռակ ա հո զոռով չի… դդումի, կներես դդում ջան, դԹում ա դԹում…


Բա ի՞նչ անի: Բան կա՞ անելու, որ չի անում: Սա ամենախելացի որոշումն էր, որ կարող էր կայացվել էս պահին: Սա կարա մարդկանց համախմբելու, ոտքի հանելու նոր խթան դառնա: Հիմա չէ: Մի ամիս հետո: Եթե իհարկե դիմանա մինչև վերջ, ու չհրաժարվի հացադուլից: Սա կարա մարող ալիքը նորից բորբոքի: Ուրիշ ոչ մի քայլ դա չէր կարողանալու աներ:

----------

Sagittarius (10.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Յեքա մարդես թազա նոր  հեքիաթների ես հավատում Ռաֆի աբեր. ուժն ա ծնում իրավունք, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը... մեզ մոտ որ 100%

----------


## Array

Կամ Էլ վերջնականապես կվերացնի էտ ալիքը, առանց սեփական դեմքը կորցնելու ։)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ի՞նչ անի: Բան կա՞ անելու, որ չի անում: Սա ամենախելացի որոշումն էր, որ կարող էր կայացվել էս պահին: Սա կարա մարդկանց համախմբելու, ոտքի հանելու նոր խթան դառնա: Հիմա չէ: Մի ամիս հետո: Եթե իհարկե դիմանա մինչև վերջ, ու չհրաժարվի հացադուլից: Սա կարա մարող ալիքը նորից բորբոքի: Ուրիշ ոչ մի քայլ դա չէր կարողանալու աներ:


Հացադուլը քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիա՝ գործիք չի, այն չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ քաղաքական գործչի զինանոցում… հացադուլը, քաղաքացիական ամենավերջին հուսահատ միջոցն ա իր վրա ուշադրություն գրավելու… և երբ որ քաղաքական գործիչն ա դիմում էդ քայլին ապա նա դառնում ա էն հին շալվարի նման, որ շատ ես սիրում, բայց պտի զիբիլը գցես որտև ինչքան էլ սիրես, մեկ ա հագնել չի լինի…

----------


## Վահե-91

Րաֆֆին երբ ա ջոկելու, որ իրան ընտրել են ոչ թե իրա համար, այլ սերժից ազատվելու  :Fool:

----------

Չամիչ (11.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Րաֆֆին երբ ա ջոկելու, որ իրան ընտրել են ոչ թե իրա համար, այլ սերժից ազատվելու


կարծեմ ջոկել ա

----------


## Վահե-91

> կարծեմ ջոկել ա


որ ջոկած լիներ, անիմաստ հանրահավաքներ չէր անի  :Secret:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> որ ջոկած լիներ, *անիմաստ* հանրահավաքներ չէր անի


խի՞ ա անիմաստ, գնում ես բարևում ես, հետո Ռաֆֆին ես բարևում, հետո Ռաֆին ա քեզ բարևում, վերջում էլ Ռաֆին քեզ ձեռքով ա բարևում, ինչ վատա... Ա՜րարատ մերի սիրուն ա՜րարատ

----------

Վահե-91 (11.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

էս մարդը տարին մեկ հացադուլ ա ուզում անի, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ, մանավանդ որ դեմն էլ զատիկ ա...
մենակ թե մի հատ կասկած կա: էտ ո՞նց  կարելի ա իմանալ, "հացադուլ" անողը իրականում բան չի ուտում՞, թե ինչ որ նուտրիշն իրականում կուլ ա տալի մութ ժամանակ

----------


## dvgray

> Րաֆֆին երբ ա ջոկելու, որ իրան ընտրել են ոչ թե իրա համար, այլ սերժից ազատվելու


աբեր, ռեալ դու շատ քիչ մարդ ես հանդիպել, որ իրան անվան դիման պտիրչկա ա դրել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տերօրհնածը բեղեր էլ չունի որ թրաշի… ասում են էս անգամ դոշերն ա թրաշել…

----------

dvgray (11.03.2013), Kuk (11.03.2013), Moonwalker (11.03.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> դու շատ քիչ մարդ ես հանդիպել


չէ շատ եմ հանդիպել, ում հարցնում ես Րաֆիին ա ընտրել  :Secret: 
բայց Սերժն ա անցել  :Sad:  էլ ոչ մի բան փոխել չի լինի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Տերօրհնածը բեղեր էլ չունի որ թրաշի… *ասում են էս անգամ դոշերն ա թրաշել*…


ոչ միայն

----------


## Chuk

> Ակումբցիներ, դուք ու՞ր էիք: Ասեցի գոնե ձեզ տեսնեմ, էն էլ մենակ Բագն ու Ռամշն էին էնտեղ:


Ես քիչ մը ուշ եկա, Բագի հետ շուտ գնացի  :Jpit: 

Թատրոնը զզվցրել ա օտիդո  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (10.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Էն ո՞վ էր ակումբցի հարցնում: Հրեն, Rhayader-ը միացել ա հացադուլին  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, մի քիչ մանրամասն վերլուծեք էլի էսօրվա եղած-չեղածը, մի բան հասկանամ, Տրիբուն, ո՞ւր ես, մի քիչ գրի, կարողանամ` հիմնավոր ես ինձ խաբեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, մի քիչ մանրամասն վերլուծեք էլի էսօրվա եղած-չեղածը, մի բան հասկանամ, Տրիբուն, ո՞ւր ես, մի քիչ գրի, կարողանամ` հիմնավոր ես ինձ խաբեմ:


Շին ջան, վերլուծելուց առաջ մի հատ քեզ հարց տուր, թե երեկ ինչ էր ասել Րաֆֆին: Իսկ ասել էր, որ նենց հայտարարություն ա անելու, որ Սերժն ինքը ուզի հրաժարական տալ, խնդրի դրա մասին: Հաջորդ օրվա իրա միակ ասածը հերթական հացադուլի մասին հայտարարությունն ա: Էս ի՞նչ ա նշանակում: Ընդամենը մի բան ախպեր ջան, ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ անի՝ լավագույն դեպքում:


հ.գ. Հացադուլը կանխագուշակված էր իմ կողմից  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ստամոքսը հլա չի ղռղռու՞մ…

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, վերլուծելուց առաջ մի հատ քեզ հարց տուր, թե երեկ ինչ էր ասել Րաֆֆին: Իսկ ասել էր, որ նենց հայտարարություն ա անելու, որ Սերժն ինքը ուզի հրաժարական տալ, խնդրի դրա մասին: Հաջորդ օրվա իրա միակ ասածը հերթական հացադուլի մասին հայտարարությունն ա: Էս ի՞նչ ա նշանակում: Ընդամենը մի բան ախպեր ջան, ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ անի՝ լավագույն դեպքում:
> 
> 
> հ.գ. Հացադուլը կանխագուշակված էր իմ կողմից


Չէ, քո վերլուծությունները լավը չեն, դրանցով ինձ չեմ կարում խաբեմ: Տրիբո՜ւն:


Ախր, լավ, վերջնականապես հիասթափվե՞նք:

----------


## Շինարար

Րաֆֆու թիմի էսօրվա ստատուսները հեչ դուրս չեն գալիս, անհանդուրժողականություն կա, ոչ թե իրենց ճշմարտացիության մեջ համոզելու ցանկություն: Էդ մարդկանցից ոնց որ չեմ ուզում լավ բան սպասած լինեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, քո վերլուծությունները լավը չեն, դրանցով ինձ չեմ կարում խաբեմ: Տրիբո՜ւն:
> 
> 
> Ախր, լավ, վերջնականապես հիասթափվե՞նք:


Հիասթափվե՞ս: Ինչի՞ց: 

Ուզում ես ասես, որ եթե ինչ-որ դուռակ գա, քեզ խաբի, քո փողերը վրիցդ տանի, օրինակ, դու կյանքից հիասթափվելու՞ ես:

Րաֆֆու՞ց: Չէ, մի հիասթափվի: Արձանգրի, որ օդ ա, անցի առաջ:

Բայց արի անենք առնվազն մի արձանագրում. *Տարիներ շարունակ մեզ համոզել են, որ ժողովուրդը վերջին «պարտությունից» հետո հիասթափվել ա, ու էլ ոտի չի կանգնելու: Տեսանք, որ էդ միտքն էշություն ա, ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնող ա:*

Քանի դեռ Հայաստանում կա ըմբոստության պատրաստ հասարակություն, հուսահատվելու բան, մեղմ ասած, չունենք:

----------

ivy (11.03.2013), Շինարար (11.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն ո՞վ էր ակումբցի հարցնում: Հրեն, Rhayader-ը միացել ա հացադուլին


 Հա, էսօր իրան էլ տեսա, ճիշտ ա:

Ի դեպ, էսօր ահագին բան հասկացա Րաֆֆու գործունեությունից, ու ահագին աչքիս բարձրացավ: Բայց հիմա չեմ ուզում էդ թեմայով խոսել: Ուղղակի էսօր լրիվ հասկացա, թե ուր էր տանում ամեն ինչ:

----------

Արէա (11.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, էսօր իրան էլ տեսա, ճիշտ ա:
> 
> Ի դեպ, էսօր ահագին բան հասկացա Րաֆֆու գործունեությունից, ու ահագին աչքիս բարձրացավ: Բայց հիմա չեմ ուզում էդ թեմայով խոսել: Ուղղակի էսօր լրիվ հասկացա, թե ուր էր տանում ամեն ինչ:


 :LOL: 
Բյուր, լավ էլի, մեկ էլ ինքն ա ասում, որ գործ ա անում, ուղղակի ոչ մեկը չի տեսնում: Բան կա՝ ասա: Եթե չես ասում, ուրեմն չես տեսնում. էսքան հասարակ ու պարզ:

Չկա, չունի ինքն անելիք, պլան, գործողությունների ծրագիր: Կարող ա ազնիվ ա (խիստ կասկածում եմ, արդեն, բայց կարող ա), բայց որ ինքը գործողությունների պլան՝ ժողովրդի հաղթանակի տանող, չունի, էդ ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն ա: Սխա՞լ եմ: Ապացուցիր: Խորհրդավոր ասելը, որ ես գիտեմ ինչ ա անում, ոչինչ ա  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (11.03.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Հա, էսօր իրան էլ տեսա, ճիշտ ա:
> 
> Ի դեպ, էսօր ահագին բան հասկացա Րաֆֆու գործունեությունից, ու ահագին աչքիս բարձրացավ: Բայց հիմա չեմ ուզում էդ թեմայով խոսել: Ուղղակի էսօր լրիվ հասկացա, թե ուր էր տանում ամեն ինչ:


StrangeLittleGirl- ջան, Անդրիասի առթիվ ասեցիր, որ գիտես, թե իր ազգանուն ինչ է եղել նախկինում, ու չասեցիր, հիմա էլ ինչ որ նոր բան գիտես, չես ասում- լավ չի: :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, քո վերլուծությունները լավը չեն, դրանցով ինձ չեմ կարում խաբեմ: Տրիբո՜ւն:
> 
> 
> Ախր, լավ, վերջնականապես հիասթափվե՞նք:


Շինարար ախպեր, դու Չուկին ու Մեֆին մի լսի, իրանք մենակ մի առաջնորդ են ճանաչում, նույնսիկ եթե էտ առաջնորդը իրանցից վաղուց ձեռ ա քաշել:  :LOL:

----------

Albus (11.03.2013), keyboard (11.03.2013), Արէա (11.03.2013), Բիձա (11.03.2013), Շինարար (11.03.2013), Սերխիո (11.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Շինարար ախպեր, դու Չուկին ու Մեֆին մի լսի, իրանք մենակ մի առաջնորդ են ճանաչում, նույնսիկ եթե էտ առաջնորդը իրանցից վաղուց ձեռ ա քաշել:


Ապ, էս պահին առաջնորդ չկա: Կարաս, գրածներիս հակառակ բան ասա ու հիմնավորի: Թե չէ հասարակ տռֆս ես անում  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> StrangeLittleGirl- ջան, Անդրիասի առթիվ ասեցիր, որ գիտես, թե իր ազգանուն ինչ է եղել նախկինում, ու չասեցիր, հիմա էլ ինչ որ նոր բան գիտես, չես ասում- լավ չի:


Չէ, չէ, նոր բան չի, գաղտնի բան չի: Ուղղակի իրա ելույթից էկա էդ եզրակացության: Լավ, հեսա բացատրեմ:

Չուկ, Րաֆֆին ահագին դժվար ուղի ա բռնել. գնալ հաղթանակի առանց որևէ մեկի վրայից մի մազ պակասացնելու: Դրա համար ամեն ինչ էսքան անհեթեթ ա թվում: Իսկ հացադուլի քայլով ինքը մի սարսափելի բան արեց. հիմա արդեն երեք ելք ա հնարավոր.
1. Սերժը հանձնվում ա, հետևաբար ժողովուրդը հաղթում ա (կարծում եմ, որ սա ամենաանհավանական տարբերակն ա, անցնենք ավելի հավանականներին)
2.ա. Սերժը չի հանձնվում, իսկ Րաֆֆին իրա խոսքի տերն ա մնում, հետևաբար զոհում ա իրա կյանքը
2.բ. Սերժը չի հանձնվում, բայց Րաֆֆին հանձնվում ա, հետևաբար իրա պատիվը գետնին ա հավասարացնում, ժողովուրդը մի այլ կարգի հիասթափվում ա իրանից
Րաֆֆու գործողությունը սա ա. հաղթանակ կամ զոհվում ա իրա կյանքը-պատիվը, ուրիշ ոչ մեկինը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, լավ էլի, մեկ էլ ինքն ա ասում, որ գործ ա անում, ուղղակի ոչ մեկը չի տեսնում: Բան կա՝ ասա: Եթե չես ասում, ուրեմն չես տեսնում. էսքան հասարակ ու պարզ:


Կարծեմ առաջին ընդդիմադիր գործիչն ա, որ իրան չի տվել մենակ Երևանի կենտրոնում մեկ ու մեջ տրնգի պարելուն ու գլխից դուրս ու փիս «խելացի» վերլուծություններ կատարելուն: Մարդը քաղաք-քաղաք, շրջան-շրջան ընկած բողոքի ալիք ա բարձրացնում ու մարդկանց դուխ ա տալիս: Պրիտոմ բավականին խելոք ա անում, նենց որ իշխանությունները քո նման փափուկ բարձին գլուխները դրած մտածում են, որ հերթական կլոունադան ա: Իմ համար էս արդեն ահագին բան ա, երբ շրջաններով գնում ես ոչ թե ընտրություններից առաջ, այլ ընտրություններից հետո:

----------

Albus (11.03.2013), Rammstein (11.03.2013), Sagittarius (11.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.03.2013), Արէա (11.03.2013), Բիձա (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, էս պահին առաջնորդ չկա: Կարաս, գրածներիս հակառակ բան ասա ու հիմնավորի: Թե չէ հասարակ տռֆս ես անում


Դու բան ես ասել, որին կարելի հիմնավոր հակառակ բան ասե՞լ: Կներես, չեմ նկատել:

----------


## Zodiac

- Ոնց անեմ,  որ դեմքս լրիվ չկորցնեմ, չասեն զադնի տվեց- մտորում էր Րաֆֆին...
1 Կարամ  Հայաստանում աշխատող ստրատեգիկ հստակ պլան գծեմ-չէ, չեմ կարա-
2 Կարամ նորմալ միտինգ կազմակերպեմ- չէ, չեմ կարա, աբսուրդի թատրոն և  անկապություններով ու հակասություններով լեցուն բալագան  են հիշեցնում այդ միտինգները , դառնալով հետզհետե սակավամարդ ,դառնալով արդեն ծաղրի առարկա...
3 Կարամ խարիզմատիկ , մարդկանց ոգևորող նորմալ ճառեր  ասեմ, թե  չէ գնալով աբսուրդի թատրոն, անկապություններով և հակասություններով լեցուն անիմաստություններ են հիշեցնում այդ ճառերը- չէ, չեմ կարա-
4 Վստահելի գործընկերներ կարամ ճարեմ դրսում և ներսում, չէ, չեմ կարա-
5 Կարամ տեղերում թափ հավաքող , ինքնակազմակերպվող համախոհների ցանց ստեղծեմ- չէ, չեմ կարա-
6 Կարամ իմ անձի վրա ստավկա անող / ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻ ԿԱՄ ԳՈՆԵ ՈՐՊԵՍ ԳՈՐԾԻՔ/ փող տվող մարդիք ճարեմ, որ գոնե փողով վերոհիշյալ կետերը կարգավորվի- չէ, չեմ կարա-
ԲԱ ԻՆՉ ԿԱՐԱՄ- մտորում էր Րաֆֆին...
1 ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԴԱՐՁՆԵԼՈՎ ՀԵՏԶՀԵՏԵ ՆՈՍՐԱՑՈՂ ՀԵՏԵՎՈՐԴՆԵՐԻՆ-  ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼ  ՀԱՐԳԵԼ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ ԵՎ ԲԱՐԵՎԵԼ ԱՄԵՆ ՀԱՆԴԻՊԱԿԱԾԻ-  ԴԱՌՆԱԼՈՎ ԾԱՂՐԻ ԱՌԱՐԿԱ ...
2 ԹՔԵԼ ՀԵՌԱՆԱԼ ԱՆՓԱՌՈՒՆԱԿ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻՑ ...
3 ՄԱՆԵՎՐԵԼՈՎ ԴՀՈԼԱՆԱԼ
4  ՀԱՑԱԴՈՒԼ
5  ԽԱՌԱԿԻՌԻ

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, չէ, նոր բան չի, գաղտնի բան չի: Ուղղակի իրա ելույթից էկա էդ եզրակացության: Լավ, հեսա բացատրեմ:
> 
> Չուկ, Րաֆֆին ահագին դժվար ուղի ա բռնել. գնալ հաղթանակի առանց որևէ մեկի վրայից մի մազ պակասացնելու: Դրա համար ամեն ինչ էսքան անհեթեթ ա թվում: Իսկ հացադուլի քայլով ինքը մի սարսափելի բան արեց. հիմա արդեն երեք ելք ա հնարավոր.
> 1. Սերժը հանձնվում ա, հետևաբար ժողովուրդը հաղթում ա (կարծում եմ, որ սա ամենաանհավանական տարբերակն ա, անցնենք ավելի հավանականներին)
> *2.ա. Սերժը չի հանձնվում, իսկ Րաֆֆին իրա խոսքի տերն ա մնում, հետևաբար զոհում ա իրա կյանքը*
> 2.բ. Սերժը չի հանձնվում, բայց Րաֆֆին հանձնվում ա, հետևաբար իրա պատիվը գետնին ա հավասարացնում, ժողովուրդը մի այլ կարգի հիասթափվում ա իրանից
> Րաֆֆու գործողությունը սա ա. հաղթանակ կամ զոհվում ա իրա կյանքը-պատիվը, ուրիշ ոչ մեկինը:


Ինչ-որ մեկը հավատում ա՞, որ էս տարբերակը հնարավոր ա:
Ու եթե անգամ համարենք սա հնարավոր տարբերակ, ի՞նչ կփոխվի դրանից հետո: Րաֆֆին կանցնի սրբերի շարքը, ասենք թե: Ու ի՞նչ, Սերժը էլի իր տեղում կմնա, ժողովուրդն էլ՝ նույն վիճակում: Արդյունքում՝ Րաֆֆի էշ նահատակ: Ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ-որ մեկը հավատում ա՞, որ էս տարբերակը հնարավոր ա:
> Ու եթե անգամ համարենք սա հնարավոր տարբերակ, ի՞նչ կփոխվի դրանից հետո: Րաֆֆին կանցնի սրբերի շարքը, ասենք թե: Ու ի՞նչ, Սերժը էլի իր տեղում կմնա, ժողովուրդն էլ՝ նույն վիճակում: Արդյունքում՝ Րաֆֆի էշ նահատակ: Ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:


Ռիփ, ըստ էության, երեք հնարավոր տարբերակներն եմ առաջարկում: Ամենահավանականը, իհարկե, երրորդն ա: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում էլ նենց իրավիճակ ա ստեղծել, որ դեպի ելք ա տանում: Գուցե ոչ էնքան ցանկալի, բայց գոնե խաղաղ ու առանց որևէ այլ անձի վնասելու:

----------

Բիձա (11.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ-որ մեկը հավատում ա՞, որ էս տարբերակը հնարավոր ա:
> Ու եթե անգամ համարենք սա հնարավոր տարբերակ, ի՞նչ կփոխվի դրանից հետո: Րաֆֆին կանցնի սրբերի շարքը, ասենք թե: Ու ի՞նչ, Սերժը էլի իր տեղում կմնա, ժողովուրդն էլ՝ նույն վիճակում: Արդյունքում՝ Րաֆֆի էշ նահատակ: Ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:


Եթե մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը.

- Րաֆֆին անցավ սրբերի շարքը ու ժողովուրդը ոչ մի բան չարեց, էտ կլինի ժողովրդի վերջնական դիագնոզը:

- Րաֆին կամովին չանցավ սրբերի շարքը ու ժողովուրդը իրան չուղարկեց սրբերի շարքը, էտ էլ կլինի ժողովրդի վերջնական դիագնոզը:  

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

ivy (11.03.2013), keyboard (12.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.03.2013), Բիձա (11.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ըստ էության, երեք հնարավոր տարբերակներն եմ առաջարկում: Ամենահավանականը, իհարկե, երրորդն ա: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում էլ նենց իրավիճակ ա ստեղծել, որ *դեպի ելք ա տանում*: Գուցե ոչ էնքան ցանկալի, բայց գոնե խաղաղ ու առանց որևէ այլ անձի վնասելու:


Բյուր, ելք ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Թեմայի փակո՞ւմ: Եթե էդպես, ուրեմն դա ելք ա: Ինձ համար ելքը կլիներ նպատակին հասնելը: Բայց էդ ելքը չի երևում...

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, չէ, նոր բան չի, գաղտնի բան չի: Ուղղակի իրա ելույթից էկա էդ եզրակացության: Լավ, հեսա բացատրեմ:
> 
> Չուկ, Րաֆֆին ահագին դժվար ուղի ա բռնել. գնալ հաղթանակի առանց որևէ մեկի վրայից մի մազ պակասացնելու: Դրա համար ամեն ինչ էսքան անհեթեթ ա թվում: Իսկ հացադուլի քայլով ինքը մի սարսափելի բան արեց. հիմա արդեն երեք ելք ա հնարավոր.
> 1. Սերժը հանձնվում ա, հետևաբար ժողովուրդը հաղթում ա (կարծում եմ, որ սա ամենաանհավանական տարբերակն ա, անցնենք ավելի հավանականներին)
> 2.ա. Սերժը չի հանձնվում, իսկ Րաֆֆին իրա խոսքի տերն ա մնում, հետևաբար զոհում ա իրա կյանքը
> 2.բ. Սերժը չի հանձնվում, բայց Րաֆֆին հանձնվում ա, հետևաբար իրա պատիվը գետնին ա հավասարացնում, ժողովուրդը մի այլ կարգի հիասթափվում ա իրանից
> Րաֆֆու գործողությունը սա ա. հաղթանակ կամ զոհվում ա իրա կյանքը-պատիվը, ուրիշ ոչ մեկինը:


Բյուր ջան, դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ Րաֆֆին կյանքը կզոհի  :Jpit: 

Լավ էլի  :Smile:  

Իսկ հիմա իրա ելույթի մասին մի քանի բան: Ինքը անում ա ամենաեղկելի բանը, որ կարելի էր անել: Ինքն իր ամեն խոսքով, ամեն քայլով ուզում ա ասի, որ Սերժն էս պահին նախագահ ա: Չկա տենց բան: 2008-ի ընտրությունների կեղծված լինելը կասկածից դուրս ա: Ուշադրություն, չեմ ասում Լևոնի ընտրված լինելը, իմանալով «իմ ռեպուտացիան» ու իմանալով, որ շատերը գայթակղվելու են խոսքս էդ ուղղությամբ շուռ տալ: Բայց որ 2008-ին հաստատ պետք է երկրորդ փուլ լիներ, ավելի ակնհայտ է, քան հիմա Րաֆֆիի ընտրված լինելը կամ երկրորդ փուլ գնալու հավանականությունը: Րաֆֆին էսօր նորից խոսում ա Սերժիկի Ասվածաշնչի վրա կեղծ երդում ուտելու մասին ու ասում, որ իր կյանքի գնով նման բան թույլ չի տալու: Ստեղ ա թաքնված շան գլուխը, որտև Սերժիկն արդեն մի անգամ պղծել ա էդ Աստվածաշունչը: Ես ելույթը չեմ լսել, ասեցի, զզված գնացի հանրահավաքից, իրա դերասանական ելույթի կեսից, բայց որքան գիտեմ, ինքն ասել է, որ 20 օր է հացադուլ անելու (եթե սխալվում եմ, ուղղեք): Էլ ի՞նչ կյանքի գին: Ու եթե անգամ 20 օրով չի հայտարարել, վստահ եղեք, չի գնալու նման քայլի: Իրա խնդիրն իշխանափոխությունը չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Րաֆֆիի ելույթի մեջ հսկայական ագրեսիա կա: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը դա չի նկատում, պիտի մի քանի անգամ նայի էտ ելույթը ու համեմատի մինև այժմ լսած բոլոր ընդդիմադիր նախկին ելույթների հետ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (11.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծեմ առաջին ընդդիմադիր գործիչն ա, որ իրան չի տվել մենակ Երևանի կենտրոնում մեկ ու մեջ տրնգի պարելուն ու գլխից դուրս ու փիս «խելացի» վերլուծություններ կատարելուն: Մարդը քաղաք-քաղաք, շրջան-շրջան ընկած բողոքի ալիք ա բարձրացնում ու մարդկանց դուխ ա տալիս: Պրիտոմ բավականին խելոք ա անում, նենց որ իշխանությունները քո նման փափուկ բարձին գլուխները դրած մտածում են, որ հերթական կլոունադան ա: Իմ համար էս արդեն ահագին բան ա, երբ շրջաններով գնում ես ոչ թե ընտրություններից առաջ, այլ ընտրություններից հետո:


Թե շրջան-շրջանում, թե մայրաքաղաքում ինքը հասնում ա բողոքի ալիքի մարմանը: Դու իհարկե կասես, որ նախկիններն էլ են արել: Ես կարող եմ վիճել, բայց չեմ վիճի: Որտև հիմա խոսում ենք կոնկրետ բողոքի ալիքի ու կոնկրետ արագ մարման մասին: Յուրաքանչյուր հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների քանակը կրճատվում է, եղած մասնակիցների մեջ թերահավատների քանակը կտրուկ ավելանում: Հերիք ա հավայի ճառեր կարդաս, կոնկրետ իրավիճակից ենք խոսում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե շրջան-շրջանում, թե մայրաքաղաքում ինքը հասնում ա բողոքի ալիքի մարմանը: Դու իհարկե կասես, որ նախկիններն էլ են արել: Ես կարող եմ վիճել, բայց չեմ վիճի: Որտև հիմա խոսում ենք կոնկրետ բողոքի ալիքի ու կոնկրետ արագ մարման մասին: Յուրաքանչյուր հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների քանակը կրճատվում է, եղած մասնակիցների մեջ թերահավատների քանակը կտրուկ ավելանում: Հերիք ա հավայի ճառեր կարդաս, կոնկրետ իրավիճակից ենք խոսում:


Բողոքի ալիքի մարման փառահեղ գործողություն արդեն տեսել ենք, նորություն չի, կդիմանանք: Չնայած էս պահին ես նման բան չեմ տեսնում: Գոնե մարդը պահանջների շարք չի դնում, որոնցից հետո հատ-հատ հետ ա կանգնում: Ասում եմ անկեղծ, ես Րաֆֆիի ելույթների մեջ տեսնում եմ բացարձակ հավատ սեփական ասածների նկատմամբ: Ուրիշ բան, որ վերջնական արդյունքի համար դեռ լիարժեք վստահություն չունեմ: Բայց դե դա էլ մեզանից ա կախված: Պետք ա գնալ միտինգներին, էտքան բան: Ու դու էտ անում ես ու շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Ախպորդ տեղն էլ արա, քանի որ ես Երևանում չեմ, խնդրում եմ:

----------

Rammstein (11.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շինարար ախպեր, դու Չուկին ու Մեֆին մի լսի, իրանք մենակ մի առաջնորդ են ճանաչում, նույնսիկ եթե էտ առաջնորդը իրանցից վաղուց ձեռ ա քաշել:


Գլխիս քարոզ մի կարդա… էս ա ալտերնատիվը… կա՞ ուրիշ բան…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ հիմա իրա ելույթի մասին մի քանի բան: Ինքը անում ա ամենաեղկելի բանը, որ կարելի էր անել: Ինքն իր ամեն խոսքով, ամեն քայլով ուզում ա ասի, որ Սերժն էս պահին նախագահ ա: Չկա տենց բան: 2008-ի ընտրությունների կեղծված լինելը կասկածից դուրս ա: Ուշադրություն, չեմ ասում Լևոնի ընտրված լինելը, իմանալով «իմ ռեպուտացիան» ու իմանալով, որ շատերը գայթակղվելու են խոսքս էդ ուղղությամբ շուռ տալ:


Չուկ, հիմա դու անում ես էն, ինչում մեղադրում էիր բոլոր նրանց ովքեր անում էին 2008 թվին 1996 թվի համար: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ կարիք կա մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու, թե որն էր ավելի կեղծ ընտրություն, որը ավելի արդար: Ինձ թվում ա, պետք ա կենտրոնանալ նրա վրա ինչ ունենք հիմա, ու ամեն կերպ աջակցել,  որ էտ պրոցեսը զարգանա, ընդլայնվի, դառնա հզոր ուժ: Ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում Րաֆֆիի բաղչեն տեղին անտեղին բուլիժնիկ քցելու մեջ: Պատկերացրու, որ դա ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս հիմա:

----------

Արէա (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գլխիս քարոզ մի կարդա… էս ա ալտերնատիվը… կա՞ ուրիշ բան…


Կա մի ձև - բողոքի հզոր ալիք: Ու դրան պետք ա ամեն կերպ աջակցել: Րաֆֆիի բեղերից կամ ձվերից կախվել դեռ կոլեկտիվ կհասցնենք:

----------


## Շինարար

> Թե շրջան-շրջանում, թե մայրաքաղաքում ինքը հասնում ա բողոքի ալիքի մարմանը: Դու իհարկե կասես, որ նախկիններն էլ են արել: Ես կարող եմ վիճել, բայց չեմ վիճի: Որտև հիմա խոսում ենք կոնկրետ բողոքի ալիքի ու կոնկրետ արագ մարման մասին: Յուրաքանչյուր հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների քանակը կրճատվում է, եղած մասնակիցների մեջ թերահավատների քանակը կտրուկ ավելանում: Հերիք ա հավայի ճառեր կարդաս, կոնկրետ իրավիճակից ենք խոսում:


Վանաձորի վերջին միտինգին համարյա մարդ չէր եկել, քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներ, լրագրողներ, հանրապետականներ, մշտական բոլոր միտինգներին գնացողներ, ովքեր նույն ոգևորությամբ Սերժի միտինգին էլ են գնում ու էլի ամենաբարձրը գոռում, եթե հանենք, մարդ չէր եկել: Քվեարկության պահով ստեղ խոսացվեց, պատմեմ: Ուրեմն քվերակություն անցկացրեց,թե մոտանա՞ բարձրախոսով խոսացող ոստիկանին, ժողովուրդը դեմ քվեարկեց, ասաց՝ լավ, չեմ մոտենա, մի հինգ րոպես հետո, թե ներողություն, բայց պիտի մոտենամ, ժողովուրդը բնականաբար չթողաց, թե թող ինքը գա, չգնաս, չկարողացավ համոզել, մի հինգ րոպե էլ խոսաց ու գնաց: Ուղղակի էս հացադուլից հետո ընդհանրապես խոսալս չի գալիս, բա ո՞ր ու իրոք, ու ես մեծ-մեծ խոսացող կմնամ: Ինձ չեմ ների:

----------


## Chuk

> Բողոքի ալիքի մարման փառահեղ գործողություն արդեն տեսել ենք, նորություն չի, կդիմանանք: Չնայած էս պահին ես նման բան չեմ տեսնում: Գոնե մարդը պահանջների շարք չի դնում, որոնցից հետո հատ-հատ հետ ա կանգնում: Ասում եմ անկեղծ, ես Րաֆֆիի ելույթների մեջ տեսնում եմ բացարձակ հավատ սեփական ասածների նկատմամբ: Ուրիշ բան, որ վերջնական արդյունքի համար դեռ լիարժեք վստահություն չունեմ: Բայց դե դա էլ մեզանից ա կախված: Պետք ա գնալ միտինգներին, էտքան բան: Ու դու էտ անում ես ու շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Ախպորդ տեղն էլ արա, քանի որ ես Երևանում չեմ, խնդրում եմ:


Գնել ՋԱՆ:
Դու ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչ ա կատարվում: Էսօրվա հանրահավաքին էնքան մարդ էր, ինչքան ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին հանրահավաքներին, որոնք գիտես, որ քիչ էին: Բայց մենակ տեսնես թե ասենք Ազատոթյուն ռադիոկայանը ի՜նչ անձնական թղթակից ա դառել, ապարատները ո՜նց են բռնում, որ շատ մարդ երևա: Վիդեոները լրատվականների նայում, շշմում եմ. ես էս միտինգին եղե՞լ եմ. մտածում եմ: Ապեր, էսօր արձաններից էն կողմ մարդ չկար: Բայց վիդեոներից կադրեր նայեցի, հրապարակը թնդում էր: Գիտե՞ս ինչի: Որտև դեռ աճացնում են: ԱՃԱՑՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ մինչև վերջ: Հա, գնում եմ, ինքս իմ վրայով անցնելով, որտև հասկանում եմ, որ իրանց պրոյեկտի մասն եմ դառնում: Բայց հավատա, ստեղ թեմա չկա: Րաֆֆիի միակ խնդիրն էլ ընդդիմափոխությունն ա, ոչ թե իշխանափոխությունը: Գուցե դուրդ կգա էդ խնդիրը, որտև շատ ես հիասթափված նույն ՀԱԿ-ից: Նենց որ ապրենք՝ տեսնենք, որն ա լավը: Բայց չէի ուզի սենց լղոցված ընդդիմություն, ում միակ անելիքը պոպուլիստական դուռակ հայտարարություններն ա:

ՀԱԿ-ին կարաս էլի քրֆես, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը նույնիսկ էսօր, երբ սենց վատ վիճակում ա, սրանից ավելի մարդ կարա հավաքի, ուրեմն ավելի մեծ ռեսուրս ա: Արա, մարդ չկա, իրա գործ չանելով սա սաղին լարեց, իսկ սկզբում գիտե՞ս ինչ ոգևորություն կար: Եթե ասում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մարդկանց ոգևորությունը կոտրել ա, կարող ա ճիշտ ես, բայց կոտրել ա 2-5 տարում, իրակաում ամեն կերպ թեժ ա պահել, սա երկու շաբաթում սաղ վարի տվեց: Որ վերջում նորից ծոմի նստի՞: Հավայի ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բողոքի ալիքի մարման փառահեղ գործողություն արդեն տեսել ենք, նորություն չի, կդիմանանք: Չնայած էս պահին ես նման բան չեմ տեսնում: Գոնե մարդը պահանջների շարք չի դնում, որոնցից հետո հատ-հատ հետ ա կանգնում: Ասում եմ անկեղծ, ես Րաֆֆիի ելույթների մեջ տեսնում եմ բացարձակ հավատ սեփական ասածների նկատմամբ: Ուրիշ բան, որ վերջնական արդյունքի համար դեռ լիարժեք վստահություն չունեմ: Բայց դե դա էլ մեզանից ա կախված: Պետք ա գնալ միտինգներին, էտքան բան: Ու դու էտ անում ես ու շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Ախպորդ տեղն էլ արա, քանի որ ես Երևանում չեմ, խնդրում եմ:


Լևոնը հինգ տարում մարեց բողոքի ալիքը, Րաֆֆին ավելի վարպետ դուրս եկավ, մի ամիս էլ չքաշեց… 

Տրիբու՞ն… խեր ըլնի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ելք ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Թեմայի փակո՞ւմ: Եթե էդպես, ուրեմն դա ելք ա: Ինձ համար ելքը կլիներ նպատակին հասնելը: Բայց էդ ելքը չի երևում...


Հա, թեմայի փակում: Թե չէ կարա հինգ տարի շարունակ օրեցօր նոսրացող հանրահավաքներ անի: Կամ էլ կարա ժողովրդին կատաղացնի, գցի Սերժի ջանին, Սերժն էլ իրա ոստիկաններին քսի տա, արյունահեղություն լինի: Իսկ սենց ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, որ ապրիլի 9-ին ամենաուշը հարցը պատասխան կստանա: Ու ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ ինքը ոչ մեկի ոչինչ չի ստիպում: Արդյունքում` մարդիկ են ընտրում միանալ հացադուլին կամ պայքարի այլ միջոցներ ընտրել:




> Րաֆֆիի ելույթի մեջ հսկայական ագրեսիա կա: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը դա չի նկատում, պիտի մի քանի անգամ նայի էտ ելույթը ու համեմատի մինև այժմ լսած բոլոր ընդդիմադիր նախկին ելույթների հետ:


Հա, ես զգացի, դրա համար ահագին վատ էի ելույթից հետո: Բայց վատն էն ա, որ էս սաղ ելույթներն օնլայն ավելի լավ են լսվում, քան հանրահավաքի տեղում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱԿ-ին կարաս էլի քրֆես, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը նույնիսկ էսօր, երբ սենց վատ վիճակում ա, սրանից ավելի մարդ կարա հավաքի, ուրեմն ավելի մեծ ռեսուրս ա: Արա, մարդ չկա, իրա գործ չանելով սա սաղին լարեց, իսկ սկզբում գիտե՞ս ինչ ոգևորություն կար: Եթե ասում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մարդկանց ոգևորությունը կոտրել ա, կարող ա ճիշտ ես, բայց կոտրել ա 2-5 տարում, իրակաում ամեն կերպ թեժ ա պահել, սա երկու շաբաթում սաղ վարի տվեց: Որ վերջում նորից ծոմի նստի՞: Հավայի ա:


Չուկ, դե եթե կարա, թող քարը փեշից թափի ու հենց վաղը հայտարարի, որ միանում ա նրան, ինչը էսօր ունենք: Թե անձնական ամբիցիները խեղդում են ? Սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ԲՀԿ-ն ընդդիմություն չի, իսկ դաշնակները ամեն պահի կարան կոալիցիոն գործընկեր դառնան, ու վածենամ տենց էլ լինելույա: Այսինքն, փողոցում երկու մարդ կա, Րաֆֆին ու ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու եթե էս տավարներն էլ չեն կարում անձնական ամբիցիները մի կողմ դնեն, ուրեմն ժողովուրդն անելու բան չունի: Ժողովուդրը զզվել ա վերլուծություններ լսելով, что хорошо а что плохо: Եթե մեջները մի գրամ մարդկություն մնացել ա, ուրեմն պիտի էս բեսերը միավորվեն: Գոնե համատեղ հայտարարություն անեն <Ժողովուրդ, դուրս եկեք փողոց>: Փոխարենը Րաֆֆին ջուր ա ծեծում, որ ինքը պրոբլեմ չունի ՀԱԿ-ի հետ հանդիպելու, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ջուր ա ծեծում, որ հենց գործ տենան կմինան: Բայց սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ գործ տեսնում են երբ ցանկանում են տեսնել, իսկ պորբլեմ իրականում չեն ունենում, երբ դրա մասին չեն հայտարարում: 

Բլյա, սրանց ամբիցիները հելել իրանց ուտում են: Գոնե  տեղին ամբիցիներ լինեին, արա: Ամեն ոջլոտ իրան Նապոլեոնի տեղն ա դրել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կա մի ձև - բողոքի հզոր ալիք: Ու դրան պետք ա ամեն կերպ աջակցել: Րաֆֆիի բեղերից կամ ձվերից կախվել դեռ կոլեկտիվ կհասցնենք:


Տրիբուն, ապեր, համաձայն եմ հետդ ու գրել եմ որ պետք ա մասնակցել… բայց դու՞… որ ասում էիր պետք չի Լևոնի ոչ մի միտինգին մասնակցելը ու ես ասում էի որ ակտիվությանն ալտերնատիվ չկա… քանի՞ անգամ եմ գրել… Րաֆֆին որ ձու ունենար, էսիր հացադուլի չէր նստի… 

էս անգամ որ սովից չմեռավ, է… աչքիցս փիս կընգնի…

----------

Աթեիստ (11.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, հիմա դու անում ես էն, ինչում մեղադրում էիր բոլոր նրանց ովքեր անում էին 2008 թվին 1996 թվի համար: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ կարիք կա մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու, թե որն էր ավելի կեղծ ընտրություն, որը ավելի արդար: *Ինձ թվում ա, պետք ա կենտրոնանալ նրա վրա ինչ ունենք հիմա, ու ամեն կերպ աջակցել,  որ էտ պրոցեսը զարգանա, ընդլայնվի, դառնա հզոր ուժ:* Ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում Րաֆֆիի բաղչեն տեղին անտեղին բուլիժնիկ քցելու մեջ: Պատկերացրու, որ դա ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս հիմա:


Հետդ կհամաձայնվեի, եթե ինքը հետևողական ամեն քայլ չաներ, որ հզոր ուժ չդառնա: Ու դա արեց մի քանի փուլով.

փուլ 1. Ամեն ինչ արեց, որ ՀԱԿ համախոհ թիմը զզվի ու թքի իրա վրա, որտև ամեն քայլով ոչ ուղղակի, բայց անուղղակի  մեղադրանքներ էր հնչեցնում ՀԱԿ-ի ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ, մոռանալով, որ իշխանությունը Սերժիկն ա: Ստվեր էր գցում 2008-ի շարժման վրա, մոռանալով, որ միտինգին գնացածների զգալի տոկոսը նույնը 2008-ի շարժման մեջ եղածներն էին:
փուլ 2. Յուրաքանչյուր ոգևորության ալիք մարում էր չկշռադատված քայլերով: Օրինակ հայտարարում համապետական հանրահավաք, իսկ երբ մարդիկ ոգևորված հավաքվում էին, ասում էր գնացեք տուն, մեր միտինգն արտոնված չի (մինչ էդ ասել էր, որ անկախ արտոնված լինել-չլինելուց անելու ա հանրահավաք)
փուլ 3. Մարտի 1-ին ստորագույն քայլ, երբ վերջին 5 տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ իրա անասնագույն քայլերի պատճառով չկայացավ հուժկու երթ:

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես ինձ երկար եմ զսպել ընդամենը ռեպլիկների մակարդակում, բայց հեսա ինձ հավաքելու եմ ու սկսելու եմ քայլ առ քայլ Րաֆֆիի սաղ քայլերը մեկնաբանել: Ու դու ոնց կուզես համարի, բայց իմ արածը հեչ նման չի լինի նրան, ինչում ես մեղադրել եմ ուրիշներին: Որտև Րաֆֆիի քայլերն ուղղված են ինքնափուխ առաջացած շարժումը մարելուն: Մինչև հիմա նենց ա, որ ժողովուրդը իրար հետ քննարկելով, իրար դուխ տալով ուզում ա ինչ-որ բան անի, գնում ա հրապարակ, սառը ցնցուղով ու հիասթափված գալիս տուն: Նենց որ ես չի, որ ալիք եմ մարում, ու նենց չի, որ էսօր ալիքն անպայման պետք ա մարի, ուղղակի սրա դիմակն ինչքան շուտ բացվի, էնքան լավ:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.03.2013), Աթեիստ (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լևոնը հինգ տարում մարեց բողոքի ալիքը, Րաֆֆին ավելի վարպետ դուրս եկավ, մի ամիս էլ չքաշեց… 
> 
> …


это еще не факт

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ
> Տրիբուն ձյա, ես ինձ երկար եմ զսպել ընդամենը ռեպլիկների մակարդակում, բայց հեսա ինձ հավաքելու եմ ու սկսելու եմ քայլ առ քայլ Րաֆֆիի սաղ քայլերը մեկնաբանել:


Սպասի: Դրա ժամանակը դեռ կգա:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վանաձորի վերջին միտինգին համարյա մարդ չէր եկել, քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներ, լրագրողներ, հանրապետականներ, մշտական բոլոր միտինգներին գնացողներ, ովքեր նույն ոգևորությամբ Սերժի միտինգին էլ են գնում ու էլի ամենաբարձրը գոռում, եթե հանենք, մարդ չէր եկել: Քվեարկության պահով ստեղ խոսացվեց, պատմեմ: Ուրեմն քվերակություն անցկացրեց,թե մոտանա՞ բարձրախոսով խոսացող ոստիկանին, ժողովուրդը դեմ քվեարկեց, ասաց՝ լավ, չեմ մոտենա, մի հինգ րոպես հետո, թե ներողություն, բայց պիտի մոտենամ, ժողովուրդը բնականաբար չթողաց, թե թող ինքը գա, չգնաս, չկարողացավ համոզել, մի հինգ րոպե էլ խոսաց ու գնաց: Ուղղակի էս հացադուլից հետո ընդհանրապես խոսալս չի գալիս, բա ո՞ր ու իրոք, ու ես մեծ-մեծ խոսացող կմնամ: Ինձ չեմ ների:


Շինարար ախպեր, Րաֆֆի արածները մեջ լիքը սպոնտանություն կա: Էտ աչք ա ծակում ամեն քայլի վրա: Էս շարժումը, (եթե սրան արդեն կարելի ա շարժում անվանել, կամ այլևս չի կարելի շարժում անվանել) ինքը իրանով սպոնտան ա սկսվել: Ու հենց էս կարա լինի էն դեպքը, երբ ժողովրդական առածը ասում ա «մարմանդ գետից վախեցի», կամ ռուսական «в тихом омуте черти водятся»: 

2008-ին ամեն ինչ սկսվեց դեռ ընտրություններից շատ առաջ, ու սպանվեց ընտրություններից փաստացի անմիջապես հետո, մարտի մեկին: Ու էն ժամանակ սաղս «գիտեինք» ինչ ա լինելու: Ոչ մեկը փետրվարի վերջին չէր կասկածում, որ Սերժն ու Քոչը հեսա-հեսա թռնելու են: Դաժե իրանք արդեն երևի չէին կասկածում: Հիմա սկսվել ա ուշ, սկսվել ա ինքը իրան, ու դեռ մահվան նշաններ չկան: Ես ժամանակից առաջ դեռ չէի ընկնի, ինչքան էլ որ մեկ-մեկ սիրտս քաշում ասել «Րաֆֆիի մայրիգն էլ այնտեղ, նույն զիբիլն ա, բան չի ասում, ու բան չի լինելու»:  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.03.2013), Tig (11.03.2013), Շինարար (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու խնդրեմ, ՀՀԿ-ական պանիկյոռությունը արդեն մանրից սկսում ա:




> «Րաֆֆիի քայլերին եթե նայենք, թեև բարևի, բարության մասին է խոսում, սակայն տանում է սադրանքի, *տանում է ապակայունացման, սրացման*», - ասել է ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավորը:


Ինքն էլ չի ջոգում, որ ճիշտ ա ասում  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու խնդրեմ, ՀՀԿ-ական պանիկյոռությունը արդեն մանրից սկսում ա:
> 
> 
> 
> Ինքն էլ չի ջոգում, որ ճիշտ ա ասում


Ի՞նչ անեմ, մի քանի օր էլ ձեն չհանեմ, չմեկնաբանեմ, որ քո աչքո՞վ տեսնես  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ախպեր, Րաֆֆի արածները մեջ լիքը սպոնտանություն կա: Էտ աչք ա ծակում ամեն քայլի վրա: Էս շարժումը, (եթե սրան արդեն կարելի ա շարժում անվանել, կամ այլևս չի կարելի շարժում անվանել) ինքը իրանով սպոնտան ա սկսվել: Ու հենց էս կարա լինի էն դեպքը, երբ ժողովրդական առածը ասում ա «մարմանդ գետից վախեցի», կամ ռուսական «в тихом омуте черти водятся»: 
> 
> 2008-ին ամեն ինչ սկսվեց դեռ ընտրություններից շատ առաջ, ու սպանվեց ընտրություններից փաստացի անմիջապես հետո, մարտի մեկին: Ու էն ժամանակ սաղս «գիտեինք» ինչ ա լինելու: Ոչ մեկը փետրվարի վերջին չէր կասկածում, որ Սերժն ու Քոչը հեսա-հեսա թռնելու են: Դաժե իրանք արդեն երևի չէին կասկածում: Հիմա սկսվել ա ուշ, սկսվել ա ինքը իրան, ու դեռ մահվան նշաններ չկան: Ես ժամանակից առաջ դեռ չէի ընկնի, ինչքան էլ որ մեկ-մեկ սիրտս քաշում ասել «Րաֆֆիի մայրիգն էլ այնտեղ, նույն զիբիլն ա, բան չի ասում, ու բան չի լինելու»:


Լավ, էս գրառումին էի սպասում, որ ասում ես, ես էլ վստահում եմ: Ախր, դե չհավատանք, լավ, ինչ անենք:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Րաֆ-ֆի նա-խա-գա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ու խնդրեմ, ՀՀԿ-ական պանիկյոռությունը արդեն մանրից սկսում ա:
> 
> 
> 
> Ինքն էլ չի ջոգում, որ ճիշտ ա ասում


Ինձ դզում ա էտ ոճը: Լրիվ գերմանական ոճ ա. իրանք էլ կարան մարդուն, ժպտալով, շատ քաղաքավարի, bitte-danke-ներով, տանեն նստցնեն էլեկտրական աթոռի վրա  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ անեմ, մի քանի օր էլ ձեն չհանեմ, չմեկնաբանեմ, որ քո աչքո՞վ տեսնես


Ապեր, հինգ տարի ա սպասում ենք, կարանք մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը համբերենք, բան չմնաց:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, հինգ տարի ա սպասում ենք, կարանք մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը համբերենք, բան չմնաց:


Օքի  :Smile:  Քո խաթեր կփորձեմ ձգել  :Smile:  Լրիվ լուրջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ դզում ա էտ ոճը: Լրիվ գերմանական ոճ ա. իրանք էլ կարան մարդուն, ժպտալով, շատ քաղաքավարի, bitte-danke-ներով, տանեն նստցնեն էլեկտրական աթոռի վրա


Իսկ Րաֆֆին UCLA, Tufts ու Georgetown ավարտած հայ-յանկի ա. ամբիցիներով, ինքնավստահությամբ, ամերիկյան կտերով, խաղերով: Ու քանի որ իրավաբանության դոկտոր ա, էլեկտրական աթոռի մասին հաստատ լսած կլինի: Հնարավոր ա, որ տեսած էլ լինի:  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Ու իրա ելույթից կարելի ա հասկանալ, որ շուտով կամ ինչ-որ մեկին նստացնելու ա, կամ ինքն ա կամովին նստելու էտ աթոռին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Րաֆ-ֆի նա-խա-գա:


Այոոոոոոո

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այոոոոոոո


Սեքսի ա  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ ռեպլիկ անեմ ու էս թեման առժամանակ լքեմ:

Մոտ մի տարի առաջ Տրիբունի գրառումները կարդում ու զարմացած մտածում էի, թե ոնց կարող է սենց բաներ գրողը ժամանակին Լևոնի մասին տենց դրական բաներ գրած լինի: Հիմա լիքը բան իրա տեղն ա ընկնում: Ու ես հիմա գիտեմ, թե որոշ ժամանակ հետո Տրիբունն ինչեր ա գրելու Րաֆֆի մասին, անկախ նրանից, թե շարունակությունը ոնց ա լինելու  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ անեմ, մի քանի օր էլ ձեն չհանեմ, չմեկնաբանեմ, որ քո աչքո՞վ տեսնես


Մեկնաբանելու բան չկա… հեսա վաղը մյուս օր կսովածանա, մի հատ տերտեր կճարի-կբերի ու զատկվա կապակցությամբ ծոմից դուրս կգա… 

Դուռակ ա, դուռակ…  մի տարի առաջ էր էս բտ-ությունն արել … 

Պտի մեռնի… ասել ա իմ դիակի վրա են անելու…

----------

Chuk (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ապեր, համաձայն եմ հետդ ու գրել եմ որ պետք ա մասնակցել… բայց դու՞… որ ասում էիր պետք չի Լևոնի ոչ մի միտինգին մասնակցելը ու ես ասում էի որ ակտիվությանն ալտերնատիվ չկա… քանի՞ անգամ եմ գրել… Րաֆֆին որ ձու ունենար, էսիր հացադուլի չէր նստի… 
> 
> էս անգամ որ սովից չմեռավ, է… աչքիցս փիս կընգնի…


Ապեր, ես ասել եմ էտ ամեն ինչը կոնկրետ դեպքից հետո, դու գիտես որ դեպքից, չեմ ուզում էտ անտեր բառը արտասանեմ  :LOL:  Էս պահին Րաֆֆիի ելույթների մեջ եթե նույնիսկ խորը վերլուծական միտք չկա էլ, ապա չերեզ գյալաջի ախքանալու նշաններ էլ հաստատ չկան: 

Ու թարգի իմ ու քոն անելը - Րաֆֆիի չկերած հացը իրար մեջ չենք կիսելու:  :LOL:

----------

Bruno (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ էլ ռեպլիկ անեմ ու էս թեման առժամանակ լքեմ:
> 
> Մոտ մի տարի առաջ Տրիբունի գրառումները կարդում ու զարմացած մտածում էի, թե ոնց կարող է սենց բաներ գրողը ժամանակին Լևոնի մասին տենց դրական բաներ գրած լինի: Հիմա լիքը բան իրա տեղն ա ընկնում: Ու ես հիմա գիտեմ, թե որոշ ժամանակ հետո Տրիբունն ինչեր ա գրելու Րաֆֆի մասին, անկախ նրանից, թե շարունակությունը ոնց ա լինելու


Հարուր տոկոս ճիշտ ես: Մենակ ոչ անկախ նրանից, թե շարունակությունը ոնց ա լինելու: Հենց էկավ պահը, Րաֆֆիին կգրենք Լևոնի շարքերը, հեչ մի մտածի:  :LOL:  Բայց դե շարունակությունը դեռ անհասկանալի ա, գոնե իմ համար: Բայց դե ինձանից ավելի խելոքները կարող ա ավելի շուտ են նկատում, որ Րաֆֆին Լևոնից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Փառք ու պատիվ իրանց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեքսի ա


Լիլ, բոմբ ա.. հատկապես սրա ֆոնի վրա 



Զավալլը՛, կասեր օղորմածիկ տատս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, բոմբ ա.. հատկապես սրա ֆոնի վրա 
> 
> 
> 
> Զավալլը՛, կասեր օղորմածիկ տատս:


Էս ֆոնի վրա ճանապարհի "Մուտք չկա" զնակն էլ ա սեքսի, Տրիբուն ձյա:

----------

Artgeo (11.03.2013), Chuk (11.03.2013), Sagittarius (11.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.03.2013), Շինարար (11.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես ասել եմ էտ ամեն ինչը կոնկրետ դեպքից հետո, դու գիտես որ դեպքից, չեմ ուզում էտ անտեր բառը արտասանեմ  Էս պահին Րաֆֆիի ելույթների մեջ եթե նույնիսկ խորը վերլուծական միտք չկա էլ, ապա չերեզ գյալաջի ախքանալու նշաններ էլ հաստատ չկան: 
> 
> …


Ոնց որ դու ես ասում…  это ещё не факт… ախք էտի ուրիշ պրոցես ա որ կարող ա էս անգամ էլ ականատես լինինք…

----------


## Zodiac

Որ մի քիչ խորն եմ մտածում, Րաֆֆու այս քայլը  - հացադուլը, այս պահին միակ ճիշտն էր իր գործի համար :
ՎԱ ԲԱՆԿ  :
ԽՈԴ ԿԱՆՅՈՄ :
Սերժը կամ կգնա լուրջ զիջումների, որը գրեթե անհավանական է, կամ ուժով կհանի Րաֆֆուն հրապարակից ու կկորցնի բարի դեմքը :
Երրորդը  չկա, իմհօ...

----------


## Chuk

> կկորցնի բարի դեմքը :


Ի՞նչը կկորցնի  :LOL:  :LOL: 

հ.գ. հիշում եմ, որ չպիտի էս թեմայում գրեի, բայց վափշետո Րաֆֆիի մասին չպիտի գրեի  :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (11.03.2013), keyboard (11.03.2013), Աթեիստ (11.03.2013), Արէա (11.03.2013), Գալաթեա (11.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Որ մի քիչ խորն եմ մտածում, Րաֆֆու այս քայլը  - հացադուլը, այս պահին միակ ճիշտն էր իր գործի համար :
> ՎԱ ԲԱՆԿ  :
> ԽՈԴ ԿԱՆՅՈՄ :
> Սերժը կամ կգնա լուրջ զիջումների, որը գրեթե անհավանական է, կամ ուժով կհանի Րաֆֆուն հրապարակից ու կկորցնի բարի դեմքը :
> Երրորդը  չկա, իմհօ...


հարգելի Baradi  :Smile: 
մարտի 1-ը արեց Քոչի թայֆեն : ու դա արվեց Սերժի գլխին, լավ հասկանալով որ Սերժը բարեփոխումեն ա անելու ու լավ աչոկ կարա հավաքի... ասին մի հատ քանի կարանք կեղտոտենք, ջհանդամ որ մենք էլ չենք ք.քոտվում: հաշիվը էն էր, որ 10 տարի հետո, երբ Քոչի շրջապտույտը գա, էտ արածի թափը արդեն շատ փոքր կլինի, ինչ և կլինի 5 տարի հետո իրականում  :Wink: 
Ռաֆոյի  մասով: ինքը հիմա ինչ էլ անի, էս մոմենտին, մարդկանց մի խումբ կա, դու էլ մեջը,  որ ասելու ա որ ճիշտ ա անում, քանի դեռ իներցիան լիովին չի մարել: դա կլինի շուտով... Ռաֆոն ասենք մի քիչ "կվատան", ու կթռնի որոշ ժամանակով "ԱՄՆ" , ու բոլորը կմոռանան որ ըտենց մարդ ա եղել, ոնց որ հիմա մոռացել են Գեղամյանին, կամ  Ստյոպա Դեմիրճյանին... իսկ գիտես՞ իրանք ինչ տժժացնել էին տժժացնում  :LOL:  ու քո նման ինչքան մարդ էր ասում, որ իրանք գիտեն թե ինչ են անում  :LOL: :    
դա հասարակ քաղքական տեխնալոգիաներ են, ու մի քիչ հետ նայի, կտեսնես թե էս բոլորը ոնց ա աշխատել ու իզուր էներգետիկ պիկեր մի ունենա... գարուն ա,  վիտամինների պակասի հարց կա, առողջությունը թանկ բան ա  :Smile: :

հ.գ. հա, մոռացա ասեմ, մի հատ գաստռալյոռ էլ կար, մի գլուխ միտինգներ էր անում, նախագահ էր փոխում, նախագահ էր կայնում... մեր հիշողությունը էնքան շուշուտ ա ֆորմատ լինում, որ իրա անուն դաժե շատերս չենք կարա հիշենք... ու էտ ֆորմատ անողները հիմնականում ծախու  մեդիան ա, քանի որ իրա ֆոււնկցիան ա "տվյալների պահպանումը զապռոսների ձևակորպումը"  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (11.03.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

Հիմա որ հանկարծ հրաշքով Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին ու Նապոլեոնը կենդանան որպես հայ ու  իրար հետ ձեռ-ձեռի  գան Հայաստան, ժողովուրդը դրանց  միտինգին էլ առաջին օրը կգա, հետո չի գա, կասի սրանք ուր՝ մեր տղեքն ուր~~: 
Մեզ չի հետաքրքրում, որ առաջնորդները  գործ են անում իրենց կողքի եղածներով՝ զինվորներով , համախոհներով, աշխատակիցներով, ընկերներով ու բարեկամներով: Իսկ  վերջիններս էլ առաջնորդվում են իրենց մեջ նախորոք ներդրված արժեքայինով՝ համաձայն որի մածունը սպիտակ է, թացը թաց է, չորն էլ չոր: Բայց դե մենք  էդ կատեգորիաներով չկանք, ու  չլինելով հանդերձ ինչ որ հույսեր ունենք կոնկրետ անձերից: 
  Չենք ասում, թե Ռաֆֆին չէ, ասենք Սասունցի Դավիթը,   ոնց ա  բանակ ու միլիցու դեմն առնելու՞: Բայց դիագնոզում ենք, թե թույլիկ ա: Ինչով, ինչից ելնելով, չկա հարցը: 
Ինքն էս պայմաններում,  երբ մարդկանց 99 տոկոսը  թքած ունեն իրենց ու երկրի ապագայի վրա մի ձև  տեսնում է՝ ինքը  անձամբ իր անձն է դնում խաղի մեջ որպես ռեսուրս: Ոչ մեկի մուննաթին չի ուզում մնա: Ինչ վատ բան  է  անում՞: 
Ինչ աներ, մենակ գնար սափրագլուխ տփելու՞:
Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մեկը պետք է հարցը դնի, թե ինքը ինչ կաներ: եթե Ռաֆֆիից շատ տեսնի, ապա ճշմարիտը դա առաջարկելն է: Մյուսներն էլ կկարդան այդ մասին, կգցեն կբռնեն ու կասեն, չէ, Ռաֆֆին թույլիկ ա, այ վալոդը ճիշտ բան ա ասում, իրա հետևից  գնամ: 
Դա չի արվում, բայց  քլնգոցն  աննախադեպ է: Ու սեռժ պետք էլ չի Ռաֆֆիին  սպանելու համար: Մենք ինքներս էլ հերն էլ կանիծենք, կսպանենք   էլ, կթաղենք էլ, 7 ու 40 էլ կանենք, տերտերով ու գյաթրջի արաղով: 
Էտ էլ է ելք, բայց մի քիչ դարին ու մեր վիճակին անհամապատասխան

----------

Hda (11.03.2013), Tig (11.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> հարգելի Baradi 
> մարտի 1-ը արեց Քոչի թայֆեն : ու դա արվեց Սերժի գլխին, լավ հասկանալով որ Սերժը բարեփոխումեն ա անելու ու լավ աչոկ կարա հավաքի... ասին մի հատ քանի կարանք կեղտոտենք, ջհանդամ որ մենք էլ չենք ք.քոտվում: հաշիվը էն էր, որ 10 տարի հետո, երբ Քոչի շրջապտույտը գա, էտ արածի թափը արդեն շատ փոքր կլինի, ինչ և կլինի 5 տարի հետո իրականում


 Նախ ուղղակի կապը չեմ տեսնու իմ գրածի ու քո մեջբերման մեջ :
Քո ասած Քոչի թայֆեն, որ քո ասելով -մարտի 1-ը արեց Սերժի գլխին- բացի մի- երկու մարդուց, Սերժի կողքին են, որը առնվազն անիմաստ է դարձնում այդ վերսիան: :Shok: 



> Ռաֆոյի մասով: ինքը հիմա ինչ էլ անի, էս մոմենտին, մարդկանց մի խումբ կա, դու էլ մեջը, որ ասելու ա որ ճիշտ ա անում, քանի դեռ իներցիան լիովին չի մարել:


 Հարգելի ախպեր dvgray, ես Րաֆֆիական չեմ, ես գրել եմ 


> հացադուլը, այս պահին միակ ճիշտն էր իր գործի համար :


Բայց ասեմ, որ քո գրածները կարդալով-  գնալով  զարմանալիորեն Րաֆֆին աչքիս բարձրանում է :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Fucking Déjà vu…

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց ասեմ, որ քո գրածները կարդալով-  գնալով  զարմանալիորեն Րաֆֆին աչքիս բարձրանում է


ինչի՞ համար :Think:  անհասկանալի ա: մի հատ կարաս՞ մանրամասնես: ինչ՞ կապ ունի իմ գրածը քո աչքում Ռաֆի բարձրության մակարդակի հետ :

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, բայց զգո՞ւմ եք, ինչքա՜ն ենք փոփոխության կարոտ...

----------

Mephistopheles (11.03.2013), Գալաթեա (11.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իսկ Րաֆֆին UCLA, Tufts ու Georgetown ավարտած հայ-յանկի ա. ամբիցիներով, ինքնավստահությամբ, ամերիկյան կտերով, խաղերով: Ու քանի որ իրավաբանության դոկտոր ա, էլեկտրական աթոռի մասին հաստատ լսած կլինի: Հնարավոր ա, որ տեսած էլ լինի:  
> 
> Ու իրա ելույթից կարելի ա հասկանալ, որ շուտով կամ ինչ-որ մեկին նստացնելու ա, կամ ինքն ա կամովին նստելու էտ աթոռին:


Սա մոռացար, University of California, Berkeley (1977-1978) from the Department of Political Science.

----------


## Zodiac

> ինչի՞ համար անհասկանալի ա: մի հատ կարաս՞ մանրամասնես: ինչ՞ կապ ունի իմ գրածը քո աչքում Ռաֆի բարձրության մակարդակի հետ :


  dvgray ջան, դժվարանում եմ հստակ ձևակերպել, ինտուիտիվ ա, երևի քեզ ընկալելով որպես Սերժի երկրպագու,   քո գրածները ընկալելով որպես հակասական- ասենք մեկ ասում էս, թե ալամ աշխարհում բոլորի բոլոր քայլերը լոկ պայքարի իմիտացիա է , մեկ էլ , թե , չէ, լրջով հարամ են անում և այլն նմանատիպ հակասական ոճով, ու էդ ամենից մի տեսակ քո մոտ ստացվում է, որ միայն Սերժն է պուպուշ ու մաքուր ու անկեղծ, իսկ  մնացած խաղացողները- կամ դատարկ մորթապաշտ, պոտենցիալ ծախու քամի անողներ, կամ էլ նենգ նյութապաշտ դավադիրներ, ու որ  էս ամենից Սերժը հեռու է:
Ու երբ մարդիք քեզ խնդրում են հստակություն, անհակասականություն, խոսել կոնկրետ  հիմնավորում քո հայացքների, բանավեճ ըստ էության, քո մոտ դեկլարատիվ, իրարամերժ ու հակասական հայտարարություններից այն կողմ մի տեսակ չի ստացվում, գոնե իմ ընկալմամբ :
Երևի թէ քո էդ հակասական ,հետևաբար անհամոզիչ ձևակերպումներն են մի տեսակ բացասական առումով պրոյեկտվում հարգարժան Սերժ Սարգսյանի կերպարի վրա, որին  էս պահին լիքը կիսակողմնորոշված մարդիք , ես էլ հետները,  դիտարկում ենք  Սերժ- Րաֆֆի հակամարդության կոնտեկստում, ու գոնե իմ համար դու  ,dvgray ջան,մի գուցե ակամա, նպաստում ես, որ -զարմանալիորեն Րաֆֆին աչքիս բարձրանա-, ասել է թէ, ստացվում է- ոնց որ արջի ծառայություն մատուցես նրան :
 Նորից ու նորից  խնդրում եմ , dvgray ջան, եթե կարող ես, ավելի կոնկրետացի ու հիմնավոր ներկայացրու հարգարժան Սերժ Սարգսյանի կերպարին հավանելու քո պատճառները, ու երևի չարժի նմանվել որոշ ԼՏՊ -ի վկաներին- նա միշտ ճիշտ է, կամ թե- արա, ձեզ ինչ էլ ասեմ, մեկ ա, դուք զոմբիներ եք արդեն, անհույս ա -  Էդ ոճով հաստատ չես ամրացնի հարգարժան Սերժ Սարգսյանի հեղինակությունը լիքը ՉԿՈՂՆՄՈՐՈՇՎԱԾՆԵՐԻ աջքին : 
Ոչ էլ բանավեճից ցրել- փախչելով  : 
Ինձ ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ (ու նաև, կարծում եմ լիքը ՉԿՈՂՆՄՈՐՈՇՎԱԾՆԵՐԻՆ ) հուզող մի քանի ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ հարց տվեցի քեզ, որպես Սերժ Սարգսյանին հավանողի, քո խորհրդով դրանց ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ պատասխանները երկար փնտրեցի քո գրառումներում ու չտեսա :  
Ստիպված նորից խնդրում եմ և ակնկալում հետևյալ երեք ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ հարցերի ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ պատասխաններ :
1 Ինչ ես կարծում, արդյոք իսկապես 2008թ և 2013թ ին -Սերժ Սարգսյանը իսկապես ազատ, արդար ընտրվել է ՀՀ նախագահ ? 
2 Կարող ես մի քանի կետով թվարկել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի արածներն ու ձեռքբերումները ժողովրդի համար 2008- 2013 թթ  ?
3 Կարող ես մի քանի կետով թվարկել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի չարածները, որ կարար աներ, ժողովրդի համար 2008- 2013 թթ ?

...........................
ՈՒՐԱԽ ԿԼԻՆԵԻ, եթե այս ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ հարցերին ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ պատասխանեին Սերժ Սարգսյանի այլ  համակիրներ:

----------


## Artgeo

Սերժ Սարգսյանը այսօր մեկնում է Մոսկվա

Գնում ա պապայի հետ խորհդակցելու...

----------


## Zodiac

> 15:18
> Երևի թէ քո էդ հակասական ,հետևաբար անհամոզիչ ձևակերպումներն են մի տեսակ բացասական առումով պրոյեկտվում հարգարժան Սերժ Սարգսյանի կերպարի վրա, որին  էս պահին լիքը կիսակողմնորոշված մարդիք , ես էլ հետները,  դիտարկում ենք  Սերժ- Րաֆֆի հակամարդության կոնտեկստում


Հ Գ հակամարդության կոնտեկստում փոխարեն պետք է գրեի հակադրության կոնտեկստում, լեզվի սայթակում էր, կներեք :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սերժ Սարգսյանը այսօր մեկնում է Մոսկվա
> 
> Գնում ա պապայի հետ խորհդակցելու...


Պապայի՞ թե՞ "Օ իմ տիրակալի":

----------

keyboard (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (11.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պապայի՞ թե՞ "Օ իմ տիրակալի":


թե՞ խոպան ա գնում  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> թե՞ խոպան ա գնում


Խոպան կարողա էլ չլինի, եթե Կրեմլի մաքսային միությանը չմիանա... Հույսեր, հույսեր...

----------


## Դավիթ

*Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան. Ես խոսում եմ իմ դիակի, իսկ ՀՀԿ-ականները` ուրիշների դիակների մասին*




Այսօր «Ազատության» հրապարակում լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն անդրադարձել է երեկվա իր հայտարարությանը: Հիշեցնենք, որ նա ասել էր, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը ապրիլի 9-ին նախագահի երդմնկալության արարողությանը կմասնակցի միայն իր դիակի վրայով: «Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ թույլ չեն տա, իսկ եթե այդքան է նրանց ուժը, հայրենիքի նկատմամբ սերը, քրիստոնեական արժեքը, այո, իմ դիակի վրա պիտի դա անեն»,- ասել է «Ժառանգության» առաջնորդն ու հավելել. «Ես խոսում եմ իմ մասին, իսկ մնացած գործիչները` հանրապետական կուսակցության գործիչները, կեղծ գործիչները խոսում են ուրիշների դիակների մասին` «հոկտեմբեր 27»-ի, «մարտի 1»-ի մասին, և տարբերությունը դրանում է: Հայ ժողովուրդը երբեք թույլ չի տալու, որ մեր երկիրը դիակ դառնա»: Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը նաև ասել է, որ չի ցանկանում «Ազատության» հրապարակում արցունք տեսնել, հրապարակ եկողները պիտի գան բարձր տրամադրությամբ:


Բան հասկացվե՞ց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան. Ես խոսում եմ իմ դիակի, իսկ ՀՀԿ-ականները` ուրիշների դիակների մասին*
> 
> Այսօր «Ազատության» հրապարակում լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն անդրադարձել է երեկվա իր հայտարարությանը: Հիշեցնենք, որ նա ասել էր, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը ապրիլի 9-ին նախագահի երդմնկալության արարողությանը կմասնակցի միայն իր դիակի վրայով: «Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ թույլ չեն տա, իսկ եթե այդքան է նրանց ուժը, հայրենիքի նկատմամբ սերը, քրիստոնեական արժեքը, այո, իմ դիակի վրա պիտի դա անեն»,- ասել է «Ժառանգության» առաջնորդն ու հավելել. «Ես խոսում եմ իմ մասին, իսկ մնացած գործիչները` հանրապետական կուսակցության գործիչները, կեղծ գործիչները խոսում են ուրիշների դիակների մասին` «հոկտեմբեր 27»-ի, «մարտի 1»-ի մասին, և տարբերությունը դրանում է: Հայ ժողովուրդը երբեք թույլ չի տալու, որ մեր երկիրը դիակ դառնա»: Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը նաև ասել է, որ չի ցանկանում «Ազատության» հրապարակում արցունք տեսնել, հրապարակ եկողները պիտի գան բարձր տրամադրությամբ:
> 
> 
> Բան հասկացվե՞ց:


Հա: Մարդը բերանացի ասում ա, ժողովուրդ եկեք հավաքվեք օբշի մի բան անենք, թե չէ ինձ խառակիրի եմ անելու: Էս մարդն ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ասի: Ձեռը քցում ա դաշնակներին, սրանք ոռ են խաղացնում, ԲՀԿ–ին, սրանք արդեն Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնն են վայելում, ՀԱԿ-ին, սրանք ասում են մեզանից ձեռ քաշի, սկի մենք մեզանից գլուխ չենք հանում: Ձեռը քցում ա ժողովրդին, մենք էլ ղժում ենք վրեն: Ու դու տես, Րաֆֆին վերջում խառակիրի անելու, իսկ մենք խելոք դեմքերով ասելու ենք ծրագրային դրույթները դուրներս չէր գալիս, լավ չբանակցեց, քիչ երկխոսեց, համապարփակ վերլուծական ու ազգափրկիչ ելույթով հանդես չեկավ, թիմ չուներ: Հետո էլի սիկտիրներս քաշելու ենք ամեն մեկս մեր գործերով - երևանում մի հատ փախած բանկ կամ նախարարություն, բազար, մագադան, օմըստ-տոմըսկ, լոս ...

----------

Արէա (11.03.2013), Բիձա (11.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հա: Մարդը բերանացի ասում ա, ժողովուրդ եկեք հավաքվեք օբշի մի բան անենք, թե չէ ինձ խառակիրի եմ անելու: Էս մարդն ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ասի: Ձեռը քցում ա դաշնակներին, սրանք ոռ են խաղացնում, ԲՀԿ–ին, սրանք արդեն Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնն են վայելում, ՀԱԿ-ին, սրանք ասում են մեզանից ձեռ քաշի, սկի մենք մեզանից գլուխ չենք հանում: Ձեռը քցում ա ժողովրդին, մենք էլ ղժում ենք վրեն: Ու դու տես, Րաֆֆին վերջում խառակիրի անելու, իսկ մենք խելոք դեմքերով ասելու ենք ծրագրային դրույթները դուրներս չէր գալիս, լավ չբանակցեց, քիչ երկխոսեց, համապարփակ վերլուծական ու ազգափրկիչ ելույթով հանդես չեկավ, թիմ չուներ: Հետո էլի սիկտիրներս քաշելու ենք ամեն մեկս մեր գործերով - երևանում մի հատ փախած բանկ կամ նախարարություն, բազար, մագադան, օմըստ-տոմըսկ, լոս ...


Չե դե, եթե էդքան լուրջ ձևով ասում ա, "միայն իմ դիակի վրայով", ապա էս հերթական սուտի հացադուլը բան չի տա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա: Մարդը բերանացի ասում ա, ժողովուրդ եկեք հավաքվեք օբշի մի բան անենք, թե չէ ինձ խառակիրի եմ անելու: Էս մարդն ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ասի: Ձեռը քցում ա դաշնակներին, սրանք ոռ են խաղացնում, ԲՀԿ–ին, սրանք արդեն Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնն են վայելում, ՀԱԿ-ին, սրանք ասում են մեզանից ձեռ քաշի, սկի մենք մեզանից գլուխ չենք հանում: Ձեռը քցում ա ժողովրդին, մենք էլ ղժում ենք վրեն: Ու դու տես, Րաֆֆին վերջում խառակիրի անելու, իսկ մենք խելոք դեմքերով ասելու ենք ծրագրային դրույթները դուրներս չէր գալիս, լավ չբանակցեց, քիչ երկխոսեց, համապարփակ վերլուծական ու ազգափրկիչ ելույթով հանդես չեկավ, թիմ չուներ: Հետո էլի սիկտիրներս քաշելու ենք ամեն մեկս մեր գործերով - երևանում մի հատ փախած բանկ կամ նախարարություն, բազար, մագադան, օմըստ-տոմըսկ, լոս ...


Տրիբուն ապեր… ռիլի՞… Րաֆֆին սովից մեռնի՞… մեզ ես ասում հարիֆ, բա հլա մտածի դա լինելու բան ա՞… ապեր հեսա մեծ պասը պրծնի էնի մի հատ ֆաքինգ տերտեր կգտնի, ոռը կպաչի ու ծոմից դուրս կգա, եթե դրանից առաջ շատ չսովածավավ… 

Ապեր, էս է՞ր ալտերնատիվը…

----------


## Շինարար

> Ձեռը քցում ա ժողովրդին, մենք էլ ղժում ենք վրեն: Ու դու տես, Րաֆֆին վերջում խառակիրի անելու, իսկ մենք խելոք դեմքերով ասելու ենք ծրագրային դրույթները դուրներս չէր գալիս, լավ չբանակցեց, քիչ երկխոսեց, համապարփակ վերլուծական ու ազգափրկիչ ելույթով հանդես չեկավ, թիմ չուներ: Հետո էլի սիկտիրներս քաշելու ենք ամեն մեկս մեր գործերով - երևանում մի հատ փախած բանկ կամ նախարարություն, բազար, մագադան, օմըստ-տոմըսկ, լոս ...


Տրիբուն, լավ էլի, ժողովրդին էլ բան մի ասի, ի՞նչ պիտի էլ անի ժողովուրդը: Մնացածը, եթե մի բան չի ստացվում, արդեն ժողովրդի կարողություններից վեր ա էն առումով, որ ժողովւրդն ուներ հրաշք կազմակերպիչ, ժողովուրդն ասում էր՝ կազմակերպիր ինձ, ահա ես քո առջև եմ, ամբողջովին քոնն եմ: Մարդիկ գնացինք ընտրեցին ու չգնացին չընտրեցին, մարդիկ դուս եկան միտինգ, մարդիկ փողոցում, տանը, աշխատանքի վայրում, սովորելու տեղը սրանով շնչեցին: Ու հիմա մարդիկ ուսերն են շարժում լավագույն դեպքում, թե բան չենք հասկանում, կամ էլ քո ասած ղժժում են, մարդիկ են մեղավո՞ր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չե դե, եթե էդքան լուրջ ձևով ասում ա, "միայն իմ դիակի վրայով", ապա էս հերթական սուտի հացադուլը բան չի տա:


Ապեր, էտի դուռռակ ա, դուռռռռակ… մեզ էլ դուռակի տեղ ա դնում… սերժը պտի հրաժարվի որ էդ դուռռակը սովից չմեռնի՞… ֆաք նօ՛… ուզում եք վաբշե մեռնե՞նք խնդալուց… 

ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ էլ ամոթ ա որ էս մորանին են ձենները տվել…

----------

Աթեիստ (11.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չե դե, եթե էդքան լուրջ ձևով ասում ա, "միայն իմ դիակի վրայով", ապա էս հերթական սուտի հացադուլը բան չի տա:


Ապեր, էտի դուռռակ ա, դուռռռռակ… մեզ էլ դուռակի տեղ ա դնում… սերժը պտի հրաժարվի որ էդ դուռռակը սովից չմեռնի՞… ֆաք նօ՛… ուզում եք վաբշե մեռնե՞նք խնդալուց… 

ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ էլ ամոթ ա որ էս մորանին են ձենները տվել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, լավ էլի, ժողովրդին էլ բան մի ասի, ի՞նչ պիտի էլ անի ժողովուրդը: Մնացածը, եթե մի բան չի ստացվում, արդեն ժողովրդի կարողություններից վեր ա էն առումով, որ ժողովւրդն ուներ հրաշք կազմակերպիչ, ժողովուրդն ասում էր՝ կազմակերպիր ինձ, ահա ես քո առջև եմ, ամբողջովին քոնն եմ: Մարդիկ գնացինք ընտրեցին ու չգնացին չընտրեցին, մարդիկ դուս եկան միտինգ, մարդիկ փողոցում, տանը, աշխատանքի վայրում, սովորելու տեղը սրանով շնչեցին: Ու հիմա մարդիկ ուսերն են շարժում լավագույն դեպքում, թե բան չենք հասկանում, կամ էլ քո ասած ղժժում են, մարդիկ են մեղավո՞ր:


Շին ջան, ես չեմ ասել մարդիկ մեղավոր են: Ասել եմ պռոստը էն ինչ մենք սենց թե նենց անում ենք:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ես չեմ ասել մարդիկ մեղավոր են: Ասել եմ պռոստը էն ինչ մենք սենց թե նենց անում ենք:


Դե էլ չգիտեմ, էս լիովին հիասթափված մարդկանց անունը տալիս ես, որ ինչ անես: Ախր, չգիտեմ, ուֆ լավ էլ բան չեմ ասում, քանի որ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ասեմ: Ինձ համար հեշտ ա, ես կասեմ՝ Կիրովականում եմ, չեմ կարում միտինգ գնամ, բայց ըտեղ ամեն օր հիասթափվող, իրոք մշտապես ակտիվ, մայրաքաղաքային ակտիվությամբ ակտիվ մարդկանց հիասթափությունը հասկանում եմ:

----------

keyboard (12.03.2013), Գալաթեա (11.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ուրիշ անելու բան չկա տղեք: Ի՞նչ եք ուզում էդ մարդը անի: Ինչ կարում ա, ու ինչ հնարավոր ա անում ա: Ուրիշ բան հնարավոր չի:

----------

Hda (11.03.2013), Բիձա (11.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.03.2013), Շինարար (11.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուրիշ անելու բան չկա տղեք: Ի՞նչ եք ուզում էդ մարդը անի: Ինչ կարում ա, ու ինչ հնարավոր ա անում ա: Ուրիշ բան հնարավոր չի:


Բան չեմ ասում: Հնարավոր է: Բայց ամենաշատը հենց մարդիկ սովորաբար ծիծաղալ կուզես, թե ղժժալ, դրանից անում են անհնարինության զգացումից: Բնական ռեֆլեքս ա:

----------


## Արէա

> Բան չեմ ասում: Հնարավոր է: Բայց ամենաշատը հենց մարդիկ սովորաբար ծիծաղալ կուզես, թե ղժժալ, դրանից անում են անհնարինության զգացումից: Բնական ռեֆլեքս ա:


Եսիմ: Թե հոգու հանգստություն ա, թող ղժժան: Թե չէ, չեմ կարում հասկանամ էդ ղժժալու իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի անում: Ոչ ոք: Էս մարդը մի բան անում ա: Ուզո՞ւմ եք միանաք, միացեք: Չե՞ք ուզում, ախպեր գոնե սուս մնացեք տենանք ինչ ա ստացվում էս ամեն ինչից: Թե չէ դուռակ ա, էշ ա, չգիտի ինչ անի, թաղեմ դրա բոյը, բա դրա հերը, դրա ելույթները, թրաշը ու նման ցանկացած այլ արտահայտություն իրականում համարյա համարժեք ա "մեռնեմ Սերժի բոյին" արտահայտությանը՝ նույն էֆֆեկտն ու ազդեցությունն ունի:

----------

Ներսես_AM (12.03.2013), Տրիբուն (11.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եսիմ: Թե հոգու հանգստություն ա, թող ղժժան: Թե չէ, չեմ կարում հասկանամ էդ ղժժալու իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի անում: Ոչ ոք: Էս մարդը մի բան անում ա: Ուզո՞ւմ եք միանաք, միացեք: Չե՞ք ուզում, ախպեր գոնե սուս մնացեք տենանք ինչ ա ստացվում էս ամեն ինչից: Թե չէ դուռակ ա, էշ ա, չգիտի ինչ անի, թաղեմ դրա բոյը, բա դրա հերը, դրա ելույթները, թրաշը ու նման ցանկացած այլ արտահայտություն իրականում համարյա համարժեք ա "մեռնեմ Սերժի բոյին" արտահայտությանը՝ նույն էֆֆեկտն ու ազդեցությունն ունի:


Ok, Արեա ջան, տեսնում ես` սուս ենք: Ակումբում ե՞րբ ա քաղաքականությունը էսքան պասիվ եղել էսպիսի ժամանակներում: Մարդիկ երևի նաև քո ասածը ոչ էդքան խիստ ձևով, բայց ինչ-որ չափով մտածելով լռում են: Բայց դա խոսակցության ճիշտ ձև չի: Սկզբում ֆեյսում տարածվեցին Րաֆֆու էն նկարները, թե առանց ժողովրդի ես ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել, էն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ դրա կարիքը սկի չկար, ժողովուրդը կողքին էր, թիկունքին էր, առջևում էր, հիմա էլնույն ֆեյսում այս նոր ոճի խոսակցություններն են սկսել, թե սաղ դուք արիք, որ մարդը գնաց էդ ծայրահեղ քայլին: Վերջում էլ կասեն, սաղ էս ժողովուրդն արեց, որ չհաղթեցինք, սրան ա գնում, էլի ժողովրդի վրա ա կոտրվելու, իրանցից հեռու չի, Անահիտ Բախշյանը, որ Ազգային ժողովում չընտրվեց, ասաց, որ հիասթափված ա ժողովրդից: Արեա ջան, ես սուս եմ, բայց ամեն օր մշտապես, ոչ մենակ էս ընթացքում հետևում եմ քաղաքական անցուդարձին, լրավամիջոց ասա, որ չկարդամ, սաղ հիշում եմ, ով ոնց ա մտածում, ով երբ ինչ ասաց, ուղղակի ճար չկար, հավատացինք իրանց, բայց հիմա էլ լավ ես չէ, մարդիկ, էլ չգիտեն` արդյո՞ք իրանց հավատալը ճար ա: Ու դա հավասարեցնել "մեռնեմ Սերժի բոյինին", եսիմ: Մարդուն չես կարող ստիպել չմտածել, մտածող մարդը մտածում է, ու շատ տարբեր բաներ ա մտածում:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Րաֆֆին իրան լրիվ էն մանկապարտեզի տարիքի կապրիզնի երեխու նման ա պահում: Էն որ երեխեքը պարկում են գետնին սկսում են էնքան ղժժալ մինչեւ իրանց ուզածին չհասնեն: Հիմա էս երեխեն էլ ուզում ա ամեն կերպ իրա կապրիզը առաջ տանի նախագահ դառնա :Hands Up:  

Ես էլ եմ ուզում նախագահ դառնաաաաաաամ :Yerexa:

----------


## Chuk

> համարժեք ա "մեռնեմ Սերժի բոյին" արտահայտությանը՝ նույն էֆֆեկտն ու ազդեցությունն ունի:


Եթե չես նկատել, հուշեմ. մինչև հիմա Րաֆֆին ա ամեն քայլով ու խոսքով ասում «մեռնեմ Սերժի բոյին»  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (12.03.2013), Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե չես նկատել, հուշեմ. մինչև հիմա Րաֆֆին ա ամեն քայլով ու խոսքով ասում «մեռնեմ Սերժի բոյին»


Էտ որտե՞ղ ես տենց բան նկատել, որ մենք չենք նկատել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էտ որտե՞ղ ես տենց բան նկատել, որ մենք չենք նկատել:


Արցախի ռահվիրա էլ չի ասել :LOL:  ախր էնքան ծիծաղալու էր հենց սկզբից

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, էտի դուռռակ ա, դուռռռռակ… մեզ էլ դուռակի տեղ ա դնում… սերժը պտի հրաժարվի որ էդ դուռռակը սովից չմեռնի՞… ֆաք նօ՛… ուզում եք վաբշե մեռնե՞նք խնդալուց… 
> 
> ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ էլ ամոթ ա որ էս մորանին են ձենները տվել…


Չէ ապեր, Սերժը մենակ հրաժարական ա տալիս էն դեպքում, երբ գնում ես մոտը ասում ես արի իրար հետ քո հրաժարականի մասին զրուց անենք, մի կտոր հաց ուտեն, մի-մի բաժակ էլ բան խմենք:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արցախի ռահվիրա էլ չի ասել ախր էնքան ծիծաղալու էր հենց սկզբից


 :LOL:  Դե Չուկի ասած, Սերժի բոյին մեռնեմը, լրիվ ուրիշ կոնտեքստում էր: Ինքը հստատ ուրիշ բան ի նկատի ունի, ու գիտի ինչ ի նկաի ունի, ու գիտի, որ մենք գիտենք ինչ ի նկատի ունի:  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013), Արէա (11.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Րաֆֆին իրան լրիվ էն մանկապարտեզի տարիքի կապրիզնի երեխու նման ա պահում: Էն որ երեխեքը պարկում են գետնին սկսում են էնքան ղժժալ մինչեւ իրանց ուզածին չհասնեն: Հիմա էս երեխեն էլ ուզում ա ամեն կերպ իրա կապրիզը առաջ տանի նախագահ դառնա 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ ուզում նախագահ դառնաաաաաաամ


Բարև Չամիչ, 

Ահագին ժամանակ ա հետս չես շփվել: 

Հարգանքներով, 
Տրիբուն

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.03.2013), Ձայնալար (11.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.03.2013)

----------


## voter

> Հա: Մարդը բերանացի ասում ա, ժողովուրդ եկեք հավաքվեք օբշի մի բան անենք, թե չէ ինձ խառակիրի եմ անելու: Էս մարդն ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ասի: Ձեռը քցում ա դաշնակներին, սրանք ոռ են խաղացնում, ԲՀԿ–ին, սրանք արդեն Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնն են վայելում, ՀԱԿ-ին, սրանք ասում են մեզանից ձեռ քաշի, սկի մենք մեզանից գլուխ չենք հանում: Ձեռը քցում ա ժողովրդին, մենք էլ ղժում ենք վրեն: Ու դու տես, Րաֆֆին վերջում խառակիրի անելու, իսկ մենք խելոք դեմքերով ասելու ենք ծրագրային դրույթները դուրներս չէր գալիս, լավ չբանակցեց, քիչ երկխոսեց, համապարփակ վերլուծական ու ազգափրկիչ ելույթով հանդես չեկավ, թիմ չուներ: Հետո էլի սիկտիրներս քաշելու ենք ամեն մեկս մեր գործերով - երևանում մի հատ փախած բանկ կամ նախարարություն, բազար, մագադան, օմըստ-տոմըսկ, լոս ...


Աչքիս շուտով դու էլ էս ակումբից մռութագիրք արտագաղթելու... :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ որտե՞ղ ես տենց բան նկատել, որ մենք չենք նկատել:


Իրա հրապարակային խոսքում, ձյաձ, որով ամեն կերպ կարմիր գծով տանում ա էն միտքը, որ 2008-ին ամեն դեպքում Սերժիկը նախագահ ա դառել, որ մարտի 1-ի հետ կապ չունի ու նման բաներ: Հետո մեջբերումներով էս ասածս ցույց կտամ, հիմա սահմանափակվեմ էսքանը գրելով մենակ մի բան ավելացնեմ. ուղիղ տեսքով ինքը սա չի ասել, բայց ամեն խոսքում հաշվարկած տարել ա էս մտքին:

----------

keyboard (12.03.2013), Ձայնալար (11.03.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Գալուստ Սահակյանը ներվերիս ազդում ա... Մոտավորապես նենց, ոնց ձեր ներվերին Չամիչը…
Կամ ավելի ուժեղ:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.03.2013), Տրիբուն (12.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

էսօրվա ԱՍՏՂԸ -ՐԱՖՖԻՆ_ 
ՐԱՖՖԻՆ հիմա հանգամանքների տարօրինակ զուգակցությամբ հայտնվել է քաղաքական հարթակի գագաթում, համատարած հուսահատության ու դեգրադացիայի պայմաններում, չունենալով ոչ համապատասխան ինտելեկտ, ոչ համապատասխան պլան, ոչ համապատասխան ճկունություն, ոչ համապատասխան մարդաքանակով երկիր,   ոչ համապատասխան ինֆորմացիա, ոչ համապատասխան ռեսուրս և փող ու միակ բանը, որ կարար աներ  իր պատիվը փրկելու համար- ազգին ասեց- եկեք մի բան արեք ազգովի, ես ձեզ դրոշ ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ ապեր, Սերժը մենակ հրաժարական ա տալիս էն դեպքում, երբ գնում ես մոտը ասում ես արի իրար հետ քո հրաժարականի մասին զրուց անենք, մի կտոր հաց ուտեն, մի-մի բաժակ էլ բան խմենք:


Լևոնը 1998-ից էս կողմ Սերժի հետ ոչ մի անգամ չի հանդիպել ու դու ապացույց էլ չունես որ երկխոսությունը եղել ա գործարք… մինչդեռ քո սովյալ առաջնորդը արդեն հասցրել ա սերժի հետ հանդիպի "Փարև" ասի ու հլա ամեն հանրահավաքին էլ ոռն ա պաչում թե էս ինչ լավ մարդ ա սերժը… իրա ձեռով ա սերոժի ու քոչի նկարը պառավի ձեռից առել ու կրակը հանգցրել… չես լսու՞մ ինչ ա ասում, "ես գըհարքեմ Սերժ Սաքիսյանին հեդաքիձը, ան Ղարափաղյան ռահվիրա է"… ըտենց միտինգ չկա որ էտի չասի… 

հիմա ինչ, գնանք տանք պատերն ու շուշեքը ջարդենք որ ինքը սովից չմեռնի՞…

----------

Chuk (11.03.2013), Դավիթ (11.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> իրա ձեռով ա սերոժի ու քոչի նկարը պառավի ձեռից առել ու կրակը հանգցրել… չես լսու՞մ ինչ ա ասում, "ես գըհարքեմ Սերժ Սաքիսյանին հեդաքիձը, ան Ղարափաղյան ռահվիրա է"… ըտենց միտինգ չկա որ էտի չասի…


 Կարծում եմ էդ ստիլը տակտիկա է, որ անզեն մարդկանց հեշտ չխփեն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարծում եմ էդ ստիլը *տակտիկա* է, որ անզեն մարդկանց հեշտ չխփեն...


ապեր, տակտիկա ունենում են երբ որ ծրագիր են ունենում ու ուզում են էդ ծրագիրը կյանքի կոչել ժողովրդի միջոցով… էս հավի ծրագիրը ծոմն ա… հացադուլ էլ չէ, ծոմ…

հես ա կտենաք, վերջում կպարզվի որ մեծ պասի ա նստած եղել…

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ էս ամբողջ պատմությունից ամենաշատը բացում ա, որ մարդիկ լուրջ-լուրջ ասում են, թե Րաֆֆին վերացնում ա «անձնապաշտությունը», ամեն ինչ թողնում ա ժողովրդին ու նման բաներ:

1. Ժողովրդին ընտրություն թողնելու միայն մեկ իրական քայլ է արել, հանրահավաքներից մեկում քվեարկության դնելով երկու հարց.
Հարց 1. Դիմե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ սահմանադրական դատարան: Ժողովուրդը քվեարկել է՝ չդիմել: Չնայած դրան Րաֆֆին դիմել է սահմանադրական դատարան:
Հարց 2. Ընդունե՞լ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի՝ ստվերային կառավարություն ստեղծելու, «նախարարների» նշանակումներ անելու առաջարկը: Ժողովուրդը քվեարկել է ընդունել: Րաֆֆին խոստացել է երեք օրից սկսել: Էն սկսելն է, որ սկսում է:

2. Հավատացրել է, որ ամեն ինչ լինելու է թափանցիկ: Արդյունքում Սերժ Սարգսյանի հանդիպման ընթացքից ունենք ընդամենը կռահումներ, անընդհատ նորանոր բաներ են բացահայտվում, ինքը մեղադրում է, որ Սերժը չի ուզել, ինքը բաց է ուզել: Խնդիր չկա, բայց էդ դեպքում հանդիպումից անմիջապես հետո պետք է բաց հաշվետություն տար, ոչ թե թողներ հաջորդ օրվան, հաջորդ օրն էլ մասնակի բաներ խոսեր, հետո աստիճանաբար լրագրողների ու այլոց ջանքերով նոր մանրամասներ իմանայինք, որոնց մի մասը էդպես էլ որևէ կողմից չեն հերքվել կամ հաստատվել: Կարճ ասած՝ թափանցիկության բացակայություն: Սեպարատ գնում է ԱԺ-ում քննարկում՝ արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրությունների համար (նախաձեռնողը «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցություն): Սա ժողովրդի պահանջ չէր, այլ իրենց «միտքը»: Հետո Րաֆֆին ստիպված հայտարարում է, որ այդ բանակցությունների հետ ինքը կապ չունի, որտև զռում էր, որ ժողովրդի կարծիք հաշվի առնելով չի ու էդ միֆը արագ կցնդի:

3. «Այլևս ոչ մի անուն, միայն Հայաստան» պոպուլիստական հայտարարության հետ մեկտեկ շարունակաբար տարվում է անձի ֆետիշացում: Հենց մենակ հատ-հատ սաղի ձեռքը սեղմելն այլ բան չէ, քան սեփական անձի նկատմամբ անընդհատ հավելյալ ուշադրության գրավում: Զուգահեռում ենք, որ վերջին ակցիան՝ հացադուլը, մեկ անձի ակցիա է: Ավելին, իրեն միացողներին փորձում է համոզել չանել (չէ որ սեփական անձից ուշադրությունը կշեղվի): Հացադուլը եթե կարող էր դառնալ հզոր ակցիա, օրինակ զուգահեռ ամեն օր հանրահավաքներ անելով ու շահարկված «ձնագնդի էֆեկտը» ստանալով, հաջորդ հանրահավաքը հայտարարվում է 5 օր անց: Այս ընթացքում ուշադրության կենտրոնում իհարկե պետք է լինի ոչ թե պայքարող ժողովուրդը, այլ կոնկրետ անձը:

Ընդհանրապես, դեռ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին էր ժառանգության քարոզչությունը կառուցվում անձի շուրջը, կերպարը դեպի մասիս երազող հայացքով նայող Րաֆֆին էր, դա շարունակվում է առ այսօր, ու այս ետընտրական քարոզչական շրջանում նույնպես գնում է անձի, կերպարի մարմնավորում, ոչ թե գաղափարի, ամերիկայից եկած հայրենասեր, ում վարքուբարքը տարբերվում է այստեղից, նա ձեռքով բարևում է բոլորին, ունի երկնագույն ջինսե տաբատ, մուգ գույնի սվիտեր, պապիկից ժառանգված շալ, որը ոչ մի կերպ չի հանում, սիրող որդի, որը ցույց է տալիս իր ընտանեկան կուռ կապը, ու ոչ մի քայլ հորից չի հեռանում, իբր կոմպեքսներից զուրկ մի մարդ, ով բոլորին կոչ է անում միանալ ժողովրդին, մոռանալով անձնական շահերը, բայց դրա համար ռեալ քայլեր չի անում:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հիմա ինչ, գնանք տանք պատերն ու շուշեքը ջարդենք որ ինքը սովից չմեռնի՞…


չէ, թող մեռնի

----------


## Chuk

> չէ, թող մեռնի


Ձյաձ, ի՞նչ մեռնել: Ասում ա ամսվա վերջին դուրս եմ գալիս հացադուլից: Էլ ի՞նչ մեռնել: Հո իսկականից չի՞ ինքնահրկիզվելու  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, թող մեռնի


չի մեռնի… վիզս կտրեմ թե մեռնի… 

so էթանք մի 10 հոգի սպանենք, իրար գլուխ ջարդենք որ էդ դուռռակը սաղ մնա՞… իրա ռահվիրայի գլուխը ջարդե՞մք… բա որ ասի "ինչու ռահվիրային քլուխը զարնեցիք ի բադ… ադիգա իրավադիրություն չէ… "

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ էս ամբողջ պատմությունից ամենաշատը բացում ա, որ մարդիկ լուրջ-լուրջ ասում են, թե Րաֆֆին վերացնում ա «անձնապաշտությունը», ամեն ինչ թողնում ա ժողովրդին ու նման բաներ:
> 
> 1. Ժողովրդին ընտրություն թողնելու միայն մեկ իրական քայլ է արել, հանրահավաքներից մեկում քվեարկության դնելով երկու հարց.
> Հարց 1. Դիմե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ սահմանադրական դատարան: Ժողովուրդը քվեարկել է՝ չդիմել: Չնայած դրան Րաֆֆին դիմել է սահմանադրական դատարան:
> Հարց 2. Ընդունե՞լ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի՝ ստվերային կառավարություն ստեղծելու, «նախարարների» նշանակումներ անելու առաջարկը: Ժողովուրդը քվեարկել է ընդունել: Րաֆֆին խոստացել է երեք օրից սկսել: Էն սկսելն է, որ սկսում է:
> 
> 2. Հավատացրել է, որ ամեն ինչ լինելու է թափանցիկ: Արդյունքում Սերժ Սարգսյանի հանդիպման ընթացքից ունենք ընդամենը կռահումներ, անընդհատ նորանոր բաներ են բացահայտվում, ինքը մեղադրում է, որ Սերժը չի ուզել, ինքը բաց է ուզել: Խնդիր չկա, բայց էդ դեպքում հանդիպումից անմիջապես հետո պետք է բաց հաշվետություն տար, ոչ թե թողներ հաջորդ օրվան, հաջորդ օրն էլ մասնակի բաներ խոսեր, հետո աստիճանաբար լրագրողների ու այլոց ջանքերով նոր մանրամասներ իմանայինք, որոնց մի մասը էդպես էլ որևէ կողմից չեն հերքվել կամ հաստատվել: Կարճ ասած՝ թափանցիկության բացակայություն: Սեպարատ գնում է ԱԺ-ում քննարկում՝ արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրությունների համար (նախաձեռնողը «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցություն): Սա ժողովրդի պահանջ չէր, այլ իրենց «միտքը»: Հետո Րաֆֆին ստիպված հայտարարում է, որ այդ բանակցությունների հետ ինքը կապ չունի, որտև զռում էր, որ ժողովրդի կարծիք հաշվի առնելով չի ու էդ միֆը արագ կցնդի:
> 
> 3. «Այլևս ոչ մի անուն, միայն Հայաստան» պոպուլիստական հայտարարության հետ մեկտեկ շարունակաբար տարվում է անձի ֆետիշացում: Հենց մենակ հատ-հատ սաղի ձեռքը սեղմելն այլ բան չէ, քան սեփական անձի նկատմամբ անընդհատ հավելյալ ուշադրության գրավում: Զուգահեռում ենք, որ վերջին ակցիան՝ հացադուլը, մեկ անձի ակցիա է: Ավելին, իրեն միացողներին փորձում է համոզել չանել (չէ որ սեփական անձից ուշադրությունը կշեղվի): Հացադուլը եթե կարող էր դառնալ հզոր ակցիա, օրինակ զուգահեռ ամեն օր հանրահավաքներ անելով ու շահարկված «ձնագնդի էֆեկտը» ստանալով, հաջորդ հանրահավաքը հայտարարվում է 5 օր անց: Այս ընթացքում ուշադրության կենտրոնում իհարկե պետք է լինի ոչ թե պայքարող ժողովուրդը, այլ կոնկրետ անձը:
> ...


Չուկ, երկար ես գրում… էս տեքստդ երկու բառով կարելի ա գրել… կներես մի բառով…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լևոնը 1998-ից էս կողմ Սերժի հետ ոչ մի անգամ չի հանդիպել ու դու ապացույց էլ չունես որ երկխոսությունը եղել ա գործարք… մինչդեռ քո սովյալ առաջնորդը արդեն հասցրել ա սերժի հետ հանդիպի "Փարև" ասի ու *հլա ամեն հանրահավաքին էլ ոռն ա պաչում թե էս ինչ լավ մարդ ա սերժը… իրա ձեռով ա սերոժի ու քոչի նկարը պառավի ձեռից առել ու կրակը հանգցրել… չես լսու՞մ ինչ ա ասում, "ես գըհարքեմ Սերժ Սաքիսյանին հեդաքիձը, ան Ղարափաղյան ռահվիրա է"… ըտենց միտինգ չկա որ էտի չասի… 
> 
> հիմա ինչ, գնանք տանք պատերն ու շուշեքը ջարդենք որ ինքը սովից չմեռնի՞…*


Սա՞ էր սաղ կռիվը... իրա դիրքում լինեի, Սերժի նկարը կրակից ես էլ կհանեի... գիտես խի՞, որովհետև ես Թուրքիայի դրոշն էլ կրակից կհանեմ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ ինչ-որ գեր գաղտնի ինֆրոմացիայի չեք տիրապետում ու ենթադրություններ եք կառուցում են ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա, որը ինձ էլ ա հասանելի: ՈՒստի ես էլ անցնեմ ենթադրությունների կառուցման գործին. իմ հասկանալով Րաֆֆին *օրենքի ֆանատիկ* ա. օպոնենտին քրֆելը կամ նկար վառելը նախագահի թեկնածուն, առավել ևս նախագահը որպես պատժի միջոց չի կարող կիրառել: Դեռ ավելին՝ օրենսդրությունը տվյալ մեթոդները որպես պատժի ձև չի նախատեսում նույնիսկ ամենածանր հանցագործությունների դեպքում: 

Ես սկզբից էտքան էլ լուրջ չէի մոտենում Րաֆֆիի՝ օրենք, տեր, իրավատեր շարքի ճառերին: Որովհետև Րաֆֆին էլ լավ գիտի, թե մեր ժողովուրդը «փալաքյալը փակելու եմ» տիպի ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ ճառերը ոնց ա սիրում, ու մտածում էի, որ հենց մարդկանց մասանները տեսավ, կկորցնի իրան ու սկսի ժողովդրի ականջին հաճելի հեքիաթներով կերցնել: Բայց չէ, չնայած որ թիմային կայֆավատի ա ենթարկվում, մարդը նաստիռնի շարունակում ա իրա ոճով, հալալ ա:

----------

Tig (12.03.2013), Արէա (12.03.2013), Տրիբուն (12.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Սա՞ էր սաղ կռիվը... իրա դիրքում լինեի, Սերժի նկարը կրակից ես էլ կհանեի... գիտես խի՞, որովհետև ես Թուրքիայի դրոշն էլ կրակից կհանեմ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ ինչ-որ գեր գաղտնի ինֆրոմացիայի չեք տիրապետում ու ենթադրություններ եք կառուցում են ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա, որը ինձ էլ ա հասանելի: ՈՒստի ես էլ անցնեմ ենթադրությունների կառուցման գործին. իմ հասկանալով Րաֆֆին *օրենքի ֆանատիկ* ա. օպոնենտին քրֆելը կամ նկար վառելը նախագահի թեկնածուն, առավել ևս նախագահը որպես պատժի միջոց չի կարող կիրառել: Դեռ ավելին՝ օրենսդրությունը տվյալ մեթոդները որպես պատժի ձև չի նախատեսում նույնիսկ ամենածանր հանցագործությունների դեպքում: 
> 
> Ես սկզբից էտքան էլ լուրջ չէի մոտենում Րաֆֆիի՝ օրենք, տեր, իրավատեր շարքի ճառերին: Որովհետև Րաֆֆին էլ լավ գիտի, թե մեր ժողովուրդը «փալաքյալը փակելու եմ» տիպի ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ ճառերը ոնց ա սիրում, ու մտածում էի, որ հենց մարդկանց մասանները տեսավ, կկորցնի իրան ու սկսի ժողովդրի ականջին հաճելի հեքիաթներով կերցնել: Բայց չէ, չնայած որ թիմային կայֆավատի ա ենթարկվում, մարդը նաստիռնի շարունակում ա իրա ոճով, հալալ ա:


Նկար վառելուն ես էլ եմ դեմ, էդ անցանք: Խնդիրը Սերժին ամեն կերպ բարձրացնելն ու կողքիններին չթողնելը, որ մի հատ թթու խոսք ասեն: Ասում ես իրա բնու՞յթն ա տենց: Տենց չի, հրեն Լիսկային լավ էլ քրֆում, ինչ ասես ասում ա  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (12.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Շատ տեղին է ասված*

Մամուլի խոսնակ՝ Կարեն Թումանյան




> ՐԱՖՖԻ, ՀԻՇԻՐ` ԱՅՍ ՀԱՑԱԴՈՒԼԸ ՇԱՏ ԹԱՆԿ Է ՆՍՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԵՐ ԱԶԳԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ
> 
> Կարեն Թումանյան
> 
> ՐԱՖՖԻ, ՀԻՇԻՐ` ԱՅՍ ՀԱՑԱԴՈՒԼԸ ՇԱՏ ԹԱՆԿ Է ՆՍՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԵՐ ԱԶԳԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ
> 
> Հարգելի Րաֆֆի, երբ Մոսկվա հյուրանոցի իր համարում Զորի Բալայանը իր համախոհների հետ հայտարարեց հացադուլ, ամբողջ աշխարհն իմացավ մեր ազգի վեհ գաղափարախոսության մասին, այդ քայլով հայ ազգը սկսեց բարձրաձայն խոսել միջազգային ատյաններում: ` Հիշեցում` 1990թ. հոկտեմբերի 9-29-ը Մոսկվայում հացադուլ էին հայտարարել ԽՍՀՄ հայ պատգամավորներ, ակադեմիկոս Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանը, Զորի Բալայանը, Սոս Սարգսյանը, Վաչագան Գրիգորյանն ու ԼՂ նախկին պաշտոնյա Սեմյոն Բաբայանը: Հացադուլի հիմքում ԼՂ տեղական իշխանության մարմինները վերականգնելու պահանջն էր դրված:
> 
> Հարգելի ընթերցողներ, եկեք փորձենք միասին հասկանալ, իսկ, ինչ է ուզում բարձրաձայնել ամբողջ աշխարհին հարգարժան Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը իր հացադուլով: Եվ այսպես մի քանի մտորումային հարցեր և '' եզրակացություններ''`
> ...


_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Երբ պիտի էս մանկապարտեզին վերջ տա՞ Սա մանկամտություն ա ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նկար վառելուն ես էլ եմ դեմ, էդ անցանք: Խնդիրը Սերժին ամեն կերպ բարձրացնելն ու կողքիններին չթողնելը, որ մի հատ թթու խոսք ասեն: Ասում ես իրա բնու՞յթն ա տենց: Տենց չի, հրեն Լիսկային լավ էլ քրֆում, ինչ ասես ասում ա


Դու էլ ես մազալու մարդ: Ուրեմն երկու տարի առաջ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարություն արեց, որ բարի նախագահը (ընտրված ու օրիզնատ եկածն էլ վրից) երկրում չի, ու տեղյակ չի, որ իր չար ոստիկանապետը ձեռբակալել ա մեր երիտասարդ ակտիվիստին, ու մենք գիտենք, որ հեսա Սերժը քահլան ձին հեծաց գալույա ու պատժի չար չուզողներին, որ մենք Սերժի հետ լեզու գտնենք, դու սենց դեմ չէիր: Էն որ մեկ ու կես կետի վերածված 15 կետերից ոչ մեկով Սերժի հրաժարականի ուղղակի պահանջ չկար, ու դրան քաղաքականություն ու շախմատ էիր անվանում: Էն որ կես տարի ուզում էին եկրխոսեին, ու հետո հանկարծ հիշեցին, որ պետք ա <անվերապահորեն պահանջել Սերժի հրաժարականը>, ու հետո էլ գլոխները կախ գնացին ԱԺ ընտրություններին իրանց փայն առնելու, էս էլ երևի ստրատեգիական լուրջ քայլ էր: 

Հիմա հակրած Րաֆֆին Սերժի նկարը չի թողել որ վառեն, սոված նստած ա, ու Սերժին ղարաբաղի ռահվիրայա ասել, դառել ա դուռակ, փուչի, ապահովիչ, ախք .. ու սենց բաներ ? 

Ընգեր, մենակ նրա համար, որ Րաֆֆին փաստացի մենակով ապացուցեց, որ ժողովորդի փորում դեռ շունչ կա, արդեն էտ մարդուն կարելիա հարգել:

----------

Rammstein (12.03.2013), Sagittarius (12.03.2013), Tig (12.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.03.2013), Արէա (12.03.2013), Բիձա (12.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> ապեր, տակտիկա ունենում են երբ որ ծրագիր են ունենում ու ուզում են էդ ծրագիրը կյանքի կոչել ժողովրդի միջոցով… էս հավի ծրագիրը ծոմն ա… հացադուլ էլ չէ, ծոմ…
> 
> հես ա կտենաք, վերջում կպարզվի որ մեծ պասի ա նստած եղել…


Կարծում եմ ՐԱՖՖԻՆ ունի հստակ ծրագիր, որն է- իմպրովիզի ռեժիմով սևերես դուրս չգալով- ստանալ մաքսիմում հնարավորը ըստ իրադրության :
Հնարավոր նպատակակետերն են - մաքսիմումից մինիմում
1 զանազան ճնշումներով հասնել գոնե արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների, ցանկալի է ՝ նոր նախագահական
2 զանազան ճնշումներով հասնել ազգային համերաշխության կառավարության ստեղծման
3 մինիմալ կորուստներով զադնի տալով- զանազան տեխնիկական հնարքներով ստեղծել իրենից  հալածվող բարի  հերոսի իմիջ- դրա հաշվին ստեղծել նոր հզոր կուսակցություն , գրոհելով օպոզիցիան :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա՞ էր սաղ կռիվը... իրա դիրքում լինեի, Սերժի նկարը կրակից ես էլ կհանեի... գիտես խի՞, որովհետև ես Թուրքիայի դրոշն էլ կրակից կհանեմ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ ինչ-որ գեր գաղտնի ինֆրոմացիայի չեք տիրապետում ու ենթադրություններ եք կառուցում են ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա, որը ինձ էլ ա հասանելի: ՈՒստի ես էլ անցնեմ ենթադրությունների կառուցման գործին. իմ հասկանալով Րաֆֆին *օրենքի ֆանատիկ* ա. օպոնենտին քրֆելը կամ նկար վառելը նախագահի թեկնածուն, առավել ևս նախագահը որպես պատժի միջոց չի կարող կիրառել: Դեռ ավելին՝ օրենսդրությունը տվյալ մեթոդները որպես պատժի ձև չի նախատեսում նույնիսկ ամենածանր հանցագործությունների դեպքում: 
> 
> Ես սկզբից էտքան էլ լուրջ չէի մոտենում Րաֆֆիի՝ օրենք, տեր, իրավատեր շարքի ճառերին: Որովհետև Րաֆֆին էլ լավ գիտի, թե մեր ժողովուրդը «փալաքյալը փակելու եմ» տիպի ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ ճառերը ոնց ա սիրում, ու մտածում էի, որ հենց մարդկանց մասանները տեսավ, կկորցնի իրան ու սկսի ժողովդրի ականջին հաճելի հեքիաթներով կերցնել: Բայց չէ, չնայած որ թիմային կայֆավատի ա ենթարկվում, մարդը նաստիռնի շարունակում ա իրա ոճով, հալալ ա:


ապեր, նկար կամ դրոշ վառելը իրավունք ա ու ինքը իրավունք չունի մարդու ձեռից իրա իրավունքը խլի… եթե տենց օրինապաշտ ա… իսկ եթե խախտում ա, ապա դրանով իրավապահ մարմինները պետք ա զբաղվեն… կարար միլիցա կանչեր…

Իրա թիմն էսօր պատրաստվում ա ավագանու ընտրություններին… իրանք են ասել… 

Ինչ վետաբերվում ա գաղտնի ինֆորմացիային տիրապետելուն, ապա ասեմ, երկխոսության ժամանակ էլ ոչ ոք տենց ինֆորմացիայի չէր տիրապետում, բայց դա չխանգարեց որ երկոցությունը համարվի գործարք… հենց մեկը Րաֆֆու թիմը դա արեց… ամեն ինչ արեցին որ ձախողեն… 

Իսկ ինքը նույնիսկ էսօր մի բերան Տիգրան Առաքելյանին չհիշեց… 

… դատողությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարծում եմ ՐԱՖՖԻՆ ունի հստակ ծրագիր, որն է- իմպրովիզի ռեժիմով սևերես դուրս չգալով- ստանալ մաքսիմում հնարավորը ըստ իրադրության :
> Հնարավոր նպատակակետերն են - մաքսիմումից մինիմում
> 1 զանազան ճնշումներով հասնել գոնե արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների, ցանկալի է ՝ նոր նախագահական
> 2 զանազան ճնշումներով հասնել ազգային համերաշխության կառավարության ստեղծման
> 3 մինիմալ կորուստներով զադնի տալով- զանազան տեխնիկական հնարքներով ստեղծել իրենից  հալածվող բարի  հերոսի իմիջ- դրա հաշվին ստեղծել նոր հզոր կուսակցություն , գրոհելով օպոզիցիան :


Ապեր, դու ինչի՞ ես իրա ծրագիրը ներկայացնում… թող ինքն ասի… ինքը տենց բան չի ասել… ինքը ծրագիր չունի, որովհետև հացադուլը քաղաքական գործիք չի, իսկ ծրագրերը քաղաքական գործիքներով են իրականացնում… 

Համբերի կտեսնես ինչ ա իրա ծրագիրը…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Րաֆֆին դուրներդ չի գալիս, գնացեք դուրներդ եկածին բերեք, կամ հետ բերեք, ինչ ասեմ ...  :LOL:  

Բայց ես դեռ կսպասեմ: Երևանում լինեի, սաղ միտինգերին հաստատ գնալու էի: чем черт не шутит ..

----------

Բիձա (12.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, դու ինչի՞ ես իրա ծրագիրը ներկայացնում… թող ինքն ասի… ինքը տենց բան չի ասել… ինքը ծրագիր չունի, որովհետև հացադուլը քաղաքական գործիք չի, իսկ ծրագրերը քաղաքական գործիքներով են իրականացնում… 
> 
> Համբերի կտեսնես ինչ ա իրա ծրագիրը…


շինիր թողիր դու էլ քո քաղաքական ծրագրերով էլի, այ յանկի ..... գնա ամերիկոսների գլխին կարդա էտ լեկցիաներդ, մենք տենում ես չենք հասկանում

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013), Բիձա (12.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> շինիր թողիր դու էլ քո քաղաքական ծրագրերով էլի, այ յանկի ..... գնա ամերիկոսների գլծին կարդա էտ լեկցիաներդ, մենք տենում ես չենք հասկանում


Մի հատ յանկի էր Րաֆֆիդ ա… ինձնից բեթար… ու ավելի լավա դուք իրա ավետարանչական քարոզները լսեք աստծու ու բարության մասին ու աղոթեք իրա պես…

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ յանկի էր Րաֆֆիդ ա… ինձնից բեթար… ու ավելի լավա դուք իրա ավետարանչական քարոզները լսեք աստծու ու բարության մասին ու աղոթեք իրա պես…


Ի՞նչ վատ ա .. էն ա մեր Ակումբի սատանիստ Բայ-ին հեսա դարձի ա բերելու ...  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2013), Sagittarius (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013), Արէա (12.03.2013), Դավիթ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ վատ ա .. էն ա մեր Ակումբի սատանիստ Բայ-ին հեսա դարձի ա բերելու ...


չի հասցնի ապեր, Բայ-ը սովից կմեռնի հավատում ա որ Րֆֆին սոված ա մնում… բայց չգիտի որ էն նախընտրական պեռաշկիները հելը ջեբն ա…

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Շատ տեղին է ասված*
> 
> Մամուլի խոսնակ՝ Կարեն Թումանյան
> 
> Երբ պիտի էս մանկապարտեզին վերջ տա՞ Սա մանկամտություն ա ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:


Չամիչ ջան, բարև: Հաց կերե՞լ ես էսօր: հո սոված չե՞ս:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, բարև: Հաց կերե՞լ ես էսօր: հո սոված չե՞ս:


Բարեւ Դրիփուն :Tongue:  Ես կերել եմ, իսկ դու՞ Տրիբուն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարեւ Դրիփուն Ես կերել եմ, իսկ դու՞ Տրիբուն


դրա պատասխանը սենց ա…

ջաշագեցուգ խաղաղությամբ ըզգերագուրս որ բադրաստյալ է մեղ ի դեառնե… օրհնյալ է տեր մեր Հիսուս Քրիսդոս ասդվաձ, պիզդեց…

----------

Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բարեւ Դրիփուն Ես կերել եմ, իսկ դու՞ Տրիբուն


Ամոթ, մենք էլ գիտենք դու ակումբի միակ նամուսով աղջիկն ես, պաս ես պահում ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.03.2013), Բիձա (12.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> դրա պատասխանը սենց ա…
> 
> ջաշագեցուգ խաղաղությամբ ըզգերագուրս որ բադրաստյալ է մեղ ի դեառնե… օրհնյալ է տեր մեր Հիսուս Քրիսդոս ասդվաձ, պիզդեց…


Մանավանդ վերջինը հաստատ Րաֆֆիի բառապաշարում ամենագործածելի բառն ա: 
Բարևից հետո:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մանավանդ վերջինը հաստատ Րաֆֆիի բառապաշարում ամենագործածելի բառն ա: 
> Բարևից հետո:


կներես պտի լիներ… բիզդեց…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կներես պտի լիներ… բիզդեց…


Աաաաա. հեսա վրետ բողոք եմ գրում ...արգելափակեն ակումբից, համ ես հանգստանամ համ Րաֆֆին ..  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2013), Varzor (13.03.2013), Բիձա (12.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> 1 Ինչ ես կարծում, արդյոք իսկապես 2008թ և 2013թ ին -Սերժ Սարգսյանը իսկապես ազատ, արդար ընտրվել է ՀՀ նախագահ ? 
> 2 Կարող ես մի քանի կետով թվարկել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի արածներն ու ձեռքբերումները ժողովրդի համար 2008- 2013 թթ  ?
> 3 Կարող ես մի քանի կետով թվարկել նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի չարածները, որ կարար աներ, ժողովրդի համար 2008- 2013 թթ ?


1. իմ անձնական կարծիքով ալամ  աշխարհում ոչ մեկը չի կարա ասի, որ ընտրվել ա ազատ, արդար: ազատ, արդար ընտրությունը դա ֆիկցիա է, խաբկանք: քանի որ այդպիսի բան աշխարհում չկա,  ապա չկա նաև ՀՀ -ում:
2. կարդա այս թեմայում իմ 1150-երորդ գրառումը:
3. թագավոր ախպոր չարածների մասին խոսալու համար պետք է մինիմում դու ինքտ լինես էտ թագավորի տեղում, որ հստակ ասես - սա անելու գինը սա էր, չանելունը սա... կարծեմ երկար-բարակ գրելու կարիք չի լինի, ... ասելիքս հասկացար  :Wink: :

Հ.Գ. քո էտ գրառմանդ մեջ եղած ինձ ուղված մեղադրանքներին հարկ չեմ համարում պատասխանել, քանի որ քո մոտ էլ զագացրես էլ վիրուսի պես տարածված ԿՎՆ-ական ոճը, որը ենթադրում է ընդամենը մարդուն "բզկտել", "ձեռ առնել", իսկ թե ի՞նչի համար ,դա կարրոր չէ: Կարևորը- շաբաթվա վերջում չմոռանաս մեղքերիդ թողություն ստանաս  :Smile:  մնացածը -"ունայնություն ունայնությանց"  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Դու էլ ես մազալու մարդ: Ուրեմն երկու տարի առաջ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարություն արեց, որ բարի նախագահը (ընտրված ու օրիզնատ եկածն էլ վրից) երկրում չի, ու տեղյակ չի, որ իր չար ոստիկանապետը ձեռբակալել ա մեր երիտասարդ ակտիվիստին, ու մենք գիտենք, որ հեսա Սերժը քահլան ձին հեծաց գալույա ու պատժի չար չուզողներին, որ մենք Սերժի հետ լեզու գտնենք, դու սենց դեմ չէիր: Էն որ մեկ ու կես կետի վերածված 15 կետերից ոչ մեկով Սերժի հրաժարականի ուղղակի պահանջ չկար, ու դրան քաղաքականություն ու շախմատ էիր անվանում: Էն որ կես տարի ուզում էին եկրխոսեին, ու հետո հանկարծ հիշեցին, որ պետք ա <անվերապահորեն պահանջել Սերժի հրաժարականը>, ու հետո էլ գլոխները կախ գնացին ԱԺ ընտրություններին իրանց փայն առնելու, էս էլ երևի ստրատեգիական լուրջ քայլ էր: 
> 
> Հիմա հակրած Րաֆֆին Սերժի նկարը չի թողել որ վառեն, սոված նստած ա, ու Սերժին ղարաբաղի ռահվիրայա ասել, դառել ա դուռակ, փուչի, ապահովիչ, ախք .. ու սենց բաներ ? 
> 
> Ընգեր, մենակ նրա համար, որ Րաֆֆին փաստացի մենակով ապացուցեց, որ ժողովորդի փորում դեռ շունչ կա, արդեն էտ մարդուն կարելիա հարգել:


Դու քանի երգ գիտես, ՀԱԿ-ի մասին ա: Ախպեր, ուշքի արի, արթնացի, զզցրիր արդեն, հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը չի, Րաֆֆին ա, դրա համար Րաֆֆու մասին եմ խոսում:

ՀԱԿ-ը երբեք չի ասել, որ Սերժը նախագահ ա: Միշտ հայտարարել ա, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, ուրիշ հարց, որ ասել ա, իրողությունը սենց ա, հետը բանակցենք: Հերիք ա ամեն խոսքիս վրա ՀԱԿ-ի վրա շուռ տաս, ասելիք ունես կոնկրետ ասածներիս մասին, խոսա, եթե չէ, ձենդ կտրի նստի էլի, անպայման չի ամեն բանի վրա ՀԱԿ-ին հիշել: Զզվցրիր իսկականից  :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, բարև: Հաց կերե՞լ ես էսօր: հո սոված չե՞ս:


Տրիբուն ջան, արդեն 9 ամիս ա պաս եմ պահում, կենդանական ծագում ունեցող ոչինչ չեմ ուտում :Wink: 

Ես էլ եմ ուզում նախագահ դառնաաաաամ :Yerexa:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> ԴԸնգեր, մենակ նրա համար, որ Րաֆֆին փաստացի մենակով ապացուցեց, որ ժողովորդի փորում դեռ շունչ կա, արդեն էտ մարդուն կարելիա հարգել:


Հիմա էս մտքի մասին:
Սա իրականում էդպես չի:

Մի հատ ցուցակ ընտրություններին մասնակցության ու քվեների մասին.


«Հաղթող» թեկնածուի ձայներ
Մյուս թեկնածուների ձայներ, անվավերներ
Ընդամենը

1996
646.888
686.316
1.333.204

1998 I փուլ
550.000
855.109
1.405.109

1998 II փուլ
850.000
717.702
1.567.702

2003 I փուլ
700.808
731.575
1.432.383

2003 II փուլ
1.044.424
504.146
1.595.702

2008
862.369
808.658
1.671.027

2013
861.378
660.553
1.521.931



Էս ցուցակից երևում ա, որ ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների (իրականի մասին չեմ խոսում, բնականաբ, իրականի պատկերը տարբերվում ա) էս ընտրություններին ոչ իշխանական թեկնածուին ձեն տվածներն եղել են ամենաքիչը քան երբևէ, չհաշված 2003 թ.-ի ընտրությունների երկրորդ փուլը: Ավելին, ասենք անցած ընտրություններին ոչ հաղթող թեկնածուին ձայն տվել ա 148105-ով ավելի քիչ մարդ, էն դեպքում, որը մոտավորապես նույնքան ա, ինչքան մասնակցության պակասողների թիվը: Մինչդեռ հիմնական քվեարկության գնացող մասսան հիմա էլ էր գնում ու թեկուզ անվավեր սարքում: 

Բայց թվերի մոտավոր կարգը նույնն ա, այսինքն տեսնում ենք, որ առնվազն էդքան ձեն միշտ ոչ իշխանական ա ու էդքանը լինում ա պահել: Սա բեկում չի, որ ասենք, որ Րաֆֆին կարողացավ ոտի հանել:

Ժողովուրդը, իհարկե, ոտքի կանգնեց: Ընդհանրապես բոլոր ընտրություններից հետո ա ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնել, անկախ ֆավորիտ թեկնածուի ով լինելուց: Ու դա ոչ թե Րաֆֆու շնորհքն ա, այլ ես էս ժողովրդի ցավը տանեմ: Հաջորդ քայլը արդեն ֆավորիտ թեկնածուինն ա, ինչ կկարողանա ինքն անել: Րաֆֆին, արդեն փաստ ա, որ կարողացավ էդ ժողովրդին ցրել տուն ընդամենը երկու շաբաթում: Էսօր արդեն իրա հանրահավաքների մասնակիցների քանակը  խղճուկ ա: Ու սա չի խոսում ժողովրդի ոչ կանգուն լինելու մասին, այլ խոսում ա նրա մասին, որ հույս չի կապում Րաֆֆու հետ, սա մսխեց ձեները:

Հիմա մի քիչ նահանջեմ. հացադուլով սկսած գործընթացը ճիշտ շարունակելու դեպքում կա փոքր հավանականություն, որ էլի հետ կհավաքվի ժողովուրդը: Բայց առայժմ գործընթացը դրան չեմ տեսնում որ գնա, որտև Րաֆֆին մի հոգու ներկայացում ա խաղում: Եթե գնաց՝ իրա ցավը տանեմ: Խոսքերս էլ հետ կվերցնեմ, իսկ քանի դեռ գործընթացը ինքը տանում ա նրան, որ ժողովրդի դերը պակասի, հա քրֆելու եմ իրան:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, արդեն 9 ամիս ա պաս եմ պահում, կենդանական ծագում ունեցող ոչինչ չեմ ուտում
> 
> Ես էլ եմ ուզում նախագահ դառնաաաաամ


Չամիչ ջան, 9 ամիս հղի են լինում, պաս չեն պահում: Մի հատ ստուգվի ջանս:

----------

murmushka (12.03.2013), Rammstein (12.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013), Սերխիո (12.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, 9 ամիս հղի են լինում, պաս չեն պահում: Մի հատ ստուգվի ջանս:


Լսի բայց ինչ խելոք ես, աչքիս սրանից հետո սկսեմ կարդալ քո երկար բարակ ճառերը:  :Think:  արդեն պատկերացնում եմ թե ինչ խորը իդեաներով ա քո միտքը հղի

Ախր գոնե մեկ մեկ խելոք բաներ գրեք, որ իմանանք Րաֆֆու կողմնակիցների մեջ էլ կան խելոք մարդիկ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լսի բայց ինչ խելոք ես, աչքիս սրանից հետո սկսեմ կարդալ քո երկար բարակ ճառերը:  արդեն պատկերացնում եմ թե ինչ խորը իդեաներով ա քո միտքը հղի
> 
> Ախր գոնե մեկ մեկ խելոք բաներ գրեք, որ իմանանք Րաֆֆու կողմնակիցների մեջ էլ կան խելոք մարդիկ


Չամիչ, եթե ստեղ մի հոգի կա, որը խելոք բաներ չի գրում, էդ դու ես  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, եթե ստեղ մի հոգի կա, որը խելոք բաներ չի գրում, էդ դու ես



Եւ դու ամեն անգամ հատուկ մտնում ես, հատկապես էտ ոչ խելոք բաները կարդալու :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Եւ դու ամեն անգամ հատուկ մտնում ես, հատկապես էտ ոչ խելոք բաները կարդալու


Չամիչ ջան, դե եթե ինքը մի հոգու ոչ խելոք բաներն ա մտնում կարդա, դու մի հազար հոգու ոչ խելոք բաներն ես մտնում կարդալու, եթե իսկապես կարծում ես, որ էստեղ գրող Րաֆֆիի «համախոհները» (չակերտների մեջ, որտև էնքան էլ նենց չի, որ Րաֆֆիի համախոհն են, ավելի շուտ ուղղակի ակտիվ քաղաքացիներ են, ովքեր էս պահին քիչ թե շատ գործ անող Րաֆֆուն են համարում ու աջակցում) էդպես էլ խելոք բաներ չեն գրում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.03.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում։ Դե ֆակտո նախագահը ամբողջ ազգին իգնոր արած ման ա գալիս, իսկ դուք մի հատ Չամիչ չեք կարողանում իգնոր անել...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, դե եթե ինքը մի հոգու ոչ խելոք բաներն ա մտնում կարդա, դու մի հազար հոգու ոչ խելոք բաներն ես մտնում կարդալու, եթե իսկապես կարծում ես, որ էստեղ գրող Րաֆֆիի «համախոհները» (չակերտների մեջ, որտև էնքան էլ նենց չի, որ Րաֆֆիի համախոհն են, ավելի շուտ ուղղակի ակտիվ քաղաքացիներ են, ովքեր էս պահին քիչ թե շատ գործ անող Րաֆֆուն են համարում ու աջակցում) էդպես էլ խելոք բաներ չեն գրում:


Չուկ ջան, ես գիտեմ, որ դու ինձ խելոք չես համարում, քո վերաբերմունքը իմ հանդեպ փոխադարձ ա :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես գիտեմ, որ դու ինձ խելոք չես համարում, քո վերաբերմունքը իմ հանդեպ փոխադարձ ա


Ով ասե՞ց, որ խելոք չեմ համարում  :Smile: 
Էս դեպքում ընդամենն ասում էի, որ էդ գրածդ, որ Րաֆֆիի կողմնակիցներից խելոք բան չես լսել, բլթ էր: Ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Չուկ ջան, կուզեի, որ որպես ակումբի տեր ավելի իմաստուն գտնվեիր, եվ քո ակումբի անդամներին չորակեիր, որպես ոչ խելոք եւ խելոք, այսինքն անկախ ամեն ինչից մնաիր չեզոք, քեզ հարիր դիրքերում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կուզեի, որ որպես ակումբի տեր ավելի իմաստուն գտնվեիր, եվ քո ակումբի անդամներին չորակեիր, որպես ոչ խելոք եւ խելոք, այսինքն անկախ ամեն ինչից մնաիր չեզոք, քեզ հարիր դիրքերում:


Քեզ կարելի՞ ա, ինձ չէ՞, որտև ես ակումբի տերն եմ, իսկ դու ուղղակի գրանցված մասնակից  :Jpit: 

Ամեն դեպքում մի անգամ էլ. ես խելոք ու անխելքի չեմ բաժանել, ի տարբերություն քեզ, կոնկրետ գրածդ որակել եմ ԲԼԹ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013), Չամիչ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ով ասե՞ց, որ խելոք չեմ համարում 
> Էս դեպքում ընդամենն ասում էի, որ էդ գրածդ, որ Րաֆֆիի կողմնակիցներից խելոք բան չես լսել, բլթ էր: Ուրիշ ոչինչ:


Սա դու ես գրել :Smile: 




> Չամիչ ջան, *դե եթե ինքը մի հոգու ոչ խելոք բաներն ա մտնում կարդա*, դու մի հազար հոգու ոչ խելոք բաներն ես մտնում կարդալու


Ինքը գրեց, որ ես խելոք չեմ, դու էլ շարունակեցիր էտ միտքը :Hands Up:   Լավ ինչ որայա, :Smile:  ամեն դեպքում չեզոքություն պահելը քո պարագայում կարծում եմ ճիշտ ա: 

Նա զլո ասեցի որ դու խելոք չես :Blush:  նա սամոմ դելե էտ ըտենց չի

----------


## Chuk

> Ինքը գրեց, որ ես խելոք չեմ, դու էլ շարունակեցիր էտ միտքը  Լավ ինչ որայա, ամեն դեպքում չեզոքություն պահելը քո պարագայում կարծում եմ ճիշտ ա:


Չամիչ ջան, դու լիքը մարդկանց, էս թեմայում գրառում անողների մեծ մասին ասեցիր, Բյուրն էլ հակադարձեց: Իմ մեջբերածում պակասում ա «իր կարծիքով»-ը, ոչ թե համաձայնվել եմ  :Smile:  Սա էլ շոպլիկություն կամ նման բան չի, ոչ թե ակումբի ադմին լինելու պատճառով, այլ ուղղակի դեմ եմ խելոք ու ոչ խելոք տարանջատմանը: Բայց դե որ քո էս ներքաղաքական զարգացումների թեմայով քո գրառումներին լուրջ չեմ վերաբերում՝ կխոստովանեմ:

----------

John (12.03.2013), murmushka (12.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու քանի երգ գիտես, ՀԱԿ-ի մասին ա: Ախպեր, ուշքի արի, արթնացի, զզցրիր արդեն, հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը չի, Րաֆֆին ա, դրա համար Րաֆֆու մասին եմ խոսում:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը երբեք չի ասել, որ Սերժը նախագահ ա: Միշտ հայտարարել ա, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, ուրիշ հարց, որ ասել ա, իրողությունը սենց ա, հետը բանակցենք: Հերիք ա ամեն խոսքիս վրա ՀԱԿ-ի վրա շուռ տաս, ասելիք ունես կոնկրետ ասածներիս մասին, խոսա, եթե չէ, ձենդ կտրի նստի էլի, անպայման չի ամեն բանի վրա ՀԱԿ-ին հիշել: Զզվցրիր իսկականից


Մինչև կյանքիս վերջը, ինչքան կարամ ՀԱԿ-ի քրֆելու եմ .... հենց Հ տառով բան եմ կարդում (oրինակ Րաֆֆի *Հ*ովհհաննիսյան), ՀԱԿ-ին եմ հիշում ու բացի քֆուրից ուրիշ բան մտքովս չի անցնում  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013), Բիձա (12.03.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մինչև կյանքիս վերջը, ինչքան կարամ ՀԱԿ-ի քրֆելու եմ .... հենց Հ տառով բան եմ կարդում (oրինակ Րաֆֆի *Հ*ովհհաննիսյան), ՀԱԿ-ին եմ հիշում ու բացի քֆուրից ուրիշ բան մտքովս չի անցնում


Տրիբուն, դու անցի դասական ուղղագրության էլի` Րաֆֆի Յովհաննիսեան:  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013), Տրիբուն (12.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա էս մտքի մասին:
> Սա իրականում էդպես չի:
> 
> Մի հատ ցուցակ ընտրություններին մասնակցության ու քվեների մասին.
> 
> 
> «Հաղթող» թեկնածուի ձայներ
> Մյուս թեկնածուների ձայներ, անվավերներ
> Ընդամենը
> ...


Չուկ, Մուկուչյանը դեմդ գլուխը պատին ա տվել: Սերժի գլուխը մի կապեկի խելք լիներ, դու մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը ԿԸՀ նախագահ կաշխատեիր  :LOL:  Էս ի՞նչ մի հատ մանիպուլյացիաներ ես անում թվերով:  :LOL: 

Նախ, դու լավ գիտես, թե ինչքան անճշտություն կա ԿԸՀ թվերի բոլոր տարիների համար: Վիճակագրական սխալը երևի 98% ա:  :LOL: 

Երկրորդ, սաղ տարիներին ընդդիամդիր բոլոր թեկնածուների ստացած թվերն ուզում ես համեմատես մի հատ խեղճ ու կրակ Րաֆիի թվերի հետ, լավ իմանալով որ կանխավ էս ընտրություններին, որպես այդպիսին, սուր ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներ չկային էլ: Բայց էս սաղ էական չի, մաթեմատիկոս ջան, խնդրում եմ թվերով զահլես չտանել: Հայաստանում ընտրական թվերից խոսալը նույն բանն ա, ինչ որ խաշ ուտելուց հոթդոգից խոսանք: 

Բեկումին պետք ա նայել ոչ թե թվերով, այլ էն իրավիճակով, որ կար ընտրություններից առաջ, ու եղավ ընտրություններից հետո: Ընտրություններից առաջ խորագույն ապատիա էր, ընտրություններից հետո՝ որոշակի զարթոնք ու ակտիվություն: Ու հաշվի առ մի բան, որ եթե նույնիսկ Րաֆֆիին գնացել ա ողջ բողոքավոր ընտրազանգվածի ձայները, ապա ընտրություններից հետո էտ բողոքավոր զանգվածի «փաստացի տերերը», խոսքի ՀԱԿ, Դաշնակներ, մի քիչ էլ ԲՀԿ ասենք, Րաֆֆիին փաստացի թողել են մենակ, ու բացարձակապես ոչ մի կոնկրետ քայլ չեն արել, բացի արդեն սովորական հավայի հայտարարություններից «մենք ժողովրդի կողքին ենք, սիրում ենք, հարգում ենք, երգում-պարում ենք, օրակարգում ենք, համատեղում ենք .... »: 

Դու գիտես, ես չեմ հասկանու՞մ, որ Րաֆֆին մենկով պոտենցիալ չունի: Ու ի՞նչ են ուզում անել մնացած քաղաքական ուժերը: Րաֆֆիին թողնում են մենակ, որ մենակով ապացուցի որ ինքը պոտենցիալ չունի՞: Ի՞նչ են շահում դրանից: Էն որ մի հատ ընդդիմադիր է՞լ են չեզոքացնում: Սրան ի՞նչ անուն դնենք, եսամոլությու՞ն, անտարբերությու՞ն, թքած ունենա՞լ, սեփական անձերից բացի ուրիշ բան չտեսնե՞լ: Կարելի ա հազար ու մի ձևի Րաֆֆիի ամեն արածին կպնել ու դուռակություն անվանել, գիտես խելքս իմս չի դրա համար: Բայց մեկը ես, Րաֆիի հայրենասիորության, ու որևէ բան իրոք փոխելու անկեղծության վրա ոչ մի գրամ կասկածելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: 

Հիմա, եթե գլխավոր նպատակը իրոք երկրում որևէ բան փոխելն ա, ապա, ոնց որ դու ես հազար անգամ ասել, անձերը կապ չունեն: Եթե մեր «ընդդիամդիրների» մեջ գոնե մի գրամ, կես գրամ մարդկություն ա մնացել, պետք ա ուժերի գերլարումով ու բոլոր ամբիցիաները մի կողմ դրած մի բան ասեն «Մենք՝, Ժառանգությունս, ՀԱԿս, դաշնակներս, հանրապետությունս, սարդարապատս, ազատ դեմոկրատներս .. ու մնացած զիբիլներս, հայտարարում ենք համատեղ համապետական հանրահավաք: Ժողովուրդ, եկեք ու կտեսնենք ինչ ենք անում»: Ու դու կտենաս էտ անգամ հանրահավաքի չափն ու ձևը: 

Իսկ ինչի՞ չեն անում, Չուկ: Շատ պարզ, ապեր: Քանի որ ՀՀԿ-ին քցելը դժվար ու վտանգավոր գործ ա, սրանք սաղ կպած են մենակ իրար քցելուն, քանի որ իրար չեզոքացնելով ավելացնում են իրենց պոտենցիալ փայբաժինը՝ արդեն ֆիքսված քվոտայի մեջ: Տեղի ա ունենում էն ինչ տեղի ունեցավ ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ - փաստացի ընդդիմադիրներն իրար էնքան կերան, որ ԱԺ-ում իտոգում ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն ա, ԲՀԿ-ն երկրորդն ա, տակի մնացած թուլափայը երկու ընդդիմադիրի՝ Ժառանգության ու դաշնակների փոխարեն, բաժանված ա երեք ընդդիմադիրի մեջ՝ Ժառանգություն, ՀԱԿ, դաշնակներ:  Դու ջոգու՞մ ես, որ սրանք արդեն ՀՀԿ-ի քվոտաները ընդունում են for granted, ու բազար են անում մնացած քվոտայի մեջ իրանց տեղն ավելացնելու համար: Ու կարծում եմ, որ ԱԺ վերջին ընտրությունները ու նախագահականին չմասնակցելը դրա այնքան վառ ապացույցն են, որ նույնիսկ երկար-բարակ քննարելու իմաստ էլ չկա:   

Հիմա, ապեր, Րաֆֆիին ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ մեղադրում. անում ա էն, ինչը ինքը կարում ա անի, բայց անում ա անկեղծ: Չեմ բացառում, որ Րաֆֆին էլ ունի հիվանդ ամբիցիներ ու ստացած կես միլիոն ձայնը համարում ա բացառապես իրանը, ու կարծում ա, որ սաղ պիտի գնան իր ոտքը, ու ինքը գնալու տեղ չունի: Բայց սրանք սաղ սուբյեկտիվ ենթադրություններ են: Օվյեկտիվորեն իրավիճակը բնութագրվում ա կոնկրետ քայլերով: Իսկ իմ համար կա մի կոնկրետ քայլ, որը կապացուցի, որ ընդդիմություն կոչվածի մեջ կա ցանկություն ու մարդկություն: Ոնց որ մի անգամ ասել եմ մի քանի ամիս աառաջ (երբ համբալները նախագահականից առաջ էին համատեղ օրակարգ ձևավորում курам на смех), դա համատեղ հանրահավաքի կոչով հանդես գալն ա: 

Եթե սա տեղի չի ունենում, ապա, մեր մեջ ասած, իմ համար մեկ ա, անունը Րաֆֆի կլինի, Լևոն կլինի, պողոս-պեդրոս կլինի, սև ջհանդամուգյոռ կլինի, ես իրավունք ունեմ ենթադրելու, որ ընդդիմություն կոչվածի իրական նպատակները ոչ մի աղերս չունեն ժողովրդի նպատակների հետ: Սաղ հայտարարությունները, կույսի դեմքով ձևեր թափելը, համատեղ օրակարգերը, հարցազրույցները իմ համար կոպեկի արժեք չունեն:

----------

Tig (12.03.2013), Varzor (13.03.2013), Արէա (12.03.2013), Բիձա (12.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, Մուկուչյանը դեմդ գլուխը պատին ա տվել: Սերժի գլուխը մի կապեկի խելք լիներ, դու մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը ԿԸՀ նախագահ կաշխատեիր  Էս ի՞նչ մի հատ մանիպուլյացիաներ ես անում թվերով: 
> 
> Նախ, դու լավ գիտես, թե ինչքան անճշտություն կա ԿԸՀ թվերի բոլոր տարիների համար: Վիճակագրական սխալը երևի 98% ա: 
> 
> Երկրորդ, սաղ տարիներին ընդդիամդիր բոլոր թեկնածուների ստացած թվերն ուզում ես համեմատես մի հատ խեղճ ու կրակ Րաֆիի թվերի հետ, լավ իմանալով որ կանխավ էս ընտրություններին, որպես այդպիսին, սուր ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներ չկային էլ: Բայց էս սաղ էական չի, մաթեմատիկոս ջան, խնդրում եմ թվերով զահլես չտանել: Հայաստանում ընտրական թվերից խոսալը նույն բանն ա, ինչ որ խաշ ուտելուց հոթդոգից խոսանք:


Գնել ջան, արի կլինի առանց իրար կպնելու՞, լավ: Ես դիտմամբ նախորդ գրառումս շատ սուր գրեցի, որ տեսնես, որ պետք եկած տեղը ես էլ կանցնեմ անձնականին ու չար ու թաց չեմ նայի, մտքիս եկածը կասեմ: Բայց ստեղ քննարկում ենք ոչ թե իրար, այլ իրավիճակը: Ուրեմն ինձ Մուկուչյանի կամ ուրիշի հետ համեմատելուց զերծ մնա, թե չէ եթե հերթը հասնի հակադարձելուն, հավատա, կգտնեմ թե քեզ ում հետ համեմատեմ:

Սա որպես «բարևի մեջ նախաբան», Րաֆֆիից եմ սովորել՝ իրար հարգելով լինենք նաև էս քննարկման մեջ:

Հիմա գանք թվերին: Ես իմ գրառման մեջ հստակ գրել էի. *ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների (իրականի մասին չեմ խոսում, բնականաբ, իրականի պատկերը տարբերվում ա)*: 

Էն, որ ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքները չեն համապատասխանում իրական պատկերին, բոլորս գիտենք, ու բնականաբար ես մանիպուլյացիա չէի անի պաշտոնական տվյալներով: Դրա համար մի հատ էլ մեկնաբանեմ, թե ինչի եմ էդ արդյունքներով խոսել: Դու գրել էիր, որ Րաֆֆին մենակով ապացուցեց, որ ժողովրդի փորում դեռ շունչ կա: Իմ առարկությունը քո էդ մտքին ա վերաբերում, որտև ես էս պահին ճիշտ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, որ ժողովուրդն ուզում ա ապացուցի, որ իր փորում շունչ կա, Րաֆֆին էդ պրոցեսը քնացնում ա: Էստեղ հետագա որոշ բաներից խուսափելու համար ասեմ, որ հա, ընդունում եմ, որ իսկապես մինչ ընտրությունները քնած վիճակ էր, հիշում եմ քո մեկնաբանությունը, թե ինչի ենք եկել էդ քնած վիճակին ու էս պահին դրան չեմ անդրադառնում, չեմ առարկում, բան չեմ անում, որովհետև խոսում ենք առկա վիճակից:

Քո տեսակետը, որ Րաֆֆին ապացուցե, երկու բանով կարող ա հիմնավորվի.
1. նախընտրական քարոզչության ժամանակ կարողացավ ոգևորություն արթնացնել,
2. հետընտրական շրջանում կարողացավ մարդկանց ոտի հանել:

Իմ գրառումը էս երկու կետերին էլ անդրադառնում էր: 

Իմ հիմնական ասելիքը նախընտրականի մասին սա էր. հետաքրքրությունը ընտրությունների նկատմամբ, մասնակցությունը մոտավորապես նույն կարգի է եղել, ինչ նախորդ ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Մենք գիտենք, որ բոլոր ընտրություններում

ա) ներկայացվել է ընդհանուր մասնակիցների շատ ավելի մեծ թիվ, քան եղել է իրականում,
բ) ընտրողների զգալի հատված եկել է ընտրելու պարտադրանքով, քվեարկել է նրա համար (իշխանության թեկնածուի), ում իրեն հրահանգել են (փողի դիմաց, կամ մեկ այլ պատճարով)
գ) հաշվարկի ժամանակ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուների քվեների մի ինչ-որ մաս դարձվել է անվավեր, ինչ-որ մաս դրվել է իշխանական թեկնածուի տրցակին:

Ուրեմն նախ նկատեմ, որ իմ աղյուսակում բերել էի մի կողմից իշխանական թեկնածուի առջև նկարված վերջնական «մաքուր» թիվը, մյուս կողմից մնացած բոլոր քվեաթերթիկները, այդ թվում՝ անվավերները: Այսինքն նաև նրանք, ովքեր քվեարկել են ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուի օգտին, իսկ թուղթը դրվել է անվավերների մեջ:

Էսպիսով իմ գրած թվերից մեզ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրում է, թե քանի քվեաթերթիկ է դրվել իշխանության թեկնածուի տրցակի վրա, բայց եղել է ընտրած ընդդիմադիրին: Որտև այ էն N թվով մարդիկ, ովքեր գնացել են ընտրության ու ընտրել են  ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուի կամ անվավեր են սարքել, դա ա ցուցիչը, թե ինչքանով ա իիշխանությունից զզված ժողովրդի համար հետաքրքիր եղել ընտրությունը: Ենթադրենք 20% քվեաթերթիկ էդպես կորել է, այսինքն էս անգամ 660.553 քաղաքացու փոխարեն, ովքեր «թքել են իշխանության երեսին» եղել է 792.663 քաղաքացի: Բայց հավատա, իհարկե ապացուցել չեմ կարող, բայց եթե հիմա է 20% քվեաթերթիկ էդ ճակատագրին արժանացել, ապա մոտ նույն կարգին էլ արժանացած կլինի նախորդ անգամ:

Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ իմ իրական պատկերացրածը, ապա ես պատկերացնում եմ, որ ընտրություններին մասնակիցների իրական թիվը եղել է 1.521.931-ի փոխարեն մոտավորապես 1.200.000,  իսկ իշխանության ձեները մոտավորապես դրանից հանած էն ասածս 792.663-ը, այսինքն մոտ 410.000 (դրանց մեջ բանակը, փողով ընտրածները և այլն) ու աներկբա է, որ իշխանական թեկնածուն պարտվել է: Սա թվերի մասին կարծիքս:

Բայց դրանից էն կողմ, մեկ ա տեսնում ենք, որ իշխանությունից դժգոհ քաղաքացիների քանակը մոտ նույնն է, ինչ բոլոր նախորդ ընտրություններին, իսկ իրականում ավելի քիչ (սրա պատճառների մեջ էլ կարող ենք ասել, որ կան թե՛ արտագաղթը, թե ինչ-որ քանակի՝ ընտրությունները գիտակցված բոյկոտողները): Թվի նույն կարգ լինելը ցույց ա տալիս ընդամենը մի բան, նախընտրական շրջանում որևէ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու չկարողացավ ավելի մեծ քանակով մարդկանց հետաքրքրի, այդ թվում Րաֆֆին: Սա մասնակցության մշտական թիվն ա՝ մոտավորապես: Չլիներ Րաֆֆին, էլի էսքան մարդ լինելու էր:

Էսքանով ես ձևակերպածս առաջին կետը համարում եմ փակված:




Հիմա տեսնենք, երկրորդ փուլում, ետընտրական շրջանում Րաֆֆի՞ն էր ցույց տվողը, որ ժողովրդի փորում շունչ կա:
Չէ՛, ու մեկ անգամ էլ չէ:
Ժողովուրդը տեսնում է նորից կեղծված ընտրություններ, նորից իր իրավունքի ոտնահարում ու ուտքի է կանգնում:
Ընդհանրապես բոլոր նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնել է, որովհետև ունի որոշակի հետաքրքրություն, հատուկ վերաբերմունք հենց հատկապես նախագահական ընտրությունների նկատմամբ: Ընտրությունների հաջորդ պահից ժողովուրդը սկսում է սպասել ազդակի, որ գնա իր բողոքն արտահայտելու: Ցանկացած հաջորոդող միջոցառում, որպես կանոն հանրհավաք, ինքն անմիջապես ընդունում է ի գիտություն ու գնում մասնակցելու:

Ես վստահ եմ, որ բոլոր նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո էլ ժողովրդի ոտի կանգնելու ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ալիքը ոչ թե թեկնածուի շնորհքն է, այլ իր ներքին պոռթկումն արտահայտելու համար ինքնաբուխ է ստացվում: Այդ թվում նույն 2008-ին, հիշեցնեմ որ էդ ժամանակ առաջին շարքերում անգամ անմիջապես հայտնվեցին նույնիսկ մոլի հակալևոնականներ, ու հետևաբար դա չէր կարող Լևոնի շնորհքը լինել: Հիմա էլ առաջին շարքերում հայտնվեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր ընտրություններից մեկ օր առաջ Րաֆֆիին ծաղրում էին, ուրեմն սա էլ Րաֆֆիի շնորհքը չէր:

Ընդդիմադիր ֆավորիտ թեկնածուի շնորհքը, հունարը պետք է լինի հետո էդ ժողովրդին «կառավարելը», այդ ալիքը այլ մակարդակի հասցնելը, դրա դինամիկան:

Ուրեմն ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, էս քննարկման համատեքստում, թե առաջին ու անգամ երկրորդ միտինգին քանի մարդ կար: Բավական շատ էին: Ոգևորիչ էր, նույնիսկ ես, Րաֆֆիի նկատմամբ հատուկ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեցողս ոգևորվել էի:

Բայց այսօր ունենք փաստ, որ այդ ալիքը մարվում ու տարվում է մի հոգու պայքարի:
Յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ հանրահավաքն ավելի քիչ մարդով է լինում, ու անկումը սկսվեց մի քանի բանից.
ա) Րաֆֆիի հանդիպում Սերժի հետ, կասկածելի քննարկում, մանրամասների մինչև այժմ հայտնի չլինելը,
բ) Հոխորտում, որ թեկուզ չարտոնված հանրահավաք անելու է, ժողովրդի ոգևորված հավաքում, տուն գնացեք, որտև արտոնված չի,
գ) Առաջին հայացքից դրական քայլ, մարզային հանդիպումներ, բայց որը էդպես էլ չունեցավ ձնագնդի էֆեկտ դառնալու պոտենցիալ, որովհետև չկար կոնկրետ ասելիք, բացի բարևից, ավելի շատ հիշեցնում էր բլից հանդիպումներ: Ամեն դեպքում սա լավ քայլ էր, որովհետև մարզերի ժողովուրդն իրենց ուշադրության կենտրոնում զգացին, բայց ընդհանուր պրոցեսի վրա ազդեցություն չունեցավ:
դ) Միջոցառումները հետևողական մեկ մարդու միջոցառում սարքել, կենտրոնացնելով իր անձի շուրջը:

Երկար գրեցի, դրա համար ընդմիջեմ, հաջորդ գրառումներումս կփորձեմ ցույց տալ, որ էս վերջին դ կետը ինքն շատ հետևողական է անում, ամեն ինչ անելով, որ իրան միացող քաղաքական ուժեր չլինեն ու հատկապես ՀԱԿ-ն իրեն չմիանա, միացողներն էլ մնան ձևական հայտարարության մակարդակում: Էս վերջին մտքիս խնդրում եմ ԴԵՌ չարձագանքել, քանի դեռ հիմնավորումները չեմ բերել, թե չէ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ դա դեռ նմանվում է մերկապարանոց հայտարարության:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

Կարծիքս
թուրքերը ավելի շուտ ցեղասպանությունը կընդունե՞ն, թե՞ ՀՀԿ-ն ընտրությունների կեղծ լինելը: Կասկածող երևի մենակ Րաֆֆին ա:
իհարկե թուրքերը, քանի որ նրանց ինչ որ ձև հնարավոր կլինի ստիպել այլ երկրների միջոցով:Հիմա էլ Րաֆֆին ա էտ իրավիճակում՝ էտ մարդուն օգնել ա պետք քաղաքական կուսակցությունների մակարդակով: Ժողովրդական օգնությունը էտ դերը չի տանի, սաղ ամերիկացիք էլ ասում են ցեղասպանոթյուն եղել է,բայց քանի կոնգրեսա-սենատա եսիմ ինչ զիբիլա չնդունի՝ հաշիվ չի: Ամենառեալ օգնությունը ՀԱկ-ը կարա ցույց տա: 
Չուկ, ինչի չի օգնու՞մ....  Վախում ա թրջվի՞ ջուր ընկած լող տալ չիմացողին փրկելուց, թե անպայման պիտի գոռա խեղդվում եմ, որ նոր փրկե՞ն:
Էսքան վախտ Րաֆֆուն քննադատում են հիմնականում չարած բաների համար, էն էլ էն դեպքում երբ իրենք ոչինչ չեն անում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ինչի չի օգնու՞մ....  Վախում ա թրջվի՞ ջուր ընկած լող տալ չիմացողին փրկելուց, թե անպայման պիտի գոռա խեղդվում եմ, որ նոր փրկե՞ն:


Hda ջան, նախորդ գրառմանս մեջի վերջին տողը մեջբերեմ. 




> Երկար գրեցի, դրա համար ընդմիջեմ, հաջորդ գրառումներումս կփորձեմ ցույց տալ, որ էս վերջին դ կետը ինքն շատ հետևողական է անում, ամեն ինչ անելով, որ իրան միացող քաղաքական ուժեր չլինեն ու հատկապես ՀԱԿ-ն իրեն չմիանա, միացողներն էլ մնան ձևական հայտարարության մակարդակում: Էս վերջին մտքիս խնդրում եմ ԴԵՌ չարձագանքել, քանի դեռ հիմնավորումները չեմ բերել, թե չէ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ դա դեռ նմանվում է մերկապարանոց հայտարարության:


Էնպես որ էդ մասին դեռ կգրեմ, կգրեմ թե ինչ ա արել, որ իրան չմիանան, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի տեղ կպատասխանեմ, թե ինչի չեն միացել:

Միայն 2 ռեպլիկ էս պահին.
1. Րաֆֆիի հանրահավաքների մի զգալի հատվածը ՀԱԿ համակիրներն են, ու ոչ թե նրանք, ովքեր հիմա ՀԱԿ-ից ձեռ են քաշել, այլ հենց հակառակը,
2. Քանի կար, սաղ ասում էին, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը մյուսներին թույլ չեն տալիս գործել, թող աջ քաշեն, նրանք գործ անեն, հիմա որ «աջ են քաշել» (չակերտավոր, հետո կբացատրեմ թե ինչի չակերտավոր), սաղ հարցնում են, ինչի՞ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը չեն միանում:

Պարադոքս ա, բայց մեր զգայական հանրությանը հատուկ  :Smile:

----------

Hda (13.03.2013), Mephistopheles (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Hda ջան, նախորդ գրառմանս մեջի վերջին տողը մեջբերեմ. 
> 
> 
> 
> Էնպես որ էդ մասին դեռ կգրեմ, կգրեմ թե ինչ ա արել, որ իրան չմիանան, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի տեղ կպատասխանեմ, թե ինչի չեն միացել:
> 
> Միայն 2 ռեպլիկ էս պահին.
> 1. Րաֆֆիի հանրահավաքների մի զգալի հատվածը ՀԱԿ համակիրներն են, ու ոչ թե նրանք, ովքեր հիմա ՀԱԿ-ից ձեռ են քաշել, այլ հենց հակառակը,
> 2. Քանի կար, սաղ ասում էին, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը մյուսներին թույլ չեն տալիս գործել, թող աջ քաշեն, նրանք գործ անեն, հիմա որ «աջ են քաշել» (չակերտավոր, հետո կբացատրեմ թե ինչի չակերտավոր), սաղ հարցնում են, ինչի՞ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը չեն միանում:
> ...


ո՞նց միանան… գնան Րաֆֆիի կողքը սոված նստե՞ն… հեն ա իրանց ասելով էդքան միացած կա, ի՞նչ են անում…

----------


## Zodiac

> ո՞նց միանան… գնան Րաֆֆիի կողքը սոված նստե՞ն… հեն ա իրանց ասելով էդքան միացած կա, ի՞նչ են անում…


 Ո՞նց միանան- 
1 Քաղաքական հստակ հայտարարությամբ, ոչ թե պադեզդի Վարդուշ տոտայի ստիլով
2 Կազմակերպչական ու ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներով
3 ԲՀԿ - ի առաջ ուլտիմատում դնելով ու աղքացնելով
Բայց թե չեն անի, բնույթով նույն գյադեքն են սաղ :Bad: ,,,,

----------

Տրիբուն (12.03.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ համար էս ընտրությունների նորությունն էն էր, որ ահագին մարդ վերջապես հասկացավ, որ իրանց չեն նկարում, ու անկախ նրանից, փողը վերցրել են, թե չէ, գնացել ու Սերժին չէին ընտրել։ Իսկ «ում ընտրել»-ու հարցում շատ երկար չէին էլ մտածել. Ռալֆ Յիրիկյանը ցուցակում լիներ, Րաֆֆիին 10-ով 0 կաներ։ 
Նենց ստացվավ, որ մնացած թեկնածուները կամ սկի չէին հիշվում, կամ մենակ վատն էր հիշվում։ Րաֆֆիի բլթերը, ինդը դեռ կինդեր սյուրպրիզ էր։
Իմ համար իրա նախընտրական բլթ-բլթոցը մնում բեղազրկումով ուղեկցված հացադուլն էր՝ որի «պահանջը» իմ մոտ ասոցացվում ա սրա հետ՝ «խաղաղություն աշխարհին»։
Հետընտրական բլթերը շատ ավելի վատն էին, ու ստեղ անմեղ «բլթ» բառը սկի տեղին էլ չի։ Իմ համար աններելի ա մարտի մեկի երթի ջրումը։

Եթե ինքը ինչ որ հրաշքով դառնա նախագահ, էս պահին իրա արածներն արդեն հերիք են, որ ես մնամ ընդդիմադիր։

Մեկ-մեկ որ Րաֆֆիին համեմատում եմ Սերժի հետ, Սերժի ամենամեծ վատ կողմը հաջորդ ընտրություններն են։ Րաֆֆին արդեն իմ համար ոչ թե կինդեր սյուրպրիզ ա, այլ կափարիչը փակ գարշոկ. հըլը հոտը չի գալիս, բայց նախնական կարծիք ձևավորվել ա, թե ինչ ակնկալեմ։

----------

Chuk (12.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞նց միանան- 
> 1 Քաղաքական հստակ հայտարարությամբ, ոչ թե պադեզդի Վարդուշ տոտայի ստիլով
> 2 Կազմակերպչական ու ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներով
> 3 ԲՀԿ - ի առաջ ուլտիմատում դնելով ու աղքացնելով
> Բայց թե չեն անի, բնույթով նույն գյադեքն են սաղ,,,,



1. Բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերն էլ իրենց ղեկավարների մակարդակով արել են… ներառյալ ԲՀԿ-ն… ասել են որ ժողովրդի կողքին են, Րաֆֆին դա ա ուզում… 
2. ի՞նչ կազմակերպեն… կազմակերպիչը Րաֆֆին պտի լինի, իսկ ինքը մտելա մեծ պաս ու ծոմ ա պահում… ֆինանսակա՞ն… really?… փող չումեն որ հեղափոխություն անե՞մ… բոլոր ուժերն էլ իրանց համակիրներից են փող ստանում, էդքան համակիր ունի… 

չեմ ուզում հիասթափեցնել, բայց իրա էսօրվա ասուլիսում ինքն ասեց որ եթե սերժը չհրաժարվեց, իրանք ժողովրդով նոր իշխանություն են ձևավորելու… good luck!!!!

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ո՞նց միանան… գնան Րաֆֆիի կողքը սոված նստե՞ն… հեն ա իրանց ասելով էդքան միացած կա, ի՞նչ են անում…


Պիտի տրնգի պարեն, որ դուրդ գա՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պիտի տրնգի պարեն, որ դուրդ գա՞:


Շարժումից մենակ տրնգին ե՞ս հիշում…

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1. Բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերն էլ իրենց ղեկավարների մակարդակով արել են… ներառյալ ԲՀԿ-ն… ասել են որ ժողովրդի կողքին են, Րաֆֆին դա ա ուզում…


Էտ հայտարարությունները կարան վերցնեն ու մտցնեն ոռները, ու հենց ղեկավարների մակարդակով: Քանի՞ հատ հայտարություն ես ուզում հիմա ստեղ մեջբերեմ, մեկը մեկից անիմաստ, տխմար, ոչինչ չասող, անօգուտ: Մի տաս հատ մենակ կարամ ՀՀԿ-ից մեջբերեմ, որ իրանք ժողովրդի կողքին են: Սերժի ելույթներն էլ կարաս կարդաս, ինքն էլ ա ժողովրդի կողքին: Ու՞մ տանձին են իրանք, իրանց հայտարարություններով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շարժումից մենակ տրնգին ե՞ս հիշում…


Դու ի՞նչն ես հիշում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ի՞նչն ես հիշում:


շատ բան… մեակ էն որ պարելու համար ճամփա են փակել արդեն հերիք ա…

----------

Chuk (12.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

հոգանծ երկիր ա... արդեն ոնց որ թե սաղ սաղից զզվել են...

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ հայտարարությունները կարան վերցնեն ու մտցնեն ոռները, ու հենց ղեկավարների մակարդակով: Քանի՞ հատ հայտարություն ես ուզում հիմա ստեղ մեջբերեմ, մեկը մեկից անիմաստ, տխմար, ոչինչ չասող, անօգուտ: Մի տաս հատ մենակ կարամ ՀՀԿ-ից մեջբերեմ, որ իրանք ժողովրդի կողքին են: Սերժի ելույթներն էլ կարաս կարդաս, ինքն էլ ա ժողովրդի կողքին: Ու՞մ տանձին են իրանք, իրանց հայտարարություններով:


Ապեր, ինչի՞ն միանամ, հացադուլի՞ն… գնան կողքը նստե՞ն… հեն ա երդմնակալությունից հետո նոր իշխանություն ա կազմելու… էն ժամանակ էլ կմիանան…

----------


## Zodiac

> 1. Բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերն էլ իրենց ղեկավարների մակարդակով արել են… ներառյալ ԲՀԿ-ն… ասել են որ ժողովրդի կողքին են, Րաֆֆին դա ա ուզում… 
> 2. ի՞նչ կազմակերպեն… կազմակերպիչը Րաֆֆին պտի լինի, իսկ ինքը մտելա մեծ պաս ու ծոմ ա պահում… ֆինանսակա՞ն… really?… փող չումեն որ հեղափոխություն անե՞մ… բոլոր ուժերն էլ իրանց համակիրներից են փող ստանում, էդքան համակիր ունի… 
> 
> չեմ ուզում հիասթափեցնել, բայց իրա էսօրվա ասուլիսում ինքն ասեց որ եթե սերժը չհրաժարվեց, իրանք ժողովրդով նոր իշխանություն են ձևավորելու… good luck!!!!





> … ասել են որ ժողովրդի կողքին են, Րաֆֆին դա ա ուզում…


ՀԱ -ՀԱ -ՀԱ- :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Րաֆֆին, ավելի ճիշտ  ժողովուրդը ուզում  ա, որ հստակ ասեն, որ Սերժը չի հաղթել, պադեզդում թեթև Լևոնը մենակ կմկմաց ու վսյո, իրանք սաղ  էդ թեմայով ինտերվյուից էլ են փախնում, չնայած ինչ երեսով ասեն, երբ որ էդ օրը բոլոր ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ  ԾԱՌԱ հորջորջվող մորթապաշտները  ՀՀԿ- ի հետ գռդոնի էին ելել, մեկը ծպտուն չհանեց ...



> ի՞նչ կազմակերպեն


Ռայոններից մարդ բերեն միտինգների, դուխ տան, չգիտես ոնց են արել...



> ֆինանսակա՞ն… really?… փող չունեն որ հեղափոխություն անե՞ն… բոլոր ուժերն էլ իրանց համակիրներից են փող ստանում, էդքան համակիր ունի…


Ռաֆֆու հին ռեսուրսները ամենաքիչն էն եղել, իսկ նորերը դեռ չեն կազմակերպվել,,,
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Մի խոսքով, աչքիս էդ  ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ  ԾԱՌԱ հորջորջվող մորթապաշտները լրիվ սպառվել են :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

> ՀԱ -ՀԱ -ՀԱ-
> Րաֆֆին, ավելի ճիշտ  ժողովուրդը ուզում  ա, որ հստակ ասեն, որ Սերժը չի հաղթել, պադեզդում թեթև Լևոնը մենակ կմկմաց ու վսյո, իրանք սաղ  էդ թեմայով ինտերվյուից էլ են փախնում, չնայած ինչ երեսով ասեն, երբ որ էդ օրը բոլոր ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ  ԾԱՌԱ հորջորջվող մորթապաշտները  ՀՀԿ- ի հետ գռդոնի էին ելել, մեկը ծպտուն չհանեց ...
> 
> Ռայոններից մարդ բերեն միտինգների, դուխ տան, չգիտես ոնց են արել...
> 
> Ռաֆֆու հին ռեսուրսները ամենաքիչն էն եղել, իսկ նորերը դեռ չեն կազմակերպվել,,,
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Մի խոսքով, աչքիս էդ  ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ  ԾԱՌԱ հորջորջվող մորթապաշտները լրիվ սպառվել են


աբեր, էտ գռդոն չհելածներից որևիցէ մեկը- էտ ընդիմություն կոչված լիդեռներից որևիցէ մեկը կարաս՞ ասես թե ոնց ա ապրում: որտեղ ա աշխատում, ինչ աշխատավարձ ա ստանում, ով ա իրան վճարում էտ աշխատավարջը...
ընենց սաղ ոնց որ թե ողջ առողջ, չախ ուրախ բախտավոր ֆռֆռում են.. օրինակ, էտ Ռաֆայելը իրա հրեշտակախմբով -- Զարուհի և այլն, ինչ՞ փողեր են ստանում, ու՞մից  ես ստանում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀԱ -ՀԱ -ՀԱ-
> Րաֆֆին, ավելի ճիշտ  ժողովուրդը ուզում  ա, որ հստակ ասեն, որ Սերժը չի հաղթել, պադեզդում թեթև Լևոնը մենակ կմկմաց ու վսյո, իրանք սաղ  էդ թեմայով ինտերվյուից էլ են փախնում, չնայած ինչ երեսով ասեն, երբ որ էդ օրը բոլոր ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ  ԾԱՌԱ հորջորջվող մորթապաշտները  ՀՀԿ- ի հետ գռդոնի էին ելել, մեկը ծպտուն չհանեց ...
> 
> Ռայոններից մարդ բերեն միտինգների, դուխ տան, չգիտես ոնց են արել...
> 
> Ռաֆֆու հին ռեսուրսները ամենաքիչն էն եղել, իսկ նորերը դեռ չեն կազմակերպվել,,,
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Մի խոսքով, աչքիս էդ  ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ  ԾԱՌԱ հորջորջվող մորթապաշտները լրիվ սպառվել են


բա ինքն ու իրա թի՞մն ինչ անեն… նստեն ծոմ պահե՞ն… ստեղ են ասել, նե ումեեշ սռած, նե մուչայ ժոպու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> շատ բան… մեակ էն որ պարելու համար ճամփա են փակել արդեն հերիք ա…


Էտ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասել, չլինի՞ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը: Ե՞րբ էին փակել, Ազատության հրապարակը վարդանաց երկրորդ ճակատամարտից հետո գրոհով վերցնելու՞ց    :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

http://www.facebook.com/events/438723716209004/

շատ ճիշտ գաղափար ա: Թող հլը մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդ հավաքվի ու շատ բան անել պետք չի, ուղղակի միասին քայլի դեպի նախագահի նստավայր... ուզում ա Րաֆֆի լինի, ուզում ա Սերժ լինի, ուզում ա Լևոն լինի, կամ վայրկյանական քաղաքական լուծում կգտնեն, կամ իրանք կլուծվեն ասֆալտի հետ:

----------

Արէա (13.03.2013), Տրիբուն (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասել, չլինի՞ Լևոն Զուրաբյանը: Ե՞րբ էին փակել, Ազատության հրապարակը վարդանաց երկրորդ ճակատամարտից հետո գրոհով վերցնելու՞ց


ազատություն ռ/կ-ն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ազատություն ռ/կ-ն


Գլուխը պատին ա տվել, մենք էլ մեզ շլանգի տեղ էինք դրել, որ հավատում ենք  :LOL:  քանի որ դրա մեջ էինք .. չնայած վերջին երկու տարում էտ բարբաջանքին արդեն ոչ մեկը լուրջ չէր վերաբերվում .. 

Խորացի, մի քանի գայիշնիկը փակել էին ժողովրդական լայն զանգվածների հոսքը դեպի Ազատության Հրապարակ ...  :LOL:  :LOL:  Րաֆֆիի միտինգներին էլ հիմա մարդուց շատ մենթ ես տեսնում ...  :LOL:

----------


## Zodiac

> աբեր, էտ գռդոն չհելածներից որևիցէ մեկը- էտ ընդիմություն կոչված լիդեռներից որևիցէ մեկը կարաս՞ ասես թե ոնց ա ապրում: որտեղ ա աշխատում, ինչ աշխատավարձ ա ստանում, ով ա իրան վճարում էտ աշխատավարջը...
> ընենց սաղ ոնց որ թե ողջ առողջ, չախ ուրախ բախտավոր ֆռֆռում են.. օրինակ, էտ Ռաֆայելը իրա հրեշտակախմբով -- Զարուհի և այլն, ինչ՞ փողեր են ստանում, ու՞մից  ես ստանում


dvgray ախպեր, ես կոնկրետ ոչ մեկի մասին ներսից ինֆորմացիայի չեմ տիրապետում, իսկ մամուլից գիտեմ միայն, որ կոնկրետ ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆ մասով ոչ մի կոռուպցիոն կամ քրեաօլիգարխիկ կապերի մասով հիշատակման չեմ հանդիպել, մեծամասամբ կիրթ ու բավականին համեստ ապրող  մասսա է, մանր- մունր բիզնեսով, Րաֆֆին էլ լսել եմ, ունեվոր է, բայց ամերիկյան հոր գծով, ոչ մի հայկական մաֆիական կեղտի հետ կապ չի հիշատակվել...
 Բայց դու և Գորիկ Գուրգենիչը երևի լիքը ասելիք կունենաք, ով գիտի...

----------

Sagittarius (13.03.2013), Տրիբուն (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գլուխը պատին ա տվել, մենք էլ մեզ շլանգի տեղ էինք դրել, որ հավատում ենք  քանի որ դրա մեջ էինք .. չնայած վերջին երկու տարում էտ բարբաջանքին արդեն ոչ մեկը լուրջ չէր վերաբերվում .. 
> 
> Խորացի, մի քանի գայիշնիկը փակել էին ժողովրդական լայն զանգվածների հոսքը դեպի Ազատության Հրապարակ ...  Րաֆֆիի միտինգներին էլ հիմա մարդուց շատ մենթ ես տեսնում ...


բա ինչի՞ն լսենք ապեր… Շանթի՞ն թե Հ1-ին

----------


## Zodiac

dvgray ախպեր, դե, ՀՀԿ ից -չգրեմ, մի բան էլ ՄԻՇՏ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ ՑԱՎԵՐՈՎ ՏԱՌԱՊՈՂ ԲՀԿ Այլընտրանք ՍՊԸ-ից նոր աչքիս ընկավ-



> Աենահարուստը ԲՀԿ պատգամավորներն են: ԱԺ-ում կա 20 միլիոնատեր
> Մարտի 12-ին  «Մեդիա կենտրոնում»  կայանավ «ԱԺ օրենսդրական գործունեության մոնիթորինգ» ծրագրի քննարկում-ասուլիսը, որի ընթացքում ներկայացվեց  5-րդ գումարման Ազգային ժողովի առաջին երկու նստաշրջանների գործունեության դիտարկման արդյունքները:
> Parliamentmonitoring.am կայքի վիճակագրական ծրագրով մշակված տվյալները առատ նյութ են դարձել ուշագրավ եզրահանգումների համար, ինչպես, օրինակ՝ «Օրինաստեղծ աշխատանքում, ինչպես նաև քաղաքական որոշումների վրա ներգործության տեսանկյունից խորհրդարանի նախաձեռնողականության մակարդակը նախորդի համեմատ նվազել է: Եթե չորրորդ գումարման խորհրդարանում օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությունների կառավարություն-ԱԺ տոկոսային  հարաբերակցությունը 86/14 էր, ապա այս Ազգային ժողովում, երկու նստաշրջանների կտրվածքով, 94/6 է»:
> «ԱԺ օրենսդրական գործունեության մոնիթորինգ» ծրագրի ղեկավար Լուսինե Վասիլյանն ասաց, որ մոնիթորինգն ունեցել է որոշակի ազդեցություն, և այս նոր խորհրդարանում դրականորեն փոխվել է ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավորների վարքը:
> Դիտարկման արդյունքներով պարզվել է, որ 5-րդ գումարման  խորհրդարանում ամենամեծ ֆինանսական կարողություններն ունեն ԲՀԿ-ի պատգամավորները, իսկ «20 պատգամավոր, ըստ հայտարարագրած միջոցների, դոլարային միլիոնատեր են»:
> «Հարուստների առաջին հնգյակում են 4 ԲՀԿ-ականներ` Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը, Վահան Կարապետյանը, Գուրգեն Արսենյանը, Գրիգորի Մարգարյանը, ՀՀԿ-ական Սամվել Ալեքսանյանն իր կարողությամբ զիջում է միայն Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին»,- ասաց ծրագրի ղեկավար Լուսինե Վասիլյանը:


http://www.lragir.am/index.php/arm/0/country/view/79961

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ախպեր, ես կոնկրետ ոչ մեկի մասին ներսից ինֆորմացիայի չեմ տիրապետում, իսկ մամուլից գիտեմ միայն, որ կոնկրետ ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆ մասով ոչ մի կոռուպցիոն կամ քրեաօլիգարխիկ կապերի մասով հիշատակման չեմ հանդիպել, մեծամասամբ կիրթ ու բավականին համեստ ապրող  մասսա է, մանր- մունր բիզնեսով, Րաֆֆին էլ լսել եմ, ունեվոր է, բայց ամերիկյան հոր գծով, ոչ մի հայկական մաֆիական կեղտի հետ կապ չի հիշատակվել...


Baradi ախպեր  :LOL: 
ուրեմն: մի հատ քեզ հարց տուր, ու փորձիր պատասխան ստանաս: էտ իրա ամերիկյան հաստությունը որտեղից՞՞՞  :LOL:  աբեր  :LOL: 



> Բայց դու և Գորիկ Գուրգենիչը երևի լիքը ասելիք կունենաք, ով գիտի...


ոնց՞ մերկացրիր , ուղղակի սարսափելի մարդ ես... դիտողունակ, ընկալիչ, փակիչ  ու մաղարիչ...  :Blush:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ ովա խաբար?
1. Րաֆֆին գրիսեն գվախնա, թե գրիսը Րաֆֆիեն?
2. Եթե Թատերական հրապարակից երևակայական ուղիղ տանենք երկրագնդի կենտրոնով անցնող, ապա երկրագնդի մակերևույթի հետ հատման մյուս կետում ինչ կա?
3. Սերժիկին Պուտինը ինչա հրամայել խուրհուրդ տվել?

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չուկ, Մուկուչյանը դեմդ գլուխը պատին ա տվել: Սերժի գլուխը մի կապեկի խելք լիներ, դու մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը ԿԸՀ նախագահ կաշխատեիր  Էս ի՞նչ մի հատ մանիպուլյացիաներ ես անում թվերով: 
> 
> Նախ, դու լավ գիտես, թե ինչքան անճշտություն կա ԿԸՀ թվերի բոլոր տարիների համար: Վիճակագրական սխալը երևի 98% ա: 
> 
> Երկրորդ, սաղ տարիներին ընդդիամդիր բոլոր թեկնածուների ստացած թվերն ուզում ես համեմատես մի հատ խեղճ ու կրակ Րաֆիի թվերի հետ, լավ իմանալով որ կանխավ էս ընտրություններին, որպես այդպիսին, սուր ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներ չկային էլ: Բայց էս սաղ էական չի, մաթեմատիկոս ջան, խնդրում եմ թվերով զահլես չտանել: Հայաստանում ընտրական թվերից խոսալը նույն բանն ա, ինչ որ խաշ ուտելուց հոթդոգից խոսանք: 
> 
> Բեկումին պետք ա նայել ոչ թե թվերով, այլ էն իրավիճակով, որ կար ընտրություններից առաջ, ու եղավ ընտրություններից հետո: Ընտրություններից առաջ խորագույն ապատիա էր, ընտրություններից հետո՝ որոշակի զարթոնք ու ակտիվություն: Ու հաշվի առ մի բան, որ եթե նույնիսկ Րաֆֆիին գնացել ա ողջ բողոքավոր ընտրազանգվածի ձայները, ապա ընտրություններից հետո էտ բողոքավոր զանգվածի «փաստացի տերերը», խոսքի ՀԱԿ, Դաշնակներ, մի քիչ էլ ԲՀԿ ասենք, Րաֆֆիին փաստացի թողել են մենակ, ու բացարձակապես ոչ մի կոնկրետ քայլ չեն արել, բացի արդեն սովորական հավայի հայտարարություններից «մենք ժողովրդի կողքին ենք, սիրում ենք, հարգում ենք, երգում-պարում ենք, օրակարգում ենք, համատեղում ենք .... »: 
> 
> Դու գիտես, ես չեմ հասկանու՞մ, որ Րաֆֆին մենկով պոտենցիալ չունի: Ու ի՞նչ են ուզում անել մնացած քաղաքական ուժերը: Րաֆֆիին թողնում են մենակ, որ մենակով ապացուցի որ ինքը պոտենցիալ չունի՞: Ի՞նչ են շահում դրանից: Էն որ մի հատ ընդդիմադիր է՞լ են չեզոքացնում: Սրան ի՞նչ անուն դնենք, եսամոլությու՞ն, անտարբերությու՞ն, թքած ունենա՞լ, սեփական անձերից բացի ուրիշ բան չտեսնե՞լ: Կարելի ա հազար ու մի ձևի Րաֆֆիի ամեն արածին կպնել ու դուռակություն անվանել, գիտես խելքս իմս չի դրա համար: Բայց մեկը ես, Րաֆիի հայրենասիորության, ու որևէ բան իրոք փոխելու անկեղծության վրա ոչ մի գրամ կասկածելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: 
> ...





> Գնել ջան, արի կլինի առանց իրար կպնելու՞, լավ: Ես դիտմամբ նախորդ գրառումս շատ սուր գրեցի, որ տեսնես, որ պետք եկած տեղը ես էլ կանցնեմ անձնականին ու չար ու թաց չեմ նայի, մտքիս եկածը կասեմ: Բայց ստեղ քննարկում ենք ոչ թե իրար, այլ իրավիճակը: Ուրեմն ինձ Մուկուչյանի կամ ուրիշի հետ համեմատելուց զերծ մնա, թե չէ եթե հերթը հասնի հակադարձելուն, հավատա, կգտնեմ թե քեզ ում հետ համեմատեմ:
> 
> Սա որպես «բարևի մեջ նախաբան», Րաֆֆիից եմ սովորել՝ իրար հարգելով լինենք նաև էս քննարկման մեջ:
> 
> Հիմա գանք թվերին: Ես իմ գրառման մեջ հստակ գրել էի. *ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների (իրականի մասին չեմ խոսում, բնականաբ, իրականի պատկերը տարբերվում ա)*: 
> 
> Էն, որ ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքները չեն համապատասխանում իրական պատկերին, բոլորս գիտենք, ու բնականաբար ես մանիպուլյացիա չէի անի պաշտոնական տվյալներով: Դրա համար մի հատ էլ մեկնաբանեմ, թե ինչի եմ էդ արդյունքներով խոսել: Դու գրել էիր, որ Րաֆֆին մենակով ապացուցեց, որ ժողովրդի փորում դեռ շունչ կա: Իմ առարկությունը քո էդ մտքին ա վերաբերում, որտև ես էս պահին ճիշտ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, որ ժողովուրդն ուզում ա ապացուցի, որ իր փորում շունչ կա, Րաֆֆին էդ պրոցեսը քնացնում ա: Էստեղ հետագա որոշ բաներից խուսափելու համար ասեմ, որ հա, ընդունում եմ, որ իսկապես մինչ ընտրությունները քնած վիճակ էր, հիշում եմ քո մեկնաբանությունը, թե ինչի ենք եկել էդ քնած վիճակին ու էս պահին դրան չեմ անդրադառնում, չեմ առարկում, բան չեմ անում, որովհետև խոսում ենք առկա վիճակից:
> 
> Քո տեսակետը, որ Րաֆֆին ապացուցե, երկու բանով կարող ա հիմնավորվի.
> ...


այ ձեր յուրդը չբլի /տատս էր ասում/, դուք խիղճ ունե՞ք... էս երկու գրառումը քցեմ էն "to read" գրքերիս ցուցակը:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.03.2013), Արէա (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀՀ կառավարություն
> 
> Տարածքային կառավարման նախարարություն
> ՀՀ փոխվարչապետ, Նախարար` Արմեն Ռուստամյան
> 
> Աշխատանքի եւ սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարություն
> Նախարար` Արտակ Ղազարյան
> 
> Առողջապահության նախարարություն
> ...


այ էս տեսակի մաստուրբացիայով ա զբաղված ազատության հրապարակում նորին սուրբ օծություն տեր տեր Րաֆֆի երանելին…

----------


## Sagittarius

> այ էս տեսակի մաստուրբացիայով ա զբաղված ազատության հրապարակում նորին սուրբ օծություն տեր տեր Րաֆֆի երանելին…


Մեֆ, չեմ ասում, որ վատ գործով են զբաղված, բայց էսի ինչքան գիտեմ հերքվել էր:

----------


## Դավիթ

> այ էս տեսակի մաստուրբացիայով ա զբաղված ազատության հրապարակում նորին սուրբ օծություն տեր տեր Րաֆֆի երանելին…


Բա Բախչյան էր խաղացնու՞մ: Մեջքը տրորում, ասում էր` մեր ապագա նախարարը չմրսի՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, չեմ ասում, որ վատ գործով են զբաղված, բայց էսի ինչքան գիտեմ հերքվել էր:


wow!!! ուրիշն էլ կա՞… սրանից ավելի լավն ունե՞ն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա Բախչյան էր խաղացնու՞մ: *Մեջքը տրորում*, ասում էր` մեր ապագա նախարարը չմրսի՞:


ասում են հետո ոռին ա ձեռ տվել, կնիկը տեսել ա ասել ա բախշյանին ոչ մի նախարար…

----------


## Դավիթ

> ասում են հետո ոռին ա ձեռ տվել, կնիկը տեսել ա ասել ա բախշյանին ոչ մի նախարար…



Քոլդ, մեն, քոլդ: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քոլդ, մեն, քոլդ:


հա… իսկականից եմ սում… դու Րաֆֆիին տենց մի նայի որ սաղ օրը կրոնաբարոյական բուլշեթներ ա ասում, նրա ախքը կնիկների ոռերին ա… հա… բան եմ ասում…

----------


## Zodiac

> Baradi ախպեր 
> 
> //////////////////
> ոնց՞ մերկացրիր , ուղղակի սարսափելի մարդ ես... դիտողունակ, ընկալիչ, փակիչ  ու մաղարիչ...


 ՄԵՌՍԻ ՄՍՅՕ  :Tongue: 




> ուրեմն: մի հատ քեզ հարց տուր, ու փորձիր պատասխան ստանաս: էտ իրա ամերիկյան հարստությունը որտեղից՞՞՞  աբեր


 Հաստատ Րաֆֆիի Հերն էլ, ինքն էլ ԿՀՎ-ի  [ЦРУ] շպիիոն կլինեն,  ուրիշ վարիանտ չկա-  :Bad:

----------


## Դավիթ

> ՄԵՌՍԻ ՄՍՅՕ 
> 
> 
>  Հաստատ Րաֆֆիի Հերն էլ, ինքն էլ ԿՀՎ-ի  [ЦРУ] շպիիոն կլինեն,  ուրիշ վարիանտ չկա-


Ռիչարդը, որ ուզենար, ժամանակ էլ չէր ունենա գաղտնի ծառայություններում աշխատեր:

http://www.sscnet.ucla.edu/history/c...liography.html

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> այ էս տեսակի մաստուրբացիայով ա զբաղված ազատության հրապարակում նորին սուրբ օծություն տեր տեր Րաֆֆի երանելին…


չգիտեմ էս որտեղից ես ճարել, բայց համոզված եմ որ էսօրվա էղածից հազար գլուխ լավ կաշխատեն‎։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.03.2013), Արէա (13.03.2013), Տրիբուն (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չգիտեմ էս որտեղից ես ճարել, բայց համոզված եմ որ էսօրվա էղածից հազար գլուխ լավ կաշխատեն‎։


հարցը ցուցակի որակը չի… հարցը նրանումն ա թե ինչով ա զբաղվում հարգարժան Րաֆֆին… սեֆիլյանին էլ մենակ զորքն ա պակասում… տուն-տունիկ ենք խաղում…

----------


## dvgray

> ՀՀ կառավարություն
> 
> Տարածքային կառավարման նախարարություն
> ՀՀ փոխվարչապետ, Նախարար` Արմեն Ռուստամյան
> 
> Աշխատանքի եւ սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարություն
> Նախարար` Արտակ Ղազարյան
> 
> Առողջապահության նախարարություն
> ...


 :LOL:   :LOL:  
հա էլի՞ ... բա ո՞ր   ...




> Քաղաքաշինության նախարարություն
> Նախարար` Զարուհի Փոստանջյան


Իրա խաշառակեռ ախպերը լեվի շինությունների ստավկեն միանգամից կավելացնի  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> հարցը ցուցակի որակը չի… հարցը նրանումն ա թե ինչով ա զբաղվում հարգարժան Րաֆֆին… սեֆիլյանին էլ մենակ զորքն ա պակասում… տուն-տունիկ ենք խաղում…


Մարիամին էլ մենակ բնությունն ա պակասում, Զարուհուն էլ քաղաքը, հետո՞։
Ի՞նչ ես ուզում անի, որ չի անում‎

----------

Տրիբուն (13.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ՄԵՌՍԻ ՄՍՅՕ 
> 
> 
>  Հաստատ Րաֆֆիի Հերն էլ, ինքն էլ ԿՀՎ-ի  [ЦРУ] շպիիոն կլինեն,  ուրիշ վարիանտ չկա-


ախպար... լիքը վարիանտներ կա
օրինակ դաշնակ-մաշնակ Մոսկվա-Կասիոպեյա... էդքան սահմանափակ չի կարելի լինել... սահմաններդ լայնացրու: ու հիշիր, որ հլա դեռ կոմունիստնրի ժամանակ Ռաֆի հորը Երևանում լիքը եթեր էին տրամադրում...  :Wink:  կոմունիստենրը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարիամին էլ մենակ բնությունն ա պակասում, Զարուհուն էլ քաղաքը, հետո՞։
> Ի՞նչ ես ուզում անի, որ չի անում‎


բան չունի անելու՞… սենց սոված ծարավ պտի նստի սպասի տենա որնց են իրան տալու նախագահությունը՞… ես ե՞մ ասելու ինչ անի… թող գնա բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերին հավաքի իրար գլխի…

----------


## Sagittarius

Օսկանյանի Սիվիլնեթը ակտիվորեն լուսաբանում էր ընտրությունները և հետընտրական զարգացումները, ու բավականին օբյեկտիվ ու Փատ հաճախ նաև պրոընդիմադիր: 

Օսկանյանը Րաֆֆիի հետ վերջերս շատ ա գնալ-գալու մեջ. ինքը մի տեսակ ՀԱԿ-ԲՀԿ հանդիպումների ժամանակ էլ մեջտեղ եկավ: 

ԲՀԿն հնարավոր ա համարել ՀԱԿի առաջարկը միասնական ցուցակով մասնակցել /ՀԱԿ, ԲՀԿ, Ժառանգություն, ՀՅԴ/ ավագանու ընտրություններին, եթե Օսկանյանը գլխավորի ցուցակը: 

հեչ, ուղղակի փաստեր եմ արձանագրում:

----------


## Sagittarius

լրիվ սրտիցս ա խոսում, կարո՞ղ ա մեր ֆորումն ա կարդում՝

----------


## dvgray

Վերջը ինչ պարզվեց: Ռաֆը ու իրա կույսակիցները ի՞նչ աշխատավարձով են ապրում  :Think: : 
Չլինի՞ դեպուտատական 1000 դոլարով, որոով իրանց հագած կապածով, մանիկյուր-պեդիկյուրով ու կաստյում - շալվարով մաքսիմում կարաս մի 2 ժամ յոլա գնաս...
...
էլ չեմ ասում, որսենց ավտոբուսներով Հայաստանը ոտի տակ են տալի. իսկ Ռաֆոյի Մեց Հայկական ընտնաքը Երևան Լոսը դարձրել ա երթուղային մարշրուտնի... 
...
ով՞ ա սրանց էտ փողերը տալի
...

----------


## Tig

> Վերջը ինչ պարզվեց: Ռաֆը ու իրա կույսակիցները ի՞նչ աշխատավարձով են ապրում : 
> Չլինի՞ դեպուտատական 1000 դոլարով, որոով իրանց հագած կապածով, մանիկյուր-պեդիկյուրով ու կաստյում - շալվարով մաքսիմում կարաս մի 2 ժամ յոլա գնաս...
> ...
> էլ չեմ ասում, որսենց ավտոբուսներով Հայաստանը ոտի տակ են տալի. իսկ Ռաֆոյի Մեց Հայկական ընտնաքը Երևան Լոսը դարձրել ա երթուղային մարշրուտնի... 
> ...
> ով՞ ա սրանց էտ փողերը տալի
> ...


ԴՎ ջան, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ քաղաքական գործիչները ինչ ինչ մեծահարուստների պրոյեկտներն են, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Հայաստանի նախագահը <<ընտրվում>> է նաև որոշ հայ մեծահարուստների դաբրոյով՝ Տաշիր Սամո, կամ Քրքորյան կամ... Առանց նման ռեսուրսների իշխանության գալը թեորապես էլ, գործնականում էլ անհնար է: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ վերը նշված դաբրո տվողները մի փոքր սրտացավ մարդկանց իշխանության բերեն...
Հա, գոռում ենք, որ ժողովուրդն է իշխանության բերում: Հա, ժողովուրդը ունի իր ազդեցությունը, հեղափոխություններում իր ներդրումը, բայց նույնիսկ հեղափոխությամբ իշխանության եկածները վաղ թե ուշ կզում են համաշխարհային մասշտաբի մագնատների տակ: Մնում ա էդ կզելուց մի փոքր սրտացավություն ցուցաբերեն իրենց երկրի նկատմամբ: Ժողովրդի բողոքն էլ *գուցե* կհարուցի էդ մագնատների սրտացավությունը, ինչում խիստ կասկացում եմ, բայց դե... ու հնարավոր է, որ եթե նույնիսկ այլ մարդու իշխանության չբերեն, ապա գոնէ եղածներին կարգի հրավիրեն:
Թե չէ, հա ամեն ինչն էլ լոլո է, բայց դե... քո ասածով որ նայենք, պիտի համակերպվենք խոտի կարգավիճակի հետ ու խոտակերներին կեր դառնանք: Մի քիչ շարժ, շարժ ա պետք, մարդը մենակ շարժի մեջ ա դրսևորվում որպես մարդ:

----------


## Tig

...

----------


## Zodiac

> Վերջը ինչ պարզվեց: Ռաֆը ու իրա կույսակիցները ի՞նչ աշխատավարձով են ապրում : 
> Չլինի՞ դեպուտատական 1000 դոլարով, որոով իրանց հագած կապածով, մանիկյուր-պեդիկյուրով ու կաստյում - շալվարով մաքսիմում կարաս մի 2 ժամ յոլա գնաս...
> ...
> էլ չեմ ասում, որսենց ավտոբուսներով Հայաստանը ոտի տակ են տալի. իսկ Ռաֆոյի Մեց Հայկական ընտնաքը Երևան Լոսը դարձրել ա երթուղային մարշրուտնի... 
> ...
> ով՞ ա սրանց էտ փողերը տալի
> ...


,
 Ինչպես կասեր պարոն Սերժ Սարգսյանը- не мелочись, ՍԻՐՈԻՆ ՉԻ,  dvgray ՋԱՆ, ԱՅ ՏԵՆՑ ԵՔ ԱՆՈՒՄ, ՈՐ խիարը թարս ա աճում... :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

ԼԵՎՈՆԱԿԱՆ աղանդավորներին-

 «Դե թող Արամ Մանուկյանը նստի տանը». Սոս Գիմիշյան

----------

davidus (13.03.2013), Rammstein (13.03.2013), Sagittarius (13.03.2013), Tig (13.03.2013), Տրիբուն (13.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Hda ջան, նախորդ գրառմանս մեջի վերջին տողը մեջբերեմ. 
> 
> 
> 
> Էնպես որ էդ մասին դեռ կգրեմ, կգրեմ թե ինչ ա արել, որ իրան չմիանան, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի տեղ կպատասխանեմ, թե ինչի չեն միացել:
> 
> Միայն 2 ռեպլիկ էս պահին.
> 1. Րաֆֆիի հանրահավաքների մի զգալի հատվածը ՀԱԿ համակիրներն են, ու ոչ թե նրանք, ովքեր հիմա ՀԱԿ-ից ձեռ են քաշել, այլ հենց հակառակը,


Լրվ համամիտ եմ հետդ, էտ նույն տրամաբանությունից ելնելով էտ նույն համակիրները պիտի ՀԱԿ-ին զաստավիտ անեն, որ Ժառանգության հետ միավորված պայքար տանեն հանուն ընդհանուրի: Ամենևին չեմ բացառում որ ժառանգությունը կարողա հետին պլան մղվի: Էտ ժողովուրդը կորոշի ու հեչ էլ էական չի, կարևորը արդյունքն ա:Իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը յան ա տվել ու շատ կուրախանա, որ Ժառանգությունը ձախողվի-տեսաք, առանձ մեզ բան չկարացան անեն: Ոչ մեկն էլ առանց ժողովրդի բան չի կարա անի, ուժային կառույցները չարաշահողների մասին չի խոսքս: Ֆինանսն էլ ակնհայտ էս անգամ չգործեց: Ուզում ա մոզամբիկից լինի սաղ կառավարությունը, եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա ին?չ կապ ունի: Րաֆին էլ լավ պատկերացնում ա 1-ն ռեպլիկդ ու զրկված լինելով այլ կուսակցությունների ,,պաշտոնական,, աջակցությունից անում ա այն ինչ-որ կարա միայնակ: Աստվածս չի, բայց ժողովրդին վերազարթնացրեց ինչը շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում: Դաս չսովորող երեխեքին փորձում ա դալբիտ անել: Հիմա պիտի ցույց տրվի, որ ,,երեխեքը,, էտ էտապից անցած են, պետք ա ուրիշ ,, դասատու,, էլ թող լինի: Ինչ կարևոր ա Րաֆֆին Լևոնին կմիանա, թե հակառակը: Րաֆֆին էլ սխալ բան ա անում թող Լևոնը վեր կենա իրանը ասի, հիմա իսկը վախտն ա, վաղը-մյուս օր պառավոզը արդեն գնացած կլինի: 1-ն ռեպլիկիդ համաձայն հիմնական մասսան էլ իրա համակիրներն են, էլ ինչ ա իրա մտահոգությունը: Չուկ ջան, այ էս էր հիմնական հարցադրումս:



> 2. Քանի կար, սաղ ասում էին, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը մյուսներին թույլ չեն տալիս գործել, թող աջ քաշեն, նրանք գործ անեն, հիմա որ «աջ են քաշել» (չակերտավոր, հետո կբացատրեմ թե ինչի չակերտավոր), սաղ հարցնում են, ինչի՞ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Լևոնը չեն միանում:
> 
> Պարադոքս ա, բայց մեր զգայական հանրությանը հատուկ


Ամենամեծ գործը արդեն արված ա, հիմա բոլորն էլ միացյալ ճիշտ շարունակությունը պիտի գտնեն: Աջ են քաշում, որ չխանգարեն, հարցը հիմա օգնելու մասին ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Baradi-ի խոսքերից  
> 
> Հաստատ Րաֆֆիի Հերն էլ, ինքն էլ ԿՀՎ-ի [ЦРУ] շպիիոն կլինեն, ուրիշ վարիանտ չկա-
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ռիչարդը, որ ուզենար, ժամանակ էլ չէր ունենա գաղտնի ծառայություններում աշխատեր:
> 
> http://www.sscnet.ucla.edu/history/c...liography.html


Դավիթ ջան, իմ հումորը ես ինքս էլ եմ ոչ միշտ հասկանում  :Think:

----------


## Zodiac

Հատուկ նվեր մեր բոլորի կողմից ՇԱՏ-  ՇԱՏ-  ՇԱՏ- սիրված   հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանում ապրող Չամիչին-



> Փառք քեզ, Տեր Աստված
> 13:36 - 12.03.2013
> «Մարդիկ կան, որ 20 տարի նույն պաշտոնում են, ի՞նչ է, ուրիշ մարդ չկա՞: Մենք պետք է ազատվենք լճացած պաշտոնյաներից»,- հեռուստաեթերում երեկ հայտարարեց Ազգային անվտանգության խորհրդի քարտուղար Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը:
> 
> Իհարկե, նման մարդիկ շատ են, եւ եթե արդեն ԱԱԽ քարտուղարն է այդ մասին հայտարարում, ուրեմն հարցն  արդեն առնչվում է ազգային անվտանգությանը: Երկար ժամանակ մնալով նույն պաշտոններին` նրանք ոլորտները դարձնում են սեփական բոստանը, որը ինչպես ուզում, այնպես էլ վարում-ցանում են: Միեւնույն ժամանակ, նույն պատճառով պաշտոնյայի մոտ տպավորություն է ձեւավորվում, թե ինքն անփոխարինելի է, ու եթե հանկարծ, Աստված մի արասցե, դուրս գա պաշտոնից, ազգը կկործանվի:
> 
> Ի պատասխան մարզպետների հրաժարականների պահանջներին, ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանը հայտարարել է. «Շատերն օգտվում են նրանից, որ ինչ-որ շերտեր կան, որոնք կառավարման մեթոդներին ծանոթ չեն, եւ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ եթե ինչ-որ անձինք չլինեն, ամեն ինչ հրաշալի կլինի»: Այնուհետեւ հավելում է, որ եթե Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն իր կուսակցությունից որեւէ մեկին կներկայացնի, ով կկարողանա Սյունիքի մարզպետ աշխատել, այդժամ, գուցե, ինքը հավանություն տա նաեւ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի տեսակետին։
> 
> Փաստորեն, միակ մարդը որ կարող է Սյունիքի մարզը ղեկավարել, հենց Սուրիկ Խաչատրյանն է: Կեցցե'ք, տեսնես, որտեղի՞ց ճարեցիք-բերեցիք այդ մեկ մարդուն: Հավանաբար` երազ էին տեսել, հրեշտակապետն ասել էր, որ այսինչ գյուղում մի այսպիսի ճարպիկ մարդ կա, որի ճակատին գրված է, որ ինքը պետք է լինի Սյունիքի մարզպետ, բայց փոշոտ կլինի նրա ճանապարհը, ստիպված կլինի հանքեր սեփականաշնորհել՝ հանուն մարզի բարգավաճման, երեխաների ապտակել՝ մատաղ սերնդի ճիշտ դաստիարակման համար, կնոջ ապտակել հասարակության աչքի առջեւ՝ որպես դաս իրեն հայհոյել ցանկացող մյուս բոլորին եւ այնպես ապտակել, որ ոստիկանությունը հանցակազմ չգտնի: Եվ ինչո՞ւ միայն նա:
> ...


Այստեղից-
http://www.yerkir.am/am/news/46208.htm

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոչ մի Րաֆֆի, ոչ մի ուրիշ մարդ ոչ մի բան չի փոխելու, այ էս էրեխեքն են փոխողները  :Love:

----------

Ingrid (13.03.2013), Sagittarius (13.03.2013), Tig (13.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Միշտ չէ, որ նրա հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց էս անգամ ամբողջությամբ կիսում եմ կարծիքը: Քանի դեռ ժողովուրդը չի ստեղծել* ինքնակազմակերպման մեխանիզմներ* ոչինչ չի փոխվի, թեկուզ երեք միլիոն մարդ հավաքվի հրապարակում: Իսկականից, մարդիկ լրիվ ռոմանտիկայի գիրկն են ընկել: Րաֆֆուն օժտել են ինչ որ մտացածին հատկանիշներով ու իրենց ստեղծած հեքիաթով փարատվում են:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ասում ես ո՞վ ես, ձյաձ ջան

----------

keyboard (14.03.2013), Varzor (14.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ ջան, իմ հումորը ես ինքս էլ եմ ոչ միշտ հասկանում



Հասկացել էի, որ հումորում ես: Մեր կանադացի բարեկամի համար էր, ինքն ա վստահ դրանում: :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա ինչի՞ն լսենք ապեր… Շանթի՞ն թե Հ1-ին


Բիթլզ լսի

----------

keyboard (14.03.2013), Moonwalker (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բիթլզ լսի


nowhereman-ը՞, n էն որ ասում ա he's a real nowhere man sitting in his nowhere land, making all his nowhere plans for nobody…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ մի Րաֆֆի, ոչ մի ուրիշ մարդ ոչ մի բան չի փոխելու, այ էս էրեխեքն են փոխողները


լավ չեն երգում… էն վերևի տոները վաբշե են քաքմեջ անում…

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ասում ես ո՞վ ես, ձյաձ ջան


Ես սրան հիշում եմ վայթե Մաշտոցի պուրակ էլ ա հյուր եկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բան չունի անելու՞… սենց սոված ծարավ պտի նստի սպասի տենա որնց են իրան տալու նախագահությունը՞… ես ե՞մ ասելու ինչ անի… թող գնա բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերին հավաքի իրար գլխի…


Քաղաքական ուժերը փիս խառն են շատ ավելի կարևոր գոռձերով: Ու որ Րաֆֆիին մեջտեղից դուրս հանեն, շատ ուրախ կլինեն, մի երկու մանդատ ընդհանուր թուլափայից շատ կընկնի ձեռները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քաղաքական ուժերը փիս խառն են շատ ավելի կարևոր գոռձերով: Ու որ Րաֆֆիին մեջտեղից դուրս հանեն, շատ ուրախ կլինեն, մի երկու մանդատ ընդհանուր թուլափայից շատ կընկնի ձեռները:


ապեր, Րաֆֆին դուրս ա… հլա մի հատ գնա դրա ասուլիսները լսի… ամեն օր ասուլիս ա տալիս… ու ամեն օր նույն լոզունգներն ա ասում… 

էս նույն բանը Րաֆֆին էլ էր անում 2008-ից…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, Րաֆֆին դուրս ա… հլա մի հատ գնա դրա ասուլիսները լսի… ամեն օր ասուլիս ա տալիս… ու ամեն օր նույն լոզունգներն ա ասում… 
> 
> էս նույն բանը Րաֆֆին էլ էր անում 2008-ից…


Մեֆ, Րաֆֆին որ ո*ով բոմբ էլ քցի, դու մեկ ա գոհ չես լինելու: Դրանով դու քո կարծիքը, հաճախ շատ արժեքավոր, դարձրել ես գրոշի արժեքի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Րաֆֆին որ ո*ով բոմբ էլ քցի, դու մեկ ա գոհ չես լինելու: Դրանով դու քո կարծիքը, հաճախ շատ արժեքավոր, դարձրել ես գրոշի արժեքի:


ո*ով բո՞մբ… Րաֆֆին թող մի հատ նախադասություն ասի, ես իմ կարծիքը փոխեմ… մի հատ նախադասություն որտեղ ինքն իրան չհակասի… 

Տրիբուն ջան… մի հատ նախադասություն… խոսքս քաղաքական նախադասության մասին ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ո*ով բո՞մբ… Րաֆֆին թող մի հատ նախադասություն ասի, ես իմ կարծիքը փոխեմ… մի հատ նախադասություն որտեղ ինքն իրան չհակասի… 
> 
> Տրիբուն ջան… մի հատ նախադասություն… խոսքս քաղաքական նախադասության մասին ա…


Ապեր, ես գիտեմ, որ քեզ դուր են գալիս շարահյուսորեն ճիշտ ձևակերպված նախադասությունները, ու լուրջ ու երկար քաղաքական վերլուծությունները - հատկապես ռետրոսպեկտիվ: Մենակ դրանցից ստացված օգուտը դեռ չենք տեսել:

----------

Սերխիո (14.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես գիտեմ, որ քեզ դուր են գալիս շարահյուսորեն ճիշտ ձևակերպված նախադասությունները, ու լուրջ ու երկար քաղաքական վերլուծությունները - հատկապես ռետրոսպեկտիվ: Մենակ դրանցից ստացված օգուտը դեռ չենք տեսել:


էտի մինիմումն ա որ քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի կարողանա անել… 

բա չէ, առավոտից իրիկուն կվազի-կրոնական/քաղաքացիական բարոյական քարոզներ տա իրա դատարկ ասուլիսներում որտեղ մի հարցին 3 տարբեր պատասխան ա տալիս… երբ իրա թիմը մի բան ա ասում, ինքը լրիվ ուրիշ… հացադուլը ծայրահեղ հուսահատական քայլ ա, որը քաղաքական գործչի քայլ չի… 

սրա օգուտն էլ հես ա կտենաք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լավ չեն երգում… էն վերևի տոները վաբշե են քաքմեջ անում…


Մեֆ, էս համերգ չի, ոչ էլ երգի մրցույթ:

----------

Hda (13.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էս համերգ չի, ոչ էլ երգի մրցույթ:


հա, բայց լավ չեն երգում… բառերն էլ չգիտեն…

----------


## Hda

> հա, բայց լավ չեն երգում… բառերն էլ չգիտեն…


լրիվ Րաֆֆու մեղքն ա ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա, բայց լավ չեն երգում… բառերն էլ չգիտեն…


նորից եմ ասում` համերգ չի ու երգի մրցույթ չի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նորից եմ ասում` համերգ չի ու երգի մրցույթ չի


հա, բայց մեկ ա վատ են երգում… բաղաձայն են… չի ոգեշնչում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա, բայց մեկ ա վատ են երգում… բաղաձայն են… չի ոգեշնչում…


Մեֆ, քեզ ոգեշնչելու համար չի:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ես սրան հիշում եմ վայթե Մաշտոցի պուրակ էլ ա հյուր եկել:


 էս իր պատվին են կպցրել Մոսկվայում

----------

Դավիթ (14.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լրիվ Րաֆֆու մեղքն ա ...


Ռաֆֆին թող իրա կրոնաբարոյախոսական քարոզների համար պատասխան տա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քեզ ոգեշնչելու համար չի:


ականջի համար լավ չի… հետո՞ ինչ որ համերգ չի… 

իմ համար չեմ ասում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ականջի համար լավ չի… հետո՞ ինչ որ համերգ չի… 
> 
> իմ համար չեմ ասում…


Մեֆ, ես երևույթի մասին եմ ասում: Նորից եմ կրկնում` համերգ չի ու երգի մրցույթ չի:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> *ականջի համար լավ չի*… հետո՞ ինչ որ համերգ չի… 
> 
> իմ համար չեմ ասում…


զաթո հացադուլի համար իսկը ինքն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես երևույթի մասին եմ ասում: Նորից եմ կրկնում` համերգ չի ու երգի մրցույթ չի:


օքեյ, ականջի համար շատ տհաճ երևույթ ա… սենց լավ ա՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> զաթո հացադուլի համար իսկը ինքն ա


հա… ախորժակդ փագում ա… էլ կյանքում հաց չես ուտի…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> հա… ախորժակդ փագում ա… էլ կյանքում հաց չես ուտի…


հա բա, էտ տակտիկական քայլ ա, որ ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդ միանա հացադուլին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա բա, էտ տակտիկական քայլ ա, որ ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդ միանա հացադուլին


որ ինքնամաքրվեն…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> որ ինքնամաքրվեն…


որ ամբողջովին հեղափոխվեն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էտի մինիմումն ա որ քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի կարողանա անել…


Դե գնա Գալուստին ու Շարմազանովին լսի ...

----------

keyboard (13.03.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես սրան հիշում եմ վայթե Մաշտոցի պուրակ էլ ա հյուր եկել:


Փաստորեն դու անգրագետ չես:  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (14.03.2013), Varzor (14.03.2013), Աթեիստ (13.03.2013), Ձայնալար (13.03.2013), Սերխիո (14.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե գնա Գալուստին ու Շարմազանովին լսի ...


դե ասում եմ մինիմումն ա… պարտադիր, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա… դու գիտե՞ս քաղաքական գործիչ որ խոսել չգիտի, մտքեր չունի, բայց լավն ա… ասա տեղը… 

ապեր էս երևում ա ինքնամաքրման ես գնում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե ասում եմ մինիմումն ա… պարտադիր, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա… դու գիտե՞ս քաղաքական գործիչ որ խոսել չգիտի, մտքեր չունի, բայց լավն ա… ասա տեղը… 
> 
> ապեր էս երևում ա ինքնամաքրման ես գնում…


Դե եթե կարաս Չերչիլին գերեզմանից հանի, բեր թող մեր շարժումը ղեկավարի: Կամ ուզում ես թոշակառուին համոզի, թող հետ գա: Գիտեմ, որ առանց իրա ելույթների տեղդ կորցրել ես:  

Այ տղա, էտ ու՞մ հետ ես, արյա ... ես վեշնի մաքուր եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Փաստորեն դու անգրագետ չես:


Անգրագետ եմ, մենակ ռոժն ա տպավորվել:

----------

keyboard (14.03.2013), Rammstein (14.03.2013), Varzor (14.03.2013), Աթեիստ (13.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

*Մեկ միլիոն ստորագրություն՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջով*

Այս օրերին Ազատության հրապարակում բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիներ են հանդես գալիս հասարակական-քաղաքական վիճակը փոխելու տարբեր նախաձեռնություններով: Դիրիժոր Վարդան Հակոբյանն իր քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության մտահղացումը նախ հրապարակեց ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում՝ չպատկերացնելով, որ արձագանքերն այդքան շատ կլինեն:

Իսկ ֆեյսբուքյան գրառումը հետևյալն էր .«Իսկ ինչո՞ւ այսօրվանից, քանի Րաֆֆին հացադուլի է նստած Ազատության հրապարակում, չսկսել ստորագրահավաք Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջով: Զուգահեռ պետք է ստորագրահավաք սկսել ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ: Համոզված եմ, որ այսօր կստորագրեն ավելի շատ մարդ, քան ընտրություններին Րաֆֆիին ձայն է տրվել: Ով համաձայն է՝ արձագանքեք»:

ԳԱԼԱ-ի հետ զրույցում նա նշեց, որ այդ գրառման արձագանքներն իր համար անակնկալ են եղել, քանի որ պարզ դարձավ, որ ժողովուրդը ավելիին է պատրաստ,քան շատերը պատկերացնում են: Ըստ Վարդան Հակոբյանի, տարածված էր այն կարծիքը, որ ժողովուրդը պասիվ է, չի գնում հանրահավաքների, սակայն իրականությունն այլ է:

«Ես մտածեցի, որ այսօր կարելի է սկսել համապետական ստորագրահավաք՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջով: Կա Տիգրան Մուկուչյան՝ իր անօրինական կառույցով, որը ոչ մի բան հաշվի չի առնում, և այդ մեկ մարդը՝ Տիգրան Մուկուչյանը, իր ստորագրությամբ վավերացնում է ՀՀ նախագահի ընտրությունները: Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ դրան հակակշիռ 1 միլիոն ստորագրությամբ կարելի է պահանջել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը»,- ասաց Վարդան Հակոբյանը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է այդ նախաձեռնության տեխնիկական կողմին, դիրիժորը վստահություն հայտնեց, որ ցանկության դեպքում, հնարավոր է կազմակերպել համապետական ստորագրահավաք, որը կարելի է զուգորդել նաև ինտերնետային ստորագրահավաքով:

«Իհարկե, ես կարող եմ նախաձեռնել այս գործընթացը, բայց քվեները պատկանում են Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, ուստի նա է իրավասու կոչ ուղղել իր ընտրազանգվածին, որից հետո կայծակնային արագությամբ կսկսվի ստորագրահավաքը: Չկա ավելի հզոր զենք, քան անձնագրային տվյալների վավերացումը՝ ստորագրությամբ: Այդ առումով, ես իրավունք չեմ վերապահում ինձ ընթացք տալ այս նախաձեռնությանը առանց Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի կոչի: Հակառակ դեպքում՝ կարող եմ ընկալվել որպես այս շարժման պառակտիչ, կամ՝ խանգարող գործունեություն իրականացնող:Պատկերացնում ե՞ք, ինչ կկատարվեր ՍԴ-ում, եթե սեղանին դրվեր մեկ միլիոն ստորագրությամբ փաստաթուղթը»,- ասում է դիրիժորը: Մեր այն հարցին՝ որքանո՞վ լուրջ կընկալի ՍԴ-ն մեկ միլիոն ստորագրությունը, նա համոզմունք հայտնեց, որ եթե ՍԴ-ն լուրջ չընդունի այն, ուրեմն կդառնա ոչ լեգիտիմ կառույց:

«Կա Հայաստանում ժողովրդի իշխանություն, որն իր իշխանությունը վավերացնում է ստորագրությամբ, սա ավելին է, քան քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկը: ժողովուրդը, վստահ եմ, պատրաստ է այդ ստորագրահավաքին, մնում է միայն վավերացնել այդ գործընթացը»,- եզրափակեց Վարդան Հակոբյանը:

Մելանյա Մելքումյան

Աղբյուր՝ galatv.am

----------

Hda (14.03.2013), Varzor (14.03.2013), Աթեիստ (14.03.2013), Տրիբուն (14.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե եթե կարաս Չերչիլին գերեզմանից հանի, բեր թող մեր շարժումը ղեկավարի: Կամ ուզում ես թոշակառուին համոզի, թող հետ գա: Գիտեմ, որ առանց իրա ելույթների տեղդ կորցրել ես:  
> 
> Այ տղա, էտ ու՞մ հետ ես, արյա ... ես վեշնի մաքուր եմ


Չերչիլ, թոշակառու չկա… էս ա… կամ կեթաս կնստես կողքը սոված, կամ էլ էն երեխեքի հետ "բարի արագիլը" կերգես… 

…Իսկ եթե լուրջ Տրիբուն ջան, ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում ինչը կարելի ա քննարկել Րաֆֆիի գուծունեության մեջ… իրա արարքն ու հայտարարությունները, ինչպես նաև նրա թմի ոչ մի քայլ տրամաբանության շարջանակներում չի տեղավորվում չասեմ հակասությունների առատությունը… Սահմանադրական դատարում Զարուհին, ով փաստաբան ա ու Անդրեասը ուղղակի laughing stock են, դրանից թույլ գործ հնարավոր չի սարքել, մի բան ասեմ մենակ how the fuck Սերժ Թանկյանը դառավ սահմանադրական դատարանի նյութ… կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ հարցաքննության կանչեին… հետևում եմ ընթացքին, ծիծաղս ա գալիս… 

Րաֆֆիից մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում ասել… ասում ա "միայն իմ դիակի վրայով" կլինի երդմնակալությունը… հետո ասում ա որ լինի, մենք կտոնենք նոր Հայաստանի "ձնունթը" (whatever the fuck that means), հետո էլ ասում ա եթե "ինագուրացվի", երկարացնելու եմ հացադուլածոմը… դու սրանից բան հասկանում ե՞ս… ես հասկանում եմ որ սովիծ մեռած մարդը ձևավորում ա նոր ստվերային իշխանությունը ու երկարացնում ա հացադուլը… 

…ու էս հլա 1/10000 մասն ա… 

հետո էլ ասում ես…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... մի բան ասեմ մենակ how the fuck Սերժ Թանկյանը դառավ սահմանադրական դատարանի նյութ… կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ հարցաքննության կանչեին… հետևում եմ ընթացքին, ծիծաղս ա գալիս… 
> …


Էսօր նույն բանը ՍԴ նախագահ Գագիկ Հարությունյանն ա ասել: Շնորհավորում եմ երկուսիդ էլ ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսօր նույն բանը ՍԴ նախագահ Գագիկ Հարությունյանն ա ասել: Շնորհավորում եմ երկուսիդ էլ ...


ու ինչ… եթե Զարուհին տենց անգրագետ բաներ ա անում, դրանով իշխանությանը ինքը ճիշտ ա հանում… միգուցե էդտեղի՞ց սկսես… 

էդ ես պտի շնորհավորեմ որ ընենց դիրք են բռնում որ էս իշխանությունները ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս…

հ.գ. Շառլ Ազնավուրին են մոռացել…  just because ընդդիմադիր ես ու ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, չի նշանակում որ ինչ էշություն ուզես կարաս անես… վաղը դու ես լինելու իշխանություն… գոնե իրանց ասելով…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու ինչ… եթե Զարուհին տենց անգրագետ բաներ ա անում, դրանով իշխանությանը ինքը ճիշտ ա հանում… միգուցե էդտեղի՞ց սկսես… 
> 
> էդ ես պտի շնորհավորեմ որ ընենց դիրք են բռնում որ էս իշխանությունները ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս…


Անիմաստ ու հավայի բաներ ես ասում ....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անիմաստ ու հավայի բաներ ես ասում ....


ո՞րն ա անիմաստ…

----------


## Varzor

> ասում ես ո՞վ ես, ձյաձ ջան


Ու էս անողնաշար մասսան, որը չի կարում մի հատ անասնուն "բանաստեղծի" ծնոտը փշրի, պիտի երկրի ճակատագիր որոշի կամ էլ կարծիքի իրավունք ունենա?
Առհամարանքնել վատ տարբերակ չէր, բայց "Գիքորներ առանց Համբոյի" արտահայտությունը, իմ հիշելով էդքան էլ թեթևների շարքից չի:

----------

Hda (14.03.2013), keyboard (14.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Այս սենց ցենտր մաքուր երկիր է Հայաստանը-


 Այս սենց բարի , ազնիվ քեռիներն են Հայաստանի պայծառ իրականության հենասյուները-
ՊՌՈՏԻՎ ԼՈՄԱ ՆԵՏ ՊՐԻՅՈՄԱ...

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ ջան, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ քաղաքական գործիչները ինչ ինչ մեծահարուստների պրոյեկտներն են, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Հայաստանի նախագահը <<ընտրվում>> է նաև որոշ հայ մեծահարուստների դաբրոյով՝ Տաշիր Սամո, կամ Քրքորյան կամ... Առանց նման ռեսուրսների իշխանության գալը թեորապես էլ, գործնականում էլ անհնար է: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ վերը նշված դաբրո տվողները մի փոքր սրտացավ մարդկանց իշխանության բերեն...
> Հա, գոռում ենք, որ ժողովուրդն է իշխանության բերում: Հա, ժողովուրդը ունի իր ազդեցությունը, հեղափոխություններում իր ներդրումը, բայց նույնիսկ հեղափոխությամբ իշխանության եկածները վաղ թե ուշ կզում են համաշխարհային մասշտաբի մագնատների տակ: Մնում ա էդ կզելուց մի փոքր սրտացավություն ցուցաբերեն իրենց երկրի նկատմամբ: Ժողովրդի բողոքն էլ *գուցե* կհարուցի էդ մագնատների սրտացավությունը, ինչում խիստ կասկացում եմ, բայց դե... ու հնարավոր է, որ եթե նույնիսկ այլ մարդու իշխանության չբերեն, ապա գոնէ եղածներին կարգի հրավիրեն:
> Թե չէ, հա ամեն ինչն էլ լոլո է, բայց դե... քո ասածով որ նայենք, պիտի համակերպվենք խոտի կարգավիճակի հետ ու խոտակերներին կեր դառնանք: Մի քիչ շարժ, շարժ ա պետք, մարդը մենակ շարժի մեջ ա դրսևորվում որպես մարդ:


Տիգ ջան: ընենց չի, որ բոլորս գիտենք: 
սարքել են Ռաֆոյին  ազնիվ, մաքուր, մաքրամքուր... ոչ կոռումպացված... տո էսիմ ինչ... 
ու նույնը իրա կույսակիցներին: 
...
հայտնի տեխնոլոգիա է, եթե ուզում ես մի հաը քամի անես ու ժողովուրդը ու ուզած քամու ուղղութամբ տեղաոփոխվի, ապա ընդամենը մի բան է պահանջվում անել,-- պոկել ժողովրդին գետնից, կտրել հիմքից: դրանքի հետո ինչ ուզես այդ մասսայի հետ կանես:

մի բան կա, որ մենք գոնե խաբնվելու իրավունք չունենք: դա թափանցիկությունն է- 
Ռաֆը, ինչքան գետնի վրա է, դրա մի տասը նագամը գետնի տակն է: իրա ֆինանսական աղբյուրներով ու իրա "պրայվիտ" խոսակցություններով: ո՞նց ա կարում մարդկանց մի մասսա հավատա սենց մարդու: լրիվ խելքները կորցրել են ժողովուրդի էս մասսան: չկա ոչ մի տրամաբանություն ...

----------


## Artgeo

> ասում ես ո՞վ ես, ձյաձ ջան


Ո՞նց, էս սադրիչը գրո՞ղ ա  :Shok:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան: ընենց չի, որ բոլորս գիտենք: 
> սարքել են Ռաֆոյին  ազնիվ, մաքուր, մաքրամքուր... ոչ կոռումպացված... տո էսիմ ինչ... 
> ու նույնը իրա կույսակիցներին: 
> ...
> հայտնի տեխնոլոգիա է, եթե ուզում ես մի հաը քամի անես ու ժողովուրդը ու ուզած քամու ուղղութամբ տեղաոփոխվի, ապա ընդամենը մի բան է պահանջվում անել,-- պոկել ժողովրդին գետնից, կտրել հիմքից: դրանքի հետո ինչ ուզես այդ մասսայի հետ կանես:
> 
> մի բան կա, որ մենք գոնե խաբնվելու իրավունք չունենք: դա թափանցիկությունն է- 
> Ռաֆը, ինչքան գետնի վրա է, դրա մի տասը նագամը գետնի տակն է: իրա ֆինանսական աղբյուրներով ու իրա "պրայվիտ" խոսակցություններով: ո՞նց ա կարում մարդկանց մի մասսա հավատա սենց մարդու: լրիվ խելքները կորցրել են ժողովուրդի էս մասսան: չկա ոչ մի տրամաբանություն ...


ԴՎ ջան քո ասած կուրորեն հավատացող մասսան էդքան էլ շատ չի ու հաստատ մեծամասնություն չի: Մարդիկ ուղղակի այս պահին այլ ելք չեն տեսնում:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ո՞նց, էս սադրիչը գրո՞ղ ա


գրող չի է, գրող ու սև ցավ ա

----------


## Artgeo

> գրող չի է, գրող ու սև ցավ ա


Մի հատ հին անեգդոտ կա

- Իմացա՞ր, էն ձեր վերևի հարևան պրոֆեսորը գ*ոթ ա
- Ո՞նց, էդ գ*ոթը պորֆեսո՞ր ա  :Shok: 

Իմ գրածը էդ շարքից ա  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (14.03.2013), keyboard (14.03.2013), Mephistopheles (14.03.2013), Sagittarius (14.03.2013), Tig (14.03.2013), Varzor (15.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (14.03.2013), Արէա (14.03.2013), Գալաթեա (14.03.2013), Ձայնալար (14.03.2013), Սերխիո (14.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Անգրագետ եմ, մենակ ռոժն ա տպավորվել:


Ես էլ անգրագետ չեմ ուրեմն,  օրեր  առաջ մեղեդի նստած էինք, էսի ընդեղ էր, հարբած էր երևի,երևի չէ` հաստատ, մեկին չամռվել էր էլի, յանիմ ինքըը գրող ա դես դեն, էն մարդն էլ կնգա հետ նստած երեկո էր անցկացնում, սրան մի կերպ քյոլին գնաց, բայց կնիկը մարդուն տռաս հանեց, էն լսեցի, որ ասեց էս ինչ բոմժերի հետ ես դու շփվում  :LOL: 
Փաստորեն կնիկն էլ անգրագետ չէր, գիտեր, որ բոմժ ա, հա իդեպ, էս ասում եմ երևի մի ամսվա դեպք արդեն, նույն սառոչկով ու գալստուկով էր  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (14.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Տիգ ջան: ընենց չի, որ բոլորս գիտենք: 
> սարքել են Ռաֆոյին  ազնիվ, մաքուր, մաքրամքուր... ոչ կոռումպացված... տո էսիմ ինչ... 
> ու նույնը իրա կույսակիցներին: 
> ...
> հայտնի տեխնոլոգիա է, եթե ուզում ես մի հաը քամի անես ու ժողովուրդը ու ուզած քամու ուղղութամբ տեղաոփոխվի, ապա ընդամենը մի բան է պահանջվում անել,-- պոկել ժողովրդին գետնից, կտրել հիմքից: դրանքի հետո ինչ ուզես այդ մասսայի հետ կանես:
> 
> մի բան կա, որ մենք գոնե խաբնվելու իրավունք չունենք: դա թափանցիկությունն է- 
> Ռաֆը, ինչքան գետնի վրա է, դրա մի տասը նագամը գետնի տակն է: իրա ֆինանսական աղբյուրներով ու իրա "պրայվիտ" խոսակցություններով: ո՞նց ա կարում մարդկանց մի մասսա հավատա սենց մարդու: լրիվ խելքները կորցրել են ժողովուրդի էս մասսան: չկա ոչ մի տրամաբանություն ...


Հարգելի dvgray, քո մեղմ ասած խիստ տենդենցիոզ , հախուռն ոճի բառերի հեղեղի մեջ ի ուրախություն ինձ հայտնաբերեցի մի հոյակապ արտահայտություն-
մի բան կա, որ մենք գոնե խաբնվելու իրավունք չունենք: դա թափանցիկությունն է- 
Կուզենայի նաև մի միտք ասել- մի բան կա, որ մենք գոնե խաբնվելու իրավունք չունենք: դա օբյեկտիվությունն է:  
  Օբյեկտիվությունն ԱՅՆ է, որ մի անհիմն, մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններով, ենթադրությունների , դավադրությունների տեսությամբ մի տեսակ ստացվում է, որ ԱՆԿՈՂՄՆԱԿԱԼ չես :
ԵԿ ԽՈՍԵՆՔ ՐԱՖՖԻ- ՍԵՐԺ հարցից հենց քո բնորոշմամբ - որ չխաբնվենք,  թափանցիկությունից :
Ի միջիայլոց, օբյեկտիվորեն, հենց այդ էլ - թափանցիկություն ամեն ինչում,  միշտ պահանջել է ժողովուրդը, ՐԱՖՖԻն իր թիմով բազմիցս թե խոսքով, թէ արած գործերով պայքարել է հենց դրա համար, իսկ ՍԵՐԺԸ իր թիմով, տիրապետելով հսկայական իշխանական լծակների, ԲԱԶՄԻՑՍ  գործով ցույց է տվել, որ ԴԵՄ Է ՃՇՏԻ ՇԱՏ ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐ ՉԱՓԱՆԻՇԻՆ_ ԹԱՓԱՆՑԻԿՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ, ու թե ինչ- ինչ փոքրիկ կիսաքայլեր արվել են այդ ուղղությամբ, հարգելի dvgray, հավատա, արվել են միմիայն դժկամությամբ, արևմուտքի, ժողովրդի, ՀԱԿԻ ,  ՐԱՖՖՈՒ ճնշումների հետևանքով  :
 Շնորհիվ դրա համարյա բոլորս արդեն գիտենք ՍԵՐԺԻՆ ու իր թիմին :
 Հարգելի dvgray, կխնդրեի հանուն քո իսկ հոյակապ ձևակերպած ՃՇՏԻ ՇԱՏ ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐ ՉԱՓԱՆԻՇԻ ԹԱՓԱՆՑԻԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ +
 Օբյեկտիվություն, ոչ թե  ԱՊԱԿՈՂՄՈՐՈՇՈՂ, ՀՈՒՍԱՀԱՏԵՑՆՈՂ մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններով, ենթադրությունների , դավադրությունների տեսությամբ,այլ կոնկրետ փաստերով պատռիր մեր բոլորի համար ՐԱՖՖՈՒ ՈՒ ԻՐ ԹԻՄԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԻ ԴԻՄԱԿԸ, իր իրական նպատակը բացահայտի և հիմնավոր,ի իր հետևում թաքնվածների անունը տուր, բայց ՄԻՄԻԱՅՆ ՀԻՄՆԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ , որպեսզի մարդիք հավատան քեզ :

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տիգ ջան: ընենց չի, որ բոլորս գիտենք: 
> սարքել են Ռաֆոյին  ազնիվ, մաքուր, մաքրամքուր... ոչ կոռումպացված... տո էսիմ ինչ... 
> ու նույնը իրա կույսակիցներին: 
> ...


Մի զրկիր մարդկանց ռոմանծիկայից, իրենց համար հերոս են հորինել, օժտել են հերոսին բարի դրացիական հատկանիշներով եւ սավառնում են պատրանքներում :Angel:

----------


## Չամիչ

> պատռիր մեր բոլորի համար ՐԱՖՖՈՒ ՈՒ ԻՐ ԹԻՄԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԻ ԴԻՄԱԿԸ[/B], իր իրական նպատակը բացահայտի և հիմնավոր,ի իր հետևում թաքնվածների անունը տուր, բայց ՄԻՄԻԱՅՆ ՀԻՄՆԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ , որպեսզի մարդիք հավատան քեզ :


Դուք եք նրան օժտել բարեւաժպիտ հրեշտակի դիմակով: Անձամբ ես չեմ նկատել,որ dvgray-ը նրան օժտի ինչ որ չեղած հատկանիշներով:

----------


## Sagittarius

դզեց  :Smile:

----------

Hda (14.03.2013), Rammstein (14.03.2013), Tig (14.03.2013), Varzor (15.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (14.03.2013), Հայկօ (14.03.2013), Ձայնալար (14.03.2013), Տրիբուն (14.03.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ու էս անողնաշար մասսան, որը չի կարում մի հատ անասնուն "բանաստեղծի" ծնոտը փշրի, պիտի երկրի ճակատագիր որոշի կամ էլ կարծիքի իրավունք ունենա?
> Առհամարանքնել վատ տարբերակ չէր, բայց "Գիքորներ առանց Համբոյի" արտահայտությունը, իմ հիշելով էդքան էլ թեթևների շարքից չի:


Էս մարդը եկել ա մլիցեքի դեմը կռիվ ա սարքում, որ մեկին բռնել տա դու ջարդել փշրելուց ես խոսում:

----------

Chuk (14.03.2013), Hda (14.03.2013), Sagittarius (14.03.2013), Tig (14.03.2013), Varzor (15.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (14.03.2013), Հայկօ (14.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2013), Սերխիո (14.03.2013), Տրիբուն (14.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> էս իր պատվին են կպցրել Մոսկվայում



Փաստորեն, ստաժով ավանտյուրիստ ա:   Դրա գործերից ի՞նչ կա նետում:

----------


## Hda

> Փաստորեն, ստաժով ավանտյուրիստ ա:   Դրա գործերից ի՞նչ կա նետում:


Кто такой Хачик Киракосян

В молодости Киракосян работал на кладбище, а потом снялся в роли могильщика в одном из армянских фильмов.

Պարզվում ա դերասան էլ ա ...  



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Армянский поэт, родился 7 января 1959 года в Ереване. Издал четыре поэтических сборника, последний — «Мир, почему ты стал таким?» — планирует перевести на все языки мира.

В молодости Киракосян работал на кладбище, а потом снялся в роли могильщика в одном из армянских фильмов.

В 1991 году приехал из Еревана в Москву, через 13 лет вернулся в Армению. Сейчас Хачик Киракосян живет и работает в Ереване, создал Союз армянских бардов, хоть сам и не умеет петь.
Из творчества Хачика Киракосяна
Средь алых роз ты роза, но другая,
Что отразится в миллионах глаз!..
Из тишины, как искра, высекает
Жемчужина — твой голос,
нет, твой глас!..
Ты превращаешь в сад вишневый
мир мой!..
Глаза, нет, очи — порожденье дня...
О, свет любви, а также славы,
милая,
Душа которой не имеет дна...
Вся в голубом небесном
чистом платье,
Заласканная миллионом глаз...
И перед тобой дороги, как объятия,
И звезды на коленях в этот час!

Это стихотворение, которое Хачик Киракосян посвятил Алле Пугачевой, писатель Астхик Саркисян цитирует в своей книге «Святая к музыке любовь...».

----------

Դավիթ (15.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Եզդիներով բնակեցված գյուղերը 100 տոկոսով ընտրել են Սերժ Սարգսյանին
> http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24928948.html


կարող ա՞ էս էլ ա սուտ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Varzor

> Էս մարդը եկել ա մլիցեքի դեմը կռիվ ա սարքում, որ մեկին բռնել տա դու ջարդել փշրելուց ես խոսում:


Ընգեր, իսկ ով ասեց, որ հենց մլիցեքի դեմը պիտի անեն?  :Wink: 
Տնաշեն, ոնց որ հեչ պոլիտեխնիկցի չլնես  :Jpit:  Տալդա տեղ են հարցերը լուծում:
Խոսքս նրա մասինա, որ դրա կարգի հայվանները նետց քթները տնգած ման են գալիս խմբակային վիրավորելով:
Եթե էդ մասսան իսկի ինքն իր նաձը չի կարողանում պաշտպանել հայվաններից կամ գոնե արժանի պատիժ տալ, էլ ինչ ես սպասում?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ընգեր, իսկ ով ասեց, որ հենց մլիցեքի դեմը պիտի անեն? 
> Տնաշեն, ոնց որ հեչ պոլիտեխնիկցի չլնես  Տալդա տեղ են հարցերը լուծում:
> Խոսքս նրա մասինա, որ դրա կարգի հայվանները նետց քթները տնգած ման են գալիս խմբակային վիրավորելով:
> Եթե էդ մասսան իսկի ինքն իր նաձը չի կարողանում պաշտպանել հայվաններից կամ գոնե արժանի պատիժ տալ, էլ ինչ ես սպասում?


Պոլիտեխնիկցի եմ, բայց էդ տարիքից դուրս եմ եկել, որ ինչ-որ անիմաստ կենդանու հետ բաեվիկ խաղամ, գնամ հասցեն ճարեմ գիշերով բադեզդի դեմը սպասեմ, հետո էլ կամ կարանամ տակից դուրս գամ, կամ ընգնեմ քաղմասները: Հիմա սկի 5-ի հետևն են կամերաներ դրել ինչից ես խամար  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (15.03.2013), Sagittarius (15.03.2013), Varzor (17.03.2013), Zodiac (15.03.2013), Սերխիո (15.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Պռոֆեսիոնալ մուտիլովչիկների պակաս չկա, то ли еще будет- 





Հեսա լրիվ բառդակ կսարքեն  :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Պռոֆեսիոնալ մուտիլովչիկների պակաս չկա, то ли еще будет- 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հեսա լրիվ բառդակ կսարքեն


Էս մորուքով պապին ո՞վ էր: Դզեց:

Էն գլխին նարնջագույն ժապավեն կապած կնոջը պետք ա կարողանան հասկացնել, որ ոչ մեկի հետ չփորձի կոնտակտի մտնել:

----------

Rammstein (16.03.2013), Sagittarius (15.03.2013), Աթեիստ (15.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

լսում ե՞ք ինչ ա խոսում… համ ասում ա եկեղեցին մի բերեք քաղաքականության մեջ մտցրեք, համ էլ ինքն ա բերում մտցնում… սրա նման էշ մարդ ես հլա չեմ տեսել…

----------

Varzor (17.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> լսում ե՞ք ինչ ա խոսում… համ ասում ա եկեղեցին մի բերեք քաղաքականության մեջ մտցրեք, համ էլ ինքն ա բերում մտցնում… սրա նման էշ մարդ ես հլա չեմ տեսել…


Մե՞ֆ, տի կտո՞ տակոյ, դավայ դասվիդանիյա  :Jpit: 

ես Արտոյին եմ լսում՝

----------

Տրիբուն (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մե՞ֆ, տի կտո՞ տակոյ, դավայ դասվիդանիյա 
> 
> ես Արտոյին եմ լսում՝


ապեր, չե՞ք լսում ինչեր ա խոսում… աբսուրդի սահմանը անցնում ա…

----------


## Sagittarius

> ապեր, չե՞ք լսում ինչեր ա խոսում… աբսուրդի սահմանը անցնում ա…


Մեֆ, Լևոնն էլ ժողովրդին գոռալ էր տալիս՝ «Մանվել, Մանվել»... էն ժամանակ էլ որոշ մադրիկ ուղեղները մթագնած փորձում էին սաղին ապացուցել, թե Լևոնը ինչ սրիկա ա, ցանկացած ուրիշ հարց իրանց այլևս էլ չէր հետաքրքրում: Ամեն մեկն էլ քննադատության տեղիք տալիս ա, բայց դու, իմհկ, արդեն սկսել ես Րաֆֆիին քննադատել քննադատելու համար: Քեզ մոտ քննադատությունը դարձել ա ինքնանպատակ: 

հ.գ. ելույթը դեռ չեմ լսել, չեմ բացառում, որ իմ դուրն էլ չգա իրա ասածը

----------

Տրիբուն (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Լևոնն էլ ժողովրդին գոռալ էր տալիս՝ «Մանվել, Մանվել»... էն ժամանակ էլ որոշ մադրիկ ուղեղները մթագնած փորձում էին սաղին ապացուցել, թե Լևոնը ինչ սրիկա ա, ցանկացած ուրիշ հարց իրանց այլևս էլ չէր հետաքրքրում: Ամեն մեկն էլ քննադատության տեղիք տալիս ա, բայց դու, իմհկ, արդեն սկսել ես Րաֆֆիին քննադատել քննադատելու համար: Քեզ մոտ քննադատությունը դարձել ա ինքնանպատակ: 
> 
> հ.գ. ելույթը դեռ չեմ լսել, չեմ բացառում, որ իմ դուրն էլ չգա իրա ասածը


Մանվելը եթե գար հարթակ շատ բան կփոխվեր… բայց սա ավետարան ա կարդում գլխներիդ… տենց չի՞… էն ժամանակ նպատակը իշխանությունից բեկորներ պոկելն էր ու դա արվում էր… "Մանվել"-ը էտ էր նշանակում… չաշխատեց… Մանվելը չմիացավ…

Ես Րաֆֆին չեմ քննադատում, նա քննադատության արժանի քայլ չի անում… ես նրան ծաղրում եմ, որովհետև դրանից ավելին նա չի անում… աղոթում ա… ավետարանն ու խաչը դրած կողքին ծոմ ա պահում…

----------

Chuk (16.03.2013), Varzor (17.03.2013), Աթեիստ (15.03.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Artgeo



----------


## Artgeo



----------

Varzor (17.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> http://youtu.be/qJp9JMdvmY0


59-րդ վայրկյանին Րաֆֆի նախագահ գոռացողի դեմքին նայեք  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

,,,

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մանվելը եթե գար հարթակ շատ բան կփոխվեր……


Բա որ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժն էլ միանային ինչքան բան կփոխվեր: Ապեր, Լևոնը ինչքան շոպլիկ բոզի տղա կար, անունը գորռալ էր տալիս, հենա դրանից բոլ բոլ ունենք, էլ փոփոխությունն ինչների՞ս էր պետք:

----------

Բիձա (17.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Էս քանի օրը մտածում եմ, թե ուր ենք հասել, ու մանթո եմ:
Փաստն էն ա, որ մեջներս լիքը բան կա հասունացած, որ ուզում ենք դուրս հանել, որը մեզ կարող ա դրդի ինչ ասես անելու, գնալու մինչև վերջ:
Էնքան բան կա մեջներս, որ հույս ենք կապում Րաֆֆու ու իրա տուֆտա քայլերի, որ հույս ենք կապում անհայտ մեկի կազմակերպված հավանաբար սադրիչ երթի ու տենց բաների հետ: Տխուր ա: Հա, քցված ենք էս պահին բոլոր կողմերի: Բայց չեմ կասկածում, որ հաղթելու ենք: Որտև մեջներս ոչ միայն «նավսն» ա հասունացած, այլև դուխը: Մնաց՝ ճիշտ ուղղորդող լինի: Կլինի:

----------

Hda (16.03.2013), Sagittarius (16.03.2013), Varzor (17.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա որ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժն էլ միանային ինչքան բան կփոխվեր: Ապեր, Լևոնը ինչքան շոպլիկ բոզի տղա կար, անունը գորռալ էր տալիս, հենա դրանից բոլ բոլ ունենք, էլ փոփոխությունն ինչների՞ս էր պետք:


դու մի վռազի տենց ասել… մոռացել ե՞ս որ սերժը Րաֆֆիիդ ռահվիրան ա… ու ինչքան բոզի տղա կա գալի նստում ա Րաֆֆիի սկամեյկին… 

ապեր, he is so fucked up everything that even this fucking government looks right… he makes'm look good…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա որ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժն էլ միանային ինչքան բան կփոխվեր: Ապեր, Լևոնը ինչքան շոպլիկ բոզի տղա կար, անունը գորռալ էր տալիս, հենա դրանից բոլ բոլ ունենք, էլ փոփոխությունն ինչների՞ս էր պետք:


դու մի վռազի տենց ասել… մոռացել ե՞ս որ սերժը Րաֆֆիիդ ռահվիրան ա… ու ինչքան բոզի տղա կա գալի նստում ա Րաֆֆիի սկամեյկին… 

ապեր, he is so fucked up everything that even this fucking government looks right… he makes'm look good…

----------


## Zodiac

> Տրիբուն-ի խոսքերից  
> Բա որ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժն էլ միանային ինչքան բան կփոխվերՏրիբունԱպեր, Լևոնը ինչքան շոպլիկ բոզի տղա կար, անունը գորռալ էր տալիս, հենա դրանից բոլ բոլ ունենք, էլ փոփոխությունն ինչների՞ս էր պետք:
> 			
> 		
> 
> դու մի վռազի տենց ասել… մոռացել ե՞ս որ սերժը Րաֆֆիիդ ռահվիրան ա… ու ինչքան բոզի տղա կա գալի նստում ա Րաֆֆիի սկամեյկին… 
> 
> ապեր, he is so fucked up everything that even this fucking government looks right… he makes'm look good…


Mephistopheles և Տրիբուն, էս ինչ գռեհիկ բառապաշար եք օգտագործում :
Ամեն ինչին էլ չափ կա, սահման  :
Հարգեք ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ, հարգեք ընթերցողներին, հիշեք, որ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ քննարկումների հասարակական վայր է, մի վերածեք այն աղբանոցի, հատկապես հարգեք ԻԳԱԿԱՆ ՍԵՌԻ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ ԸՆԹԵՐՑՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ :

----------

dvgray (16.03.2013), Hda (16.03.2013), keyboard (16.03.2013), Varzor (17.03.2013), Win Wolf (17.03.2013), Ձայնալար (16.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles և Տրիբուն, էս ինչ գռեհիկ բառապաշար եք օգտագործում :
> Ամեն ինչին էլ չափ կա, սահման  :
> Հարգեք ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ, հարգեք ընթերցողներին, հիշեք, որ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ քննարկումների հասարակական վայր է, մի վերածեք այն աղբանոցի, հատկապես հարգեք ԻԳԱԿԱՆ ՍԵՌԻ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ ԸՆԹԵՐՑՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ :


Բոզ-ը մաքուր հայերեն բառ ա… Շեքսպիրի թարգմանության մեջ են օգտագործել… Օթելլոյի մեջ…

----------


## dvgray

> Բոզ-ը մաքուր հայերեն բառ ա… Շեքսպիրի թարգմանության մեջ են օգտագործել… Օթելլոյի մեջ…


https://www.google.ca/search?q=%D5%A...w=1920&bih=965

ըստ գոգոլի, Հայաստանում դրանք մաժորիտի են :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (16.03.2013), Տրիբուն (16.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Էս քանի օրը մտածում եմ, թե ուր ենք հասել, ու մանթո եմ:
> Փաստն էն ա, որ մեջներս լիքը բան կա հասունացած, որ ուզում ենք դուրս հանել, որը մեզ կարող ա դրդի ինչ ասես անելու, գնալու մինչև վերջ:
> Էնքան բան կա մեջներս, որ հույս ենք կապում Րաֆֆու ու իրա տուֆտա քայլերի, որ հույս ենք կապում անհայտ մեկի կազմակերպված հավանաբար սադրիչ երթի ու տենց բաների հետ: Տխուր ա: Հա, քցված ենք էս պահին բոլոր կողմերի: Բայց չեմ կասկածում, որ հաղթելու ենք: Որտև մեջներս ոչ միայն «նավսն» ա հասունացած, այլև դուխը: Մնաց՝ ճիշտ ուղղորդող լինի: Կլինի:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բացի ընդգծվածից-էտ որ չլիներ, նկարագրածդ իրավիճակին չէինք հասնի... Դուխի մոմենտն էլ էնքան պիտի բարձրացվի, որ դիմացինի դուխը կոտրվի, էտ վախտ կռիվ չի լինի..

----------


## Hda

> Mephistopheles և Տրիբուն, էս ինչ գռեհիկ բառապաշար եք օգտագործում :
> Ամեն ինչին էլ չափ կա, սահման  :
> Հարգեք ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ, հարգեք ընթերցողներին, հիշեք, որ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ քննարկումների հասարակական վայր է, մի վերածեք այն աղբանոցի, հատկապես հարգեք ԻԳԱԿԱՆ ՍԵՌԻ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ ԸՆԹԵՐՑՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ :





> Բոզ-ը մաքուր հայերեն բառ ա… Շեքսպիրի թարգմանության մեջ են օգտագործել… Օթելլոյի մեջ…


[QUOTE=Baradi;2393662]  -ին լրիվ ճիշտ ա, թե՞ քեզ թվում ա մենք պակաս մաքուր հայերեն բառեր գիտենք  :Wink:  ընդունի, որ հարցը հայոց լեզվից չէր:
Օրինակներ էլ խնդրեցի չբերես, հերիք ա, կուշտ ենք: Ռաֆֆի ու եթե բառերն էլ աշխատի չօգտագործել, միքիչ էլ նիքիդ ու ավատարիդ նայի, համոզված եմ էտ դեպքում 3-4ժամը մեկ գրառում կանես  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

Կեղծված ընտրությունները, վերջին տարիներին, մեր ժողովրդի ամենասիրած կուտն ա: Ով ուզում ա էտ կուտը տա, անգամ եթե պոլի փետը տա մարդիկ պատրաստ են գնալ հետեւից: Րաֆֆին ոգեւորվեց, որ 37 տոկոս հավաքել ա, հիշեց մադկանց սիրած կուտը ու ոտքի հանեց իր սեփական շահերը առաջ տանելու համար: 

Միայն  սարսափելի վտանգավոր, անազնիվ մարդը կարող ա՝ զգալով մարդկանց թույլ տեղը, շահարկի էտ հանգամանքը ու սեփական շահերը առաջ տանի:

Ցավոք չեք զգում թե սա ինչ պաթոլոգիկ վիճակ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Կեղծված ընտրությունները, վերջին տարիներին, մեր ժողովրդի ամենասիրած կուտն ա: Ով ուզում ա էտ կուտը տա, անգամ եթե պոլի փետը տա մարդիկ պատրաստ են գնալ հետեւից: Րաֆֆին ոգեւորվեց, որ 37 տոկոս հավաքել ա, հիշեց մադկանց սիրած կուտը ու ոտքի հանեց իր սեփական շահերը առաջ տանելու համար: 
> 
> Միայն  սարսափելի վտանգավոր, անազնիվ մարդը կարող ա՝ զգալով մարդկանց թույլ տեղը, շահարկի էտ հանգամանքը ու սեփական շահերը առաջ տանի:
> 
> Ցավոք չեք զգում թե սա ինչ պաթոլոգիկ վիճակ ա:


Չամիչ ջան, դու զգում ես, կարևորն էդ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կեղծված ընտրությունները, վերջին տարիներին, մեր ժողովրդի ամենասիրած կուտն ա: Ով ուզում ա էտ կուտը տա, անգամ եթե պոլի փետը տա մարդիկ պատրաստ են գնալ հետեւից: Րաֆֆին ոգեւորվեց, որ 37 տոկոս հավաքել ա, հիշեց մադկանց սիրած կուտը ու ոտքի հանեց իր սեփական շահերը առաջ տանելու համար: 
> 
> Միայն  սարսափելի վտանգավոր, անազնիվ մարդը կարող ա՝ զգալով մարդկանց թույլ տեղը, շահարկի էտ հանգամանքը ու սեփական շահերը առաջ տանի:
> 
> Ցավոք չեք զգում թե սա ինչ պաթոլոգիկ վիճակ ա:


Չամիչ, շատ գեշ ա, որ դու հայ ժողովրդի լավագույն մասին, հա, էն ամենալավ մասին, որ ամենախելոքն ա, ամենազարգացածն ա, ուզենալով կամ չուզենալով, հավատալով կամ չհավատալով գնում ա Ազատության հրապարակ, դու կուտ ուտող ես համարում: Կուտ ուտողները նրանք են, որ սկի խաբար էլ չեն` Հայաստանում ընտրությունները երբ են լինում ու խաբար էլ չեն, որ դրանք կեղծվում են: Ու տենց մարդիկ, ցավոք սրտի, շատ կան:

----------

Win Wolf (17.03.2013), Դավիթ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, դու զգում ես, կարևորն էդ ա


Համաձայն եմ, դա շատ կարեւոր ա :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, շատ գեշ ա, որ դու հայ ժողովրդի լավագույն մասին, հա, էն ամենալավ մասին, որ ամենախելոքն ա, ամենազարգացածն ա, ուզենալով կամ չուզենալով, հավատալով կամ չհավատալով գնում ա Ազատության հրապարակ, դու կուտ ուտող ես համարում: Կուտ ուտողները նրանք են, որ սկի խաբար էլ չեն` Հայաստանում ընտրությունները երբ են լինում ու խաբար էլ չեն, որ դրանք կեղծվում են: Ու տենց մարդիկ, ցավոք սրտի, շատ կան:


Շատ տգեղ ա, որ Րաֆֆու խոսքերը կրնկելով էն մասսային ով գնում իրա հետեւից անվանում ես լավագույնը: Պարտադիր չի, որ ձեր առաջնորդի ամեն ասած հիմարություն գաք ու ստեղ կրկնեք: Լավ կլիներ մեկ մեկ ձեզանից էլ ինչ որ բան ասեիք

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, շատ գեշ ա, որ դու հայ ժողովրդի լավագույն մասին, հա, էն ամենալավ մասին, որ ամենախելոքն ա, ամենազարգացածն ա, ուզենալով կամ չուզենալով, հավատալով կամ չհավատալով գնում ա Ազատության հրապարակ, դու կուտ ուտող ես համարում: Կուտ ուտողները նրանք են, որ սկի խաբար էլ չեն` Հայաստանում ընտրությունները երբ են լինում ու խաբար էլ չեն, որ դրանք կեղծվում են: Ու տենց մարդիկ, ցավոք սրտի, շատ կան:



Խնդրեմ, պաթոլոգիկ վիճակի եւս մեկ ակնառու ապացույց: Մարդկանց արդեն բաժանում ա լավերի ու վատերի: Էտ դու կարող ա՞ ասեղնագործ վերնաշապիկով ես ծնվել, որ քեզ համարում ես ինձանից լավը:

----------


## Չամիչ

Մեկ մեկ ասնում եմ Րաֆֆին լսեմ, կարող ա ինչ որ խելոք բան ասի՞, Դիլիջանի ելույթից հետո հասկացա, որ էս մարդը պարզապես ընդունակ չի ինչ որ խելոք բան ասելու, մարդ որ կանգնի ու ասի՝ ստեղ հավաքվել են *լավագույն Դիլիջանցիները*, էլ դրանից հետո ո՞նց կարամ էտ մարդուն լուրջ ընդունեմ:

----------


## Գեա

*ՙՙՀայաստանը հզորանում է, շենանում է: Ես ապրում եմ հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանում՚՚:
*մարդ չգիտի ինչ գրի , որ հանկարծ չվիրավորի:Էդ ապահով, բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանի տեղն ասա վեշերս հավաքած գալիս եմ:
Հգ էս վերջերս մոտս օֆթոփից բացի ուրիշ բան չի ստացվում, հուսով եմ համընդհանուր օֆթոփանոցի ֆոնի վրա էս մեկն էլ աչքից կվրիպի...

----------

Chuk (16.03.2013), Hda (16.03.2013), Varzor (17.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (16.03.2013), Տրիբուն (16.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *ՙՙՀայաստանը հզորանում է, շենանում է: Ես ապրում եմ հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանում՚՚:
> *մարդ չգիտի ինչ գրի , որ հանկարծ չվիրավորի:Էդ ապահով, բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանի տեղն ասա վեշերս հավաքած գալիս եմ:
> Հգ էս վերջերս մոտս օֆթոփից բացի ուրիշ բան չի ստացվում, հուսով եմ համընդհանուր օֆթոփանոցի ֆոնի վրա էս մեկն էլ աչքից կվրիպի...


Իսկ դու ուրիշ ստատուս գրի, օրինակ՝ ես ապում եմ աղքատ, խեղճ ու կրակ, քանդ ու քարափ Հայաստանում: Դրա համար եմ ասում, պետք ա ինքներս մեզնից սկսենք, մեր ուղեղներից: Աշխարհը արտացոլում ա էն ինչ մենք մտածում ենք:
Եթե դու ուզում ես հասնել անձնական հաջողության եւ ունենաս ասենք թե էս կարգի մտքեր՝ ես թույլ եմ, անօգնական եմ, խեղճ եմ, իմ մոտ ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի, ապա, նման մտքերով դու երբեք հաջողության չես հասնի: Գոյություն ունի նաեւ կոլեկտիվ գիտակցություն: Եթե ուզում ես, որ հայրենիքդ հզորանա նպաստի դրան, այլ ոչ թե սպասի, որ կհայտնվի ինչ որ մի հերոս ու ամեն ինչ կախարդական ձեւով կվերափոխվի:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ի դեպ կոլեկտիվ գիտակցությունը ահավոր հզոր բան ա: Դարեր ի վեր հայը չի ունեցել ազգային շահ ասվածը, հայի համար միշտ գոյություն ունի անձնական շահ: Քանի դեռ մենք ի նպաստ մեր հայրենիքի չենք սկսել մի մարդու պես մտածել, ոչինչ չի փոխվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ կոլեկտիվ գիտակցությունը ահավոր հզոր բան ա: Դարեր ի վեր հայը չի ունեցել ազգային շահ ասվածը, հայի համար միշտ գոյություն ունի անձնական շահ: Քանի դեռ մենք ի նպաստ մեր հայրենիքի չենք սկսել մի մարդու պես մտածել, ոչինչ չի փոխվի:


Դե ուրեմն, Չամիչ ջան, սկսիր մտածել մեր պես: Հանիր վարդագույն ա, թե ինչ գույնի ակնոցներդ ու մի հատ հենց քո շրջապատից սկսած սկսիր հարցնել, թե ի՞նչ ա եղել նախագահական ընտրություններում, ով կոնկրետ ինչ դեպքերի ա  ականատես եղել: Վստահ եմ, շատ պատմություններ կլսես: Սկսենք ինձնից.

1. Ես անձամբ գիտեմ շատերին, ովքեր փողով քվեարկել են,
2. Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են տարիք չհարգողները այդ օրը դարձել «տարիք հարգող», ու իրենց քուչի ծերերին բերել քվեարկության, կանգնել ընտրախցիկի առաջ ու հետևել նրանց ընտրությանը,
3. Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ, թե ոնց ա թաղային հեղինակությունը, ով որևէ կապ չի ունեցել (դե յուրե) ընտրությունների հետ, մտել ընտրատեղամաս ու հարցրել «700 հոգուն արդեն դզեցինք, տղերքը նորմալ բերու՞մ են մարդկանց» (ժամը ~14:00):

Ու ես խոսում եմ իմանալով թե իմ տեսածը (իսկ տեսածս իրականում ավելի շատ է ու միայն այս ընտրություններին չէ), ու նաև համադրելով լիքը ուրիշների տեսածը: Ուրեմն դու էլ սկսիր հիշել քո տեսածը, սկսիր հարցուփորձ անել, ու վստահ եմ, խելքդ կհերիքի հասկանալու համար, որ ընտրությունները կեղծված են, իսկ դու էս պահին դեռ կուտ կերած կարգավիճակում ես՝ իշխանության կուտը:

----------

Zodiac (16.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Գեա

> Իսկ դու ուրիշ ստատուս գրի, օրինակ՝ ես ապում եմ աղքատ, խեղճ ու կրակ, քանդ ու քարափ Հայաստանում: Դրա համար եմ ասում, պետք ա ինքներս մեզնից սկսենք, մեր ուղեղներից: Աշխարհը արտացոլում ա էն ինչ մենք մտածում ենք:
> Եթե դու ուզում ես հասնել անձնական հաջողության եւ ունենաս ասենք թե էս կարգի մտքեր՝ ես թույլ եմ, անօգնական եմ, խեղճ եմ, իմ մոտ ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի, ապա, նման մտքերով դու երբեք հաջողության չես հասնի: Գոյություն ունի նաեւ կոլեկտիվ գիտակցություն: Եթե ուզում ես, որ հայրենիքդ հզորանա նպաստի դրան, այլ ոչ թե սպասի, որ կհայտնվի ինչ որ մի հերոս ու ամեն ինչ կախարդական ձեւով կվերափոխվի:


ըհը, մեկ էլ ասա, որ դեպի տիեզերք ուղերձ հղենք որ երկնքից էդ ցանկությունը իրական դառած թափի գլխներիս: Մեծ աղջիկ ես տո... մի խելքը գլխին ձև ,առաջարկ եթե ունես որպես էս երկրի տեր,քաղաքացի ասա փորձենք,քննարկեն չէ,  սուս մնա, սպասի մինչև խելոք մարդիկ մի բան կանեն , կմտածեմ: Կոնկրետ քո գրած ստատուսը իմ վրա նունիսկ զառանցանքի տպավորություն չթողեց( էդպես լիներ ձեն չէի հանի, կմտածեի մարդ ա իրա  կյանքն էլ սենց ա դասավարեվել)այլ կուշտի զկռտոցի, հերիք ա, երկրի կեսը գիշերը սոված ա պառկում քնելու, էդ մարդկանց չես կարում օգնես , գոնե մի արհամարհի...

----------

Zodiac (16.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013), Դավիթ (16.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (16.03.2013), Տրիբուն (16.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ըհը, մեկ էլ ասա, որ դեպի տիեզերք ուղերձ հղենք որ երկնքից էդ ցանկությունը իրական դառած թափի գլխներիս: Մեծ աղջիկ ես տո... մի խելքը գլխին ձև ,առաջարկ եթե ունես որպես էս երկրի տեր,քաղաքացի ասա փորձենք,քննարկեն չէ,  սուս մնա, սպասի մինչև խելոք մարդիկ մի բան կանեն , կմտածեմ: Կոնկրետ քո գրած ստատուսը իմ վրա նունիսկ զառանցանքի տպավորություն չթողեց( էդպես լիներ ձեն չէի հանի, կմտածեի մարդ ա իրա  կյանքն էլ սենց ա դասավարեվել)այլ կուշտի զկռտոցի, հերիք ա, երկրի կեսը գիշերը սոված ա պառկում քնելու, էդ մարդկանց չես կարում օգնես , գոնե մի արհամարհի...


ինչ ասեմ, նստի ու ողբա հայի բախտը

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դե ուրեմն, Չամիչ ջան, սկսիր մտածել մեր պես: Հանիր վարդագույն ա, թե ինչ գույնի ակնոցներդ ու մի հատ հենց քո շրջապատից սկսած սկսիր հարցնել, թե ի՞նչ ա եղել նախագահական ընտրություններում, ով կոնկրետ ինչ դեպքերի ա  ականատես եղել: Վստահ եմ, շատ պատմություններ կլսես: Սկսենք ինձնից.
> 
> 1. Ես անձամբ գիտեմ շատերին, ովքեր փողով քվեարկել են,
> 2. Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են տարիք չհարգողները այդ օրը դարձել «տարիք հարգող», ու իրենց քուչի ծերերին բերել քվեարկության, կանգնել ընտրախցիկի առաջ ու հետևել նրանց ընտրությանը,
> 3. Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ, թե ոնց ա թաղային հեղինակությունը, ով որևէ կապ չի ունեցել (դե յուրե) ընտրությունների հետ, մտել ընտրատեղամաս ու հարցրել «700 հոգուն արդեն դզեցինք, տղերքը նորմալ բերու՞մ են մարդկանց» (ժամը ~14:00):
> 
> Ու ես խոսում եմ իմանալով թե իմ տեսածը (իսկ տեսածս իրականում ավելի շատ է ու միայն այս ընտրություններին չէ), ու նաև համադրելով լիքը ուրիշների տեսածը: Ուրեմն դու էլ սկսիր հիշել քո տեսածը, սկսիր հարցուփորձ անել, ու վստահ եմ, խելքդ կհերիքի հասկանալու համար, որ ընտրությունները կեղծված են, իսկ դու էս պահին դեռ կուտ կերած կարգավիճակում ես՝ իշխանության կուտը:


Չուկ ջան, ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ արժեքավոր գաղափարը պաշտպանել: *Դու առաջարկի արժեքավոր գաղափար եւ ես պատրաստ եմ մտածել քեզ պես*: 

Ընտրակաշառքը միամտություն ա, մարդը կարող է վերցնել եւ գնալ իր ուզածի պես քվերակել: Չեմ բացառում, որ թաղային հեղինակությունները իրենց կարող են նման բան թույլ տալ, բայց դա բերել, որպես ընտրությունների արդյունքների կեղծման ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ կարծում եմ համոզիչ չի: Բացի դրանից, եթե նման բան ես անձամբ ինքդ տեսել, ինչի ոչինչ չես ձեռնարկե՞լ, կամ գնաիր ինքդ դեմներն առնեիր, կամ էլ համապատասխան ատյաններին բողոքեիր: Արել ե՞ս

----------


## Վահե-91

> Չեմ բացառում, որ թաղային հեղինակությունները իրենց կարող են նման բան թույլ տալ, բայց դա բերել, որպես ընտրությունների արդյունքների կեղծման ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ կարծում եմ համոզիչ չի:


*Չամիչ* հերիք ա էլի հո՞ լուսնից չես իջել  :Angry2: 




> Բացի դրանից, եթե նման բան ես անձամբ ինքդ տեսել, ինչի ոչինչ չես ձեռնարկե՞լ, կամ գնաիր ինքդ դեմներն առնեիր


ու՞զում ես էլ *Չուկ* չունենայինք  :Huh: 

Իմ ընկերներից մեկն ա պատմել, ոնց են սերժի մարդիկ մտել ընտրատարածք 2008-ի ընտրության ժամանակ, ատրճանակը պահել բոլորի վրա, ու լիքը քվեաթերթիկ լցրել էտ զիբիլի վեդրոյի մեջ: Ծառայող ընկերս էր ասում, որ ստիպել են մի քանի անգամ սերոժի օգտին քվեարկի, հակառակ դեպքում՝ գուբախտ: Անձամբ եմ տեսել ոնց են մեր ընտրատարածքում գյուղերից ավտոբուսներով ոչխարներ բերում ՝ որ քվեարկեն: ԹԵ չե՞ս լսել, որ Գեղամեջում գազ պիտի քաշեին, բայց որ մեծ մասը Րաֆիին ա ընտրել, տրուբեքը վերցրել, հետ են տարել: Հե՞րիք ա էսքանը  :Angry2:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ արժեքավոր գաղափարը պաշտպանել: *Դու առաջարկի արժեքավոր գաղափար եւ ես պատրաստ եմ մտածել քեզ պես*: 
> 
> Ընտրակաշառքը միամտություն ա, մարդը կարող է վերցնել եւ գնալ իր ուզածի պես քվերակել: Չեմ բացառում, որ թաղային հեղինակությունները իրենց կարող են նման բան թույլ տալ, բայց դա բերել, որպես ընտրությունների արդյունքների կեղծման ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ կարծում եմ համոզիչ չի: Բացի դրանից, եթե նման բան ես անձամբ ինքդ տեսել, ինչի ոչինչ չես ձեռնարկե՞լ, կամ գնաիր ինքդ դեմներն առնեիր, կամ էլ համապատասխան ատյաններին բողոքեիր: Արել ե՞ս


Չամիչ ջան, համ ուզում եմ չպատասխանել, որտև էնպիսի բաներ ես գրում, որ մենակ ժպիտս են առաջացնում, համ էլ մտածում եմ, որ չպատասխանեմ, պետք է կարծես (ու գուցե որոշ, շատ փոքրաթիվ ուրիշ ընթերցողներ էլ), որ ասելիք չունեմ: Ի դեպ վստահ եմ, որ քեզ արձագանքողներ մեծ մասի մոտիվացիան նույնն է:

Հիմա մի քանի կետով փորձեմ արձագանքել գրածիդ:

1. Ընտրակաշառքը հանցագործություն և ընտրակեղծիք է, ու բացարձակ նշանակություն չունի, թե կոնկրետ կաշառք վերցնողն հետո ինչ է անում: Համատարած ընտրակաշառքի գոյությունը ցույց է տալիս ընդհանուր ընտրությունների կեղծված լինելը, իսկ որպես նվազագույն շեմ մեծ անվստահության մթնոլորտ, ճգնաժամ է ստեղծում: Այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ մտածենք, որ ընտրակաշառքը ընտրության վերջարդյունքի վրա էական ազդեցություն չի թողնում, իշխանական և «հաղթած» թեկնածուի կողմից դրա բաժանելը արդեն իսկ ստեղծում է մեծագույն ճգնաժամ ու հավատի բացակայություն ընտրության արդյունքների, հաղթող թեկնածուի օրինակարգության (լեգիտիմության) վերաբերյալ ու բավարար է ընտրությունների արդյունքները չընդունելու, նոր ընտրություններ պահանջելու համար (որոնցում համապատասխան մարմինները կբացառեն այդ արատավոր երևույթը),

2. Ցավոք սրտի ընտրակաշառքի գոյությունը իրապես է ազդում ընտրության արդյունքների վրա, որովհետև բավական մեծ քանակով մարդկանց առայսօր կարողանում են վախեցնել ու համոզել, որ իրենց քվեարկությունն իմանալու են և այլ թեկնածուի քվեարկած լինելու դեպքում պատժելու են (իր, կամ ընտանիքի մեկ այլ անդամի աշխատանքից ազատում, աշխատավարձի պակասեցում, նպաստից կտրում, ինչու ոչ, մինչև վերջ բաց խոսենք, որոշ դեպքերում օրինակ սպառնալիք, որ նախկինում կամ ներկայում արված հանցանքի դեմ էլ աչքները չեն փակի ու կդատեն, և այլն): Բայց սպառնալիքն ու վախեցնելն էլ միակ տարբերակը չեն, կան հստակ մեխանիզմներ, որոնցից են.

2.ա) Այսպես կոչված կարուսելների տեխնոլոգիան: Քվեարկողին տրվում է լրացված քվեաթերթիկ, վերջինս տեղամասում ստանում է ևս մեկ դատարկը: Քվեախցիկի հետևում արդեն քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկը դնում է ծրարի մեջ, իսկ նոր ստացած մաքուրը դուրս է հանում: Այս մաքուր քվեաթերթիկը լրացվում է տեղամասից դուրս ու տրվում է հաջորդ մտնողին, ով պետք է դուրս հանի մաքուր քվեաթերթիկը: Իհարկե այս տեխնոլոգիան էլ ունի խոցելի կողմ, մասնավորապես քվեարկողը կարող է իրեն տրված լրացված քվեաթերթիկը անվավեր սարքի: Բայց մի կողմից լինենք իրատեսական ու ընկնենք ոչ թե ռոմանտիկայի գիրկը, այլ հասկանանք, որ իսկապես հիմնականում կաշառք տալիս են խոցելի խավին, ով մի կողմից չի ունենում նման կամք, մյուս կողմից չի իմանում, որ կարող է նման բան անել: Սրան հավելեմ միայն էն, որ վերջնահաշվարկի ժամանակ շատ դեպքերում հաջողում են անվավեր քվաթերթիկը ծածուկ դնել իշխանական թեկնածուի տրցակում: Եթե ունես ծանոթ հանձնաժողովի անդամներ, դիտորդներ, վստահված անձինք, խնդրիր պատմել, կարծում եմ, որ լիքը հետաքրքիր պատմություններ ու տեխնոլոգիաներ կպատմեն:

2.բ) Շատերին, նախորդ գրառման մեջ արդեն գրել էի, ուղեկցում են ընտրատեղամաս, կանգնում կողքին քվեախցիկի կողքին, հսկում քվեարկությունը: Ու սրա վրա աչք են փակում հանձնաժողովի անդամները, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկն էլ ձեն է հանում, հանձնաժողովի նախագահները միանգամից դառնում են փաստաբան ու սկսում համոզել, որ ուղեկցողը սիրասուն որդին է, ով ծնողին ուղեկցել է տեղամաս: Թե ոնց է ստացվում, որ սիրասուն որդին այդ օրը տասնյակ ծնողներ ու պապիկ-տատիկներ է ունենում՝ թողնում եմ քեզ: Եվ նորից, թե ունես ծանոթ հանձնաժողովի անդամներ, դիտորդներ, վստահված անձինք, խնդրիր պատմել, կարծում եմ, որ լիքը հետաքրքիր պատմություններ ու կպատմեն:



Հիմա գանք ինձ: Պատկերացրու, որ արել եմ: Ոչ ուղղակի, բայց այս կամ այն կերպ տարբեր ընտրությունների մասնակցել եմ ընտրությունների վերահսկողությանը ու ցավով խոստովանում եմ, որ արածս ոչ մի արդյունք չի տվել: Չնայած իհարկե թիմն ահագին բան արել է, շատ բաներ էլ արձանագրվել են, բայց մեր աշխատանքը չի հերիքել, որ կարողանանք ապացուցողական մակարդակում ձեռք բերենք փաստեր:

Պարզապես այս դեպքում «փաստ չունես, ասածդ ոչինչ ա»-ն չի անցնում, որտև հա, փաստացի ապացույց, որով կմտնեմ դատարան, չունեմ, բայց էս հասարակության գիտակից հատվածի մեծամասնությունը հրաշալի գիտի ինչ ա կատարվում, ամեն ինչը տեսնում ա, ու մեզ չի դզում ինքներս մեզ էշի տեղ դնելն ու ասել «թղթով ապացույց չունեմ, ուրեմն սաղ լավ ա»: Ոչ, տեսել ենք, գիտենք, դրա համար էլ պահանջում ենք օրինականություն, օրինական ընտրություններ՝ առանց խախտումների:

Եվ այո՛, ես ունեմ առաջարկելու արժեքավոր գաղափար: Դա մեր սահմանադրությունն է, մասնավորապես դրա երկրորդ հոդվածը.



> Հոդված 2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:
> 
> Ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է *ազատ ընտրությունների,* հանրաքվեների, ինչպես նաեւ Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված պետական եւ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ու պաշտոնատար անձանց միջոցով:
> 
> Իշխանության յուրացումը որեւէ կազմակերպության կամ անհատի կողմից հանցագործություն է:


Ու քանի դեռ Հայաստանում չկան այդ ազատ ընտրությունները, ես առաջարկում ՀՀ ցանկացած արժանապատվություն ունեցող քաղաքացու պայքարել այդ իրավունքի համար: Եթե նույնիսկ էնպես է, որ որևէ մեկն ընտրել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ինքը գիտի, որ իր հայրենակիցներից հազարավորների ազատ ընտրության իրավունքի վրա բռնացել են ու ինքը պետք է ունենա էնքան թասիբ, իմ համոզմամբ, որ պահանջի այդ հայրենակիցների ազատ ընտրելու իրավունքի հնարավորությունը: Ահա այսքան պարզ գաղափար, որն այսօր ի կատար կարող ենք ածել տարատեսակ ցույցերի, այդ թվում հանրահավաքների, պիկետների, նստացույցերի, դասադուլների, հացադուլների և այլ նմանատիպ ակցիաների միջոցով: Ու այո՛, նման ցույցերի սովորաբար գնում են հենց  որոշակի պատասխանատվություն, իրավագիտակցություն, օրենքի գերայակայությունը գնահատող մարդիկ:

Հուսով եմ, որ ժամանակս իզուր չծախսեցի այս գրառման վրա: Հարգանքով՝  :Hi:

----------

Tig (16.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շատ տգեղ ա, որ Րաֆֆու խոսքերը կրնկելով էն մասսային ով գնում իրա հետեւից անվանում ես լավագույնը: *Պարտադիր չի, որ ձեր առաջնորդի ամեն ասած հիմարություն գաք ու ստեղ կրկնեք: Լավ կլիներ մեկ մեկ ձեզանից էլ ինչ որ բան ասեիք*


Չամիչ ջան, դե հիմա մենք էլ էտ «տաղանը» չունենք, դրա համար ուրիշների հիմար մտքերից ենք օգտվում  :Tongue:

----------


## Zodiac

> լրիվ ճիշտ ա, թե՞ քեզ թվում ա մենք պակաս մաքուր հայերեն բառեր գիտենք  ընդունի, որ հարցը հայոց լեզվից չէր:


Հարգելի Hda. 
 Թեմայից ստիպված նորից շեղվում եմ, բայց քանի որ լռելս կհամարվի ասելիքի բացակայություն, պատասխանեմ :
Հարցը հենց լեզվին է վերաբերվում : 

Խոսքս, հուսով եմ, շատ լավ հասկացվում էր գրածիցս, կոնկրետ բառակապակցությանն էր վերաբերվում, որը , բոլորն էլ գիտեն, միանշանակ շատ կոպիտ հայհոյանք է  ու թեպետ ես ինքս էլ շատ դեպքերում ներքուստ Mephistopheles -ի և Տրիբունի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ որոշ անձերի հադեպ հնչած հայհոյանքների մասով, այնուամենայնիվ համոզված եմ, որ նմանատիպ կոպիտ հայհոյանքեր բաց տեքստով ոգտագործելը ԱԿՈՒՄԲՈՒՄ սխալ է : 
ԵԹԵ հակառակ տեսակետին ես, եթե գտնում ես, որ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՈՒՄ ճիշտ է կոպիտ հայհոյանքերը բաց տեքստով ոգտագործելը,  գոնե մի քիչ հիմնավորիր : 
Արդեն կարծեմ  ասել եմ քեզ մի անգամ , որ ինձ հաստատ չի թվում, թե ձեզանից :Smile:  որևէ մեկը ինձանից պակաս մաքուր հայերեն բառեր գիտի, էլ չհարցնես  :



> Օրինակներ էլ խնդրեցի չբերես, հերիք ա, կուշտ ենք: Ռաֆֆի ու եթե բառերն էլ աշխատի չօգտագործել, միքիչ էլ նիքիդ ու ավատարիդ նայի, համոզված եմ էտ դեպքում 3-4ժամը մեկ գրառում կանես


Իմ նիքն ու ավատարը քո նիքից ու ավատարից վատը չեմ համարում, իսկ եթե իմ ոճը,  մտքերը, օրինակները , որոշ բառերը քեզ նյարդայնացնում են, ցավոք, մեծապես հարգելով քեզ, սկզբունքորեն չեմ պատրաստվում, հարգելի Hda, կատարել քո խնդրանքը, քանի որ մենակ դու չես իմ զրուցակիցը, ու էլ նման խնդրանքներով ինձ չդիմես, մեժելու եմ հաստատ  :
Խորհուրդ կտամ ներքին դիսկոմֆորտդ հաղթահարելու համար , հենց հանդիպես իմ գրառումներում  քեզ համար անդուր մտքերի, ընտրես երկուսից մեկը-
1 Ծավալելով առարկայական բանավեճ , ինձ և ուրիշներին բերես  դեպի քո համոզմունքները , նախապես ներքուտ պատրաստ գտնվելով սակայն ընդունել նաև դինացինիդ իրավասիությունը համոզիչ հակափաստարկներ չգտնելու դեպքում:
2 Բաց թողնել գրառումներս , կարդալ և հասկանալ միմիայն  դուրեկան սեփական մտքերը  : :Sad: 
Հ. Գ .- կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար :

----------


## Hda

> Հարգելի Hda. 
>  Թեմայից ստիպված նորից շեղվում եմ, բայց քանի որ լռելս կհամարվի ասելիքի բացակայություն, պատասխանեմ :
> Հարցը հենց լեզվին է վերաբերվում : 
> 
> Խոսքս, հուսով եմ, շատ լավ հասկացվում էր գրածիցս, կոնկրետ բառակապակցությանն էր վերաբերվում, որը , բոլորն էլ գիտեն, միանշանակ շատ կոպիտ հայհոյանք է  ու թեպետ ես ինքս էլ շատ դեպքերում ներքուստ Mephistopheles -ի և Տրիբունի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ որոշ անձերի հադեպ հնչած հայհոյանքների մասով, այնուամենայնիվ համոզված եմ, որ նմանատիպ կոպիտ հայհոյանքեր բաց տեքստով ոգտագործելը ԱԿՈՒՄԲՈՒՄ սխալ է : 
> ԵԹԵ հակառակ տեսակետին ես, եթե գտնում ես, որ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՈՒՄ ճիշտ է կոպիտ հայհոյանքերը բաց տեքստով ոգտագործելը,  գոնե մի քիչ հիմնավորիր : 
> Արդեն կարծեմ  ասել եմ քեզ մի անգամ , որ ինձ հաստատ չի թվում, թե ձեզանից որևէ մեկը ինձանից պակաս մաքուր հայերեն բառեր գիտի, էլ չհարցնես  :
> 
> Իմ նիքն ու ավատարը քո նիքից ու ավատարից վատը չեմ համարում, իսկ եթե իմ ոճը,  մտքերը, օրինակները , որոշ բառերը քեզ նյարդայնացնում են, ցավոք, մեծապես հարգելով քեզ, սկզբունքորեն չեմ պատրաստվում, հարգելի Hda, կատարել քո խնդրանքը, քանի որ մենակ դու չես իմ զրուցակիցը, ու էլ նման խնդրանքներով ինձ չդիմես, մեժելու եմ հաստատ  :
> ...


  :LOL:  դու Մեֆն ես՞

----------

Zodiac (16.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013), Շինարար (16.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> դու Մեֆն ես՞


Ինձ թվաց ինձ էիր գրել,  կներես, սզբում իմ գրածից էր ցիտատը... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Hda (16.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դու մի վռազի տենց ասել… մոռացել ե՞ս որ սերժը Րաֆֆիիդ ռահվիրան ա… ու ինչքան բոզի տղա կա գալի նստում ա Րաֆֆիի սկամեյկին… 
> …


ԱԺ սկամեյկեքից անհարմար ա, որտեղ սաղ բոզի տղեքով իրար կողքի նտասծ են .... (Բառադի ջան, կներես):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ տգեղ ա, որ Րաֆֆու խոսքերը կրնկելով էն մասսային ով գնում իրա հետեւից անվանում ես լավագույնը: Պարտադիր չի, որ ձեր առաջնորդի ամեն ասած հիմարություն գաք ու ստեղ կրկնեք: Լավ կլիներ մեկ մեկ ձեզանից էլ ինչ որ բան ասեիք


Չամիչ ջան, որ քո գրածներին մենք մեզանից սրտից բխող ինչ-որ բան պատասխանենք, Ակումբը կփակվի:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.03.2013), Բիձա (17.03.2013), Մարկիզ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ դու ուրիշ ստատուս գրի, օրինակ՝ ես ապում եմ աղքատ, խեղճ ու կրակ, քանդ ու քարափ Հայաստանում: Դրա համար եմ ասում, պետք ա ինքներս մեզնից սկսենք, մեր ուղեղներից: Աշխարհը արտացոլում ա էն ինչ մենք մտածում ենք:
> Եթե դու ուզում ես հասնել անձնական հաջողության եւ ունենաս ասենք թե էս կարգի մտքեր՝ ես թույլ եմ, անօգնական եմ, խեղճ եմ, իմ մոտ ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի, ապա, նման մտքերով դու երբեք հաջողության չես հասնի: Գոյություն ունի նաեւ կոլեկտիվ գիտակցություն: Եթե ուզում ես, որ հայրենիքդ հզորանա նպաստի դրան, այլ ոչ թե սպասի, որ կհայտնվի ինչ որ մի հերոս ու ամեն ինչ կախարդական ձեւով կվերափոխվի:


Չամիչ, Ակումբի կանոնադրությամբ նարկոտիկի ուղղակի գովազդն ա արգելվում ա: Եթե ունես էտ հաճույքից մոտդ, ինձ առանձին ՓՄ արա էլի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, Չամիչը չի հասկանում ընտրությունն ինչ ա, դուք ընկել եք ընտրակեղծիք եք բացատրում: Մարդը ասում ա.



> Դարեր ի վեր հայը չի ունեցել ազգային շահ ասվածը, հայի համար միշտ գոյություն ունի անձնական շահ: Քանի դեռ մենք ի նպաստ մեր հայրենիքի չենք սկսել մի մարդու պես մտածել, ոչինչ չի փոխվի:


ու չի ուզում, կամ չի կարողանում տեսնել, որ էտ կոլեկտիվ շահ հասկացողությունը հենց ընտրությունից ա սկսվում: Ու կելոկտիվ շահը հարգվում ա էն դեպքում, երբ մարդիկ ընտրվում են: Մեր համբալները երբեք չեն ընտրվել, դրա համար էլ Չամիչի սիրած կոլեկտիվ շահը մի կողմ դրած, սեփական շահերով են առաջնորդվում:

----------

Բիձա (17.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=Hda;2393692]


> -ին լրիվ ճիշտ ա, թե՞ քեզ թվում ա մենք պակաս մաքուր հայերեն բառեր գիտենք  ընդունի, որ հարցը հայոց լեզվից չէր:
> Օրինակներ էլ խնդրեցի չբերես, հերիք ա, կուշտ ենք: Ռաֆֆի ու եթե բառերն էլ աշխատի չօգտագործել, միքիչ էլ նիքիդ ու ավատարիդ նայի, համոզված եմ էտ դեպքում 3-4ժամը մեկ գրառում կանես


Գրաքննություն ե՞ս մտցնում… կարա՞ս ասես որ հայերեն բառերն ա որ չեմ կարա օգտագործեմ… գրական բառերը… ինչ բառ կոուզեմ կօգտագործեմ եթե հայհոյանք չի… ու կգրեմ էնքան հաճախինչքանն հարմար եմ գտնում… 

Եթե չես ուզում, մի կարդա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԱԺ սկամեյկեքից անհարմար ա, որտեղ սաղ բոզի տղեքով իրար կողքի նտասծ են .... (Բառադի ջան, կներես):


Տենց մի ասա, տատիկի աձյալը տակը որ փռում ես լավ էլ հարմար ա… վրեն էլ խաչ ու ավետարան ես դնում դառնում ա սրբավայր որտեղ մարդիկ ուխտագնացություն են կատարում… հաջի են դառնում Րաֆֆիի օրհնությամբ… օրինակ շատ մեծ հայ ինտելեկտուալներ նաև Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը այյցելեցին սրբավայր… 

Իսկ դու այցելե՞լ ես Րաֆֆիին… քո մեկօրյա ծոմը պահե՞լ ես… քեզ որպես պատիժ համ էլ աջը պտի համբուրես խաչի ու ավետարանի հետ… 

չմոռանաս մատյանում էլ գրանցվես որ եկել ես…

----------

dvgray (16.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Եթե դու ուզում ես հասնել անձնական հաջողության եւ ունենաս ասենք թե էս կարգի մտքեր՝ ես թույլ եմ, անօգնական եմ, խեղճ եմ, իմ մոտ ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի, ապա, նման մտքերով դու երբեք հաջողության չես հասնի*: *Գոյություն ունի նաեւ կոլեկտիվ գիտակցություն*:


Հյուսիսային Կորեա կոչվող զոնի (որը քարտեզի վրա պատկերված է որպես ոչ փոքր պետություն) մասին վերջերս մի հաղորդում էի նայում: Հա ու ինչն է հետաքրքիր: Ժուռնալիստը, ով ռուս էր, ման էր գալիս Փխենյանի փողոցներով ու անցորդներին հարցնում իրենց երկրի և իշխանությունների մասին: Ու այդ բոլոր մարդիկ առանց բացառության մեծ գոհունակությամբ էին խոսում իրենց առաջնորդի մասին: Գոհ էին իրենց երկրի Կորեայի *Ժողովրդական* *Դեմոկրատական* Հանրապետության վիճակից: Վստահ էին, որ իրենք ապրում են հարուստ ու հզոր երկրում, որտեղ քաղաքացիներն ազատ են, ապրուստն ու կենսապայմաններն ընտիր են, ուսումն ու գիտությունը խիստ զարգացած են ի համեմատ շատ ու շատ երկրների և այլն: Նրանք նաև վստահ էին, որ իրենք համարյա Ամերիկայի չափ հզոր երկիր են ու ԱՄՆ-ին չզիջող ռակետներ ու այլ զինատեսակներ ունեն: Այնքան գոհ էին էդ մարդիկ, որ հնարավոր չէ դա բառերով նկարագրել: Ու ամենահիասքանչն այն էր, որ այդ մարդիկ վստահ էին, որ իրենց ու իրենց հայրենիքի ապագան փայլուն է, վստահ էին, որ էլի են զարգանալու, նոր շենքեր են սարքելու դեռ, նոր երկնաքերներ, գնալու են լուսինը գրավեն, Մարսը վերջապես…

Ու դա ասում էին մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն մարդիկ, ովքեր միս ուտում են ամսական մեկ անգամ, մեկ-մեկ որ շատ սոված են լինում, ուտում են խոտ կամ տերև և ամեն օր պարտադիր փոշու շորով սրբում են բոլորի բնակարանների պատերին պարտադիր կախված պապ, հեր ու որդի առաջնորդների լուսանկարները, աղոթում ու երկար կյանք ցանկանում այդ մարդկանց արտասուքներն աչքերին: 

Ինչի այսքանը գրեցի: Դա կոլեկտիվ գիտակցություն է այն բանի, որ իրենք ազատ են, դեմոկրատ, բարգավաճում են մի այլ կարգի ու դեռ շատ են բարգավաճելու, էնքան որ տան անցնեն էդ իմպերիալիստ ամերիկացիքին ու վախկոտ ճապոնացիքին... Ու էդ մարդիկ տենց վաթսուն տարի ա ապրում են՝ վստահ լինելով, որ իրենք սարքում են իրենց երկիրը:

----------

Sagittarius (16.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013), Դավիթ (16.03.2013), Հայկօ (17.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (17.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.03.2013), Տրիբուն (16.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Շատ ուժեղ մտքեր ունի ՈՒՍՏԱ ՀՐԱՆՏԸ - կարդացեք , ոնց ա չոտկում բարևի սխալները-



> «Դիակը բացառում է որևէ կոմպրոմիս»


Այստեղից- 
http://168.am/2013/03/16/196578.html

----------

ivy (16.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Գոռ16

Չեմ մասնակցել

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տղեք, հասկանում եմ, որ քաղաքականության բաժինն ա, սաղս էլ էմոցիոնալ ենք բայց որ ամեն գրառման մեջ գռեհիկ բառեր են, իսկականից տհաճ ա: Մեկ ու մեջը ոչինչ էլի, կարելի ա չնկատել, բայց որ սիստեմատիկ ա դառնում տհաճ ա: Չգիտեմ սա որպես մոդերատորական կընդունեք, թե ընկերական, բայց խնդրում եմ հայհոյանքների դոզան պակասեցնել:

----------

Chuk (16.03.2013), Mephistopheles (16.03.2013), Rammstein (17.03.2013), Varzor (17.03.2013), Աթեիստ (16.03.2013), Հայկօ (17.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (17.03.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շատ ուժեղ մտքեր ունի ՈՒՍՏԱ ՀՐԱՆՏԸ - կարդացեք , ոնց ա չոտկում բարևի սխալները-
> 
> Այստեղից- 
> http://168.am/2013/03/16/196578.html


Իսկականից շատ լավն էր:

----------

ivy (16.03.2013), Mephistopheles (16.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Հատկապես հեղափոխության մասին կոնցեպտը շատ լավն էր.




> Աշխարհում հայտնի է խաղաղ, ոչ զինված հեղափոխության մի տարբերակ, գոնե այդ է հուշում ոչ միայն պատմական, այլև մեր աչքի առջև վերջին մի 10 տարում տարբեր երկրներում տեղի ունեցած գործընթացների փորձը: Այդ տարբերակն է՝ զանգվածային, հրապարակային մոբիլիզացիա, որի առիթն առավել հաճախ համապետական ընտրություններն են: Մոբիլիզացիան ենթադրում է հանրահավաքներ, առավել հաճախ՝ շուրջօրյա, հնարավորության դեպքում՝ գործադուլներ, դասադուլներ և այլն: Բայց այդ ամենն ինքնանպատակ չէ: «Խաղի» իմաստն ուժային հավասարակշռության խախտումն է` ի վնաս գործող բռնապետական իշխանության: 
> Պարզ է, որ անզեն ժողովուրդն ինքնին ոչինչ չի կարող անել զինված բռնապետության դեմ, նույնիսկ, եթե ժողովուրդը մեծամասնություն է: Միայն հայ քաղքենի մտավորականության մշուշոտ և անպատասխանատու երազանքներում գոյություն ունի անզեն ժողովրդով իշխանության բաստիոններ գրոհելու սցենարը կամ էլ «սոցիալական բունտ» առասպելաբանական հղացքը (կոնցեպտը), համաձայն որի` ժողովուրդը (ընդ որում՝ դրա չունևոր մասը) ինքն իրենով ապստամբում է և ինչ-որ բանի հասնում: Համենայն դեպս, մատների վրա կարելի է հաշվել այնպիսի պատմական օրինակներ, երբ չունևորների տարերային ապստամբությունները բերել են իշխանության փոփոխության, եթե այդպիսի օրինակներ առհասարակ կան: 
> Հեղափոխոթյունը միտք է, կազմակերպվածություն և հստակ կամք, որը հենվում է միջին դասի, այլ ոչ թե չունևորների վրա: Եթե մեզանում մարդիկ կան, ովքեր այլ կերպ են պատկերացնում, ապա դա միայն արդյունք է նրա, որ մեր առաջադեմ համարվող մտավորականը մտածում է ոչ թե պատմական և հասարակագիտական, այլ դպրոցական դասերից` որպես մշուշոտ հուշ մնացած գրական-գեղարվեստական կամ էլ խեղված պատմական ստորոգություններով (կատեգորիաներով): 
> Հիմա, դառնալով խաղաղ հեղափոխության սցենարին. ո՞րն է զանգվածային մոբիլիզացիայի նպատակը: Դա Բաղրամյան 26-ի գրոհը չէ, ոչ էլ ինքնանպատակ երգ ու պարը: Նպատակն է՝ կամազրկել բռնապետությանը: Բռնապետությունն` ըստ սահմանման, պետք է բռնություն գործադրի, և այն ի սկզբանե ավելի ուժեղ է, քան ժողովուրդը: 
> Պետք է հասնել այնպիսի իրավիճակի, որպեսզի բռնապետությունն ի զորու չլինի ուժ գործադրել, կամ ուժ գործադրելու փորձը տապալվի, այսինքն՝ հրամանները չկատարվեն: Այդպես եղավ Վրաստանում, Ուկրաինայում, Եգիպտոսում, Թունիսում: Որտեղ  դա չեղավ, եղավ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ՝ Լիբիա, Սիրիա, որն արդեն լրիվ այլ սցենար է, և որևէ մեկը Հայաստանում ո՛չ կարող է դրա պատասխանատվությունը ստանձնել, ո՛չ էլ դրա ռեսուրսն ունի: Երբ տեղի է ունենում զանգվածային մոբիլիզացիա և կենտրոնացում, իշխանության մեջ եղած հակասությունները կարող են սրվել, և ներքին ճեղքեր առաջանալ, որի արդյունքում՝ իշխանության ներսում հանդես են գալիս մարդիկ և խմբեր, որոնք կա՛մ բացահայտ անցնում են Հրապարակի կողմը, կա՛մ էլ ներսում սաբոտաժ են անում, կա՛մ էլ վերջին պահին չեն կատարում հրամանները: Այլ տարբերակ չկա: Այլ տարբերակը զինված ապստամբությունն է: Եթե որևէ մեկը մեզանում դա խելամիտ է համարում կամ կարծում է, որ կարող է անել՝ թող անի: Իսկ նա, ով խոսում է անզեն ժողովրդին Բաղրամյան 26 տանելու մասին, թող մտածի այն պատասխանատվության մասին, որը կրելու է՝ ոչ թե 10, այլ 100-ավոր զոհերի և դաժան պարտության, ոչնչացման համար անհավասար կռվում: 
> 2008թ. մեզանում փորձ արվեց դասական խաղաղ հեղափոխության սցենարն իրականացնել: Դա չգործեց, որովհետև որքան էլ արդյունքում իշխանությունը թուլացավ, ներքին ճեղքեր առաջացան, սակայն ուժ կիրառելու ռեսուրսը չսպառվեց և ամեն բան ավարտվեց Մարտի  1-ով: Չնայած դրան, Մարտի  1-ից հետո հաջողվեց պահել Շարժումը միայն այն բանի շնորհիվ, որ ընդդիմությունը խուսափեց ուղիղ ճակատամարտի, «գրոհելու» սցենարից: Եթե դա էլ լիներ, կունենայինք մղձավանջ, կոտրված հասարակություն և հերթական «բարոյական» հաղթանակ:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Բայց  կոնկրետ, ի՞նչ ա Հրանտը առաջարկում:  Վրաստանի, Եգիպտոսի ու ՈՒկրաինայի դեպքում Ամերիկա կար, որպես հովանավորող: Եգիպտոսի դեպքում, առանց բանակի ոչ մի բան չէր լինի: Վրացիներն էլ հենց իրանց Բաղրամյան 26-ի դիմաց էին բողոքում:  Հայաստանում միայն բանակը կարողա փոխի ամեն ինչ: Մի քանի ամսով իշխանությունը վերցնեն իրենց ձեռքը և հետո Եգիպտոսի նման ընտրություններ լինեն:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ժող էսօրվա ռոք-փառատոնը լավն էր, չէ՞, ես որ մեծ հաճույք ստացա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հյուսիսային Կորեա կոչվող զոնի (որը քարտեզի վրա պատկերված է որպես ոչ փոքր պետություն) մասին վերջերս մի հաղորդում էի նայում: Հա ու ինչն է հետաքրքիր: Ժուռնալիստը, ով ռուս էր, ման էր գալիս Փխենյանի փողոցներով ու անցորդներին հարցնում իրենց երկրի և իշխանությունների մասին: Ու այդ բոլոր մարդիկ առանց բացառության մեծ գոհունակությամբ էին խոսում իրենց առաջնորդի մասին: Գոհ էին իրենց երկրի Կորեայի *Ժողովրդական* *Դեմոկրատական* Հանրապետության վիճակից: Վստահ էին, որ իրենք ապրում են հարուստ ու հզոր երկրում, որտեղ քաղաքացիներն ազատ են, ապրուստն ու կենսապայմաններն ընտիր են, ուսումն ու գիտությունը խիստ զարգացած են ի համեմատ շատ ու շատ երկրների և այլն: Նրանք նաև վստահ էին, որ իրենք համարյա Ամերիկայի չափ հզոր երկիր են ու ԱՄՆ-ին չզիջող ռակետներ ու այլ զինատեսակներ ունեն: Այնքան գոհ էին էդ մարդիկ, որ հնարավոր չէ դա բառերով նկարագրել: Ու ամենահիասքանչն այն էր, որ այդ մարդիկ վստահ էին, որ իրենց ու իրենց հայրենիքի ապագան փայլուն է, վստահ էին, որ էլի են զարգանալու, նոր շենքեր են սարքելու դեռ, նոր երկնաքերներ, գնալու են լուսինը գրավեն, Մարսը վերջապես…


ապեր, դրանք լրիվ բոց են: Վերջերս իրանց պաշտոնական պրոպագանդան էլի մի հատ ղժժ վիդեո ա թողարկել՝ 




որտեղ 2:12-2:26 օգտագործված այրվող ամերիկյան երկնաքերերի կադրերը կռահեք որտեղից են... Call of Duty: MW3 խաղից  :Jpit: : Կորեայի պետական պաշտոնական պրոպագանդան օգտագործում է կադրեր ինչ-որ ամերիկյան վիդեոխաղից: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե իրանց քաղաքացիները մտածում են, որ դա Կորեայի վերջին հարձակման կադրերից են, ու որ իրանք հեսա-հեսա ԱՄՆ գրավում են:

----------


## dvgray

ընդանրապես ասած, ՀՀ-ի հիմնական խնդիրը ռեալությունից լրիվ կտրված լինելն ա: Ու դա գալիս է հիմնականում երկու պատճառով
1. փակ համակարգում ապրելը, որտեղ շատ հեշտ է մի խումբ տեխնոլոգների համար մասսային գետնից կտրելը ու ֆիզիկորեն ասած, մինիմալ էներգիա ծախսելով որ յան ուզես տեղաշարժելը - ինչը հմտության անում են իշխանություն և ընդիմություն կոչվող միացյալ կոալիցիան
2. հայ ժողովրդի հասարակականորեն չձևավորված լինելը: այսպես ասած- ամեն մեկը իրա տան դարդրին ա, իսկ պադյեզդի մաքրույթան  հերն էլ անիծած: 

միայն այս պայմաններում է, որ մի երկրի բնակիչներ երնեկ կտան Եգիպտոսի հիմիակվա  վիճակին: 

ես հասկանում եմ էն մարդկանց, ում ուղեղը ամեն օր լվանում է անգլիա-ամերիկյան պրոպագանդան: բայց Հայաստանում էլ խոմ ամերիկյան ուղեի լվացքը մինիմալ է՞՞:   
ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ ալտերնատիվ աղբյուրներից օգտվեք: մի թողնեք, որ ատելությունը լրիվ զրկի գիտակցությունից: Եգիպտոսում անգլիա-ամերիկացիք հասան նրան, որ մարդու հիմնական իրավունքը - կյանքի իրավունքը դարձավ փոշի... նույնը Լիբիայում: նունը հիմա անում են Սիրայում: մի հատ դուրս եկեք, ու հարցրեք սիրահայերին, որպես Սիրայի երկիր քաղաքացիների - իսկության մասին: 

ես Հրանտին չեմ մեղադրում: ինքը ապացուցել ա, որ չնայած իրեն համարում ա պահպանողական, բայց իրականում ուլտրահեղախական ա- սենց ասած լենինյան: ամեն ձև մարդ էլ պետք ա հասարակությանը: բայց նաև պետք է, որ հատկապես կրթված  երիտասարդությունը, ով ռուսերեն/անգլերեն կարդալ գրելու խնդիր չունի, հետևի ալտերնատիվ լուրերի մատուցմանը:
 ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի տեղ մի ընդունեք: մանավանդ ինչ որ արվում ա ուժի դիրքերից - աշխարհին թալանած- յուղի մեջ ցփցփացող աշխարհի " դեմոկրատական տերերի" կողմից  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> ընդանրապես ասած, ՀՀ-ի հիմնական խնդիրը ռեալությունից լրիվ կտրված լինելն ա: Ու դա գալիս է հիմնականում երկու պատճառով
> 1. փակ համակարգում ապրելը, որտեղ շատ հեշտ է մի խումբ տեխնոլոգների համար մասսային գետնից կտրելը ու ֆիզիկորեն ասած, մինիմալ էներգիա ծախսելով որ յան ուզես տեղաշարժելը - ինչը հմտության անում են իշխանություն և ընդիմություն կոչվող միացյալ կոալիցիան
> 2. հայ ժողովրդի հասարակականորեն չձևավորված լինելը: այսպես ասած- ամեն մեկը իրա տան դարդրին ա, իսկ պադյեզդի մաքրույթան  հերն էլ անիծած: 
> 
> միայն այս պայմաններում է, որ մի երկրի բնակիչներ երնեկ կտան Եգիպտոսի հիմիակվա  վիճակին: 
> 
> ես հասկանում եմ էն մարդկանց, ում ուղեղը ամեն օր լվանում է անգլիա-ամերիկյան պրոպագանդան: բայց Հայաստանում էլ խոմ ամերիկյան ուղեի լվացքը մինիմալ է՞՞:   
> ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ ալտերնատիվ աղբյուրներից օգտվեք: մի թողնեք, որ ատելությունը լրիվ զրկի գիտակցությունից*: Եգիպտոսում անգլիա-ամերիկացիք հասան նրան, որ մարդու հիմնական իրավունքը - կյանքի իրավունքը դարձավ փոշի... նույնը Լիբիայում: նունը հիմա անում են Սիրայում:* մի հատ դուրս եկեք, ու հարցրեք սիրահայերին, որպես Սիրայի երկիր քաղաքացիների - իսկության մասին: 
> 
> ...


Մի հատ հիշի, թե ինչպես առաջնորդներ դարձան Մուբարակը, Սադամը, Քադաֆին, Սադաթը և Չավեզը: Հաստատ ոչ դեմոկրատական ձևով:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ընդանրապես ասած, ՀՀ-ի հիմնական խնդիրը ռեալությունից լրիվ կտրված լինելն ա: Ու դա գալիս է հիմնականում երկու պատճառով
> 1. փակ համակարգում ապրելը, որտեղ շատ հեշտ է մի խումբ տեխնոլոգների համար մասսային գետնից կտրելը ու ֆիզիկորեն ասած, մինիմալ էներգիա ծախսելով որ յան ուզես տեղաշարժելը - ինչը հմտության անում են իշխանություն և ընդիմություն կոչվող միացյալ կոալիցիան
> 2. հայ ժողովրդի հասարակականորեն չձևավորված լինելը: այսպես ասած- ամեն մեկը իրա տան դարդրին ա, իսկ պադյեզդի մաքրույթան  հերն էլ անիծած: 
> 
> միայն այս պայմաններում է, որ մի երկրի բնակիչներ երնեկ կտան Եգիպտոսի հիմիակվա  վիճակին: 
> 
> ես հասկանում եմ էն մարդկանց, ում ուղեղը ամեն օր լվանում է անգլիա-ամերիկյան պրոպագանդան: բայց Հայաստանում էլ խոմ ամերիկյան ուղեի լվացքը մինիմալ է՞՞:   
> ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ ալտերնատիվ աղբյուրներից օգտվեք: մի թողնեք, որ ատելությունը լրիվ զրկի գիտակցությունից: Եգիպտոսում անգլիա-ամերիկացիք հասան նրան, որ մարդու հիմնական իրավունքը - կյանքի իրավունքը դարձավ փոշի... նույնը Լիբիայում: նունը հիմա անում են Սիրայում: մի հատ դուրս եկեք, ու հարցրեք սիրահայերին, որպես Սիրայի երկիր քաղաքացիների - իսկության մասին: 
> 
> ...


Զարմանալիորեն համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ մեծ մասի հետ... *բայց* Եգիպտոսում և Լիբիայում իրանք իրանց ձեռքով հասան էտ վիճակին: Ավտորիտար հասարակություններում իշախանությունները փորձում են ժողվրդին սարքել հեշտ կառավարվող ոչխարի հոտ, բայց մոռանում են որ էտ հոտը նաև երրորդ ուժի ձեռքում շատ հեշտ կարող է գործիքի վերածվել: Խի՞ էս միայն անգլիա-ամերիկյան սցենարները հիշում: Իրանում գոյություն ուներ պրո-ամերիկյան մոնարխիա, որը ժողովդրին էնքան էշի տեղ դրեց ու ուղեղը լվաց, որ հիմար-հիմար անտիամերիկյան ուժերի շնորհիվ նոր ք*քը ընկան. ամերիկյան թամբը հանեցիեն, ռուսական թամբը դրեցին: Օգտագործման ենթակա զանգվածին միշտ էլ օգտագործող կգտնվի: 

Ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանը շատ պուճուր ու աննշան ա, ու բարեբախտաբար նավթ էլ չունենք: Եթե կարողանանք մեր հարցերի շուրջ ներքին կոնսեսուսի գալ, «միջազգային հանրությունը» շատ չի առարկի ու խաղաքարտերը չի խառնի: 

Հավատում եմ, որ համառության շնորհիվ կհասնենք մի էտապի, որ անարյուն իշխանափոխությունը նորմալ երևույթ կլինի: Անձամբ ես տեսնում եմ Ավտորիտար համակարգի թուլացման նշաններ, հատկապես Մարտի 1-ից հետո:

----------


## dvgray

> Մի հատ հիշի, թե ինչպես առաջնորդներ դարձան Մուբարակը, Սադամը, Քադաֆին, Սադաթը և Չավեզը: Հաստատ ոչ դեմոկրատական ձևով:


այ իսկ կորոպորացիաների ֆանտոցի 3 միլիարդանոց  Օբաման, իսկական դեմոկրատիայի ձևով է եկել ընտրության  :LOL:  :LOL: 

անգամ ամերիկյան լվացքատունը բազմիցս պրապուսկատ ա արել, որ Չավեզի ընտություններից ավելի դեմոկրատական բան աշխարհը երբևէ չի տեսել: իսկ դու ասում ես...

մի հատ գնա իրաքահայերին հարցրու, ասենք Սադամի ու հետսադամյան ամերիկյան  դեմոկրատիայի մասին: 
ինչքան էլ չսիրեմ դիկտակոր կոչված մարդկանց, սակայն մարդկային փորձը ցույց ա տալիս , որ ամենամեծ դիկտատորն անգամ շատ ավելի լավ ա, քան ամերիկյան "ազատագրիչ" թալանչին: 
մի հատ էլ արդեն 20 տարի ա աֆղաններին եք "ազատագրում"  :Bad: 
մենակ "հոլիվուդով" չի

----------


## dvgray

> Ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանը շատ պուճուր ու աննշան ա, ու բարեբախտաբար նավթ էլ չունենք: Եթե կարողանանք մեր հարցերի շուրջ ներքին կոնսեսուսի գալ, «միջազգային հանրությունը» շատ չի առարկի ու խաղաքարտերը չի խառնի:


էտ իսկապես մեր երջանկությունն ա, որ ոչ մի բան չունենք: թե չէ շուտվանից մենք չէիրք լինի:
ոնց որ ազերինը շուտով վերջանալու են իրանց նավթի ձեռը...

Իրաք-Եգիպտոս-Լիբիա-Սիրիա սաղ նավթի կռիվ ա: 
լավ ա գոնե Սիրայի նավթից ռուսները ձեռ չեն քաշում, թե չէ լրիվ ավերակի ա վերածվելու արաբական աշխարհը...

----------


## Դավիթ

> այ իսկ կորոպորացիաների ֆանտոցի 3 միլիարդանոց  Օբաման, իսկական դեմոկրատիայի ձևով է եկել ընտրության 
> 
> անգամ ամերիկյան լվացքատունը բազմիցս պրապուսկատ ա արել, որ Չավեզի ընտություններից ավելի դեմոկրատական բան աշխարհը երբևէ չի տեսել: իսկ դու ասում ես...
> 
> մի հատ գնա իրաքահայերին հարցրու, ասենք Սադամի ու հետսադամյան ամերիկյան  դեմոկրատիայի մասին: 
> ինչքան էլ չսիրեմ դիկտակոր կոչված մարդկանց, սակայն մարդկային փորձը ցույց ա տալիս , որ ամենամեծ դիկտատորն անգամ շատ ավելի լավ ա, քան ամերիկյան "ազատագրիչ" թալանչին: 
> մի հատ էլ արդեն 20 տարի ա աֆղաններին եք "ազատագրում" 
> մենակ "հոլիվուդով" չի


Ապեր, սուտի բաներ ես գրում: Հարցիս իհարկե կարող ես չպատասխանել: :Smile:   Էլ ինչու՞ ես Կանադա գնացել: Միանգամից գնայիր Վենեսուելա կամ Սիրիա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, սուտի բաներ ես գրում: Հարցիս իհարկե կարող ես չպատասխանել:  Էլ ինչու՞ ես Կանադա գնացել: Միանգամից գնայիր Վենեսուելա կամ Սիրիա:


դու՞ խի ես ամերիկա գնացել  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> այ իսկ կորոպորացիաների ֆանտոցի 3 միլիարդանոց  Օբաման, իսկական դեմոկրատիայի ձևով է եկել ընտրության


Հաստա՞տ: Կարող ա էն մորմոնի հետ ես շփոթու՞մ: Հիմա կարող ա ասես, որ 3-րդ կուսակցությունից դժվար մեկը կարողանա ընտրվի Ամերիկայում: Բայց ասել, որ մարդկանց ձայները չեն հաշվել, կամ զենքով մտել սպառնացել են, կամ եկել ընտրական արկղը գողացել են, սուտ կլինի, էլի: :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Միանգամից գնայիր Վենեսուելա կամ Սիրիա:


իմիջայլոց, լիքը կանադացիք ապրում են համ Վենեսուելայում, համ Մեքսիակյում, համ Կուբայում, համ մինչև վերջերս Սիրայում... էլ չեմ ասում, թե ֆիլիպին-միլիպին ինչքան շատ են նախընտրում:
սա հենց ընենց, որպես առաջին ձեռ  ինֆորմացիա

----------


## Դավիթ

> դու՞ խի ես ամերիկա գնացել


Էն ժամանակ մոդա էր: :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հաստա՞տ: Կարող ա էն մորմոնի հետ ես շփոթու՞մ: Հիմա կարող ա ասես, որ 3-րդ կուսակցությունից դժվար մեկը կարողանա ընտրվի Ամերիկայում: Բայց ասել, որ մարդկանց ձայները չեն հաշվել, կամ զենքով մտել սպառնացել են, կամ եկել ընտրական արկղը գողացել են, սուտ կլինի, էլի:


իրանց մեթոդը ավելի իզարոնիի ա: ընդամենը ուղեղնեն են լաաավ լվում, որից հետո որպես ռոբոտ "դու ինքտ քո ձեռքով քեզ կսպանես"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... նունը հիմա անում են Սիրայում: մի հատ դուրս եկեք, ու հարցրեք սիրահայերին, որպես Սիրայի երկիր քաղաքացիների - իսկության մասին:


Եթե Ասադը Ժամանակին Բեն Ալիի պես ռադը քաշեր ու գնար, Սիրիան հիմա էս օրին չէր լինի: Բոլոր վատ օրինակները բերեցին, բացի Թունիսից, որտեղ դիկտատորը ժամանակին հասկացավ, որ իրան էլ չեն ընդունում ու գնաց, ու հիմա ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լավ ա: 

Ոչ մեկը չի ուզում տեսնել Սիրիայի դժբախտության հիմնական պատճառը՝ Ասադների ընտանիքը: Չգիտես ինչի քո եզրահանգումները սկսում են էն պահից, երբ Սիրիայում սկսեցին իրար սպանել: Իսկ եթե Ասադները Սիրիան էս օրին չհասցնեին, ի սկզբանե բողոք չէր լինի, ու հիմա էլ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ չէր լինի:

----------

Sagittarius (16.03.2013), Դավիթ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմիջայլոց, լիքը կանադացիք ապրում են համ Վենեսուելայում, համ Մեքսիակյում, համ Կուբայում, համ մինչև վերջերս Սիրայում... էլ չեմ ասում, թե ֆիլիպին-միլիպին ինչքան շատ են նախընտրում:
> սա հենց ընենց, որպես առաջին ձեռ  ինֆորմացիա


Բացառությունները, որոնք հաստատում են օրինաչափությունը: Ես լիքը Ֆրանսիացի ու Գերմանացի գիտեմ, որ ապրում են Տաջիկստանում ու Պակիստանում - մարդիկ կայֆ են ստանում էկզոտիկայից: Հետո՞: Կարո՞ղ ա հիմա էլ համոզես, որ Ամերիկայից ու Եվրոպայից արտագաղթ կա դեպի Մեքսիկա, Ալժիր, Սուդան, Գանա, Հայաստան ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի հատ գնա իրաքահայերին հարցրու, ասենք Սադամի ու հետսադամյան ամերիկյան  դեմոկրատիայի մասին:


Արի իրաքահայերին ու սիրիահայերին ու վաբշե էտ երկրների մի բուռ քրիստոնյաներին (որոնք միշտ որոշակի արտոնություններ են ունեցել) հանգիստ թող, ու հարցրու իրաքի քրդեին, սյունի մուսուլմաններին, սիրիայի ոչ ալավտիներին: Տես ինչքան երջանիկ էին հատկապես Իրաքի քրդերը, որոնք նստած էին էտ քո ասած նավթի հանքերի վրա ու սոված սատկում էին: Ու հենց բողոքի ձայն էին բարձրացնում Սադամի ախպերը, որ էժան նստի վրեքը, քիմիական զենքով էր հարցերը լուծում սաղի:

----------

Դավիթ (16.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես հասկանում եմ էն մարդկանց, ում ուղեղը ամեն օր լվանում է անգլիա-ամերիկյան պրոպագանդան: բայց Հայաստանում էլ խոմ ամերիկյան ուղեի լվացքը մինիմալ է՞՞:   
> ժողովուրդ, մի քիչ ալտերնատիվ աղբյուրներից օգտվեք: մի թողնեք, որ ատելությունը լրիվ զրկի գիտակցությունից: Եգիպտոսում անգլիա-ամերիկացիք հասան նրան, որ մարդու հիմնական իրավունքը - կյանքի իրավունքը դարձավ փոշի...


Դիվ, ու ընդհանուր առմամբ հղիացրիր թողիր քո քարոզով: Հեսա Լևոնին անցնելու ես: Դու նենց գիտես, որ աշխարհքս արդար չի, մենք էլ ստեղ դեբիլ երեխեքով մենակ ամերիկյան պրոպագանդա ենք լսում ու հեքիաթների ենք հավատում էլի: 

Ընգեր, ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ ա դիտարկվում: Հիմա ոնց ուզում ես քցի բռնի, էտ քո անտեր Կանադան ավելի լավ երկիր ա, քան սիրածդ Վենեսուելան: Թե չէ դու հիմա Կանադայի տեղը Վենեսուելայում կլինեիր: Չգիտես ինչի սաղ աշխարհը տենց գյոզալական երկրները թողած, Իրան, Սաուդյան Արաբիա, Վենեսուելա, Հս Կորեա, իրան կոտորում ա, որ ոտը ընկնի անտեր ԱՄՆ, Կանդա, Եվրոպա, ոա զոմբիանա, պրոպագանդայի զոհ դառնա, դեբիլանա, ու թույլ տա որ իրան իմպերիալիստ, նավաթամոլ միլիարդատերերը թալանեն:

----------

Bruno (16.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Հետաքրքիր երևույթ է...
Րաֆֆին համարյա ոչ մի լուրջ բան չի անում, բացի ժպտալուց ու բոլորին բարևելուց, միայն ասում է, թե ժողովուրդը արդեն մթոմ հաղթել է, ու չգիտեն, թե սրան ոնց տփեն, ու միայն դրանից բոլորը օր- օրի ավելի ու ավելի են մանդռաժ, որովհետև սխալ է ՈՒստա Հրանտը, որովհետև մի սոված ախպարը հրապարակում ավելի մեծ թափով է օր օրի մաշում իշխանությունների ու այլ ուժերի լեգետիմության վերջին կտորները մասսաների սրտից, քան տասնյակ վրաններն ու խրոխտ միտինգները ...

----------


## Artgeo

Եթե դիմացինդ ասում է, որ համաձայն է ԱԺ ընտրությունների, դո՛ւք լինեք Սերժը, դրանից բարձր բան հետագայում կառաջարկե՞ք: Սերժը մերժեց, որովհետև, ուզում էր ասել՝ տղա՛ ջան, մի օր միտինգ ես արել, մի կես գիշեր Հրապարակում մի 20 հոգով մնացել, եկել ինձնից սենց բանե՞ր ես պահանջում: Ես 10 մարդու գնդակահարությամբ իշխանություն եմ վերցրել, ուզում ես՝ քո մի օրվա միտինգով իշխանություն զիջե՞մ: Գնա տես՝ ի՞նչ ես անում:

լավն ա http://168.am/2013/03/16/196578.html

----------

Kuk (17.03.2013), Աթեիստ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> ...*Չգիտես ինչի* սաղ աշխարհը տենց գյոզալական երկրները թողած, Իրան, Սաուդյան Արաբիա, Վենեսուելա, Հս Կորեա, իրան կոտորում ա, որ ոտը ընկնի անտեր ԱՄՆ, Կանդա, Եվրոպա, ոա զոմբիանա, պրոպագանդայի զոհ դառնա, դեբիլանա, ու թույլ տա որ իրան իմպերիալիստ, նավաթամոլ միլիարդատերերը թալանեն:


Ապեր լսել ես սենց բան "...առաջ մորթուս, հետո` որդուս..."

Հավատա, որ լիքը մարդկանց համար սեփական կարիք ունենալը, լայն ազատություններ ունենալը ուղղակի չարիք է: Մարդկան մի ստվար հատվածը ծնվել են հեց թալանվող ու շահագործվող զոմբի լինելու համար:
Ով գիտի, թե Սպարտակի ապստամբության ժամանակ քանի ու քանի տաքուկ տեղերում ապրող ստրուկներ ուղղակի ծիծաղել են սոված ու ծարավ աբստամբերի վրա:
Ու արի մի մոռացի, որ հենց նուն Հս Կորեան ու Իրանը վատ են ապրում, որովհետև համաշխարհային նավթածուծ նացթատզրուկները չեն թողում, որ էդ երկրները իրենց իսկ սեփական ռեսուրսները օգտագործեն կենսամակարդակ բարձրացնելու համար:

Լավ տաբրեկա` կզզացել երկիրը դրսից, որ ներսից տրաքի ու ունենալ նոր զոմբիներ ու ճորտեր: Ու էսի նոր տարբերակ չի, բայց դեռ կարգին աշխատումա:
Մոռանում ես որ Եգիպտոսի շարքային քաղաքացու եկամուտները կրճատվել են, Լիբիացիք հուռացած կյանքից ընգել են քուչեքը:

Ընենց որ շատերին ԱՄՆ-ը դրախտ թվում է ոչ թե նրանից, որ տենց լավնա, այլ նրանից, որ սեփական հայրենիքը թեկուզ հենց նույն ԱՄՆ-ի կամ մեկ այլ տզրուկի դրդմամբ նողկալի վիճակումա հայտնվել:
Ու գաղտնիք չեմ լինի ասած, որ եթե մի տեղ մարդիկ լավ են ուտում, ապա մեկ այլ վայրում սոված պիտի մնան: Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի պարագայում ուղղակի կսարքեն սոված ուրիշին, որ իրանք լավը երևան:

Հիմա նույնը ՀՀ-ում չի? ՌԴ-ի պես փտած ու հոտած պետությունը շատ հայերիս աչքին դրախտա երևում, ինչա մի էրկու կտոր ավել հաց կա մեկ էլ լիքը մատչելի կյաժ նանար:
Ու Սերժիկի պրեզիդենտ մնալն էլ սենց արհեստական դրախտներ սարքելու սցենարի մի մասն ա և լավ էլ խրախուսվում ա դրսից:

----------

dvgray (17.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Տես ինչքան երջանիկ էին հատկապես Իրաքի քրդերը, որոնք նստած էին էտ քո ասած նավթի հանքերի վրա ու սոված սատկում էին:


իսկ դու արի տես, թե ինչքան երջանի են մեր ասած Կանադայի  հնդիկացիենրը: մի հատ եթե հավես ունես հետաքրքիրվի.. ու սենց երկրում, որտեղ աշխարհի տերիտորիայով 2-րորդ երկիրն ա, խմելու ջրի 20 տոկոսն ա, էլ չեմ ասում մյուս բանական ռեսուրսների մասին: իրանց հողի վրա իրանց մորթեղն, ինչ էլ որ մնացին, անտուն անտեր ալկաշ դարձրին, ու... լավ, մնացածը չասեմ, կաարս դու ինքը նայես...
..
իսկ էտ "ամենալավ երկիրները" բոլոր ժամանակներում ապրում էին ուրիշ երկիրների ու ժողովուրդների թալանի հաշվին: մի հատ էլ ընենց էին անում, որ էտ երկիների բնակիչների համար լատարիաի մեծ շահում էր  լինում, որ թողեին իրանց մոտ ստրուկ աշխատես: 
աբեր սաղ աշխարհը հիմնված ա ուղեղների լվացման վրա: ընտանիքտ վեկալ գնա մի 5 տարի որպես էտ երկիների քաղաքացի ապրի քո ասած երկներում, հետո նոր մանրամասներից կխոսանք: շատ անգամներ կլինի, որ Սերժին ու Հ1-ին երնեկ կտաս

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, ու ընդհանուր առմամբ հղիացրիր թողիր քո քարոզով: Հեսա Լևոնին անցնելու ես: Դու նենց գիտես, որ աշխարհքս արդար չի, մենք էլ ստեղ դեբիլ երեխեքով մենակ ամերիկյան պրոպագանդա ենք լսում ու հեքիաթների ենք հավատում էլի: 
> 
> Ընգեր, ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ ա դիտարկվում:


ես ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ "հղիացրել" /սիմվոլիկ ասած  :Smile:  /:
դուք Հայաստանում ամենաքիչն եք էտ պրոպագանդայի տակ /չհասված լոսաբնակների դեկոլտեներով  :LOL:  հարսանիքների վիդոները նայելը, որը վերջին հաշվով զզվանք ա առաջացնում նորմալ հայաստանաբնակի մոտ...  :Bad:   / հայաստանում ասում եմ որ մարդիկ փակ սիստեմից շնչահեղձ են լինում: պետք ա պատերը քանդել: սահմանները բացել, կյանքը ակտիվացնել... իսկ դա էնքան էլ հեշտ չի, հաշվի առնելով որ էտ սահմանները մենք չենք փակել:

իսկ որ ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ ա, դա լրիվ համաձայն եմ: այստեղ, իմ ասածում  խոսքը գնում է ընդամենը ուղեղ լվալու մասին: նաև, որ Վենեսուելայում հատկապես վերջին ընտրությունները  եղել են աշխարհի ամենաարդար ընտրությունները, որ կարելի է պատկերացնել:
ու ընդանրապես, եթե ամերիկան սատկավ սովետի նման, ապա բոլոր աշխարհը մի երկու օրում մոռանալու ա էտ "դեմոկրատիա" բառը, ոնց որ սովետից սատկելուց հետո մոռացան սոցիալիզմը...  :Wink:  էսքան մի բան  :Tongue:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> ու ընդանրապես, եթե ամերիկան սատկավ սովետի նման, ապա բոլոր աշխարհը մի երկու օրում մոռանալու ա էտ "դեմոկրատիա" բառը, ոնց որ սովետից սատկելուց հետո մոռացան սոցիալիզմը...  էսքան մի բան


 Ամերիկան չի սատկի, դեմոկրատիայից էլ չեն հրաժարվի, քանի որ հասարակության ու տնտեսության ներդաշնակ կազմակերպման ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ սիստեմն է դեմոկրատիան երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով : :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

Սկզբի օրերին Րաֆֆին չէր ամաչում իրան նախագահ էր հայտարարում: Հետո կանգնում ազնվությունից, արդարությունից եսիմ ինչից ա խոսում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու ընդանրապես, եթե ամերիկան սատկավ սովետի նման, ապա բոլոր աշխարհը մի երկու օրում մոռանալու ա էտ "դեմոկրատիա" բառը, ոնց որ սովետից սատկելուց հետո մոռացան սոցիալիզմը...  էսքան մի բան


Դե եթե դու կարծում ես, որ դեմոկրատիան ամերիկացիներն են հորինել, ու մենակ իրանք են դրա մասին իմանում, ուրեմն կսատկի: Բայց իմ իմանալով տենց չի:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե դիմացինդ ասում է, որ համաձայն է ԱԺ ընտրությունների, դո՛ւք լինեք Սերժը, դրանից բարձր բան հետագայում կառաջարկե՞ք: Սերժը մերժեց, որովհետև, ուզում էր ասել՝ տղա՛ ջան, մի օր միտինգ ես արել, մի կես գիշեր Հրապարակում մի 20 հոգով մնացել, եկել ինձնից սենց բանե՞ր ես պահանջում: Ես 10 մարդու գնդակահարությամբ իշխանություն եմ վերցրել, ուզում ես՝ քո մի օրվա միտինգով իշխանություն զիջե՞մ: Գնա տես՝ ի՞նչ ես անում:
> 
> լավն ա http://168.am/2013/03/16/196578.html


Շատ լավն ա. հենց նոր կարդացի, հատուկ սա տեղադրելու համար մտա ակումբ։ Տեղը տեղին ասել ա Հրանտը կրեածիշիկներին։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> աբեր սաղ աշխարհը հիմնված ա ուղեղների լվացման վրա: ընտանիքտ վեկալ գնա մի 5 տարի որպես էտ երկիների քաղաքացի ապրի քո ասած երկներում, հետո նոր մանրամասներից կխոսանք: շատ անգամներ կլինի, որ Սերժին ու Հ1-ին երնեկ կտաս


Ապեր, ես արդեն տաս տարուց ավել ա համ քո սիրած երկրները գիտեմ տակից վրից, համ չսիրածդ դեմոկրատականները: Ընտանիքիս հետ էլ տարվա մի մասը Հայաստանում եմ, մյուս մասը չսիրածդ դեմոկրատական երկրնրներից մեկում, որը կարող ա հեսա բանկռոտ լինի  :LOL:  Բայց արի ու տես, որ էտ բանկռոտի հասնող երկրում ավելի լավ ա: Չնայած որ հեսա սաղի բանկային հաշիվներից 6-10% առանց խղճի խայթի ալաֆ են անելու: Ու տես, որ Սերժին երնեկ տալու փոխարեն, ավելի շատ եմ ուզում քֆուր տամ:

----------

Kuk (17.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ "հղիացրել" /սիմվոլիկ ասած  /:


Սիմվոլիկ ասած, մեկը ես արդեն համ մի քանի անգամ հղիացել եմ, համ էլ սաղ հղիություններս վիժել եմ: Բացի նրանից որ հղիացնում ես, համ էլ պրոդուկտիվ չես: 

Ուղեղների լվացումից սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք: Ոչ մեկը ստեղ չի իդեալականացնում ամերիկան, ոչ էլ պատրանքներ ունի, որ եթե յանկիները գան ու մեզ դեմոկրատիա թելադրեն, մենք վաղը դառնալու ենք աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ ու հաջողակ պետությունը: Էտքան Վենեսուելան ես սիրում, լսի իրանց նոր նախագահ Մադուռոյի վերջին ասածը «Մեծ Կոմանդանտեն հիմա երկնքում է, ու Աստծու հետ խոսաց ու նենց արեց, որ Հռոմի պապ դառնա լատինամերիկացին»:  :LOL:  Ու լիքը ժողովուրդ արցունքն աչքերին ծափահարեց ու ասեց «Gracias, Comandante»: Սրա անունը ի՞նչ դնենք, ընգեր:  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (17.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դե եթե դու կարծում ես, որ դեմոկրատիան ամերիկացիներն են հորինել, ու մենակ իրանք են դրա մասին իմանում, ուրեմն կսատկի: Բայց իմ իմանալով տենց չի:


ինչպես նաև սոցիալիզմ-կոմունիզմ... սովետը չէր հորինել: ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է:
սակայն ինչպես սոցիալիզմ-կոմունիզմը սովետն էր դարձրել պետական գաղափարախոսության ու ուրիշ պետությունները ստրկացնելու ու սովետառուսական կայսրության հիմնաքարը  հիմքը, այնպես էլ ամերիկացիք են "դեմոկրատա" տերմինը դարձրել աշխարհ թալանելու ու ժողովուրդներ ստրկացնելու առաջնային գործիքներինց մեկը:
կվերանա ամերիկյան կայսրությունը, "դեմոկրատիա" բառը կվերադառնա իր նախկին տեղը, որպես տերմին: իհարկե բավականին կեղտոտված վիճակում: համարյա թե այնպես, ինչպես ֆաշիստական Գերմանիան կողտեց նացիոնալ սոցիալիզմը, արիականությունը ու  սվաստիկան որպես հազարակյա սիմվոլ:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Սիմվոլիկ ասած, մեկը ես արդեն համ մի քանի անգամ հղիացել եմ, համ էլ սաղ հղիություններս վիժել եմ: Բացի նրանից որ հղիացնում ես, համ էլ պրոդուկտիվ չես: 
> 
> Ուղեղների լվացումից սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք: Ոչ մեկը ստեղ չի իդեալականացնում ամերիկան, ոչ էլ պատրանքներ ունի, որ եթե յանկիները գան ու մեզ դեմոկրատիա թելադրեն, մենք վաղը դառնալու ենք աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ ու հաջողակ պետությունը: Էտքան Վենեսուելան ես սիրում, լսի իրանց նոր նախագահ Մադուռոյի վերջին ասածը «Մեծ Կոմանդանտեն հիմա երկնքում է, ու Աստծու հետ խոսաց ու նենց արեց, որ Հռոմի պապ դառնա լատինամերիկացին»:  Ու լիքը ժողովուրդ արցունքն աչքերին ծափահարեց ու ասեց «Gracias, Comandante»: *Սրա անունը ի՞նչ դնենք, ընգեր:*


քեզ վստահելով, ու  առանց վիդեոն նայելու կարամ ասեմ - *ուղեղների լվացում*
իմ ասածն էլ դա է, որ աշխարհը միւ մեծ "լվացքատուն ա": իսկ ամենամեծ լվացք անողները անգլո-ամերիկացիք են: նրանց լվացքը ամենամեծն ա իրա ծավալներով ու նաև սովորական մարդկանց տված վնասով

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ամերիկան չի սատկի, դեմոկրատիայից էլ չեն հրաժարվի, քանի որ հասարակության ու տնտեսության ներդաշնակ կազմակերպման ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ սիստեմն է դեմոկրատիան երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով :


անգամ զուտ տեսականորեն /հայտնի ֆիլմից մեջբերեմ/- ինչ որ ունի սկիզբ - ունի նաև վերջ:
իսկ կայսրությունները - / որ ամերիկան կայսրություն է, կարծում եմ չես վիճի/ հաշվի առնելով իրանց տձև, անկայուն կառուցվածքը, ամենաշուտն են "վերջանում":
.. քիչ մնաց  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչպես նաև սոցիալիզմ-կոմունիզմ... սովետը չէր հորինել: ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է:
> սակայն ինչպես սոցիալիզմ-կոմունիզմը սովետն էր դարձրել պետական գաղափարախոսության ու ուրիշ պետությունները ստրկացնելու ու սովետառուսական կայսրության հիմնաքարը  հիմքը, այնպես էլ ամերիկացիք են "դեմոկրատա" տերմինը դարձրել աշխարհ թալանելու ու ժողովուրդներ ստրկացնելու առաջնային գործիքներինց մեկը:
> կվերանա ամերիկյան կայսրությունը, "դեմոկրատիա" բառը կվերադառնա իր նախկին տեղը, որպես տերմին: իհարկե բավականին կեղտոտված վիճակում: համարյա թե այնպես, ինչպես ֆաշիստական Գերմանիան կողտեց նացիոնալ սոցիալիզմը, արիականությունը ու  սվաստիկան որպես հազարակյա սիմվոլ:


Սոցիալիզմը արհեստականորեն ներմուծված ա գաղափար ա: Նա այնքան կյանք կարար ունենար, որքան որ երկրներից մեկը պռակտիկորեն կապացուցեր, որ էտ գաղափարը կենսունակ չի: Ինչը և տեղի ունեցավ:

Դեմոկրատիան, Ռեսպուբլիկան կամ հայերեն Հանրապետությունը քաղաքական ռեժիմի ձև ա, որը մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմություն ունի - ծնվել ա, զարգացել ա, էվոլյուցիայա ապրել ու հասել ա էս օրվան: Ու դեմոկրատիա գաղափարը որ մի կապ չունի ամերիկայի հետ, ինչքան էլ որ ամերիկացիների կողմից կարող ա էսօր շահարիվի սեփական նպատակներից ելնելով: Երբ մենք ասում ենք դեմոկրատիա ոչ մի կերպ ի նկատի չունենք միայն ամերիկան ու հենց ամերիկան: Չգիտեմ ինչի ա քո մոտ էտ բառը մենակ ամերիկայի հետ ասոցացվում: Մի հատ լավ մտածի, կարող ա դու ես անտիպրոպագանդայի զոհ դառել, որը ինքն էլ պրոպագանդայի ձև ա:

----------

Sagittarius (17.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սիմվոլիկ ասած, մեկը ես արդեն համ մի քանի անգամ հղիացել եմ, համ էլ սաղ հղիություններս վիժել եմ: Բացի նրանից որ հղիացնում ես, համ էլ պրոդուկտիվ չես: 
> 
> Ուղեղների լվացումից սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք: Ոչ մեկը ստեղ չի իդեալականացնում ամերիկան, ոչ էլ պատրանքներ ունի, որ եթե յանկիները գան ու մեզ դեմոկրատիա թելադրեն, մենք վաղը դառնալու ենք աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ ու հաջողակ պետությունը: Էտքան Վենեսուելան ես սիրում, լսի իրանց նոր նախագահ Մադուռոյի վերջին ասածը «Մեծ Կոմանդանտեն հիմա երկնքում է, ու Աստծու հետ խոսաց ու նենց արեց, որ Հռոմի պապ դառնա լատինամերիկացին»:  Ու լիքը ժողովուրդ արցունքն աչքերին ծափահարեց ու ասեց «Gracias, Comandante»: Սրա անունը ի՞նչ դնենք, ընգեր:


բա հլը էս  :LOL: ՝

----------

Աթեիստ (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Սոցիալիզմը արհեստականորեն ներմուծված ա գաղափար ա: Նա այնքան կյանք կարար ունենար, որքան որ երկրներից մեկը պռակտիկորեն կապացուցեր, որ էտ գաղափարը կենսունակ չի: Ինչը և տեղի ունեցավ:
> 
> Դեմոկրատիան, Ռեսպուբլիկան կամ հայերեն Հանրապետությունը քաղաքական ռեժիմի ձև ա, որը մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմություն ունի - ծնվել ա, զարգացել ա, էվոլյուցիայա ապրել ու հասել ա էս օրվան: Ու դեմոկրատիա գաղափարը որ մի կապ չունի ամերիկայի հետ, ինչքան էլ որ ամերիկացիների կողմից կարող ա էսօր շահարիվի սեփական նպատակներից ելնելով: Երբ մենք ասում ենք դեմոկրատիա ոչ մի կերպ ի նկատի չունենք միայն ամերիկան ու հենց ամերիկան: Չգիտեմ ինչի ա քո մոտ էտ բառը մենակ ամերիկայի հետ ասոցացվում: Մի հատ լավ մտածի, կարող ա դու ես անտիպրոպագանդայի զոհ դառել, որը ինքն էլ պրոպագանդայի ձև ա:


իհարկե: դեմոկրատիան շատ  հին գաղափար է, ինչպես  նաև անարխիան և լիքը ուրիշ հասարակական կազմակերպման առաջարկված ձևեր: 
չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց ժամանակակից աշխարհը դեմոկրառիա ասելով հասկանու է ԱՄՆ, ԱՄՆ ասելով հասկանու է դեմոկրատիա: ոնց որ սովետ ասոլով հասկանուն էր սոցիալիզմ:

իմ ասածս մենակ էն ա, որ երբ որ փիլիսոփայական մշակումները դառնում են պետական-իշխանական հիմք, նրանք այլանդակվում են: որովհետև դառնում են ստրկացնելու գործիք:

ինչ վերաբերվում ա պրոպագանդա-անտիպրոպագանդա: իհարկե, ոչ մեկի ուղեղն էլ դատարկ չէ, ու մեջը ինչ որ մտնում ա, մտնում ա "դրսից" ,  հարմարեցվելով "ներքին" պահանջմունքներին  :Smile:  
հիմա հայերս ուզում ենք, պահանջում ենք արդարություն աշխարհից- կամ ներքին վաշխառուից, դրա համար էլ արտաքին աշխարհից իմ կարծիքով սխալմամբ ներմծում ենք "դեմոկրատական" արժեքներ ու փորձում դրանք իրականացնել

----------


## Zodiac

> հիմա հայերս ուզում ենք, պահանջում ենք արդարություն աշխարհից- կամ ներքին վաշխառուից, դրա համար էլ արտաքին աշխարհից իմ կարծիքով սխալմամբ ներմուծում ենք "դեմոկրատական" արժեքներ ու փորձում դրանք իրականացնել


 Էդ քո ասած ՍԽԱԼՄԱՄԲ ՆԵՐՄՈՒԾՎԱԾ   "դեմոկրատական" արժեքները , ի միջիայլոց, մեծամասամբ գրված են արդեն ՀՀ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ մեջ ու նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ նժդեհականների թղթերում, բայց հիմնավորապես չեն գործում ռեալ կյանքում :
Ստեղ ա պրոբլեմը, ոչ թե սխալ "դեմոկրատական" արժեքների մեջ  :

----------

Chuk (17.03.2013), Sagittarius (17.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (17.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իհարկե: դեմոկրատիան շատ  հին գաղափար է, ինչպես  նաև անարխիան և լիքը ուրիշ հասարակական կազմակերպման առաջարկված ձևեր: 
> չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց ժամանակակից աշխարհը դեմոկրառիա ասելով հասկանու է ԱՄՆ, ԱՄՆ ասելով հասկանու է դեմոկրատիա: ոնց որ սովետ ասոլով հասկանուն էր սոցիալիզմ:
> 
> իմ ասածս մենակ էն ա, որ երբ որ փիլիսոփայական մշակումները դառնում են պետական-իշխանական հիմք, նրանք այլանդակվում են: որովհետև դառնում են ստրկացնելու գործիք:
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա պրոպագանդա-անտիպրոպագանդա: իհարկե, ոչ մեկի ուղեղն էլ դատարկ չէ, ու մեջը ինչ որ մտնում ա, մտնում ա "դրսից" ,  հարմարեցվելով "ներքին" պահանջմունքներին  
> հիմա հայերս ուզում ենք, պահանջում ենք արդարություն աշխարհից- կամ ներքին վաշխառուից, դրա համար էլ արտաքին աշխարհից իմ կարծիքով սխալմամբ ներմծում ենք "դեմոկրատական" արժեքներ ու փորձում դրանք իրականացնել


Դիվ, ինձ թվում ա, որ ընտանիքով դուրս գալու ու աշխարհը տեսնելու խորհուրդը քեզ ա պետք, ոչ թե ինձ: Քո ասած «Ժամանակակից աշխարհը» գլուխը պատին ա տվել, եթե դեմոկրատիա ասելով մենակ ԱՄՆ հասկանում: Չգիտեմ թե էս վերջին մի քանի տարում ինչ ես էտքան կարդում ու նայում, որ սենց քարկապ ես ընկել տերմինների ու գաղափարների մեջ: 

Դեմոկրատիան փիլիսոփայություն ու գաղափարախոսություն չի, որ եսիմինչ պետական-իշխանական հիմք դառնա, ի տարբերություն սոցիալիզմի: Դեմոկրատիան քաղաքական ռեժիմի ձև ա: Դեմոկրատական ռեժիմը դարերի ընթացքում ապացուցել ա, որ ինքը ամենաարդյունավետն ա, քանի որ հասարակությունը ի վերջո հասնում ա կյանքի ավելի լավ որակի, քան մնացած ռեժիմների դեպքում: Կարծում եմ սրա շուրջ չենք վիճի, քանի որ մի շարք բացառությունները հանած, էսօր հաջողական են միայն ու միայն դեմոկրատական ռեժիմով երկրները: 

Սոցիալիզմը գաղափարախսություն ա, որը փաստացի նշանակում ա ազգային եկմատի հավասար բաշխում հասարակության բոլոր անդամների մեջ:

Դեմոկրատական ռեժիմը կարա լինի սոցիալիստական ուղղվածության ու լիբերալ ուղղվածության: Եվրոպական երկրների մեծ մասը սոցիալ-դեմոկրատիաներ են: Մանրամասները ներկայացնելու զահլա չկա, ինձ թվում ա ինձանից լավ ես հասկանում, թե խոսքն ինչի մասին ա: ԱՄՆ լիբերալ դեմոկրատիա դավանող երկիր ա, չնայած Օբամայի հետ ահագին սոցիալիստական գաղափարներ են ներմուծվում - նոր health care bill, social security bill և այլն:  

Դեմոկրատիան ու սոցիալիզմը համադրելի ու համեմատելի հասկացություններ չեն, ընկեր, ու իրար անտոնիմ չեն: ԽՍՀՄ սահմանդրությունը դեմոկրատական էր, բայց իտոգում երկիրը դարձել էր ավտորիտար: Այսինքնս, դեմոկրատիայի այլընտրանքը ավտորիտարիզմն ա, ոչ թե սոցիալիզմը: 

Հիմա, ԱՄՆ, անգլոսաքսոնական պրոպագանդա, սև ջհանդամուգյոռ, դնենք մի կողմ ու նայենք խնդրին պարզ տերմիններով: Դեմոկրատական երկրները հարուստ են, արդյունավետ են ու սիրուն: Ավտորիտար ռեժիմները, որպես կանոն (եթե էմիրաթների պես նավթի վրա նստած չեն) աղաքատ են, անարդյունավետ ու գեշ: 

Հայաստանը առանց ռեսուրսների ավտորիտար ռեժիմով երկիր ա, չնայած սահմանադրությանը: Ու որպես արդյունք ունի խայտառակ անարդյունավետ կառավարում: Եթե սրան գումարենք նաև էն, որ ավտորիտար ռեժիմի գլխին անգրագետ, դիլետանտ, ցինիկ, անլվա գռեհիկներ են, պատկերն ավելի սարսափելի ա դառնում: Ընգեր, մեկը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ամերիկան պրոպագանդան ինչ ա ասում, կամ ինչ ա ուզում մեզանից: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, աշխարհի համար Հայաստանը ամենաանհետաքրքիր տեղերից մեկն ա, քանի որ ըստ էության ոչ մի բան չունի: Մենք, ինքներս մեր համար, առանց որևէ մեկի պրոպագանդայի ուզում ենք, որ երկրի կառավարման համակարգն ավելի արդյունավետ լինի, քան կա էսօր: Ու մարդկային գիտակցությունն ուրիշ ավելի լավ մեթոդ չի մտածել մինչը հիմա, բացի դեմոկրատական ինստիտուտներ ունենալը ու դրանք աշխատեցնելը: 

Հ.Գ. Աշխարհում կա մի ավտորիտար ռեժիմ, որը ռեսուրսներ չունի, բայց արդյունավետ ա - Սինգապուր: Բայց էս արդեն ուրիշ հեքիաթից ա:

----------

Kuk (18.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013), Ձայնալար (17.03.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

Իհարկե, Եզովպոսի "աղվեսն ու խաղողն" էլ ա ճիշտ, հայերի "ով էշ ես փալան"ն էլ, ռուսների Ты начальник-я дурак, я начальник- ты дурак-ն էլ: Խնդիրը էնքան խելք ունենալն ա, որ դասավորես ուրիշ ազգերի հաշվին համ խաղողն ունենաս, համ  էշին՝, որ  վրեն փալան ըլնես, կամ  էլ նաչալնիկ մնաս: 
Այ էս ա զոռը: Թե չէ դարերով իրար վրա "էշ միլիցա" խաղալու վերջը լավ չի ըլնելու, անկախ նրանից,  թե Ասադն ա ճիշտ,  հարևան վալոդը, թե  հեռավոր հայրենակիցը:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> անգամ զուտ տեսականորեն /հայտնի ֆիլմից մեջբերեմ/- ինչ որ ունի սկիզբ - ունի նաև վերջ:
> իսկ կայսրությունները - / որ ամերիկան կայսրություն է, կարծում եմ չես վիճի/ հաշվի առնելով իրանց տձև, անկայուն կառուցվածքը, ամենաշուտն են "վերջանում":
> .. քիչ մնաց


Բայց արի չմոռանանք, որ Հռոմի պես "տձև ու անկայուն կառուցվածքը" 1000 տարի մնաց, եթե Բյուզանդիան չհաշվենք: Ընենց որ ԱՄՆ-ը, հաշվի առնելով Հռոմի փորձը, բարձր տեխնոլոգիաները ու ուղեղի լվացման ավելի նորգործող ու հզոր միջոցները, դեռ մի 1000 տարի ունի մինչև վերանալը: Ու դա չնայած այն փաստին, որ արդեն իսկ ամերիգոսների մի մասը (դեռևս ոչ ազդեցիկ) գտնում է, որ իրենց նահանգը պիտի ԱՄՆ-ի կազմից դուրս գա:
Չնայած, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Հռոմի բատը բերել էր, որ Չինաստանի հետ շահերի բախում չունեին ու ռուսների պես ավելի փտած հակառակորդ, ապա միգուցե ԱՄՆ-ին քիչ է մնացել:

Բայց արի վերադառնանք մեր ոչխարներին:
ԱՄՆ-ի չլինելը մեզ չի տաքացնում, ընդհակառակը, գոնե երկու բևեռների միջև մանևրելու հուսյ ունենք, եթե չվերանա: Թե չէ հեչ էական չի դեմոկրատիա թե սոցիալիզ` ուժեղն է փորձում թելադրել: Ընենց որ ԱՄՆ-ը չլինի, մյուսը կլինի:

----------

dvgray (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Սոցիալիզմը արհեստականորեն ներմուծված ա գաղափար ա: Նա այնքան կյանք կարար ունենար, որքան որ երկրներից մեկը պռակտիկորեն կապացուցեր, որ էտ գաղափարը կենսունակ չի: Ինչը և տեղի ունեցավ:


Դե եթե հաշվի չառնենք Սկանդինավյան սոցիալիզմի մոդելը, ուրեմն ճիշտ ես  :Wink:  Մենակ չհուշես էն նույն հին ու փտած կռուտիտը, որ "Շվեդիան սոցիալիստական չի, այլ սոցիալական պետություն է":
Քո հետ այս հարցում համամիտ եմ միայն մեկ տեսանկյունից.
Սոցիալիզմի հիմնարար սկզբունքները հակասում են մարդ արարածի հիմնարար էությանը:
Բայց էդ նույն էությանը հակասում են նաև այսպես կոչված "մարդու իրավունքները", բայց ինչ-որ դրանք ոչ միայն չեն համարվում անկենսունակ, այլև հակառակը անընդհատ պրոպագանդվում են:

Եթե ամրեգիոսյան դեմոկրատիայի ձևը մի կողմ թողնենք, ապա կոնկրետ քեզ համար որ երկրի դեմոկրատիայի ձևն է ավելի նախընտրելի:
Չես հերքի, որ զրոյից հեծանիվ հորինելու կարիք չունենք: Եթե շարժվում ենք դեմոկրատական տարբերակով, ուրեմն պիտի ընտրենք հայտնի դեմոկրատական մոդելներից որևէ մեկը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> բա հլը էս ՝



Լաս Վեգասում երեխեքին կետչուպ են բաժանում, որ տոմատից ճաշ սարքեն :Smile:  Արա, ես ինչ հուզիչ կլիպ են սարքել Բելոռուսները: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> բա հլը էս ՝


Ահավոր սովետական փտած պրոպագանդայի հոտ ա գալիս, բայց ոչ թե սուտա, այլ ահավոր չափազանցություն:
Բայց գիտես ինչնա բոցը? ամերիգոսների ու եվրոգոմիկների սիրած խոսելաձևը տոկոսներն են, որոնք էդքան էլ ահավոր չեն թվում: բայց հըլը մի հատ հաշվի, թե ինչ թիվա կազմում ԱՄՆ-ի կործազուրկների քանակը, եթե 7-9% են ասում:
315մլն-ի մեջ ինչ թիվա կազմում? Քանի հատ Հայաստան???
Եվրոմիության անցած տարվա պաշտոնական տվյալներով միության տարածքում 81մլն!!! մարդ ունեն սննդի և սոցիալական օգնության կարիք: Բնական է, որ դրանց մեծ մասը երևելյան Եվրոպայում են` սոցլագերի երկրները: Բայց սովետի վախտով էդ երկրների բնակիչները ինչ-որ չէին բողոքում որ սոված են ու հացի փող չունեն:
Ինչա ստացվում? Կապիտալիստական կտերով էդ մարդկանց զրկեցին իրանց հացիցի, բայց տեղը տվին "ավելի թանկ" բաներ` եվրոգոմիկություն ու ազատություն: Այսինքն ազատություն սոված զկռտալու???

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ընենց որ ԱՄՆ-ը, հաշվի առնելով Հռոմի փորձը, բարձր տեխնոլոգիաները ու ուղեղի լվացման ավելի նորգործող ու հզոր միջոցները, դեռ մի 1000 տարի ունի մինչև վերանալը:


Չեմ կարծում որ էտքան ձգի, ԱՄՆ-ը ինքն իրան կոչնչացնի: ԱՄՆ-ում էն կարգի մասսայական դեգրադացում ա գնում, որ մարդիկ շատ շուտով  գլուխները կառնեն կփախնեն էտ դժողքից: Այ էս կարգի գենետիկ դեֆորմացիաներով մարդիկ ԱՄՆ-ում տարեց տարի ավելի շատ են ծնվում: Դեֆորմացիաները ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական պլանի են այլ  նաեւ հոգեբանական: ԱՄՆ-ը դա քաոսի թագավորություն ա: Քաոսը դա հավասարազոր ա դատարկությանը, իսկ բնությունը ինչպես գիտենք՝ не терпит пустоты

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Չեմ կարծում որ էտքան ձգի, ԱՄՆ-ը ինքն իրան կոչնչացնի: ԱՄՆ-ում էն կարգի մասսայական դեգրադացում ա գնում, որ մարդիկ շատ շուտով  գլուխները կառնեն կփախնեն էտ դժողքից: Այ էս կարգի գենետիկ դեֆորմացիաներով մարդիկ ԱՄՆ-ում տարեց տարի ավելի շատ են ծնվում: Դեֆորմացիաները ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական պլանի են այլ  նաեւ հոգեբանական: ԱՄՆ-ը դա քաոսի թագավորություն ա: Քաոսը դա հավասարազոր ա դատարկությանը, իսկ բնությունը ինչպես գիտենք՝ не терпит пустоты


Ուրեմն ավելի ողբամ զքեզ հայ ժողովուրդ, որ դեգրադացված մարդկանց պետությունն է քեզ բան թելադորւմ  :LOL: 
Էս ինչ գյուտեր ես անում? Ինչ քաոս? Ինչ դատարկություն? Էս ինչ թազա ֆիզիկա էս հորինում?

Ալամ աշխարհում ոչ քաոս կա, ոչ դեմոկրատիա: Կա միայն դիկտատուրա իր տարբեր դրսևորումներով (նայած թե դիկտատն ումն է):

Հ.Գ.
Արխային, Սերժիկենց դարդից հայերը մեծ հաճույքով ցանկանում են լցնել ամերիկյան քաոսի դատարկությունը իրենց անմիաջական ներկայությամբ  :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ահավոր սովետական փտած պրոպագանդայի հոտ ա գալիս, բայց ոչ թե սուտա, այլ ահավոր չափազանցություն:
> Բայց գիտես ինչնա բոցը? ամերիգոսների ու եվրոգոմիկների սիրած խոսելաձևը տոկոսներն են, որոնք էդքան էլ ահավոր չեն թվում: բայց հըլը մի հատ հաշվի, թե ինչ թիվա կազմում ԱՄՆ-ի կործազուրկների քանակը, եթե 7-9% են ասում:
> 315մլն-ի մեջ ինչ թիվա կազմում? Քանի հատ Հայաստան???
> Եվրոմիության անցած տարվա պաշտոնական տվյալներով միության տարածքում 81մլն!!! մարդ ունեն սննդի և սոցիալական օգնության կարիք: Բնական է, որ դրանց մեծ մասը երևելյան Եվրոպայում են` սոցլագերի երկրները: Բայց սովետի վախտով էդ երկրների բնակիչները ինչ-որ չէին բողոքում որ սոված են ու հացի փող չունեն:
> Ինչա ստացվում? Կապիտալիստական կտերով էդ մարդկանց զրկեցին իրանց հացիցի, բայց տեղը տվին "ավելի թանկ" բաներ` եվրոգոմիկություն ու ազատություն: Այսինքն ազատություն սոված զկռտալու???



Դու էլ հո Չամիչը չե՞ս: Էդ գործազուրկները ստանում են ջեներալ ռելյիֆ, ուտելու կտրոններ, պետությունը մուծում ա սեկշիոն-8 բնակարանի վարձը: Եթե հետևները շարժեն և տեղափոխվեն ուրիշ նահանգներ, գործ էլ կգտնեն, տուն ու տեղ էլ:  Օրինակի համար ասեմ` Վիլիստոն, Հյուսիսային Դակոտայում հիմա հանգիստ ժամը 18-20 դոլլարով գործ կա, մի 30 կմ էլ դուրս քաղաքից, մի հեկտար հողը կարող ես առնել 5-6 հազարի սահմանում: Մարդուց ա կախված ինչպես ապրի Ամն-ում, թե չե գործ ուզողը` գործ կգտնի:

----------

Մարկիզ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չեմ կարծում որ էտքան ձգի, ԱՄՆ-ը ինքն իրան կոչնչացնի: ԱՄՆ-ում էն կարգի մասսայական դեգրադացում ա գնում, որ մարդիկ շատ շուտով  գլուխները կառնեն կփախնեն էտ դժողքից: Այ էս կարգի գենետիկ դեֆորմացիաներով մարդիկ ԱՄՆ-ում տարեց տարի ավելի շատ են ծնվում: Դեֆորմացիաները ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական պլանի են այլ  նաեւ հոգեբանական: ԱՄՆ-ը դա քաոսի թագավորություն ա: Քաոսը դա հավասարազոր ա դատարկությանը, իսկ բնությունը ինչպես գիտենք՝ не терпит пустоты


Դեֆեկտով մարդիկ բոլոր երկրներում էլ ծնվում են, ընդ որում, ԱՄՆ-ը այդ երկրների ցուցակում ամենևին առաջին տեղեր չի գրավում: Իբր բան ասիր: Հիմա ես էլ կարող եմ վիդեո դնել, որտեղ յոթ տարեկան երեխան ՌԴ-ում հերոինի պերեդոզից մեռնում է տեսախցիկի առաջ: Այնպես որ՝ մինչև դեգրադացիաների առումով ԱՄՆ-ին հասնելը, մենք ու մեր կողմից շատ սիված որոշ երկրներ պետք է մտածենք, ոնց անենք, որ մեր երեխեքը վաղը սովից չմեռնեն կամ մեր երկրում վաղը այս տեմպերով արտագաղթի պատճառով մարդ չմնա ապրող ու թուրքերը մեր հայրենիքը ոչխարների արոտավայր չսարքեն:

Մենք աչքներիս դեմը պրծնում ենք, կպել ենք ամերիկացիքից: Բնակչությանդ տաս տոկոսը վերջին հինգ տարում լքել է երկիրդ, ինչ ԱՄՆ՞…

----------

Bruno (18.03.2013), Kuk (18.03.2013), Sagittarius (18.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013), Աթեիստ (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ուրեմն ավելի ողբամ զքեզ հայ ժողովուրդ, որ դեգրադացված մարդկանց պետությունն է քեզ բան թելադորւմ 
> Էս ինչ գյուտեր ես անում? Ինչ քաոս? Ինչ դատարկություն? Էս ինչ թազա ֆիզիկա էս հորինում?
> 
> Ալամ աշխարհում ոչ քաոս կա, ոչ դեմոկրատիա: Կա միայն դիկտատուրա իր տարբեր դրսևորումներով (նայած թե դիկտատն ումն է):
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Արխային, Սերժիկենց դարդից հայերը մեծ հաճույքով ցանկանում են լցնել ամերիկյան քաոսի դատարկությունը իրենց անմիաջական ներկայությամբ


ԱՄՆ-ի գերբը տեսել ե՞ս: Մասսոնական սիմվոլը նկատել ե՞ս: Ինձ թվում ա պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ ԱՄՆ-ի հետեւում կանգնած են ուժեր որոնց հենց՝ ԱՄՆ-ի բնակչության 80% պես միաբջիջ ինֆուզորիաների կարգի պրիմիտիվ ու հեշտ կառավարելի մասսա էլ պետք ա իրանց պլանները իրականացնելու համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դեֆեկտով մարդիկ բոլոր երկրներում էլ ծնվում են, ընդ որում, ԱՄՆ-ը այդ երկրների ցուցակում ամենևին առաջին տեղեր չի գրավում: Իբր բան ասիր: Հիմա ես էլ կարող եմ վիդեո դնել, որտեղ յոթ տարեկան երեխան ՌԴ-ում հերոինի պերեդոզից մեռնում է տեսախցիկի առաջ: Այնպես որ՝ մինչև դեգրադացիաների առումով ԱՄՆ-ին հասնելը, մենք ու մեր կողմից շատ սիված որոշ երկրներ պետք է մտածենք, ոնց անենք, որ մեր երեխեքը վաղը սովից չմեռնեն կամ մեր երկրում վաղը այս տեմպերով արտագաղթի պատճառով մարդ չմնա ապրող ու թուրքերը մեր հայրենիքը ոչխարների արոտավայր չսարքեն:
> 
> Մենք աչքներիս դեմը պրծնում ենք, կպել ենք ամերիկացիքից: Բնակչությանդ տաս տոկոսը վերջին հինգ տարում լքել է երկիրդ, ինչ ԱՄՆ՞…


Դու էլ բան ասեցիր: Ռուսաստանն էլ մասսայական դեգրադացման իր տեմպերով ԱՄՆ-ին չի զիջում: Եվրոպան եւ ԱՄՆ-ն կործանման շեմին են:

----------


## Kuk

> Դու էլ բան ասեցիր: Ռուսաստանն էլ մասսայական դեգրադացման իր տեմպերով ԱՄՆ-ին չի զիջում: Եվրոպան եւ ԱՄՆ-ն կործանման շեմին են:


ԱՄՆ-ն դժողք ա, դեգրադացվում ա, մարդիկ փախնում են, Ռուսաստանն ԱՄՆ-ին չի զիջում, Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն կործանման եզրին են։ Քեզ որ լսենք` պետքա Հայաստանի սահմանները պինդ փակենք, որ հանկարծ ամբողջ ԱՄՆ-ի, Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանի բնակչությունը չգա լցվի Հայաստան` կործանումից փրկվելու,  բայց ոնց նայում ենք` Հայաստանից մարդիկ փախնում են ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստան ու Եվրոպա։ Չամիչ, դու քեզ հավատում ե՞ս :LOL:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (18.03.2013), Արէա (18.03.2013), Դավիթ (18.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.03.2013), Շինարար (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու էլ հո Չամիչը չե՞ս:


Լավ կարդա, կարողա գլխի ընկնես:



> Էդ գործազուրկները ստանում են ջեներալ ռելյիֆ, ուտելու կտրոններ, պետությունը մուծում ա սեկշիոն-8 բնակարանի վարձը:* Եթե հետևները շարժեն և տեղափոխվեն ուրիշ նահանգներ*, գործ էլ կգտնեն, տուն ու տեղ էլ:  Օրինակի համար ասեմ` Վիլիստոն, Հյուսիսային Դակոտայում հիմա հանգիստ ժամը 18-20 դոլլարով գործ կա, մի 30 կմ էլ դուրս քաղաքից, մի հեկտար հողը կարող ես առնել 5-6 հազարի սահմանում: Մարդուց ա կախված ինչպես ապրի Ամն-ում, թե չե գործ ուզողը` գործ կգտնի:


Դե քո ասածով ստացվում ա, որ *մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն* մարդ չի ուզում հետևը շարժել ու գործ գտնել, կամ չի ֆայմում, կամ էլ *չի ուզում*:
Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես???
Լավա չասիր, որ կարելի ա Վեգասում կազինո խաղալ ու դրանով ապրել  :Jpit: 
Տենց որ լինի մեր մոտ էլ Ղարաբաղում են ձրի հող տալիս ու փող, որ գնան ապրեն: Դե թող գնան ու ապրեն, ինչի չեն գնում? Ինչի մարդիկ իրենց գյուղի հողերը թողած գալիս են քաղաքում վարձով յոլա գնում?
Ինչի են գնում եվրոպաները ու լագերներում ապրում? կամ ամերիկաներում զիբիլանոցից հաց ուտում (չեմ չափազանցնում, բայց չեմ մանրամասնի` տխուր թեմայա)?
Էս հարցերի պատասխանները չեմ ակնկալում, ուղղակի "ինֆորմացիա մտազբաղման համար"...

Հ.Գ.
Ներող, որպես ոնց հասկացա ավելի տեղյակ մարդ, կասես, թե պապայի աշխատած ժամը $18-20-ով (սրանից ինչքանն են հարկում?) ինչ ձևի կապրի ընտանիքը?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դու էլ բան ասեցիր: Ռուսաստանն էլ մասսայական դեգրադացման իր տեմպերով ԱՄՆ-ին չի զիջում: Եվրոպան եւ ԱՄՆ-ն կործանման շեմին են:


Հա, հեչ: Ո՞վ բան ասեց: Էդ սաղի մեջ մենակ մենք ենք հզորանում, շենանում, բարգավաճում, ապահովանում և բարեկեցանում: :Jpit: )

----------

Kuk (18.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> ԱՄՆ-ի գերբը տեսել ե՞ս: Մասսոնական սիմվոլը նկատել ե՞ս: Ինձ թվում ա պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ ԱՄՆ-ի հետեւում կանգնած են ուժեր որոնց հենց՝ ԱՄՆ-ի բնակչության 80% պես միաբջիջ ինֆուզորիաների կարգի պրիմիտիվ ու հեշտ կառավարելի մասսա էլ պետք ա իրանց պլանները իրականացնելու համար:


Էդ քո ասած 80 տոկոս միաբջիջները Հայաստանի բնակչության 80 տոկոսից 80 անգամ լավ են ապրում։ Դե հիմա ասա` ո՞վ ա ավելի հեշտ կառավարվող մասսա։

----------

erexa (18.03.2013), Մարկիզ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ԱՄՆ-ի գերբը տեսել ե՞ս: Մասսոնական սիմվոլը նկատել ե՞ս: Ինձ թվում ա պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ ԱՄՆ-ի հետեւում կանգնած են ուժեր որոնց հենց՝ ԱՄՆ-ի բնակչության 80% պես միաբջիջ ինֆուզորիաների կարգի պրիմիտիվ ու հեշտ կառավարելի մասսա էլ պետք ա իրանց պլանները իրականացնելու համար:



Իբր թե բան ասիր: Վաշինգտոնը մասոն էր, ինչպես շատերը էն թվերին: Էդ քո իմացած մասոնությունը չի, սա անգլիական ծագում ունեցող մասոնություն ա: :Smile: 

1. George Washington was a Freemason
2. Benjamin Franklin was a Freemason
3. James Monroe was a Freemason
4. John Jay was a Freemason
5. John Hancock was a Freemason
7. Paul Revere was a Freemason
8. John Paul Jones was a Freemason
9. James Otis was a Freemason
10. Between 9-13 signers of the Constitution were Freemasons depending on one's source
11. At least nine signers of the Declaration of Independence were Freemasons
12. At least 33 (of 74) generals in the Colonial Army were Freemasons

----------


## Շինարար

> ԱՄՆ-ն դժողք ա, դեգրադացվում ա, մարդիկ փախնում են, Ռուսաստանն ԱՄՆ-ին չի զիջում, Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն կործանման եզրին են։ Քեզ որ լսենք` պետքա Հայաստանի սահմանները պինդ փակենք, որ հանկարծ ամբողջ ԱՄՆ-ի, Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանի բնակչությունը չգա լցվի Հայաստան` կործանումից փրկվելու,  բայց ոնց նայում ենք` Հայաստանից մարդիկ փախնում են ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստան ու Եվրոպա։ Չամիչ, դու քեզ հավատում ե՞ս


Հա, անկեղծորեն հավատում ա: Մենակ ինքը չէ, մարդիկ նենց աբսուրդ բաների են հավատում: Մարդիկ Սերժին են ընտրել, որովհետև Ղարաբաղի հացր կա: Յանի որ Սերժը չեղավ հենց, հաջորդ օրը Ղարաբաղը տանուլ տրվի:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

....

----------


## Varzor

> ԱՄՆ-ի գերբը տեսել ե՞ս: Մասսոնական սիմվոլը նկատել ե՞ս: Ինձ թվում ա պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ ԱՄՆ-ի հետեւում կանգնած են ուժեր որոնց հենց՝ ԱՄՆ-ի բնակչության 80% պես միաբջիջ ինֆուզորիաների կարգի պրիմիտիվ ու հեշտ կառավարելի մասսա էլ պետք ա իրանց պլանները իրականացնելու համար:


Իսկ դու ՀՀ գերբը տեսել ես? Տեսել ես, առյուծն ու արծիվը ոնց են ուզում իրար մեջ քաշքշելով Հայաստանը մեջ-մեջ անեն?  :LOL: 
Նույնիսկ միաբջիջ ինֆուզորիան ուզում է հաց ուտել ո ւբազմանալ, դրա համար էլ ՀՀ-ից ուզումա գնալ  :Jpit: 
Ի դեպ խաբար ես, որ ՀՀ ջրամբարներից զոոպլանկտոնի հիմնական մաս կազմող խետգեծնակերպերը վերացել են? Ասում են գնացել են ԱՄՆ-ը, որ որպես հեշտ կառավարվող մասսա ուտելու ու ապրելու պայմաններ ունենան  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Լավ կարդա, կարողա գլխի ընկնես:
> 
> Դե քո ասածով ստացվում ա, որ *մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն* մարդ չի ուզում հետևը շարժել ու գործ գտնել, կամ չի ֆայմում, կամ էլ *չի ուզում*:
> Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես???
> Լավա չասիր, որ կարելի ա Վեգասում կազինո խաղալ ու դրանով ապրել 
> Տենց որ լինի մեր մոտ էլ Ղարաբաղում են ձրի հող տալիս ու փող, որ գնան ապրեն: Դե թող գնան ու ապրեն, ինչի չեն գնում? Ինչի մարդիկ իրենց գյուղի հողերը թողած գալիս են քաղաքում վարձով յոլա գնում?
> Ինչի են գնում եվրոպաները ու լագերներում ապրում? կամ ամերիկաներում զիբիլանոցից հաց ուտում (չեմ չափազանցնում, բայց չեմ մանրամասնի` տխուր թեմայա)?
> Էս հարցերի պատասխանները չեմ ակնկալում, ուղղակի "ինֆորմացիա մտազբաղման համար"...
> 
> ...



20x40=800x4=3200 Հարկերը հանի 15-20 տոկոս.

----------


## Kuk

> Հա, անկեղծորեն հավատում ա: Մենակ ինքը չէ, մարդիկ նենց աբսուրդ բաների են հավատում: Մարդիկ Սերժին են ընտրել, որովհետև Ղարաբաղի հացր կա: Յանի որ Սերժը չեղավ հենց, հաջորդ օրը Ղարաբաղը տանուլ տրվի:


Ինձ բացում են տենց դեմքերը, շատ յուրահատուկ են։ Ուրեմն ամբողջ աշխարհը քյալ ա, չի տեսնում, որ ԱՄՆ-ն, Ռուսաստանն ու Եվրոպան հեսա կործանվելու են, մեկ էլ Հայաստանում հայտնվում ա մեկը, ով ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ ա, բայց ինքը գիտի, որ հեսա սաղ կործանվելու են, մնա մենակ Հայաստանը։ 

Էս տղուն հիշեցի, ինքն էլ էր ասում, որ Եվրոպան կործանվելու ա, բայց իրա ասած ժամկետն արդեն անցել ա, հիմա Չամիչի հերթն ա. Չամիչ ջան, դու էլ քո վերջնաժամկետը դեմ տուր էդ ստոր Եվրոպային :LOL: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYdGtqzd7-I

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> 20x40=800x4=3200 Հարկերը հանի 15-20 տոկոս.


հարկերը հանեցի, ստացա ~$2500: 
Էսքանով մի ընտանիք կապրի, եթե տուն-տեղ թողելա (կամ էլ չունի) ու տեղափոխվել ուրիշ նահանգ, քաղաքից 30կմ հեռույա ապրում ու ավտոյի ու տան/հողի վարկերն ա տալիս, ձեռի հետ էլ մի քանի հեկտար հող պիտի մշակի?
Ու էդ են պարագայում, որ հող մշակելուց հեռույա ոնց որ խոզը տուռնիկից  :Think:  Չէ, ամերիկայում էլ կյանքը հեչ քաղցր չի ...  :Jpit: 

Էդ նույն փողի կեսով ՀՀ-ում մարդիկ կայֆավատ են լինում  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.
Փաստորեն ԱՄՆ-ում հարկերը տենց ցածրն են?  :Shok:

----------

dvgray (18.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Չամիչն ինչի՞ քաղաքական հումոր թեմայում պատշաճ ներկայացված չի. ինքն էդ թեմայի պատվավոր անդամ կոչմանն արժանանալու բոլոր հիմքերն ունի։

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Լավ կարդա, կարողա գլխի ընկնես:
> 
> Դե քո ասածով ստացվում ա, որ *մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն* մարդ չի ուզում հետևը շարժել ու գործ գտնել, կամ չի ֆայմում, կամ էլ *չի ուզում*:
> Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես???
> Լավա չասիր, որ կարելի ա Վեգասում կազինո խաղալ ու դրանով ապրել 
> Տենց որ լինի մեր մոտ էլ Ղարաբաղում են ձրի հող տալիս ու փող, որ գնան ապրեն: Դե թող գնան ու ապրեն, ինչի չեն գնում? Ինչի մարդիկ իրենց գյուղի հողերը թողած գալիս են քաղաքում վարձով յոլա գնում?
> Ինչի են գնում եվրոպաները ու լագերներում ապրում? կամ ամերիկաներում զիբիլանոցից հաց ուտում (չեմ չափազանցնում, բայց չեմ մանրամասնի` տխուր թեմայա)?
> Էս հարցերի պատասխանները չեմ ակնկալում, ուղղակի "ինֆորմացիա մտազբաղման համար"...
> 
> ...




Ապեր, ես քեզ ասում եմ իմ փորձից, այլ ոչ թե թերթ-մերթ կարդալով: Ամերիկացիների 99 տոկոսը ինձնից շատ չի եղել Ամերիկայի բոլոր նահանգներում: Գիտես ինչու՞ ես զարմացած, որ մարդիկ չեն ուզում հետևները շարժեն ու գնան գործ ման գան: Իրանք ձրի փող են ստանում տունը նստելու համար, իսկ դու ոչ: 

Մեր մոտ մամաներն էլ են աշխատում, առանց դրա դժվար ա էս դարում: :Smile:

----------

Bruno (18.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Չամիչն ինչի՞ քաղաքական հումոր թեմայում պատշաճ ներկայացված չի. ինքն էդ թեմայի պատվավոր անդամ կոչմանն արժանանալու բոլոր հիմքերն ունի։


Ոչ միայն հիմքերն ունի, այլև լավ գնահատված ու սիրված կլինի, ոչ թե ստեղի նման, հա քլնգում եք մարդուն ...
Տենցա էլի, էս երգրում մարդկանց տաղանդներն էլ չեն կարում նպատակային օգտագործեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

> հարկերը հանեցի, ստացա ~$2500: 
> Էսքանով մի ընտանիք կապրի, եթե տուն-տեղ թողելա (կամ էլ չունի) ու տեղափոխվել ուրիշ նահանգ, քաղաքից 30կմ հեռույա ապրում ու ավտոյի ու տան/հողի վարկերն ա տալիս, ձեռի հետ էլ մի քանի հեկտար հող պիտի մշակի?
> Ու էդ են պարագայում, որ հող մշակելուց հեռույա ոնց որ խոզը տուռնիկից  Չէ, ամերիկայում էլ կյանքը հեչ քաղցր չի ... 
> 
> Էդ նույն փողի կեսով ՀՀ-ում մարդիկ կայֆավատ են լինում 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Փաստորեն ԱՄՆ-ում հարկերը տենց ցածրն են?



Հող պետք չի մշակել: 5 հազարով մի հեկտար ես առնում, վրան մի հատ տուն ես դնում մի 80 հազարի: Դաունպայմենտդ 10 տոկոս, մոտ 8 հազար դնում ես, 30 տարով անում ա մոտ 400 դոլլար ամսական: Հարկերը պրոգրեսիվ են, եթե 3200 ես աշխատում, 15 տոկոս կլինի, եթե 2 երեխա ունես, մոտ 10 տոկոս:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ես քեզ ասում եմ իմ փորձից, այլ ոչ թե թերթ-մերթ կարդալով: Ամերիկացիների 99 տոկոսը ինձնից շատ չի եղել Ամերիկայի բոլոր նահանգներում: Գիտես ինչու՞ ես զարմացած, որ մարդիկ չեն ուզում հետևները շարժեն ու գնան գործ ման գան: Իրանք ձրի փող են ստանում տունը նստելու համար, իսկ դու ոչ: 
> 
> Մեր մոտ մամաներն էլ են աշխատում, առանց դրա դժվար ա էս դարում:


Դե փաստորեն ստացվում ա, որ մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն մարդիկ նախընտրում են առանց աշխատելու ապրել միջինից ցածր պայմաններում, քան թե օգտվեն American Dream-ից  :Think: 
Դրա համար էլ հայերը գնում են, որ դրանց տեղը զբաղեցնեն թափուր աշխատատեղերը  :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե եթե հաշվի չառնենք Սկանդինավյան սոցիալիզմի մոդելը, ուրեմն ճիշտ ես  Մենակ չհուշես էն նույն հին ու փտած կռուտիտը, որ "Շվեդիան սոցիալիստական չի, այլ սոցիալական պետություն է":
> Քո հետ այս հարցում համամիտ եմ միայն մեկ տեսանկյունից.
> Սոցիալիզմի հիմնարար սկզբունքները հակասում են մարդ արարածի հիմնարար էությանը:
> Բայց էդ նույն էությանը հակասում են նաև այսպես կոչված "մարդու իրավունքները", բայց ինչ-որ դրանք ոչ միայն չեն համարվում անկենսունակ, այլև հակառակը անընդհատ պրոպագանդվում են:
> 
> Եթե ամրեգիոսյան դեմոկրատիայի ձևը մի կողմ թողնենք, ապա կոնկրետ քեզ համար որ երկրի դեմոկրատիայի ձևն է ավելի նախընտրելի:
> Չես հերքի, որ զրոյից հեծանիվ հորինելու կարիք չունենք: Եթե շարժվում ենք դեմոկրատական տարբերակով, ուրեմն պիտի ընտրենք հայտնի դեմոկրատական մոդելներից որևէ մեկը:


աբեր, դեմոկրատիայով աշխարհ "շինող" երկիրը շատ լավ ու համեմատաբար բարեկեցիկ ապրում ա միապետության պայմաններում:
այնպես որ, ոնց  որ դու էս վաղուց ասել
"Կեցե Թագավորը"  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Հող պետք չի մշակել: 5 հազարով մի հեկտար ես առնում, վրան մի հատ տուն ես դնում մի 80 հազարի: Դաունպայմենտդ 10 տոկոս, մոտ 8 հազար դնում ես, 30 տարով անում ա մոտ 400 դոլլար ամսական: Հարկերը պրոգրեսիվ են, եթե 3200 ես աշխատում, 15 տոկոս կլինի, եթե 2 երեխա ունես, մոտ 10 տոկոս:


Դե ուրեմն ճիշտ ա ասում Չամիչը էլի, հո  զոռով չի` լրիվ դեգրադացվել են էդ յանկիները  :LOL:  (դե բնականաբար սրանց մեջ չեն մտնում մեր հայրենակիցները  :Wink:  )
բա ոնց անեմ, որ ոտս էդ կողմերը ընգնի? Քրոջս ասեմ վիզա տա?  :Jpit:  Չնայած, ինչ Դակոտա-մակոտա? հենց Նեվադա էլ գալիս եմ` Վեգաս: Համ խաղալ չգիտեմ, համ էլ նպաստ ստանալ  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.
Մենակ չջոգի, թե հող չմշակողի ինչինա պետք 1հա հողը? Կարողա քո ասած տեղերը մենակ հա-ով են ծախում?

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դե փաստորեն ստացվում ա, որ մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն մարդիկ նախընտրում են առանց աշխատելու ապրել միջինից ցածր պայմաններում, քան թե օգտվեն American Dream-ից 
> Դրա համար էլ հայերը գնում են, որ դրանց տեղը զբաղեցնեն թափուր աշխատատեղերը



Դե մի մասը ընդհանրապես չի ուզում աշխատի, մյուս մասն էլ սպասում են բարձր աշխատավարձով աշխատանքին: Հիմա չեմ ասում բոլորը պետք ա տեղափոխվեն ուրիշ նահանգներ, բայց էնպես չի, որ սովից մեռնում են: Հայերի ցավն էլ տանեմ, ինչ գործ էլ անեն, մարդիկ խելքով են անում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դե ուրեմն ճիշտ ա ասում Չամիչը էլի, հո  զոռով չի` լրիվ դեգրադացվել են էդ յանկիները  (դե բնականաբար սրանց մեջ չեն մտնում մեր հայրենակիցները  )
> բա ոնց անեմ, որ ոտս էդ կողմերը ընգնի? Քրոջս ասեմ վիզա տա?  Չնայած, ինչ Դակոտա-մակոտա? հենց Նեվադա էլ գալիս եմ` Վեգաս: Համ խաղալ չգիտեմ, համ էլ նպաստ ստանալ


Ես հիմա իմ տունս ռեֆայնանս եմ անում, կարող էի չանել, բայց 350 դոլլար ամսական շահելու եմ: 

Տեսել ես  էսպիսի՞ տոկոսներ: Շուտ արա արի: :Smile: 
http://www.bankrate.com/

----------

Varzor (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե մի մասը ընդհանրապես չի ուզում աշխատի, մյուս մասն էլ սպասում են բարձր աշխատավարձով աշխատանքին: Հիմա չեմ ասում բոլորը պետք ա տեղապոխվեն ուրիշ նահանգներ, բայց ենպես չի, որ սովից մեռնում են: Հայերի ցավն էլ տանեմ, ինչ գործ էլ անեն, մարդիկ խելքով են անում:


Դե սովից մեռնելու համար էդքան անխելք լինելա պետք  :Jpit: 
Բայց զատո բելոռուսներին վախացնում են կռիս ուտող երեխեքով  :Jpit: 
Մեկը լինի ասի, տո տեսել եք չինացիք ինչ են ուտում? Կռիսը դրա դեմ փառքա  :LOL:  
(կարծեմ դաժե կռիս էլ են ուտում, ուղղաիի չեմ հիշում չինացիք էին, թե ուրիշ "աշխարհակալ" ազգ)

----------

Դավիթ (18.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Տեսել ես  էսպիսի՞ տոկոսներ: Շուտ արա արի:
> http://www.bankrate.com/


Չէ, շնորհակալ եմ, մեզ այստեղ էլ վատ չեն կերակրում  :Jpit: 
Որ եկող լինեի շուտ եկած կլինեի` հենց ձեր քաղաքը:

Իսկ ինչ պայմաններ պիտի լինեն Հայաստանում, որ ուզենաս հետ գաս?
Նախագահին փոխենք հերիքա, թե էլի մի քանի հոգու փուռը տանք?  :Jpit: 


Հ.Գ.
Լսի, ձև չկա տեղից փող վերցնենք տենց ցածր տոկոսներով ու ՀՀ բանկերում ավանդ դնենք` կարգին փող կբռնենք: Ստեղ դոլարով կարաս մինչև 9% ավանդ դնես բանկում, իսկ որ վերածես դրամի մինչև 13-14%

----------


## Դավիթ

> Չէ, շնորհակալ եմ, մեզ այստեղ էլ վատ չեն կերակրում 
> Որ եկող լինեի շուտ եկած կլինեի` հենց ձեր քաղաքը:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ պայմաններ պիտի լինեն Հայաստանում, որ ուզենաս հետ գաս?
> Նախագահին փոխենք հերիքա, թե էլի մի քանի հոգու փուռը տանք? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ես դժվար հետ գամ: Տուրիստ կգամ, ավելին չեմ խոստանում: Շատ լճացա ստեղ: :Smile:

----------


## Zodiac

> Հայերի ցավն էլ տանեմ, ինչ գործ էլ անեն, մարդիկ խելքով են անում:


ՑԱՎՈՔ, ինչ վերաբերվում է Հայաստանը գոնե մի քիչ նորմալ երկիր դարձնելուն, ԷԴ խելքի տոպրակ հայերի արած գործը չտեսանք : :Think:

----------

Varzor (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ՑԱՎՈՔ, ինչ վերաբերվում է Հայաստանը գոնե մի քիչ նորմալ երկիր դարձնելուն, ԷԴ խելքի տոպրակ հայերի արած գործը չտեսանք :




Գիտես ինչու՞: Արդարություն չկա, մարդիկ վստահ չեն վաղվա համար: Ինչու՞ տանջվեն, մի բան ստեղծեն, որ հետո մեկը գա թաթը դնի վրան:

----------

Varzor (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Թատերագետ Լևոն Մութաֆյանը բաց նամակ է հղել Անահիտ Բախշյանին, որում մասնավորապես ասվում է.
*
«Տիկին ԱՆԱՀԻՏ ԲԱԽՇՅԱՆԻՆ

Շատ սիրելի տիկին Անահիտ, գիտեք, որ մեծագույն հարգանք եմ տածում Ձեր անձի հանդեպ, որ միշտ հիացել եմ Ձեր ազնիվ քաղաքացիական կեցվածքով, Ձեր անճառ հայրենասիրությամբ: Նաև հավատացել եմ Ձեր բոլոր դիրքորոշումներին և մոտեցումներին, որովհետև Դուք մեր իրականության այն բացառիկ կանանցից եք, ում բնությունն անսահման կանացիությունից և մայրական գորովից զատ՝ օժտել է նաև մեծ խոհեմությամբ: Ուստի հենց Ձեզ եմ դիմում՝ գիտակցելով, որ համաժողովրդական այս արթնացումի ու վերհառնումի մեջ նաև Ձեր տեսլականներն են ամփոփված…

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը հրապարակ եկավ ու մարդկանց ոգեշնչեց մտածել ազատ, անկաշկանդ, նա որևէ մեկին չտարավ դեպի բռնություն ու պարիսպների ավերում, այլ մի պարզ ու մարդկային բառով՝ ԲԱՐԵՎ, հասավ բարոյական հեղափոխության: Հայաստանում իսկապես այսօր արձանագրվել է նոր իրավիճակ, մենք իսկապես մի նոր Հայաստանի դռանն ենք կանգնած: Բայց արդեն նկատելի է, որ այդ դուռը շուտափույթ կերպով փակվելու է, որովհետև ճշմարիտ ու ազնիվ զարթոնքը հատկապես այսօր վերածվել է բալագանախաղի, ծաղրուծանակի… Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հորինած կառավարությունախաղը ամենամեծ ծաղրն է, որովհետև դույզն իսկ բանականություն ունեցող մարդը ամբոխավարական հիմունքներով կառավարություն չի ձևավորում ու հռչակում, հրապարակը գաղափարների մատուցման վայր է, սակայն նույն հրապարակը պլեբսի կրքերի ու տրամադրությունների պոռթկման հանգրվանն է, հետևաբար այստեղ չի կարելի կեղծ ժողովրդավարություն խաղալ, այստեղ չի կարելի զավեշտի վերածել այնպիսի բարդ ու նպատակային իրողություն, ինչպիսին կառավարության ձևավորումն է: Եվ այն էլ՝ ումով. Նիկոլին մտերիմ մի քանի լրագրողներով ու իրավաբաններով, Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը տապալած մարդկանցով, գրանտակերների առաջնորդներով… Իհարկե, Կարինե Խոդիկյանի, Լիլիթ Գալստյանի, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի նման ազնվագույն մարդկանց անունների հիշատակումն ասես փրկում է զավեշտը, սակայն այս ամենը չափազանց անլուրջ է, այս ամենը դեպի ձախավերություն է տանում Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի մեծագույն ձեռքբերումները, որոնք հետայսու ժողովրդինն ու Հայաստանի ապագայինն են:

Շատ սիրելի տիկին ԱՆԱՀԻՏ, թանկագին ՄԱՐԴ, կարծում եմ, որ երբեք ամբոխավարությանը տուրք չտված Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի համար հիմա դժվար շրջան է, բարդ շրջան: Դյուրին չէ քաղաքական ճշգրիտ որոշումներ կայացնելը, որովհետև ճշմարիտ պատրիկը կարող է սայթաքել, երբ պլեբսը դառնում է պոպուլիստների հպատակը: Գործադրեք Ձեր ուժն ու եռանդը և համոզեք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին՝ հեռու կանգնել կառավարություն ձևավորելու այս թատերային ձևից, հրաժարվել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ծառայություններից, որոնք բնավ էլ անկեղծ չեմ կարող համարել…

Օրավուր մարդիկ համախմբվում են մեծ գաղափարի շուրջ, օրավուր իշխանությունն էլ պատրաստվում էր կարևորելու այս շարժումը՝ ի վերջո անձնատուր լինելու ու պարտությունն ընդունելու համար: Մինչդեռ այսօրվա իրադարձությունները, տարբեր իբր քաղաքական գործիչների հրապարակային բանախոսությունները սկսեցին մարդկանց վանել հրապարակից, հուսահատեցնել…

Հայաստանը ստացել է վերափոխման պատմական հնարավորություն: Եկեք գուրգուրենք ու փայփայենք այն:

Միշտ Ձեր նվիրյալ բարեկամ՝ ԼԵՎՈՆ ՄՈՒԹԱՖՅԱՆ»:

----------


## Դավիթ

Մութաֆյանը նկարն էր մոռացել դնի: :Smile:

----------

Varzor (22.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Baradi-ի խոսքերից  
> ՑԱՎՈՔ, ինչ վերաբերվում է Հայաստանը գոնե մի քիչ նորմալ երկիր դարձնելուն, ԷԴ խելքի տոպրակ հայերի արած գործը չտեսանք :
> 			
> 		
> 
> Գիտես ինչու՞: Արդարություն չկա, մարդիկ վստահ չեն վաղվա համար: Ինչու՞ տանջվեն, մի բան ստեղծեն, որ հետո մեկը գա թաթը դնի վրան:


Իմ ասածն էն է, Դավիթ ջան,  որ էդ խելացի հայերի մեջ հեչ չգտնվեցին իրոք թե ներսում, թե սյուռքում , չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որ մտածեին գտնել պայքարի այնպիսի աշխատող սխեմա, որը շատ արագ կհամախմբեր ազգի առողջ ուժերը այնպիսի հզոր ուժով, որին չէր կարա հաղթի ազգը ներսից քայքայող շուստրի տղեքի ամուր բանակը,  չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որոնք գիտակցեին, որ հայ ազգը ամենուրեք քայքայման եզրին է, ու քիչ, շատ  քիչ ժամանակ կա դրա դեմն առնելու,   չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որոնք գիտակցեին, որ լավ կլինի ՆԱԽԵՎԱՌԱՋ իրենց  խելքի, դուխի, փողի մի մասը գոնե ի մի բերելով, ճիշտ կազմակերպելով էս մի բուռ երկրում ստեղծեն քո մատնանշած արդարության իսպառ բացակայությամբ կիսաքայքայված մեռնող երկրի փոխարեն քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երկիր :
Հայերը խելացի են ՄԵՏԼԱՂԱՅԻՆ /իր դռա դեմի մետլաղը սիրուն լինի, հերիք է/ մարդա իր և իր նեղ կռուգի համար, բայց դա էն որակի խելքը չէ, որով կարելի է հպարտանալ, դա խելք էլ չէի անվանի, ավելի ճիշտ է , թե ասվի, որ հայը ընդհամենը / ՋՈԳՈՂ Ա , ԱՊԵ /, ու էդ սեսակ խելքը մեծ հաշվով հային հլա որ դառնություն է բերում ամբողջ աշխարհում, էլ քանի կոպեկ արժի նման խելքը...
Երբ որ հայը հրեայի նման ԿՋՈԳԻ վերջապես, որ ՋՈԳՈՂ ՀԱՅԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԴԱՌՆԱ ԽԵԼԱՑԻ ՀԱՅ, նոր կկարողանա ազգը փրկել  :
Դրա համար դեռ կա   ժամանակ...

----------

Tig (18.03.2013), Տրիբուն (18.03.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իմ ասածն էն է, Դավիթ ջան,  որ էդ խելացի հայերի մեջ հեչ չգտնվեցին իրոք թե ներսում, թե սյուռքում , չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որ մտածեին գտնել պայքարի այնպիսի աշխատող սխեմա, որը շատ արագ կհամախմբեր ազգի առողջ ուժերը այնպիսի հզոր ուժով, որին չէր կարա հաղթի ազգը ներսից քայքայող շուստրի տղեքի ամուր բանակը,  չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որոնք գիտակցեին, որ հայ ազգը ամենուրեք քայքայման եզրին է, ու քիչ, շատ  քիչ ժամանակ կա դրա դեմն առնելու,   չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որոնք գիտակցեին, որ լավ կլինի ՆԱԽԵՎԱՌԱՋ իրենց  խելքի, դուխի, փողի մի մասը գոնե ի մի բերելով, ճիշտ կազմակերպելով էս մի բուռ երկրում ստեղծեն քո մատնանշած արդարության իսպառ բացակայությամբ կիսաքայքայված մեռնող երկրի փոխարեն քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երկիր :
> Հայերը խելացի են ՄԵՏԼԱՂԱՅԻՆ /իր դռա դեմի մետլաղը սիրուն լինի, հերիք է/ մարդա իր և իր նեղ կռուգի համար, բայց դա էն որակի խելքը չէ, որով կարելի է հպարտանալ, դա խելք էլ չէի անվանի, ավելի ճիշտ է , թե ասվի, որ հայը ընդհամենը / ՋՈԳՈՂ Ա , ԱՊԵ /, ու էդ սեսակ խելքը մեծ հաշվով հային հլա որ դառնություն է բերում ամբողջ աշխարհում, էլ քանի կոպեկ արժի նման խելքը...
> Երբ որ հայը հրեայի նման ԿՋՈԳԻ վերջապես, որ ՋՈԳՈՂ ՀԱՅԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԴԱՌՆԱ ԽԵԼԱՑԻ ՀԱՅ, նոր կկարողանա ազգը փրկել  :
> \
> Դրա համար դեռ կա   ժամանակ...



96-ից թարս գնաց, ինչ ասեմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իմ ասածն էն է, Դավիթ ջան,  որ էդ խելացի հայերի մեջ հեչ չգտնվեցին իրոք թե ներսում, թե սյուռքում , չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որ մտածեին գտնել պայքարի այնպիսի աշխատող սխեմա, որը շատ արագ կհամախմբեր ազգի առողջ ուժերը այնպիսի հզոր ուժով, որին չէր կարա հաղթի ազգը ներսից քայքայող շուստրի տղեքի ամուր բանակը,  չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որոնք գիտակցեին, որ հայ ազգը ամենուրեք քայքայման եզրին է, ու քիչ, շատ  քիչ ժամանակ կա դրա դեմն առնելու,   չգտնվեցին էն խելացիները, որոնք գիտակցեին, որ լավ կլինի ՆԱԽԵՎԱՌԱՋ իրենց  խելքի, դուխի, փողի մի մասը գոնե ի մի բերելով, ճիշտ կազմակերպելով էս մի բուռ երկրում ստեղծեն քո մատնանշած արդարության իսպառ բացակայությամբ կիսաքայքայված մեռնող երկրի փոխարեն քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երկիր :
> Հայերը խելացի են ՄԵՏԼԱՂԱՅԻՆ /իր դռա դեմի մետլաղը սիրուն լինի, հերիք է/ մարդա իր և իր նեղ կռուգի համար, բայց դա էն որակի խելքը չէ, որով կարելի է հպարտանալ, դա խելք էլ չէի անվանի, ավելի ճիշտ է , թե ասվի, որ հայը ընդհամենը / ՋՈԳՈՂ Ա , ԱՊԵ /, ու էդ սեսակ խելքը մեծ հաշվով հային հլա որ դառնություն է բերում ամբողջ աշխարհում, էլ քանի կոպեկ արժի նման խելքը...
> Երբ որ հայը հրեայի նման ԿՋՈԳԻ վերջապես, որ ՋՈԳՈՂ ՀԱՅԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԴԱՌՆԱ ԽԵԼԱՑԻ ՀԱՅ, նոր կկարողանա ազգը փրկել  :
> \
> Դրա համար դեռ կա   ժամանակ...



96-ից թարս գնաց, ինչ ասեմ:

----------


## voter

Պայքար հնարող պետք չի, հեծանիվ պետք չի հնարել...

Հասարակ ԱՆՀՆԱԶԱՆԴՈՒթյՈՒՆ է սկսվելու Ապրիլի 9ից հետո ու պատրաստակամություն կատարել ու ենթարկվել միայն ժողովրդի ընտրյալ նախագահ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, ով պիտի դադարեցնի սերժանտներին սպասելն ու իր հացադուլն ու անցնի իր պարտականությունների կատարման...

Սովետից էլ հոմ հզոր չեն, որն 88-90ականներին ինչքան էլ դիմադրեց մեկա 91ին արդեն գերագույն խորհուրդն հենց սովետի օֆֆիցյալ ընտրությունների արդյունքների հիման վրա ղեկավարվում էր ժողովրդի ընտրյալների կողմից...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էհ, յարաբ .... ի՞նչ պայքար մայքար, անհնազանդություն: Երևանի ավագանուց մի քանի տեղ փախցնել, որ ԱԺ տեղերին գումարվի ու մի քանի հոգի էլ իրան լավ զգա - Էս ա մեր սաղ քաղաքական ուժերի առավելագույն ուզածը: Աժ-ում ՀՀԿ մեծամասնության լծի տակ կլինեն, Երևանում ԲՀԿ լծի տակ կլինեն, իրանց համար մեկա: Կարևորը ընտրություններից առաջ բարձր գոռալն ա, որ դու ուժեղ ես ու գնում ես հաղթելու, իսկ հետո գլուխդ կախ, ոչխարի նման մանդատները վերցնելն ու ընդդիմություն խաղալն ա: Ես սրանց սաղի նանեն ....

----------

keyboard (19.03.2013), Tig (19.03.2013), Varzor (22.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

էսօրվա Սերժի ինտերվյուի լրիվ տեսագրությունը եթե կա ինետում, ասեք տեղը, պլիզ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էսօրվա Սերժի ինտերվյուի լրիվ տեսագրությունը եթե կա ինետում, ասեք տեղը, պլիզ...


Ձենին ես կարոտել, թե տեսքին ?

----------

keyboard (19.03.2013), Ձայնալար (19.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն, էսօր քնելուց առաջ որոշեցի վերանայել իմ *ամենասիրած* ֆիլմերից մեկը Կոստա-Գավրասի «Ձետա (Z)»-ն: Ֆիլմը նկարահանվել ա Վասիլիս Վասիլիկոսի համանուն վեպի հիման վրա: 

Էս ֆիլմի ամեն վարկյանը, ամեն բառը, ամեն կերպարը, սկզբից մինչև վերջ էսօրվա Հայաստանի մասին ա: 

Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման, անպայման, *անպայման* նայել էս ֆիլմը: Բացի նրանից որ արտակարգ ակտուալ ֆիլմ ա, համ էլ գժական դերասաններ են խաղում - Իվ Մոտնան, Ժան-Լուի Տրենտինյան, Ֆրանսուա Պերյե: 

Լավ որակով ու թարգամանությամբ կարելի ա նայել. 

Ստեղ

Ստեղ

Ստեղ 

Ժողովուրդ, մի գրամ չեք փոշմանի, նայե՛ք:

----------

dvgray (21.03.2013), Moonwalker (19.03.2013), Tig (19.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Պայքար հնարող պետք չի, հեծանիվ պետք չի հնարել...
> 
> Հասարակ ԱՆՀՆԱԶԱՆԴՈՒթյՈՒՆ է սկսվելու Ապրիլի 9ից հետո ու պատրաստակամություն կատարել ու ենթարկվել միայն ժողովրդի ընտրյալ նախագահ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, ով պիտի դադարեցնի սերժանտներին սպասելն ու իր հացադուլն ու անցնի իր պարտականությունների կատարման...
> 
> Սովետից էլ հոմ հզոր չեն, որն 88-90ականներին ինչքան էլ դիմադրեց մեկա 91ին արդեն գերագույն խորհուրդն հենց սովետի օֆֆիցյալ ընտրությունների արդյունքների հիման վրա ղեկավարվում էր ժողովրդի ընտրյալների կողմից...


 Ամեն իրադրություն ունի իր յուրահատկությունները...
Սովետի ժամանակ իշխանությունը վերևից - Մոսկվայից, ճաքեց նախ և առաջ, ու վերջին հաշվով հենց  իշխանության ներսից շատ շատերն էին նպաստում , ֆինանսավորում սիստեմափոխությանը...

----------


## Zodiac

ԻՆՉ ԱՆԻ ՐԱՖՖԻՆ
Գրեթե ակնհայտ է,  որ թե Սերժը, թե ՀԱԿ-ը, թե ՀՅԴ- ն, թե ԲՀԿ -ն բոլոր ճակատներով գրոհելու են Րաֆֆու վրա, ու եթե նա կտրուկ չփոխի մարտավարությունը, դա կհանգեցնի կամ արյունահեղության, կամ, որ ավելի հավանական է, իգնորի, ծաղրի և դհոլացման...
Ուրեմն- ինչ անի ՐԱՖՖԻՆ ... :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԻՆՉ ԱՆԻ ՐԱՖՖԻՆ
> Գրեթե ակնհայտ է,  որ թե Սերժը, թե ՀԱԿ-ը, թե ՀՅԴ- ն, թե ԲՀԿ -ն բոլոր ճակատներով գրոհելու են Րաֆֆու վրա, ու եթե նա կտրուկ չփոխի մարտավարությունը, դա կհանգեցնի կամ արյունահեղության, կամ, որ ավելի հավանական է, իգնորի, ծաղրի և դհոլացման...
> Ուրեմն- ինչ անի ՐԱՖՖԻՆ ...


թող հաց ուտի ու քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվի… ու քիչ դուռակություն դուրս տա… ոչ մի արյունահեղություն էլ չի լինի…

----------


## Ingrid

Ժող, չգիտեմ՝ էս կարդացել եք, թե չէ, բայց դնում եմ.
http://tert.am/am/news/2013/03/18/sa...H2ahU.facebook
ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր մի քանի լրատվամիջոցների հետ ունեցած հանդիպման ժամանակ պատասխանելով երկրի ներքաղաքական իրավիճակին վերաբերող հարցերին, մասնավորապես, հայտարարել է, որ Ազատության հրապարակում հացադուլ անող Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին չի այցելի։ Այս մասին հայտնում է «Երկիր Մեդիա» հեռուստաընկերության կայքը։

Սերժ Սարգսյանը նաև հայտնել է, որ վերջինիս դիմել է նամակով և շատ տարօրինակ պատասխան է ստացել։

Aravot.am կայքն էլ հայտնում է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը պատմել է, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում պայմանավորվել են միմյանց ներկայացնել գրավոր առաջարկներ: Ըստ նրա՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն իրեն այդպես էլ չի ներկայացրել առաջարկներ: Իսկ իր ուղարկած գրավոր առաջարկները հետ է ստացել՝ վրան խաչ քաշած:

Երկու աղբյուրներն էլ խոստանում են այլ մանրամասներ հայտնել ավելի ուշ։

Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀՀ նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակ Արմեն Արզումանյանը Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում հայտնել էր, որ այսօր նախաձեռնած հանդիպումը լրագրողների հետ շարունակական բնույթ է կրելու։ Այս անգամ հանդիպմանը ներկա են հիմնականում հեռուստաընկերություններ։ Ապագայում նախատեսվում են նաև հանդիպումներ առցանց և տպագիր լրատվամիջոցների ներկայությամբ։
Պատասխանելով «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի այն դիտարկմանը, թե պաշտոնական տվյալներով ավելի քան կես միլիոն մարդ քվեարկել է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի օգտին, և հավատացած լինելով, որ իրենց թեկնածուն է հաղթել ընտրություններում, այժմ կանգնել են նրա մեջքին` հանրահավաքային պայքարի տեսքով, Սերժ Սարգսյանը տվել է հետևյալ պատասխանը. «Նախ պետք է ասեմ, որ իմ ճշգրտումը կայանում է հետևյալում. Դուք ասում եք, որ հինգ հարյուր հազարից ավելի մարդ կանգնած են նրա թիկունքում և հրապարակումներ են: Ես ուրեմն տեսողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունեմ, և ոչ միայն ես, այլ երևի մեր բնակչության մեծ մասը, որովհետև ես այնտեղ չեմ տեսել ոչ հինգ հարյուր հազար, ոչ հիսուն հազար մարդ: Երբ ասում են, որ ժողովուրդը հրապարակներում է, ինձ համար շատ տարօրինակ է դա: Միջին հաշվով այս հանրահավաքներին, որ տեղի են ունենում Ազատության հրապարակում, մասնակցում է 3000 մարդ: Նախ ես վստահություն չունեմ, որ նրանք բոլորը, մինչև վերջին մարդը քվեարկել են Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի օգտին: Եվ երկրորդ` 3000 մարդը, թեև մեզ համար յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կարծիք շատ էական է, կազմում է մեր քաղաքացիների 0.1 տոկոսը: Երեք միլիոնի մոտ ենք, 30 հազարը` մեկ տոկոս, 3 հազարը` 0.1 տոկոսը: Խոսել այն մասին, որ ժողովուրդը հրապարակներում է, առնվազն կոռեկտ չէ: Ես այս հարցին ուշադրություն եմ դարձնում, որովհետև հրապարակում էլ ասում են` ժողովուրդ, հանուն ժողովրդի և այլն: Այս կապակցությամբ իմ հիշողության մեջ դառը պատկերներ են արթնանում, որովհետև աշխարհի և բոլոր բարեգործները, և բոլոր չարագործները միշտ խոսել են ժողովրդի անունից և իրենց գործողությունները միշտ զարդարել են խոսքերով, որ իբր նրանք դա անում են հանուն ժողովրդի:
Բոլորդ գիտեք մեր հարաբերությունների մասին ՀԱԿ-ի հետ և բոլորդ գիտեք մեր քաղաքական բանավեճի և այլնի մասին: Սա ասում եմ նրա համար, որպեսզի որևէ մեկը սա երբեք չընկալի որպես հաճոյախոսություն: Եթե հիշում եք` 2008 թվականին մինչև 30 հազար մարդ հավաքվեց Ազատության հրապարակում` լսելու այն թեկնածուի ճառը, որ տարել էր 300 հազար ձայն: Այսինքն գոնե այս դեպքում հավաքվեց ընտրողների 10 տոկոսը: Որտեղ 10 տոկոսը, որտեղ 0.1 տոկոսը… բայց խնդիրը դրանում չէ: Ես սա ասում եմ, որպեսզի ճշգրտումներ մտցնեմ ժողովրդի անունից և հանուն ժողովրդի գործելու` մարդկանց ասածների մեջ: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ` Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը հացադուլ հայտարարելով գործընթացները դուրս դրեց քաղաքական պրոցեսից: Ես գնամ ի՞նչ խոսեմ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հետ, ինքս ինձ եմ հարցնում: Գնամ ինչի՞ մասին բանակցեմ աշխարհի վրա դառնացած և արդեն ութ օր սոված մարդու հետ: Դե, ինչպես Դուք եք ասում` հնարավոր է, որ առողջական վիճակը շատ գերազանց չլինի, որովհետև բանակցություններ չի նշանակում հաճոյախոսություններ փոխանակել, չէ՞. չեմ տեսնում դրա իմաստը: Եթե ես գնալու լինեի, պիտի գնայի մի նպատակով` մեկ անգամ ևս հորդորելու, խնդրելու Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին` հացադուլ չանել, ընտրել պայքարի (և դիտավորյալ եմ այստեղ բաց թողնում «քաղաքական» բառը) այլ ձևեր: Եվ ես դա հիմա եմ անում: Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան, հորդորում եմ, դադարեցրեք, ես Ձեզ աղաչում եմ, խնդրում եմ… բայց գիտեք, մի կարևոր շատ էական հանգամանք էլ կա. ես չգիտեմ, թե ի՞նչ պայմանով է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը հացադուլ հայտարարել: Կարո՞ղ եք ասել, հուշեք ինձ, դուք ինֆորմացիայի տիրապետող մարդ եք: Հուշեք` ի՞նչ պայման է դրել Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը, ես շատ ուշադիր ծանոթացել եմ նրա ելույթին, որ ցավոք սրտի, ապականված էր հայհոյանքներով, անձնական վիրավորանքներով, ինչը սազական չէ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին: Բայց ես այնտեղ մի բան եմ տեսել. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն ասում է` եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը ապրիլի 9-ին, կեղծ, ընդգծում եմ` կեղծ երդում տա Ավետարանի և Սահմանդրության վրա, ապա, ապա, ապա... Ես երբեք, որևէ անգամ, ի տարբերություն շատ շատերի ոչ կեղծ երդում եմ տվել, ոչ կեղծ բարևներ եմ շռայլել, ոչ կեղծ դիրքորոշումներ եմ ընդունել, ոչ կեղծ ժպիտ եմ հաղորդել իմ դեմքին: Ես բազմաթիվ անգամներ երդվել եմ, երդվել եմ շատ լուրջ գործերի համար: Ապրիլի 9-ի իմ երդումը լինելու է իմ սրտից բխող և ամբողջովին անկեղծ»:

----------


## dvgray

իսկ սա արժե մանրամասն կարդալ, ու նոր գնալ Տրիբունի ասած ֆիլմը նայելու 


> Գագիկ Մկրտչյան, Արմենիա հ/ը – Պարո՛ն Նախագահ, նախագահական նստավայրում օրեր առաջ կայացած Ձեր եւ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հանդիպման մասին շատ է խոսվել, բայց մենք մանրամասներին ավելի շատ տեղեկանում ենք, այդ հանդիպման մասին իմանում ենք պարոն Հովհաննիսյանի պատմածներից: Միգուցե բացե՞ք փակագծերը:
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյան – Կարծես, պարտավոր եմ բացելու, որովհետեւ, իրոք, այդ հանդիպման մասին բազմիցս խոսեցին եւ՛ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը, եւ՛ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այդ զրույցին, այդ երկխոսությանը ներկա չէին: Եվ վատն այն է, որ աղճատված, ոչ ստույգ տեղեկություններ էին տալիս հանրությանը: Իրականությունը հետեւյալն է՝ լրագրողների հեռանալուց հետո, մենք պարոն Հովհաննիսյանի հետ փոխադարձաբար մեկս մյուսի որպիսությամբ հետաքրքվեցինք, այնուհետեւ ես հարցրեցի պարոն Հովհաննիսյանին, թե արդյո՞ք նա ասելիք ունի, ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ի՞նչն է այդ հավաքների պատճառը: Նա ասաց, որ, իհարկե, ասելիք ունի եւ իր ասելիքը հետեւյալն է՝ ի՞նչ պետք է անենք: Ես բառացիորեն ասել եմ՝ Րաֆֆի՛, մինչեւ անելիքներին անցնելը, ես երկու հարց ունեմ. հարց առաջին՝ դու հաղթե՞լ ես ընտրություններում: Ասաց՝ ոչ: Ասացի՝ բա ի՞նչ է եղել: Ասաց՝ մերոնք ասում են, որ Դուք էլ չեք հաղթել: Ասացի՝ Րաֆֆի՛, դու չես հաղթել, ես չեմ հաղթել, բա ո՞վ է հաղթել: Պարոն Հովհաննիսյանը ժպտաց, եւ ես անցա երկրորդ հարցին: Հարցրեցի՝ քարոզարշավի ընթացքում ինքն ինձնից լսե՞լ է արդյոք մի անձնական վիրավորանք, մի կոշտ ձեւակերպում, բացի մեկ դեպքից, երբ ես գնահատականը տվել եմ երեւույթին, որովհետեւ չափազանց կարեւոր երեւույթ էր: Եթե այդ մասին հարց լինի՝ ես կպատասխանեմ, եթե ոչ՝ ինքս կբացեմ դա: Պարոն Հովհաննիսյանն ինձ բացատրեց, որ իր խոսքի կոշտության պատճառնն այն է, որ ես ժամանակից շուտ իմ շրջապատում շամպայնով շնորհավորել եմ իմ հաղթանակը: Ես շատ զարմացած էի: Ասացի, որ այսօրվա պայմաններում, երբ ցանկացած մարդու պաշտոնական խոսք կարելի է վայրկյանների ընթացքում, վայրկյանների ճշտությամբ իմանալ, թե երբ եւ ինչպես է եղել, ես զարմանում եմ, որ այդպիսի բան եք ասում: Նախ՝ ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել իմ գործընկերներին, ինձ կողմ քվեարկողներին, երբ Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովն ամփոփել էր ընտրությունների նախնական արդյունքները բոլոր 1988 տեղամասերում: Եվ երկրորդ՝ իմ շնորհավորանքը եղել է առանց շամպայնի: Եվ դա տեսել է հանրապետության ողջ բնակչությունը: Ինչեւէ, մենք այդ հարցն անցանք, եւ ես հարցրեցի պարոն Հովհաննիսյանին՝ ի՞նչ եք ուզում, լսում եմ, ասե՛ք: Ասաց, որ լավ կլինի եւ ճիշտ կլինի, որպեսզի անցկացնենք նախագահական նոր ընտրություններ: Ասացի, որ ես դրա հնարավորությունը չեմ տեսնում, բայց նույնիսկ եթե այն լիներ, վստա՞հ է, որ նոր ընտրություններում կգրավի, ասենք, 4-րդ տեղը: Հարցրեց՝ ինչո՞ւ: Ասացի՝ եթե նոր ընտրություններ, ապա նոր թեկնածուների առաջադրում, եւ պարզ չի, թե ովքեր կառաջադրվեն: Նա ասաց՝ չէ, ես դա նկատի չունեմ. ես նկատի ունեմ՝ ընտրություն մեր միջեւ: Ասացի՝ դրա տարբերակն էլ չկա, որովհետեւ միջազգային հանրությունը, մեր ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ընտրությունների արդյունքն ընդունել է եւ գնահատել է լավ: Բայց եթե հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի հրաշքով այդպիսի հնարավորություն լինի եւ մենք Ձեզ հետ անցկացնենք նախագահական ընտրություններ եւ ինչ-որ մի հրաշքով Դուք տանեք ձայների 55 տոկոսը, մնացած 45 տոկոսը ես կարո՞ղ եմ տանել: Ասաց՝ այո: Ասացի՝ այդ դեպքում, ես կարո՞ղ եմ ընդհանրապես մի 20 հազար մարդ հավաքել Ազատության կամ Հանրապետության հրապարակում: Ասաց՝ այո: Ասացի՝ դա 4 անգամ ավելին է, քան այսօր դու ես հավաքել: Այդ դեպքում, ես էլ կհավաքեմ այդ 20 հազար մարդկանց եւ կասեմ՝ եթե Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն իր 37 տոկոս քվեներով նոր ընտրություններ պահանջեց եւ անցկացրեց, ապա ես էլ եմ պահանջում նոր ընտրություններ: Այդ դեպքում ո՞ւր ենք գնալու, մինչեւ ե՞րբ: Նա ասաց, որ լավ, եթե չի ստացվում նախագահական ընտրություններ անցկացնել, եկեք խորհրդարանը լուծարենք, անցկացնենք խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ: Հարցրեցի` բայց ի՞նչն է պատճառը: Եթե մենք համաձայնության եկանք նախագահական ընտրությունների մասով, ապա ո՞րն է խորհրդարանը ցրելու առիթը: Բացի դրանից, Սահմանադրությամբ եւ մեր օրենքներով Հանրապետության նախագահը չի կարող կամայականորեն ցրել Ազգային ժողովը: Ազգային ժողովը կարող է արձակվել Սահմանադրության 74-րդ հոդվածով նախատեսված չորս դեպքերում: Այդ դեպքերից որեւէ մեկն առկա չէ: Ես ինչպե°ս դա անեմ: Ասաց` Դուք կարող եք: Կարող եք բոլորին հրավիրել եւ ստիպել, որ նրանք հրաժարվեն պատգամավորությունից: Ես ասացի, որ նախ` դա անօրինական ճանապարհ է, եւ անօրինականությամբ երբեք չի կարելի ո՛չ արդարություն, ո՛չ օրինականություն հաստատել: Երկրորդ` իսկ եթե այդ պատգամավորներից մի 10, 20, 30 հոգի, մի մասը, իմ այդ պահանջը չկատարի եւ ասի` պարո՛ն Նախագահ ես Ձեզ շատ եմ հարգում, բայց ելնելով մեր երկրի շահերից, ժողովրդավարությունից, նախադեպ չստեղծելու հանգամանքից եւ այլն, չեմ կարող հրաժարականի դիմում գրել: Րաֆֆին ասաց` ոչ, որեւէ մեկն այնտեղ չի կարող Ձեր խոսքը օդում թողնել: Հարցրեցի՝ ինչպե՞ս է ստացվում, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը կարող է դա անել, իսկ ողջ Ազգային ժողովում չի գտնվի 1, 2 կամ 5 մարդ, ով այդպես չի վարվի: Այսինքն, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի առաջարկությունն է՝ խարխլել քաղաքական հենարանը, մեր երկրի ամենակարեւոր հաստատություններից մեկը միայն նրա համար, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ստացել է 37 տոկոս ձայն: Ասացի` լավ, այս հանգամանքները մի կողմ դնենք: Եթե ինչ-որ մի հրաշքով մենք արձակում ենք խորհրդարանը եւ անց ենք կացնում խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ, Դուք վստա՞հ եք, որ 5 տոկոսը կհաղթահարեք: Ասաց` միասին գնանք Հանրապետականի հետ: Շատ տարօրինակ մի բան էր: Ասացի` ուրեմն Դուք առաջարկում եք, որպեսզի ես «միացնեմ» պետական, ոստիկանական ողջ մեքենան, մենք միասին մեծամասնություն ստանանք եւ ձեւավորենք նոր խորհրդարա՞ն: Բա, եթե ես այդ մեքենան միացնող լինեի, կմիացնեի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ եւ կտանեի առնվազն 80 տոկոս: Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է այդպես վարվել: Ասաց` ուրեմն սա է՞լ է բացառվում: Ասացի` այո, սա էլ է բացառվում: Ասաց` ուրեմն պետք է պատժել բոլոր ընտրակեղծարարներին: Ասացի` այստեղ ես Ձեզ հետ 100 տոկոսով համաձայն եմ, եւ անկախ նրանից` պահանջեք, թե չպահանջեք`մենք դա անելու ենք: Ասաց` բա էլ ի՞նչ անենք, մի համապետական միջոցառում է պետք: Ասացի` խնդրեմ, մտածեք, ինչ համապետական առաջարկություն կարող է լինել, հանձնեք թղթին եւ բերեք տեսնեմ ի՞նչ եք ասում: Կաշխատեմ ես էլ մտածել, ես էլ իմ մտքերը թղթին հանձնել ու փոխանցել Ձեզ: Պատասխանեց՝ լավ, իսկ ի՞նչ ենք հիմա ուրիշներին ասելու: Ասացի` ես կարծում եմ, որ ընդհանուր գծերով, մանրամասների մեջ չմտնելով, պետք է առնվազն սա ներկայացնենք մեր թիմակիցներին: Ասաց` իսկ չի՞ լինի, որ չասենք ոչինչ: Ասացի` ոչ, որովհետեւ եթե դու կարող ես քո թիմակիցներին ասել, որ գաղտնիք է, չեմ կարող ձեզ հաղորդել, ապա ես չեմ կարող իմ թիմակիցներին ասել, թե՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հետ ոչինչ չխոսեցի մեկ ժամից ավելին տեւած հանդիպման ժամանակ: Եվ ընդհանրապես` չի եղել մի կարեւոր որոշում կամ մի կարեւոր իրադարձություն, որի մասին գոնե Հանրապետական կուսակցության գործադիր մարմնի անդամները չիմանային: Հանուն ինչի՞ ես հիմա պիտի դա խախտեմ: Ասաց՝ այդ դեպքում, ես պետք է դուրս գամ եւ ասեմ, որ ոչինչ չստացվեց: Ասացի` խնդրեմ: Ասաց` բա հիմա ի՞նչ ենք անելու: Ասացի` Րաֆֆի՛, ես տեսնում եմ ընդամենը երեք տարբերակ. տարբերակ համար մեկ` հիմա այստեղից դուրս ես գալիս, գնում ես հրապարակ եւ նորից կրկնում ես այն, ինչ դու այնտեղ ասել ես` որ դու ստացել ես ձայների 80 տոկոսը, իսկ Հանրապետության նախագահը հիմա իր լիազորությունները ինձ չի հանձնում: Շարունակում ես ձեւավորել դաշտային դատարաններ, ինչպիսին արդեն սկսել ես ձեւավորել, նշանակում ես նախարարներ եւ հայտարարում, որ այս երկրում դու պետք է հասնես իշխանության, այսինքն՝ պետք է հեղաշրջում իրականացնես: Այս պարագայում երկու բան կարող եմ խոստանալ. մեկ` ոստիկանությունը, բոլոր իրավապահ մարմինները, իշխանության բոլոր օղակները գործելու են օրենքի սահմաններում: Եվ երկրորդ` ոստիկանությունը, բոլոր իրավապահ մարմինները, իշխանության բոլոր օղակները 100 տոկոսով օգտագործելու են այն լիազորությունները, որ տրված է նրանց սահմանադրական կարգը պաշտպանելու, պահպանելու համար: Այդ դեպքում՝ պատասխանատվությունը լինելու է միայն քեզ վրա: Եթե պատրաստ ես այդպիսի պատասխանատվություն կրելու` խնդրեմ: Տարբերակ համար երկու`դուրս ես գալիս այստեղից, գնում ես հրապարակ եւ այնտեղ հայտարարում ես, որ դու ստացել ես ոչ թե ձայների 37 տոկոսը, այլ՝ ավելին, բայց այնուհանդերձ, ելնելով Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի սիրուց առ Հայաստան, առ հայ ժողովուրդ, նրա հավատարմությունից ժողովրդավարության արժեքներին՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը օրինականության սահմաններում ստիպելու է այս իշխանություններին, որպեսզի դադարեցնեն արտագաղթը, պայքարեն կոռուպցիայի դեմ, վերացնեն ատկատները, այսինքն այն բոլորը, ինչ դու հայտարարել ես քարոզարշավի ընթացքում: Այս պարագայում, ես` որպես Հանրապետության նախագահ, ի պաշտոնե էլ պարտավոր եմ աջակցել ընդդիմությանը, ես կաջակցեմ ձեզ: Ձեր ստացած 500.000-ից ավելի ձայները դարձրեք ձեր կապիտալը, ձեր սեփականությունը: «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը դարձրեք 500 հազարանոց: Ընդամենը երկու ամիս հետո Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններն են լինելու, մասնակցեք այդ ընտրություններին, նախ հաղթեք եւ սկսեք կառավարել հանրապետության 1/3-րդ բնակչությանը, ապա պատրաստվեք խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին, որոնք սարերի ետեւում չեն` ընդամենը 4 տարի հետո լինելու են խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները, կստանաք մեծամասնություն, կձեւավորեք կառավարություն եւ այսպիսով` իշխանությունը կանցնի «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությանը: Տարբերակ համար երեք` այստեղից դուրս ես գալիս, գնում ես հրապարակ եւ ժողովրդին հայտարարում ես, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն առաջարկել է ինձ՝ ներգրավվելու իշխանության մեջ եւ համատեղ ջանքերով լուծելու մեր երկրի առջեւ ծառացած խնդիրները: Ասաց` Դուք կոալիցիա՞ նկատի ունեք: Պատասխանեցի՝ ոչ: Ասացի` հիմա էլ եմ ազնիվ քեզ հետ եւ չեմ ուզում քննարկել որեւէ դետալ, մանրամասնություն, որովհետեւ երկու ժամ հետո հրապարակում խոսելու են, որ Րաֆֆին ծախվեց, պաշտոն էր ուզում եւ այլն: Այ, երբ այդ հայտարարությունը կանես, կգաս եւ մենք միասին կորոշենք ձեր ներգրավվածության հարցը: Բայց այս դեպքում պետք է մոռանաք ընդդիմադիր լինելու հանգամանքը: Ես իրեն չեմ ասել, բայց ուզում եմ այս առիթով մեկ անգամ եւս կրկնել այն, ինչ ես բազմաթիվ անգամներ ասել եմ՝ ինձ համար անհասկանալի են ոմանց այն մոտեցումները, որ լինելով իշխանության մեջ` ընդդիմություն են խաղում: Իշխանության մեջ գտնվողները չեն կարող անել հայտարարություններ, որոնք հակասում են իշխանությունների քաղաքական գծին: Իշխանության մեջ գտնվողը չի կարող ասել, որ մենք պետք է ճանաչենք ԼՂՀ անկախությունը: Ես 10 րոպե հետո նրան աշխատանքից կազատեմ: Իշխանության մեջ գտնվողը չի կարող տարածքային պահանջներ ներկայացնել որեւէ հարեւան երկրի: 10 րոպե հետո ես նրան աշխատանքից կազատեմ: Ընդհանրապես` իշխանության մեջ գտնվողը իրավունք չունի որեւէ քաղաքական գծի նկատմամբ վերադասի հայտարարություններ անել: Բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր գտնվում են իշխանության մեջ եւ ցանկանում են քննադատել իրենց վերադասներին, պարտավոր են դիմում գրել, ներկայացնել հրաժարական, այնուհետեւ գնալ, քշտել թեւքերը եւ անխնա քննադատել բոլորին: Սա իրենց իրավունքն է: Իշխանության մեջ գտնվողը չի կարող անձնական վիրավորանքներ հասցնել որեւէ երկրի, նույնիսկ Ադրբեջանի նախագահին: Չի կարելի, անթույլատրելի է: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում անձնական վիրավորանքներ հասցնել Միացյալ Նահանգների, Ռուսաստանի, Ֆրանսիայի նախագահներին: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ընկնել ադրբեջանական ուղեգիծ եւ պայքարել Մինսկի խումբը ցրելու, համանախագահներին ցրելու համար: Մենք շատ երկար տարիներ պայքարում ենք, որ ձեւաչափը չփոխվի, որովհետեւ այդ ձեւաչափը ճիշտ է ընտրված: Այդպես մենք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հետ ավարտեցինք մեր հանդիպումը: Իսկ մնացած բոլոր բաները` սկսած նրանից, թե իբր մենք այդ խոսակցությունը ձայնագրել ենք եւ պատրաստվում ենք հանրության սեփականությունը դարձնել, իբր, ես նրանց առաջարկել եմ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի տեղակալ, իբր, ես առաջարկել եմ մեկ-երկու նախարարի պաշտոն` իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում: Եվ ես բարոյական չեմ համարում խոսակցության խեղաթյուրումը` ով էլ դա 
> կատարի:
> 
> http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24932714.html

----------


## Չամիչ

> ես նկատի ունեմ՝ ընտրություն մեր միջեւ: Ասացի՝ դրա տարբերակն էլ չկա, որովհետեւ միջազգային հանրությունը, մեր ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ընտրությունների արդյունքն ընդունել է եւ գնահատել է լավ: Բայց եթե հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի հրաշքով այդպիսի հնարավորություն լինի եւ մենք Ձեզ հետ անցկացնենք նախագահական ընտրություններ եւ ինչ-որ մի հրաշքով Դուք տանեք ձայների 55 տոկոսը, մնացած 45 տոկոսը ես կարո՞ղ եմ տանել: *Ասաց՝ այո: Ասացի՝ այդ դեպքում, ես կարո՞ղ եմ ընդհանրապես մի 20 հազար մարդ հավաքել Ազատության կամ Հանրապետության հրապարակում: Ասաց՝ այո: Ասացի՝ դա 4 անգամ ավելին է, քան այսօր դու ես հավաքել: Այդ դեպքում, ես էլ կհավաքեմ այդ 20 հազար մարդկանց եւ կասեմ՝ եթե Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն իր 37 տոկոս քվեներով նոր ընտրություններ պահանջեց եւ անցկացրեց, ապա ես էլ եմ պահանջում նոր ընտրություններ: Այդ դեպքում ո՞ւր ենք գնալու, մինչեւ ե՞րբ:*


էս քանի շաբաթ ա նույն բանն եմ ուզում տեղ հասցնել, բայց ապարդյուն:

----------


## Chuk

> էս քանի շաբաթ ա նույն բանն եմ ուզում տեղ հասցնել, բայց ապարդյուն:


Եթե Սերժը մի քիչ ավելի կապակցված ա իրա խոսքն ասում, քան Րաֆֆին, էդ դեռ բան չի նշանակում: Սա հասարակ բլեֆ ա, հասարակ իրավիճակի շուռտվում:

Պարտվող թեկնածուն ուզում է 37 ուզում է 45 կամ 49 տոկոս հավաքած լինի, դա կապ չունի, ինքը պարտվող է: Ու բնականաբար 20000 մարդով միտինգ անի, թե 50000՝ կապ չունի:

Բայց խնդիրը էստեղ լրիվ նենգափոխված է: Ոչ թե 37 տոկոս ընտրողն ունեցողը հավաքել է 20000 մարդ ու ասում ա, պետք ա ես լինեմ նախագահ, այլ մարդիկ հստակ հայտարարում են, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, որովհետև

1. քվեարկության մասնակցածների ներկայացված թիվը աղերս չունի իրական մասնակցածների հետ,
2. եղել են համատարած լցոնումներ,
3. եղել է համատարած կաշառքի բաժանում,
4. հաշվարկի ժամանակ եղել են կեղծումներ,
5. եղել են կարուսելներ
և այլն:

Ու պահանջը ոչ թե քիչ տոկոս հավաքողին իշխանության բերելն է, այլ արդար ընտրության կազմակերպումը: Թող լինի արդար, առանց կեղծիքների ընտրություն, ժողովուրդը կընդունի հաղթող թեկնածուին՝ անկախ նրա ով լինելուց, եթե նույնիսկ Սերժիկը լինի:

Եթե Սերժը խեղաթյուրում ա, էդ իրա գործն ա, բայց մենք կուտը չպետք է ուտենք, Չամիչ ջան  :Wink:

----------

Ingrid (19.03.2013), Tig (19.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Ու պահանջը ոչ թե քիչ տոկոս հավաքողին իշխանության բերելն է, այլ արդար ընտրության կազմակերպումը: Թող լինի արդար, առանց կեղծիքների ընտրություն, ժողովուրդը կընդունի հաղթող թեկնածուին՝ անկախ նրա ով լինելուց, եթե նույնիսկ Սերժիկը լինի:


 Մինչև հիմա անձամբ ՐԱՖՖԻՆ նման պահանջ չի դրել հստակ, թեպետ հրապարակը հենց դրա հույսին է,  ու հենց դա էլ խանգառում է կոնսոլիդացիային...
Մինչև հիմա ինչ որ քաոսային, անկազմակերպ, իրարամերժ, անտաղանդ ոճի անարխիստական բառդակի է մնան բարևոլուշն կոչեցիալը ...

----------


## Chuk

> Մինչև հիմա անձամբ ՐԱՖՖԻՆ նման պահանջ չի դրել հստակ, թեպետ հրապարակը հենց դրա հույսին է,  ու հենց դա էլ խանգառում է կոնսոլիդացիային...
> Մինչև հիմա ինչ որ քաոսային, անկազմակերպ, իրարամերժ, անտաղանդ ոճի անարխիստական բառդակի է մնան բարևոլուշն կոչեցիալը ...


Բան չունեմ ասելու, Րաֆֆին էնքան անկազմակերպ ա խոսում, որ Սերժը նման ելույթ ունենալու հնարավորություն ա ստացել: 
Ուղղակի ուզում եմ Չամիչին բացատրած լինեմ նաև մի բան. ժողովուրդը ոտի չի կանգնել Րաֆֆիին նախագահ դարձնելու համար, այլ ոտի ա կանգնել, որտև իրա ձեները գողացել են: Եթե արդար ընտրություն լիներ, ու Րաֆֆին ընտրություն դառնար, Սերժը պարտվեր, Սերժը ուղղակի չէր կարող 20000 հոգի հավաքել: Հա, տեսականորեն հնարավոր ա, որ էդքան համախոհ ունենար, որ մի օր կգային կողքը կանգնելու, բայց արագ էլ կցրվեին, որտև իրենք էլ կիմանային, որ Սերժը պարտվել ա: Մի ուրիշ տարբերակն էլ կարող էր լինել փողով հրապարակ մարդ բերելը, որն արագ կբացահայտվեր: Բայց որ սենց մարդիկ հավաքվեին հրապարակում՝ ուղղակի չէր լինի: Ի վերջո ապուշ չի էս ժողովուրդը, ոտի կանգնելու հստակ պատճառ կա. մեր իրավունքները ոտնահարված են: Ու սերժիկը թող գլուխ չհարթուկի իրա թվերի հավայի մանիպուլյացիաներով:

----------

Tig (19.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> էս քանի շաբաթ ա նույն բանն եմ ուզում տեղ հասցնել, բայց ապարդյուն:


Չամիչ ջան, արի դու քաղաքականության բաժնից անցի ստեղծագործական բաժին: Մենք էնտեղ մրցույթ ենք անցկացնում, կոչվում ա՝ «Պարագրում», քո նման կրեատիվ մարդկանց կարծիքը շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել, համ էլ էներգիադ ավելի օգտակար հունով կգնա  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (20.03.2013), Ingrid (19.03.2013), Դավիթ (19.03.2013), Հայկօ (20.03.2013), Մարկիզ (19.03.2013), Տրիբուն (19.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես պատկերացրեցի ասենք որ ՍերԺը չի ընտրվում, ու Չամիչը Սերժի միտինգին՝ «Րաֆֆի՛, հեռացի՛», «Հզո՛ր, ապահո՛վ, Հայաստա՛ն»  :Jpit:

----------

John (19.03.2013), Աթեիստ (19.03.2013), Տրիբուն (19.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> էսօրվա Սերժի ինտերվյուի լրիվ տեսագրությունը եթե կա ինետում, ասեք տեղը, պլիզ...


հենց նոր արմնյուզով սկսեց

----------

John (19.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ինձ մի ուրիշ բան ուրախացրեց էսօր. Րաֆֆու խաչերի պահը: Ասում ա` ձե՜ռքերո՛վ խաչե՜ր է անում թը՜ղթերի վրա՛... Քա՜յլում է, քայլում…  :LOL: 

Ու դու ըստե հասկանում ես, որ էն բիձեն (որ հիմա երևի էլ կենդանի չի) շա՜տ ճիշտ էր, որ մի քսան տարի առաջ ասեց՝ սա երգիր չի, քանդեք, նորը սարքեք… :Sad:

----------

keyboard (20.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (19.03.2013), Տրիբուն (19.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

> էսօրվա Սերժի ինտերվյուի լրիվ տեսագրությունը եթե կա ինետում, ասեք տեղը, պլիզ...





> հենց նոր արմնյուզով սկսեց


համոզված ե՞ս, որ լրիվն ա ..

----------


## Kuk

> համոզված ե՞ս, որ լրիվն ա ..


Hda ջան, մեծ մարդ ես, եկել ես սսատանի մայլում բառախաղ ես անում, որ ի՞նչ անես։

----------

Chuk (20.03.2013), Hda (19.03.2013), Varzor (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (19.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> համոզված ե՞ս, որ լրիվն ա ..


Խիստ թափանցիկ ինտերվյու էր , հերիք չի նախորոք պատրաստված վերահսկելի հարցերով, հետն էլ մոնտաժված, կրկնամոնտաժված, բա ոնց, ապե...
Համեմատելու համար- թեպետև Լևոնից հիացած չեմ.




> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի ասուլիսների համեմատությունը
> «Երկու ասուլիսի համեմատություն
> 
> Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամուլիս ասուլիս. 26.09.1997
> ԶԼՄ-ների մասնակցության սահմանափակում՝ չի եղել: Ներկա են եղել հայաստանյան (այդ թվում՝ «Գոլոս Արմենիի» եւ «Իրավունք»), սփյուռքի եւ Հայաստանում հավատարմագրված արտասահմանյան լրատվամիջոցների՝ հեռուստաընկերությունների, ռադիոընկերությունների, թերթերի, ամսագրերի, լրատվական գործակալությունների ներկայացուցիչներ:
> Հարցեր տալու սահմանափակում չի եղել: Հարցերի բովանդակության սահմանափակում՝ չի եղել: Տեսանկարահանման, լուսանկարահանման սահմանափակումներ՝ չի եղել: Ասուլիսը՝ ուղիղ ֆորմատով: Ասուլիսը նախատեսված մեկ ժամի փոխարեն տեւել է 2 ժամ՝ բոլոր ցանկացողների հարցերին պատասխանելու համար:
> 
> Ընդհանուր՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հարց են ուղղել 35 լրագրող:
> 1. ԿԱՐԵՆ ԹՈՓՉՅԱՆ (ԲիԲիՍի) –
> ...


http://lurer.com/?p=85907&l=am

----------

Chuk (20.03.2013), Hda (20.03.2013), Varzor (22.03.2013), Ձայնալար (20.03.2013), Տրիբուն (20.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ուստեն *խզարում* ա

----------

Moonwalker (20.03.2013), Հայկօ (20.03.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Քաջարանում միջին աշխատավարձը 400000 դրամ ա ու գրեթե բոլորը ունեն աշխատանք  :Shok:  գնամ Քաջարանում աշխատեմ  :Huh:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուստեն *խզարում* ա


Մալդացեց Ուստին, հալալ ա: Էս ինչ մի հատ խզարել ա խզարում: Ապրեն - թող խզարեն իրար ինչքան կարան մինչև վերջին խազը, մինչև իրար բողազը, էնքան որ տակները մարդ չմնա վաբշե, ու Սերժը հանգիստ էս սաղ քաքլանների հախից գա: Խզարեն իրար նենց, որ հեսա Երևանի ընտրություններին ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն էլի սաղ մեջ-մեջ անեն, իսկ իրանք ստանան իրանց հասանելիք թուլափայերը ու սուսուփուս վեր ընգնեն: Լափեն իրար նենց, որ իրար ձեռից փախցնեն տակի մնացած մի քանի տաքուկոտ աթոռիկը: Սրանց հասնում ա, որ Սերժը նախագահ լինի, իսկ իրանք Սերժի խրոխտ հայացքի տակ իրար խզարեն - դեբիլ անտերներ:

----------

Արէա (20.03.2013), Բիձա (21.03.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Քաջարանում միջին աշխատավարձը 400000 դրամ ա ու գրեթե բոլորը ունեն աշխատանք  գնամ Քաջարանում աշխատեմ


Բա չգիտեի՞ր, Վահե ջան, Քաջարանը արդեն Եւրոմիություն ա մտել: Քաջարան գնալու համար պիտի շենգենյան վիզա խփես, հեռախոսդ պիտի ռոումինգ անես: Հես ա Երեւանում Քաջարանի դեսպանատունն ա բացվում: Մեր Ռուսաստանի խոպանչիներն էլ հետ են գալու, որ սրանից հետո Քաջարան խոպան գնան:

----------

Varzor (22.03.2013), Վահե-91 (20.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Մալդացեց Ուստին, հալալ ա: Էս ինչ մի հատ խզարել ա խզարում: Ապրեն - թող խզարեն իրար ինչքան կարան մինչև վերջին խազը, մինչև իրար բողազը, էնքան որ տակները մարդ չմնա վաբշե, ու Սերժը հանգիստ էս սաղ քաքլանների հախից գա: Խզարեն իրար նենց, որ հեսա Երևանի ընտրություններին ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն էլի սաղ մեջ-մեջ անեն, իսկ իրանք ստանան իրանց հասանելիք թուլափայերը ու սուսուփուս վեր ընգնեն: Լափեն իրար նենց, որ իրար ձեռից փախցնեն տակի մնացած մի քանի տաքուկոտ աթոռիկը: Սրանց հասնում ա, որ Սերժը նախագահ լինի, իսկ իրանք Սերժի խրոխտ հայացքի տակ իրար խզարեն - դեբիլ անտերներ:


Եթե չես ջոկել, ոչինչ, կբացատրեմ: Ուստեն կակռազ Սերժիկին ու իրա խաղը խաղացողներին ա խզարել  :Wink: 
Իսկ դու կարաս շարունակես սենց գրառումներ անել, ոչինչ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե չես ջոկել, ոչինչ, կբացատրեմ: Ուստեն կակռազ Սերժիկին ու իրա խաղը խաղացողներին ա խզարել 
> Իսկ դու կարաս շարունակես սենց գրառումներ անել, ոչինչ:


Ապեր, ես լաաաավ էլ նկատել եմ Ուստեն ինչն ա խզարում: Պետք չի գլխիս հրեշտակի լեկցիա կարդալ:

----------

Aurora (21.03.2013), Բիձա (21.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու հեսա Երևանի ընտրություններն են, կտենանք, թե էս էշ գզողները ինչ են անելու: Կեսը գլխներից մեծ քաղաքական վերլուծաբան են, կեսն էլ սոված շիզոֆռռենիկ, то же мне ...

----------

Varzor (22.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Պրպտելով ինետը-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Bk1P6eAW_2g

----------

Tig (21.03.2013), Varzor (22.03.2013), Աթեիստ (21.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.03.2013), Արէա (21.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (21.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2013), Վահե-91 (21.03.2013), Տրիբուն (21.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես լաաաավ էլ նկատել եմ Ուստեն ինչն ա խզարում: Պետք չի գլխիս հրեշտակի լեկցիա կարդալ:


Ոչինչ ձյաձս, մեկ-երկու ամսից էս նույն բաները, ինչ ուստեն ա գրել, դու կասես, էն ժամանակ կհիշացնեմ: Արձագանքիդ ոճն էլ հասկանալի ա ինչից ա, որտև զգում ես, որ սաղ ճիշտ ա ասում, ու դրանից մանթո ես, որտև ոնց-որ և ես, դու էլ չես ուզում դրան հավատաս  :Wink:  Բայց դե փաստերն ու տրամաբանությունը երբեմն տապալում են լավագույն ցանկությունները:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ուրեմն, էսօր քնելուց առաջ որոշեցի վերանայել իմ *ամենասիրած* ֆիլմերից մեկը Կոստա-Գավրասի «Ձետա (Z)»-ն: Ֆիլմը նկարահանվել ա Վասիլիս Վասիլիկոսի համանուն վեպի հիման վրա: 
> 
> Էս ֆիլմի ամեն վարկյանը, ամեն բառը, ամեն կերպարը, սկզբից մինչև վերջ էսօրվա Հայաստանի մասին ա: 
> 
> Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման, անպայման, *անպայման* նայել էս ֆիլմը: Բացի նրանից որ արտակարգ ակտուալ ֆիլմ ա, համ էլ գժական դերասաններ են խաղում - Իվ Մոտնան, Ժան-Լուի Տրենտինյան, Ֆրանսուա Պերյե: 
> 
> Լավ որակով ու թարգամանությամբ կարելի ա նայել. 
> 
> Ստեղ
> ...


ֆիլմը նայեցի, բավականին որակով ֆիլմ էր: նույնիսկ կասեի շատ որակով... հիմա սենց ռեալ նկարած բան չես տեսնի
մի հարց միայն  :Smile:  
իսկապե՞ս էսօրվա Հայաստանի մասին ա, թե՞ երեկվա -քոչարյանական... հիմա գոնե չեն սպանում: 
ինչո՞վ էս նույնականացնում

----------

Տրիբուն (21.03.2013)

----------


## HardRock

Ընտրություններին ես ընտրել էի Հրանտ Բագրատյանին, բայց հիմա միանշանակ Րաֆֆիի կողմն եմ, որովհետև ժողովուրդի մածամասնությունը նրան է ընտրել: Միգուցե Րաֆֆին մի քիչ ապաշնոր է, բայց փոխարենը ազնիվ է ու կարծում եմ միանշանակ ուզում է մի բան փոխի դեպի լավը իսկ փոխելու համար միայն նախագահին փոխելով կլինի: 2008-ին Լեևոնին էի ընտրել բայց ինքը ինչ արեց, 5 տարի հանրությանը ակտիվ պահելով հրաժարվեց պայքարից, չհավատաց ժողովրդին: Րաֆֆին հավատաց: Հիմա ՀԱԿ կուսակցությունը իր անդամներով կարծես նախանձումա Րաֆֆիին ու ամեն կերպ ուզում են էնպես անեն, որ Րաֆֆին էլ ոչինչի չհասնի: Ինչո՞ւ ստեղծվեց ՀԱԿ կուսակցությունը: ՀԱԿ դաշինքում միաձայն որոշումներ չէր կատարվում, դրա համար էլ ՀԱԿ-ի լավ անունը վերցնելով ստեղծեցին կուսակցություն որտեղ Լևոնի ասածը օրենք կլինի:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ֆիլմը նայեցի, բավականին որակով ֆիլմ էր: նույնիսկ կասեի շատ որակով... հիմա սենց ռեալ նկարած բան չես տեսնի
> մի հարց միայն  
> իսկապե՞ս էսօրվա Հայաստանի մասին ա, թե՞ երեկվա -քոչարյանական... հիմա գոնե չեն սպանում: 
> ինչո՞վ էս նույնականացնում


Դիվ, ֆիլմը հո մենակ սպասնությունը չի՞: Չնայած էս վերջերս Հայրիկյանի վրա կրակեցին, կարող ա սպանեին էլ: Մինչև հիմա ցավում ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Ուրեմն ֆիլմը նման ա էսօրվա Հայաստանին սկսած առաջին վարկյանների ժողովից, որը ոնց որ նժդեհականների ժողովոը լինի, որտեղ զինվորականը խոսում ա խաղողի վնասատուների մասին ու համեմատում ա ազգի հիվանդ էլեմնտերի հետ: 

Դահլիճի ման գալու ողջ պրոցեսը, երբ ընդդիմությանը մերժում են ցանկացած դահլիճ տրամադրել, որ ամեն տեսակի ախմախ օրենք ու փաստաթուղ են դեմ տալիս, ու հիմնավորում են, որ իրանք մտածում են հավաքվողների անվտանգության մասին: 

Ընդդիմության ողջ կեցվածքը. երբ ամեն ինչի համար ասում են վազենք ոստիկանության ու դատախազություն, իրանք օրենքով մեզ պիտի օգնեն ու պաշտպանեն, էն դեպքում, երբ պարզ ա, որ հենց ոստիկանությունն ա ամեն ինչի կազմակերպողը: 

Քննության ողջ ընթացքը - ինձ թվաց որ քննիչներին, դատախազներին ու ոստիկաններին Երևանից են հրավիրել - նույնիսկ խոսակցություններն են իրար մեջ լրիվ նույնը: 

Քննության եզրահանգումները, երբ պարզ ա, որ բախումները կազզմակերպված պրովոկացի էր, որ ընդդիմության հավաքը խափանվի, բայց պետությանը մեղադրում ա նաև ընդդիմությանը, որի ելույթը իբր որոշ մարդկանց հրահրեց ագրեսիայի: 

Ազգայնական շպանան (ֆիլմում արևմտյան քրիստոնյաներ), որին պետությունը օգտագործում ա ընդդիմության հավաքներին պրովոկացիներ կազմակերպելու համար: 

Իշխանական բոլոր դիալոգները, երբ ցանկացած ընդդիմադիր խոսք որակվում ա որպես հակաազգային ու թշնամու ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել:

Ընդդիմության բոլոր դիլագոները - մենք պետք ա խաղաղ լինենք, չէ մենք չենք կարա խաղաղ լինենք, չէ պետք ա լինենք, չէ օրենքով լինենք, չէ օրենքը իրանց ձեռն ա օգուտ չկա .... մեկին-մեկ: 

Նույնսիկ դեմքերն ա էսօրվա Հայաստանին հիշացնում, դաժե Գագիկ Շամշյանը կա կինոյում: 

Ու վերջապես ընդդիմության բացարձակ իմպոտենցիան ու փաստացի անգործությունը, որի արդյունքում կիսա-ավտորիտար ռեժիմը վերջնականապես դառնում ա դիկտատուրա, ֆիլմի վերջում: 

Ու ես ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ դուր ա եկել էս ֆիլմը, քանի որ իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից մեկն ա: *Ու մի անգամ էլ բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել*:

Կոստա-Գավրասը արտակարգ ռեժիսյոր ա, ու մի շարք ֆիլմեր ունի, որոնք լիքը ակտուալ թեմաների են վերաբերվում: Հիմնական ուղղությունը հակատոտալիտարիզմն ա, ու պետական ուղեղների լվացման պորպագանդային դեմ գնալն ա - քո սիրած թեմայով  :LOL: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Коста-Гаврас

Напряженная детективно-криминальная интрига присутствует в большинстве других фильмов Косты-Гавраса, основанных на документальных материалах и политически ангажированных. Но режиссёру важен не столько политический аспект событий, сколько гуманитарный пафос, интересен человек, сталкивающийся с проявлениями тоталитарной власти, как бы она ни называлась — режим «чёрных полковников», гитлеровский фашизм, сталинский социализм, латиноамериканская хунта. Гаврас показывает как история, политика, общество, институты власти, партии влияют на судьбу частного человека. Будучи гражданином мира и снимая кино в разных странах, Коста-Гаврас получил признание как космополитический в лучшем смысле слова, истинно гуманистический художник, которого волнует глобальная борьба добра со злом, а не одни лишь политические страсти.

----------


## HardRock

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վերցրեց ու «Հայ ազգային կոնգրես» անունով կուսակցություն բացեց ու դրանով կոտրեց համազգային շարժման գաղափարը, ինչա ուրիշ անուն չէր կարելի ընտրե՞լ, թե՞ էդ անունը «քոպի ռայթ» էր արած:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչինչ ձյաձս, մեկ-երկու ամսից էս նույն բաները, ինչ ուստեն ա գրել, դու կասես, էն ժամանակ կհիշացնեմ: Արձագանքիդ ոճն էլ հասկանալի ա ինչից ա, որտև զգում ես, որ սաղ ճիշտ ա ասում, ու դրանից մանթո ես, որտև ոնց-որ և ես, դու էլ չես ուզում դրան հավատաս  Բայց դե փաստերն ու տրամաբանությունը երբեմն տապալում են լավագույն ցանկությունները:


Ընգեր, թող հազար անգամ ճիշտ լինի, ես ասել եմ ինքը ճիշտ ա ասում կամ սխա՞լ ա ասում: Իսկ երկու ամսից լինելույա էն, ինչին սրանք սաղ արժանի են - մի քանի աթոռիկ Երևանի ավագանիում: Էտ էլ եթե իրանց լավ պահեն, իրար լավ ուտեն, որ լավ աշպատելու համար Սերժից ստանան իրանց թուլափայերը:

----------


## Zodiac

Բարևի շարժումը , որը իրավիճակի առանձնահատկությունից ելնելով կարող էր վերածվել հզոր համազգային հեղափոխական շարժման, հիմա իրականում իմ կարծիքով կանգնած է ամենածանր փորձության առջև- կկարողանա արդոք Րաֆֆին եղած խիստ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներն առավելագույնս օգտագործելավ այնպես վարպետորեն մանևրել, որ գոնե լիակատար ֆիասկօ չարձանագրվի Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների արդյունքում :
Եթե  Երևանում ի հոգուտ Րաֆֆիի գրանցվի 15 տոկոսից պակաս ձայն, ապա կարելի է արդեն մի վերջին միտինգով գնալ Բարևի պանիխիդային  :

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե Սերժը մի քիչ ավելի կապակցված ա իրա խոսքն ասում, քան Րաֆֆին, էդ դեռ բան չի նշանակում: Սա հասարակ բլեֆ ա, հասարակ իրավիճակի շուռտվում:
> 
> Պարտվող թեկնածուն ուզում է 37 ուզում է 45 կամ 49 տոկոս հավաքած լինի, դա կապ չունի, ինքը պարտվող է: Ու բնականաբար 20000 մարդով միտինգ անի, թե 50000՝ կապ չունի:
> 
> Բայց խնդիրը էստեղ լրիվ նենգափոխված է: Ոչ թե 37 տոկոս ընտրողն ունեցողը հավաքել է 20000 մարդ ու ասում ա, պետք ա ես լինեմ նախագահ, այլ մարդիկ հստակ հայտարարում են, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, որովհետև
> 
> 1. քվեարկության մասնակցածների ներկայացված թիվը աղերս չունի իրական մասնակցածների հետ,
> 2. եղել են համատարած լցոնումներ,
> 3. եղել է համատարած կաշառքի բաժանում,
> ...


Չուկ դու իդեալական ե՞ս: Կարո՞ղ ես երկիր մոլորակի վրա ապրող իդեալական մարդ ցույց տալ: Կարող ե՞ս երկիր մոլորակի վրա, առհասարակ, ինչ որ իդալական բան ցույց տալ: Ամենամեեեեեծ կուտը էտ կեղծված ընտրություններ հասկացությունն ա: Եթե նորից ընտրություններ անցկացվեն ու դու կանգնես ինձ ասես, որ ընտրությունները անցել են իդեալական ես չեմ հավատա: Ամեն անգամ կլինեն ընտրությունները կեղծված համարելու պատճառներ, անգամ եթե չլինեն՝ մարդիկ կհորինեն, որովհետեւ մարդիկ իդեալական չեն, դու ումի՞ց ես իդեալական ընտրություն պահանջում: Սա ճանապարհ չի, որը դուք եք ընտրել, սա փակուղի ա, կոտրած տաշտակ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բարևի շարժումը , որը իրավիճակի առանձնահատկությունից ելնելով կարող էր վերածվել հզոր համազգային հեղափոխական շարժման, հիմա իրականում իմ կարծիքով կանգնած է ամենածանր փորձության առջև- կկարողանա արդոք Րաֆֆին եղած խիստ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներն առավելագույնս օգտագործելավ այնպես վարպետորեն մանևրել, որ գոնե լիակատար ֆիասկօ չարձանագրվի Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների արդյունքում :
> Եթե  Երևանում ի հոգուտ Րաֆֆիի գրանցվի 15 տոկոսից պակաս ձայն, ապա կարելի է արդեն մի վերջին միտինգով գնալ Բարևի պանիխիդային  :


Ինչ բարեւի շարժում, ի՞նչ բան: Ժողովուրդ, ուշքի եկեք, չկա ըտեղ ոչ մի շարժում, ինքնախաբեություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ

----------


## Չամիչ

Հա ի դեպ, էնքան ասեցիք կեղծված ընտրություններ, կեղծված ընտրություններ, որ դա էս երկրի համար դարձել ա ստանդարտ: Էլ ոչ ոք երբեք չի հավատալու մաքուր ընտրություններին, էտ թվում նաեւ ես: Ժողովուրդ, մտածեք ինչ եք անում, ինչ եք ասում, ինքներս մեր ձեռքով մեր գլխին սարքում ենք:

----------

Sagittarius (21.03.2013), Varzor (22.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա ի դեպ, էնքան ասեցիք կեղծված ընտրություններ, կեղծված ընտրություններ, որ դա էս երկրի համար դարձել ա ստանդարտ: Էլ ոչ ոք երբեք չի հավատալու մաքուր ընտրություններին, էտ թվում նաեւ ես: Ժողովուրդ, մտածեք ինչ եք անում, ինչ եք ասում, ինքներս մեր ձեռքով մեր գլխին սարքում ենք:


Բա ասա է, Չամիչ ջան: Քսան տարի առաջ էտ կարգի հարամություն արեցին, որ ես դադարեցի ձմեռ պապիկին հավատալ  :Sorry: 

հ.գ. Չամիչ  :Love:  յու ար մայ հեփիիստ ուիիդ

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2013), Տրիբուն (21.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ձմեռ պապին հավատում եմ, բայց մաքուր ընտրություններին  այլեւս՝ ոչ: Ընտրությունների ընթացքում տեղ գտած ընտրակեղծիքները բերել, որպես,  ընտրությունների վերջնական արդյունքների կեղծման ապացույց, կարծում եմ, ոչ պակաս կեղծիք է: Ժողովուրդ, առաջին հերթին փորձեք ինքներդ չկեղծել, հետո նոր ուրիշների կեղծիքներից խոսեք: Դուք հասաք ձեր նպատակին, Հայաստանում մաքուր ընտրությունների մասին խոսելը, այլեւս, բացառվում է: Ցանկացած մեկը, հանգիս կարող է շահարկել էն հանգամանքը, որ մարդիկ պարզապես սեւեռված են կեղծված ընտրություններ հասկացության վրա, ու ոչ ոք այլեւս չի հավատում մաքուր ընտրություններին, մենք ինքներս մեզ չենք հավատում:

----------


## keyboard

Էս թեման մի 30 տարի ա չեմ կարդացել, տեսա վերջինը Չամիչն ա գրառում արել, ասի էդա, կրքերը թեժանում են,բայց ոնց նայում եմ սաղ նույնն ա:
Ասածս ինչ ա, էն քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս բաժինը հոտավ ընդե, էս բաժինն էլ դրան լրիվ համանուն ա, յանի չեթանք էն թեման շենացնենք?

----------

Varzor (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (21.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էս թեման մի 30 տարի ա չեմ կարդացել, տեսա վերջինը Չամիչն ա գրառում արել, ասի էդա, կրքերը թեժանում են,բայց ոնց նայում եմ սաղ նույնն ա:
> Ասածս ինչ ա, էն քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս բաժինը հոտավ ընդե, էս բաժինն էլ դրան լրիվ համանուն ա, յանի չեթանք էն թեման շենացնենք?


Ես հենց էս օր ինձ համար շատ մեծ բացահայտում արեցի, որը ինձ սարսափեցրեց: Բոլորը խոսում են կեղծիքներից բայց առաջի կեղծողը հենց իրենք են: Սա արդեն քաոս ա ու շատ վախենալու տենդենց:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ձմեռ պապին հավատում եմ, բայց մաքուր ընտրություններին  այլեւս՝ ոչ: Ընտրությունների ընթացքում տեղ գտած ընտրակեղծիքները բերել, որպես,  ընտրությունների վերջնական արդյունքների կեղծման ապացույց, կարծում եմ, ոչ պակաս կեղծիք է:


Բա ինչի՞ ուրիշ ինչի՞ ապացույց կարան լինեն մեր ընտրությունների ընտրակեղծիքները, կարող ա՞ Հռոմի պապի ընտրությունների կեղծված լինելու ապացույցն են:

Չամիչ, հեչ էական չի, թե կեղծիքը քանի տոկոս ա ավելացրել սերժի ձայներին, էականն էն ա, որ կեղծիքը եղել ա, իսկ ընտրություն կեղծելը հանցանք ա, իսկ հանցագործը պետք ա ոչ թե երկրի նախագահ լինի, այլ պետք ա բանտում փտի:

----------


## keyboard

> Ես հենց էս օր ինձ համար շատ մեծ բացահայտում արեցի, որը ինձ սարսափեցրեց: Բոլորը խոսում են կեղծիքներից բայց առաջի կեղծողը հենց իրենք են: Սա արդեն քաոս ա ու շատ վախենալու տենդենց:


Չամիչ ջան, դու բացահայտում չէս արել, ուղղակի վերլուծել ես, բավականին սխալ ու դա քեզ սարսափեցրել ա:
Հրապարակում հուսահատ աչքերով գյուղացին, ով վստահա, որ կեղծվել ա, սարքվել ա, գուցե ինքն էլ տեսելա էդ կեղծիքը՝ հիմա աչքերը հառած մի քանի բոմժերի ասածների ու դիակ դառնալուն ա հետևում ու հոգու խորքում հավատում, որ էդ բոմժերը իրան փրկելու են ու հանելու են էս վիճակից:
Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ վերլուծել ես ու բացահայտել ես, որ էդ գյուցաղին կեղծում ա? Լավելի Չամիչ ջան, տենց բաներ մի ասա էլի:
Ես հակված եմ Սերժի ելույթին հավատամ քան՝ Րաֆիի ասածին, բայց րաֆիի հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ընդեղ կանգնած ժողովուրդը իրան հավատում ա ու էդ ժողովուրդը կեղծարար չի Չամիչ ջան:
Դու արի կլի քաղաքականությունը նեդի մի կողմ, էթանք ուրշ թեմաներ խոսանք, շփվենք տենանք ինչ ենք անում

----------


## dvgray

> Չամիչ ջան, դու բացահայտում չէս արել, ուղղակի վերլուծել ես, բավականին սխալ ու դա քեզ սարսափեցրել ա:
> Հրապարակում հուսահատ աչքերով գյուղացին, ով վստահա, որ կեղծվել ա, սարքվել ա, գուցե ինքն էլ տեսելա էդ կեղծիքը՝ հիմա աչքերը հառած մի քանի բոմժերի ասածների ու դիակ դառնալուն ա հետևում ու հոգու խորքում հավատում, որ էդ բոմժերը իրան փրկելու են ու հանելու են էս վիճակից:
> Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ վերլուծել ես ու բացահայտել ես, որ էդ գյուցաղին կեղծում ա? Լավելի Չամիչ ջան, տենց բաներ մի ասա էլի:
> Ես հակված եմ Սերժի ելույթին հավատամ քան՝ Րաֆիի ասածին, բայց րաֆիի հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ընդեղ կանգնած ժողովուրդը իրան հավատում ա ու էդ ժողովուրդը կեղծարար չի Չամիչ ջան:
> Դու արի կլի քաղաքականությունը նեդի մի կողմ, էթանք ուրշ թեմաներ խոսանք, շփվենք տենանք ինչ ենք անում


ուղղակի տարօրինակ ա... 
իսկ ինչո՞վ  ա Չամիչը  ասենք ինձնից, քեզնից, կամ ումից կուզես այս Ակումբում ավելի վատ հասկանում քաղաքական պրոսեցները, որ կպած իրա բերանը ուզում եք փակեք  :Smile: 

աբեր, ստեղ բոլորս էլ *ենթադրող ենք*:: թե՞ ստեղ կա մեկը, ով էտ *քաղաքականության կերտողներից ա* ու մնացած հարիֆները պետք ա սուս մնան, երբ ինքը խոսում ա:
...

ավելին: իմ կարծիքով, ստեղ հայաստանաբնակ ժողովրդին-մեծամասնությանը տեսակետով ամենամոտը կանգածը հենց Չամիչի տեսակետն ա , ու եթե ուզում եք իրա բերանն էլ փակել, ապա ինչ՞ եք ուզում անել * քաղաքականություն բաժնում*, զբաղվել գիտական ֆանտաստիկայով՞  :Wink:  
 :Smile:

----------

Չամիչ (22.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> ուղղակի տարօրինակ ա... 
> իսկ ինչո՞վ  ա Չամիչը  ասենք ինձնից, քեզնից, կամ ումից կուզես այս Ակումբում ավելի վատ հասկանում քաղաքական պրոսեցները, որ կպած իրա բերանը ուզում եք փակեք 
> 
> աբեր, ստեղ բոլորս էլ *ենթադրող ենք*:: թե՞ ստեղ կա մեկը, ով էտ *քաղաքականության կերտողներից ա* ու մնացած հարիֆները պետք ա սուս մնան, երբ ինքը խոսում ա:
> ...
> 
> ավելին: իմ կարծիքով, ստեղ հայաստանաբնակ ժողովրդին-մեծամասնությանը տեսակետով ամենամոտը կանգածը հենց Չամիչի տեսակետն ա , ու եթե ուզում եք իրա բերանն էլ փակել, ապա ինչ՞ եք ուզում անել * քաղաքականություն բաժնում*, զբաղվել գիտական ֆանտաստիկայով՞


Դիվ, դու աչքիս էսօր մեքիչառաջ եկել ես գործի ու օրդ լավ չի սկսվել:
Ապ, ես ոչմեկի բերանը չեմ ուզում փակեմ, ավելին, սկի մտքովս էլ չէր անցել, բայց որ ասում ես փորձեմ խորանամ էդ հարցում: 
Ուզում եք փակեքն ով են Դիվ? ում մասին ես խոսում կարաս ասես? 
Էս թեմայում, հաստատ կան վերլուծողներ ու քաղաքանությունը մեկնաբանողներ ու հենց ակումբում, ում կարծիքավելուծաբանականաքննադատողանացված ասածները իմ համար կարևոր են ու հետևութնուններ անելու առիթ են տալիս:
Հիմի դու ինձանից ինչ ես ուզում, ես եմ բերան փակողը, է կարում ես նենց արա չփակվի բերանդ, կտո տեբե մեշաետ ու ևս մեկ անգամ կարդա իմ էս 


> Դու արի կլի քաղաքականությունը նեդի մի կողմ, էթան_ք_ ուրշ թեմաներ խոսան_ք_, շփվենք տենանք ինչ ենք անում


 գրածս ու տես էլի ես մտնում եմ ուզում եք փակեք ի մեջ, թե դու պռոստո ջղայնացած գործի ես եկել

----------


## dvgray

keyboard ջան, արի բառակերությամբ ու հոգեառութամբ չ զբաղվենք  :LOL: 
Չամիչին մի քանի անգամ տարբեր նիկեր տարբեր ձևի ասել են, որ ստեղ իրա տեղը չի : 
իմիջայլոց, էլի եմ ասում, որ *ստեղ*  էս վերջերս մեծամասնությունից տարբերվող կարծիք հիմնականում Չամիչն ա ասում

----------

Չամիչ (22.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, ֆիլմը հո մենակ սպասնությունը չի՞: Չնայած էս վերջերս Հայրիկյանի վրա կրակեցին, կարող ա սպանեին էլ: Մինչև հիմա ցավում ա  
> 
> Ուրեմն ֆիլմը նման ա էսօրվա Հայաստանին սկսած առաջին վարկյանների ժողովից, որը ոնց որ նժդեհականների ժողովոը լինի, որտեղ զինվորականը խոսում ա խաղողի վնասատուների մասին ու համեմատում ա ազգի հիվանդ էլեմնտերի հետ: 
> 
> Դահլիճի ման գալու ողջ պրոցեսը, երբ ընդդիմությանը մերժում են ցանկացած դահլիճ տրամադրել, որ ամեն տեսակի ախմախ օրենք ու փաստաթուղ են դեմ տալիս, ու հիմնավորում են, որ իրանք մտածում են հավաքվողների անվտանգության մասին: 
> 
> Ընդդիմության ողջ կեցվածքը. երբ ամեն ինչի համար ասում են վազենք ոստիկանության ու դատախազություն, իրանք օրենքով մեզ պիտի օգնեն ու պաշտպանեն, էն դեպքում, երբ պարզ ա, որ հենց ոստիկանությունն ա ամեն ինչի կազմակերպողը: 
> 
> Քննության ողջ ընթացքը - ինձ թվաց որ քննիչներին, դատախազներին ու ոստիկաններին Երևանից են հրավիրել - նույնիսկ խոսակցություններն են իրար մեջ լրիվ նույնը: 
> ...


գիտես, էս ֆիլմի մասին մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն խոսալու համար ինձ պետք ա մի քանի անգամ նայել: ֆիլմը շատ խառակտերռնի ա... կարելի ա գծել լիքը զուգահեռներ, մանկապարտեզից սկսած մինչև էն աշխարհ...
առաջին հայացքից իմ համար մեծ նորություն էր քննիչը... էլի պետք ա նայեմ, որ հասականամ:



> Оппозиция подозревала, что за убийством Ламбракиса стоят правительство премьер-министра Константина Караманлиса и его Национальный радикальный союз. Связь между покушавшимися крайне правыми и полицией была доказана в ходе расследования, которое, несмотря на оказывавшееся давление со стороны властей, провёл следователь Христос Сардзетакис, впоследствии ставший президентом Греции.
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B%D1%8C%D0%BC)


Կոստա-Գավրասը  շատ տաղանդավոր մարդ ա երևում: իզուր չի որ  նրա մասին ոչինչ չգիտենք ... իրան լավ թաքցրել են:
քաշել եմ 2005 ու 2009 թվերի վերջին ֆիլմերը, ժամանակ ունենամ առաջինը դրանք եմ նայելու:
իսկ դու իրա ֆիլմերից  ո՞րը խոհուրդ կտաս

Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց, Կարամանլիսը նույնպես շատ խառակտերռնի մարդ ա եղել, ու շատ կուզենայի իրա մասին մի լավ ֆիլմ դիտել:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կոստա-Գավրասը  շատ տաղանդավոր մարդ ա երևում: իզուր չի որ  նրա մասին ոչինչ չգիտենք ... իրան լավ թաքցրել են:
> քաշել եմ 2005 ու 2009 թվերի վերջին ֆիլմերը, ժամանակ ունենամ առաջինը դրանք եմ նայելու:
> իսկ դու իրա ֆիլմերից  ո՞րը խոհուրդ կտաս


2000-ականներին նկարահանվածներից ոչ մի բան չեմ նայել: Բայց ուզում եմ անպայման նայել The Axe (Le Couperet) ու Amen-ը:

Հին ֆիլմերից նայել եմ The Confession (L'Aveu - 1970) ու Missing - 1982: Վերջինը իմ հիշելով սովետի վախտերով հեռուստացույցով մի անի անգամ ցույց են տվել, քանի որ հակապինոչետական ֆիլմ ա: 




> Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց, Կարամանլիսը նույնպես շատ խառակտերռնի մարդ ա եղել, ու շատ կուզենայի իրա մասին մի լավ ֆիլմ դիտել:


Կոնստատինոս Կարամանլիսը հզոր մարդ ա եղել (չխառնել 2000-ականների Կոստանտինոս (Կոստաս) Կարամանլիսի կամ գորտի հետ, որը սրա զարմիկն էր ու անասուն էր): Անգլերեն իրա նմաններին ասում են statesman: Ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ չէր, ինքը statesman էր, որը ռազմական դիկտատուրայի փլուզվելուց հետո ազգային համաձայնությամբ վերաադարձավ Գերմանիայից, դարձավ վարչապետ, ու փաստացի փրկեց Հունաստանը կատաստրոֆայից, որը սկսվել էր Կիպրոս թուրքական բանակի ներխուժումից հետո: Լեգենդը ասում ա, որ վարչապետ նշանակվելու օրվանից մի քանի օր բացարձակ չի քնել ու իրա ձեռքով ա գրել նոր սահմանադրության տեքստը, ու լիքը ուրիշ արագ ու ռադիկալ քայլեր ա արել, որ երկիրը փրկի կործանումից: Գումարած դրան, 1981 թվին հասավ նրան, որ Հունաստանը մտավ ԵՄ, ռազմական դիկտատուրայից ընդամենը 7 տարի հետո:

----------

dvgray (22.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

էհհ... ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի, երջանիկ վախտեր են եղել քաղքական գործիչների համար: երբ մարդիկ մեռնում էին դուբինկեքից, կամ հրազենից,  մի տեսակ ավելի տղամարդավարի էր:
 քան թե հիմա - մի երկու ամսում ռակ են ընկնում, էն էլ մարմնի վրա ընենց այլանդակ տեղերինց ու-  վերջ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, դու բացահայտում չէս արել, ուղղակի վերլուծել ես, բավականին սխալ ու դա քեզ սարսափեցրել ա:
> Հրապարակում հուսահատ աչքերով գյուղացին, ով վստահա, որ կեղծվել ա, սարքվել ա, գուցե ինքն էլ տեսելա էդ կեղծիքը՝ հիմա աչքերը հառած մի քանի բոմժերի ասածների ու դիակ դառնալուն ա հետևում ու հոգու խորքում հավատում, որ էդ բոմժերը իրան փրկելու են ու հանելու են էս վիճակից:
> Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ վերլուծել ես ու բացահայտել ես, որ էդ գյուցաղին կեղծում ա? Լավելի Չամիչ ջան, տենց բաներ մի ասա էլի:
> Ես հակված եմ Սերժի ելույթին հավատամ քան՝ Րաֆիի ասածին, բայց րաֆիի հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ընդեղ կանգնած ժողովուրդը իրան հավատում ա ու էդ ժողովուրդը կեղծարար չի Չամիչ ջան:
> Դու արի կլի քաղաքականությունը նեդի մի կողմ, էթանք ուրշ թեմաներ խոսանք, շփվենք տենանք ինչ ենք անում


keyboard, նենց խոսեցիր գյուղացու մասին, ճիշտն ասած, իրանց փոխարեն վիրավորվեցի, նենց ասեցիր, ոնց որ խոսքը մտավոր հետամնացների կամ ինվալիդների մասին ա: Տենց բաներ մի ասա, հայի բախտ, խեղճ հայ, խեղճ գյուղացի, եկեք հրաժարվենք հա էս կարգի խղճահարույց պիտակավորումներից: Ինչքան շուտ էնքան լավ: Լավ կլինի, որ մեր խոսքերով, մտքերով նպաստենք հասարակության հասունացմանը, այլ ոչ թե սնուցանենք մարդկանց թուլությունը ու տկարությունը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, դու բացահայտում չէս արել, ուղղակի վերլուծել ես, բավականին սխալ ու դա քեզ սարսափեցրել ա:


Ասում եք սխալ ու քաշվում մի կողմ, գոնե հիմնավորի թե սխալը ինչումն ա՞: Կամ ասա թե ճիշտը որն ա:

----------


## voter

> Հա ի դեպ, էնքան ասեցիք կեղծված ընտրություններ, կեղծված ընտրություններ, որ դա էս երկրի համար դարձել ա ստանդարտ: Էլ ոչ ոք երբեք չի հավատալու մաքուր ընտրություններին, էտ թվում նաեւ ես: Ժողովուրդ, մտածեք ինչ եք անում, ինչ եք ասում, ինքներս մեր ձեռքով մեր գլխին սարքում ենք:


Քուր ջան ուրեմն ինչ մեր վրա թքեն մենք ասենք անձրեվ ա գալիս լոխ լա՞վա...

Թե նկատի ունես ընտրություններն կեղծված չեն ու պատրաստ ես գլավսերժանտի նման աստվածաշնչի վրա երդվես, որ 861 հազար կենդանի մարդ քվեարկել է Սերժ Սարգսյան թեկնածուի օգտին...

Էս էլ ֆինանսական կրիզիսը չի, որ ջայլամություն անես ասես «կրիզիս չկա» հետո գնաս ընտրության թե բա «ֆինանսական ԿՌԻՍիս էր, չկարացինք բան անենք, մի հատ էլ թույլ թվեք փորձենք, լավ էլի, ախպոր պես»

----------

Tig (22.03.2013), Աթեիստ (22.03.2013)

----------


## voter

Առաջարկում եմ ֆլեշմոբ անել, բոլոր նրանց, ով հավատում է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ընտրվել է, գնալ մարզահամերգայինի դիմաց Ապրիլի 9ին ու ասվտածաշնչի վրա երդվել, որ հավատում են Սերժ Սարգսյանի ՀՀ նախագահ ընտրված լինելուն...

Գլավսերժանտն դա անելու է, աստվածաշնչի վրա երդվելու ա դուք էլ պադդերժա արեք, կարա՞ք, դե ապացուցեք, որ կա ռեալ նման մարդ առնվազն հավատացող, պետք չի ապացուցել, ուղղակի հավատացող կա թե չէ՞..

----------


## Rammstein

> Առաջարկում եմ ֆլեշմոբ անել, բոլոր նրանց, ով հավատում է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ընտրվել է, գնալ մարզահամերգայինի դիմաց Ապրիլի 9ին ու ասվտածաշնչի վրա երդվել, որ հավատում են Սերժ Սարգսյանի ՀՀ նախագահ ընտրված լինելուն...


Բայց լավ միտք ա գիտե՞ս, հորդորում եմ բոլոր սերժի ֆանատներին, էն Միլիոնանոց երթի օրինակով դուք էլ մի հատ իվենթ սարքեք ֆեյսում, անունն էլ կարաք դնեք «Հինգ հազարանոց երթ», զուտ խորհրդանշական էլի, հետո՞ ինչ, որ դուք 800000 հոգի եք:  :Jpit:

----------

voter (22.03.2013), Աթեիստ (22.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Ինչ բարեւի շարժում, ի՞նչ բան: Ժողովուրդ, ուշքի եկեք, չկա ըտեղ ոչ մի շարժում, ինքնախաբեություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ


Հատուկ քեզ համար նոր թեմա-
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...6-%D5%A9%D5%A5

----------


## dvgray

> Քուր ջան ուրեմն ինչ մեր վրա թքեն մենք ասենք անձրեվ ա գալիս լոխ լա՞վա...
> 
> Թե նկատի ունես ընտրություններն կեղծված չեն ու պատրաստ ես գլավսերժանտի նման աստվածաշնչի վրա երդվես, որ 861 հազար կենդանի մարդ քվեարկել է Սերժ Սարգսյան թեկնածուի օգտին...
> 
> Էս էլ ֆինանսական կրիզիսը չի, որ ջայլամություն անես ասես «կրիզիս չկա» հետո գնաս ընտրության թե բա «ֆինանսական ԿՌԻՍիս էր, չկարացինք բան անենք, մի հատ էլ թույլ թվեք փորձենք, լավ էլի, ախպոր պես»


իսկ դու պատրաստ ես երդվել որ Ռաֆը  500000 և ավել   ձայն ա հավաքե՞լ /ճշգրիտ թիվը ման գալու զահլա չկա/

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard, նենց խոսեցիր գյուղացու մասին, ճիշտն ասած, իրանց փոխարեն վիրավորվեցի, նենց ասեցիր, ոնց որ խոսքը մտավոր հետամնացների կամ ինվալիդների մասին ա: Տենց բաներ մի ասա, հայի բախտ, խեղճ հայ, խեղճ գյուղացի, եկեք հրաժարվենք հա էս կարգի խղճահարույց պիտակավորումներից: Ինչքան շուտ էնքան լավ: Լավ կլինի, որ մեր խոսքերով, մտքերով նպաստենք հասարակության հասունացմանը, այլ ոչ թե սնուցանենք մարդկանց թուլությունը ու տկարությունը:


Որ էդքան լավ վերլուծում ու բացահայտում ես, պիտի որ հասկանաս գյուղացու ամենախոցելի խավ լինելը: Ինչ կապ ունի հետամնացությունը, ինձ թվում ա դու գրառումը կարդում, մի բառի վրա ֆիքսվում ես, դրա համար էլ չէս կարողանում ճիշտ հասկանալ ու վերլուծել:
Էդ գյուղացին ա, որ 1.2 մլն դրամի համար տունը ձեռից առնում քցում են փողոց, իսկ էդ մարդիկ հողագործ են, ոչ թե քաղաքական գործիչ կամ իրավաբան ու իրանց շահերը չեն կարում պաշտպանեն, իսկ դու ստե դեմագոգում ես, յանիմ ես գյուղացուն վատ բան եմ ասել:

Քո սխալ վերլուծությունների ու դրանց հիմնավորման մասին խոսել եմ հենց մեջբերածդ գրառման շարունակության մեջ, եթե էդ նախադասությունից էն կոմղ չէս կարդացել գրառումը, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս, ինձ թվում ա կհասկանաս, որ հիմնավորել ու ապացուցել եմ քեզ, որ քո արած բացահայտումը ամենամեղմ որակումով` սխալ ա:

Չամիչ ջան, քո էշը ռեզինից  ա, ուր էլ ուզես մտնում ա, ես էդքան նեռվ չունեմ քո կիսատ պռատ գրառումներին պատասխանեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2013), Տրիբուն (22.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ դու իդեալական ե՞ս: Կարո՞ղ ես երկիր մոլորակի վրա ապրող իդեալական մարդ ցույց տալ: Կարող ե՞ս երկիր մոլորակի վրա, առհասարակ, ինչ որ իդալական բան ցույց տալ: Ամենամեեեեեծ կուտը էտ կեղծված ընտրություններ հասկացությունն ա: Եթե նորից ընտրություններ անցկացվեն ու դու կանգնես ինձ ասես, որ ընտրությունները անցել են իդեալական ես չեմ հավատա: Ամեն անգամ կլինեն ընտրությունները կեղծված համարելու պատճառներ, անգամ եթե չլինեն՝ մարդիկ կհորինեն, որովհետեւ մարդիկ իդեալական չեն, դու ումի՞ց ես իդեալական ընտրություն պահանջում: Սա ճանապարհ չի, որը դուք եք ընտրել, սա փակուղի ա, կոտրած տաշտակ:


Սիրուն ջան, ո՞վ ասեց իդեալական: Ես տենց տերմի՞ն եմ ասել: Բեր աչքս մտցրու, եթե ասել եմ: Ու ընդհանրապես գրածդ գրածիս հետ կապ չուներ: Չենք ասում իդեալական լինի, չի կարող տենց լինի, բայց այ որ խայտառակ ձևի կեղծված չլինեն, ուզում ենք: Ու պայքարելու ենք դրա համար:

----------

Tig (22.03.2013)

----------


## voter

> իսկ դու պատրաստ ես երդվել որ Ռաֆը  500000 և ավել   ձայն ա հավաքե՞լ /ճշգրիտ թիվը ման գալու զահլա չկա/


Պատրաստ եմ ու ոչ միայն եմ այլ արդեն ստորագրել եմ ստորագրացուցակներն էլ տարածում եմ, կարաս դու էլ անես 

Ցուցակն http://barev.vonc.es/signlist.pdf 
Կամ օնլայն այցելելով http://signbarev.com/ թողնել ստորագրությունդ....

----------


## voter

Գյումրեցիք
փողը վերցրել, քրֆել են ու չեն ընտրել...

----------


## Zodiac

> իսկ դու պատրաստ ես երդվել որ Ռաֆը  500000 և ավել   ձայն ա հավաքե՞լ /ճշգրիտ թիվը ման գալու զահլա չկա/


 Որպեսզի իշխանությունները բորոր ընդդիմախոսների, չարախոսների, անհիմն կասկածամիտների և զանազան իրենց իսկ խոսքերով ասած <<ԳԱՂՋ ՄԹՆՈԼՈՐՏ>> ստեղծողների բերանը փակեին, ու մեր հարգարժան dvgray-ն ու Չամիչն էլ գոհ լինեին իրենց իրավասիության գիտակցումից , կարող էին ՇԱՏ ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ բաց  ճակատով գոնե մի հասարակ քայլ կատարել՝ բացել նորից բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերի արկղերը և ներկայացնել իրական պատկերը:
Կարող էին, բայց չարեցին:
Մնացածը պոեզիայի ոլորտից է...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Քուր ջան ուրեմն ինչ մեր վրա թքեն մենք ասենք անձրեվ ա գալիս լոխ լա՞վա...
> 
> Թե նկատի ունես ընտրություններն կեղծված չեն ու պատրաստ ես գլավսերժանտի նման աստվածաշնչի վրա երդվես, որ 861 հազար կենդանի մարդ քվեարկել է Սերժ Սարգսյան թեկնածուի օգտին...
> 
> Էս էլ ֆինանսական կրիզիսը չի, որ ջայլամություն անես ասես «կրիզիս չկա» հետո գնաս ընտրության թե բա «ֆինանսական ԿՌԻՍիս էր, չկարացինք բան անենք, մի հատ էլ թույլ թվեք փորձենք, լավ էլի, ախպոր պես»


Ես էլ եմ դժգոհ որ շոշափելի փոփոխություններ Հայաստանում տեղի չեն ունենում, դժգոհ եմ, որ կենսամակարդակը չի բարձրանում: Բայց նաեւ կարողանում եմ սթափ անալիզ անել ու հասկանալ, որ էս ընտրություններում շատ ու շատ մարդիկ գնացել Սերժին են ձայն տվել քանի, որ չեն տեսնում էնպիսի անհատականություն, հեղինակություն ում հետ կարող են լուրջ հույսեր կապել: 

Էս ընտրություններում, ցավոք սրտի, Սերժը չուներ լուրջ կոնկուրենտ: Եւվ դուք փորձելով հակառակը համոզել կեղծում եք: Ով ա, Րաֆֆին ա՞ Սերժին կոնկուրենտ: Ժողովուրդ հերիք ա անդադար կեղծիքներից խոսեք ու ինքներդ անվերջ կեղծեք:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Որպեսզի իշխանությունները բորոր ընդդիմախոսների, չարախոսների, անհիմն կասկածամիտների և զանազան իրենց իսկ խոսքերով ասած <<ԳԱՂՋ ՄԹՆՈԼՈՐՏ>> ստեղծողների բերանը փակեին, ու մեր հարգարժան dvgray-ն ու Չամիչն էլ գոհ լինեին իրենց իրավասիության գիտակցումից , կարող էին ՇԱՏ ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ բաց  ճակատով գոնե մի հասարակ քայլ կատարել՝ բացել նորից բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերի արկղերը և ներկայացնել իրական պատկերը:
> Կարող էին, բայց չարեցին:
> Մնացածը պոեզիայի ոլորտից է...


Բարադի ջան, հո տաքություն չունե՞ս: Փաստորեն դու նորից բացել ես ընտրատեղամասերի բոլոր արկղերը, եւ հատ հատ հաշվել բոլոր ձայննե՞րը :Wacko:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սիրուն ջան, ո՞վ ասեց իդեալական: Ես տենց տերմի՞ն եմ ասել: Բեր աչքս մտցրու, եթե ասել եմ: Ու ընդհանրապես գրածդ գրածիս հետ կապ չուներ: Չենք ասում իդեալական լինի, չի կարող տենց լինի, բայց այ որ խայտառակ ձևի կեղծված չլինեն, ուզում ենք: Ու պայքարելու ենք դրա համար:


Չուկ նախ փորձի ինքդ չկեղծել, հետո  կեղծիքների դեմ պայքարել: Դու համարում ես, որ էս ընտրություններում Սերժը ուներ կոնկուրե՞նտ

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժողովուրդ հերիք ա անդադար կեղծիքներից խոսեք ու ինքներդ անվերջ կեղծեք:


մլյա  :Jpit:  սենց լավ չի, մի հատ էլ քրֆի

հ.գ. ո՞ր էր Չամիչի «բերան փակելուց» խոսում

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ես էլ եմ դժգոհ որ շոշափելի փոփոխություններ Հայաստանում տեղի չեն ունենում, դժգոհ եմ, որ կենսամակարդակը չի բարձրանում: Բայց նաեւ կարողանում եմ սթափ անալիզ անել ու հասկանալ, որ էս ընտրություններում շատ ու շատ մարդիկ գնացել Սերժին են ձայն տվել քանի, որ չեն տեսնում էնպիսի անհատականություն, հեղինակություն ում հետ կարող են լուրջ հույսեր կապել: 
> 
> Էս ընտրություններում, ցավոք սրտի, Սերժը չուներ լուրջ կոնկուրենտ: Եւվ դուք փորձելով հակառակը համոզել կեղծում եք: Ով ա, Րաֆֆին ա՞ Սերժին կոնկուրենտ: Ժողովուրդ հերիք ա անդադար կեղծիքներից խոսեք ու ինքներդ անվերջ կեղծեք:



Էդ որտե՞ղ են շատ ու շատ մարդիկ:  Եզդինե՞րը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բարադի ջան, հո տաքություն չունե՞ս: Փաստորեն դու նորից բացել ես ընտրատեղամասերի բոլոր արկղերը, եւ հատ հատ հաշվել բոլոր ձայննե՞րը


Չամիչ ջան, քեզ հալալ ա: Մի խոդով լիքը մարդու կարողանում ես հունից հանել:  :LOL: 

Մի հատ անձնական հարց տամ էլի: Ամուսնացա՞ծ ես: Սկեսուրդ քեզ ո՞նց ա դիմանում:

----------

Kuk (22.03.2013), Գեա (22.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Պատրաստ եմ ու ոչ միայն եմ այլ արդեն ստորագրել եմ ստորագրացուցակներն էլ տարածում եմ, կարաս դու էլ անես 
> 
> Ցուցակն http://barev.vonc.es/signlist.pdf 
> Կամ օնլայն այցելելով http://signbarev.com/ թողնել ստորագրությունդ....


Տուֆտություն ա։

----------

Mephistopheles (23.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Baradi-ի խոսքերից  
> Որպեսզի իշխանությունները բորոր ընդդիմախոսների, չարախոսների, անհիմն կասկածամիտների և զանազան իրենց իսկ խոսքերով ասած <<ԳԱՂՋ ՄԹՆՈԼՈՐՏ>> ստեղծողների բերանը փակեին, ու մեր հարգարժան dvgray-ն ու Չամիչն էլ գոհ լինեին իրենց իրավասիության գիտակցումից , կարող էին ՇԱՏ ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ բաց ճակատով գոնե մի հասարակ քայլ կատարել՝ բացել նորից բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերի արկղերը և ներկայացնել իրական պատկերը:
> Կարող էին, բայց չարեցին:
> Մնացածը պոեզիայի ոլորտից է...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Բարադի ջան, հո տաքություն չունե՞ս: Փաստորեն դու նորից բացել ես ընտրատեղամասերի բոլոր արկղերը, եւ հատ հատ հաշվել բոլոր ձայննե՞րը


 Էխ Չամիչ, Չամիչ...
 Ինչ ասեմ, հիասքանչ է, բռավո...
Նախ սկզբից-



> Բարադի ջան, հո տաքություն չունե՞ս:


 Չամիչ ջան, չեմ ուզում էս գրածիդ համահունչ պատասխանեմ նույնատիպ արտահայտություններով , ասենք գրեմ, թէ << Չամիչ ջան, հո շարիկներդ պակաս չեն>>, կամ էլ թե << Չամիչ ջան, հո անջատված չես>> ու կամ մեկ այլ նմանատիպ վիրավորախառն արտահայտություն գործածեմ, չեմ ուզում գրել,  թէ << Չամիչ ջան, դու քեզ նման արտահայտություն թույլ տալով, նախ և առաջ քո մանրությունն էս ի ցույց դնում և ակամայից նմանվում ես էն նեղն ընկած հիմարներին, որոնք, զրկված լինելով բանավեճ վարելու տարրական կուլտուրայից, ըստ էության ասելիքի բացակայությունը անզորուրությունից կոմպենսացնում են վիրավորանքներով >>, չեմ ուզում քեզ նման բաներ գրել, որովհետև դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ դու այդպիսին չես իրականում, Չամիչ ջան :
 Հիմա ըստ էության...



> Փաստորեն դու նորից բացել ես ընտրատեղամասերի բոլոր արկղերը, եւ հատ հատ հաշվել բոլոր ձայննե՞րը:


Չամիչ ջան, փաստորեն դու նորից ցուցադրեցիր քո ցնցող լոգիկան :
Նորից ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ կարդա իմ գրածը և քո պատասխանը :
Ադեկվատությունը թողնում եմ մյուսների դատին... :Shok:

----------

John (23.03.2013), Աթեիստ (23.03.2013), Տրիբուն (23.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Պատրաստ եմ ու ոչ միայն եմ այլ արդեն ստորագրել եմ


ինչպե՞ս կարող ես այդքան վստահ լինել:
լիքը տարբերակներ կան: օրինակ
 Ռաֆոյի թաշա-խուստը ---  դաշնակների գլխավորությամբ  արել  եմ լիքը ընտրախախտումներ իօգուտ իրենց  թաքնված թաշնակցական ընկեր Ռաֆիկի: 
իմիջայլոց , դաշնակները հայտնի ընտրակեղծիքներ անողներ են: երբ ասենք իրանք Լիբանանում ընտրա-կարուսելներ էին անում, էտ ժամանակ Լևոն պապիկը նոր-նոր իրա պապու ձեռը բռնած թոխմախի այգում կարուսել էր նստում  :Wink: 

մի քիչ ռեալ նայել սովորեք աշխարհին: թե չէ սենց բոլորով,  ախմախի պես օդի մեջ կախված էլ կմնանք  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Չամիչ ջան, չեմ ուզում էս գրածիդ համահունչ պատասխանեմ նույնատիպ արտահայտություններով , ասենք գրեմ, թէ << Չամիչ ջան, հո շարիկներդ պակաս չեն>>, կամ էլ թե << Չամիչ ջան, հո անջատված չես>> ու կամ մեկ այլ նմանատիպ վիրավորախառն արտահայտություն գործածեմ, չեմ ուզում գրել,  թէ << Չամիչ ջան, դու քեզ նման արտահայտություն թույլ տալով, նախ և առաջ քո մանրությունն էս ի ցույց դնում և ակամայից նմանվում ես էն նեղն ընկած հիմարներին, որոնք, զրկված լինելով բանավեճ վարելու տարրական կուլտուրայից, ըստ էության ասելիքի բացակայությունը անզորուրությունից կոմպենսացնում են վիրավորանքներով >>, չեմ ուզում քեզ նման բաներ գրել, որովհետև դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ դու այդպիսին չես իրականում, Չամիչ ջան :


էխ Բառադի...Բառադի:
չէիր ուզում ասել, բայց ասցիր էլի...  :Sad:   :LOL: 




> Հիմա ըստ էության...
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, փաստորեն դու նորից ցուցադրեցիր քո *ցնցող լոգիկան* :
> Նորից ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ կարդա իմ գրածը և քո պատասխանը :
> Ադեկվատությունը թողնում եմ մյուսների դատին...


ըտենց էլ չսովորեցիք էլի ըստ էության խոսալ...  առանց դիմացինի անձին կպնելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Գեա

> ըտենց էլ չսովորեցիք էլի ըստ էության խոսալ...  առանց դիմացինի անձին կպնելու


Դիվ իսկ կարելի՞ է չսրես, մանավանդ, որ դիամցինի անձին կպնելու ու ըստ էության խոսելու խնդիր Չամիչն էլ ունի... Ի դեպ Տրիբունի գրառման տակ իմ դրած շնորհակալությունը պատահական ստացվեց , մատս կպավ ... իրականում իմ համար մի այլ կարգի մեկ ա Չամիչը ում հետ ոնց ա յոլա գնում...
ու քանի որ էստեղ հիմնականում սառը վերլուծությունների փոխարեն զգայական գրառումներ են, մտածեցի այս հոդվածը տեղադրեմ , եթե հավես ունեք կարդացեք, մանավանդ շեն, հզոր,ապահով, բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանում ապրողները, մեր Հայաստանում վիճակն էսպիսին ա , դրա համար էլ մարդիկ պայքարում են: Ձեր Հայաստանում խնդիրներ չկան , դուք էլ ռելաքս եղեք ու կյանքը վայելեք , ինչ եք իրար խառնվել...

http://zham.am/am/news/1454.html

----------

Tig (23.03.2013), Աթեիստ (23.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (23.03.2013), Տրիբուն (23.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ նախ փորձի ինքդ չկեղծել, հետո  կեղծիքների դեմ պայքարել: Դու համարում ես, որ էս ընտրություններում Սերժը ուներ կոնկուրե՞նտ


Սերժը որևէ արդար ընտրության ժամանակ շանս չունի: Որևէ: Եթե նույնիսկ իր մրցակիցը Րաֆֆին ա  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (23.03.2013), Tig (23.03.2013), Աթեիստ (23.03.2013), Տրիբուն (23.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Չուկ նախ փորձի ինքդ չկեղծել, հետո  կեղծիքների դեմ պայքարել: Դու համարում ես, որ էս ընտրություններում Սերժը ուներ կոնկուրե՞նտ


Չամիչ ջան, էս երկրում երկու հոգի կա, որ անկեղծ հավատում ա, որ Սերժը կարա արդար ընտրություններում հաղթի. մեկը դու ես, մյուսն էլ էս տատին։

----------

Chuk (23.03.2013), keyboard (23.03.2013), Moonwalker (23.03.2013), Աթեիստ (23.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.03.2013), Ձայնալար (23.03.2013), Սերխիո (24.03.2013), Վահե-91 (23.03.2013), Տրիբուն (23.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Էս հատուկ Տրիբուն ձյաի համար եմ դնում, որտև Տրիբուն ախպերս վերջերս զվարճանում ա էս շնորհավորանքների շղթայից.




> Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր շնորհավորական ուղերձ է հղել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահ, իրավագիտության դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր Գագիկ Հարությունյանին՝ ծննդյան 65-րդ տարեդարձի առթիվ:


Էս անգամ պարտյորներից մեկն ա մյուսին շնորհավորում, ընտրակեղծարարություն կազմակերպողը շնորհավորում ա էդ ընտրակեղծարարությունը իրա պեչատով լեգիտիմացնողին:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> ըտենց էլ չսովորեցիք էլի ըստ էության խոսալ...


Իմ նախորդ գրառումը, dvgray ջան, շատ կոնկրետ և ըստ էության հարցադրում էր պարունակում, որին քո և Չամիչի կողմից ներկայացվող որևիցե շատ կոնկրետ և ըստ էության  հակափաստարկ չտեսա:
Նորից հակիրճ ձևակերպում եմ հարցադրումը և ակնկալում ըստ էության արձագանք:
_________________________________
  Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը և նրա հետ միասին ժողովրդի մի շատ ստվար զանգված պնդում են, որ նախագահական ընտրությունների իրական պատկերն աղավաղված են ԿԸՀ-ի թվանկարչությամբ և պեչատված ՍԴ-ի կողմից, և որ խախտումներն այնքան շատ են, որ առնվազը պետք է  նախագահական ընտրությունների երկրորդ տուրով որոշվեր իրական հաղթողը :
Դրան ի պատասխան իշխանությունները ասում են, որ  նախագահը լեգետիմ է,ասում են, որ  Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը իրավացի չէ, շառ է անում, տենց բան չկա իրականում, ամեն ինչ իրականում եղել է արդար , ապացույց չունես:
 Հիմի Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ասում է պարզ մի բան, որ ապացույցը կա, բացենք նորից բոլոր արկղերը և այդժամ թող բոլորը տեսնեն ու համոզվեն, թե մեզանից ով է ճիշտ  :
 Իշխանությունները, փաստ է , որ հրաժարվում են գնալ այդ քայլին:
Հիմի հարցը հետևյալումն է- ու՞մ իրավասիությունն է  ապացուցում այս փաստը-  Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի, թե իշխանությունների ... :Sad:

----------


## Hda

> Ես էլ եմ դժգոհ որ շոշափելի փոփոխություններ Հայաստանում տեղի չեն ունենում, դժգոհ եմ, որ կենսամակարդակը չի բարձրանում: Բայց նաեւ կարողանում եմ սթափ անալիզ անել ու հասկանալ, որ էս ընտրություններում շատ ու շատ մարդիկ գնացել Սերժին են ձայն տվել քանի, որ ...


... փոփոխություն չեն ուզում

----------


## Artgeo

Ինքը մեր ֆորումում գրանցված ա

----------

Մարկիզ (23.03.2013), Տրիբուն (23.03.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինքը մեր ֆորումում գրանցված ա 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Ax-juUsYGFA


 :Bad: 
Սրան հանրահավաքներից հետո մի երկու անգամ տեսել եմ 1 համար ավտոբուսում, մեր մոտերքում ա ապրում: Առանց ուղեվարձը վճարելու էլ իջնում ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս հատուկ Տրիբուն ձյաի համար եմ դնում, որտև Տրիբուն ախպերս վերջերս զվարճանում ա էս շնորհավորանքների շղթայից.
> 
> Էս անգամ պարտյորներից մեկն ա մյուսին շնորհավորում, ընտրակեղծարարություն կազմակերպողը շնորհավորում ա էդ ընտրակեղծարարությունը իրա պեչատով լեգիտիմացնողին:


Մի հատ նախագահականի ապառատի կառուցվածքը պետք ա նայել: Շնորհավորանքների գլխավոր վարչություն պիտի լինի՝ մի 40 աշխատողով:

----------

Chuk (23.03.2013), Բիձա (24.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիվ իսկ կարելի՞ է չսրես, մանավանդ, որ դիամցինի անձին կպնելու ու ըստ էության խոսելու խնդիր Չամիչն էլ ունի... Ի դեպ Տրիբունի գրառման տակ իմ դրած շնորհակալությունը պատահական ստացվեց , մատս կպավ ... իրականում իմ համար մի այլ կարգի մեկ ա Չամիչը ում հետ ոնց ա յոլա գնում...
> ու քանի որ էստեղ հիմնականում սառը վերլուծությունների փոխարեն զգայական գրառումներ են, մտածեցի այս հոդվածը տեղադրեմ , եթե հավես ունեք կարդացեք, մանավանդ շեն, հզոր,ապահով, բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանում ապրողները, մեր Հայաստանում վիճակն էսպիսին ա , դրա համար էլ մարդիկ պայքարում են: Ձեր Հայաստանում խնդիրներ չկան , դուք էլ ռելաքս եղեք ու կյանքը վայելեք , ինչ եք իրար խառնվել...
> 
> http://zham.am/am/news/1454.html


Իմ շնորհակալությունը պատահական չէր - լավ հոդված էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.03.2013), Գեա (23.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հրապարակած փաստաթուղթն ամբողջությամբ
> 
> Ա) Նախագահական արտահերթ նոր ընտրությունների անցկացում
> 
> կամ
> 
> Բ) Իշխանության կիսում ժողովրդի հետ
> 
> Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ՝ այս տարվա ընթացքում: Մինչ այդ Ընտրական օրենսգրքում իրականացնել փոփոխություններ. վերացնել մեծամասնական ընտրակարգը՝ թողնելով բացառապես համամասնականը, թույլատրել ընտրած քաղաքացիների ցուցակների հրապարակումը, վերականգնել քաղաքական-կուսակցական սկզբունքը Կենտրոնական ընտրական եւ ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովների ձեւավորման համար, դրսում ապրողների քվեարկության ապահովում կամ էլ ընտրացուցակներից նրանց հանում.
> ...


http://lurer.com/?p=86995&l=am
Հետաքրքիր է,  որ էս թուղթը մեկնաբանող լիքը մարդ ինետում ղժղժում է, որ վսյո, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ախքացավ, ծախվավ: :Angry2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://lurer.com/?p=86995&l=am
> Հետաքրքիր է,  որ էս թուղթը մեկնաբանող լիքը մարդ ինետում ղժղժում է, որ վսյո, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ախքացավ, ծախվավ:


Րաֆֆին անբարոյականի մեկն ա… բ) կետն ի՞նչ ա նշանակում… *Իշխանության կիսում ժողովրդի հետ*… գողը քեզնինց գողացածի կեսն ա տալիս ու համատում ա նորմա՞լ…

----------


## Zodiac

> Րաֆֆին անբարոյականի մեկն ա… բ) կետն ի՞նչ ա նշանակում… *Իշխանության կիսում ժողովրդի հետ*… գողը քեզնինց գողացածի կեսն ա տալիս ու համատում ա նորմա՞լ…


Նայի ստե-



> «Սա կոալիցիայի առաջարկ չէ, սա արտահերթ ընտրությունների առաջարկ է»


http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_interview_170864.html

----------------
Մեֆ, իսկ դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում բարոյական ոճով փոխզիջումը անցնցում, անզոհ իշխանափոխության հասնելու համար- ասեր սաղ ձեր էղած- չեղածը հանձնեք ու յալլա- դեպի բա՞նտ :
Էդ մի անգամ եղել ա 2008-ին :
Հետո երկու- երեք տարուց ավել իրենք էին բանտերում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նայի ստե-
> 
> http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_interview_170864.html
> 
> ----------------
> Մեֆ, իսկ դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում բարոյական ոճով փոխզիջումը անցնցում, անզոհ իշխանափոխության հասնելու համար- ասեր սաղ ձեր էղած- չեղածը հանձնեք ու յալլա- դեպի բա՞նտ :
> Էդ մի անգամ եղել ա 2008-ին :
> Հետո երկու- երեք տարուց ավել իրենք էին բանտերում:


Փոխզիջումն անբարոյականություն չի… փոխզիջումը գոյության նախապայման ա իսկ քաղաքականության մեջ անփոխարինելի գործիք… ժողովրդի հետ իշխանությունը չես կիսում, չկա տենց բան իշխանությունը ժողովրդինն ա… 

Ապեր, Մարտիրոսյանը ֆիսկուլտի դասատու ա… 2011-ի Մարտին նույն օրակարգն էր, բայց իրանք դեմ էին… էսօր իրանք են նույն օրակարգն առաջարկում… այո արտահերթ ընտրությունները ճիշտ են, բայց դա իրենք չեն կարող *պարտադրել*… էդքան մտավոր, կադրային ու կազմակերպչական ռեսուրս իրանք չունեն, ոչ էլ մտածում են էդ ուղությամբ… 

սենց բաները մի հարվածով չի լինում… Մարտիրոսյան Արմեն is full of shit… իրանք էս պայքարը չեն կարող շարունակական դարձնել, իրանց զինանոցում ծոմից բացի ուրիշ բան չկա… իսկ դա հես ա վաղը մյուս օր կվերջանա…

ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ Սերժին սենց գերազանց չլեգիտիմացրեց ոնց որ սրանք… Րաֆֆու հայտարարությունները, էդ դրանց կազմակերպած ֆորումը, Զարուհու ելույթ/նամակ/շարադրություններն իրանից գոհ… մարդ մտքի մեջ ասում ա "լավա սրանք չեն լինելու"… էն դեբիլ օլիգարխները խորհրդարանում նստած ծիծաղում են… չեն վախենում… 

this isn't gonna work... this is a joke... and not very funny...

----------


## Zodiac

> Փոխզիջումն անբարոյականություն չի… փոխզիջումը գոյության նախապայման ա իսկ քաղաքականության մեջ անփոխարինելի գործիք… ժողովրդի հետ իշխանությունը չես կիսում, չկա տենց բան իշխանությունը ժողովրդինն ա… 
> 
> Ապեր, Մարտիրոսյանը ֆիսկուլտի դասատու ա… 2011-ի Մարտին նույն օրակարգն էր, բայց իրանք դեմ էին… էսօր իրանք են նույն օրակարգն առաջարկում… այո արտահերթ ընտրությունները ճիշտ են, բայց դա իրենք չեն կարող *պարտադրել*… էդքան մտավոր, կադրային ու կազմակերպչական ռեսուրս իրանք չունեն, ոչ էլ մտածում են էդ ուղությամբ… 
> 
> սենց բաները մի հարվածով չի լինում… Մարտիրոսյան Արմեն is full of shit… իրանք էս պայքարը չեն կարող շարունակական դարձնել, իրանց զինանոցում ծոմից բացի ուրիշ բան չկա… իսկ դա հես ա վաղը մյուս օր կվերջանա…
> 
> ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ Սերժին սենց գերազանց չլեգիտիմացրեց ոնց որ սրանք… Րաֆֆու հայտարարությունները, էդ դրանց կազմակերպած ֆորումը, Զարուհու ելույթ/նամակ/շարադրություններն իրանից գոհ… մարդ մտքի մեջ ասում ա "լավա սրանք չեն լինելու"… էն դեբիլ օլիգարխները խորհրդարանում նստած ծիծաղում են… չեն վախենում… 
> 
> this isn't gonna work... this is a joke... and not very funny...


Մեֆ, իրանք նենց են, ոնց որ կան:
Թույլ, անկազմակերպ, հիմարիկ, անփող :
Բայց բռնած ուղին շանս ունի լուրջ բան դառնա, մոտավորապես Լեհաստանի <<Սոլիդարնոստ>>-ի կամ Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի մոդելն են ընտրել ոնց որ:
Պրոբլեմը էնքան իրենք չեն, ինչքան համազգային դեգրադացիան- ասենք մարդկանց մի քոսոտ գյուղապետ արգելում է միտինգի գնալ, ու ենթարկվում են, էս ա խնդիրը, թե ոնց դա ջարդեն :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իրանք նենց են, ոնց որ կան:
> Թույլ, անկազմակերպ, հիմարիկ, անփող :
> Բայց բռնած ուղին շանս ունի լուրջ բան դառնա, մոտավորապես Լեհաստանի <<Սոլիդարնոստ>>-ի կամ Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի մոդելն են ընտրել ոնց որ:
> Պրոբլեմը էնքան իրենք չեն, ինչքան համազգային դեգրադացիան- ասենք մարդկանց մի քոսոտ գյուղապետ արգելում է միտինգի գնալ, ու ենթարկվում են, էս ա խնդիրը, թե ոնց դա ջարդեն :


Ապեր, Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն ու սոլիդարնոստ-ը լուրջ կառույցներ են… րաֆֆու արածը քուազի-կրոնական ակցիա , որն առնչություն չունի լուրջ քաղաքականության հետ… չես տեսնու՞մ սերժը նույնիսկ միջոցներ չի ձեռնարկում րաֆֆիի դեմ… ծիծաղում են վրեն… ու ասեմ, խնդալու ա…

----------


## Zodiac

Մի տեսակ տարօրինակ բան եմ նկատում:
Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը մինիմալ փոխզիջման պահանջը- Բ կետի մի մասը,- Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ՝ այս տարվա ընթացքում: Մինչ այդ Ընտրական օրենսգրքում իրականացնել փոփոխություններ.-արդեն մի անգամ հենց սկզբի հանդիպմանը Բաղրամյան 26-մ չորով  մերժվեց Սերժի կողմից ,հետն էլ ծաղրվեց ՀՀԿ ի կողմից, հիմի Րաֆֆին էդ նույն առաջարկը էլ ավելի է խստացրել, հետն էլ լիքը կարևոր պաշտոններ է ուզում, ու էլ չեն ծաղրում, առաջարկում են նստել- խոսել, երևի որոշել են ծամծմել, մինչև պառը թողեն, հետո ասեն ակտուալ չի էլ էդ Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները, առ քեզ մի-էրկու քոնձոտ պորտվել, կամ ...
Մի խոսքով հայտնի շախմատիստ Սերժը աչքիս որոշել է սկսել հիմի էլ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին ԲԱՆԱԿՑԱՑՆԵԼՈՎ- ԱԽՔԱՑՆԵԼ-ՀԱԿԱՑՆԵԼ ՕՊԵՐԱՑԻԱՆ :  :Cool:

----------

zanazan (26.03.2013), Ձայնալար (24.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Մի տեսակ տարօրինակ բան եմ նկատում:
> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը մինիմալ փոխզիջման պահանջը- Բ կետի մի մասը,- Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ՝ այս տարվա ընթացքում: Մինչ այդ Ընտրական օրենսգրքում իրականացնել փոփոխություններ.-արդեն մի անգամ հենց սկզբի հանդիպմանը Բաղրամյան 26-մ չորով  մերժվեց Սերժի կողմից ,հետն էլ ծաղրվեց ՀՀԿ ի կողմից, հիմի Րաֆֆին էդ նույն առաջարկը էլ ավելի է խստացրել, հետն էլ լիքը կարևոր պաշտոններ է ուզում, ու էլ չեն ծաղրում, առաջարկում են նստել- խոսել, երևի որոշել են ծամծմել, մինչև պառը թողեն, հետո ասեն ակտուալ չի էլ էդ Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները, առ քեզ մի-էրկու քոնձոտ պորտվել, կամ ...
> Մի խոսքով հայտնի շախմատիստ Սերժը աչքիս որոշել է սկսել հիմի էլ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին ԲԱՆԱԿՑԱՑՆԵԼՈՎ- ԱԽՔԱՑՆԵԼ-ՀԱԿԱՑՆԵԼ ՕՊԵՐԱՑԻԱՆ :


Կարծես ենթադրությունս հաստատվում է արդեն-



> Սերժ Սարգսյանը պատասխանել է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի նամակին
> Հարգելի՛ պարոն Հովհաննիսյան,
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ մեր հանդիպման ժամանակ արված իմ առաջարկությունը վերջապես ընդունելու և Ձեր մտքերը թղթին հանձնելու ու փոխանցելու համար: Որքան էլ ինձ հասցեագրված գրավոր նյութը հեռու է պետության և պետական իշխանության ձևավորման վերաբերյալ պատշաճ պատկերացումներից և ուղղակիորեն հակասում է գործող սահմանադրական կարգավորումներին, այն, այդուհանդերձ, կարող է օգնել արդյունավետ երկխոսություն սկսելու համար: Ինձ ուրախացնում է, որ Դուք ունեք նաև ուժեղ ընդդիմությանը հարիր լուրջ վերահսկողական գործառույթների ստանձնման պատրաստակամություն, և այդ հարցում մեր կարծիքները կարծես բավականաչափ մոտ են: Ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե մենք սկսենք միասին նպատակադրված աշխատել, հիմնվելով պատկերացումների ընդհանրությունների վրա, հաստատապես արդյունքի կհասնենք:
> 
> Իմ հորդորն է Ձեզ՝ դադարեցրեք խնդրում եմ հացադուլը, մեկ-երկու օր կազդուրվեք և մենք միասին, թուղթ ու գրիչով, հանգիստ, առանց շոուների սկսենք աշխատել, լուրջ աշխատել՝ անգամ հիմք ընդունելով հենց Ձեր կողմից առաջարկված, այս պահին թեկուզև շատ հում, շարադրանքը:
> 
> Հարգանքով՝
> ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ


http://lurer.com/?p=87397&l=am

....................
Քայլի հերթը Րաֆֆիինն է - կուլ կտա խայծը, թե չէ...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, էս երկրում երկու հոգի կա, որ անկեղծ հավատում ա, որ Սերժը կարա արդար ընտրություններում հաղթի. մեկը դու ես, մյուսն էլ էս տատին։


Խնդրեմ, հենց ինքներդ ապացուցում եք իմ խոսքերի ճշմարտացիությունը: Մի կեղծեք աջ ու ձախ, որ ձեր խոսքերը գոնե ինչ որ կշիռ ունենան: Ի դեպ, նայեք Արմենիայի եթերով "էվոլյուցիա" հաղորդման երեկվա թողարկումը, թողարկման հյուրը Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էր, լսեք էտ մարդու խոսքերը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սերժը որևէ արդար ընտրության ժամանակ շանս չունի: Որևէ: Եթե նույնիսկ իր մրցակիցը Րաֆֆին ա


Էտ դեպքում հարց` արդար ընտրությունների ժամանակ թեկնածուներից որ մեկը շանս ունի հաղթելու?

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ դեպքում հարց` արդար ընտրությունների ժամանակ թեկնածուներից որ մեկը շանս ունի հաղթելու?


Չամիչ ջան, կախված ա թեկնածուներից: Կոնկրետ էս անգամ ոչ միայն շանս ուներ, այլև հաղթել է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը: Ի դեպ իրեն չեմ ընտրել ու սոսկում եմ, որ իրան նախագահ եմ պատկերացնում: Բայց կապ չունի: Մեծամասնությունն իրեն է ընտրել  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2013), Ձայնալար (25.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, կախված ա թեկնածուներից: Կոնկրետ էս անգամ ոչ միայն շանս ուներ, այլև հաղթել է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը: Ի դեպ իրեն չեմ ընտրել ու սոսկում եմ, որ իրան նախագահ եմ պատկերացնում: Բայց կապ չունի: Մեծամասնությունն իրեն է ընտրել


Չուկ ջան, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հաղթել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հաղթել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը


Չամիչ ջան, գիտես, ես դեռ էնքան չեմ մեծացել, որ չհավատամ Ձմեռ Պապին, բայց արդեն էնքան մեծացել եմ, որ չհավատամ ԿԸՀ արդյունքներին, մանավանդ որ կողքս լիքը օբյեկտիվ փաստեր կան ու դրանք չնկատելն ուղղակի կուրության նշան կլիներ:

Ինչևէ: Քո իրավունքն ա հավատալ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հաղթանակին: Ի վերջո  մենք չենք ուզում քեզնից խլել քո մանկական հեքիաթային աշխարհը՝ «Հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանը»  :Wink: 

Ափսոս, որ ինչպես ցանկացած հեքիաթի երազից, մի օր դրանից էլ զարթնելու  :Sad:

----------

John (25.03.2013), Kuk (27.03.2013), Rammstein (26.03.2013), Tig (26.03.2013), Աթեիստ (25.03.2013), Ձայնալար (25.03.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չամիչի տրամաբանությամբ որ գրեմ, ոչ մեկ էլ չի հաղթել, որտև ոչ մեկ ընտրության չի գնացել: Մեր տան վիճակագրության հիման վրա 100% բան եմ ասում:

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էտ դեպքում հարց` արդար ընտրությունների ժամանակ թեկնածուներից որ մեկը շանս ունի հաղթելու?


Բռուս Լին

Հ.Գ. եթե Ռեմբոն ու չելավեկ պաուկը իրանց թեկնածությունները չդեն

----------

DavitH (25.03.2013), Kuk (27.03.2013), voter (28.03.2013), zanazan (26.03.2013), Ձայնալար (25.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բռուս Լին
> 
> Հ.Գ. եթե Ռեմբոն ու չելավեկ պաուկը իրանց թեկնածությունները չդեն


Չակ Նորիսը  :Cool:  Բայց ինքը իրա թեկնածությունը չի դնում, ինքը ուրիշի թեկնածություններին ա դընում

----------


## Hda

> Չուկ ջան, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ հաղթել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը


սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ մենակ դու չես ասում.......

----------


## Zodiac

ՍԵՐԺԸ- ՐԱՖՖԻՆ



> Սերժ Սարգսյանը պատասխանել է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի նամակին։
> 
> Հարգելի՛ պարոն Հովհաննիսյան,
> Շնորհակալ եմ մեր հանդիպման ժամանակ արված իմ առաջարկությունը վերջապես ընդունելու և Ձեր մտքերը թղթին հանձնելու ու փոխանցելու համար: Որքան էլ ինձ հասցեագրված գրավոր նյութը հեռու է պետության և պետական իշխանության ձևավորման վերաբերյալ պատշաճ պատկերացումներից և ուղղակիորեն հակասում է գործող սահմանադրական կարգավորումներին, այն, այդուհանդերձ, կարող է օգնել արդյունավետ երկխոսություն սկսելու համար: Ինձ ուրախացնում է, որ Դուք ունեք նաև ուժեղ ընդդիմությանը հարիր լուրջ վերահսկողական գործառույթների ստանձնման պատրաստակամություն, և այդ հարցում մեր կարծիքները կարծես բավականաչափ մոտ են: Ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե մենք սկսենք միասին նպատակադրված աշխատել, հիմնվելով պատկերացումների ընդհանրությունների վրա, հաստատապես արդյունքի կհասնենք:
> 
> Իմ հորդորն է Ձեզ՝ դադարեցրեք խնդրում եմ հացադուլը, մեկ-երկու օր կազդուրվեք և մենք միասին, թուղթ ու գրիչով, հանգիստ, առանց շոուների սկսենք աշխատել, լուրջ աշխատել՝ անգամ հիմք ընդունելով հենց Ձեր կողմից առաջարկված, այս պահին թեկուզև շատ հում, շարադրանքը:
> 
> Հարգանքով՝
> ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ


 ՐԱՖՖԻՆ- ՍԵՐԺԻՆ




> «Հարգելի՛ պարոն Սարգսյան
> 
> Երեկ ստացա Ձեր՝ մարտի 25-ի թվակիր նամակը: Դրական եմ գնահատում, որ Դուք վերջապես ուղղակի գրությամբ պատասխանեցիք իմ համալիր առաջարկին: Թեև նամակի ընդհանուր ձևակերպումներում նկատելի են որոշ վիճարկելի փաստարկներ ու կանխակալ համոզումներ, այդուհանդերձ առաջխաղացում կարելի է համարել հանգամանքը, որ Դուք պատրաստ եք բանակցությունների հիմք ընդունել իմ ներկայացրած փաստաթուղթը:
> 
> Վերահաստատում եմ իմ պատրաստակամությունը՝ հանդիպելու Ձեզ և սեղանին դրված համազգային հանգուցալուծումը քննարկելու ցանկացած ժամի և ցանկացած ձևաչափով՝ Ազատության հրապարակում:
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ իմ առողջությամբ մտահոգվելու համար: Անհանգստանալու հարկ չկա, ես միանգամայն առողջ եմ, կազդուրման կարիք չունեմ և կարող ենք առանց հետաձգելու իրականացնել մեր աշխատանքային հանդիպումը հանուն Սահմանադրական նոր Հայաստանի:
> 
> Եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառով Ազատության հրապարակը հարմար վայր չդիտեք հանդիպման առումով, ազատ զգացեք կրկին նամակով ներկայացնելու իմ ամբողջական փաստաթղթից բխող՝ Ձեր բովանդակային առաջարկությունները, որոնք Ձեր նախորդ արձագանքում բացակայում էին»:
> ...


--------------
 ԿԱՐԾԵՍ թե առայժմ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը մտադիր չէ զադնի տալ:
Զանազան ելույթներից, ասուլիսներից , կարծում եմ, ՀՍՏՍԿՈՐԵՆ ուրվագծվում է հետևյալ պատկերը Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի ստրատեգիայի և տակտիկայի վերաբերյալ:
ՍՏՐԱՏԵԳԻԱ -հնարավորինս արագ անարյուն կերպով հասնել նոր տիպի - իրական , ոչ թե թղթով նկարած ժողովրդավարությամբ ձևավորված իշխանության :
Հայտարարվել է նպատակ- պայքարով հասնել համակարգային փոփոխությունների:
Դրված է հարցի լուծման երկու տարբերակ-
1 կամ իշխանությանը հարկադրել հանգիստ անցնցում իրական քայլերով գնալ նման հանգուցալուծման , այն է թե ԱՐՏԱՀԵՐԹ ՀԱՄԱՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՈՎ ներկա իշխանություններն իրենք կդառնան ընդդիմություն /վրացական տարբերակով/, 
2 կամ էլ հայտարարել ՋՐԲԱԺԱՆ և նույնին հասնել այլ մեթոդներով, հղի ցնցումներով և անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներով:
________________

Եթե  Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը երկխոսությունից գոհ հեռանա միմիայն մի քանի պաշտոններ վերցնելով, առանց հասնելու ԱՐՏԱՀԵՐԹ ՀԱՄԱՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ, այդժամ նոր իսկապես կարելի է ասել, որ նա դավաճանեց իր խոսքերին և ախքացավ: :Bad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ուք վերջապես ուղղակի գրությամբ պատասխանեցիք իմ համալիր առաջարկին


 :Love:  ծաղիկներ, փափուկ խաղալիք, շաքարաքլոր, իրար հետ մի տեղ կոֆե խմելու ... 





> Հայրենիքի հավատամքով և ժողովրդի ձայնով Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան


 :LOL:  Բոմբա

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ապրիլի 9-ի հավաքը մանրից ջրում են .... 
Սերժն ասել ա, որ իրեք շոֆեռի ազատ տեղ ունի, չորս քարտուղարուհու, մի հատ պահակի, բուֆետչիկ, հավաքարար ....

----------

Kuk (27.03.2013), Mephistopheles (26.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> ՀԱԿ-ը Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի պայքարը հաղթական չի համարում
> ՀԱԿ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանը այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը անդրադառնալով «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Ռուբեն Հակոբյանի այն հայտարարությանը, թե ՀԱԿ-ում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր պայքարում են այս շարժման դեմ, ասաց. «Մենք ո՞նց կարող ենք ժողովրդական շարժման դեմ պայքարել, ուղղակի շարժման ընթացքի վերաբերյալ ունենք մեր մոտեցումը, որը չի համընկնում այն մարտավարությանը, որը վարում է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը: Մենք դա հաղթական չենք համարում: 
> 
> Որպես բաց, առողջ քաղաքական ուժ` մենք մեր տեսակետը ազնվորեն ներկայացնում ենք մամուլին. պետք է կարողանալ և քննադատությունները լսել, և ընդդիմախոսներին: Իսկ ի՞նչ է` Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ակնկալում էր, որ պետք է հիանան և միայն գովեստի խոսքե՞ր հնչեցնեն իր հասցեին»,- ասաց նա:
> 
> Լ. Սարգսյանը կարծում է, որ ժողովուրդն արտահայտում է մի բան, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը` մեկ այլ բան, և իրենք՝ որպես ժողովրդի կողմնակիցներ, չեն կարող համամիտ լինել Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի որոշ քայլերի հետ: 
> 
> «ՀԱԿ-ի արմատական, տիտղոսավոր ընդդիմության ընտրազանգվածը միշտ մնալու է իր առաջնորդի կողքին, և եթե ընտրությունների ընթացքում ձայները տվել են Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, և հանձնաժողովի իրենց անդամներն էլ աջակցել են Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, ապա միայն պետք է շնորհակալ լինել»,- նշեց ՍԴՀԿ ատենապետը:
> 
> Անդրադառնալով այն տեսակետներին, թե ՀԱԿ-ը խանդում է «Ժառանգությանը», Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանն ասաց, որ իրենց ընտրազանգվածը միշտ մնում է ՀԱԿ-ի ընտրազանգված և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համակիր. «Խանդի խնդիր չկա. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին ո՞ւմ կարող ենք մենք խանդել»:


http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_171418.html

------------------


Լավն ա ,էլի , հո զոռով չի, էս ընկեր Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանը : :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Zodiac

> Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան
> «Մենք ո՞նց կարող ենք ժողովրդական շարժման դեմ պայքարել, ուղղակի շարժման ընթացքի վերաբերյալ ունենք մեր մոտեցումը, որը չի համընկնում այն մարտավարությանը, որը վարում է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը: Մենք դա հաղթական չենք համարում: »


Սրա համար հաղթականը երևի էն ՀԱՆՃԱՐԵՂ մարտավարությանն էր, որը ԱՆՁԱՄԲ իրեն տվեց պատգամավորի աթոռ,  հետն էլ երևի  պլյուս Ծառուկյանի կողմից գցած լափելիքը...
ԵՎ ինչ գնով...

----------

Տրիբուն (27.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Սրա համար հաղթականը երևի էն ՀԱՆՃԱՐԵՂ մարտավարությանն էր, որը ԱՆՁԱՄԲ իրեն տվեց պատգամավորի աթոռ,  հետն էլ երևի  պլյուս Ծառուկյանի կողմից գցած լափելիքը...
> ԵՎ ինչ գնով...


քիչ մնաց, հեսա դաշնակ ախպար Ռաֆոյի հանճերողության պտուղներն էլ կտենաս ծոմից դուրս գալուց- զատիկի "տոնական սեղանին", :  
.... համբերություն  :Wink: 
հա, մեկ էլ - ՀՀՍ  :Smile:

----------

Zodiac (27.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> քիչ մնաց, հեսա դաշնակ ախպար Ռաֆոյի հանճերողության պտուղներն էլ կտենաս ծոմից դուրս գալուց- զատիկի "տոնական սեղանին", :  
> .... համբերություն 
> հա, մեկ էլ - ՀՀՍ


 Համաձայն եմ, ախպեր, ինչ հանճերողություն ակնկալել հայկական քաղաքական մտքից, քաղաքական դաշտից, որում դարեդար տրադիցիոն եղել են մենակ ցինիկ մորթապաշտներն ու կարճատես դեբիլները, թե Հայաստանում, թե սփյուռքում...

----------

Տրիբուն (27.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> .... համբերություն 
> հա, մեկ էլ - ՀՀՍ


Էդ ՀՀՍ-ն ինչ ա ? :Think:

----------


## Zodiac

> Ժող, բայց զգո՞ւմ եք, ինչքա՜ն ենք փոփոխության կարոտ...

----------

Tig (27.03.2013), Աթեիստ (27.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Խնդրեմ, հենց ինքներդ ապացուցում եք իմ խոսքերի ճշմարտացիությունը: Մի կեղծեք աջ ու ձախ, որ ձեր խոսքերը գոնե ինչ որ կշիռ ունենան: Ի դեպ, նայեք Արմենիայի եթերով "էվոլյուցիա" հաղորդման երեկվա թողարկումը, թողարկման հյուրը Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էր, լսեք էտ մարդու խոսքերը:


Լավ ա չասիր` Արտաշես Գեղամյանին լսեք կամ Արշակ Սադոյանին :LOL:

----------

Chuk (28.03.2013), keyboard (27.03.2013), Աթեիստ (27.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Խնդրեմ, հենց ինքներդ ապացուցում եք իմ խոսքերի ճշմարտացիությունը: Մի կեղծեք աջ ու ձախ, որ ձեր խոսքերը գոնե ինչ որ կշիռ ունենան: Ի դեպ, նայեք Արմենիայի եթերով "էվոլյուցիա" հաղորդման երեկվա թողարկումը, թողարկման հյուրը Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էր, լսեք էտ մարդու խոսքերը:


Բայց Էվոլուցիա չի` ռեվոլուցիա ա, պրիտոմ Ռ-Էվոլուցիա ա, համ էլ ես էդ հաղորդւոմը էլ չեմ նայում, որտև էն ժամանակ Սաթիկի հանվել-հագնվելը ցույց էին տալիս, հիմա էլ ցույց չեն տալիս, ես էլ չեմ նայում:
 :LOL:

----------


## voter

> Ես էլ եմ դժգոհ որ շոշափելի փոփոխություններ Հայաստանում տեղի չեն ունենում, դժգոհ եմ, որ կենսամակարդակը չի բարձրանում: Բայց նաեւ կարողանում եմ սթափ անալիզ անել ու հասկանալ, որ էս ընտրություններում շատ ու շատ մարդիկ գնացել Սերժին են ձայն տվել քանի, որ չեն տեսնում էնպիսի անհատականություն, հեղինակություն ում հետ կարող են լուրջ հույսեր կապել: 
> 
> Էս ընտրություններում, ցավոք սրտի, Սերժը չուներ լուրջ կոնկուրենտ: Եւվ դուք փորձելով հակառակը համոզել կեղծում եք: Ով ա, Րաֆֆին ա՞ Սերժին կոնկուրենտ: Ժողովուրդ հերիք ա անդադար կեղծիքներից խոսեք ու ինքներդ անվերջ կեղծեք:


Եթե կեղծում ենք,իրականությունը հետաքրքիր ա որն ա չլինի, որ 861 հազար մարդ Սերժ Սարգսյան ա ընտրել...

ՈՒ ով ա դա պնդում եվրոպա՞ն, օբամա՞ն, էլ սահմանադրական դատարա՞նը – անկապ թուղթ էք գրել,որին ինքներդ չեք հավատում, որ 861 հազար իրական հոգի ընտրել ա սերժ սարգսյան...

Բայց որ ասում ես կեղծում ենք, ապացուցի, որ կեղծում ենք, մի հատ կանչի էտ 861 հազարին, որ քեզ գոնէ ստեղ պադդերժկա անեն, բացատրեն, մեզ սախիղ, որ մենք կեղծում ենք, իրանք կան...

Սկի ամենասերժանտական ադնակլասնիկում արդեն էլ մարդ չես գտնի, որ սերժ սարգսյանին ազնվորեն ընտրած լինի...

Թող էտ 861 հազարն ՉՊԱԽԿՎԵՆ, մի հատ երթ անեն տենանք...

Կամ գոնէ հասարակ բացեն ընտրացուցակներն ու պարկերն հաշվեն ու ստորագրություններն ցույց տան սախս մատներս կծենք սկսվենք...

Ինչն ա խանգարում, որ չեք անում, արեք, կոխեք աչքներս...

----------


## voter

> Տուֆտություն ա։


Տեքստ իհարկե տուֆտությունա, բայց դա կոմպրոմիսյաին տարբերակն էր ավելին չստացվեց...

Բայց հիմնականը տեքստն չի այլ ինքին ստորագրահավաքի փաստն, որով փաստվում է, ինչքան մարդ իրականում աջակցում է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, անկախ նրանից նրանք Ազատության հրապարակում են, թե ոչ...

Սա անուղղակի քվեարկության հնարավորություն է ու այն օգտագործելով կարելի է այն ցույց տալ որպես ՓԱՍՏԱԹՈՒՂԹ...

----------


## voter

Ինչպես հասկանալ, որ Րաֆֆին պաշտոններ է ուզում...

ա.Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը արդեն ամսից ավելի ընդդիմություն չէ, նա իշխանություն է համաձայն ժողովրդի քվեի, որ նա ստացել է Փետրվար 18ին, որպիսով իրավասու է պահանջել ԲՈԼՈՐ ՊԱՇՏՈՆՆԵՐԸ... 

բ.Ընդդիմություն են մյուս բոլորն, ներառյալ Սերժ Սարգսյանն, Գագիկ Ծառուկյանն, Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն, որոնք դեռ չեն արտահայտվել ցանկանում են միանալ Րաֆֆիին ու հետ համատեղ ծրագրեր իրականացնել – ինչը կոչվում է կոալիցիա... 

Որպիսով Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի կողմից կոալիցիայի առաջարկ է արված բոլորին, մասնավորաբար Սերժ Սարգսյանին, որի ենթակայության տակ կան դեռ ուժեր ունակ ազդելու Հայաստանում իրավիճակի վրա...

Իսկ զուտ առճակատումից խուսափելու համար է, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը պահանջում է իրեն հանձնել միայն ուժային այն կառույցների ղեկավարումը, որոնք առաջնահերդորեն պիտի անցնեն իր նոր նախագահի ենթակայության տակ, իսկ մնացած ասպարեզներում ՀՀԿականները կարող են շարունակել իրականացնել իրենց գործունեությունն մինչև ԱԺ նոր ընտրություններ...

Պետք է կարողանալ ստիպել վայր դնել քեզ ուղղված ատրճանակն ու նոր կամաց կամաց կչեզոքացվի ու կանհետանա վտանգն ի դեմս սերժանտների...

Այսինքն համաձայնվելով Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի առաջարկին Սերժ Սարգսյանը միանում է նրա ծրագրին, այն է սահմանադրական հանրաքվե, նոր ԱԺ ընտրությունների անկացում, անցում խորհրդարանական պետության ու եթե կարողանա հետագայում անցնել ԱԺ կարող է նաև իշխանություն հետ վերադառնալ... Դա արդեն ժողովրդի որոշելու բանը կլինի...

Մերժելով Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի առաջարկն Սերժ Սարգսյանը կամ պիտի դառնա ընդդիմություն կամ կարող է սուտ երդմնակալություն կատարել ու դառնալ իշխանությունը բռնազավթած հանցագործ, բոլոր դրանից բխող հետևանքներով...

----------

Zodiac (28.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Սերժ Սարգսյանը ... կարող է .... դառնալ իշխանությունը բռնազավթած հանցագործ, բոլոր դրանից բխող հետևանքներով...


Քու տունը շինվի, նո՞ր պիտի դառնա: Մարդը հինգ տարի ա էտ գործին ա, արդեն համ ինքն ա սովորել, համ մենք:  :LOL:  Նենց որ, միակ բխող հետևանքը կլինի Սերժի ևս հինգ տարվա գահակալությունը: Ջհանդամ թե մի կես միլիոն մարդ էլ Հայաստանը չի լքի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու Մուրադը արդեն բարկանում ա...   :LOL: 

Նախագահականի արձագանքը Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի նամակին

----------

keyboard (31.03.2013), Kuk (28.03.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Տեքստ իհարկե տուֆտությունա, բայց դա կոմպրոմիսյաին տարբերակն էր ավելին չստացվեց...
> 
> Բայց հիմնականը տեքստն չի այլ ինքին ստորագրահավաքի փաստն, որով փաստվում է, ինչքան մարդ իրականում աջակցում է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին, անկախ նրանից նրանք Ազատության հրապարակում են, թե ոչ...
> 
> Սա անուղղակի քվեարկության հնարավորություն է ու այն օգտագործելով կարելի է այն ցույց տալ որպես ՓԱՍՏԱԹՈՒՂԹ...


Միտքն էլ ա տուֆտություն։ Դեմն առնելը մեկից մեկ ա։ Ես մտնում եմ, մի 100 հոգու տվյալ եմ լրացնում անկապ, հետո դա հրապարակվում ա, էդ մարդիկ կանգնում ասում են` ես չեմ լրացրել, ես կողմ չեմ դրան, ես չեմ մասնակցում դրան, ու աղմուկ ա բարձրանում, որ դա իրանք սարքել իրանք կեղծ լրացրել են, խայտառակություն ա դառնում, հակառակ էֆեկտ` դրանից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներով։ Մեզնից ավելի զարգացած շատ երկրներ կան, որոնք քաղաքական կամ քաղաքացիական խնդիրներ են ունենում, բայց դուրս են գալիս փողոց ու ֆիզիկապես են հարցը լուծում, այնինչ իրանց մոտ տեխնոլոգիաներն ավելի զարգացած են։ Հեծանիվ հնարել պետք չի մի խոսքով, բայց դե Րաֆֆու մոտ էդ ա լավ ստացվում ոնց որ. այսինքն` ոչ թե հնարելը, այլ հնարել փորձելը։ Հրաժարական բառը փոխել ա ինքնաբացարկ ա սարքել, հացադուլը ծոմ ա սարքել, 500 հոգանոց 20 րոպեանոց գյալաջին համապետական հանրահավաք ա սարքել, հանրահավաքը իր հերթին հաղթահավաք ա սարքել ու սենց շարունակ։ Իսկ էս էլեկտրոնային ստորագրություն կազմակերպելով հստակ ցույց ա տրվում, որ իրան ընդդիմություն հռչակած քաղաքական ուժն էն աստիճան իմպոտենտ ա, որ պաշտոնական տվյալներով իրան ձայն տված քաղաքացիների մեկ տոկոսին նույնիսկ չի կարում հանի փողոց, փոխարենը սենց անարդյունավետ ու զավեշտալի մեթոդներ ա կիրառում։

----------


## Kuk

> բ.Ընդդիմություն են մյուս բոլորն, ներառյալ Սերժ Սարգսյանն, Գագիկ Ծառուկյանն, Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն, որոնք դեռ չեն արտահայտվել ցանկանում են միանալ Րաֆֆիին ու հետ համատեղ ծրագրեր իրականացնել – ինչը կոչվում է կոալիցիա...


Փաստորեն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ով հայտարարել ա, որ Րաֆֆին ա ընտրվել նախագահ, ինքը Րաֆֆու ընդդիմությունն ա, իսկ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ասել, որ Րաֆֆին ա ընտրվել նախագահ, իրանք Րաֆֆու հետ կոալիցիա կազմողներն ե՞ն։ Շատ ծիծաղալու ա :LOL:

----------

Chuk (28.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ով հայտարարել ա, որ Րաֆֆին ա ընտրվել նախագահ, ինքը Րաֆֆու ընդդիմությունն ա, իսկ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ասել, որ Րաֆֆին ա ընտրվել նախագահ, իրանք Րաֆֆու հետ կոալիցիա կազմողներն ե՞ն։ Շատ ծիծաղալու ա


Բա… հայկազյան բառարանով դրան ասում են բոզի տղություն… էլ ուրիշ ո՞նց ա լինում… հիմա կտենաք գործարքն ու թուլափայը որն ա… որ ժողովրդի ու աստծո անունը պռոշներին ինչ բտ-ություն ասես կանեն…

----------


## Zodiac

> Բա… հայկազյան բառարանով դրան ասում են բոզի տղություն… էլ ուրիշ ո՞նց ա լինում… հիմա կտենաք գործարքն ու թուլափայը որն ա… որ ժողովրդի ու աստծո անունը պռոշներին ինչ բտ-ություն ասես կանեն…





> «ՀԺ». Սա պաշտոնի պայքար չէ
> «Ես մինչև այս հանգրվանի ավարտը դուրս չեմ գալու Ազատության հրապարակից»,- երեկ իր բացօթյա ասուլիսում հայտարարել է 
> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը և հավելել, որ նախագահական նստավայր կգնա միայն մի դեպքում և այդ մասին արդեն ասել է: «Հայկական ժամանակը» գրում է, որ դեռ երկու շաբաթ առաջ նա հայտարարել էր, որ հաջորդ անգամ Բաղրամյան 26 է գնալու որպես ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված ներկայացուցիչ: Հովհաննիսյանը երեկ հայտարարել է նաև, որ պաշտոն չի հայցում և որևէ կոալիցիայի մաս չի կազմելու: «Ես պաշտոն չեմ ստանձնելու որևէ այլ կառավարության մեջ ոչ կոալիցիոն, ոչ որպես անհատ և համալիր մեր առաջարկը արտացոլում է այդ հանձնառությունը և կամքը: Այն համալիր, անբաժանելի լուծում է և ոչ երբեք մասնակի: Բացառում եմ դա»,- ասել է Հովհաննիսյանը՝ մի քանի անգամ շեշտելով, որ ստեղծված փակուղուց դուրս գալու իր առաջարկած բոլոր կետերը մի ամբողջություն են, անբաժանելի են և եթե մի կետ հանվի, ապա համարժեքը պիտի վերադարձվի ժողովրդին: «Այդտեղ ոչ մի գործարք չկա: Գործարքներից խոսողները իրենք գործարքների
> դրված են»,- ասել է Հովհաննիսյանը:


http://lurer.com/?p=88168&l=am

----------


## Zodiac

ՐԱՖՖԻ- ՍԵՐԺ երկխոսության էությունը չըմբռնողներին ասեմ իմ կարծիքը-  էդ երկխոսությունը ՐԱՖՖՈՒ կողմից ոչ թե աթոռակռիվ է, այլ կապիտուլյացիայի պահանջ, որը այս պահին կմերժվի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՐԱՖՖԻ- ՍԵՐԺ երկխոսության էությունը չըմբռնողներին ասեմ իմ կարծիքը-  էդ երկխոսությունը ՐԱՖՖՈՒ կողմից ոչ թե աթոռակռիվ է, այլ կապիտուլյացիայի պահանջ, որը այս պահին կմերժվի...


Ապեր, դու երևում ա որոշել ես մեզ էսօր ուրախացնես… մարդն իրա սովյալ պերանով ա հատ հատ թվարկել ինչ պաշտոն ա ուզում… էլ ո՞նց ասի որ հասկանաս… կամ կարա՞ս մի հատ յայերեն բացատրես թե սերժն ինչի՞ պտի կապիտուլացվի էդ բոմժին որն երկու բառ իրար կողքի չի լարում դնի… թե չէ ի՞նչ կանի րաֆֆին ամսի իննին կերդվի՞…  գոնե դուք պատկերացնում ե՞ք էդ ոնց ա անելու… ո՞վ ա էդ ինքնասիրահարվածի երդմնակալությունը օրհնելու… հենց սկզբից ասեմ, իմ վրեա հույս չդնեք…

----------


## Zodiac

> Baradi-ի խոսքերից  
> ՐԱՖՖԻ- ՍԵՐԺ երկխոսության էությունը չըմբռնողներին ասեմ իմ կարծիքը- էդ երկխոսությունը ՐԱՖՖՈՒ կողմից ոչ թե աթոռակռիվ է, այլ կապիտուլյացիայի պահանջ, որը այս պահին կմերժվի...
> 			
> 		
> 
> ----------------
> Ապեր, դու երևում ա որոշել ես մեզ էսօր ուրախացնես… մարդն իրա սովյալ պերանով ա հատ հատ թվարկել ինչ պաշտոն ա ուզում… էլ ո՞նց ասի որ հասկանաս…


Մեֆ, կարդա լրիվ պահանջները ԱՄԲՈՂՋԱԿԱՆ, ու նախ ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ լսիր, թե Րաֆֆին և իր թիմը  ինչ ա ասում դրանց մասին, թեկուզ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի վերևի վիդոյում կա դրա մասին, ՈՒ ԴԱ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԸՆԴՈԻՆԵԼ ՈՐՊԵՍ ՀԻՄՔ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՈՒԶԱԾԻ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ , և ոչ թե ինչպես են դա ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ խեղաթյուրված, ամբողջից մի ոչ ամենակարևոր հատվածը  կտրած ու դա էլ անգամ աղավաղված ներկայացնում այլք տարբեր կողմերից:
Նորից ուշադիր կարդա- կարևորներն ընդգծել եմ



> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հրապարակած փաստաթուղթն ամբողջությամբ
> 
>  Ա) Նախագահական արտահերթ նոր ընտրությունների անցկացում
> 
> կամ
> 
> Բ) Իշխանության կիսում ժողովրդի հետ
> 
> Արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ՝ այս տարվա ընթացքում: Մինչ այդ Ընտրական օրենսգրքում իրականացնել փոփոխություններ. վերացնել մեծամասնական ընտրակարգը՝ թողնելով բացառապես համամասնականը, թույլատրել ընտրած քաղաքացիների ցուցակների հրապարակումը, վերականգնել քաղաքական-կուսակցական սկզբունքը Կենտրոնական ընտրական եւ ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովների ձեւավորման համար, դրսում ապրողների քվեարկության ապահովում կամ էլ ընտրացուցակներից նրանց հանում.
> ...


ԷՍ ԹՈՒՂԹՆ Ա մենակ Րաֆֆու կողմից դրվել որպես երկխոսության թեմա, ոչ թէ ով ինչ կասի...
Ու կարդալով էս թուղթը և  լսելով, թե Րաֆֆին և իր թիմը  ինչ են ասում դրա մասին, հասկացվում է, որ պահանջվում է ընտրել և ստորագրել երկուսից մեկը-
1  Նախագահական արտահերթ նոր ընտրությունների անցկացում- երևի օրենքով սա հնարավոր է միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի դեպքում...

Կամ էլ
2 Պայմաններ ստեղծելով-անցկացնել  արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ՝ այս տարվա ընթացքում:
Թվարկած պաշտոնները երկրորդական են ու առանց արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների անցկացման այս տարվա ընթացքում չեն ընդունվի, ըստ Րաֆֆու պնդումների :

Ու ոնց նայում էս, երկու տարբերակի դեպքում էլ ստացվում է, որ էս թղթի էությունը ոչ թե աթոռակռիվ է, այլ ուղղակի կապիտուլյացիա չասեմ,այլ  օրինական ճանապարհով- փափուկ իշխանափոխության պահանջ:





> կամ կարա՞ս մի հատ հայերեն բացատրես թե սերժն ինչի՞ պտի կապիտուլացվի էդ բոմժին որն երկու բառ իրար կողքի չի լարում դնի… թե չէ ի՞նչ կանի րաֆֆին ամսի իննին կերդվի՞…  գոնե դուք պատկերացնում ե՞ք էդ ոնց ա անելու… ո՞վ ա էդ ինքնասիրահարվածի երդմնակալությունը օրհնելու… հենց սկզբից ասեմ, իմ վրեա հույս չդնեք…


Էս պահին- դժվար...
Հետո...
Կախված ա ճնշումների չափից, որակից...
Նայի նմանատիպ պատմությունները աշխարհում...
 Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ կլինի հետո, ամեմ ինչ հնարավոր է... :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կարդա լրիվ պահանջները ԱՄԲՈՂՋԱԿԱՆ, ու նախ ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ լսիր, թե Րաֆֆին և իր թիմը  ինչ ա ասում դրանց մասին, թեկուզ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի վերևի վիդոյում կա դրա մասին, ՈՒ ԴԱ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԸՆԴՈԻՆԵԼ ՈՐՊԵՍ ՀԻՄՔ ԻՐԵՆՑ ՈՒԶԱԾԻ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՅԱԼ , և ոչ թե ինչպես են դա ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ խեղաթյուրված, ամբողջից մի ոչ ամենակարևոր հատվածը  կտրած ու դա էլ անգամ աղավաղված ներկայացնում այլք տարբեր կողմերից:
> Նորից ուշադիր կարդա- կարևորներն ընդգծել եմ
> 
> ԷՍ ԹՈՒՂԹՆ Ա մենակ Րաֆֆու կողմից դրվել որպես երկխոսության թեմա, ոչ թէ ով ինչ կասի...
> Ու կարդալով էս թուղթը և  լսելով, թե Րաֆֆին և իր թիմը  ինչ են ասում դրա մասին, հասկացվում է, որ պահանջվում է ընտրել և ստորագրել երկուսից մեկը-
> 1  Նախագահական արտահերթ նոր ընտրությունների անցկացում- երևի օրենքով սա հնարավոր է միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի դեպքում...
> 
> Կամ էլ
> 2 Պայմաններ ստեղծելով-անցկացնել  արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ՝ այս տարվա ընթացքում:
> ...


Ապեր, երբ որ պահանջը դնում ես պաշտոն ու հրաժարական, նշանակում ա պատրաստ ես պաշտոնի համար զիջել հրաժարականը… էս ա հիմքը… իրանք պատրաստ են փոխսիջման, ռուբեննհակոբյանն ա ասել… երկրորդ՝ զիջում ես քո մաքսիմումը (հրաժարականը) ոչ թե մինիմումը… բանակցել նշանակում ա փոխզիջել… էս պահին րաֆֆին զիջելու բան չունի բացի իրա պահանջներից… ինքը կրիտիկական մասսա չունի որ ստիպի սերժին… սերժը գնում ա երկխոսության զուտ իմիջի համար, նա պարտադրվախ չի, պարտավոր չի, ստիպող չկա… նրան ամբողջ աշխարհը ճանաչում ա որպես նախագահ…

----------


## Zodiac

> Ապեր, երբ որ պահանջը դնում ես պաշտոն ու հրաժարական, նշանակում ա պատրաստ ես պաշտոնի համար զիջել հրաժարականը… էս ա հիմքը… իրանք պատրաստ են փոխսիջման, ռուբեննհակոբյանն ա ասել… երկրորդ՝ զիջում ես քո մաքսիմումը (հրաժարականը) ոչ թե մինիմումը… բանակցել նշանակում ա փոխզիջել… էս պահին րաֆֆին զիջելու բան չունի բացի իրա պահանջներից… ինքը կրիտիկական մասսա չունի որ ստիպի սերժին… սերժը գնում ա երկխոսության զուտ իմիջի համար, նա պարտադրվախ չի, պարտավոր չի, ստիպող չկա… նրան ամբողջ աշխարհը ճանաչում ա որպես նախագահ…


Րաֆֆին ասել է, որ մակսիմումը -1-Նախագահական արտահերթ նոր ընտրությունների անցկացումն է, մինիմումը- ոչ թե պաշտոնների պահանջն է, ալյ- 2 -Պայմաններ ստեղծելով-անցկացնել արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ՝ այս տարվա ընթացքում:
Փոխզիջման համար էլ գրել են լիքը պաշտոններ, որոնց  մի մասից կարող են հրաժարվել - որպես փոխզիջում:
Էս ա իրենց ասածը, ու ասել էն, որ սրանից դեն զիջելու բան չունեն...
Ինչքանով է իրատեսական...
Էս պահին- զերո տոկոս...
Հետո- կերևա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, երբ որ պահանջը դնում ես պաշտոն ու հրաժարական, նշանակում ա պատրաստ ես պաշտոնի համար զիջել հրաժարականը… էս ա հիմքը… իրանք պատրաստ են փոխսիջման, ռուբեննհակոբյանն ա ասել… երկրորդ՝ զիջում ես քո մաքսիմումը (հրաժարականը) ոչ թե մինիմումը… բանակցել նշանակում ա փոխզիջել… էս պահին րաֆֆին զիջելու բան չունի բացի իրա պահանջներից… ինքը կրիտիկական մասսա չունի որ ստիպի սերժին… սերժը գնում ա երկխոսության զուտ իմիջի համար, նա պարտադրվախ չի, պարտավոր չի, ստիպող չկա… նրան ամբողջ աշխարհը ճանաչում ա որպես նախագահ…


Դու էլ բան ես գտել կպնելու: Էն որ երկու տարի առաջ 15 կետից իջանք հասանք մեկ ու կես կետի, դրա անունը քաղաքականություն ու շախմատ էր: Արի սրա անունն էլ դնենք քաղաքականություն ու, քո խաթեր համա, շաշկի  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու էլ բան ես գտել կպնելու: Էն որ երկու տարի առաջ 15 կետից իջանք հասանք մեկ ու կես կետի, դրա անունը քաղաքականություն ու շախմատ էր: Արի սրա անունն էլ դնենք քաղաքականություն ու, քո խաթեր համա, շաշկի


ապեր, էտի նույնը չի… ընդեղ պաշտոն ուզելու պահանջ դնող չի եղել… լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա եղել…

գիտե՞ս ինչն ա վատը, էն որ դուք ամեն ինչը նույն ձևի եք տեսնում… տարբերությունները մարդկանց, պրոցեսների ու իրավիճակների միջև տարբերություն չեք տեսնում… ու էտ էլ բերում ա նրան որ եղածից չենք սովորում, դասեր չենք քաղում, կամ էլ սխալ դասեր ենք քաղում… 

էսի շատ կարևոր ու կրիտիկական մոմենտ ա ու մեզ գցում ա շրջապտույտի մեջ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> գիտե՞ս ինչն ա վատը .... որ եղածից չենք սովորում, դասեր չենք քաղում, կամ էլ սխալ դասեր ենք քաղում… 
> 
> էսի շատ կարևոր ու կրիտիկական մոմենտ ա ու մեզ գցում ա շրջապտույտի մեջ…


Ապեր .... աաաաաապեր ... ցավդ տանեմ  :LOL: 

Էս ինչ ճիշտ բան ես գրել:

Հ.Գ. Մնացած ռեգուլյար տոֆւտայաբանությունը հանել եմ, հուսով եմ դեմ չես, իմ թանկագին խաթեր համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր .... աաաաաապեր ... ցավդ տանեմ 
> 
> Էս ինչ ճիշտ բան ես գրել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մնացած ռեգուլյար տոֆւտայաբանությունը հանել եմ, հուսով եմ դեմ չես, իմ թանկագին խաթեր համար:


դե հիմա… էս ա… տենց ա… չեք տենում… Լևոն, սերոժ, քոչ… դրանք ձեր համար նույն մարդիկ են… րաֆֆի, Լևոն, արթուրիկ… մեր նկարչության դասին էլ կային երեխեք որ նատյուրմորտը միշտ նույն գույներով էին նկարում ու իրանց որ հարցնես, քեզ կասեն "է հա էդ գույնի ա, բա ի՞նչ ա"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե հիմա… էս ա… տենց ա… չեք տենում… Լևոն, սերոժ, քոչ… դրանք ձեր համար նույն մարդիկ են… րաֆֆի, Լևոն, արթուրիկ… մեր նկարչության դասին էլ կային երեխեք որ նատյուրմորտը միշտ նույն գույներով էին նկարում ու իրանց որ հարցնես, քեզ կասեն "է հա էդ գույնի ա, բա ի՞նչ ա"


Արի գուաշը չխառնենք ԲՏ-ության հետ: Սիրուն չի, Մեֆ ջան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի գուաշը չխառնենք ԲՏ-ության հետ: Սիրուն չի, Մեֆ ջան:


հարցը գուաշը չի, հարցը աչքն ա… բայց որ ուզում ես կարանք ուրիշ ոլորտ վերցնենք, ասենք քաղաքականությունը… կարա՞ս ասես քոչը ինչով ա նման լևոնին, կամ լևոնը սերոժին…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հարցը գուաշը չի, հարցը աչքն ա… բայց որ ուզում ես կարանք ուրիշ ոլորտ վերցնենք, ասենք քաղաքականությունը… կարա՞ս ասես քոչը ինչով ա նման լևոնին, կամ լևոնը սերոժին…


Սպասի մտածեմ ........մմմմմմմմ .....................  երկուսով էլ չես կարա թրաշվես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սպասի մտածեմ ........մմմմմմմմ .....................  երկուսով էլ չես կարա թրաշվես:


չէ, մեկով կարաս թրաշվես, բայց կոկորդդ կկտրես… կմեռնես… էն մեկն էլ դիակիդ վրա կերդվի… 

ուրիշ բան ասա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չէ, մեկով կարաս թրաշվես, բայց կոկորդդ կկտրես… կմեռնես… էն մեկն էլ դիակիդ վրա կերդվի… 
> 
> ուրիշ բան ասա…


աաա.. Քոչն ու Սերժը ղարաբաղցի են, Լևոնը ախպար .... կպա՞վ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աաա.. Քոչն ու Սերժը ղարաբաղցի են, Լևոնը ախպար .... կպա՞վ


նմանություն, տարբերություն չէ… օքեյ, լավ, քեզ մի աչոկ, 3-ն էլ Հայաստանցի չեն… հետո…

----------


## dvgray

> Լևոնը իմ երկրի առաջին նախագահն ա ու էն նախագահն ա, որի օրոք իմ երկիրը պատերազմ ա հաղթել - ինձ էտքանը հերրիք ա:


Քոչն էլ եղել ա երկրորդ Նախագահը, Սերժն էլ երրորդը,... իսկ ինչ մնում ա պատերազմը հաղթելուն, կարող ա՞ էտ պատերազմի ժամանակ Քոչը ու Սերժը Մոնտե-Կառլոյում քարկտիկ էին խաղում...  
...
արդար չէք, ախպար, հեչ արդար չէք...

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական. ոչ նորմատիվ բառապաշարի օգտագործման պատճառով որոշ գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------

keyboard (30.03.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Խեղճ հայ ժողովուրդ...
 Մարդ նայում ու շշմում է, թե ինչ եսասեր են էդ ընդդիմություն, այլընտրանք, ընդդիմությունիկներ, ավելի թույն ընդդիմություն, եսշատգիտեմինչ, ու նմանատիպ <<քաղաքական >>ինքնահռչակած գործիչները, որ տարբեր ախմախ պատճառաբանություններով հերիք չի չեն համախմբվում, հլա մի բան էլ իրար կոկորդ են կրծում...
Սկի վրացիների կեսի - կեսի չափ էլ չկան:
Մթոմ կան ինչ որ գաղափարական, եսշատգիտեմինչ զիբիլ տարբերություններ, ասում են էն մարդիք, որ մի քանի դեմք են փոխել մեր աչքի առաջ, որ  իրենց ԱՅՍ ՊԱՀԻ կուսակցական թղթերից ու ծրագրերից անգամ երկու կապակցված միտք չեն ասում, քանի որ երևի թե էդ էլ կարգին չգիտեն...
----------------------

Մենակ գզվրտոցից ԼԱԱՎ սպեց են: :Bad: 

-------------
Գաղափարների մասին- վերջերս Տիգրան ՈՒրիխանյանը մի տեղ ինչ որ քիչ գողանալու մասին ինչ որ մի բան էր ասում, լավ չջոգի:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խեղճ հայ ժողովուրդ...
>  Մարդ նայում ու շշմում է, թե ինչ եսասեր են էդ ընդդիմություն, այլընտրանք, ընդդիմությունիկներ, ավելի թույն ընդդիմություն, եսշատգիտեմինչ, ու նմանատիպ <<քաղաքական >>ինքնահռչակած գործիչները, որ տարբեր ախմախ պատճառաբանություններով հերիք չի չեն համախմբվում, հլա մի բան էլ իրար կոկորդ են կրծում...
> Սկի վրացիների կեսի - կեսի չափ էլ չկան:
> Մթոմ կան ինչ որ գաղափարական, եսշատգիտեմինչ զիբիլ տարբերություններ, ասում են էն մարդիք, որ մի քանի դեմք են փոխել մեր աչքի առաջ, որ  իրենց ԱՅՍ ՊԱՀԻ կուսակցական թղթերից ու ծրագրերից անգամ երկու կապակցված միտք չեն ասում, քանի որ երևի թե էդ էլ կարգին չգիտեն...
> ----------------------
> 
> Մենակ գզվրտոցից ԼԱԱՎ սպեց են:
> 
> -------------
> Գաղափարների մասին- վերջերս Տիգրան ՈՒրիխանյանը մի տեղ ինչ որ քիչ գողանալու մասին ինչ որ մի բան էր ասում, լավ չջոգի:


Ապեր, րաֆֆին հնարավորություն ուներ միավորելու ընդդիմությունը որտև ուներ կրիտիկական մասսա իրա շուրջ հավաքված… ու որոշ ուժեր էլ միացան սկզբից, բայց ինքը մսխեց էդ ռեսուրսը ու հիմա ամեն ինչ գնում ա ամենայն հավանականությամբ պաշտոնների բաժանման… 

Եթե ուզում ես, մի քիչ էլ սպասի… բայց շունչդ մի պահի…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Բարե՜վ... շուտվանից էս յաները բարև չեն տվել, էրեկ մինչև հասա ԲաVERJ-ն էր մնացել, թամզարայ էին բռնել հավեսով:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, րաֆֆին հնարավորություն ուներ միավորելու ընդդիմությունը որտև ուներ կրիտիկական մասսա իրա շուրջ հավաքված… ու որոշ ուժեր էլ միացան սկզբից, բայց ինքը մսխեց էդ ռեսուրսը ու հիմա ամեն ինչ գնում ա ամենայն հավանականությամբ պաշտոնների բաժանման… 
> 
> Եթե ուզում ես, մի քիչ էլ սպասի… բայց շունչդ մի պահի…


ընդդիմությունը երբեք չի միավորվել ու չի միավորվի, հայտնի պատճառներով - հեսա կարգելափակվեմ  :Smile: 

Իսկ պաշտոներին բանը չի հասնի, էտքան օպտիմիստ մի եղի  :Smile:

----------


## Zodiac

> Ապեր, րաֆֆին հնարավորություն ուներ միավորելու ընդդիմությունը որտև ուներ կրիտիկական մասսա իրա շուրջ հավաքված… ու որոշ ուժեր էլ միացան սկզբից, բայց ինքը մսխեց էդ ռեսուրսը ...


Մեֆ ապեր, էդ ՍԿԶԲԻ պահին , ճշտով խոսենք, Րաֆֆին չպտի միավորվեր, այլ իրենք պիտի  Րաֆֆին միավորվեին, մանավանդ որ ոմանք բացահայտ հայտարարում էին, որ այո, Րաֆֆին հաղթել է... Րաֆֆիին միանալով նրանք պարզապես կկատարեին ժողովրդի հանդեպ իրենց պարտքը, որի ծառան են իբր թե խոսքով...
Բայց նրանք ինչ էին ասում- հա, Րաֆֆի ջան, ճիշտ ա, դու հաղթել էս, բայց արի էդ հեչ անենք, գնանք Օսկանյանին քաղաքապետ դարձնենք:
 Բայց էդ էլ հլա հեչ, չմիացան- ջհանդամ, բայց չէ, ոնց կլնի գոնե լռեն, ու սկսվավ- նրանց դենշիկները հիմնական հակառակորդի ջաղացին են եռանդով ջուր լցնում, գիշեր-ցերեկ աջ ու ձախ խոշորացույցի տակ  դրած ծաղրում են Րաֆֆու ցանկացած խոսք  , ցանկացած քայլ, գիշեր-ցերեկ խայթում են, անհիմն անվանում ծախված, ու հենց դրանով էլ էլ ավելի են վնասում Րաֆֆու առանց էն էլ ռեսուրսների ու փորձի բացակայությունից դժվար ծավալվող շարժմանը:
ՈՒ չես հասկանում էդ անկապներին- արա ասա, տո չեք տենում, որ մինչև դուք իրար միս եք ուտում, հինգ տարին մեկ Սերժ Ազատիչը  հերթով ամեն մեկիդ հատ-հատ մտցնում ա կզարան ու ...
ՈՒ ոչ մի հետևություն...
Ինչպես ասում են- դա հին, ավանդական, տնական, հայկական ...

----------

Տրիբուն (31.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն ու Սերժ Սարգսյանն այս պահին սուրճ են խմում «Մեղեդի» սրճարանում

Քիչ առաջ 168.am-ի թղթակիցը ականատես է եղել՝ ինչպես են ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու այսօր հացադուլից դուրս եկած «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը սուրճ խմում դաշնակցականներին պատկանող «Մեղեդի» սրճարանում:

Սերժ Սարգսյանը և Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն անթաքույց զրույցի են բռնվել բազմաթիվ մարդկանց ներկայությամբ և մեծ սիրով պատասխանել են մեր թղթակցի հարցերին: Նրանք միաբերան հայտարարել են, որ համաձայնության են եկել և շուտով հանդես կգան համատեղ հայտարարությամբ:

Շնորհավորում ենք մեր ընթերցողներին ապրիլի 1-ի կապակցությամբ, մաղթում ենք ուրախ տրամադրություն և խոստանում, որ սա միակ կատակն է լինելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Րաֆֆին նաև ընտրակեղծարար է .... Չամիչը ճիշտ էր ասում էլի .. 

Սերժ Սարգսյանի օգտին քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկները՝ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի քվեաթերթիկների պարկում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ապեր, էդ ՍԿԶԲԻ պահին , ճշտով խոսենք, Րաֆֆին չպտի միավորվեր, այլ իրենք պիտի  Րաֆֆին միավորվեին, մանավանդ որ ոմանք բացահայտ հայտարարում էին, որ այո, Րաֆֆին հաղթել է... Րաֆֆիին միանալով նրանք պարզապես կկատարեին ժողովրդի հանդեպ իրենց պարտքը, որի ծառան են իբր թե խոսքով...
> Բայց նրանք ինչ էին ասում- հա, Րաֆֆի ջան, ճիշտ ա, դու հաղթել էս, բայց արի էդ հեչ անենք, գնանք Օսկանյանին քաղաքապետ դարձնենք:
>  Բայց էդ էլ հլա հեչ, չմիացան- ջհանդամ, բայց չէ, ոնց կլնի գոնե լռեն, ու սկսվավ- նրանց դենշիկները հիմնական հակառակորդի ջաղացին են եռանդով ջուր լցնում, գիշեր-ցերեկ աջ ու ձախ խոշորացույցի տակ  դրած ծաղրում են Րաֆֆու ցանկացած խոսք  , ցանկացած քայլ, գիշեր-ցերեկ խայթում են, անհիմն անվանում ծախված, ու հենց դրանով էլ էլ ավելի են վնասում Րաֆֆու առանց էն էլ ռեսուրսների ու փորձի բացակայությունից դժվար ծավալվող շարժմանը:
> ՈՒ չես հասկանում էդ անկապներին- արա ասա, տո չեք տենում, որ մինչև դուք իրար միս եք ուտում, հինգ տարին մեկ Սերժ Ազատիչը  հերթով ամեն մեկիդ հատ-հատ մտցնում ա կզարան ու ...
> ՈՒ ոչ մի հետևություն...
> Ինչպես ասում են- դա հին, ավանդական, տնական, հայկական ...


Րաֆֆին որպես պրոսպեկտիվ ընտրյալ նախագահ, պիտի միավորեր ամբողջ ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մինչև ընտրությունները… դրանից հետո լինելով արդեն ընտրյալ նախագահ առավել ևս, որոհհետև միավորումը դա նախագահի հատկություն ա… եթե մարդիկ ընդունում են իրա ընտրված լինելը ապա ինքը հացադուլ/ծոմի փոխարեն պտի ակտիվ բանակցեր ու միավորեր… եթե չի կարում, ուրեմն նախագահական աթոռն իրա համար չի… շատերը միացան Րաֆֆիին, բայց տենց էլ չիմացան ինչ անել, որովհետև ինքը ծրագրով հետաքրքրված չի… ինքը իրա կրոնա/բարոյական կերպարն ա ուզում կերտի Քրիստոսի օրինակով… էլ չասեմ որ բոլոր չափանիշներով ինքը անբարոյական դուրս եկավ, և՛ քաղաքական և՛ կրոնական և՛ մարդկային և՛ հոգևոր (ոչ կրոնական հոգևոր)… նա նույնիսկ իր քայլերով փչացրեց իր քաղաքպետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու հնարավորությունը

----------


## Դավիթ

Րաֆֆիի ամենա մեծ սխալն էր հացադուլի գնալը: Թույլի կարգավիճակից չի կարելի խոսել, երբ ինքը դե ֆակտո ձայների մեծամասնությունը տարել էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Րաֆֆիի ամենա մեծ սխալն էր հացադուլի գնալը: Թույլի կարգավիճակից չի կարելի խոսել, երբ ինքը դե ֆակտո ձայների մեծամասնությունը տարել էր:


Րաֆֆին ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ա արել: Ու հիմա էլ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա անում: 

Մեզանից էս պահին հասնում ա ամսի 9-ին գնալը: Հետո էլ կերևա:

----------

Zodiac (03.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Րաֆֆին ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ա արել: Ու հիմա էլ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա անում: 
> 
> Մեզանից էս պահին հասնում ա ամսի 9-ին գնալը: Հետո էլ կերևա:


Րաֆֆիին ինագուրացնելուց հետո ինչ պտի անե՞ս… 

…ես էլ եմ գալիս…

----------


## Zodiac

> Րաֆֆին ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ա արել: Ու հիմա էլ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա անում: 
> 
> Մեզանից էս պահին հասնում ա ամսի 9-ին գնալը: Հետո էլ կերևա:


     .......   ԹԵԿՈՒԶ ոտքով!!!!!


,

----------

Տրիբուն (03.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Րաֆֆիին ինագուրացնելուց հետո ինչ պտի անե՞ս…


 :Jpit: )




> Հետո էլ կերևա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> )


հիմա չի երևում, չէ՞…

----------


## Zodiac

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի միակ սխալն այն է, որ իր քայլերը պլանավորելիս , ի տարբերություն ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ, սխալ էր գնահատել հայաստանցիների, հայ ազգի ներկայիս բարոյահոգեբանական իրական պատկերը, համատարած հուսահատության, տասնամյակներով կուտակված պարտվողի հոգեբանական բարդույդներով անհուսության, ակամա անտարբերության, ընկճվածությության, մարտի մեկից ծնված վախի մթնոլորտի ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՉԱՓԵՐԸ:
Հիմա կարծես արդեն տեղն է սկսել բերել, դատելով շրջաններում ելույթներից, և եթե իր հետագա քայլերում նա հաշվի առնի այս ամենը, ուղղի իր վերոհիշյալ սխալը, շատ բան կփոխվի...
Տեսնենք...

----------

Տրիբուն (04.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի միակ սխալն այն է, որ իր քայլերը պլանավորելիս , ի տարբերություն ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ, սխալ էր գնահատել հայաստանցիների, հայ ազգի ներկայիս բարոյահոգեբանական իրական պատկերը, համատարած հուսահատության, տասնամյակներով կուտակված պարտվողի հոգեբանական բարդույդներով անհուսության, ակամա անտարբերության, ընկճվածությության, մարտի մեկից ծնված վախի մթնոլորտի ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՉԱՓԵՐԸ:
> Հիմա կարծես արդեն տեղն է սկսել բերել, դատելով շրջաններում ելույթներից, և եթե իր հետագա քայլերում նա հաշվի առնի այս ամենը, ուղղի իր վերոհիշյալ սխալը, շատ բան կփոխվի...
> Տեսնենք...



http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/1/12386...argsyanin.html

Ես իրանից գլուխ չեմ հանում: :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան 




> Մեղավորը ես եմ, սուրբը դուք եղե՛ք, Սե՛րժ Սարգսյան, բայց եթե երդվեցիք, ինձ հետ գնալու եք դժոխք


Դժոխքի հաշվով չգիտեմ, բայց սրանից արդեն հոգեբուժարանի հոտ ա գալիս, էս մարդը մանրից ցնդվում ա: 

http://topnews.mediamall.am/?id=23424

----------


## Artgeo

Էսա էլի մի 4-5 էջ վերևի պռովոկացիայի քննարկումն ա գնալու…

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էսա էլի մի 4-5 էջ վերևի պռովոկացիայի քննարկումն ա գնալու…


Artgeo եթե խոսքերդ հետ չվերցնես ինձ հետ դժոխք ես գնալու, նորմալ ա՞՞՞ :Wacko:  Մի հատ հլը պատկերացրա դու ես էտ խոսքերը ասում:
Աուուու հայեր, ու դուք պնդում եք, որ նման ոչ ադեկվատ մարդը կարա 37 տոկոսից ավել ձայն հավաքե՞լ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էսա էլի մի 4-5 էջ վերևի պռովոկացիայի քննարկումն ա գնալու…


Դիմացիր մեջբերված գայթակղությանը, ով Ակումբահայ հասարակություն... օ՜հ...

 :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Artgeo եթե խոսքերդ հետ չվերցնես ինձ հետ դժոխք ես գնալու, նորմալ ա՞՞՞ Մի հատ հլը պատկերացրա դու ես էտ խոսքերը ասում:
> Աուուու հայեր, ու դուք պնդում եք, որ նման ոչ ադեկվատ մարդը կարա 37 տոկոսից ավել ձայն հավաքե՞լ:


37-ն էդ ի՞նչ սահման ա, իսկ 38,5 կարո՞ղ էր, իսկ 42, իսկ 58: Ո՞րտեղ ա սահմանը որից էն կողմ "չէր կարող հավաքել", հենց 37-ը՞: Էդ 37 տոկոսը հիմա՞ր էին որ նման ոչ ադեկվատ մարդու են ձայն տվել, վստա՞հ ես որ հենց 37 տոկոսն են հիմար, ոչ թե 41-ը: 
Խոսում ես էլի Չամիչ ջան:

----------


## Չամիչ

> 37-ն էդ ի՞նչ սահման ա, իսկ 38,5 կարո՞ղ էր, իսկ 42, իսկ 58: Ո՞րտեղ ա սահմանը որից էն կողմ "չէր կարող հավաքել", հենց 37-ը՞: Էդ 37 տոկոսը հիմա՞ր էին որ նման ոչ ադեկվատ մարդու են ձայն տվել, վստա՞հ ես որ հենց 37 տոկոսն են հիմար, ոչ թե 41-ը: 
> Խոսում ես էլի Չամիչ ջան:


Արէա ջան, Րաֆֆուն ձայն չեմ տվել, որովհետեւ էտ մարդուն չեմ ճանաչել, իսկ հիմա կամաց կամաց ճանաչում եմ, որպես ոչ ադեկվատ, ագրեսիվ, ու նրա վերջին խոսքերը ոչ ադեկվատության վառ ապացույց են: Ժողովուրդ, մի պահ պատկերացրեք, որ դուք եք էտ խոսքերը ասում, նորմալ ա՞՞

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արէա ջան, Րաֆֆուն ձայն չեմ տվել, որովհետեւ էտ մարդուն չեմ ճանաչել, իսկ հիմա կամաց կամաց ճանաչում եմ, որպես ոչ ադեկվատ, ագրեսիվ, ու նրա վերջին խոսքերը ոչ ադեկվատության վառ ապացույց են: Ժողովուրդ, մի պահ պատկերացրեք, որ դուք եք էտ խոսքերը ասում, նորմալ ա՞՞


Իրականում գիտե՞ս ինչն ա ոչ մորմալ:
Որ ստեղ բոլորն էլ Րաֆֆիի գործողությունների հանդեպ առանձնապես ոչ մի վստահություն չեն ունեցել, բոլորն էլ կասկածանքի որոշակի չափաբաժնով են մոտեցել էս ամենին: Բացի նրանից իհարկե, որ ինքը Սերժից շատ ա ձեն հավաքել:
Բայց ոչ ոք էլ մինչև վերջ չի հավատացել, որ Րաֆֆին բան ա փոխելու: 

Բայց հենց դու գալիս ու սկսում ես դուրս տալ, բոլորի մոտ Րաֆֆիին պաշտպանելու անդիմադրելի մղում ա առաջանում  :LOL:  Ամեն գնով  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.04.2013), Դավիթ (04.04.2013), Տրիբուն (04.04.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իրականում գիտե՞ս ինչն ա ոչ մորմալ:
> Որ ստեղ բոլորն էլ Րաֆֆիի գործողությունների հանդեպ առանձնապես ոչ մի վստահություն չեն ունեցել, բոլորն էլ կասկածանքի որոշակի չափաբաժնով են մոտեցել էս ամենին: Բացի նրանից իհարկե, որ ինքը Սերժից շատ ա ձեն հավաքել:
> Բայց ոչ ոք էլ մինչև վերջ չի հավատացել, որ Րաֆֆին բան ա փոխելու: 
> 
> Բայց հենց դու գալիս ու սկսում ես դուրս տալ, բոլորի մոտ Րաֆֆիին պաշտպանելու անդիմադրելի մղում ա առաջանում  Ամեն գնով


Դա բնական ա, արդեն ես էլ խեղճ Րաֆֆուն ուզեցի ինձանից պաշտպանեմ: :LOL: 

Բայց իրականում սարսափելի ա, որ տեսնում ես թե ինչ մարդիկ են գնում ու դառնում մեզ առաջնորդ: Էտ խոսում ա նրա մասին, որ մեր հասարակությունը առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, ինչպիսին ժողովուրդն ա էնպիսին էլ ժողովրդի ղեկավարներն են:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց իրականում սարսափելի ա, որ տեսնում ես թե ինչ մարդիկ են գնում ու դառնում մեզ առաջնորդ: Էտ խոսում ա նրա մասին, որ մեր հասարակությունը առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, ինչպիսին ժողովուրդն ա էնպիսին էլ ժողովրդի ղեկավարներն են:


Ու սա ասում ա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ընտրողը...

----------

Աթեիստ (04.04.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ու սա ասում ա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ընտրողը...


Ժողովուրդ, ամբողջ օրը կեղծիքներից եք խոսում, հերիք ա հա ինքներդ ստեք, 1 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 անգամ արդեն ասել եմ: Չամիչը Սերժին *չի* ընտրել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժողովուրդ, ամբողջ օրը կեղծիքներից եք խոսում, հերիք ա հա ինքներդ ստեք, 1 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 անգամ արդեն ասել եմ: Չամիչը Սերժին *չի* ընտրել:


Դաժե Չամիչը Սերժին չի ընտրել...

----------

Kuk (06.04.2013), Mephistopheles (05.04.2013), Moonwalker (04.04.2013), Rammstein (06.04.2013), Աթեիստ (04.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.04.2013), Դավիթ (04.04.2013), Տրիբուն (04.04.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը շատ ադեկտվատ մարդ է, ու շատ խելացի: Դա հասկանալու համար բավական է ընդհամենը տեսնել նրա քայլերը ամբողջականության մեջ, ու հասկանալ, թե ինչպես կարողացավ նա, ունենալով փոքրաթիվ կուսակցություն, սուղ ռեսուրսներ, կապված չլինելով ոչ մի խոշոր ալիգարխի ու կլանի, լինելով այլ , հայերին խորթ մենտալիտետի կրող,  հասկանալ, թե ինչպես կարողացավ նա մարշ-բրոսոկով մի քանի ամսում հասնել նման ցնցող արդյունքների հեղինակության իմաստով, կարողացավ բորտին թողնել շատ շատ յանիմ թե ադեկտվատ մարդկանց, ասենք Հրանտ Բագրատյան, Լևոն և այլն:
Անխելք, ոչ ադեկվատ մարդը նման բան չէր կարող անել, ու դա չընկալողը երևի մի քիչ ինքը լավ չի ջոգում ինչն ինչոց է:
Դէ, իսկ թվացյալ ոչ ադեկտվատ խոսքերի և քայլերի իրական իմաստը , ասելիքը իրականում Րաֆֆի-հայերեն թարգմանությամբ մարդիք ընկալում են կամաց- կամաց... :Smile:  :Think:  :Tongue:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Ապրիլի 9-ին, ժամը 11:00 - ին... ասենք, նույն հաջողությամբ կարար լիներ առավոտվա 6:00 կամ գիշերվա 1:00... չնայած չէ, էդ ժամին ցանկացողները կգնային, իսկ սենց գործից դուրս չես գա...

----------

keyboard (05.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը շատ ադեկտվատ մարդ է, ու շատ խելացի:* Դա հասկանալու համար բավական է ընդհամենը տեսնել նրա քայլերը ամբողջականության մեջ, ու հասկանալ, թե ինչպես կարողացավ նա, ունենալով փոքրաթիվ կուսակցություն, սուղ ռեսուրսներ, կապված չլինելով ոչ մի խոշոր ալիգարխի ու կլանի, լինելով այլ , հայերին խորթ մենտալիտետի կրող,  հասկանալ, թե ինչպես կարողացավ նա մարշ-բրոսոկով մի քանի ամսում հասնել նման ցնցող արդյունքների հեղինակության իմաստով, կարողացավ բորտին թողնել շատ շատ յանիմ թե ադեկտվատ մարդկանց, ասենք Հրանտ Բագրատյան, Լևոն և այլն:
> Անխելք, ոչ ադեկվատ մարդը նման բան չէր կարող անել, ու դա չընկալողը երևի մի քիչ ինքը լավ չի ջոգում ինչն ինչոց է:
> Դէ, իսկ թվացյալ ոչ ադեկտվատ խոսքերի և քայլերի իրական իմաստը , ասելիքը իրականում Րաֆֆի-հայերեն թարգմանությամբ մարդիք ընկալում են կամաց- կամաց...


լրիվ կարելի ա համաձայնվել, բայց Ապրիլի 9-ից հետո…

----------


## Artgeo

Սրանք լրիվ օղբաթ են...



> <<Ազգային ինքնորոշում միավորում>> կուսակցության առաջնորդ, քաղաքական  գործիչ Պարույր Հայրիկյանի  դեմ սպանություն  կատարելու  դեպքով...


http://www.sns.am/index.php/am/news/227-06032013

----------


## Zodiac

Փոքրիկ պերեկուր-  երաժշտական գործի տեսքով: Դժվար է ասել, թե սա ինչքանով կապ ունի Հայաստանում նախագահական ընրություններ 2013-ի հետ, բայց հաստատ քաղաքականության հետ առնչվում է...

----------

Tig (05.04.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Ապրիլի 9-ին, ժամը 11:00 - ին... ասենք, նույն հաջողությամբ կարար լիներ առավոտվա 6:00 կամ գիշերվա 1:00... չնայած չէ, էդ ժամին ցանկացողները կգնային, իսկ սենց գործից դուրս չես գա...


Էդ օրը շուտ ոնց որ չեն պրծնելու, կարան գործից հետո էլ գնան, իրիկունը երթ էլ կլինի...



> «Ժառանգության»՝ ապրիլի 9-ին կայանալիք երթը մասամբ սահմանափակվել է
> 2013-04-05 11:02:34
> 
> 
> «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության վարչության փոխնախագահ Ա. Մարտիրոսյանը ս/թ. ապրիլի 1-ին Երևանի քաղաքապետին է ներկայացրել թիվ Ժ-157/13 գրությունը՝ ս/թ. ապրիլի 9-ին ժ. 17.00-ից մինչև 21.00-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում Երևան քաղաքի Ազատության հրապարակում նախորոք իրազեկված հանրային հավաքի ընթացքում Ազատության հրապարակ-Հյուսիսային պողոտա-Աբովյան փողոց-Հանրապետության հրապարակ-Վ.Սարգսյան փողոց-Գ. Լուսավորիչ փողոց-Հ.Պարոնյան փողոց-Պռոշյան փողոց-Մ.Բաղրամյան պողոտա-Ամիրյան փողոց-Հանրապետության հրապարակ երթուղով երթ անցկացնելու մասին:
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ նույն օրը Բաղրամյան 26 հասցեում գտնվող Հանրապետության Նախագահի նստավայրում Հանրապետության Նախագահի պաշտոնը ստանձնելու արարողության կապակցությամբ նախատեսված են բազմաթիվ արարողակարգային միջոցառումներ և հանդիպումներ արտասահմանյան պատվիրակությունների ղեկավարների հետ, հետևաբար, իրազեկման մեջ նշված երթուղով երթի անցկացումը կարող է էական դժվարություններ ստեղծել ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ ուղղակիորեն նախատեսված՝ Հանրապետության Նախագահի պաշտոնը ստանձնելու արարողության կապակցությամբ մի շարք այլ արարողակարգային միջոցառումների իրականացմանը:
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ Սահմանադրությամբ ուղղակիորեն նախատեսված կարևոր պետական միջոցառումը՝ Հանրապետության Նախագահի պաշտոնը ստանձնելու արարողությունն անհրաժեշտաբար զուգորդվում է բազմաթիվ այլ արարողակարգային միջոցառումներով, որոնք ուղղակիորեն բխում են հանրային շահերից և որոնք պայմանավորում են Պռոշյան փողոցով և Բաղրամյան պողոտայով անխափան երթևեկության ապահովման անհրաժեշտությունը Երևանի քաղաքապետի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչը 04.04.2013թ. որոշեց մասամբ սահմանափակել հիշյալ երթուղով և նշված ժամանակամիջոցում երթ անցկացնելու հնարավորությունը՝ բացառելով մասնավորապես Պռոշյան փողոցով և Բաղրամյան պողոտայով երթի անցկացումը՝ դրա փոխարեն առաջարկելով երթն անցկացնել Ազատության հրապարակ-Հյուսիսային պողոտա–Աբովյան փողոց-Հանրապետության հրապարակ-Վ. Սարգսյան փողոց-Ստ. Շահումյանի անվան հրապարակ-Վ. Սարգսյան փողոց-Հանրապետության հրապարակ-Նալբանդյան փողոց-Թումանյան փողոց–Ազատության հրապարակ երթուղով:
> ...


http://lurer.com/?p=90264&l=am

----------


## Zodiac

> լրիվ կարելի ա համաձայնվել, բայց Ապրիլի 9-ից հետո…


 Ապրիլի 9-ից հետո Սերժ Ազատիչի ջեբում կլինի Նախագահի թուղթ, իսկ Րաֆֆի Ռիչարդովիչի ջեբում՝ Օպոզիցիայի Պապայի թուղթ: :Hands Up:

----------

Ձայնալար (05.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վայ նրանց ովքեր ապրիլի 9-ին սուտ են երդվելու. Րաֆֆի Հովաննիսյան
> 
> Ապրիլի 9 –ին Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը կոչ է անում անցկացնել համազգային դասադուլ և գործադուլ: «Ես հավատաքննիչ չեմ, բայց ով ժողովրդի հետ է, այստեղ է լինելու՝ ապրիլի 9 –ին, ժամը 12 –ին»,- հայտարարեց Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> Նա ավելացրեց, որ ուրիշ ճար չկա, ժողովուրդը պիտի հաղթի, քշի «իր ստոր գործիքներով գործող, հակահայ իշխանությանը»։ «էս կեղտոտ իշխանությանը պիտի քշենք»,-ասաց Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> Իր ելույթը նա սկսեց՝ «գալիս ենք» խոսքերով: «Գալիս ենք հազարներով, հարյուր հազարներով, միլիոններով: Ամեն մի միջանցքում, հայաստանյան եղանակի տակ, այդ հազարների մեջ մենք մեկ ենք, հայրենիքի նման և ընդդիմանում ենք ստին, կեղծիքին, անարդարության, փետրվար 18–ի սրիկայության համար, որ փորձեցին իջեցնել մեր գլխին, և վա՛յ նրանց ովքեր ապրիլի 9-ին սուտ են երդվելու»,- հայտարարեց Րաֆֆի Հովաննիսյանը՝ ավելացնելով՝ «չենք ներելու»:
> 
> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը ասաց, որ «պահանջում ենք ճշմարտություն, պահանջում ենք արդարություն», ապա ավելացրեց. «գալիս ենք մոտիկից ու հեռուներից, հայրենի հողից ու Արցախից, Ռուսաստանից, ԱՄՆ-ից, ոտքով, մեքենայով, հանրակառքով, հարավից ու հյուսիսից, հաղթական Գյումրիից, Վանաձորից , Իջևանից, Նոյեմբերյանից, Կապանից, Նոր Հաճընից…»։
> ...


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/04/05/azatutyun-live/

----------


## voter

> Քու տունը շինվի, նո՞ր պիտի դառնա: Մարդը հինգ տարի ա էտ գործին ա, արդեն համ ինքն ա սովորել, համ մենք:  Նենց որ, միակ բխող հետևանքը կլինի Սերժի ևս հինգ տարվա գահակալությունը: Ջհանդամ թե մի կես միլիոն մարդ էլ Հայաստանը չի լքի:


Հիմա իրավիճակն ուրիշ է, ոչ մեկ նախկինում բացի ասելուց ոչինչ չէր անում, ասում էին Իշխանությունը զավթել է բայց փոխարենը ինչ, ոչինչ խաղ ու պար, սկի պլոճիկ չունեցավ, ոչ մեկ ձայներին տեր կանգնի...

Հիմա Րաֆֆին Ապրիլի 9ին տեր է կանգնելու ձայներին, մնում է ձայներն տեր կանգնեն իրենց ընտրյալին ու անեն այն ինչ նա է ասում...

----------

Zodiac (05.04.2013)

----------


## voter

> Միտքն էլ ա տուֆտություն։ Դեմն առնելը մեկից մեկ ա։ Ես մտնում եմ, մի 100 հոգու տվյալ եմ լրացնում անկապ, հետո դա հրապարակվում ա, էդ մարդիկ կանգնում ասում են` ես չեմ լրացրել, ես կողմ չեմ դրան, ես չեմ մասնակցում դրան, ու աղմուկ ա բարձրանում, որ դա իրանք սարքել իրանք կեղծ լրացրել են, խայտառակություն ա դառնում, հակառակ էֆեկտ` դրանից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներով։ Մեզնից ավելի զարգացած շատ երկրներ կան, որոնք քաղաքական կամ քաղաքացիական խնդիրներ են ունենում, բայց դուրս են գալիս փողոց ու ֆիզիկապես են հարցը լուծում, այնինչ իրանց մոտ տեխնոլոգիաներն ավելի զարգացած են։ Հեծանիվ հնարել պետք չի մի խոսքով, բայց դե Րաֆֆու մոտ էդ ա լավ ստացվում ոնց որ. այսինքն` ոչ թե հնարելը, այլ հնարել փորձելը։ Հրաժարական բառը փոխել ա ինքնաբացարկ ա սարքել, հացադուլը ծոմ ա սարքել, 500 հոգանոց 20 րոպեանոց գյալաջին համապետական հանրահավաք ա սարքել, հանրահավաքը իր հերթին հաղթահավաք ա սարքել ու սենց շարունակ։ Իսկ էս էլեկտրոնային ստորագրություն կազմակերպելով հստակ ցույց ա տրվում, որ իրան ընդդիմություն հռչակած քաղաքական ուժն էն աստիճան իմպոտենտ ա, որ պաշտոնական տվյալներով իրան ձայն տված քաղաքացիների մեկ տոկոսին նույնիսկ չի կարում հանի փողոց, փոխարենը սենց անարդյունավետ ու զավեշտալի մեթոդներ ա կիրառում։


Եթե 100 հոգով կարող են վարկաբեկել, ուրեմն արժեք չի ունենա, բայց իրական ձայներ լինելու դեպքում վարկաբեկելն անընհար կլինի...

Իսկ իմպոտենտություն ու ուտոպիզմ է կարծել թե կարելի է փողոց դուրս գալ ու գոռալով ինչ որ հարց լուծել...

Փողոցում են անբաններն, գործ անոցներն գործ են անում ուրիշ բան, որ դեռ չի երևում արվածը...

----------

Zodiac (05.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Րաֆֆին ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ա արել: Ու հիմա էլ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա անում: 
> 
> Մեզանից էս պահին հասնում ա ամսի 9-ին գնալը: Հետո էլ կերևա:


Բռատ, գնում եք, որ ի՞նչ անեք։

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե 100 հոգով կարող են վարկաբեկել, ուրեմն արժեք չի ունենա, բայց իրական ձայներ լինելու դեպքում վարկաբեկելն անընհար կլինի...
> 
> Իսկ իմպոտենտություն ու ուտոպիզմ է կարծել թե կարելի է փողոց դուրս գալ ու գոռալով ինչ որ հարց լուծել...
> 
> Փողոցում են անբաններն, գործ անոցներն գործ են անում ուրիշ բան, որ դեռ չի երևում արվածը...


Դե տանը նստած քլիկ անելով հեղափոխություն արեք։ Ասում են` Սերժը քլիկներից շատ ա վախենում  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (06.04.2013), Մարկիզ (06.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե տանը նստած քլիկ անելով հեղափոխություն արեք։ Ասում են` Սերժը քլիկներից շատ ա վախենում


Սերժը շատ վախում ա մեկ էլ ստատուսներից, սրա-նրա ստատուսների տակ գրած ձանձրալի ու շաղակրատ մեկնաբանություններից, մեկ էլ էդ ախմախ մեկնբանություններին ու ստատուսներին տված լայքերից: 

Հա, ու ահավոր վախում ա էն բարևականների ձեռներին կապած լենտըչկաներից ու վերնահագուստի աջ կրծքային մասում կպցրած առանժըվի բանԾիկներից… 

Շատ ա վախում ախր, շատ…

----------

Kuk (07.04.2013), Mephistopheles (06.04.2013), Zodiac (06.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բռատ, գնում եք, որ ի՞նչ անեք։


Գնում ենք, որ շատ ըլնենք: Հըլը որ էսքանը:

----------

Artgeo (06.04.2013), Tig (06.04.2013), Zodiac (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Բիձա (07.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.04.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

ՀՀՇ-ի տոնայնությամբ,  խոսքի առոգանությամբ ու հավայի լոզունգներով միտինգն արդեն մտել ա գենեֆոնդ: Դրանից մի մազ կողք խոսացողն արդեն քըխ ա: 
Բա մարդիկ գնան միտինգ ու առանց պայքար- պայքար մինչև վերջ ու առանց մանվել- մանվել գոռալու, որ ինչ անեն՞:

----------

Tig (07.04.2013), Zodiac (07.04.2013), Տրիբուն (07.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀՀՇ-ի տոնայնությամբ,  խոսքի առոգանությամբ ու հավայի լոզունգներով միտինգն արդեն մտել ա գենեֆոնդ: Դրանից մի մազ կողք խոսացողն արդեն քըխ ա: 
> Բա մարդիկ գնան միտինգ ու առանց պայքար- պայքար մինչև վերջ ու առանց մանվել- մանվել գոռալու, որ ինչ անեն՞:


Բիձ., ՀՀՇ-ն, ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա չկան… Րաֆֆին կարա ինչ ուզի անի… ոռը թրաշի, դոշերը փրաշի… ոտերը թրաշի… էս ա՞ կուլտուրան՝ նորը… էս ես ուզում գենոֆոնդ մտցնեն… մտցրեք ապեր, հետո էլ ծոմ պահենք… ոտից գլուխ փրաշվենք baby oil-ը քսենք ջաններիս ու ծոմ պահենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գնում ենք, որ շատ ըլնենք: Հըլը որ էսքանը:


հըլե որ Րաֆֆին ամեն ինչ անում ա որ մարդ չգա… ասենք երդվավ… ասենք շատ եղաք… Րաֆֆին ա՞ լինելու ձեր պրեզիդենտը…

----------

Աթեիստ (07.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բիձ., ՀՀՇ-ն, ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա չկան… Րաֆֆին կարա ինչ ուզի անի… ոռը թրաշի, դոշերը փրաշի… ոտերը թրաշի… էս ա՞ կուլտուրան՝ նորը… էս ես ուզում գենոֆոնդ մտցնեն… մտցրեք ապեր, հետո էլ ծոմ պահենք… ոտից գլուխ փրաշվենք baby oil-ը քսենք ջաններիս ու ծոմ պահենք…


Ասեմ քեզ տարբերակ ա: Կարանք դաժե ոռներս էլ մի բան մտցնենք, որ հաճույքն ուժեղանա - թեման էլ արդեն ակումբում բացված կա: 

Պռոստը հիմա Րաֆֆիին հայհոյելը փաստացի հավասար ա նրան, որ ամսի 9-ին գնաս Սերժի ինագուրացիային, կամ էլ շարունակես վայելել ԱԺ-ի մի քանի աթոռը: Էս պահին էտ անտեր հրապարակում Րաֆֆին ա, ու մենակ ինքնա, որ Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններից առաջ Երևանը թողած էլի ընգել ա շրջանները ու մարդկանց դուխ ա տալիս: Իմ համար էտ շատ կարևոր երևույթ ա: Պլյուս սրան, լիքը մարդը էտ օրը փողոցում էս բոսյակների աչքը պիտի վախացնի: Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:

----------

Zodiac (07.04.2013), Բիձա (07.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասեմ քեզ տարբերակ ա: Կարանք դաժե ոռներս էլ մի բան մտցնենք, որ հաճույքն ուժեղանա - թեման էլ արդեն ակումբում բացված կա: 
> 
> *Պռոստը հիմա Րաֆֆիին հայհոյելը փաստացի հավասար ա նրան, որ ամսի 9-ին գնաս Սերժի ինագուրացիային*, կամ էլ շարունակես վայելել ԱԺ-ի մի քանի աթոռը: Էս պահին էտ անտեր հրապարակում Րաֆֆին ա, ու մենակ ինքնա, որ Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններից առաջ Երևանը թողած էլի ընգել ա շրջանները ու մարդկանց դուխ ա տալիս: Իմ համար էտ շատ կարևոր երևույթ ա: Պլյուս սրան, լիքը մարդը էտ օրը փողոցում էս բոսյակների աչքը պիտի վախացնի: Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:


իսկ 2008-ին որ Րաֆֆին գնաց Սերժի ինագուրացիային, դա ինչի՞ ա հավասար ապեր… երբ որ կանգնում ասում ա 88-ից հետո առաջին անգամ ա ընդվզում ժողովուրդը, որ ասում ա 91-ից հետո ժողովրդի աննախադեպ հաղթանակը… սրանք ինչի՞ են հավասար… երբ բոլոր ընտրվածների անունը տալիս ա բացի մեկից… էդ ինչի՞ ա հավասար… 

շրջաններն ընգած ոչ մի *** էլ չի տալիս… լսել ե՞ս ինչեր ա խոսում… կնիկը հարցրել էր "ինչի՞ ես պաշտոն ուզում" ասեց "շադախոս դիգին"… անկախ ամեն ինչից դու ոչ մի պոտենցիալ ընտրողի նման բան չես ասում… 

Սերժը կրիմինալ ա՝ սա դեբիլ… ընտրությունն էլ մերը…

----------

Chuk (08.04.2013), Kuk (07.04.2013), Աթեիստ (07.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> ՀՀՇ-ի տոնայնությամբ,  խոսքի առոգանությամբ ու հավայի լոզունգներով միտինգն արդեն մտել ա գենեֆոնդ: Դրանից մի մազ կողք խոսացողն արդեն քըխ ա: 
> Բա մարդիկ գնան միտինգ ու առանց պայքար- պայքար մինչև վերջ ու առանց մանվել- մանվել գոռալու, որ ինչ անեն՞:


ՀՀՇ-ն ո՞ւր էր, երբ Րաֆֆին կեղծիքասպան ծոմադուլով հաղթահավաք էր անում. պալեոլիթից էսկողմ առաջին շարժումն ինքն ա արել։ Գեցցե Հայասդանը, գեցցե հայ ժողովուրդը, բարև, արև, անձրևն ո՞ւմ շունն ա..

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013), Mephistopheles (08.04.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, հայաստանյան ավանդական ընդդիմությունը իշխանությանը չի  դեմ, ինքը ինչ որ մեկի, կամ մի բանի ա դեմ: Մանավանդ նրան ա դեմ, ով իրա էշին վախտին չոշ ա ասալ: 
Նույն սխեմայի մեջ դաշնակցությունն ա 20 տարի, ունիվերսալ դեմ ա, բոլորին ներառյալ՝ իշխանության մեջ լինելով- նաև հենց իշխանությանը: նույն բիզնեսին են  համարյա թե բոլորը: Իսկ Ռաֆֆիին ՀԱԿ ու ՀՀՇ-ի դեմ ըլնելը համարյա թե սուրբ գործ ա: Վրեն մի տոննա մուռ կա՝  հոտած- նեխած, բայց միշտ ակտուալ:
Տեսականորեն Ռաֆֆին շարքայինից կարող ա նախագահ դառնալ: Դրանից մաքսիմում մի քիչ ավելի կռֆռֆա, մի քիչ ավելի շատ փող կունենա: Իր անցումը շատ մեծ չի, ասենք դոդ- գագիկ ծառուկյան, կամ լֆիկ- սամվել ալեքսանյան անցումը չի: Փոխարենը  շարքային ընդդիմադիրը էդ պրոցեսում, կարա գոյատևումից անցնի  նորմալ մարդու ռեժիմի: բայց դե մեզ էտ պալոժ ա՞: 
Մեֆ քու հետ վիճել վափշե անիմաստ է, եփ ես Հայաստան եղել վերջին անգամ՞: Դու էլ հո հանճարեղ Վարպետյանը չես, մի անգամ փորձի, հաստատ ներս կթողեն:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

ընդանրապես ասած, Սահակաշվիլին էլ սրա նման մի քիչ խելառոտ էր, ու ԱՄՆ-ը իրան դարցրեց իրա դրաշակակիրը: նույնը հիմա մեր անբեղ խելառն ա... 
չես էլ ջոկում ղայդին, էս ԱՄՆ-ն ա խելառների վրա ստավկա անում՞ , թե քանի որ ԱՄՆ-ը ստավկա ա անում խելառների վրա, սրանք իրանց խելառի տեղ են դրել .... ... ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, հայաստանյան ավանդական ընդդիմությունը իշխանությանը չի  դեմ, ինքը ինչ որ մեկի, կամ մի բանի ա դեմ: Մանավանդ նրան ա դեմ, ով իրա էշին վախտին չոշ ա ասալ: 
> Նույն սխեմայի մեջ դաշնակցությունն ա 20 տարի, ունիվերսալ դեմ ա, բոլորին ներառյալ՝ իշխանության մեջ լինելով- նաև հենց իշխանությանը: նույն բիզնեսին են  համարյա թե բոլորը: Իսկ Ռաֆֆիին ՀԱԿ ու ՀՀՇ-ի դեմ ըլնելը համարյա թե սուրբ գործ ա: Վրեն մի տոննա մուռ կա՝  հոտած- նեխած, բայց միշտ ակտուալ:
> Տեսականորեն Ռաֆֆին շարքայինից կարող ա նախագահ դառնալ: Դրանից մաքսիմում մի քիչ ավելի կռֆռֆա, մի քիչ ավելի շատ փող կունենա: Իր անցումը շատ մեծ չի, ասենք դոդ- գագիկ ծառուկյան, կամ լֆիկ- սամվել ալեքսանյան անցումը չի: Փոխարենը  շարքային ընդդիմադիրը էդ պրոցեսում, կարա գոյատևումից անցնի  նորմալ մարդու ռեժիմի: բայց դե մեզ էտ պալոժ ա՞: 
> *Մեֆ քու հետ վիճել վափշե անիմաստ է, եփ ես Հայաստան եղել վերջին անգամ՞: Դու էլ հո հանճարեղ Վարպետյանը չես, մի անգամ փորձի, հաստատ ներս կթողեն:*


ճիշտ ես ասում, առանց արգումենտի ու փաստի անիմաստ ա իմ հետ վիճելը… ես հանճարեղ Մեֆիստոֆելն եմ, որն ամեն ինչ գիտի, որովհետև իրա աղբյուրները իրան ամեն ինչ ասում են… իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես չեմ եղել… 

նորությունները կարդա Բիձ, փաստերը… ես առանց փաստի չեմ խոսում…

----------


## Zodiac

Ապրիլի 9- ին ընդառաջ-



> Youth protest-ը քիչ առաջ հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որով տեղեկացնում է, որ հենց հիմա իրենց երիտասարդները, որոնք Հյուսիսային պողոտայի շենքերի տանիքներից մեկին խաղաղ ակցիա էին իրականացնում՝ պարզելով 10 մետրանոց պաստառ, որի վրա գրված է «ԱՊԱՍԵՐԺԻԿԱՑՈՒՄ, ԱՊՐԻԼԻ 9-ին», ենթարկվել են բռնության ոստիկանության կողմից, ոստիկանները իջացրել են երիտասադներին շենքի տանիքից: 
> 
> Ակցիան շարունակվում է, վայրը, ՀՅՈՒՍԻՍԱՅԻՆ ՊՈՂՈՏԱ: 
> 
> Կրքերը թեժանում են…»:


http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_174636.html

----------


## Չամիչ

Ախր շատ դիպուկ ա է ասված՝ 

*Մարդիկ եկել-լցվել են հրապարակ, հարթակից 4-րդ դասարանի մակարդակի ազատ թեմայով շարադրություն են լսում*

http://blognews.am/arm/news/48617/

Ինչքան պետք ա քեզ չհարգես, որ գնաս ժամերով կանգնես ու էտ դատարկացնդաբանությունները լսե՞ս, ու դուք սա համարում եք պայքարի ձեւ՞, գնաք ժամերով կանգնեք եւ ուղեղներդ զառանցանքով լցնեք: Էն ինչ որ Րաֆֆին խոսում ա մեկ բառով կարելի ա բնորոշել՝ զառանցանք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր շատ դիպուկ ա է ասված՝ 
> 
> *Մարդիկ եկել-լցվել են հրապարակ, հարթակից 4-րդ դասարանի մակարդակի ազատ թեմայով շարադրություն են լսում*
> 
> http://blognews.am/arm/news/48617/
> 
> Ինչքան պետք ա քեզ չհարգես, որ գնաս ժամերով կանգնես ու էտ դատարկացնդաբանությունները լսե՞ս, ու դուք սա համարում եք պայքարի ձեւ՞, գնաք ժամերով կանգնեք եւ ուղեղներդ զառանցանքով լցնեք: Էն ինչ որ Րաֆֆին խոսում ա մեկ բառով կարելի ա բնորոշել՝ զառանցանք:


Դու լսե՞լ ես ելույթը, որ տենց գնահատական ես տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դու լսե՞լ ես ելույթը, որ տենց գնահատական ես տալիս


Հոդվածը կարդացի՞ր:
Չուկ ջան մի անգամը, մաքսիմում երկու անգամը հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, որ լսելու բան չկա: Գոնե նմուշի համար մի խելոք բան ասած լիներ: Ես ինձ հարգում եմ ու երբեք ժամանակս չեմ վատնի գնամ կանգնեմ ժամերով ուղեղս զառանցանքով լցնեմ, անունն էլ դնեմ, որ պայքարում եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հոդվածը կարդացի՞ր:
> Չուկ ջան մի անգամը, մաքսիմում երկու անգամը հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, որ լսելու բան չկա: Գոնե նմուշի համար մի խելոք բան ասած լիներ: Ես ինձ հարգում եմ ու երբեք ժամանակս չեմ վատնի գնամ կանգնեմ ժամերով ուղեղս զառանցանքով լցնեմ, անունն էլ դնեմ, որ պայքարում եմ:


Այո, կարդացել եմ հոդվածը (իրականում հոդված չի, այլ բլոգային ոճի գրառում, արված ֆեյսբուքում), ու համաձայն եմ ողջ գրվածքի հետ, տառ առ տառ, բառ առ բառ: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ գրառման հեղինակը շատ ճիշտ է անում շեշտադրումները, մասնավորապես այս հատվածը.




> Անգամ խելագարի հետ այսպես չեն խոսում: *Մարդիկ եկել-լցվել են հրապարակ՝ ռեժիմին իրենց ըմբոստությունը ցույց տալու, հոդաբաշխ միտք լսելու համար*, փոխարենը հարթակից 4-րդ դասարանի մակարդակի ազատ թեմայով շարադրություն են լսում ու անլրջության շքահանդեսի* ակամա մասնակից դառնում*՝ իրենց վրա զգալով «քաղաքական» ցանցառության ողջ ծաղրը:


Այստեղ չկա արհամարհական վերաբերմունք հրապարակում կանգնած մարդկանց հասցեին, կա հակառակը: Իսկ քո գրառման մեջ կա արհամարհանք հենց մասնակիցների նկատմամբ: Դու ո՞վ ես, որ որոշես, թե գնացողներից ով ինքն իրեն ինչքանով է հարգում: Թե գիտե՞ս դու ես քեզ հարգում, որ մինչև վերջ հարմարված սրանց ամեն ինչին դոշ ես տալիս ու պաշտպանում, արհարհական խոսելով պայքարի ելած մարդկանց մասին: Էդ իրավունքը չես վաստակել, Չամիչ ջան: Ասածս սա է: 

Թե չէ որ Րաֆֆին հոդաբաշխ միտք չի ասում, քեզնից էլ լավ ու քեզնից էլ շուտ գիտեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (09.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Sagittarius (09.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Ստե մեկը կասկածում է՞ր, որ Սերժ Ազատի Սարգսյանը նախագահ ա ու մնալու ա մինչև վերջ:

Ցավըըը տանեմ, մեռնեմ ջանին, ես վերջնականապես համոզվեցի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանից լավ նախագահի Հայաստանը և հայ ժողովուրդը արժանի չեն:

Կեցցե իմ նախագահը ու Չամիչի ստորագրությունը էդ թեմայով:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այո, կարդացել եմ հոդվածը (իրականում հոդված չի, այլ բլոգային ոճի գրառում, արված ֆեյսբուքում), ու համաձայն եմ ողջ գրվածքի հետ, տառ առ տառ, բառ առ բառ: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ գրառման հեղինակը շատ ճիշտ է անում շեշտադրումները, մասնավորապես այս հատվածը.
> 
> 
> 
> Այստեղ չկա արհամարհական վերաբերմունք հրապարակում կանգնած մարդկանց հասցեին, կա հակառակը: Իսկ քո գրառման մեջ կա արհամարհանք հենց մասնակիցների նկատմամբ: Դու ո՞վ ես, որ որոշես, թե գնացողներից ով ինքն իրեն ինչքանով է հարգում: Թե գիտե՞ս դու ես քեզ հարգում, որ մինչև վերջ հարմարված սրանց ամեն ինչին դոշ ես տալիս ու պաշտպանում, արհարհական խոսելով պայքարի ելած մարդկանց մասին: Էդ իրավունքը չես վաստակել, Չամիչ ջան: Ասածս սա է: 
> 
> Թե չէ որ Րաֆֆին հոդաբաշխ միտք չի ասում, քեզնից էլ լավ ու քեզնից էլ շուտ գիտեմ:


Իսկ քեզ ով ասե՞ց, որ ես ինչ որ բան եմ որոշում: Ես իմ դիրքորոշում են արտահայտում, Րաֆֆու ելույթները համարում եմ զառանցանք, ունե՞մ դրա իրավունքը, իհարեկ ունեմ:  Սեփական ուղեղը, օրեր շարունակ, զառանցանքով լցնելը պայքարի ձեւ չեմ համարում: Չկա ոչ մի բարեւի շարժում, սա քաոսի շարժում ա, ի սկզբանե կեղծիքի վրա հիմնված շարժում, Չուկ ջան հարգանքից ես խոսքում, էտ բարեի շարժում կոչվածի առաջնորդը անձամբ իմ հանդեպ, էն ընտրազանգվածի հանդեպ ով իրան չի ընտրել հարգանք ցուցաբերել ա՞, բացի ստից ուրիշ բան դուրս չի գալիս էտ մարդու բերանից: 

Էս մարդը բացարձակապես ասելիք չունի, 3 ժամ խոսում ա ու 3 ժամվա ընթացքում նույն միտքն ա արտահայտում, տարբեր բառակապակցություննրով: Չուկ ջան, իշխանություններին համարել վատը ու գնալ կանգնել մեկի կողքին ով մի քանի անգամ ավելի վատն ա՞՞, մի՞ թե սա ի սկզբանե գլոբալ կեղծիք չի: Միթե սա սեփական անձի ու սեփական ժողովրդի հանդեպ անհարգանքի դրսեւորում չի՞

Չուկ ջան, մենք մեզ չենք հարգում ու հարգանք ե՞նք պահանջում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ քեզ ով ասե՞ց, որ ես ինչ որ բան եմ որոշում: Ես իմ դիրքորոշում են արտահայտում, Րաֆֆու ելույթները համարում եմ զառանցանք, ունե՞մ դրա իրավունքը, իհարեկ ունեմ:  Սեփական ուղեղը, օրեր շարունակ, զառանցանքով լցնելը պայքարի ձեւ չեմ համարում: Չկա ոչ մի բարեւի շարժում, սա քաոսի շարժում ա, ի սկզբանե կեղծիքի վրա հիմնված շարժում, Չուկ ջան հարգանքից ես խոսքում, էտ բարեի շարժում կոչվածի առաջնորդը անձամբ իմ հանդեպ, էն ընտրազանգվածի հանդեպ ով իրան չի ընտրել հարգանք ցուցաբերել ա՞, բացի ստից ուրիշ բան դուրս չի գալիս էտ մարդու բերանից: 
> 
> Էս մարդը բացարձակապես ասելիք չունի, 3 ժամ խոսում ա ու 3 ժամվա ընթացքում նույն միտքն ա արտահայտում, տարբեր բառակապակցություննրով: Չուկ ջան, իշխանություններին համարել վատը ու գնալ կանգնել մեկի կողքին ով մի քանի անգամ ավելի վատն ա՞՞, մի՞ թե սա ի սկզբանե գլոբալ կեղծիք չի: Միթե սա սեփական անձի ու սեփական ժողովրդի հանդեպ անհարգանքի դրսեւորում չի՞
> 
> Չուկ ջան, մենք մեզ չենք հարգում ու հարգանք ե՞նք պահանջում:


Չամիչ ջան, ես չեմ հարգում նրան, ով չի հարգում պայքարի ելնող մարդուն: Ու եթե էսօր, ցավոք պայքարի միակ օջախը Րաֆֆիի շուրջն ա, կարելի ա հասկանալ էդ մարդկանց: Բայց արհամարհական խոսել, երբեք: Այդ մարդկանց չհարգողին ես չեմ հարգում: Էդքան մի բան: Դու ինչքան ուզում ես վատ խոսիր Րաֆֆու մասին (ինձնից շատ չես խոսի, մեկ ա), բայց հրապարակում կանգնած մարդկանց մասին վատ խոսելու բարոյական իրավունք ուղղակի չունես: Ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Նիկեա (09.04.2013), Շինարար (09.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ստե մեկը կասկածում է՞ր, որ Սերժ Ազատի Սարգսյանը նախագահ ա ու մնալու ա մինչև վերջ:
> 
> Ցավըըը տանեմ, մեռնեմ ջանին, ես վերջնականապես համոզվեցի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանից լավ նախագահի Հայաստանը և հայ ժողովուրդը արժանի չեն:
> 
> Կեցցե իմ նախագահը ու Չամիչի ստորագրությունը էդ թեմայով:


keyboard  ջան, ես մեկ ուզում էի Չամիչին պատասխանեմ, բայց գրածս ինձ դուր չեկավ, ես ինձ դուր չեկա, որ տենց բան եմ գրել ու ջնջեցի: Բայց քո գրած վերջին նախադասության հետ ուզում եմ կռվեմ: Ախր, ոնց կեցցե՞: Ախր, ոնց կարելի ա էս ծայրահեղ հուսահատ, անելանելի վիճակում գտնվող, էլ ճար ու հնար չունեցող ժողովրդին ասել՝ ձեզ չեք հարգում: Սա ողբերգություն ա, եթե մարդիկ հարյուր տոկոս իմանալով, որ էն մարդու հետևից չեն գնում, գնացել են էդ մարդու հետևից, ուրեմն պատկերացրու՝ ինչքան կեղեքված, անայլընտրանք վիճակում են: Ու էդ մարդկանց մի հատ էլ կանգես, ասես՝ դուք ձեզ չեք հարգո՞ւմ: Սիրտս պատառ-պատառ եղավ, որ կարդացի: Չէ, ես նախանձ չեմ, ես ուրախ եմ, որ Չամիչի կյանքը լավագույնս ա դասավորվել, բայց ինձ ծաղրե՞լ իմ անելանելի վիճակում գտնվելու համար, դա ճի՞շտ ա: Ես խեղդվում եմ, դու կողքիս քո յախտայով զբոսնում ես, ինձ ձեռք չես մեկնում, շնորհակալ եմ, բայց մի փրփուր եմ գտել, որից փորձում եմ բռնվել, դու գիտես, որ փրփուրից բռնվել չի լինի, ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց մեկ ա խեղդվում եմ, ժամանակ չունեմ մտածելու, թե բռնվեմ, չբռնվեմ, բան չի փոխվելու, բռնվում եմ, ո՞վ իմանա, մոգական ռեալիզմը կարող ա ավելի իրական լինի, քան ամեն իրական թվացողը, խեղդվող մարդու մտքեր: Դու քո յախտայից նայում ես՝ ես ոնց եմ փրփուրներից բռնվում, մատտեով նարգիլե ես ըմպում ու քահ-քահ ծիծաղո՞ւմ ես: Եսիմ, եթե էդպես ա, եթե դա ողջունելի ա, խոսք չունեմ: Կներես, որ քո գրառման հետ կռվեցի, ուղղակի քեզ հետ զրուցելիս լսված լինելու հույս ունեմ, որովհետև յախտայում դու չես, Չամիչն ա, ուղղակի քո ողջունելուց եմ նեղվում:

----------

Chuk (09.04.2013), keyboard (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard  ջան, ես մեկ ուզում էի Չամիչին պատասխանեմ, բայց գրածս ինձ դուր չեկավ, ես ինձ դուր չեկա, որ տենց բան եմ գրել ու ջնջեցի: Բայց քո գրած վերջին նախադասության հետ ուզում եմ կռվեմ: Ախր, ոնց կեցցե՞: Ախր, ոնց կարելի ա էս ծայրահեղ հուսահատ, անելանելի վիճակում գտնվող, էլ ճար ու հնար չունեցող ժողովրդին ասել՝ ձեզ չեք հարգում: Սա ողբերգություն ա, եթե մարդիկ հարյուր տոկոս իմանալով, որ էն մարդու հետևից չեն գնում, գնացել են էդ մարդու հետևից, ուրեմն պատկերացրու՝ ինչքան կեղեքված, անայլընտրանք վիճակում են: Ու էդ մարդկանց մի հատ էլ կանգես, ասես՝ դուք ձեզ չեք հարգո՞ւմ: Սիրտս պատառ-պատառ եղավ, որ կարդացի: Չէ, ես նախանձ չեմ, ես ուրախ եմ, որ Չամիչի կյանքը լավագույնս ա դասավորվել, բայց ինձ ծաղրե՞լ իմ անելանելի վիճակում գտնվելու համար, դա ճի՞շտ ա: Ես խեղդվում եմ, դու կողքիս քո յախտայով զբոսնում ես, ինձ ձեռք չես մեկնում, շնորհակալ եմ, բայց մի փրփուր եմ գտել, որից փորձում եմ բռնվել, դու գիտես, որ փրփուրից բռնվել չի լինի, ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց մեկ ա խեղդվում եմ, ժամանակ չունեմ մտածելու, թե բռնվեմ, չբռնվեմ, բան չի փոխվելու, բռնվում եմ, ո՞վ իմանա, մոգական ռեալիզմը կարող ա ավելի իրական լինի, քան ամեն իրական թվացողը, խեղդվող մարդու մտքեր: Դու քո յախտայից նայում ես՝ ես ոնց եմ փրփուրներից բռնվում, մատտեով նարգիլե ես ըմպում ու քահ-քահ ծիծաղո՞ւմ ես: Եսիմ, եթե էդպես ա, եթե դա ողջունելի ա, խոսք չունեմ: Կներես, որ քո գրառման հետ կռվեցի, ուղղակի քեզ հետ զրուցելիս լսված լինելու հույս ունեմ, որովհետև յախտայում դու չես, Չամիչն ա, ուղղակի քո ողջունելուց եմ նեղվում:


Շին ջան, չգիտեմ ինչքանով կհավատաս, ինչքանով չէ, ես ասեմ. չեմ կարծում, թե իմ սիրտք քոնից քիչ ա ցավում էս վիճակի համար ու ես պակաս եմ մխկտում էս ամեն ինչը գիտակցելով, բայց Շին ջան, ես նաեվ մխկտում եմ նրա համար, որ մարդը գնում ա պայքարի ու էդ մարդուն դեմ են տալի դանակի ու արդյունքում իրանք մնում են մեկա իրանց գործով, իսկ դանակի բերան ընկածներն ու կալանավորվածներն ու մնացած վիճակում գտնվողները ուղղակի մոռացվում են, ոնց որ էսօր մոռացվել ա մարտի մեկի զոհվածների ընտանիքների մասին մտածելու պետքությունը, իրանց համար հուշարձան կանգնացնելու ու էդ մարդկանց փառքելու ու մնացած բոլոր գործողությունները:
Ու իմ մտածածն ու սրտացավությունը դրանում ա ու իմ "կեցցեն" ընդամենը լացելու դրսևորում էր, եթե դու դա ծաղր ես համարում, ասեմ՝ սխալվում ես, ես ոչ ոքի չեմ ծաղրում ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ:

----------

Շինարար (09.04.2013), Չամիչ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Keyboard ջան, գիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ իմ գրառումից էլ պետք ա զգացվեր, որ իրականում քեզ հետ չեմ կռվում, սիրտս եմ քո առաջ բացում: Մի հատ էլ ասեմ՝ ուղղակի պետք ա մեկի հետ խոսայի, ով ականջալուր կլիներ ասածներիս: Որովհետև երբ խոսում ես, ուզում ես՝լսված էլ լինես:

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Keyboard ջան, գիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ իմ գրառումից էլ պետք ա զգացվեր, որ իրականում քեզ հետ չեմ կռվում, սիրտս եմ քո առաջ բացում: Մի հատ էլ ասեմ՝ ուղղակի պետք ա մեկի հետ խոսայի, ով ականջալուր կլիներ ասածներիս: Որովհետև երբ խոսում ես, ուզում ես՝լսված էլ լինես:


Կոնկրետ քո խոսացածն ու ասածը իմ համար կարևոր ա ու հենց քո ասած շատ բաներն էլ ինձ մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս:
Տա Աստված, որ մի օր սրտներս ուրախությունից կիսվլու ու խոսալու ցնակություն ունենա:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ես չեմ հարգում նրան, ով չի հարգում պայքարի ելնող մարդուն: Ու եթե էսօր, ցավոք պայքարի միակ օջախը Րաֆֆիի շուրջն ա, կարելի ա հասկանալ էդ մարդկանց: Բայց արհամարհական խոսել, երբեք: Այդ մարդկանց չհարգողին ես չեմ հարգում: Էդքան մի բան: Դու ինչքան ուզում ես վատ խոսիր Րաֆֆու մասին (ինձնից շատ չես խոսի, մեկ ա), բայց հրապարակում կանգնած մարդկանց մասին վատ խոսելու բարոյական իրավունք ուղղակի չունես: Ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում


Դա քո իրավունքն ա, ես էլ իրավունք ունեմ չհարգելու բոլոր էն մարդկանց ովքեր առավոտից իրիկուն սեւացնելով ներկայիս իշխանություններին գնում կանգնում ու աջակցում են մեկին ով շատ ավելի վատն ա ու շատ ավելի կեղծ ա: Դու սա համարում ես պայքար իսկ ես ոչ: Սա քաոսա, այլ ոչ թե պայքար: Ու ինչ որ հենց հիմա տեղի ա ունենում նույնպես քաոս ա այլ ոչ թե պայքար:

----------


## Rammstein

*Ոստիկանները արյունլվա են արել Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին ու բերման ենթարկել
*

«Առաջին լրատվականի» թղթակիցը քիչ առաջ տեղեկացրեց, որ Ժառանգության փոխնախագահ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին ոստիկանները Բաղրամյան պողոտայի երթի մեջ դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկել և արյունլվա տեղափոխել են ոստիկանություն: 

Նշենք, որ այժմ բախում է ոստիկանների ու ցույցի մասնակիցների միջև. ոստիկանները մահակներով ծեծի են ենթարկում դեպի Բաղրամյան բարձրանալ ցանկացող ժողովրդին: Այս մասին տեսանյութն ավելի ուշ:


Աղբյուր` http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_174920.html

----------

Sagittarius (09.04.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Մի հարց բոլոր էն մարդկանց ովքեր էն ինչ որ կատարվում ա համարում են պայքարի ձեւ: Ինչի հիմա Բաղրամյանում չե՞ք: Ինչու՞ չեք գնում ու պայքարում ոստիկանների դեմ ովքեր փորձում են կարգ պահպանե՞լ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Ոստիկանները արյունլվա են արել Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին ու բերման ենթարկել
> *
> 
> «Առաջին լրատվականի» թղթակիցը քիչ առաջ տեղեկացրեց, որ Ժառանգության փոխնախագահ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին ոստիկանները Բաղրամյան պողոտայի երթի մեջ դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկել և արյունլվա տեղափոխել են ոստիկանություն: 
> 
> Նշենք, որ այժմ բախում է ոստիկանների ու ցույցի մասնակիցների միջև. ոստիկանները մահակներով ծեծի են ենթարկում դեպի Բաղրամյան բարձրանալ ցանկացող ժողովրդին: Այս մասին տեսանյութն ավելի ուշ:
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր` http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_174920.html


Իսկ դու ինչի էնտեղ չե՞ս, ինչու պայքարողների շարքերում չե՞ս

----------


## Artgeo

Ոստիկանությունը հենց նոր Բաղրամյանի մոտ հավաքված ժողովրդին մարտի մեկի տոնով զգուշացրեց, որ նրանց գործողություններն անօրինական են։

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ոստիկանությունը հենց նոր Բաղրամյանի մոտ հավաքված ժողովրդին մարտի մեկի տոնով զգուշացրեց, որ նրանց գործողություններն անօրինական են։


Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը հենց նոր Մարտի մեկի տոնով ժողովրդին տաքացրեց հանեց իրար դեմ ու քաշվեց մի կողմ:

Իսկ դու ինչի Բաղրամյանում չե՞ս:

----------


## Artgeo

Անդրիասյանը հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ, որտեղ կոչ արեց նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են գնալ, թող գնան, իսկ  իրենք նստացույց են անում Բաղրամյանի սկզբում:

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013), Sagittarius (09.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը հենց նոր Մարտի մեկի տոնով ժողովրդին տաքացրեց հանեց իրար դեմ ու քաշվեց մի կողմ:
> 
> Իսկ դու ինչի Բաղրամյանում չե՞ս:


Քո նման կոմֆորմիստի մոտ հրդեհ ա բռկնվե՞լ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ դու ինչի էնտեղ չե՞ս, ինչու պայքարողների շարքերում չե՞ս


Էս հարցիդ պիտի պատասխանե՞մ:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Անդրիասյանը հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ, որտեղ կոչ արեց նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են գնալ, թող գնան, իսկ  իրենք նստացույց են անում Բաղրամյանի սկզբում:


ճիշտ են անում, պետք է բոլոր գլխավոր խաչմերուկները փակել, երթևկությունը կաթվածահար անել

----------


## Գեա

> ... ես էլ իրավունք ունեմ չհարգելու բոլոր էն մարդկանց ովքեր առավոտից իրիկուն սեւացնելով ներկայիս իշխանություններին գնում կանգնում ու աջակցում են մեկին ով շատ ավելի վատն ա ու շատ ավելի կեղծ ա: Դու սա համարում ես պայքար իսկ ես ոչ: Սա քաոսա, այլ ոչ թե պայքար: Ու ինչ որ հենց հիմա տեղի ա ունենում նույնպես քաոս ա այլ ոչ թե պայքար:


*Չամիչ* էդ քո կողմից չհարգված մարդկանց ՙՙանինքնասեր՚՚քայլերի  շնորհիվ ա, որ էսօր քո հզոր ապահով, շեն,բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանի իբր թե ընտրված նախագահը ստիպված եղավ խոստովանել , էն էլ երդման օրով, որ երկիրը ոչ շեն ա ոչ ապահով ,ոչ էլ հզոր... որ կա արտագաղթ,աղքատություն ու լիքը պրոբլեմներ,
 Փորձիր հարգալից լինել մարդկանց՝ ասել է թե քո արյունակիցների, ցեղակիցների ազգակիցների, հարևանների մի խոսքով հայրենակիցների հանդեպ, իրենք մեղք չունեն , որ քո նման երկաթյա ներվեր, վարդագույն ակնոցներ, հնարավոր տանիքներ ու սեփական բիզնեսներ չունեն ,որ դիմանան, սպասեն ու հուսան թե եսիմ երբ լավ ա լինելու:
Պայքարի ձև գիտես ասա, խոսա. Հայաստանը միասին շենացնենք , ոչ թե անիմաստ մարդկանց վիրավորիր... էդ միտինգներում շատ հարգված, ճանաչված էս երկրի համար բան արած մտավորականներ ու երկրի ապագայի համար անհանգստացող գիտակից մարդիկ են... մի ասող լինի, դու ով ես , քեզնից ինչ ես ներկայացնում ,  կասե՞ս իմանանք ...

----------

Ambrosine (09.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Sagittarius (09.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Win Wolf (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013), Շինարար (09.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.04.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> *Ոստիկանները արյունլվա են արել Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին ու բերման ենթարկել
> *
> 
> «Առաջին լրատվականի» թղթակիցը քիչ առաջ տեղեկացրեց, որ Ժառանգության փոխնախագահ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին ոստիկանները Բաղրամյան պողոտայի երթի մեջ դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկել և արյունլվա տեղափոխել են ոստիկանություն: 
> 
> Նշենք, որ այժմ բախում է ոստիկանների ու ցույցի մասնակիցների միջև. ոստիկանները մահակներով ծեծի են ենթարկում դեպի Բաղրամյան բարձրանալ ցանկացող ժողովրդին: Այս մասին տեսանյութն ավելի ուշ:
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր` http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_174920.html

----------


## Artgeo

ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը 15 րոպե ժամանակ է տրամադրել պողոտան ազատելու համար: Հակառակ դեպքում սպառնում են կիռարել բոլոր միջոցները:

----------


## Artgeo

Ոստիկանները հորդորում են Բաղրամյան փողոցի սկբնամասում հավաքված քաղաքացիներին ազատել տարածքը:

Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանը կոչ արեց քաղաքացիներին հետ կանգնել, որպեսզի ստեղծվի ազատ տարածք քաղաքացիների եւ ոստիկանների միջեւ: Իր հերթին Ժառանգություն կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը հայտարարեց. «Մենք այսօր հռչակել ենք Նոր Հայաստանի օրը, երդվել ենք Սահմանադրության առաջ եւ երկրորդ հոդվածներով՝ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին»: Փոստանջյանը հայտարարեց, որ ոստիկաններն են զբաղեցրել պողոտան, ոչ թե հանրահավաքի քաղաքացիները, Բաղրամյան փողոցը բռնազավթել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

Գալա.թիվի

----------


## Artgeo

Ոստիկանությունն ու փոքրիկ աղջիկներն ու տղաները

----------


## Artgeo

*Բերման են ենթարկել նաեւ Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանին*

Ոստիկանները հորդորում են Բաղրամյան փողոցի սկզբնամասում հավաքված քաղաքացիներին ողջամիտ ժամկետում ազատել տարածքը:

Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանը կոչ արեց քաղաքացիներին հետ կանգնել, որպեսզի ստեղծվի ազատ տարածք քաղաքացիների եւ ոստիկանների միջեւ: Իր հերթին Ժառանգություն կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը հայտարարեց. «Մենք այսօր հռչակել ենք Նոր Հայաստանի օրը, երդվել ենք Սահմանադրության առաջին եւ երկրորդ հոդվածներով՝ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին»: Փոստանջյանը հայտարարեց, որ ոստիկաններն են զբաղեցրել  պողոտան, ոչ թե հանրահավաքի քաղաքացիները, Բաղրամյան փողոցը բռնազավթել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը: 

Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը կոչ արեց հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին սպասել, մինչեւ հարկադրաբար բաժանված հանրահավաքի մյուս մասնակիցները Ծիծեռնակաբերդից կշարժվեն Ազատության հրապարակ եւ Բաղրամյանի սկզբնամասում հավաքված քաղաքացիները կմիանան երթի մասնակիցներին: Փոստանջյանը նաեւ տեղեկացրեց, որ այս պահին Ժառանգության ներկայացուցիչ  Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը հիվանդանոցում է, քանի որ առողջական խնդիրներ են առաջացել նրա մոտ: 

Երբ ելույթ էր ունենում Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը, հայտնի դարձավ, որ ոստիկանները բերման են ենթարկել նաեւ Անդրիաս Ղուկասյանին: 

Հավելենք նաեւ. ոստիկանները 10 րոպե ժամանակ են տվել քաղաքացիներին, որ ազատեն Բաղրամյան փողոցը: 

http://www.galatv.am/news/view/4899nn.html

----------

Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոստիկանությունն ու փոքրիկ աղջիկներն ու տղաները


շատ կոպիտ են… դաժե 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին ցենց բան չեն արել…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> շատ կոպիտ են… դաժե 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին ցենց բան չեն արել…


Չամիչություն մի արա, Մեֆ

----------

Artgeo (09.04.2013), keyboard (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013), Գեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չամիչություն մի արա, Մեֆ


սուտ ե՞մ ասում…

----------


## Artgeo

> շատ կոպիտ են… դաժե 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին ցենց բան չեն արել…


ԿԳԲշնիկ սատկում են թե՛ Սերժը, թե՛ Լևոնը, թե՛ Ռոբը... Սպասում եմ Րաֆֆուն:

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ԿԳԲշնիկ սատկում են թե՛ Սերժը, թե՛ Լևոնը, թե՛ Ռոբը... Սպասում եմ Րաֆֆուն:


ռադ արա, իրա կուսակցության ղեկավարի քիթը ջարդում են, Անդրիասին նստացույց անելու համար մենթերը տանում են, ինքը գնում ա Ծիծեռնակաբերդ: Օպերայում անշառ նստելուց քյար չկա, նստացույց, փողոսնեը փակել:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), Hda (09.04.2013), keyboard (09.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013), Գեա (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> սուտ ե՞մ ասում…


Երբ որ կգնաս ընդեղ կկանգնես, երկու հաստավիզ կտան բերնիդ, ձեռքերդ կոլորեն, կկոխեն ավտոն, կտանեն քաղմաս, հետո կգաս ստեղ նրբություն-կոպտությունից կխոսես: 
Ուրիշ ժամանակ դու էիր ասում, որ ժողովուրդը պիտի ակտիվ լինի, հիմա եկել ես ստեղ հեգնում ես, որ ի՞նչ անես:

Որ բանը հասնի դրան մարտի 1 էլ կանեն, կարաս չկասկածես… 

Հետագա, սադրանքներիդ ու հեգնանքներիդ չեմ պատասխանելու, զահլա չկա:

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Իրանք աչք բացելու ինչ-որ ցեղական պրոբլեմ ունե՞ն

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԿԳԲշնիկ սատկում են թե՛ Սերժը, թե՛ Լևոնը, թե՛ Ռոբը... Սպասում եմ Րաֆֆուն:


Լևոնը ԿԳԲ-շնիկ չի… ինչ անուն ուզում ես տուր… Րաֆֆին դուռակ ա… ոնց կար տենց էլ մնաց…

----------


## Artgeo

Հայլուրով Արցախի ազատամարտից են խոսում արդեն 10 րոպեից ավել ա... Չափից դուրս ակտուալ թեմայա էսօր...

----------

Արէա (10.04.2013)

----------


## Նանո

նենց հետաքրքիր ա, ոնց որ ձերբակալությունների փառատոն լիներ....

----------


## Artgeo

> Լևոնը ԿԳԲ-շնիկ չի… ինչ անուն ուզում ես տուր… Րաֆֆին դուռակ ա… ոնց կար տենց էլ մնաց…


2։29 րոպեից

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երբ որ կգնաս ընդեղ կկանգնես, երկու հաստավիզ կտան բերնիդ, ձեռքերդ կոլորեն, կկոխեն ավտոն, կտանեն քաղմաս, հետո կգաս ստեղ նրբություն-կոպտությունից կխոսես: 
> Ուրիշ ժամանակ դու էիր ասում, որ ժողովուրդը պիտի ակտիվ լինի, հիմա եկել ես ստեղ հեգնում ես, որ ի՞նչ անես:
> 
> Որ բանը հասնի դրան մարտի 1 էլ կանեն, կարաս չկասկածես… 
> 
> Հետագա, սադրանքներիդ ու հեգնանքներիդ չեմ պատասխանելու, զահլա չկա:


էս նկարը նայի հետո կխոսանք կոպիտ եղել են թե չէ… 

Կցորդ 55505

… ու եթե բան չունես ասելու, մի ասա "Երբ որ կգնաս ընդեղ կկանգնես"… էտի սխալ բան ա…

----------

dvgray (09.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

էսօր եվրոնյուզը ահագին Հայաստանը ցույց տվեց:

----------


## Hda

> ռադ արա, իրա կուսակցության ղեկավարի քիթը ջարդում են, Անդրիասին նստացույց անելու համար մենթերը տանում են, ինքը գնում ա Ծիծեռնակաբերդ: ..


դե արի ու մի ասա- գնում ա որ ի՞նչ անի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 2։29 րոպեից


յա՜… պարզվում ա շատ ուժեղ ապացույց ունես… ապացույցն էլ Ա1 պլյուսում դրած ա, ես էլ խաբար չեմ… 

ապեր, հասկանում ենք Րաֆֆին կլոուն ա, բայց դուք էլ հո կլոուն չե՞ք…

----------


## Sagittarius

օնլայն նայում եմ. Անդրիասին բռնին տարան, հիմա էլ ժառանգները եկել են, ժողովրդին համոզում են, որ գնան Ազատության հրապարակ. արդեն չեն դզում:

----------


## ivy

Sagittarius, որտե՞ղ ես օնյալն նայում, ես էլ եմ ուզում նայել:

----------


## dvgray

> էս նկարը նայի հետո կխոսանք կոպիտ եղել են թե չէ… 
> 
> Կցորդ 55505
> 
> … ու եթե բան չունես ասելու, մի ասա "Երբ որ կգնաս ընդեղ կկանգնես"… էտի սխալ բան ա…


էս կլոունը մի քանի տեղից "հրանտներ" /գրանտներ  :LOL: / ա կպշրել իրա ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքաղի երեխեքի ապագան դասավորելու համար: իսկ մեջտեղը մի քանի խեղճ մարդ էլի վարի ա էթալու, ու մի քանի հոգի էլ "ժառանգական" ժառանգություն կստանան մի քանի տարածք-մարացք բուդկա-մուդկա  ու իրենց ախպերների համար /խոսքս մասնավորապես փոստանջիների գերդաստանի մասին ա/ պաշտոնական յուղոտ աթոռներ:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius, որտե՞ղ ես օնյալն նայում, ես էլ եմ ուզում նայել:


http://www.livestream.com/a1plus?utm...content=a1plus

----------

ivy (09.04.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

հիմա որ ցույց են տալի ազատության հրապարա՞կն ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.azatutyun.am/media/videotube/16.html

նայեք… էսա ձեր ընտրությունը…

----------


## Sagittarius

> հիմա որ ցույց են տալի ազատության հրապարա՞կն ա


չէ, Բաղրամյանի սկիզբը

----------

Ձայնալար (09.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Փաստացի էս պահի դրությամբ ի՞նչ ունենք... ՀՀԿ-ն տժժում ա Փարվանայում, Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի քիթը ջարդած հիվանդանոցում ա, բնապահպանները կալանավորված, Րաֆֆին բարի գիշեր մաղթելով՝ գնում ա տուն...

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Moonwalker (09.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013), Ձայնալար (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էն անգամ որ էդ բալվանը միտինգը չսկսված գնաց եռաբլուր, ես ջղայնացած ասեցի դե թող մյուս անգամ էլ ծիծեռնակաբերդ գնա: Փաստորեն էդ էլ արեց  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (09.04.2013), Moonwalker (09.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստացի էս պահի դրությամբ ի՞նչ ունենք... ՀՀԿ-ն տժժում ա Փարվանայում, Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի քիթը ջարդած հիվանդանոցում ա, բնապահպանները կալանավորված, Րաֆֆին բարի գիշեր մաղթելով՝ գնում ա տուն...






ոստիկանապետի հետ էլ աղոթում ա… 

հիմա էս ա՞ ԿԳԲ-շնիկը, թե՞ Լևորի 2 րոպեանոց խոսակցությունը …

----------

Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց ա, որ Րաֆֆիի համակիրների մի մեծ բանակ օնլայն ա հիմա։ Էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ակտիվորեն կոչեր էին անում հանրահավաքին ու երթին մասնակցելու, ովքեր օռանժ ավատարներ են դնում ամենուր, բարևներ են շռայլում, դասադուլներ են շեյր անում, իվենթներ են ստեղծում, մարդկանց հրավիրում և այլն, նրանց մեծ մասը օնլայն ա, ու ակտիվ գրառում ու քոմենթում ա։ Բա հրապարակը ո՞ւր մնաց, բա պայքարը ո՞ւր մնաց, բա ո՞վ գնա հաղթի, սենց ա՞ լինում պայքարը, սրա մասին է՞ր խոսքը։

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց ա, որ Րաֆֆիի համակիրների մի մեծ բանակ օնլայն ա հիմա։ Էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ակտիվորեն կոչեր էին անում հանրահավաքին ու երթին մասնակցելու, ովքեր օռանժ ավատարներ են դնում ամենուր, բարևներ են շռայլում, դասադուլներ են շեյր անում, իվենթներ են ստեղծում, մարդկանց հրավիրում և այլն, նրանց մեծ մասը օնլայն ա, ու ակտիվ գրառում ու քոմենթում ա։ Բա հրապարակը ո՞ւր մնաց, բա պայքարը ո՞ւր մնաց, բա ո՞վ գնա հաղթի, սենց ա՞ լինում պայքարը, սրա մասին է՞ր խոսքը։


ով որ կաոմպյուտեր չունի, նա էլ հրապարակում ա, մեկ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստներն են… 

հես ա Րաֆֆին էլ ա գնալու օնլայն…

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013)

----------


## Tig

Իմ կարծիքով համակարգը փոխելու 3 տարբերակ կա՝
1. Բռնության կիրառմամբ: Այն է բախումներ, արյունահեղություն, ընդհուպ մինչև քաղաքացիական պատերազմ:
2. Քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն: Այն է համազգային գործադուլներ, դասադուլներ, հարկերի չվճարումներ և նմանատիպ այլ քայլեր:
3. Գաղափարական քարոզչությամբ: Այն է ներքևից վերև այնպիսի ազգային գաղափարախոսություն տարածել, որ իշխանական խավը ինքստինքյան դառնա պետականամետ, ազգամետ մտածողության կրող:

Առաջին տարբերակը իսկզբանե մերժվել էր Րաֆֆիի կողմից: Շատ լավ: Երրորդ տարբերակի համար միգուցե ժամանակ ու ռեսուրսներ չունենք: Էլի ինչոր տեղ ընդունվեց: Բայց թե ինչո՞ւ չընտրվեց երկրորդ տարբերակը, դա արդեն անհասկանալի է: Արդյունքում Րաֆֆին բացարձակորեն իմաստազրկեց շարժումը և ինքն էլ իմաստազրկվեց:

հ.գ. ... գնաց քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու ուղղով, որը իսկզբանէ դատապարտված է ձախողման:
հ.գ.հ.գ. ինչպես կասեր Չուկը՝ ԳԸԳԸՄՓ...

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> ով որ կաոմպյուտեր չունի, նա էլ հրապարակում ա, մեկ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստներն են… 
> 
> հես ա Րաֆֆին էլ ա գնալու օնլայն…


Րաֆֆին օնլայն աղոթում ա ոստիկանապետի հետ, մի խանգարի։

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իմ տպավորությունները այսօրվա Րաֆֆինգից: Տպավորությւոնները տեսնել ներքևում:

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (09.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Նախ քեզ արհամարհում են, ապա քեզ ծաղրում են, հետո պայքարում են քո դեմ, հետո դու գնում ես ծիծեռնակաբերդ։ 
--Մահաթմա Գանդի, Հայաստան, մեր օրեր։

ֆեյսից

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (09.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Հայկօ (10.04.2013), Ձայնալար (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Իրավադերը :King:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (09.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

3:30-ից սպիտակ շորերովն ո՞վ ա  :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ոստիկանապետի հետ էլ աղոթում ա… 
> 
> հիմա էս ա՞ ԿԳԲ-շնիկը, թե՞ Լևորի 2 րոպեանոց խոսակցությունը …


Ու մենք էտ ընթացքում, բանից բեխաբար, էշ-էշ Բաղրամյանում կանգնած էինք: Հեղափոխություն բան-ման էինք անում:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (09.04.2013), Գալաթեա (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ու մենք էտ ընթացքում, բանից բեխաբար, էշ-էշ Բաղրամյանում կանգնած էինք: Հեղափոխություն բան-ման էինք անում:


Ասա է...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Խոստացել էի մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը Րաֆֆիի հասցեին բան չասեմ: Մնացել ա 45 րոպե, բայց էլ չեմ դիմանում  :LOL: 

Րաֆֆին տավար ա:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Ձայնալար (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013), Շինարար (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ասում են Րաֆֆին Վովայի հետ մի երկու րոպեով մտել են "սիրահարների այգի"… ճիշտ ա՞…

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Էս ոստիկանությունն ա մեզ պաշտպանելո՞ւ...

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Rammstein (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խոստացել էի մինչև ապրիլի 9-ը Րաֆֆիի հասցեին բան չասեմ: Մնացել ա 45 րոպե, բայց էլ չեմ դիմանում 
> *
> Րաֆֆին տավար ա:*


չէէէ՜ արա, տենց բան մի ասա… ինքը լավն ա… մանկան պես անմեղ ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ասում են Րաֆֆին Վովայի հետ մի երկու րոպեով մտել են "սիրահարների այգի"… ճիշտ ա՞…


Մեֆ, տրամադրություն չկա, մի թեժացրու ....  :LOL:  կարգելափակվեմ

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սկզբից մինչև վերջ խեղկատակություն էր:
Բաղրամյան 26 գնալուց սկսած, ոտով Ծիծեռնակաբերդ գնալուց պրծած:
Ասում ա՝ գնում ենք Բաղրամյան 26, բայց Բաղրամյան 1-ից վերև քիթը չեն թողնում հանի: Արմենինն էլ ցխում են: Երևի հանել էր:
1000 հոգի ժողովրդին 8 կես արեց անմեղսունակ տավարի ցավը: 

Բա հետը տարած ժողովրդին Ծիծռնակաբերդի չոլում թողնելն ու Վովայի հետ ավտոյով հետ գալը  :LOL: 
Աղոթելը Վովայի հետ  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Մի խոսքով...
Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն...

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), Hda (09.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

baradi-ն ու՞ր ա, ասեք թող գա ստեղ բացատրություններ տալու .... լավ կանի voter-ին էլ հետը վերցնի:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (09.04.2013), Մարկիզ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա հետը տարած ժողովրդին Ծիծռնակաբերդի չոլում թողնելն ու Վովայի հետ ավտոյով հետ գալը


Վայ, հորսսսսսսսսսսսս արև .. էս պահը չգիտեի:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, տրամադրություն չկա, մի թեժացրու ....  կարգելափակվեմ


ապեր հա… ազատություն ռ/կ ով են տվել… էն մարդը միկրաֆոնը ձեռը գնաց, մեկ էլ րաֆֆին ասեց "գեցիր հոս, մենք հիմա գուքանք… "

----------


## dvgray

> baradi-ն ու՞ր ա, ասեք թող գա ստեղ բացատրություններ տալու .... լավ կանի voter-ին էլ հետը վերցնի:


մի հուսահատվի
հեսա էլ բեթարն ա գալու 
Քոչի կլոունը- Ստյոպն էր
Սերժինը - Ռաֆոն
...
լավ ա էսի Սերժի հետ դեբատների չմասնակցեց  :Wink: 
 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> Սկզբից մինչև վերջ խեղկատակություն էր:
> Բաղրամյան 26 գնալուց սկսած, ոտով Ծիծեռնակաբերդ գնալուց պրծած:
> Ասում ա՝ գնում ենք Բաղրամյան 26, բայց Բաղրամյան 1-ից վերև քիթը չեն թողնում հանի: Արմենինն էլ ցխում են: Երևի հանել էր:
> 1000 հոգի ժողովրդին 8 կես արեց անմեղսունակ տավարի ցավը: 
> 
> Բա հետը տարած ժողովրդին Ծիծռնակաբերդի չոլում թողնելն ու Վովայի հետ ավտոյով հետ գալը 
> Աղոթելը Վովայի հետ   
> 
> Մի խոսքով...
> Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն...


Գալ, ախր խնդիրը Լեվոն, Րաֆֆի կամ Սերժ մակարդակի վրա չի, խնդիրը հայ մարդու գիտակցություն մակարդակի վրա ա, որ ժողովուրդը մի հատ իրեն թափ տա, ինքնագիտակվի ու համակարգվի, ուզում ա թող մանեկեն լինի նախագահը, Հայաստանը ոտի կկանգնի, քանի ժողովուրդը կոպիտ ասած իրեն չի զգացել, չի հասկանցել, որ հեղափոխությունը ոչ արյուն թափելն ա ոչ հրապարակներում բարև գոռալը, հեղափոխություն չի լինի ;(

----------

boooooooom (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> baradi-ն ու՞ր ա, ասեք թող գա ստեղ բացատրություններ տալու .... լավ կանի voter-ին էլ հետը վերցնի:


դու էլ շնորհակալություններ էիր տալիս բոլ բոլ…

----------

Մարկիզ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վայ, հորսսսսսսսսսսսս արև .. էս պահը չգիտեի:


Դու արդեն գնացել էիր էդ ժամանակ: 
Մեղեդիում նստած էինք, ավտոներ անցան միգալկեքով, ղժժալու համար ասեցինք՝ հաստատ Րաֆֆին ու Վովան են հետ գալիս, պարզվեց ճիշտ էր  :LOL: 
Վափշե էս ընթացքում Րաֆֆիի վրով ով ինչ ղժժացել ա, ճիշտ ա դուրս եկել:

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ախր խնդիրը Լեվոն, Րաֆֆի կամ Սերժ մակարդակի վրա չի, խնդիրը հայ մարդու գիտակցություն մակարդակի վրա ա, որ ժողովուրդը մի հատ իրեն թափ տա, ինքնագիտակվի ու համակարգվի, ուզում ա թող մանեկեն լինի նախագահը, Հայաստանը ոտի կկանգնի, քանի ժողովուրդը կոպիտ ասած իրեն չի զգացել, չի հասկանցել, որ հեղափոխությունը ոչ արյուն թափելն ա ոչ հրապարակներում բարև գոռալը, հեղափոխություն չի լինի ;(


Ճիշտ ես, բայց գրի սառույցին ցավդ տանեմ:

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դու էլ շնորհակալություններ էիր տալիս բոլ բոլ…


Էլի եմ տալու ... Գեցցե նոր Հայասդանը .... արև, բարև, տերև, վերև

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ, ախր խնդիրը Լեվոն, Րաֆֆի կամ Սերժ մակարդակի վրա չի, խնդիրը հայ մարդու գիտակցություն մակարդակի վրա ա, որ ժողովուրդը մի հատ իրեն թափ տա, ինքնագիտակվի ու համակարգվի, ուզում ա թող մանեկեն լինի նախագահը, Հայաստանը ոտի կկանգնի, քանի ժողովուրդը կոպիտ ասած իրեն չի զգացել, չի հասկանցել, որ հեղափոխությունը ոչ արյուն թափելն ա ոչ հրապարակներում բարև գոռալը, հեղափոխություն չի լինի ;(


Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց առաջին հերթին պետք ա կարողանալ քո ասած երեք անձնավորություններին իրարից տարբերել, այսինքն տեսնել… դե սենց բաներն էլ աչք են բացում… ու ժողովուրդը ինքնագիտակցության ա գալիս… 

չենք ուզում արյուն թափվի, բայց դրա ալտերնատիվե տականքությունը չի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էլի եմ տալու ... Գեցցե նոր Հայասդանը .... արև, բարև, տերև, վերև


…և հայ ժողովրդի հարություն…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու արդեն գնացել էիր էդ ժամանակ: 
> Մեղեդիում նստած էինք, ավտոներ անցան միգալկեքով, ղժժալու համար ասեցինք՝ հաստատ Րաֆֆին ու Վովան են հետ գալիս, պարզվեց ճիշտ էր 
> Վափշե էս ընթացքում Րաֆֆիի վրով ով ինչ ղժժացել ա, ճիշտ ա դուրս եկել:


Գասպարյան Վովային մալադեց բայց ... նորմալ նորընդիր Հայասդանին ծառայում ա .. բարև Վովա

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վայ, հորսսսսսսսսսսսս արև .. էս պահը չգիտեի:


բա որ Բաղրամյանի վրա գոռում ա "ու՞ր եք Դաշնակցություն, ՀԱԿ և ԲՀԿ"…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գալ, ախր խնդիրը Լեվոն, Րաֆֆի կամ Սերժ մակարդակի վրա չի, խնդիրը հայ մարդու գիտակցություն մակարդակի վրա ա, որ ժողովուրդը մի հատ իրեն թափ տա, ինքնագիտակվի ու համակարգվի, ուզում ա թող մանեկեն լինի նախագահը, Հայաստանը ոտի կկանգնի, քանի ժողովուրդը կոպիտ ասած իրեն չի զգացել, չի հասկանցել, որ* հեղափոխությունը ոչ արյուն թափելն ա ոչ հրապարակներում բարև գոռալը, հեղափոխություն չի լինի* ;(


Սաղ ասում են, ինչն ա սխալ, հըլը չեմ լսել, թե որն ա ճիշտը։

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ճիշտ ես, բայց գրի սառույցին ցավդ տանեմ:


Սառույցի՞ն, Գալ, ինչի որ սառույցին են գրում, ի՞նչ ա լինում  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սառույցի՞ն, Գալ, ինչի որ սառույցին են գրում, ի՞նչ ա լինում


Տրամաբանի  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես, բայց գրի սառույցին ցավդ տանեմ:


Գալ, ուրբաթ օրը գալի՞ս եք էլի միտինգի  :Blush: 

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան. Պայքարը կշարունակենք ուրբաթ օրը




> ....Վերջում Հովհաննիսյանը շնորհակալություն հայտնեց Վովա Գասպարյանին, ով այդ պահին իր կողքը կանգնած ծխում էր:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (09.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013)

----------


## Tig

Էս լրիվ աղանդավորական շարժում էր...




հ.գ. Գնել ջան տավար չէ, տավարի ցավ

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ուրբաթ օրը գալի՞ս եք էլի միտինգի


Տրիբուն ձյա, ես քեզ ասեցի՝ էսօր հիմնականում ինչի էի եկել  :Smile: 
Նենց որ... եթե շունդ լավացած լինի՝ կգանք:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ոբշըմ, կարաք էլի Լևոնին քրֆեք…

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց առաջին հերթին պետք ա կարողանալ քո ասած երեք անձնավորություններին իրարից տարբերել, այսինքն տեսնել… դե սենց բաներն էլ աչք են բացում… ու ժողովուրդը ինքնագիտակցության ա գալիս… 
> 
> չենք ուզում արյուն թափվի, բայց դրա ալտերնատիվե տականքությունը չի…


Ես էդ երեք մարդկանց մեջ հաստատ հավասարի նշան չեմ դրել ու չեմ դնի, Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի ամենաշատը այդ անուններն էին մեջբերվում, դրա համար էլ դրանք շեշտեցի, ուզում ա թող Պողոսը, Սիմոնն ու Մարտիրոսը լինի նախագահ, խնդիրն էն չի, թե ով ա նախագահը, խնդիրն էն ա, թե ով ա հայը որպես անհատ ու ոնց ա ինքնադրսևորվում որպես ժողովորուդ, ու եթե ուժեղ ժողովրդի նախագահ անգամ ամենավերջին սրիկան լինի, եթե ժողովուրդը միավոր լինի, ինքը չի կարողանա ժողովրդի դեմ գործել, թե չէ մի տաս հոգի վեր են կենում, ուզում են մի բան փոխել, մնում են վերջում մենակ, հիասթափվում, Հայաստանից գնում, անունը դնում ստանան գիտի ինչ...

----------

Tig (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius



----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Rammstein (10.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս լրիվ աղանդավորական շարժում էր...
> 
> հ.գ. Գնել ջան տավար չէ, տավարի ցավ


Ինչ էլ լավ են աղոթում... ջիգյարով...
Բոլոր պասպորտով բ.տ.-երի մեջ պոտենցիալ հոգևորական ա նստած ու լրիվ հակառակը:

----------

Tig (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էդ երեք մարդկանց մեջ հաստատ հավասարի նշան չեմ դրել ու չեմ դնի, Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի ամենաշատը այդ անուններն էին մեջբերվում, դրա համար էլ դրանք շեշտեցի, ուզում ա թող Պողոսը, Սիմոնն ու Մարտիրոսը լինի նախագահ, *խնդիրն էն չի, թե ով ա նախագահը, խնդիրն էն ա, թե ով ա հայը որպես անհատ ու ոնց ա ինքնադրսևորվում որպես ժողովորուդ*, ու եթե ուժեղ ժողովրդի նախագահ անգամ ամենավերջին սրիկան լինի, եթե ժողովուրդը միավոր լինի, ինքը չի կարողանա ժողովրդի դեմ գործել, թե չէ մի տաս հոգի վեր են կենում, ուզում են մի բան փոխել, մնում են վերջում մենակ, հիասթափվում, Հայաստանից գնում, անունը դնում ստանան գիտի ինչ...


այ հենց դա էլ արտահայտվում ա ընտրված նախագահի մեջ… մարմնավորվում ա… եթե սերժի կերպարանքով ու մտային կարողություններով մեկը կարողանում ա մի երկրում դառնալ նախագահ, դա էդ երկրի ու ժողովրդի դեմքն ա… իհարկե սիմվոլիկ, բայց դեմքն ա… դրանից էլ սկսվում ա…

----------


## Tig

> Ես էդ երեք մարդկանց մեջ հաստատ հավասարի նշան չեմ դրել ու չեմ դնի, Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի ամենաշատը այդ անուններն էին մեջբերվում, դրա համար էլ դրանք շեշտեցի, ուզում ա թող Պողոսը, Սիմոնն ու Մարտիրոսը լինի նախագահ, խնդիրն էն չի, թե ով ա նախագահը, խնդիրն էն ա, թե ով ա հայը որպես անհատ ու ոնց ա ինքնադրսևորվում որպես ժողովորուդ, ու եթե ուժեղ ժողովրդի նախագահ անգամ ամենավերջին սրիկան լինի, եթե ժողովուրդը միավոր լինի, ինքը չի կարողանա ժողովրդի դեմ գործել, թե չէ մի տաս հոգի վեր են կենում, ուզում են մի բան փոխել, մնում են վերջում մենակ, հիասթափվում, Հայաստանից գնում, անունը դնում ստանան գիտի ինչ...


Alphaone ջան, բայց էդ քո ասած ժողովրդին պիտի ձևավորել, կերտել, դաստիարակել: Քո ուզած ժողովորդը օդից չի ընկնում:

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Երդման արարողության համար դեպի մարզահամերգային համալիր Սերժի ճանապարհը նման էր Հայաստանը 5 տարի հետոյին, երբ փողոցները ու մայթերը դատարկ էին մարդկանցից ու կային միայն սևազգեստ զոմբիներ: Ում է պետք այդ ցուցամոլական երթևեկությունը երբ մարդկանց *այ էսպես* արգելում են հայտնվել այդ կողմերում: Իսկ այլ երկրներում նախագահը ճանապարհին ամբողջ պարագծով շրջապատված է լինում  իր ժողովրդով:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ էլ լավ են աղոթում... ջիգյարով...


Աաաաա... դու Վովային լսի. «..... հավիտյանս, հավիտենից*ս*....»  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), Hda (09.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Աաաաա... դու Վովային լսի. «..... հավիտյանս, հավիտենից*ս*....»


Շատ հուզվելուց ա, էմոցիաները խեղդում են:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> էս նկարը նայի հետո կխոսանք կոպիտ եղել են թե չէ… 
> 
> Կցորդ 55505
> 
> … ու եթե բան չունես ասելու, մի ասա "Երբ որ կգնաս ընդեղ կկանգնես"… էտի սխալ բան ա…


Թեման մի շեղի: 
Ես քեզ ասում եմ ջահելներին մի հեգնի։ Իսկ էդ տավարի նկարը դրա հետ կապ չունի‎։

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (09.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աաաաա... դու Վովային լսի. «..... հավիտյանս, հավիտենից*ս*....»


ապեր էդ վերջին "ս"-ն բխկալուց ա… քյաբաբը որ ուտում ես հետո էլ վրից պեպսի ես խմում ու ասում ես "հավիտենից", էդ վախտ բխկում ես ու մի հատ էքստռա "ս" ա գալի "հավիտենից"-ի վերջում…

----------


## Alphaone

> Alphaone ջան, բայց էդ քո ասած ժողովրդին պիտի ձևավորել, կերտել, դաստիարակել: Քո ուզած ժողովորդը օդից չի ընկնում:


Ասածս հենց դա է, բայց էդ ժողովրդին մենակ նախագահը չի կերտում, կերտում է մտավորականությունը, թեկուզ հենց ակումբն ինքը

----------

Tig (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թեման մի շեղի: 
> Ես քեզ ասում եմ ջահելներին մի հեգնի։ Իսկ էդ տավարի նկարը դրա հետ կապ չունի‎։


հեգնելու եմ… որտև Րաֆֆին էն դուռռակը չի որ հնարավոր չէր տեսնել… որտև էսօր իրանց նման ջահելներ 4-6 տարի պտի բանտ նստեն չարած բանի համար… ու էտի Րաֆֆիի միտինգներում մի բերան չասվեց… 

խի՞ չեմ հեգնի որ, դու հլա սպասի… մի հատ ռազմինկա անեմ,… 

Ներս, մի նեղացի, ապեր…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հեգնելու եմ…


Էդ ո՞ւմ ես հեգնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասածս հենց դա է, բայց էդ ժողովրդին մենակ նախագահը չի կերտում, կերտում է մտավորականությունը, թեկուզ հենց ակումբն ինքը


Էսօր մտավորականությանը կերտում ա նախագահը: Ու ոչ միայն կերտում ա, այլ նաև մկրտում ա, զկրտում, գզռտում ա, բռթռտում ա...... մտավորականությունն էլ դրանից հաճույք ա ստանում: էտ մտավորականության հույսին ա մնացել ժողովուրդը, որ էս օրին ա:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (10.04.2013), Tig (09.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (09.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2013), Շինարար (09.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Օրվա նկարը, էս ոնց ընկավ:



Նկարը ֆեյսբուքի իր էջից եմ հանել:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), Hda (09.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (09.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Օրվա նկարը, էս ոնց ընկավ:
> 
> Նկարը ֆեյսբուքի իր էջից եմ հանել:


Երևի Հայասդանին հողն է պագնում, չեն թողնում:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (09.04.2013), Աթեիստ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրվա նկարը, էս ոնց ընկավ:
> 
> 
> 
> Նկարը ֆեյսբուքի իր էջից եմ հանել:


Սենց ընկավ, որ հետո Վովայի հետ ջան ջիգյար ասելով դեմներովս իջներ ներքև աղոթելու, մենք էլ բանից լրիվ բեխաբար: 

Մեռնեմ թե հավայի չի ընկել, ու էն կողմից էլ հատուկ զակազով նկարողը կանգնած չի եղել, որ պահը բռնացնի:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Երևի Հայասդանին հողն է պագնում, չեն թողնում:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ պարզապես գգմփաց գգմփացյալ:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> այ հենց դա էլ արտահայտվում ա ընտրված նախագահի մեջ… մարմնավորվում ա… եթե սերժի կերպարանքով ու մտային կարողություններով մեկը կարողանում ա մի երկրում դառնալ նախագահ, դա էդ երկրի ու ժողովրդի դեմքն ա… իհարկե սիմվոլիկ, բայց դեմքն ա… դրանից էլ սկսվում ա…


Ախր ուզում ա թող կարաբաս բարաբասը դառնա, Մաքիավելին էնքան հավես բան ա ասել, ասել ա ժողովուրդը տիրակալին սիրում ա իր հայեցողությամբ, տիրակալից վախենում տիրակալի հայեցողությամբ, դրա համար էլ տիրակալը պիտի շեշտը դնի նրա վրա, ինչ իրենից ա կախված, ոչ թե սպասի ուրիշի հայեցողությանը, հիմա տեղերը փոխենք, տիրակալը ժողովրդին սիրում ա իր հայեցողությամբ, ժողովրդից վապենում, ժողովրդի հայեցողությամբ ու հենց ժողովուրդն անի էն, ինչ իրանից ա կախված, կապ չի ուենա ով ա նախագահի աթոռին իսկ շատ շուտով էլ էդ աթոռին կհայտնվի նա, ով պետք ա լինի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օրվա նկարը, էս ոնց ընկավ:
> 
> 
> 
> Նկարը ֆեյսբուքի իր էջից եմ հանել:


Վերջն էլի Վովան բռնեց… ծոմից հետո ա, բայց լավ էլ ծանր ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հեգնելու եմ… որտև Րաֆֆին էն դուռռակը չի որ հնարավոր չէր տեսնել… որտև էսօր իրանց նման ջահելներ 4-6 տարի պտի բանտ նստեն չարած բանի համար… ու էտի Րաֆֆիի միտինգներում մի բերան չասվեց… 
> 
> խի՞ չեմ հեգնի որ, դու հլա սպասի… մի հատ ռազմինկա անեմ,… 
> 
> Ներս, մի նեղացի, ապեր…


Ապեր, ջահելները մեղք չունենք: Փրփրուրներից են կախվել: Սաղս էլ էտ փրփուրներից ենք կախվել: Հիմա ինչ անենք, որ էսօր փողոցում մենակ Րաֆֆին ա, ու էտ ախմախն էլ տավարի ցավ ա (Tig 2013, p. 174)

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Էսօր մտավորականությանը կերտում ա նախագահը: Ու ոչ միայն կերտում ա, այլ նաև մկրտում ա, զկրտում, գզռտում ա, բռթռտում ա...... մտավորականությունն էլ դրանից հաճույք ա ստանում: էտ մտավորականության հույսին ա մնացել ժողովուրդը, որ էս օրին ա:


Իմ համար մտավորականությունը մտածելու կարողություն ունեցողն է, ասենք մեկը դու Տրիբուն ջան ու նախագահն ով էլ լինի, դեռ հորիզոնում նենց մեկը չկա, որ քեզ կերտի, դու էլ... Ինչևէ, ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն մեկը պիտի իրենից սկսի, քանի դեռ ուզում ենք աշխարհը փոխել, աշխահն ա մեզ փոխում, հենց մենք մեզ փոխենք, աշխարհն էլ կփոխվի

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ա՜, էս ինչքան փիլիսոփայեցի էսօր 
 :Jpit:

----------

Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ համար մտավորականությունը մտածելու կարողություն ունեցողն է, ասենք մեկը դու Տրիբուն ջան ու նախագահն ով էլ լինի, դեռ հորիզոնում նենց մեկը չկա, որ քեզ կերտի, դու էլ... Ինչևէ, ասածս էն ա, որ ամեն մեկը պիտի իրենից սկսի, քանի դեռ ուզում ենք աշխարհը փոխել, աշխահն ա մեզ փոխում, հենց մենք մեզ փոխենք, աշխարհն էլ կփոխվի


Alphaone ջան, ես քեզ շատ սիրում ու հարգում եմ, անկեղծ, բայց էս գրածներդ բանալ փիլիսոփայություն են: Ներող էլի, ընգեր: Ուղղակի իրական կյանքն ու հարաբերությունները էտ դաշտից լրիվ դուրս են:

----------

Alphaone (10.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ա՜, էս ինչքան փիլիսոփայեցի էսօր


Ինձանից երկար ես ապրելու, երկու վարկյան առաջ ընգար  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ ո՞ւմ ես հեգնել:


Հայ ժողովրդին…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Է, ժող...
Էրնեկ մի օր մեր էրեխեքը ապրեն Հայաստանում, որտեղ երկրի տերերն ու տերերի հակառակորդներն իրենց անբարոյականությամբ ու տմարդիությամբ իրար հետ չեն մրցում:

----------

Alphaone (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Ruby Rue (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հայ ժողովրդին…


Ինչո՞ւ, եղբայր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Րաֆֆու պատալոկը Լիցկային գորձից հանել տալը կլինի... :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (10.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013)

----------


## Գեա

էսօր Սերժը եռաբլուրը պղծեց: 
Րաֆֆին Ծիծեռնակաբերդը:
Գարեգինն էլ ՙՙՀայր մեր՚՚-ը:
Աստված էլ բեթարից ազատի...

----------

Alphaone (10.04.2013), Chilly (10.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (10.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013), Բիձա (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (10.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2013), Շինարար (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Րաֆֆու պատալոկը Լիցկային գորձից հանել տալը կլինի...


Րաֆֆին պատալոկ չունի, Մարկ, իրա կռիշը էն գլխից տարած էր:
Երբ որ գնացել էր Ստամբուլ ու հողերն էր պահանջում թուրքերից, որ տուտ ժե վերադարձնեն իրան:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչո՞ւ, եղբայր:


որտև հայ ժողովուրդը վատն ա…

----------


## dvgray

> էսօր Սերժը եռաբլուրը պղծեց: 
> Րաֆֆին Ծիծեռնակաբերդը:
> Գարեգինն էլ ՙՙՀայր մեր՚՚-ը:
> Աստված էլ բեթարից ազատի...


Սերժը Ծոմակին մի հատ լավ պաշտոն ա տալու շուտով,  տրանս... փարենսիի նախագահ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

դաժե Ռաֆֆու հետի էն տղեն (ախռանիկ ա ինչ ա) էր էսօր կաստում շըլվարով: Գիտեր թե էսօր արդեն Վաչոյի պաշտոնին ա լինելու… :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (10.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

մեկ ա վաղը բոլորը սաղ էս մոռանալու են...
ժողովրդի հիշողությունը շատ կարճ ա...

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Է, ժող...
> Էրնեկ մի օր մեր էրեխեքը ապրեն Հայաստանում, որտեղ երկրի տերերն ու տերերի հակառակորդներն իրենց անբարոյականությամբ ու տմարդիությամբ իրար հետ չեն մրցում:


Չէ, էտ մեր էրեխեքի տեսնելու բան չի...Մեր ծոռների-ծոռների-......-ծոռների համար՝ միգուցե...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> որտև հայ ժողովուրդը վատն ա…


Վատը չի Մեֆ, հոգնած ա, կոտրված, վախեցած, անտարբերացած, դատարկված ու բնույթով մենակ:

----------

Ambrosine (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վատը չի Մեֆ, հոգնած ա, կոտրված, վախեցած, անտարբերացած, դատարկված ու բնույթով մենակ:


Որ բազառում տենց ձի առաջարկեն, չես ասի՞ «վատն ա»։

----------

Hda (10.04.2013), Mephistopheles (10.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Որ բազառում տենց ձի առաջարկեն, չես ասի՞ «վատն ա»։


Կասեմ ու սխալ կլինեմ:

----------

Hda (10.04.2013), ivy (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

5-6 հոգով մենթերը տվին մարդու քիթը լխկին, տարան բաժին մի լավ բացատրին, վաղն էլ կանչում են, որ բացատրություն տա, թե ինչի ա բռնություն կիրառել ոստիկանի նկատմամբ։

http://lragir.am/index.php/arm/0/country/view/81348

Արա էս եթիմները (c Տրիբուն) էնքան դեբիլ են, որ մարդ չի էլ ուզում սրանց դեմ պայքարի  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (10.04.2013), Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կասեմ ու սխալ կլինեմ:


… դու էն ասա, կառնե՞ս… փող կտա՞ս…

----------


## Ambrosine

> 5-6 հոգով մենթերը տվին մարդու քիթը լխկին, տարան բաժին մի լավ բացատրին, վաղն էլ կանչում են, որ բացատրություն տա, թե ինչի ա բռնություն կիրառել ոստիկանի նկատմամբ։
> 
> http://lragir.am/index.php/arm/0/country/view/81348
> 
> Արա էս եթիմները (c Տրիբուն) էնքան դեբիլ են, որ մարդ չի էլ ուզում սրանց դեմ պայքարի


Իսկ ինձ մոտ շատ վատ հիշողություններ առաջացան մի քանի տեսանյութ դիտելուց հետո. շատ նման ա ամեն ինչ 2008թ.-ին: Էդ ո՞նց էին հրում տարեց մարդկանց, բղավում վրաները...

----------

Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> … դու էն ասա, կառնե՞ս… փող կտա՞ս…


Հարցն առնելը չի, այլ չծախելը...

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (10.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Լավ սաղ հեչ, Դորտմունդն էս իիիիիիինչ արեեեեեեեեց!!! Հեղափոխություն վերջին րոպեներին... այ էս ա Պայքա՛ր, Պայքա՛ր, Մինչև Վերջը

----------

Rammstein (10.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> … դու էն ասա, կառնե՞ս… փող կտա՞ս…


Զուգահեռն ի սկզբանե սխալ ա:
Ձիուն էդ վիճակի կարա հասցնի իր նախկին տերը բազառ բերելուց առաջ ու ձին ոչ մի բան չի կարա էդ վերաբերմունքի դեմ անի, որտև անլեզու հայվան ա, ինքը չգիտի, որ կարա նաև այլ վերաբերմունք լինի:
Իսկ նույն վիճակում գտնվող ժողովուրդը գիտի, որ կա այլ վերաբերմունք: *Պետք ա լինի* այլ վերաբերմունք:
Ու ամեն ինչ անում ա իրանից գնացած (գուցե և ոչ բավարար, չեմ վիճում) որ փոխի էդ վիճակը: 
Բայց դա անհնարին ա անել, երբ իր առաջնորդը կամ վերամբարձ խոսող, սխալ կադրային քաղաքականություն վարող, տարիքն անցած զորացրված փիլիսոփա ա, կամ մարդասպան, խորամանկ, անհոգի ու անսրբություն սրիկա, կամ նառկաման, ղումարբազ, կրիմինալ, գավառական մտածելակերպով հայվան կամ էլ անմեղսունակ, տավարի ցավ, ուղեղի փոխարեն շատ եփած սպագետտի լցրած աղանդավոր շոգեքարշի որդի:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Էն որ ասում էին Լեւոնի ժամանակ մարդիկ ագրեսիվ էին, էս անգամ էլ հո հանգիստ մարդիկ են, բայց  չոստիկանների արածները ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում... Րաֆֆին էլ իրա ծիծեռնակաբերդով, մի խոսքով բարդակ է, հույսը դրել են մեր՝ երիտասարդների վրա, բայց մենք էլ մեր նյարդային բջիջների մասին ենք մտածում արդեն... ուֆ գնամ քնեմ, որ վաղվանից մտածեմ անելիքներիս մասին, թե չէ մենք որ մեր մասին չմտածենք, ինչ նախագահ, ինչ ընտրություն, ինչ Բարեւ... Մի խոսքով նոր շարժում եմ սկսում՝ Հաջող:

----------

Zodiac (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, Րաֆֆին Վովայի հետ ինչո՞վ գնաց Ծիծեռնակաբերդ հետ եկավ, ոտքո՞վ  :Huh:  Էս ինչ ձև ծաղրի ենթարկեցին ժողովրդին։ Խի՞ արա, էդ մարդիկ ձեզ ի՞նչ էին արել։

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> հեգնելու եմ… որտև Րաֆֆին էն դուռռակը չի որ հնարավոր չէր տեսնել… որտև էսօր իրանց նման ջահելներ 4-6 տարի պտի բանտ նստեն չարած բանի համար… ու էտի Րաֆֆիի միտինգներում մի բերան չասվեց… 
> 
> խի՞ չեմ հեգնի որ, դու հլա սպասի… մի հատ ռազմինկա անեմ,… 
> 
> Ներս, մի նեղացի, ապեր…


Բարև Մեֆ։

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարև Մեֆ։


Փարև Ներսես ախպար…

----------

Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ինձ մոտ շատ վատ հիշողություններ առաջացան մի քանի տեսանյութ դիտելուց հետո. շատ նման ա ամեն ինչ 2008թ.-ին: Էդ ո՞նց էին հրում տարեց մարդկանց, բղավում վրաները...


Աստ, կարոտել եմ քեզ տնաշեն, ո՞ր թվից չեմ տեսել  :Jpit:  Թեթև տար այ բալամ, մենք որ պայքարում էինք, մեր վրա կրակում էին, սա դրա դեմ կոպիտ մասաժ ա, ոչ ավելին  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Անպատասխանատու ավանտյուրիստ՞ թե՞ «իմբեցի՞լ»: Այս է հարցը : :Think:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (10.04.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Արյաա, նոր եմ գլխի ընկնում, որ սիրուշոյ պռոգմեշը նվրված էր Ռաֆֆին

 Նա անհնազանդ է ու քաջ,
Աչքերում ապրում է լուռ պայքար,
Կյանքը հողի հետ մենամարտ,
Հաղթահարում է իր հոգով անպարտ:

----------

murmushka (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, դուք ի՞նչ էիք սպասում որ հիմա սենց ազդվել եք…

----------

ivy (10.04.2013), Kuk (10.04.2013), Sagittarius (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ, դուք ի՞նչ էիք սպասում որ հիմա սենց ազդվել եք…


Հեծանիվ էին հորինել, բրիտանացի գիտնականների հետ հետազոտությունների արդյունքներում հեղափոխության նոր տեսակ էին հայտնաբերել, որը դիմացավ մինչև մենթերի մի քանի չափալախը։ Սենց խախանդ նախագահական ընտրություններ դեռ չէին եղել. բարև, արև..

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ժողովուրդ, դուք ի՞նչ էիք սպասում որ հիմա սենց ազդվել եք…


սրանից Ռաֆֆին՝ Սերժին

----------

Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Ոբշմ, ռուսներն ու եվրոպացիք պայմանավորվել են ու պլծ, ժողովուրդն էլ պոխ... Ոչինչ էլ չենք կարող անել:

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հիմա խմած էր թե՞ չէ... Ով կարա ասի ՞... :Jpit: ))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ZkQbS476euE

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստ, կարոտել եմ քեզ տնաշեն, ո՞ր թվից չեմ տեսել  Թեթև տար այ բալամ, մենք որ պայքարում էինք, մեր վրա կրակում էին, սա դրա դեմ կոպիտ մասաժ ա, ոչ ավելին


Վերջին անգամ երևի անցյալ ամառ ենք հանդիպել  :Jpit: :

----------

Kuk (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Հիմա խմած էր թե՞ չէ... Ով կարա ասի ՞...))
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ZkQbS476euE


դու պետքա ասես, ո՞վ պետքա ասի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> դու պետքա ասես, ո՞վ պետքա ասի


ես էլ մարդկանց փուռը տալու գործով չեմ զբաղվում Արթ ջան.. Հերիք ա... Հոգնել ենք:  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (10.04.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժողովուրդ, դուք ի՞նչ էիք սպասում


Էն, ինչ ժողովրդի մի մասը 2008-ին էր սպասում էր, բայց չեղավ ու շատերը տենց էլ չջոկեցին, որ թատրոն էր:

----------

Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Երվանդ

http://www.hottv.am/politics/161832 Պուպսիկ ա Ստյոպը :Love:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), Kuk (10.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էն, ինչ ժողովրդի մի մասը 2008-ին էր սպասում էր, բայց չեղավ ու շատերը տենց էլ չջոկեցին, որ թատրոն էր:


ո՞նց էր թատրոն: Հիմքեր կա՞ն այդպես ասելու: 2008-ն էր թատրոն՞… :Shok:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ախր Ստյոպի պես մարդիկ, ոնց կարան էս գազաններին հաղթեն, սրանց պիտի մի հատ ռումբ գցես վրեքը պրծնես, ուրիշ ձև չկա:

----------

Kuk (10.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ո՞նց էր թատրոն: Հիմքեր կա՞ն այդպես ասելու:


հիմքեր իրավաբանական երբէև  չեն լինի ,  անգամ Լրոնի կգբ-ական լինելու հիմքեր չեն լինի... 
ժողեվրդի  մակարդակի վրա պետք ա ընդամենը տրամաբանել

----------


## dvgray

> Ախր Ստյոպի պես մարդիկ, ոնց կարան էս գազաններին հաղթեն, սրանց պիտի մի հատ ռումբ գցես վրեքը պրծնես, ուրիշ ձև չկա:


սրանց ծոմակ ա պետք, ծոմակ...

----------


## Kuk

> ո՞նց էր թատրոն: Հիմքեր կա՞ն այդպես ասելու: 2008-ն էր թատրոն՞…


Բացում ա չէ՞  :LOL:  Լավն են էլի էս նոր մոդելի հեղափոխությունները  :LOL:

----------

Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Լավ, ոչինչ, 88-ից հետո առաջին շարժումն էր իրանց համար, դեռ կսովորեն, երևի..

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2013)

----------


## Երվանդ

> սրանց ծոմակ ա պետք, ծոմակ...


 dvgray ջան, ով ինչ ասեց դու Ծոմակին մեջբերիր  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մեֆ , վիզա կուղարկես ինձ?

----------


## Rammstein

> ո՞նց էր թատրոն: Հիմքեր կա՞ն այդպես ասելու: 2008-ն էր թատրոն՞…


Ինչը իմ ու շատ շատերի համար հիմք ա ենթադրելու, որ թատրոն էր, ոմանց համար դա կարող ա շատ լուրջ քաղաքականություն ա, որի ամբողջ խորությունը մենակ իրանք են հասկանում ու դրա համար Րաֆֆիի հետ հույս կապողներին վերեւից են նայում, ղժժացող սմայլիկներ են դնում ու դրանով իրանց դեմք են զգում::  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բացում ա չէ՞  Լավն են էլի էս նոր մոդելի հեղափոխությունները


հա, բանծիկ, փուչիկ, ռահվիրա, ծոմ, մոմ, շարֆ էս շոգին... հետաքրիր ա..

----------

Kuk (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչը իմ ու շատ շատերի համար հիմք ա ենթադրելու, որ թատրոն էր, ոմանց համար դա կարող ա շատ լուրջ քաղաքականություն ա, որի ամբողջ խորությունը մենակ իրանք են հասկանում ու դրա համար Րաֆֆիի հետ հույս կապողներին վերեւից են նայում, ղժժացող սմայլիկներ են դնում ու դրանով իրանց դեմք են զգում::


հիմքեր չասացիր թատրոնի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Խոսակցություններ կան, որ ինչ որ լիմիտ ա սահմանվել, որ եթե 800 անգամ էլ Րաֆֆին ասի` գեցցե Հայասդանը, Ֆեյսբուքում օռանժ ավատարները 600-ով ավելանան, յուրաքանչյուր ոք օրը 5 անգամ ասի` բարև, 3 անգամ` արև, Սերժը հրաժարական ա տալու։ Ո՞վ ա տեղյակ, ճիշտ ա՞, թե՞ սուտ ինֆո ա տարածվել։

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> հիմքեր չասացիր թատրոնի համար


Ի՞նչ փաստ ես ուզում ախպերս, ասա ես բերեմ։ 2008-ը չես հավատո՞ւմ, որ թատրոն էր։ Էդ սնայպերները կատակով էին կրակում բռատ, էս որ հիմիկվանից մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավել մարդ էր դուրս եկել, սաղ դերասան էին, հո պայքարող քաղաքացիներ չէին, քաղբանտարկյալները հո բանտերում չէին, գնացել էին հանգստանալու, տենց ասում էին բանտում ենք, որ սաղ յան տային, չխանգարեին անդորրը։ Իսկ հիմա նայի` ինչքան կրեածիվ երեխեք են պայքարում, բոլորը առանժըվի սառոչկեք ունեն, շարֆիկներ սիրուն-պուպուշ, կայֆոտ կեդեր են հագնում, դասադուլչիկներ են կազմակերպում սիրուն-սիրուն, բաա, դե գնա, իսկ դու չես մասնակցում  :Tongue:

----------

Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> հիմքեր չասացիր թատրոնի համար


Նենց չի, որ որ նոր բան պիտի ասեի, որի մասին չգիտես: Ընդհանուր ՀԱԿ-ի քայլերից ու դրանց արդյունքներից (ավելի ճիշտ` արդյունքների բացակայությունից) ես տենց եզրակացության եմ եկել:

Ինչեւէ, թեմայից շատ չշեղվեմ: Բարեւ Մարկիզ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> հիմքեր չասացիր թատրոնի համար


թատրոն չգիտեմ, բայց Լևոնի խաղացած շախմատը էս քանի տարի կլոունադա էր: 

հ.գ. բայց մենք ինչ կարգի լուզերներ ենք, որ երկու լուզերների մեջ փորձում ենք ջոկենք, թե որն ա ավելի պակաս լուզեր

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Հա մեկ էլ ինֆո կա, որ եթե շոուի մասնակիցների վրա ղժժացողներին շատ կարմիր վարկանիշ տան, Սերժը մի այլ կարգի կվախենա ու հրաժարական կտա  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա մեկ էլ ինֆո կա, որ եթե շոուի մասնակիցների վրա ղժժացողներին շատ կարմիր վարկանիշ տան, Սերժը մի այլ կարգի կվախենա ու հրաժարական կտա


Էլ չի թողում տամ:  :LOL: 
Առ դրա տեղը կարմիր սմայլիկ.  :Love: 
 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Ուրիշ ա էլի էս բարի հեղափոխությունը, սենց նայում ես էս մտերմիկ ջերմ մթնոլորտին, քեֆդ բերում ա.



Մենակ ափսոս, որ Արմենի քիթը մի թեթև կոտրվեց  :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Էլ չի թողում տամ: 
> Առ դրա տեղը կարմիր սմայլիկ.


Այ էս ուրիշ բան, այ էս բարևի ոճի մեջ ա, թեչէ դրել կարմիր քարտ ես տալիս, որ ի՞նչ անես, դու հո Տիգրան Կարապետիչը չե՞ս։ 
Այ էս սրտիկ սմայլիկը որ դնում ես, մեր բանավեճը դառնում ա Րաֆֆի-Վովա ջերմ մթնոլորտի նման. ի՞նչ վատ ա։

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ էս ուրիշ բան, այ էս բարևի ոճի մեջ ա, թեչէ դրել կարմիր քարտ ես տալիս, որ ի՞նչ անես, դու հո Տիգրան Կարապետիչը չե՞ս։ 
> Այ էս սրտիկ սմայլիկը որ դնում ես, մեր բանավեճը դառնում ա Րաֆֆի-Վովա ջերմ մթնոլորտի նման. ի՞նչ վատ ա։


Ասում են էնքան ջերմ ա որ Րաֆֆիի կնիկը խանդում ա…

----------


## Հայկօ

Էսօր եմ նկարել՝ գիշերվա տասնմեկի կողմերը, գուշակեք՝ որտեղ ու ինչից հետո: Ամեն ինչ ամփոփեց: Էսօրվա մասին ասելու բան էլ չկա: Նենց ա, որ նույնիսկ քֆուր չեմ ուզում տալ: Սենց, իլահի: Աբրըմ ենք:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), LisBeth (10.04.2013), Ruby Rue (10.04.2013), Sagittarius (10.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (11.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսօր եմ նկարել՝ գիշերվա տասնմեկի կողմերը, գուշակեք՝ որտեղ ու ինչից հետո: Ամեն ինչ ամփոփեց: Էսօրվա մասին ասելու բան էլ չկա: Նենց ա, որ նույնիսկ քֆուր չեմ ուզում տալ: Սենց, իլահի: Աբրըմ ենք:


ես կքրֆեի, բայց արդեն էնքան տուգանային ունեմ որ մի հատ ոռ էլ ասեմ կփագեն…

----------

Kuk (11.04.2013), Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Մենակ ափսոս, որ Արմենի քիթը մի թեթև կոտրվեց


էտ որ քանի տարի ա ձրի, առանց մի բան անելու  "ընտանիք" ա պահում, ու նայելով իրա հագած կապածին հեչ էլ վատ չի պահում, բա մեկ մեկ էլ սենց կլինի, ինչ ա եղե՞լ  որ...
էն մյուսները որ գնում են տեցի կռուգում  իրար են մորթում, ի՞նքը իրանցից ինչով ա լավ...
ուզում ես լավ ապրես ժողովրդի հաշվին , պատրաստ եղիր  որ սենց բան էլ կպատահի... 
ով գիտի էտ մլիցեն լավ գիտեր թե ինչ  "երես փոխելով" ա սա զբաղված, բայց քանի որ ծառայության մեջ ա, մնում էր մենակ առիթը օգտագործեր... ու օգտագործեց ...

----------


## Chuk

Գնացինք, ջղայնացանք, զվարճացանք, նորից ջղայնացանք, վերադարձանք:

Հիմա շատ փոքրիկ ամփոփում:

Կետ 1. Այսուհետ ուղղակի չեմ հասկանա Րաֆֆիին պաշտպանողներին, որտև սա վերջնական ու հավիտյան ապացուցել ա որ ինքը օդ ա, խոտ ա, բութ ա: Սա բերում ա մի հատ արձանագրումի. լիդերն ամեն դեպքում չի կարող լինի ով ասես, դրա համար պետք ա մի քանի կարևոր հատկանիշ. խելք, դուխ, ստրատեգիա մշակելու կարողություն և այլն:

Կետ 2. Էս վերջին տարիներին բոլոր այն խոսքերը, որ իբր ժողովուրդը իրադարձությունների արդյունքում ընկճվել ա ու էլի ոտի կանգնող չի, իրականության հետ փոքր եզր չունի: Էս ժողովուրդը ոտի կանգնող, պայքարող ժողովուրդ ա: Առնվազն ժողովրդի մի հատվածը: Ուրեմն մնանք լավագույն օրերի սպասելիքով: Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա: Չընկճվել, հետ չկանգնել, պայքարել, էսքան բան ա մեզ պետք:

----------

Alphaone (10.04.2013), Hayk Avetisyan (10.04.2013), keyboard (10.04.2013), Kuk (11.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (10.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Գեա (10.04.2013), Դավիթ (10.04.2013), Հայկօ (10.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2013), Շինարար (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Գնացինք, ջղայնացանք, զվարճացանք, նորից ջղայնացանք, վերադարձանք:
> 
> Հիմա շատ փոքրիկ ամփոփում:
> 
> Կետ 1. Այսուհետ ուղղակի չեմ հասկանա Րաֆֆիին պաշտպանողներին, որտև սա վերջնական ու հավիտյան ապացուցել ա որ ինքը օդ ա, խոտ ա, բութ ա: Սա բերում ա մի հատ արձանագրումի. լիդերն ամեն դեպքում չի կարող լինի ով ասես, դրա համար պետք ա մի քանի կարևոր հատկանիշ. խելք, դուխ, ստրատեգիա մշակելու կարողություն և այլն:
> 
> Կետ 2. Էս վերջին տարիներին բոլոր այն խոսքերը, որ իբր ժողովուրդը իրադարձությունների արդյունքում ընկճվել ա ու էլի ոտի կանգնող չի, իրականության հետ փոքր եզր չունի: Էս ժողովուրդը ոտի կանգնող, պայքարող ժողովուրդ ա: Առնվազն ժողովրդի մի հատվածը: Ուրեմն մնանք լավագույն օրերի սպասելիքով: Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա: *Չընկճվել, հետ չկանգնել, պայքարել, էսքան բան ա մեզ պետք*:


Րաֆֆուց, ֆլանից, ֆստսնից հիասթափվելը ամենահեշտն է:Բա ո՞նց անի էս պահին էն մարդը, որը ընդունում է քո գրածի վերջի հատվածի մտքերը, եթե էս պահին մենակ Բարև շարժման մեջ կա մի փոքր պայքարի օջախ...
Մեֆի լոմկեքին լսի, թռնի՞ Հայաստանից...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.04.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Րաֆֆուց, ֆլանից, ֆստսնից հիասթափվելը ամենահեշտն է:Բա ո՞նց անի էս պահին էն մարդը, որը ընդունում է քո գրածի վերջի հատվածի մտքերը, եթե էս պահին մենակ Բարև շարժման մեջ կա մի փոքր պայքարի օջախ...
> Մեֆի լոմկեքին լսի, թռնի՞ Հայաստանից...


Հայաստանում պայքարի օջախներ միշտ եղել են ու կլինեն: Պայքարը երկու տարբերա կա, ռադիկալ, կտրուկ ու միանգամից, կամ աստիճանաբար, քայլ առ քայլ: Էդ քայլ առ քայլը վաղուց կա Հայաստանում. տարաբնույթ պիկետներ, ցույցեր, ակցիաներ, երթեր: Ու եթե էս պահին պայքարի օջախ չկա (հիմա արդեն այսպես կոչված «բարևի հեղափոխությունն» էլ արդեն չկա), ուրեմն իմ ընտրությունն ա, նախկինի պես, մասնակցել այդ փոքր ակցիաներին, մինչև որ կգա մեծի պահը:

----------

Tig (10.04.2013)

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. իրականում երեկ շատ-շատերն են Րաֆֆուց հիասթափվել, բայց ոչ ես: Մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, երբեք հույս չեմ կապել, որ մի հատ էլ հիասթափվեմ: Ուրիշ հարց, որ պայքարող մասսաների կողքին, իրենց հետ միշտ ուզել եմ լինել: Ուշադրություն, Րաֆֆիի չէ, այլ պայքարող ժողովրդի:

Հայաստանից գնալ էլ ոչ մեկին խորհուրդ չէի տա: Ես որ մնալու եմ:

----------

Kuk (11.04.2013), Tig (10.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.04.2013), Հայկօ (10.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Րաֆֆուց, ֆլանից, ֆստսնից հիասթափվելը ամենահեշտն է:Բա ո՞նց անի էս պահին էն մարդը, որը ընդունում է քո գրածի վերջի հատվածի մտքերը, եթե էս պահին մենակ Բարև շարժման մեջ կա մի փոքր պայքարի օջախ...
> Մեֆի լոմկեքին լսի, թռնի՞ Հայաստանից...


Ես երեկվանից անալիզ եմ անում ինձ համար, նենց խառըխշտիկ ու անընդհատ ինչ-որ մտքեր են գալիս...

Արմենին, արյունոտած որ տանում էին, ասում էր «Մի արեք, 5 տարում էլ մարդ չի մնա ցրելու կամ ծեծելու, դա եք ուզո՞ւմ»

Բայը ֆեյսի էջում գրել ա մոտավորապես սենց. Երեկ կար մի ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ (իրենց ներկայացմամբ), որ սադրում էր կտրուկ քայլերի։

Րաֆֆու խոսքերը. «Գնանք Բաղրամյան, բայց ի՞նչ պիտի անենք, կտրուկ քայլերը օգուտ չեն տալիս»

Ու սենց... Մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, այսքան անորոշ երբեք չեմ եղել։

----------

keyboard (10.04.2013), Zodiac (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես երեկվանից անալիզ եմ անում ինձ համար, նենց խառըխշտիկ ու անընդհատ ինչ-որ մտքեր են գալիս...
> 
> Արմենին, արյունոտած որ տանում էին, ասում էր «Մի արեք, 5 տարում էլ մարդ չի մնա ցրելու կամ ծեծելու, դա եք ուզո՞ւմ»
> 
> Բայը ֆեյսի էջում գրել ա մոտավորապես սենց. Երեկ կար մի ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ (իրենց ներկայացմամբ), որ սադրում էր կտրուկ քայլերի։
> 
> Րաֆֆու խոսքերը. «Գնանք Բաղրամյան, բայց ի՞նչ պիտի անենք, կտրուկ քայլերը օգուտ չեն տալիս»
> 
> Ու սենց... Մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, այսքան անորոշ երբեք չեմ եղել։


Բայը գլուխը պատովն ա տալիս  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

Երևի ճիշտ է արդեն էս թեման փակել,  երեկվանից հետո ակտուալ չի:
Րաֆֆիամերձ նյութերի համար էլ կա իմ կողմից բացված այլ թեմա- *ԲԱՐԵՎ- թավշյա հեղափոխություն, թե...*
Առաջարկում եմ դա դարձնել կարևոր...
Ո՞վ է կողմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Երևի ճիշտ է արդեն էս թեման փակել,  երեկվանից հետո ակտուալ չի:
> Րաֆֆիամերձ նյութերի համար էլ կա իմ կողմից բացված այլ թեմա- *ԲԱՐԵՎ- թավշյա հեղափոխություն, թե...*
> Առաջարկում եմ դա դարձնել կարևոր...
> Ո՞վ է կողմ:


Բացարձակ դեմ եմ ժամանակավրեպ թեման կարևոր դարձնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայը ֆեյսի էջում գրել ա մոտավորապես սենց. Երեկ կար մի ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ (իրենց ներկայացմամբ), որ սադրում էր կտրուկ քայլերի։





> Բայը գլուխը պատովն ա տալիս


Ամեն դեպքում էս թեմայով մի քանի բառ ասեմ: Դեռ վաղուց պարզ էր, որ ինչ-որ պահի փորձ է արվելու անհաջողությունները բարդել ՀԱԿ-ի վրա: ՀՀՇ տերմինն օգտագործվում ա մարդկանց նուրբ նյարդերի հետ խաղալու համար: ՀԱԿ-ից երեկ ահագին մարդ կար էնտեղ: Բոլորը զուսպ, հանգիստ էին: Այդ մարդկանց նպատակն էր լինել ժողովրդի կողքին, հնարավոր բախումների դեպքում փորձել հանդարտեցնել: ՀԱԿ-ից սադրիչ այնտեղ պարզապես չի եղել: ՀԱԿ-ից որևէ մեկը չի պահանջել կտրուկ քայլ, որտև բոլորս էլ լավ հասկանում էինք, որ այդքան սակավաթիվ մարդկանցով կտրուկ քայլեր անելը կոպտագույն սխալ կլինի: Չեմ բացառում, որ եղել է որպես ՀՀՇ ներկայացած խումբ, վստահ եմ, որ այդ խումբը, եթե եղել է, ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀՀՇ-ի հետ կապ չի ունեցել: Դա կամ իսկապես սադրիչներ են եղել,  որ ներկայացել են ՀՀՇ, կամ Բայի վառ երևակայության արդյունքն ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամեն դեպքում էս թեմայով մի քանի բառ ասեմ: Դեռ վաղուց պարզ էր, որ ինչ-որ պահի փորձ է արվելու անհաջողությունները բարդել ՀԱԿ-ի վրա: ՀՀՇ տերմինն օգտագործվում ա մարդկանց նուրբ նյարդերի հետ խաղալու համար: ՀԱԿ-ից երեկ ահագին մարդ կար էնտեղ: Բոլորը զուսպ, հանգիստ էին: Այդ մարդկանց նպատակն էր լինել ժողովրդի կողքին, հնարավոր բախումների դեպքում փորձել հանդարտեցնել: ՀԱԿ-ից սադրիչ այնտեղ պարզապես չի եղել: ՀԱԿ-ից որևէ մեկը չի պահանջել կտրուկ քայլ, որտև բոլորս էլ լավ հասկանում էինք, որ այդքան սակավաթիվ մարդկանցով կտրուկ քայլեր անելը կոպտագույն սխալ կլինի: Չեմ բացառում, որ եղել է որպես ՀՀՇ ներկայացած խումբ, վստահ եմ, որ այդ խումբը, եթե եղել է, ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀՀՇ-ի հետ կապ չի ունեցել: Դա կամ իսկապես սադրիչներ են եղել,  որ ներկայացել են ՀՀՇ, կամ Բայի վառ երևակայության արդյունքն ա:


Ժող, եթե ՀԱԿ-ի մի համակիր, կամ դաշնակցական, կամ ուղղակի վրդովված տնային տնտեսուհի կտրուկ քայլերի կոչեր ա արել, արդյոք ճիշտ ա իրան սադրիչ անվանել, գուցե անկեղծ պոռթկում ա, բա ինչ ենք ուզում` հազարավոր մարդիկ հավաքվեն մի տեղ, ու զինվորական քայլերթի կարգուկանոն լինի՞: Բանակում շարային երթի ժամանակ չի էդպես լինում, մեկի ոտքը ոլորվում ա, մեկը հարթաթաթ ա, մեկը բոյով ա, մյուսը կարճ, մեկը աջ ու ձախը խառնում ա: Եսիմ, ես կոչեր անող մարդկանց էլ չէի մեղադրի, սադրիչ անվանեի: Անելանելի վիճակում գտնվող մարդիկ` բոլորն իրար կողքի, իրար հետ, մեկն էլ չկա, որ ուղղորդի, ճամփա ցույց տա, պարզ չի՞, որ հազար ու մի առաջարկ ա լինելու, եկեք` սենց անենք, եկեք` նենց անենք: Մենք որ տանը հանգիստ պայմաններում նստած գրառում ենք անում, քանի-քանի ամենատարբեր առաջարկներ են եղել հենց էս թեմայում, բա էնտե՞ղ, երբ բոլորը դրանով են շնչում ու օդը չի հերիքո՞ւմ: Րաֆֆու քարոզիչները, էսօր ֆեյսում նայեմ, էլի սկսել են կպնել ժողովրդին, հիասթափվողներին, բարձրագոչ բաներ են գրում` զադնի չդնելու մասին: Ժողովուրդն էլ սադրիչ դառավ, լավ եք էլի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, եթե ՀԱԿ-ի մի համակիր, կամ դաշնակցական, կամ ուղղակի վրդովված տնային տնտեսուհի կտրուկ քայլերի կոչեր ա արել, արդյոք ճիշտ ա իրան սադրիչ անվանել, գուցե անկեղծ պոռթկում ա, բա ինչ ենք ուզում` հազարավոր մարդիկ հավաքվեն մի տեղ, ու զինվորական քայլերթի կարգուկանոն լինի՞: Բանակում շարային երթի ժամանակ չի էդպես լինում, մեկի ոտքը ոլորվում ա, մեկը հարթաթաթ ա, մեկը բոյով ա, մյուսը կարճ, մեկը աջ ու ձախը խառնում ա: Եսիմ, ես կոչեր անող մարդկանց էլ չէի մեղադրի, սադրիչ անվանեի: Անելանելի վիճակում գտնվող մարդիկ` բոլորն իրար կողքի, իրար հետ, մեկն էլ չկա, որ ուղղորդի, ճամփա ցույց տա, պարզ չի՞, որ հազար ու մի առաջարկ ա լինելու, եկեք` սենց անենք, եկեք` նենց անենք: Մենք որ տանը հանգիստ պայմաններում նստած գրառում ենք անում, քանի-քանի ամենատարբեր առաջարկներ են եղել հենց էս թեմայում, բա էնտե՞ղ, երբ բոլորը դրանով են շնչում ու օդը չի հերիքո՞ւմ: Րաֆֆու քարոզիչները, էսօր ֆեյսում նայեմ, էլի սկսել են կպնել ժողովրդին, հիասթափվողներին, բարձրագոչ բաներ են գրում` զադնի չդնելու մասին: Ժողովուրդն էլ սադրիչ դառավ, լավ եք էլի:


Շինարար ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ուշադիր չես: Ըստ Բայի գրառման էդ խումբը ներկայացել ա որպես «ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ»: Որպես ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ չէր կարող ներկայանալ ՀԱԿ շարքային համակիրը: Էդ դեպքում շատ-շատ կներկայանար որպես ՀԱԿ, ոչ թե ՀՀՇ: Որպես ՀՀՇ կարող էր ներկայանալ կամ ՀՀՇ անդամը, որոնք վստահ եմ, որ ռադիկալ գործողությունների կոչ չէին անի, կամ էլ սադրիչը, ով ուզել է, որ հետո ՀՀՇ-ի դեմ բոչկա գլորվի:

----------

Շինարար (10.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ուշադիր չես: Ըստ Բայի գրառման էդ խումբը ներկայացել ա որպես «ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ»: Որպես ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ չէր կարող ներկայանալ ՀԱԿ շարքային համակիրը: Էդ դեպքում շատ-շատ կներկայանար որպես ՀԱԿ, ոչ թե ՀՀՇ: Որպես ՀՀՇ կարող էր ներկայանալ կամ ՀՀՇ անդամը, որոնք վստահ եմ, որ ռադիկալ գործողությունների կոչ չէին անի, կամ էլ սադրիչը, ով ուզել է, որ հետո ՀՀՇ-ի դեմ բոչկա գլորվի:


Ուղղակի էդ տեսարանը ոնց փորձում եմ պատկերացնել, մի տեսակ մոգական ռեալիզմի շարքից ա դուրս գալիս: Այսինքն ոնց. մի խումբ մարդիկ են, ասում են՝ բարև ձեզ, մենք կոնկրետ էսքանս ՀՀՇ-ական ենք, ու սկսում են կտրուկ քայլերի կոչեր անել: Չեմ ասում բառացի, բայց մոտավորապես էդպիսի տեսարան, որ մեկը կամ մի քանիսը ինչ-որ բաներ առաջարկելիս հատուկ շեշտեն իրենց կուսակցական պատկանելությունը, չեմ պատկերացնում: Էդտեղ չեմ եղել, ավել-պակաս կներեք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի էդ տեսարանը ոնց փորձում եմ պատկերացնել, մի տեսակ մոգական ռեալիզմի շարքից ա դուրս գալիս: Այսինքն ոնց. մի խումբ մարդիկ են, ասում են՝ բարև ձեզ, մենք կոնկրետ էսքանս ՀՀՇ-ական ենք, ու սկսում են կտրուկ քայլերի կոչեր անել: Չեմ ասում բառացի, բայց մոտավորապես էդպիսի տեսարան, որ մեկը կամ մի քանիսը ինչ-որ բաներ առաջարկելիս հատուկ շեշտեն իրենց կուսակցական պատկանելությունը, չեմ պատկերացնում: Էդտեղ չեմ եղել, ավել-պակաս կներեք:


Շին ջան, ես տեսել եմ նման բաներ, դրա համար եմ ինձ թույլ տալիս ենթադրել, որ էդ կամ Բայի վառ երևակայության արդյունքն ա, կամ էլ մտածված սադրանք: Իհարկե հանգիստ կարող եմ սխալվել:

----------

Շինարար (10.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երևի ճիշտ է արդեն էս թեման փակել,  երեկվանից հետո ակտուալ չի:
> Րաֆֆիամերձ նյութերի համար էլ կա իմ կողմից բացված այլ թեմա- *ԲԱՐԵՎ- թավշյա հեղափոխություն, թե...*
> *Առաջարկում եմ դա դարձնել կարևոր.*..
> Ո՞վ է կողմ:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով երեկվանից հետո քո բացած թեման ա ոչ ակտուալ, Baradi ջան:
Ինքը նունիսկ մինչև երեկ կարևոր չէր, ուր մնաց՝ հիմա:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2013), Kuk (11.04.2013), Mephistopheles (10.04.2013), Աթեիստ (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես երեկվանից անալիզ եմ անում ինձ համար, նենց խառըխշտիկ ու անընդհատ ինչ-որ մտքեր են գալիս...
> 
> Արմենին, արյունոտած որ տանում էին, ասում էր «Մի արեք, 5 տարում էլ մարդ չի մնա ցրելու կամ ծեծելու, դա եք ուզո՞ւմ»
> 
> Բայը ֆեյսի էջում գրել ա մոտավորապես սենց. Երեկ կար մի ՀՀՇ-ական խումբ (իրենց ներկայացմամբ), որ սադրում էր կտրուկ քայլերի։
> 
> Րաֆֆու խոսքերը. «Գնանք Բաղրամյան, բայց ի՞նչ պիտի անենք, կտրուկ քայլերը օգուտ չեն տալիս»
> 
> Ու սենց... Մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, այսքան անորոշ երբեք չեմ եղել։


Եթե Բայի ասածի մեջ մի գրամ ճշմարտություն կա, ուրեմն երեկ միտինգին ու երթին սաղ մասնակցողները ՀՀՇ-ական սադրիչեր էին, ու գլխավոր սադրիչն էլ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանն էր  :Smile:  Հետաքրքիր ա բա Րաֆֆիի կողմնակիցներն ուր էին:

----------

Chuk (11.04.2013), Kuk (11.04.2013), Mephistopheles (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

երեկվա դեպքերից հետո րաֆֆւն արժե մոռանալ ընդհանրապս: բայց էս թեման փակել պետք չի: պետք է հիշել, թե ովքեր մեկ ամսում փոշիացրեցին կես միլիոնն ու լեգիտիմացրեցին չընտրվածին իրենց ապաշնորհ ու անուղեղ քայլերով:

----------

Chuk (11.04.2013), Kuk (11.04.2013), Mephistopheles (10.04.2013), murmushka (10.04.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

միտինգ- միլիցա-բերետ-բաղրամյան 26, կամ նստացույցով  ծեծվոցի, արունլվոցին արդեն  հետաքրիքիր չի հեչ: :
Գործը մեթոդով է արվում: 27 համարի կլուչով 27 համարի բոլտն են քանդում, ֆիլիպս ատվյորտկով՝ ֆիլիպս շուռուպը, թաշկինակով էլ քիթն են սրբում, այլ ոչ հակառակը: 
Քաղաքականությունն էլ իր հատուկ մեթոդներն ու գործիքներն ունի: Եթե միտինգի եկած մի անթրաշ-հիստերիկը, կամ 3 տող կյանքում չմտածած քյաֆթառ-  սովածը կարող է ամերիկյան համալսարան ավարտած քաղաքագետին  ստիպել գնալ մեկ քայլանոց բացահայտ քաղաքական պարտության, այսինքն բաղրամյան 26-ի վրա,ապա համ դարն ենք շշկռած, համ էլ  մեզնից ու մարդ ասածից ենք անտեղյակ:  
20 տարի նույն ճահճում թփրտալն ու ոչ մի հետևություն չանելն արդեն ոչ միայն դեֆեկտ է, այլ  խորը դիագնոզ: 
Ոնց որ թե ելք չկա:

----------


## Չամիչ

> 20 տարի նույն ճահճում թփրտալն ու ոչ մի հետևություն չանելն արդեն ոչ միայն դեֆեկտ է, այլ  խորը դիագնոզ: 
> Ոնց որ թե ելք չկա:


 :Sad:  դե արի ու մի համաձայնվի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե Բայի ասածի մեջ մի գրամ ճշմարտություն կա, ուրեմն երեկ միտինգին ու երթին սաղ մասնակցողները ՀՀՇ-ական սադրիչեր էին, ու գլխավոր սադրիչն էլ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանն էր  Հետաքրքիր ա բա Րաֆֆիի կողմնակիցներն ուր էին:


Բային պտի տանեինք որ Վովայի ու Րաֆֆիի հետ աղոթեր… էսի իրա ընտրությունն ա… ու ստիպենք որ ակցենտն էլ փոխի…

----------


## Գեա

Ամեն չարիքի մեջ մի գրամ բարիք կա, սրանից հետո գոնե երկրի ակտիվ մասսան վերջնականորեն հուսով եմ հասկացավ որ ամեն պոլի փետի հետևից գնալ պետք չի, միայն թե ռեժիմը տապալվի: Պոլի փետը շատ-շատ իրեն շլանգի տեղ կարա դնի,արդեն երկրորդ անգամ դրանում համոզվեցինք: Մնում ա, որ իրոք լիդեր ծնվի, իրական խարիզմատիկ , խելացի... ու ժողովուրդը նրան ընտրի հենց իր լիդերական որակի համար: Մեկը ես պատրաստ եմ իմ կոտրած ձեռով նույնիսկ հանրապետականի ընտրել. մենակ ինքը անհատական որակներ ունենա, եթե հանկարծ էդպիսի հրաշք լինի,ու էդ աղջամուղջում նման հրաշք լինի... 
Սկսում ենք լիդեր ստեղծել, ակումբ ջան քեզ տեսնեմ դու լիքը պոտենցիալ ունես :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե Բայի ասածի մեջ մի գրամ ճշմարտություն կա, ուրեմն երեկ միտինգին ու երթին սաղ մասնակցողները ՀՀՇ-ական սադրիչեր էին, ու գլխավոր սադրիչն էլ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանն էր  Հետաքրքիր ա բա Րաֆֆիի կողմնակիցներն ուր էին:


Ժող, եկեք բառացի մեջբերում անեմ էլի, ի դեպ, ես չեմ պնդում, որ ճիշտ ա կամ սուտ, պարզապես մտորում եմ



> Եթե ձեզ հետաքրքիր է ժողովրդի «անկառավարելի դառնալու» հանելուկը, պատմեմ, թե ես ինքս ինչ եմ տեսել. երեկ գիշերը մի քանի ՀՀՇ-ականներ (սեփական խոստովանությամբ) բաղրամյանի վրա զբաղված էին Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին հայհոյելով ու ժողովրդին սադրելով, տրամադրելով կոնֆրոնտացիայի: Հետո էլ ես դաշնակներին էի բան ասում:

----------


## Artgeo

«Նկարում գետնին ընկածը Անուշ Պողոսյանն է, ով սովորել է այդ ահասարսուռ Նուբարաշենի գիշերոթիկ դպրոցում, ուր ուսուցիչները մանկապղծության հոդվածով դատվում են... Այժմ նա ակտիվ ազատ քաղաքացի է, ում նկատմամբ ուժ են կիրառում մեր մայր ոստիկանությունը: Երեկ բերման է ենթարկվել նաև նա։ Նրա նկատմամբ նույնպես ուժ կիրառվեց մայր ոստիկանության կողմից, բերման ենթարկեցին աղջկան ու նույն հոդվածով` 50.000 դրամ իրենց օրինական պահանջները չկատարելու, հասարակական կարգը խախտելու համար: Չնայած, որ ծայրահեղ սոցիալական պայմաններում է գտնվում նա, բայց կյանքին նայում է լուսավոր աչքերով ու շարունակելու է պայքարել հանուն իր երազած Հայաստանի: 
150758_508810645841632_40159158_n.jpg

Չամիչ, իմ ու քո «ապահով» Հայաստանը տարբերվում ա...

----------

Մարկիզ (10.04.2013), Տրիբուն (10.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, եկեք բառացի մեջբերում անեմ էլի, ի դեպ, ես չեմ պնդում, որ ճիշտ ա կամ սուտ, պարզապես մտորում եմ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				թե ձեզ հետաքրքիր է ժողովրդի «անկառավարելի դառնալու» հանելուկը, պատմեմ, թե ես ինքս ինչ եմ տեսել. երեկ գիշերը մի քանի ՀՀՇ-ականներ (սեփական խոստովանությամբ) բաղրամյանի վրա զբաղված էին Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին հայհոյելով ու ժողովրդին սադրելով, տրամադրելով կոնֆրոնտացիայի: Հետո էլ ես դաշնակներին էի բան ասում:


Մուտիլովկա: Գոնե ընդեղ եղած չլինեինք, ասեինք հա էլի, կարող ա ճիշտ ա: 

Րաֆֆիին սաղս էլ սկսեցինք խնդալով քրֆել, երբ իրա գնալուց կես ժամ հետո իմացանք, որ ախմախը Բաղրամյանի վերջում կանգնած ժողովրդի մի մասին առել ա ու Վովայի հետ գանցել ա Մոսկովյանով Ծիծեռնակաբերդ: Աղոթելու մասին ավելի ուշ իմացանք  :LOL:  Բա ի՞նչ անեինք: Քրֆելը քիչ էր, որ էտ րոպեին ձեռներս ընկներ կարող ա գլուխն էլ ջարդեքին: 

Պրիտոմ, էսքանից հետո ժողովուրդը բացարձակ անկառավարելի չդարձավ, մի քանի պատճառներով: Նախ, սաղս էլ հասկանում էինք, որ ահավոր քիչ ենք ու բան էլ չենք կարա անենք: Դաժե սկսեցինք մեր մեջ խոսալ, որ լավ կլինի գոնե մենթերը հարձակվեն ու սկսեն սաղիս ցրել, որ գոնե մի բան տեղի ունեցած լինի, գոնե թեթև բածում կամ ծեծ լինի, որ գոնե էտ մի բանով Սերժի երդումը հարամած լինենք: Երկրորդ, տեղում մնացած ժողովրդի մեծ մասը էշացած կանգնած էր, քանի որ բացարձակ խաբար չէր, թե ինչ ա կատարվում: Մենք իմացել ենք, որ Րաֆֆին տեղում չի հեռախոսների վրա նորություններ կարդալուց  :LOL:  Ու ասեմ, մենք առաջին շարքերում չենք եղել, բայց շատ մոտիկ ենք եղել կանգնած, մի առավելագույնը 7-10 մետրի վրա: Ավելի համբերատար, կազմակերպված ու չսադրված ժողովուրդ ուղղակի չի լինում:

Իսկ եթե Բայը կամ մնացած ժառանգականները ուզում են սադրիչներ տեսած լինեն, ապա մի քանի հազար հոգու մեջ ամեն բարձր գոռացողին կարելի ա սադրիչ համարել ու հետո էլ ինչ անուն ուզում ես կպցնել - ՀՀՇ-ական, ՀԱԿ-ական, Դաշնակցական, ՀՀԿ-ական, Լֆիկական ...... 

Հիմա սաղ էլ հասկանում են, որ երեկ Րաֆֆին ինքը իրան սաղի աչքի առաջ փիս ձևի փչացչել ա ու չմոյա սարքել, ու պիտի ամեն ձևի ուրիշ մեղավորներ փնտրեն: Բայց էտ ամեն ինչը հավայի խոսակցություններ ա լինելու, ու Րաֆֆիին ռեաբիլիտացիա անելը փաստացի անհնար ա լինելու:

----------

Chuk (11.04.2013), Katka (10.04.2013), Kuk (11.04.2013), Mephistopheles (11.04.2013), Mono (11.04.2013), Sagittarius (10.04.2013), Tig (11.04.2013), Աթեիստ (10.04.2013), Գալաթեա (10.04.2013), Հայկօ (11.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2013), Շինարար (10.04.2013)

----------


## Hda

ամեն անգամ «բարև»՝ Օրանժն ա միտս գալիս ու միտս պահելով «թիթեռ» հեղափոխություն ստացվեց, հուսանք մի օր «պանտերան» կգա.....

----------

Kuk (11.04.2013), Zodiac (11.04.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

Երեկ երբ որ իմացա, որ ժողովուրդը Բաղրամյանում հավաքվել ա, գործի էի` Բաղրամյանի վերեւում: Օֆիսից դուրս եկա, որոշեցի իջնեմ, տեսնեմ` ուր կհասնեմ: Բաղրամյանը Պռոշյանից ներքեւ փակ էր, ու փակ էր էլի ոստիկանների խիտ շարքով: Քայլեցի Պռոշյանով: Դեմիրճյանի խաչմերուկն էլ էր ոստիկանների շարքով փակված: Քայլեցի էլի ներքեւ: Պռոշյանի ներքեւի հատվածներում գումարային մի 15-20 ավտոբուս ոստիկան էր կանգնած: Կարճ ասած` շնից շատ շուն կար: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան շատ պիտի լիներ ժողովուրդը, որ մի բանի հասներ: Ավելի ճիշտ` էն եմ պատկերացնում, որ ինչքան էլ շատ ժողովուրդ լիներ, մեկ ա, ոչ մի դրական բան չէր լինի, կունենայինք անիմաստ ձերբակալվածներ, վիրավորներ ու զոհեր ու ոչ մի կաթիլ ավել ժողովրդավարություն: Էս իմաստով ես միշտ ճիշտ եմ համարել Րաֆֆիի էն ասածը, որ ամեն ինչ սահմանադրության շրջանակներում պիտի լինի, ոչ մի կաթիլ արյուն, եւ այլն, որտեւ դա իրոք բան չի տալու: Բայց դե ժողովրդին Բաղրամյանում մենթերի մտերմիկ մթնոլորտում թողնել գնալ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ… դրանից ավելի մեծ դեբիլություն չեմ պատկերացնում: Եթե մի կես հատ սկզբունք ունենար Րաֆֆին, ժողովուրդը բանից բեխաբար չէր կանգնի Բաղրամյանի վրա ու եսիմինչքան ժամանակ հետո նոր իմանար, որ Րաֆֆին մի քանի մետր զադնի ա տվել ու լեւի ա գնացել: Այսինքն` կես հատ սկզբունք ոնց որ թե ունի, ուղղակի էդ սկզբունքը պահի տակ փոփոխվում ա: Սկզբում ժողովրդի հետ լինելն էր ու ժողովրդի կամքով առաջնորդվելը, հետո դառավ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ հասնելը: Ինչեւէ, չեմ ուզում հեգնեմ, հեգնելը ամենահեշտն ա:

Հիմա սուտ կլինի, որ ասեմ, որ հուսախաբ եմ եղել, որտեւ երբեք էլ եսիմինչ հույսեր չեմ կապել, երբեւէ հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունել էն ամեն ինչը, ինչ էսքան ժամանակ հնչել ա Ազատության հրապարակում (խոսքը «Ամսի էսինչին բիդի դոնենք մեր հաղթանագը», «Բադասխան են դալու» ու նման հայտարարությունների մասին ա): Հա, համարել եմ, որ շանս կա, դրա համար պետք ա նենց անել, որ էդ շանսը մեծանա: Բայց երեկվանից հետո էն վիճակն ա, որ շարժումը հասել էր մաքսիմումի կետին ու մեկ էլ` կտրուկ հիասթափություն: Եթե Րաֆֆիին պետք լիներ, որ իրա հանրահավաքներին շատ մարդ գա, ապա մի բան կաներ, որ սենց չլիներ, չեմ կարծում, թե դժվար էր կանխատեսելը, որ սրա հետեւանքը շատերի հիասթափությունն ա լինելու: Այսիքն նույնիսկ եթե Րաֆֆին ամեն դեպքում ինչ-որ ծրագիր ունի ( :Jpit: ), որի մասին չգիտենք (ասենք` ՑեԷռՈւ-ի գաղտնի ծրագիր ա, էլի  :Jpit: ), ապա ստացվում ա, որ մարդկանց ներկայությունը հանրահավաքներին իրա ծրագրի հետ կապ չունի: Իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում մարդկանց ներկայությունը իրան պետք ա, պիտի ահավոր հստակ բացատրի` սրանից հետո մարդիկ գնան հանրահավաքի, որ ի՞նչ անեն:

----------

erexa (11.04.2013), Sagittarius (11.04.2013), Tig (11.04.2013), Zodiac (11.04.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> Երեկ երբ որ իմացա, որ ժողովուրդը Բաղրամյանում հավաքվել ա, գործի էի` Բաղրամյանի վերեւում: Օֆիսից դուրս եկա, որոշեցի իջնեմ, տեսնեմ` ուր կհասնեմ: Բաղրամյանը Պռոշյանից ներքեւ փակ էր, ու փակ էր էլի ոստիկանների խիտ շարքով: Քայլեցի Պռոշյանով: Դեմիրճյանի խաչմերուկն էլ էր ոստիկանների շարքով փակված: Քայլեցի էլի ներքեւ: Պռոշյանի ներքեւի հատվածներում գումարային մի 15-20 ավտոբուս ոստիկան էր կանգնած: Կարճ ասած` շնից շատ շուն կար: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան շատ պիտի լիներ ժողովուրդը, որ մի բանի հասներ: Ավելի ճիշտ` էն եմ պատկերացնում, որ ինչքան էլ շատ ժողովուրդ լիներ, մեկ ա, ոչ մի դրական բան չէր լինի, կունենայինք անիմաստ ձերբակալվածներ, վիրավորներ ու զոհեր ու ոչ մի կաթիլ ավել ժողովրդավարություն: Էս իմաստով ես միշտ ճիշտ եմ համարել Րաֆֆիի էն ասածը, որ ամեն ինչ սահմանադրության շրջանակներում պիտի լինի, ոչ մի կաթիլ արյուն, եւ այլն, որտեւ դա իրոք բան չի տալու: Բայց դե ժողովրդին Բաղրամյանում մենթերի մտերմիկ մթնոլորտում թողնել գնալ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ… դրանից ավելի մեծ դեբիլություն չեմ պատկերացնում: Եթե մի կես հատ սկզբունք ունենար Րաֆֆին, ժողովուրդը բանից բեխաբար չէր կանգնի Բաղրամյանի վրա ու եսիմինչքան ժամանակ հետո նոր իմանար, որ Րաֆֆին մի քանի մետր զադնի ա տվել ու լեւի ա գնացել: Այսինքն` կես հատ սկզբունք ոնց որ թե ունի, ուղղակի էդ սկզբունքը պահի տակ փոփոխվում ա: Սկզբում ժողովրդի հետ լինելն էր ու ժողովրդի կամքով առաջնորդվելը, հետո դառավ Ծիծեռնակաբերդ հասնելը: Ինչեւէ, չեմ ուզում հեգնեմ, հեգնելը ամենահեշտն ա:
> 
> Հիմա սուտ կլինի, որ ասեմ, որ հուսախաբ եմ եղել, որտեւ երբեք էլ եսիմինչ հույսեր չեմ կապել, երբեւէ հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունել էն ամեն ինչը, ինչ էսքան ժամանակ հնչել ա Ազատության հրապարակում (խոսքը «Ամսի էսինչին բիդի դոնենք մեր հաղթանագը», «Բադասխան են դալու» ու նման հայտարարությունների մասին ա): Հա, համարել եմ, որ շանս կա, դրա համար պետք ա նենց անել, որ էդ շանսը մեծանա: Բայց երեկվանից հետո էն վիճակն ա, որ շարժումը հասել էր մաքսիմումի կետին ու մեկ էլ` կտրուկ հիասթափություն: Եթե Րաֆֆիին պետք լիներ, որ իրա հանրահավաքներին շատ մարդ գա, ապա մի բան կաներ, որ սենց չլիներ, չեմ կարծում, թե դժվար էր կանխատեսելը, որ սրա հետեւանքը շատերի հիասթափությունն ա լինելու: Այսիքն նույնիսկ եթե Րաֆֆին ամեն դեպքում ինչ-որ ծրագիր ունի (), որի մասին չգիտենք (ասենք` ՑեԷռՈւ-ի գաղտնի ծրագիր ա, էլի ), ապա ստացվում ա, որ մարդկանց ներկայությունը հանրահավաքներին իրա ծրագրի հետ կապ չունի: Իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում մարդկանց ներկայությունը իրան պետք ա, պիտի ահավոր հստակ բացատրի` սրանից հետո մարդիկ գնան հանրահավաքի, որ ի՞նչ անեն:


Հույսը պետք չէ Րաֆֆու հետ կապել, հույսը իր ծնած Բարևի հետ է պետք կապել, լիքը խելացի մարդիք կան մեջը, որը -Բարևը, կարա էնքան   հզորանա, որ նախ Րաֆֆուն ստիպի ընտրել, մեզ հետ էս, թե չէ, ու կամ խելքի բերել, հետ պահել տուֆտա քայլերից, կամ դեն շպրտել նրան ու առաջ շարժվել:
Րաֆֆին ծնեց Բարևը, բայց ինքն իր ծնածից ցածր է էս պահին...

----------

Տրիբուն (11.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

ով որ հույսը կապում ա քաղաքական գործիչ կոչված տականքների հետ, մեղքը իրա վիզը
...
եղունգ ունես ՝ գլուխտ քորի, 
գայլի վիզը հաստ ա, որտև իրա գործիը իրա ձեռով ա տենում
...
և այլն, և այլն...

----------


## Rammstein

> Հույսը պետք չէ Րաֆֆու հետ կապել, հույսը իր ծնած Բարևի հետ է պետք կապել, լիքը խելացի մարդիք կան մեջը, որը -Բարևը, կարա էնքան   հզորանա, որ նախ Րաֆֆուն ստիպի ընտրել, մեզ հետ էս, թե չէ, ու կամ խելքի բերել, հետ պահել տուֆտա քայլերից, կամ դեն շպրտել նրան ու առաջ շարժվել:
> Րաֆֆին ծնեց Բարևը, բայց ինքն իր ծնածից ցածր է էս պահին...


Իսկ դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում դա, եթե Րաֆֆին կապ չունենա էդ ամեն ինչի հետ, ի՞նչ սկզբունքով պիտի էդ շարժումը շարժվի, ո՞վ պիտի առաջնորդի:
Մի հատ արի սենց նայենք, մինչեւ հիմա եղած պայքարը ինչի՞ց էր ծնվել, կեղծված ընտրություններից, չէ՞: Ու ընդ որում ոչ միայն գիտենք, որ սերժը կեղծիքով ա անցել, այլեւ գիտենք, որ իրական հաղթողը Րաֆֆին ա: Հիմա, եթե Րաֆֆին մեջտեղից դուրս գա, հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի պայքարի ժողովուրդը: Թե՞ պիտի Րաֆֆիին ասեն «դու բան չես կարում անես, քաշվի մի կողմ, մենք կպայքարենք, կկրենք, կգաս նախագահ կնստես»  :Jpit: : Չէ, չէ՞: Միակ տարբերակը մնում ա պայքարել, որ նոր ընտրություններ անցկացվեն, որոնք նույնիսկ եթե անցկացվեն, կարան նույն հաջողությամբ, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ ձեւերով կեղծվեն:

----------


## Zodiac

Ապրիլի 9. Ինչպես եղել է

----------


## Zodiac

> Իսկ դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում դա, եթե Րաֆֆին կապ չունենա էդ ամեն ինչի հետ, ի՞նչ սկզբունքով պիտի էդ շարժումը շարժվի, ո՞վ պիտի առաջնորդի:
> Մի հատ արի սենց նայենք, մինչեւ հիմա եղած պայքարը ինչի՞ց էր ծնվել, կեղծված ընտրություններից, չէ՞: Ու ընդ որում ոչ միայն գիտենք, որ սերժը կեղծիքով ա անցել, այլեւ գիտենք, որ իրական հաղթողը Րաֆֆին ա: *Հիմա, եթե Րաֆֆին մեջտեղից դուրս գա, հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի պայքարի ժողովուրդը:* Թե՞ պիտի Րաֆֆիին ասեն «դու բան չես կարում անես, քաշվի մի կողմ, մենք կպայքարենք, կկրենք, կգաս նախագահ կնստես» : Չէ, չէ՞: Միակ տարբերակը մնում ա պայքարել, որ նոր ընտրություններ անցկացվեն, որոնք նույնիսկ եթե անցկացվեն, կարան նույն հաջողությամբ, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ ձեւերով կեղծվեն:


Կա Րաֆֆին ու կան նրա ծնած բարևականները:
Ապրիլի 9-ին Րաֆֆին սկսեց տոռմուզ տալ, կարող է հետո էլ մի օր տենաս զադնի տվեց: 
Քանի զադնի չի տվել, բարևականները պետք է փորձեն նրան ստիպել առաջ մղել:
Կարող է չստացվի, նա - Րաֆֆին, մեկ էլ տեսար սկսեց տեղում դոփել, լրիվ խճճվել կամ զադնի տալ, որը կհանգեցնի բարևի պարտությանը: Ի՞նչ անեն այդժամ բարևականները:
Կարան հինգ տարի սպասեն, մինչև նոր ընտրությունները, հետո նույնը:
Կարան առանց Րաֆֆիի շարունակեն պայքարը, ստեղծեն կոմիտե՝ նոր լիդերներով:
*Հիմա, եթե Րաֆֆին մեջտեղից դուրս գա, հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի պայքարի ժողովուրդը:*
Հանուն նույն բանի՝ իշխանափոխության:
Եթե հաղթեն՝ այսինքն տապալեն իշխանությանը, կլինեն նոր արտահերթ ընտրություններ, որի հետևանքով իրենք ալիքի վրա- նոր լիդերներով կգան իշխանության:
Վսյո...

----------


## Artgeo

Ամենամեծ տարբերությունը 2008 և 2013 իմ կարծիքով էն ա, որ 2008-ին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շարժում էր, իսկ 2013 Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի, Civilnet.am-ի և Գալա հեռուստաընկերության։ Լուրջ եմ ասում, նենց տպավորություն ա, կարծես իրանք են ստեղծում իրավիճակը։

----------

Chuk (11.04.2013), murmushka (11.04.2013), Աթեիստ (11.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամենամեծ տարբերությունը 2008 և 2013 իմ կարծիքով էն ա, որ 2008-ին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շարժում էր, իսկ 2013 Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի, Civilnet.am-ի և Գալա հեռուստաընկերության։ Լուրջ եմ ասում, նենց տպավորություն ա, կարծես իրանք են ստեղծում իրավիճակը։


Արթ, դու սա պիտի չասեիր: Նույնը 2008-ին էր, էդ ժամանակ էլ էին լրատվամիջոցները ստեղծում իրավիճակը (հենց նույն ազատությունը): Խնդրում եմ՝ բերանս բացել մի տուր:

----------

keyboard (11.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ, դու սա պիտի չասեիր: Նույնը 2008-ին էր, էդ ժամանակ էլ էին լրատվամիջոցները ստեղծում իրավիճակը (հենց նույն ազատությունը): Խնդրում եմ՝ բերանս բացել մի տուր:


Բյուր չէ, 2008-ին Լևոնի խոսքն էր, Լևոնի ասածն էր եղանակ ստեղծում ամենուր, թե՛ իշխանության վարքագծում, թե՛ հասարակության գործողություններում, թե՛ ԶԼՄ-ներում։ Նորություններ ստեղծողը նրա ասածն էր, նրա արածն էր։ Հիմա Րաֆֆին լիքը անկապություններ ա թույլ տալիս, որոնք նույն Ազատությունը, նույն Սիվիլնեթը... ոչ թե չեն լուսաբանում, այլ մեկնաբանելով էշը ցեխից հանում են, սրբագրում են, մաքրագրում են։ Ուրիշ ձև են ցույց տալիս իրականությունը։ Նույն ձևով, ոնց որ Հ1 ցույց տվեց Սերժի երդմնակալության կիրակի օրվա ձայնագրած կադրերը «ուղիղ եթերով» ապրիլի 9-ին... 
Նույնն էր քարոզարշավի ընթացքում։ Թե՛ իշխանական, թե՛ ընդդիմադիր ԶԼՄ-ները սրբագրում ու մաքրագրում էին իրենց առաջնորդների խոսքն ու վարքը։ 
Իշխանական էս դեպքում համարյա բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները, ընդդիմադիր՝ Սիվիլնեթը, Ազատությունն ու Գալան։

----------

Chuk (11.04.2013), Mephistopheles (11.04.2013), Zodiac (11.04.2013)

----------


## Zodiac

> միտինգ- միլիցա-բերետ-բաղրամյան 26, կամ նստացույցով  ծեծվոցի, արունլվոցին արդեն  հետաքրիքիր չի հեչ: :
> Գործը մեթոդով է արվում: 27 համարի կլուչով 27 համարի բոլտն են քանդում, ֆիլիպս ատվյորտկով՝ ֆիլիպս շուռուպը, թաշկինակով էլ քիթն են սրբում, այլ ոչ հակառակը: 
> Քաղաքականությունն էլ իր հատուկ մեթոդներն ու գործիքներն ունի: Եթե միտինգի եկած մի անթրաշ-հիստերիկը, կամ 3 տող կյանքում չմտածած քյաֆթառ-  սովածը կարող է ամերիկյան համալսարան ավարտած քաղաքագետին  ստիպել գնալ մեկ քայլանոց բացահայտ քաղաքական պարտության, այսինքն բաղրամյան 26-ի վրա,ապա համ դարն ենք շշկռած, համ էլ  մեզնից ու մարդ ասածից ենք անտեղյակ:  
> 20 տարի նույն ճահճում թփրտալն ու ոչ մի հետևություն չանելն արդեն ոչ միայն դեֆեկտ է, այլ  խորը դիագնոզ: 
> *Ոնց որ թե ելք չկա:*


Ելք կա, ճար կա, ճար անող չկա: :Bad: 
Ելքը մենակ կլուչը չի, տանկի դեմ ժողովրդին որպես լոմ սարքելը չի, տանկին կարաս փոքրիկ մեղուների խմբերով կիսլատով էլ շարքից հանես, մի քիչ դանդաղ , բայց անարյուն...
Խնդիրը ճար անողներն են...
Իսկ ՀԱՅ ճար անողները կիսլատեն ավելի շատ իրար դեմ էն շպրտում հայվանաբար...

----------


## keyboard

> Ապրիլի 9. Ինչպես եղել է


ինչքան էլ միլիցեքից աբիժնիկ թրաշով ու երկար մազերով հայրենասեր-հեղափոխականներ կան  :LOL:

----------


## Zodiac

> Բյուր չէ, 2008-ին Լևոնի խոսքն էր, Լևոնի ասածն էր եղանակ ստեղծում ամենուր, թե՛ իշխանության վարքագծում, թե՛ հասարակության գործողություններում, թե՛ ԶԼՄ-ներում։ Նորություններ ստեղծողը նրա ասածն էր, նրա արածն էր։ Հիմա Րաֆֆին լիքը անկապություններ ա թույլ տալիս, որոնք նույն Ազատությունը, նույն Սիվիլնեթը... ոչ թե չեն լուսաբանում, այլ մեկնաբանելով էշը ցեխից հանում են, սրբագրում են, մաքրագրում են։ Ուրիշ ձև են ցույց տալիս իրականությունը։ Նույն ձևով, ոնց որ Հ1 ցույց տվեց Սերժի երդմնակալության կիրակի օրվա ձայնագրած կադրերը «ուղիղ եթերով» ապրիլի 9-ին... 
> Նույնն էր քարոզարշավի ընթացքում։ Թե՛ իշխանական, թե՛ ընդդիմադիր ԶԼՄ-ները սրբագրում ու մաքրագրում էին իրենց առաջնորդների խոսքն ու վարքը։ 
> Իշխանական էս դեպքում համարյա բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները, ընդդիմադիր՝ Սիվիլնեթը, Ազատությունն ու Գալան։


Էդ պրոբլեմը լավ էս նկատել, բայց լևոնականներին այստեղ՝ ակումբում սրբացնող- սրբագրողների պակաս չի եղել ու հիմի էլ չկա:
Ինչ որ տեղ ես էլ եմ սրբագրում Բարևականներին, մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, բայց ինչ անենք, եղբայր, էդքան են իրենք, ամեն խարույկ, ամեն մի կայծ պտի փչենք մեր փայ, ոչ թե վրեն վեդռոներով ջուր լցենք, պտի փչենք մեր փայ ու մեկ էլ տեսար բոց բռնկվեց...
Ալտերնատիվը ՝ էրթալն է, ընտրեք...

----------

Տրիբուն (11.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Էդ պրոբլեմը լավ էս նկատել, բայց լևոնականներին այստեղ՝ ակումբում սրբացնող- սրբագրողների պակաս չի եղել ու հիմի էլ չկա:
> Ինչ որ տեղ ես էլ եմ սրբագրում Բարևականներին, մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, բայց ինչ անենք, եղբայր, էդքան են իրենք, ամեն խարույկ, ամեն մի կայծ պտի փչենք մեր փայ, ոչ թե վրեն վեդռոներով ջուր լցենք, պտի փչենք մեր փայ ու մեկ էլ տեսար բոց բռնկվեց...
> Ալտերնատիվը ՝ էրթալն է, ընտրեք...


Մարդկանց մասին ես չեմ խոսել, ես կոնկրետ ԶԼՄ-ների մասին եմ ասում։ Միայն ԶԼՄ-ների։

----------


## Zodiac

> Մարդկանց մասին ես չեմ խոսել, ես կոնկրետ ԶԼՄ-ների մասին եմ ասում։ Միայն ԶԼՄ-ների։


Իրենք էլ իրենց փայն էին փչում խարույկին, ու ճիշտ էին անում, հանգցնող շատ կա, գոնե իրենք են էլի ժողովրդի կոտրված դուխը ոտի հանում, Գալան չլիներ, Սերժը Գյումրիում տենց չէր խայտառակվի...
Ապրեն տղեքը, էլի իրենք են ժողովրդի հետ, ժողովրդի կողքին, ժողովրդին հույս տվող, ժողովրդին միավորող, ժողովրդին ոգեշնչող , ի տարբերություն որոշ լոմկա սուտի ընդդիմադիր ստահակների:
Փառք ու պատիվ նման լրագրողներին:

----------

Sagittarius (11.04.2013), Tig (11.04.2013), Տրիբուն (11.04.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էսօր Ռաֆֆին թռել ա Ռուսաստան ու վաղը՝ ինչպես հայտնի Գենդալֆը, արևի  առաջին շողերի հետ իր զորքով զրահով մտնելույա Հայաստան ու ասելու ա... Բա՜րև

----------

Mephistopheles (11.04.2013), Two-Face (11.04.2013), Zodiac (12.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Մի եզրակացության էլ եկա։ Տեղներն էնքան տաք ա, որ ընտրակաշառքն էլ էնքան չի ու նենց չի, ոչ ասֆալտապատում են անում, ոչ  այլ ավանդական գործողություններ... երկիրը երկիր չի էլի

----------


## Artgeo

*Ապրիլի 9-ի հարցը պակաս կարեւոր է*

Ապրիլի 9-ի իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ այսօր փորձեցինք մեկնաբանություն ստանալ  Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանից: Նրան սակայն ակնհայտորեն դուր չեկան հարցադրումները: Վ. Մանուկյանը հորդորեց նման հարցերով դիմել ոչ թե իրեն, այլ քաղաքական մեկնաբաններին:

«Ես զբաղված եմ, ավիացիայի հարցն ենք քննարկում: Ապրիլի 9-ի համար... ես քաղաքական մեկնաբան չեմ: Զանգեք քաղաքական մեկնաբաններից հարցրեք»,- արձագանքեց նա:

Իսկ հանրային խորհրդում այդ հարցը չի՞ քննարկվելու, արդյո՞ք ոստիկանական գործողությունները կամ  հազարավոր քաղաքացիների դժգոհությունները չեն հետաքրքրում հանրային խորհրդի անդամներին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նույն շտապողականությամբ հայտարարեց. «Ո՛չ, չի քննարկվել: Կարող ա հանձնաժողովներից մեկը հարց բարձրացնի: Բայց այդպիսի առաջարկություն դեռ չի եղել»:

Իսկ այս հարցերը պակա՞ս կարեւոր են, քան ավիացիայի հարցը, որի քննարկմամբ եք զբաղված, ԳԱԼԱ-ի այս հարցին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատասխանեց. «Էապես ավելի պակաս կարեւոր է ինձ համար»:

http://www.galatv.am/news/view/vagen-manukyan_1104.html


Էս չմոն երդմնակալությանը մասնակցել ա:

----------

Zodiac (12.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Հավանական ա. 

«Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը Մոսկվա է մեկնել Հայաստանի իշխանության ուղղակի միջնորդությամբ». Սմբատ Կարախանյան

http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_politics_175540.html

----------


## Ռեդ

http://lrtes.com/index.php?newsid=453
Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը իսկական "մաստեր կլասս" է ցուցադրում խորհրդարանում...

----------

Bruno (12.04.2013), Chilly (12.04.2013), Kuk (11.04.2013), Sagittarius (11.04.2013), Tig (11.04.2013), Zodiac (12.04.2013), Աթեիստ (12.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.04.2013), Արէա (12.04.2013), Մարկիզ (13.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը իսկական "մաստեր կլասս" է ցուցադրում խորհրդարանում...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=dNJbWQ9sSJU


Նիկոլը սաղին սղոցում ա ԱԺ-ում. ամենամեծ ՕԳԳ ունեցող պատգամավորն ա։ Րաֆֆին սաղ կյանքի ընթացքում էնքան օգտակար բան չի խոսացել, ինչքան Նիկոլը ամեն մի ելույթի ընթացքում ա խոսում ԱԺ-ում։ Հաջորդ նախագահականին երևի ամենառեալ թեկնածուն Նիկոլը լինի ու քաղաքացիական պատերազմով հասնի իշխանության։

----------

erexa (12.04.2013), Sagittarius (11.04.2013), Tig (13.04.2013), Zodiac (13.04.2013), Աթեիստ (12.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.04.2013), Արէա (12.04.2013), Մարկիզ (13.04.2013), Ռեդ (11.04.2013)

----------


## Ռեդ

Նկատել ե՞ք հանրահավաքներում արդեն օգտագործում են քամփյութըր, համակարգիչ, յուտուբ, ֆեյսբուք, ինտերնետ և նմանատիպ այլ տերմիններ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հաջորդ նախագահականին երևի ամենառեալ թեկնածուն Նիկոլը լինի ու քաղաքացիական պատերազմով հասնի իշխանության։


Վայ Աստված ջան, սենց սարսափելի բան քնելուց առաջ գոնե չկարդաի: Երեւի դու կմասնակցես էտ պատերազմին եւ ում կսպանե՞ս, հավանաբար ի՞նձ: Որտեղից ձեր մեջ էսքան չարությու՞ն: Իշխանականներին առավոտից իրիկուն սեւացնում ու քարկոծում եք, լավն էլ դու ես հա՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Վայ Աստված ջան, սենց սարսափելի բան քնելուց առաջ գոնե չկարդաի: Երեւի դու կմասնակցես էտ պատերազմին եւ ում կսպանե՞ս, հավանաբար ի՞նձ: Որտեղից ձեր մեջ էսքան չարությու՞ն: Իշխանականներին առավոտից իրիկուն սեւացնում ու քարկոծում եք, լավն էլ դու ես հա՞


Սերժ ես սիրում եմ քեզ, Սերժ  :Love:  Երեխա եմ ուզում քեզնից, Սերժ  :Love: 

Չամիչ ջան, ախր սիրուն չի, չէ՞

----------

Zodiac (13.04.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

erexa
Sagittarius
Tig, Աթեիստ
Անվերնագիր
Արէա
Ռեդ 

Պատրաստ են դուրս գալու քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ու իրար սպանելու

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սերժ ես սիրում եմ քեզ, Սերժ  Երեխա եմ ուզում քեզնից, Սերժ 
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, ախր սիրուն չի, չէ՞


ՄԻ խոսացեք հա սիրունությունից: Արյան ծարավ ե՞ք ուրեմն լավը գոնե մի խաղացեք:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պատրաստ են դուրս գալու քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ու իրար սպանելու


Չամիչ, ՀՀ ում սպանելու մենաշնորհը իշխանության ձեռքն ա, մարտի 1-ը վկա, ի՞նչ ես խոսում

----------

Rammstein (13.04.2013), Աթեիստ (13.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> ՄԻ խոսացեք հա սիրունությունից: Արյան ծարավ ե՞ք ուրեմն լավը գոնե մի խաղացեք:


Մեզ Հ1-ով ցույց չեն տալիս, մենք վարդագույն երևալու խնդիր չունենք  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

*Չամիչ*, դու սա կարդացել ե՞ս։ Մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ երբ ինչ-որ հարց ես տալիս ու ստանում ես նորմալ պատասխան, որի մի բառից չես կարող ինչ-որ նոր ու թեմային չվերաբերվող շարունակություն տալ, անտեսում ես հարցն էլ, պատասխանն էլ։ 
Քնից առաջ գրածս կարդա, կարծում եմ կօգնի։

----------


## Չամիչ

Աստված ջան պահպանիր մեր ազգին

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Չամիչ*, դու սա կարդացել ե՞ս։ Մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ երբ ինչ-որ հարց ես տալիս ու ստանում ես նորմալ պատասխան, որի մի բառից չես կարող ինչ-որ նոր ու թեմային չվերաբերվող շարունակություն տալ, անտեսում ես հարցն էլ, պատասխանն էլ։ 
> Քնից առաջ գրածս կարդա, կարծում եմ կօգնի։


Դայանա ջան, էս վերջի սասափից հետո ես գնում եմ րեաբիլիտացման անհայտ ժամանակով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աստված ջան պահպանիր մեր ազգին


Իսկ դու ասում ես միթոմ Րաֆֆիին չես սիրում: Մարդը առավոտից իրիկուն աղոթում ա, որ Աստված մեր ազգը պահպանի: Ապրիլի 9-ին էլ էր էտ գործին: Սկզբունքորեն Ակումբում Րաֆֆին մի 100%-ով հավատարին հետևորդ ունի, ու էտ դու ես Չամիչ ջան:

----------

Alphaone (13.04.2013), Artgeo (13.04.2013), Kuk (16.04.2013), Sagittarius (13.04.2013), Zodiac (13.04.2013), Աթեիստ (13.04.2013), Գալաթեա (13.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.04.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Աստված ջան պահպանիր մեր ազգին


պահիր, պահպանիր և բազմացրու, Աստված տուր մեզ լիքը փոքրիկ Սերժիկներ, փառք, փառք, փառք

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, էս վերջի սասափից հետո ես գնում եմ րեաբիլիտացման անհայտ ժամանակով:


Եթե իսկապես էս թեմայից հրաժարվես, խերում կկորես:

----------

Zodiac (13.04.2013), Աթեիստ (13.04.2013), Գալաթեա (13.04.2013), Տրիբուն (13.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դայանա ջան, էս վերջի սասափից հետո ես գնում եմ րեաբիլիտացման անհայտ ժամանակով:


Չէ, էլի, մնա  :Not I: :

----------

Alphaone (13.04.2013), Zodiac (13.04.2013), Տրիբուն (13.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

էքս նախագահացու Ռաֆոն իրա կնգա ու տղու հետ թռնում ա մի օրով Մոսկվա ու հետ գալիս, ու ոչ մեկի տանձին չի որ հարցնի, թե այ Ռաֆայել, այ սրբություն սրբոց, էտ փողերը քեզ որտեղից՞ որ սենց աջ ու ձախ "թռիչքներ" ես գործում...
նորմալ  մարդուն, ով ապրում ու աշխատում ա Հայաստանում, մի 3 տարի ա պետք փող հավաքել, որ սենց ճամփորդություն կատարի...
ով՞ ա սրան սնում, այ սա է հարցը

----------


## Kuk

> Վայ Աստված ջան, սենց սարսափելի բան քնելուց առաջ գոնե չկարդաի: Երեւի դու կմասնակցես էտ պատերազմին եւ ում կսպանե՞ս, հավանաբար ի՞նձ: Որտեղից ձեր մեջ էսքան չարությու՞ն: Իշխանականներին առավոտից իրիկուն սեւացնում ու քարկոծում եք, լավն էլ դու ես հա՞


Հա էդ իմ գրածն ես տենց ծանր տարե՞լ։ Քաղաքացիական պատերազմ ասվածը փաստորեն քեզ տենց շոկի մեջ ա քցե՞լ։ Ոնց ա երևում, որ կյանքումդ կես տող պատմություն նույնիսկ չես կարդացել, բայց առավոտից իրիկուն ստեղ սաղի նեռվերն ես սղոցում։ Նույնիսկ դպրոցական դասագրքերում կարելի ա բազմիցս հանդիպել էդ երևույթին, ի՞նչ էիր անում էդ տողերին ահսնելիս, էլի սենց շոկ էիր ապրո՞ւմ, թե՞ եթե դա այլ ժողովրդի կամ այլ ժամանակահատվածի մասին ա, քեզ չի սարսափեցնում. մեկա քեզ դրանից ոչ մի վնաս` ով կմեռնի, ով չի մեռնի։ Հիմա չարը ես ե՞մ, թե՞ դու։ Թե՞ նույնիսկ դպրոց չես գնացել։ Հա չնայած դու 90-ականներին դպրոց գնալու համար պայուսակ չունեիր, կարծեմ մի առիթով ասել ես։ Շատերը հիմա էլ չունեն, գիտե՞ս, թե՞ դա քեզ չի հետաքրքրում, դու հիմա լիքը պայուսակներ ունես արդեն։ Հիմա չարը ես ե՞մ, թե՞ դու։ Ո՞ւմ ես խափում, էդ ի՞նչ դեմագոգ, հայլուրից վերցրած ստորագրություն ես գրել. քո ստորագրությունն ավելի սարսափելի ա, քան քաղաքացիական պատերազմը, որտև քաղաքացիական պատերազմ եթե լինի, դա հետևանքն ա լինելու քո գրած ստորագրության։ Որտև մարդիկ որ էսօր սովից մեռնում են, մարդիկ որ տուն չունեն ապրելու, երեխաներ, որ սոված են քնում, կոշիկ չունեն դպրոց գնալու համար, դու իրանց ասում ես, որ Հայաստանը հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ երկիր ա, իրանք դրան ի պատասխան կարան միայն քաղաքացիական պատերազմ անեն, որտև աբսուրդի հասնող ցինիզմի ու դեմագոգիայի դեմ այլ միջոց դժվար թե գտնեն։ Ո՞ւմ ես ձեռ առնում էդ գրածովդ։ Գնա էդ բարեկեցիկ երկրիդ մարզերը, մտի մարդկանց տուն, տես ինչ պայմաններում են ապրում էս դարում, նայի էդ մարդկանց աչքերին ու ասա, որ իրանք ապրում են բարեկեցիկ երկրում, էդ ժամանակ կհասկանաս` չարը ես եմ, թե դու։

----------

Mephistopheles (17.04.2013), Աթեիստ (17.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.04.2013), Բիձա (17.04.2013), Գալաթեա (17.04.2013), Հայկօ (17.04.2013), Տրիբուն (17.04.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Չամիչ, այ Չամիչ, դու ապրում ես հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանում չէ՞։ Էս մարդիկ էլ են Հայաստանում ապրում, բայց վրեքը խաբար չկա, որ հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ ա. կասե՞ս, ոնց իրանց ապացուցենք էդ փաստը։

----------

keyboard (24.04.2013), Zodiac (23.04.2013), Աթեիստ (23.04.2013)

----------


## voter

> Չամիչ, այ Չամիչ, դու ապրում ես հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ Հայաստանում չէ՞։ Էս մարդիկ էլ են Հայաստանում ապրում, բայց վրեքը խաբար չկա, որ հզոր, ապահով ու բարեկեցիկ ա. կասե՞ս, ոնց իրանց ապացուցենք էդ փաստը։


Երևանից դուրս սերժանտների համար Հայաստան գոյություն չունի – հայաստանյան տնտեսության 90 տոկոսն Երևանում է, մնացածը սերժանտների համար արոտավայրեր են...

----------

